# COMBOS for TWITCHING



## Bernhard* (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Freunde und Kollegas!

Viel wurde an anderer Stelle darüber geschrieben. Einmal hier, einmal da, manchmal auch ganz wo anders.

Der Winter steht vor der Tür, und was gibt es schöneres, als sich mit gleichgesinnten über Tackle zu unterhalten, welches man sich eigentlich nicht leisten sollte.

Sind die beiden STEEZ nicht wunderschön?
Hätt´ich nicht schon nen Auftrag laufen, dann würd der Geldbeutel schon wieder jucken!







Was mich gleich wieder zu ein paar meiner Kernfragen bringt:

1. Wann lieber Multi - wann lieber Stationär?
2. Lieber Mono oder lieber Geflochtene?
3. Was ist die ideale Länge für ne Twitching-Rod?
4. Bringt in der Länge (Kürze) ne 2-teilige Rute Nachteile?


----------



## profifischer (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Ich werde nächstes Wochenende diese Combo ausprobieren
Rute: Abu Enticer Plus Cast (2m -25g)
Rolle: Ryobi Ixorne Baitcast LH
Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Combo sagen?
Bevorzugt ihr eine Linkshand oder Rechtshandmulti?

@burn
Ist das eine FL Crystal auf der Steez?

mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Ich will mir auf meine Combo eine 0,14er Spiderwire aufspulen.
Soll ich es erst mit einer billigen geflochtenen versuchen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Florelli (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Profi
1. Nö, is keine Crystal..
2. Ich hab bei Lowprofile's lieber ne Rechtshand, die meisten    bevorzugen aber Linkshand. 
3. Sofern du keine Erfahrung mit Multis hast, würd ich dir ne billige Mono empfehlen, dann ist der Frust am Anfang nicht so groß, da du schon einige Perrücken produzieren wirst.

@burn
1.Generell lieber Multi wegen dem Spass, einzig bei sehr kleinen Ködern bzw. Softjerks unter 4'' würde ich ne Statio bevorzugen.
2. öhm ich fisch nur Mono, aber ich werd bei Zeiten mal mit ner Geflochtenen twitchen.
3. Ich würd sagen je nach Körpergröße und Angelplatz zwischen 5'6'' und 6'6''
4. Bei qualitativ hochwertigen (Stichwort - Japan) Gerät sollten keine wirklichen Nachteile auftreten, da die Aktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

Flo


----------



## the doctor (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Börni,nettes Thema.
Ich befasse mich auch schon seit Tagen mit einer leichten Kombo.
Ne Rolle habe ich mir dieser Tage schon in Japan bestellt.
-Shimano Metanium MG-
bin mal gespannt wie sie sein wird.
Jetzt stehe ich noch vor der Wahl der Rute.
Habe mit Camilos schon ordentlich gefachsimpelt und käme evtl. zum entschluss mir ne ST.Croix Avid zu holen.
Weiss zu fällig jemand ob die Illex Hard Bait Versatile für diese Zwecke geeignet ist?
Ne Megabass oder ne Evergreen muss es im Moment ja noch nicht sein|rolleyes|supergri
obwohl, es sind aber wirklich schöne Ruten.

Bisher fische ich ne Skelletor in 2,40m. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Aber gerade an schmalen Gewässern, wie Kanäle ist es von Vorteil mit ner Multi zu fischen. Man kann so zielgenauer werfen und den Köder da platzieren wo man möchte. Beim statieonären Fischen ist es schwieriger den Köder im Wurf abzubremsen, auch das direkte Einziehen dauert länger.
Meiner Meinung nach hat man mit der Multi deutliche Vorteile.
Die Führung von kleineren Ködern ist aber meines erachtens mit ner Stationären etwas leichter, da die Rolle unten hängt und man so einen etwas besseren Kontakt hat. Auch die Hand kann man so am Blank besser anlegen.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> @burn
> Ist das eine FL Crystal auf der Steez?
> 
> mfg Manuel



Nö, mono!
Kuckst du hier



profifischer schrieb:


> Ich will mir auf meine Combo eine 0,14er Spiderwire aufspulen.
> Soll ich es erst mit einer billigen geflochtenen versuchen?
> mfg Manuel



1. Wer billig kauft - kauft 2 mal.
2. Geflochtene lieber nach der Tragkraft und nicht nach dem Durchmesser aussuchen. Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen (ausser beis Stroft GTP und Quattron PT Baid) in Deutschland leider nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



the doctor schrieb:


> Hey Börni,nettes Thema.
> Ich befasse mich auch schon seit Tagen mit einer leichten Kombo.
> Ne Rolle habe ich mir dieser Tage schon in Japan bestellt.
> -Shimano Metanium MG-
> ...



Die Metanium hat der MAD - die hab ich in Schweden auch gefischt. Echt voll geile Multi!!

Kenn jemand, der hat grad ne Megabass für Squirrel und Co. bekommen - der wird siche die nächsten Tage mal berichten wie sich die fischt!

Ich besorg mir jetzt dann eine für ne Statio-Rolle. Da die bei uns oft benötigten Unterhandwürfe mit leichten Ködern und Multis nicht wirklich gut klappen!


----------



## profifischer (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn
Ich finde es einfacher den Durchmesser anzugeben, da ich nicht nachschauen muss welche Tragkraft sie hat.
Wenn ich die Rolle gleich mit Spiderwire bespule und ich beim ersten fischen die Schnur runtermachen muss kauf ich auch zweimal.
mfg Manuel


----------



## mad (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



the doctor schrieb:


> Hey Börni,
> Ne Rolle habe ich mir dieser Tage schon in Japan bestellt.
> *-Shimano Metanium MG-*



servus börnie,

marcel bekommt aber die metanium *MG* die habe ich nicht.
die rolle ist kleiner und vergleichbar mit der scorpion mg, glaube sogar das marcel die bekommt.


----------



## the doctor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie,
> 
> marcel bekommt aber die metanium *MG* die habe ich nicht.
> die rolle ist kleiner und vergleichbar mit der scorpion mg, glaube sogar das marcel die bekommt.



nö, schon die http://www.tackletour.com/reviewmetaniumMG.html :m
wiegt 190gr. ein bisschen schwerer wie die normale Scorpion MG


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Da hat mir doch gestern mittag doch tatsächlich die Nachbarin ein lang ersehntes Japan-Päckchen vorbeigebracht...da musste ich doch mal raus.

Also an Jig&Worm + Shimano Chronarch fliegt der Arnaud 110SP mit seinen 18 Gramm schon gaaanz gut. Der Aragon mit knapp 14 Gramm leider nicht so befriedigend.
Ganz egal, in unserem raubfischleeren Wasser geht zur Zeit eh nix. #d


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> @burn
> Ich finde es einfacher den Durchmesser anzugeben, da ich nicht nachschauen muss welche Tragkraft sie hat.
> Wenn ich die Rolle gleich mit Spiderwire bespule und ich beim ersten fischen die Schnur runtermachen muss kauf ich auch zweimal.
> mfg Manuel


 
Hm, dachte Du hast sich auf die Spiderwire schon festgelegt?
Was willst den alles für Köder damit fischen? Auf einer Stationärrolle?


----------



## bazawe (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe auch vor mir eine neue Combo zuzulegen, liebäugle momentan mit der Jig & Worm kombiniert mit einer ABU-Revo. Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis Weihnachten, dann werd ich mir o.g. Combo unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



bazawe schrieb:


> Habe auch vor mir eine neue Combo zuzulegen, liebäugle momentan mit der Jig & Worm kombiniert mit einer ABU-Revo. Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis Weihnachten, dann werd ich mir o.g. Combo unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen.


 
Für welche Köder wär die gedacht?


----------



## bazawe (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hauptsächlich für Wobbler zwischen 10 und 20 g und kleinere Jerks.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



bazawe schrieb:


> ... kombiniert mit einer ABU-Revo. ....



Die Abu Revo STX-L würde mich auch interessieren, exakt für das von Dir beschriebene Wurfgewichtsspektrum. Sprich ca. 10 Gramm als Untergrenze.

Der Bericht bei Tackletour.com zur STX-L hat sich echt super gelesen, preislich hab ich die bei Schirmer schon für 169 Euronen gesehen.


----------



## bazawe (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe die Revo am Samstag begrabbeln können und war schwer begeistert, nun muß sie sich nur noch in der Praxis bewähren.


----------



## BeeJay (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Pilkman und Burn:


bazawe schrieb:


> Habe die Revo am Samstag begrabbeln können und war schwer begeistert.


...und das *schwer* würde ich wirklich wörtlich nehmen. Ich hatte die ABU vorletztes WE am Präsentationsstand eines gewissen Herrn Dietel in der Hand. 
Mit 250g wiegt die Abu _genauso viel wie eine Calais 201A_, obwohl sie etwa die Baugröße einer Daiwa Alphas hat. Ich weiß nicht, was die Jungs in der Revo für Material verbaut haben, aber im Vergleich zur Alphas liegt sie einem der Hand wie ein Ziegelstein. Ob man daraus jetzt eine besondere Robustheit der Rolle schließen darf, ist sehr fraglich. 


bazawe schrieb:


> Habe auch vor mir eine neue Combo zuzulegen, liebäugle momentan mit der Jig & Worm kombiniert mit einer ABU-Revo.


Da sie auch zum Leichtjerken eingesetzt werden soll, bin ich auf den Testbericht wirklich gespannt. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mir ABU sind eher durchwachsen, möglicherweise haben sie es ja mit der Rolle wirklich geschafft. 

...aber 250gr für das kleine Dingelchen -  Respekt. ^^ 

BeeJay


----------



## profifischer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn
Ich möchte damit verschiedene Illex Wobbler fischen


Kennt jemand von euch die Ryobi Ixorne Baitcast?
Für welche Ködergewichte ist die geeignet?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ... obwohl sie etwa die Baugröße einer Daiwa Alphas hat.  ...



Echt, fällt die tatsächlich so zierlich aus? |kopfkrat 

Auf den Tackletour.com-Pics täuschen die Relationen vielleicht auch etwas...


----------



## BeeJay (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Echt, fällt die tatsächlich so zierlich aus? |kopfkrat



Guckst du im Vergleich...

...hier und hier[/url]. [Quelle: www.tackletour.com]

Ist zwar 'ne "alte" Alphas, aber man kann es einigermaßen erkennen... Achtung, der Blank der LTA ist etwas dicker... 
Von der Größe her sind beide in etwa vergleichbar. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> @burn
> Ich möchte damit verschiedene Illex Wobbler fischen


 
Da gibts viele - musst wohl ein bisschen genauer werden.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nun Leute...
ich habs schon öfters gesagt:
Die Combo Jig and Worm mit einer Chronarch oder wahlweise einer metanium XT o.ä. ist sehr vielseitig einsetzbar.
Vom 79er Squirell bis hin zu der großen Buffs und Sickly Klasse, sowie auch Softjerks. #6 
Für Gewichtsklassen unteralb der Squirrells muss dann echt noch viel feineres Gerät her. Hier stellt sich dann die Frage obs Sinn macht mit der Multi zu fischen#c . Gerade bei ungünstigen Wind/Platzverhältnisse hat ne statio dann ihre Vorteile . Wem die castingfischerei mit Multi allerdings soviel Spass macht, dem kommt es auf ein paar m Wurfeite nicht an, demjenigen gehts dann ums Multifeeling. (mir zumindest gehts so!!!!):q 
Burn ich habs dir schon mal gesagt und irgendwie willst du es nicht verstehen.#q 
Du hast mit der Combo JW und Chr. eine spitzencombo an der Hand. Du suchst immer noch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die gibts bei den Castern NOCH WENIGER als bei den Statios!!!!!!
Es gibt keine Rute für 61er Squirrels UND den Arnouds. Irgendwo MUSST Du Abstriche machen. Du sattelst in meinen Augen das Pferd falsch herum auf. Nimm Deine Combo, teste sie mit div. Ködern (solltest du ja inzwischen wissen) wirf mit der Combo deine Arnouds und die 79er Squirrels, hole für den kleineren Kram dir ne Tusk, eine Firejerk oder die gelbe als statio und habe einfach Spass am Wasser. Es wird sonst nichts bei Dir........#d 
Selbst die MB, Egreen, Daiwa, G Loomis, St Croix usw. vollbringen KEINE Wunder. Auch solche Ruten arbeiten nur optimal in der JEWEILIGEN Gewichtsklasse!!!! Die CastCombos für die Leichtgewichte müssen noch feiner und genauer aufeinander abgestimmt sein, als statios. Das fängt bei Rute und Rolle an und hört bei der schnur auf! Das sind dann mal 500 € ruck zuck weg, wenn das überhaupt reicht. 
Darüber sollte man sich halt mal im klaren sein. man sollte wissen worauf man sich einlässt.
Dazu sollte man sich erst einmal ein paar fragen stellen:
Welcher Zielfisch solls sein,
welche Köder will man einsetzen,
welche Gewässergegebenheiten hat man vor Ort (Bewuchs, Tiefe, Strömung usw.)
Wieviel Geld will man invstieren. (wenn man schlechtes Gerät kauft hat man bald die Schnauze voll vom Casten weil es nicht richtig funzt)
Für alle die damit beginnen wollen ein Tip:
Versucht erst mit größeren/schwereren Ködern welche gute Flugeigenschaften haben (meinetwegen auch Blinker oder Gufi) ein Gefühl für Multis zu bekommen, dann kann man das ganze nach unten hin verfeinern.
Eine "Einsteigercombo" ist die besagte JW und ne Chronarch dazu. Einsteiger deshalb weil man vernünftiges Gerät hat welches ein breites Köderspektrum hat und man somit auch fun hat. Natürlich kann man, wem dies zu teuer ist, Anfangs an dem tackle sparen und sich was günstigeres zulegen um zu sehen obs einem überhaupt gefällt, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden aber bitte fangt nicht mit leichten Ködern an zu casten. Das ist der falsche Weg. Erwartet auch nicht dass alles reibungslos funzt. Das tuts nämlich nicht. Es wird immer Anfangsschwieriglkeiten geben, sei es die Wurfweite, das fischen selbst o.ä.
Für schwerere Köder ist z.b. die Curado, Cardiff ne Abu o.ä. und ne Bass Tour durchaus ne "günstige" (nicht billige), Alternative. Für die schwerern Wobbler gibts gerade bei uns in der BRD genügend Auswahl, die relativ günstig ist (für ca 200€ geht da schon was). Wenn man sich dann etwas mehr spezialisieren will nachdem man Spass dran hat, kann man eben diese "Lerncombo" verticken oder halt anders einsetzen (z.b.schleppenfischen)
Überlegt euch diese Punkte einmal bevor ihr draufloskauft.
Beejay und Shroe, ich denke jetzt wärt ihr an der Reihe für Comboempfehlungen in Gewichtsklasse und versch. preisklassen #6 vorausgesetzt es macht euch nicht zu viel Arbeit und vorallem vorausgesetzt ihr wollt euer Wissen hier mit anderen teilen. Das gilt natürlich für jeden hier
Eine Bitte habe ich noch....
für diejenigen die dann anfangen wollen hier über evtuelle Vorschläge zu diskuttieren.
Nehmt die Vorschläge die hier gemacht werden einfach als gegeben hin und ergänzt diese in sinnvoller Art und Weise mit den Combos die ihr fischt. Somit können wir ALLE was lernen in Bezug auf Tacklezusammenstellung für die jeweilige Gewichtsklasse.#6 Dieser von Burn erstellte Thread wird dann einn klasse Thread in welchem nicht alles todgerdet wird, sondern jeder seine Schlüsse aus den Combozusammenstellungen ziehen kann, indem er die Erfahrungen der anderen genauestens liest und seine Schlüsse daraus zieht. Es sollte auch bedacht werden, dass diese Erfahrungen die hier gepostet werden durchaus einen subjektiven Character haben, da jeder ein anderes Gefühl beim fischen allgemein entwickelt.


----------



## profifischer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Ich habe mir heute eine Combo zum Twitchen zugelegt.
Rute: Spro Passion Premium Carbon Spin Light in 1,80m und 2-14g WG
Rolle: Mitchell Avocet S 500 UL
Schnur: 0,06er Fireline Crystal
Vorfach: 1m Berkley Vanish
Mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer1962:

Liebes Rainer-Mausi,
Deine "persönlichen" Angriffe habe ich (wie immer) einfach überlesen... :m

Sag mal, wie läufts mit der Megabass "Power Griffon"? Hast schon div. Köder getestet? Was deckt die ab?


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Eins möchte ich aber noch loswerden…

Natürlich kann man – bei ausreichend grossem Keller |rolleyes für jedes Wobblermodell genau „die“ Combo anschaffen, die genau diesen Köder ideal wirft. Genau dieses finanzielle Problem zwingen sich manche aber selber auf, indem sie auf Biegen und Brechen jeden noch so kleinen Köder versuchen auf Gedei und Verderb mit einer Multirolle sorry „Baitcaster“ zu werfen.

Es ist nun mal so, dass Spin-Rollen und Multi-Rollen zwei unterschiedlichen Prinzipien unterliegen. Eine Multi-Rolle ist sicher eine tolle Sache und ist beispielsweise zum Jerken und bei anderen schweren Arten des Spinfischens unverzichtbar. Ausserdem macht das Werfen mit der Multi auch wirklich sehr viel Spass und – was man nicht vergessen darf – es sieht schon auch ziemlich cool aus. #6 

Da der Schnurablauf bei der Multi sich durch die Fliehkräfte regelt ist es hier viel wichtiger, dass die Rolle haargenau auf die Rute und den Köder abgestimmt ist. Will heißen: Die Rute muß sich bei dem entsprechenden Köder auch dermassen aufladen, dass entsprechende Fliehkräfte entstehen um den Köder moderat werfen zu können. Ein noch schwierigeres Unterfangen ergibt sich, wenn es sich nicht um normale Distanzwürfe handelt, sondern um gefühlvolle und kurze Würfe (z.B. Unterhand).

Rainer hat wie immer natürlich recht, wenn er meint, dass man sein Tackle den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten anpassen muss – und genau das versuche ich!

Ich darf nicht vom Boot aus Werfen! Ich muss zwischen Bäumen und Sträuchern fischen und muss mit Unterhandwürfen Gumpen anwerfen in denen auf ein paar Quadratmeter direkt vor meinen Füssen die Fische stehen. Natürlich nicht immer – aber halt auch…

Macht es da Sinn, für Köder wie etwa einen 76er Squirrel mit ca. 8 Gramm eine Multirolle zu verwenden? Ich glaube „NEIN“.
Andererseits fische ich an Gewässern wo ich genau die paar Meter Wurfweite zwingend brauche, die mir die Spinrolle mehr bringt als meine Baitcaster.

Da mache ich es mir doch einfach und auch billiger und besorg mir ne tolle Twitch-Rute mit Statio-Griff für Köder von 76er Squirrel bis 110er Arnaud und fische die dann mit der Spin- und nicht mit der Multirolle. UND DAS GEHT SEHR WOHL!
Für alles drüber nehm´ ich die Illex Jig&Worm mit Multi und für alles darunter meine Sportex Carat Spin mit einem WG von 2-15 Gramm……UND SCHLUSS.

Später kommt dann natürlich immer mal wieder ne neue Combo ins Haus, aber gleich mehrere Combos für Köder besorgen, die sich in der Ködergrösse nicht mal um 4 cm unterscheiden, dass finde ich dann schon ein bisschen albern!!

Würde ich beispielsweise nun an grossen Gewässer mit gut zugänglichen Ufern und auch vom Boot aus fischen würde ich mir – aufgrund meiner obigen Ausführungen – natürlich selber „den Vogel zeigen“ |supergri 

In diesem Sinne….keep on twithin´!! :m 


p.s.
hab ich noch gefunden....
Was sagt man dazu: Ne Megabass mit Statio und Geflochtener...





Quelle:tackletour.com​


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Da mache ich es mir doch einfach und auch billiger und besorg mir ne tolle Twitch-Rute mit Statio-Griff für Köder von 76er Squirrel bis 110er Arnaud und fische die dann mit der Spin- und nicht mit der Multirolle. UND DAS GEHT SEHR WOHL!
> Für alles drüber nehm´ ich die Illex Jig&Worm mit Multi und für alles darunter meine Sportex Carat Spin mit einem WG von 2-15 Gramm……UND SCHLUSS.



Großer, weißer Mann sprechen Weise!

Wenn man die von dir angesprochenen Bedingungen antrifft, schleppt man entweder drei "Spezialisten" mit oder eine Rute die alles zur Zufriedenheit beherrscht.

Da meine Gewässer alle relativ ortsnah liegen, kenne ich sie relativ gut und überlege vor dem Gang an das Wasser, was vom Zielsubjekt gefragt sein könnte. Danach wähle ich *einen* "Spezialisten"aus.
Lag ich in meinen Überlegungen falsch, ziehe ich eben blank (passiert oft genug,.....zu oft?|supergri ).
Sei´s drum.

Der Allrounder hingegen, greift in die Ködertasche, wechselt bspw. von Wobbler auf Gufi und fängt.

Hier im Board sehe ich beide (alle drei) "Fraktionen" vertreten. Wer welcher *"Leidenschaft"* nachgeht, dass bekommt man oft ohne direkten Gesprächskontakt nicht heraus. Entsprechend oft können Empfehlungen unsachgerecht sein. Besonders, wenn der Fragende sich selber uneins ist, welche der Ansprüche er befriedigt haben will. 
Das Prinzip der Eigenverantwortlichkeit und die Kenntnis um die eigene Position sind beim Gerätekauf, selbst bei qualifiziertester Beratung unabdinglich, wenn es nicht "teuer" in die Hose gehen soll.
Einiges wiederum, läuft absolut nach  dem "try and error" Verfahren. Auch dazu bedarf es einer recht eigenwilligen Einkaufs-Einstellung im Thema Angeln. 
Ich kann natürlich Gerät empfehlen, pers. Obsessionen aber nicht hinterfragen. 
Das herauszufinden/zu entwickeln/zu erkennen ist Eigenarbeit.

Der Zweite Aspekt, bezieht sich auf den Umgang mit den "Spezialisten". 
Wer nicht bereit ist Zeit in das Erlernen des Umganges mit ihnen zu investieren, wer die nahen Erfolge sucht, der sollte Abstand nehmen. 
Wer, ich schlage eine Verständnisbrücke, bspw. ins Fliegenfischen einsteigt, findet sich erstmal auf irgendeiner Wiese bei Wurfübungen wieder. Versucht Ordnung in die AFTMA Klassifizierungen zu bringen. Kauft Literatur um einen Streamer von einer Naßfliege, einer Trocknen, einer Nymphe, einem Emerger, Subemerger, Adultem......unterscheiden zu können. Eine DT von einer WF Schnur, eine F von einer S, einer ST oder einem Schußkopf zu unterscheiden. Danach kümmert er sich um die nicht spezifischen "Chimeren" im Gerätebereich.|supergri 
Will heißen, bis zum ersten gezielten Fisch ist´s ein langer Weg.

Nicht ganz so "streng" aber trotzdem mit Analogien in der Verfahrensweise, gehts auch an die "Spinspezialisten". Sollte vorher bewußt sein.

Obwohl jetzt altschlau geseiert|supergri , befinde ich mich selber noch mitten im Lern und try and error-Geschehen. Deshalb halte ich mich mit Tackleempfehlungen lieber zurück. 


Im Falle von Pilkmans Frage wüßte ich sehrwohl, welchen der "Combatanten" *ich* greifen würde. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob er bereit wäre in Japan zu bestellen, evtl. Garantieansprüche ausser Acht zu lassen, eine online Zahlung zu tätigen, das Tranportrisiko einzugehen, Zollabwicklung,......... 
Ich weiß aber aus dem was ich vorher gelesen habe, dass er bereit ist sich mit dem Gerät zu beschäftigen und sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Ebenfalls, er sich darüber im Klaren ist, dass egal was er wählt, im Idealfall nur ein "bestmöglicher" Kompromiss das Ergebnis sein kann und die Suche nach dem "bestmöglichen" Kompromiss ihn nicht aus der "Bahn" wirft.

@Pilkman, schließe mich in dem Punkt mal ganz unverdächtig dem BeeJay an.:q  Würde in zweiter Instanz vorm Kauf, die Revo mit der Curado 101 vergleichen.

@Rainer,
sehr trefflich geschrieben.#6 Bin uni sono.

@Börnie,
sehr schöne Kombo. Eine tadellose MB mit einer supertuned Daiwa. 
Ist das die Kombo die du für dein Vorhaben benötigst? Der Allrounder für Squirrel bis Arnaud? ) Der Weitenjäger, der dir das letzte Meterchen bis zu den Fischen herauskitzelt? Die Rute, die du in den beengten Uferverhältnissen durch den Uferbewuchs zerrst? ))


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Börnie,
> sehr schöne Kombo. Eine tadellose MB mit einer supertuned Daiwa.
> Ist das die Kombo die du für dein Vorhaben benötigst? Der Allrounder für Squirrel bis Arnaud? ) Der Weitenjäger, der dir das letzte Meterchen bis zu den Fischen herauskitzelt? Die Rute, die du in den beengten Uferverhältnissen durch den Uferbewuchs zerrst? ))


 
Nein! Aber das weist Du doch sehr wohl! |supergri 
Würde doch aufgrund des Uferbewuchses nie die 1-Steg-Ringe nehmen  .

Bezüglich Deinem "Squirrel bis Arnaud" noch ne Anmerkung:

Meines Erachtens ist ja beim Fischen mit Stationärrolle eher ausschlaggebend, ob die Wobbler aufgrund Ihres Gegendrucks noch anständig geführt werden können (Tauchtiefe, Körperform). So macht ein 100er Arnaud doch auch mehr Druck auf der Rute als ein 79er Squirrel DD obwohl dieser vom Gewicht her leichter ist.

Natürlich ist ne Multi aufgrund ihrer Konzeption und der daraus resultierenden Handhabung/Haltung angenehmer zu fischen (Führen des Köders) - dafür ist zusätzlich zum "KANN MAN DEN KÖDER GUT FÜHREN" auch das "KANN MAN DEN KÖDER GUT WERFEN" zu beachten.

Da ich - viel, viel mehr noch als DU - in der Lernphase bin, lass ich mich natürlich gerne von Dir, oder jedem anderen belehren! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> @rainer1962:
> 
> Liebes Rainer-Mausi,
> Deine "persönlichen" Angriffe habe ich (wie immer) einfach überlesen... :m


genau das solltest du NICHT tun!!!!! Für Dich bzw für deine Wobbler, gibts eigentl. nur eine Rute aufm deutschen Markt!!!!! Das ist zur Zeit die gelbe!!!!#6 


> Sag mal, wie läufts mit der Megabass "Power Griffon"? Hast schon div. Köder getestet? Was deckt die ab?


ja habe ich, werde auch bei gelegenheit ein Statement abgeben, aber erst wenn ich ausreichend getestet habe vorab....für Deine Art der fischerei (gegebenheiten usw.) ist es NICHT die richige Rute, da ja Baicasterversion. #d 


> Da mache ich es mir doch einfach und auch billiger und besorg mir ne tolle Twitch-Rute mit Statio-Griff für Köder von 76er Squirrel bis 110er Arnaud und fische die dann mit der Spin- und nicht mit der Multirolle. UND DAS GEHT SEHR WOHL


endlich haste es kapiert#q 
wie lange sage ich Dir das schon?????? 
Machs halt endlich wahr!!!!#6 
du wirst sehen du wirst damit total zufrieden sein und einfach nur Spass haben.
#h 


> Alter: 37
> Beiträge: 1.395
> 
> 
> ...


@ Shroe:
genau das ist das Problem...da liegt nämlich der Hase im Pfeffer!!!!Bei den Multis gibts nun mal KEINE Blechpeitsche mit der man alles Gewichtsklassen und Köder fischen kann!!!! Bei Multis ist der Weg das Ziel, da gehts einfach nur um Spass und nicht undbedingt um den Fang. Einfach herrlich einem Köder das letzte an Spiel rauszulocken......der Fisch kommt dann automatisch!


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> endlich haste es kapiert#q
> wie lange sage ich Dir das schon??????
> ...


 
Hab ich denn die letzte Zeit schon mal was anderes verzählt? #c 
Sag doch schon die ganze Zeit, dass das Multi-Geplänkel für die kleinen und mittleren Wobbler (bislang noch) nichts für mich ist!

Und was kann ich dafür, wenn die Amis die Blanks nicht so schnell rüberwachsen lassen #q 

Warte ja schon seit Schweden...und das war Anfang Oktober!


----------



## Regentaucher (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hehe...schon interessant wenn man hier die Statements mitliest:q 


Ich fische die Abu Revo STX an einer Abu Conolon Pro seit Oktober und dat Dingens ist alles andere wie ein Ziegelstein in meiner Hand. Für mich einer der besten Multis mit der ich bisher geworfen habe. Auch was die Verarbeitung betrifft, finde ich diese prima. Ob die Rolle nu wirklich 250g hat, ist mir relativ schnuppe.  Bei 50 Würfen hatte ich keine einzige Perücke, das Röllchen schnurrt nur so....


/edit: werde im Frühjahr einen zweiten Anlauf mit Megabass starten, vielleicht klappt es ja diesesmal...


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hier mal zum Vergleich die Alpha und die Steez


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hier mal ein Vergleich der Jig and Worm und der MB Power Griffon. als Gewicht wurde sickly1 verwendet ich hoffe man kann die Aktion einigermassen vergleichen
die untere ist die Power Griffon


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

und hier das ganze mit einem sickly junior. Die untere ebenfalls die Power Griffon


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Rainer:

Ist die Power Griffon quasi nen Tick softer als die J&W? Hätte gedacht, da wäre mehr Unterschied!


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> hehe...schon interessant wenn man hier die Statements mitliest


@Regentaucher,
Du mußt das noch um "und selber keinen Plan hat" ergänzen.

Rainer,.......was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da neben der Alphas? )))


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Regentaucher,
> Du mußt das noch um "und selber keinen Plan hat" ergänzen.
> 
> Rainer,.......was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da neben der Alphas? )))


 

heute gekommen 
habe mit Beejay gestern noch telefoniert....
freu dich drauf!!!!!!:q


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer:
> 
> Ist die Power Griffon quasi nen Tick softer als die J&W? Hätte gedacht, da wäre mehr Unterschied!


 
mich wunderts bei dem stöckchen dass die überhaupt soviel power hat 
wie gesagt getestet wird erst noch!


----------



## BeeJay (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schroe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rainer,.......was sehen meine entzündeten Augen da neben der Alphas? )))
> ...


Genau! Freu Dich drauf, ich werde dann den ganzen Kram (Rainers und meinen) dabei haben... :q

Wenn ich mal das ganze Material, das da im Spiel ist so überblicke, werden wir an den 1-2 "Tackletest-Tagen" beide ein leichtes Beruhigungsmittel brauchen... 

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Auf, 
per PN deutlich gewordene Irritationen des Regentauchers und natürlich zur richtigen Interpretation, des von mir im obigen Post Gemeinten, hier bezogen auf den Text " und selber keinen Plan hat", die Erklärung.

Will heißen,
wenn *man* "keinen Plan hat", ist das Mitlesen der Statements interessant (so rein hypothetisch auf XY bezogen).

Was nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass wenn *man* (XY)die Statements mitliest und interessant findet, "keinen Plan hat".

Ergo: Wenn *man* (XY) die Statements nicht mitliest und es nicht interessant findet, ist es nicht gleichbedeutend damit, "einen Plan zu haben".

Daraus folgt: Es kann sein, dass der Regentaucher "durchaus einen Plan hat" auch wenn er mitliest. 

Er schreibt, er sei Händler. Schlußfolgernd leite ich daraus ab, dass er interessiert die Statements mitliest und "einen Plan" hat/haben muß.

Also, der Regentaucher "hat Plan".

Hat ja auch niemand bestritten.#h


----------



## camilos (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also, wie jetzt...hat RT einen Plan oder nicht?   

Ich bin mir sicher, er hat Plan...

Jungs nette Diskussion, die Ihr da habt, ganz nach meinem Geschmack, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit aufbringen kann werde ich mich entsprechend "keinen Plan habend kompetent" einbringen...

Wann und wo wollt Ihr Tackle testen? Wenn es pass, dürfte ich mich an Eurer Runde beteiligen? Wäre richtig interessant...!

Grüße


----------



## the doctor (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

He he,......
lese auch fleissig mit habe nicht all zu viel Plan, will aber viel Plan haben, denn ich muss viel Plan haben um Plan zu haben.

soooo,....
nachdem meine Rollen beim Zoll liegen und ich sie nur noch abholen muss, bräuchte ich natürlich noch das passende Stöckchen. Die Wahl des Stöckchens ist meiner Meinung nach schwieriger, wie die Wahl einer Rolle.

@Beejay(@all) :
Du fischst die HBV ? Ist sie für Wobbler der mittleren Klasse geeignet?
9-13cm? 
Die Jig& Worm kenne ich und finde sie schon ein wenig zu straff für meine Zwecke.Die will ich nicht Es darf leichter sein
Ich suche ne Rute, die einfach passend ist. Schnell, nicht zu hart und sie sollte Wobbler der oben genannten Klasse gut werfen können.


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@CamiloS,
ist kein richtiges Treffen. 
Einer (weißt wer das ist) rast mit seinem gepanzerten, waffenstarrenden Fahrzeug, einmal quer durch die Republik und sammelt dabei ein paar preisige "Klunker" ein (bei wem ist auch klar?).:m Danke Rainer.#6 
Nahe seines Zielortes, werden dann die "schweren Dinger" mal vergleichsweise unter die "Lupe" genommen um vielleicht vorhanden Kaufwünsche zu unterstreichen oder einfach nur weitere Träume zu nähren. 
Ziel der Aktion: "Plan haben wollen" 

Nächstes Jahr gibts dann evtl. ein Treffen. Es existiert aber noch nichts Genaues.
Bedingung zur Teilnahme ist natülich: Plan gehabt haben sein wollen zu können.
Könnte dich einschließen. )))


----------



## camilos (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also Jungs,

habe eben gerade meinen letzten Auftrag des Jahres weggeschickt und jetzt kann ich mich den wichtigen Sachen im Leben widmen.

@Rainer,
die Power Griffon ist ein feines Rütchen...ich bin noch nicht mit den Ruten in diese Sphären angekommen...aber ich gebe mir Mühe...  Grauliere zum Kauf, womit wird Du sie paaren?

Meine Kombos, übringens ich habe kein exklusiv Kombo für das Twitchen.

Multiruten : 3 St Cruas  und eine bescheidene Shimano Crucial, die in der Drop Shot Ausführung. Mehr brauche ich zur Zeit nicht.

Die Ruten haben folgende WG bzw. sind für solche Anwendungen:

Crucial DS, Wg ab 1/8 bis 1/2 Unzen. Wobbler ab etwa 5g bis 12 gr. Spinnerbaits (1/8 unzen bis 1/2), kleinere Löffel, Spinner ab Größe 3 oder 4, Gummijerkbaits ab etwa 4 Zoll, Jigs bis etwa 1/2 Unze...und ab un an DS ab einem Gewicht von 5 gr

Eine bis 5/8 Unzen: Wobbler zwischen ca. 6 und 12 cm ( je nach Wobbler und Beschafenheit), mittlere bis größere Gummijerks (ab 5 Zoll bis 9 Zoll) und leichtere Spinnerbaits (1/2 Unze, evtl 5/8), mittlere Pencilbaits (etwa 8 bis 10 cm), Popper, etc, Jigs bis etwa 3/4...

Eine Rute bis 1 Unze: Wobbler ab etwa 10 bis 18 cm, kleinere Jerkbaits (Junioren, Minitoppie), Spinnerbaits bis etwa 1 Unze, Jigs bis etwa 1,5 Unzen, größere Löffel, mittlere, leichtere Pencilbaits, gro0e Popper...

Eine Rute bis 2 Unzen: alles Größeres (Jerkbaits ab etwa 13 cm, Jigs ab 1,5 Unzen, Wobbler ab 19 cm, Spinnerbaits bis 2 Unzen, fette Löffel...)

Rollen dazu: die ganze Conquest Familie: 51 , 101 und 201. Die 101 wechselt den Geschlechtspartner zwischen der 5/8 und der 1 Unze.

Spinnruten: die überallanwesende Skeletor und demnächst wird eine UL ins Haus reingeflattert kommen...

Meine Ühilosophie bei der Rutenwahl? Relativ einfach: ich gehe so gut wie nie mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser, da verzettelt man sich nur. Man wählt eine oder 2 Techniken und man fischt sie einfach konsequent durch. Sind sie die falschen? Dann Pech, dann einen Joker rausholen oder zum Auto laufen und anderes Kombo und andere Köder holen, aber meistens bin ich zu faul dafür...  

Will ich am etwas Fluss fleixibler sein, vor allem im Frühjahr, mit kleineren Ködern (2 bis 7 cm Wobbler oder evtl mit leichten Gufis oder evtl einem 2er Spinner, etc...), nehmen ich meine Skeletor mit...oder meine zukünftige Rute, aber damit werde ich echt nur leichte Köder fischen können... Also Spinne ist halb ideal für vieles aber dafür vielseitiger... Baitcaster können sehr ideal sein für eteas, aber dafü etwas beschränkt in ihrer Anwedung...

Ach so...üben, üben, üben ...und üben mit der Multirolle ist die Devise. Ich finde vielleicht einen guten Link übers Werfen mit der Multi (Übungen, Einstellung, etc...)

Besser als ein Unterhandwurf ist mit der Multi auf kurze Distanz die Flippingtechnik, es bedarf etwas an Übung aber sie ist sehr effektiv und der Köder landet etwas zarter aufs Wasser...aber nichts für Köder unter 5gr. Da ist eine Spinnrute deutlich besser... Schau im Netz nach, ist echt brauchbar, wenn man sie kann...

Ich habe so viele Halbwahrheiten geschrieben, dass dieses Posting wirklich nur als grobe Orientierung und als meine Meinung betrachtet weden soll. Hoffe ich konnte etwas als nicht-plan-habend beitragen....  

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meine Ühilosophie bei der Rutenwahl? Relativ einfach: ich gehe so gut wie nie mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser, da verzettelt man sich nur. Man wählt eine oder 2 Techniken und man fischt sie einfach konsequent durch. Sind sie die falschen? Dann Pech, dann einen Joker rausholen oder zum Auto laufen und anderes Kombo und andere Köder holen, *aber meistens bin ich zu faul dafür*...
> ....


 
Das macht doch auf Anhieb gleich sympatisch. :m 

Hab noch viel weniger Plan, scheine aber auf der gleichen Wellenlänge zu sein (nicht nur wegen der Faulheit)

@all:

Hat die jemand?






Quelle:http://www.plat.co.jp/english/dvd/Fresh_water/top.htm

Meint Ihr die taugt was?


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin!!#h

Also, ich bin auf den Link und die "Flippertechnik" extremst gespannt!! :q
So ... hier mal so ganz ohne Ahnung auf den Plan kommend ...
|rolleyes

TL
Ralph



camilos schrieb:


> Also Jungs,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Schroe:

Wast Du nicht auch ne St.Croix?
War grad auf deren HP und hab mir mal die spinning rods durchgesehen. Da ich ja ein Fan des stressfreien Autofahrens bin war ich auch sehr begeistert als ich die 2-Piece in 6/6 und 7 ft. sah!

Wär da die Klasse 1/4 - 5/8 Oz. was für 76er Eichhorn bis 100er Smash Minnow??? ( bis 3/4 Oz seems ja ein wenig to hard zu sein...zumindest bei MB)


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab ich keinen Plan von, Börnie.:q 

War mit den S. Croixs nie befasst. Werden regelmäßig hoch gelobt und oft in einem Atemzug mit G.Loomis erwähnt. Besonders die Legends. 
Legends,.....Legends???? Da war doch was. Weißt doch, wo man die gucken kann. 

CamiloS kommt hier, obwohl das Gegenteil der Fall ist, mit reichlich understatement rein. Er kann dir aber sicher was zu den Croixnsens sagen. Er könnte sich evtl. damit mal intensiver auseinandergesetzt haben.  Besonders die UL (keine Croix) die er nebenbei anspricht, könnte deine Squirrel-Vorstellungen well suiten.:q  


Eine ABU Conolon habe ich hier schon seit zwei Jahren zu liegen, wenn der "Panzerwagenfahrer" noch einen Nanometer Platz hat (meinetwegen auch mit Tesa an der Dachkante befestigt:q ), gebe ich sie mal mit ins Stoiberland. Danach kann sie als Schenkung der AB Jugendgruppe (gibts das?) überlassen werden.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Schroe:
> 
> Wast Du nicht auch ne St.Croix?
> War grad auf deren HP und hab mir mal die spinning rods durchgesehen. Da ich ja ein Fan des stressfreien Autofahrens bin war ich auch sehr begeistert als ich die 2-Piece in 6/6 und 7 ft. sah!
> ...


 


schroe schrieb:


> Hab ich keinen Plan von, Börnie.:q
> 
> War mit den S. Croixs nie befasst. Werden regelmäßig hoch gelobt und oft in einem Atemzug mit G.Loomis erwähnt. Besonders die Legends.
> Legends,.....Legends???? Da war doch was. Weißt doch, wo man die gucken kann.
> ...


 
@ CamiloS:

Bist Du so nett?

@Schroe: Was willst Du denn da der armen ABU antun?!


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Was willst Du denn da der armen ABU antun?!



Nichts!
Gebe sie doch in gute Hände (deine). Aber hau mich nicht.:c 

Das was sie kann, macht sie gut, meine Con. Nur leider brauche ich das was sie kann nicht und die Steckhülse passt nicht schlüssig auf das Unterteil. 
Schließt somit einen seriösen Verkauf auf der Bay aus.

Ist zweimal gefischt, quasi neu.


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hier ein scharfer Kontrast.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Schroe:

Lieb gemeint, aber eigentlich hab ich mich doch schon zu STATIONÄR durchgerungen... #t 

Das untere ist ne MB, oder? Deine??


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Börnie,
so lieb ist das nicht. 
Freu dich lieber auf die angekündigte, erweiterte Produktpalette des Regentauchers. Liegt bei dir ja ums Eck.

Nein,..... um die Kurve nochmal zum Rollengewicht zu kratzen.

Hier eine Japan L Rute, ihr gegenüber eine US L. Die Japan ist augenscheinlich schon etwas zierlicher.
Die US wiegt 110gr, die JP 116. 
Was packt man jetzt auf welche Rute?

Die beiden Rollen wiegen 236gr (MG) und 250gr.
Wenn ich eine der beiden Rollen auf die JDM setze, ist es als würde ich eine Baitrunner auf eine Dropshot schrauben. 
Alles was sich in der Spitze abspielt, versackt im Handteil. Auch die US-L büßt gewaltig an Sensibiltät ein, wenn man unbedingt will, gehts allerdings. An der M oder H, fühlen sich die beiden wohler an.
Alternativ eine Rolle von unter 200gr an die L-Ruten geschraubt, und siehe da, die ganze Kombo beginnt zu "leben". Leichte Ködergewichte die an der Rutenspitze "bammeln", werden direkt ins Handteil übertragen. Erleichtert zudem, gleich nochmal das Werfen.
Klar *kann* man auf einer der L´s 250gr fischen, geht fraglos.

Stumpf zu sagen, das Rollengewicht (natürlich vor dem Hintergrund auch anderer Aspekte) wäre zu ignorieren, halte ich für nicht richtig.
Erst der direkte Vergleich, auch mit hier nicht erhältlicher Materialien trifft Aussage. Ist natürlich trotzdem subjektiv.

@CamiloS, 
das ist der Sinn der "Panzerkreuzerfahrt". Zu schauen, was passt mit welcher, wie verhält sich bspw. F2 zu F4 zu HBV, zu J&W, zu Steez / Jp zu US, welche Köder, mit welcher Zusammenstellung........


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Camillos
die MB ist mit der Steez bestücket und wie könnte es anders sein die Steez die ich erwarte wird ebenfalls geschmückt mit dem namensvetter ;-) Für die Bleistiffte braucht man nun mal, wie Shroe oben schon begründet hat, einen feinen Spitzer damit das alles einen Sinn macht!
schönes posting von dir...so wird das was mit dem Thread ohne wenn und aber einfach nur die Zusammenstellungen und die, natürlich subjektiven, Empfindungen posten!!!! Denn nur so wird der Plan, der noch sehr viele weiße Flächen aufweist, schön bunt.
Zu St Croix und *Börni....*warte es ab ist in Arbeit auch für deine Statiowünsche...es wurden von div. leuten div. Blanks bestellt die ein div. Boarder aufbaut!!!!!diese werden dann von irendwelchen Planlosen mit Ködern der verschiedensten Sorten bestückt und planlos in der Gegend rumgeworfen mit der Hoffnung auf eine Wasserlandung und vielleicht einer Attacke von einem planlosen Fisch   
@ the Doctor....die G-loomis (shroe kann dir das sagen) wäre für Deine zwecke nicht das schlechteste oder halt (Camillos!!!!) eine St. Croix????


----------



## BeeJay (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Gewicht der Revo STX und die ABU Conolon Pro*

Folgende Gedanken:

Wenn jemand wirklich ernsthaft in die leichte Wurf(!)-Baitcasterei einsteigen will, muss er akzeptieren, dass eine wirklich brauchbare Kombi aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur nur mit viel Glück unter 250€ zu haben sein wird, ich persönlich würde diese Grenze sogar auf 350€ hoch setzen. Speziell bei der Rolle darf nicht gespart werden, ansonsten endet das mit den üblichen Ergebnissen (Perücken, zu kurze Wurfweiten, verlorene Köder, verschlagene Bisse, vergeigte Fische), die dann die Vorurteile gegenüber des leichten Multifischens weiter nähren.



Regentaucher schrieb:


> Ich fische die Abu Revo STX an einer Abu Conolon Pro seit Oktober und dat Dingens ist alles andere wie ein Ziegelstein in meiner Hand.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die Revo STX schlecht sei, ich bin lediglich auf den Gewichtsunterschied eingegangen: "...aber *im Vergleich zur Alphas* liegt sie einem der Hand wie ein Ziegelstein". Nimm mal eine Alphas in die eine, die Revo in die andere Hand. Der von mir angestellte Vergleich drängt sich einfach auf.

Die Revo STX ist sicher keine schlechte Rolle, aber mit ~250 Gramm Gewicht nicht gerade das Fliegengewicht in dieser Größenklasse. Die Rolle bedeutet sicher für ABU einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, über ihre Wurfleistungen kann und will ich mir an dieser Stelle kein Urteil erlauben.

*Warum ist nun die Gewichtseinsparung ein Kriterium?*
"~80g" Gewichtseinsparung von der Revo STX zur Daiwa Alphas, das erscheint auf dem Papier wenig, für die Wurfperformance leichter Baitcastercombos macht das einen gewaltigen Unterschied, zumal in den leichten Rollen auch ganz andere Komponenten verbaut sind. Die Rollen liegen lockerer in der Hand und fischen sich auf Dauer einfach besser, da man auch nach mehreren Stunden ohne Pause nicht verkrampft.

*Ein paar Zahlen…*
Im Frühjahr ist es als Uferangler am effektivsten ganze Strecken systematisch mit „Suchködern“ abzuarbeiten, um die Räuber an den Gewässern erst einmal zu lokalisieren. Will man wirklich in der Lage sein, brauchbare Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, kommt man problemlos auf mehr als 8 Stunden reine Angelzeit. 

Beim Baitcasten macht man im Schnitt etwa 2-2,5 Würfe pro Minute was sich in 8 Stunden zu 960-1200 Würfen aufsummiert. Die 250g-Rolle endlich von der Rute nehmen zu können und sie durch ein leichteres Modell zu ersetzen war für mich eine wahre Offenbarung!

Wäre das Rollengewicht wirklich sekundär, gäbe es sicher keine Rollen mit Magnesiumgehäuse, keine Kurbeln mit Löchern und Schlitzen und keine geteilten Rollenschuhe(*) um überall dort Material zu sparen, wo es für die Stabilität nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Das wird nicht nur gemacht, weil es die Rolle „cooler“ aussehen lässt.














(*) Dadurch sitzt die Spule bei gleichem Durchmesser auch noch dichter am Blank.

*…ABU Conolon Pro*
Ich bin auch „stolzer“ Besitzer einer Conolon Pro, allerdings war das der Gewinn eines Pure-Fishing Raubfischangelns. Sie misst unhandliche ~2,40 bzw 8’ und ist nicht wirklich ein Ausbund an Dynamik.

Sicher sind die kürzeren Modelle schneller, nur die Blanks sind wirklich nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich habe diese Rute ein Mal gefischt, dabei sogar einen Hecht an Land befördert aber seit dem ziert sie eine Ecke meines Arbeitszimmers. Wer sie haben will, 20€ Schutzgebühr + Porto, PM reicht.

Was mich zum nächsten Thema bringt...

*Verfügbarkeit von Baitcasterequipment in Deutschland*
Seien wir ehrlich, hätte die Jerkerei nicht Einzug nach Good Old Germany gehalten, stünden wir alle (auch ich) in Sachen Baitcaster voll auf dem Schlauch. In der Heckwelle der Begeisterung für Multirollen mit gesogen, hat sich auch die leichte Angelei mit Gummi, Wobbler und Co. geradezu angeboten. 
Es macht aber durchaus einen Unterschied, ob man Jerkbaits mit 50g aufwärts oder einen Wobbler mit unter 10g wirft. Letzteres wird sich nämlich umso leichter gestalten, je besser Rute, Rolle und Schnur aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Je kleiner die Ködergewichte, umso wichtiger werden Qualität der Wurfbremse (egal ob Magnet- oder Fliehkraftsystem) und Blankeigenschaften der Rute.
Im Klartext bedeutet dies, dass man beim leichten Baitcasten lieber die Kröte schluckt und bei der Anschaffung tiefer in die Tasche greift, damit einen die üblichen Flüche wie exzessive Köderverluste durch Backlash und Vogelnester gar nicht erst heimsuchen.

Leider ist das Angebot an Ruten und Rollen für das leichte Baitcasterfischen sehr dünn, steigt aber erfreulicherweise mittlerweile von Jahr zu Jahr. Dennoch bleibt es einem bei der gegenwärtigen Lage nicht erspart, seine Englischkenntnisse aufzupolieren und außerhalb deutscher Gefilde nach dem wirklich passenden Material zu suchen.

Alle Angler, die auch leichte Köder mit der Baitcaster möglichst weit und genau werfen wollen, sind ausnahmslos früher oder später bei japanischen Onlinehändlern gelandet.
Selbst wenn von deutschen Händlern High-End Japanröllchen angeboten werden, kommen Verkaufspreise dabei heraus bei denen einem die Entscheidung wirklich schwer fällt, ob man nun lachen oder weinen soll.

Beispiel gefällig?
Dies soll _* keine *_Wertung der betreffenden Shops sein, nur auf die gewaltige Schieflage hinweisen, die interessierte Angler dazu bringt, ihr Material direkt in Japan oder den USA zu bestellen.

Deutschland: Daiwa Steez €559,95

Japan:  Daiwa Steez  ¥47250 = €306,- bei aktuellem Kurs.
Bei Selbstimport, inklusive Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, 3,7% Zoll und Fracht (oft ist die Lieferung sogar kostenfrei) bleibt man immer noch locker unter €420.

Sicher haben es die deutschen Händler nicht gerade leicht, ein entsprechendes Angebot aufzubauen, dem stehen einfach zu/sehr viele Hemmnisse entgegen. Hoffen wir das Beste, nämlich auf fallende Preise durch erhöhte Nachfrage und Händler, die diese Aufgabe anpacken.

*Baitcasten in Deutschland*
Der Anfang ist gemacht – und was nun?
Sicher wird es immer eine Disziplin für Spezialisten bleiben, aber jeder, den das Virus gepackt hat wird sehr schnell feststellen, dass einem auf einmal Möglichkeiten offen stehen, die prinzipiell auch mit Stationärequipment möglich sind, einem mit der Baitcaster aber viel leichter von der Hand gehen.

Fischen an hängerträchtigen Strukturen, Fischen mit schweren Ködern, gezielter Einsatz von Monoschnur, wo doch bekannte Raubfischexperten ganz klar zu Geflecht raten.
…schon einmal einen Zander direkt aus einem Geäst „gepflückt“?
…einen „Oberflächenfrosch“ über Krautfelder gezogen?
…einen Hecht mit einem Gummijerk im Mittelwasser „eingesammelt“?
…einen Rapfen den „Pencilbait“ an der Oberfläche 3x attackieren sehen, bis der eigentliche Biss kam?
Nein? Wat ne Schande… :q

Das bringt mich zum nächsten Punkt:

*Märchenhafte Gesetzmäßigkeiten, Vorurteile und Halbwissen*
„…nimm eine längere Rute, dann kommst du weiter raus…„ – ja nee, is’ klar.
Eine meiner wesentlichsten Erfahrungen war:
*„Die Länge spielt keine Rolle“.* (zumindest in Punkto Wurfweite nicht die tragende…) 
Sicher würden viele Männer diesen Spruch gerne von ihrer Freundin/Verlobten/Frau hören. :q
…aber die wahre Rettung für die männliche Zunft gibt es zumindest beim Baitcasterfischen – es stimmt wirklich – die gewählte Rutenlänge einer Baitcaster orientiert sich viel mehr an der Angelmethode, als an der Optimierung der Wurfweite.

*“Ich muss weit raus, vor den Füßen beißt nix…“ bzw. „…ich hab kein Boot, wozu brauche ich eine Baitcaster?*
Nun, es mag Gewässer und Situationen geben, da bietet einem die Baitcaster nur Nachteile. Gut zu wissen, dass es keine Entweder-Oder Entscheidung ist. Aber mal Hand auf’s Herz, versucht man es wirklich auch einmal zur Abwechslung auf kurze Distanz?
Bleibt man an einem neu aufgesuchten Platz 2-3m vom eigentlichen Wasser stehen, um Fische vor den Füßen nicht gleich zu vergrämen und wirft den ersten „Fächer“ mit maximal 10m Wurfweite aus gebührendem Abstand?
Angelt man nicht automatisch immer gleich auf Distanz, weil man x-mal von anderen Anglern *gehört* hat, dass vor den Füßen (angeblich) nix geht? So mancher wäre überrascht, was in 50cm tiefem Wasser so alles an Räubern Appetit hat…

Die meisten Angler gehen meiner Beobachtung nach gleich bis ans Wasser nach vorne und beginnen sofort beim ersten Fächer mit maximal erreichbarer Wurfweite. Dass es auch „direkt vor den Füßen“ laufen kann, merken die meisten Spinnfischer nicht einmal. *Lieber auf 30m überlegt, konzentriert und exakt gefischt, als auf 50m „irgendwie-wischi-waschi“.*

*Erreichbare Wurfweite*
Während sich die Traditionsspinnfischer-Fraktion die Köpfe heiß diskutiert, ob man nicht auch auf 3,30m gehen könne „…wegen der erreichbaren Wurfweite…“, tut einem Multi-Freund alleine schon bei dem Gedanken an so eine lange Stange das Handgelenk weh.

Sicher ist es richtig, dass eine längere Rute eine höhere Abwurfgeschwindigkeit bedeutet, die in einer höheren Wurfweite resultiert – dumm für die Weitenjäger, dass so etwas wie die Luftreibung existiert. Die aus der Luftreibung resultierende bremsende Kraft steigt nämlich quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit, sprich, doppelte Abwurfgeschwindigkeit – vierfache Reibungskraft.

…und es kommt noch schlimmer…
Die obige Formel gilt nur für laminare Strömungen, wird die Sache turbolent, steigt die Reibungskraft je nach Fall sogar kubisch oder noch stärker. 
Sicher kann ich mit einem Spöket oder Löffel (mit wirklich guten Strömungseigenschaften) durch eine längere Rute eine Verbesserung der Wurfweite erreichen, ein Wobbler (mit zwei, eventuell drei Drillingen) oder Gummifisch (mit 1-2 Stingerhaken versehen) hat dagegen einen CW-Wert wie ein Blinker- oder F&F-Heft. 
Je nachdem, mit welchen Ködern geworfen werden soll, steht eine Multikombo dem Stationärgerät in punkto Wurfweite in nichts nach. Ein 67er Squirrel fliegt bei mir an der Illex Hard Bait Versatile genau so weit (wenn nicht sogar weiter) als beim Kollegen an der 2,40m Skeletor + Stradic 2500FA.

*Was habe ich von einer solch kurzen Rute?*
1) Sie wiegt insgesamt weniger und lässt sich besser fischen. Insbesondere Kunstköder, denen man aktiv Leben „einhauchen“ muss lassen sich damit optimal fischen. 
2) Das Handteil ist kürzer, man kann die Rute „vor dem Körper“ fischen, ohne sich den eigenen Bauchnabel zu massieren.
3) Die Rute ist schneller als Spinnruten von >=2,70m . Beim Setzen des Anschlags ist die gesamte Bewegung mit der Baitcaster schon abgeschlossen (und den Fisch an der Leine), während man im gleichen Zeitraum mit einem langen Stecken gerade einmal „Halbzeit“ hat, sich also noch mitten in der Anschlagsbewegung befindet. 
Lange-Ruten-sind-träge!
4) Bei den meisten Baitcasterruten geht die sehr sensible Spitze ziemlich bald in ein der Angelmethode entsprechend stark gewähltes Rückgrat über – Reserven inbegriffen. Deshalb ist die Wahl eines passend hochwertigen Blanks Pflicht.

*Was bringt das also?*
Man wirft mit der Baitcaster genauer, kann Köder effizienter führen, fischt kräftesparender. Die Ruten sind leichter, die Belastung für Handgelenk, Muskeln und Sehnen ist geringer, weil man gegen weniger Drehmoment „arbeiten“ muss.

Der Grundgedanke ist ganz einfach. Man kann eine Rute jederzeit austauschen, bei einem Handgelenk wird das schon etwas schwieriger. Jeder möchte auch noch im hohen Alter Fischen gehen und das möglichst ohne körperliche Einschränkungen. Wenn dem durch die korrekte Wahl der Angelruten Rechnung getragen werden kann, sollte man es tun, auch wenn die Anschaffungskosten etwas höher sind.

Ein Gedanke, der durchaus Sinn ergibt (erinnern wir uns noch einmal an die oben überschlagene Anzahl der Würfe pro Stunde/Angeltag.). 

* „Twitching-Rods“ *
Eigentlich zäumt das Thema des Threads das Pferd von hinten auf. Das wäre so, als würde jemand danach fragen, welches Auto speziell zum Fahren auf Landstraßen taugt.

Die eigentliche Frage ist: Welche Eigenschaften brauche ich, um einen Kunstköder optimal kontrollieren und führen zu können?

* Sicher werden das keine Ruten mit 60cm langen Handteilen sein.
* Sicher werden deren Blanks nicht länger als 2,10m sein, es sei denn, man will das Wasser vor seinen Füßen schaumig schlagen.
* Sicher braucht man bei unter 2,10m Rutenlänge einen Blank mit knackigem Rückgrat, aber sensibler Spitze.
* Sicher muss die Spitze, wie sensibel und nachgiebig (nicht zu verwechseln mit weich!) sie sein mag, ein möglicht hohes Rückstellvermögen haben, also „schnell“ sein.

Schlussfolgerung: Alleine durch diese paar Überlegungen fallen schon 99% aller in Deutschland erhältlichen Angelruten durch das Raster, als eine der ersten z.B. die oben erwähnte Conolon Pro.

*Mögliche Empfehlungen*

Klare Antwort – es gibt keine, außer die gerade genannten Kriterien zu berücksichtigen.
Es gibt zu viele Variablen in dieser Gleichung. 

1. Den Angler selbst: 
Körpergröße, Unterarmlänge, eigene motorische und anglerische Fähigkeiten, persönliche Vorlieben bei Angelmethoden, ästhetische Gesichtspunkte.
2. Die Gewässersituation:
Strömung, Tiefe, Fischarten, Trübungsgrad des Wassers, Boot oder Ufer, Fischen an Struktur, im Kraut, zwischen Felsen.
3. Die sinnvoll einzusetzenden Köder:
Ködergewicht, Flugeigenschaften, Gegendruck bei der Köderführung, Wasserwiderstand des Köders beim Anschlag, Charakteristika bei der Bisserkennung.

So vielfältig diese Punkte sind, so schwer fällt es, dies in ein Empfehlungsraster zu pressen.

*Was sollte man nun aus dieser länglichen Diskussion mitnehmen*
Egal welche Angelart man wählt, ob es nun eine Stationär- oder Baitcasterkombo sein soll, man muss sich zwingend mit dem Stoff beschäftigen. Einfach was kaufen, was ein anderer empfiehlt, das läuft nicht.

Man sollte sich selbst zahlreiche Fragen stellen:
* Welche Situation habe ich am Wasser, was ist dabei wichtig.
* Welche Zielfische sollen es sein, kann ich bestimmte Verhaltensweisen der Fische zu meinem Vorteil nutzen?
* Welche Köder kommen in Frage?
* Welche Angelmethoden bzw. Führungsstile erfordern sie?
* Kann ich alle Anforderungen überhaupt mit einer Rute „erschlagen“?
* Wenn nein, was ist mir wichtiger, welche Kombo schaffe ich zuerst an?

Nach dem Ausschlussprinzip vorgegangen bleiben dann meist nur wenige Ruten übrig, die überhaupt in Frage kommen. So eine Entscheidung trifft man nicht mal eben in der Kaffeepause.

Man darf nur eines nicht – auf das in irgendwelchen Foren gepostete „Ei des Kolumbus“ warten. Keiner kennt Eure eigene Situation besser als ihr selbst.

Das sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema, wie Schroe bin ich aber auch noch ein „lernender“.
Der Weg ist das Ziel – wie so oft im Leben. 

Happy (Rod)Hunting,

BeeJay

P:S: Der Post ist etwas länglich geworden, ich bitte um Verzeihung. 
P.P.S.: Ist „Plan haben“ jetzt der neue Running-Gag?


----------



## the doctor (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Beejay klasse geschrieben#h
Ich möchte aber eben noch etwas anmerken.
Betreffend den Ruten.
Klar, die Rutenwahl kann man nur alleine treffen. Nur ist das so eine Sache, da man ja meisst keine Gelegenheit hat, Ruten, die einem gefallen könnten in die Hände zu nehmen.Man muss sich schon zum grossen Teil auf die empfehlungen, bzw. Aussagungen anderer verlassen um dann auf "GutGlück" seine Traumrute zu bestellen.Anders gehts leider nicht, aufgrund der mangelnden und zum Teil grotten schlechten Ware der deutschen Anbieter.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



the doctor schrieb:


> Klar, die Rutenwahl kann man nur alleine treffen. Nur ist das so eine Sache, da man ja meisst keine Gelegenheit hat, Ruten, die einem gefallen könnten in die Hände zu nehmen.Man muss sich schon zum grossen Teil auf die empfehlungen, bzw. Aussagungen anderer verlassen um dann auf "GutGlück" seine Traumrute zu bestellen.


Das ist richtig, aus dem Grund ist es notwendig, sich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen, die möglichst eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Material haben. 

Nur bevor man anfängt nach konkreten Modellen zu suchen, sollte man sich erst einmal genau im Klaren darüber sein, *was* man eigenlich sucht. 
Bei vier von fünf Leuten, die mich mich mit konkreten Fragen in Sachen Ruten kontaktieren, kommt während des Gesprächs heraus, dass sie eigentlich noch garnicht wissen, was sie genau wollen/brauchen. 
Meist wird nämlich die eierlegende Woll-Milchsau gesucht. 
#h

BeeJay

P.S.: Die Conolon ist übrigens weg - Himmel nochmal seid ihr schnell... 
P.P.S.: Sry an alle, die noch eine PM von mir zu bekommen haben. Ich hole das morgen nach, versprochen. :q


----------



## camilos (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Klasse Einsatz, ich muss es mir alles janz jenau lesen... mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme.

Über Flipping und pitching:

Sorry habe nur etwas auf Englisch.

Zitat aus dem TT-Forum (Author KBookert):


> This is the basics on how to Flip and Pitch.
> 
> *FLIPPING*
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe es hilft....




> Wär da die Klasse 1/4 - 5/8 Oz. was für 76er Eichhorn bis 100er Smash Minnow??? ( bis 3/4 Oz seems ja ein wenig to hard zu sein


 
Ich kenne nur die Köderwurfruten  , die sind vielleicht insgesamt etwas härter als die Spinnen. Die Premiers sind etwas weicher und insgesamt weniger spezifisch als die Avids oder die Tournaments und Legends.

Wenn man sich eine Premier zulegt, sollte man darauf achten, dass es ein 2006 Modell ist, die sind insgesamt etwas steifer als die anderen...

Das 76 Eichhörnchen ist in etwa 7 gr schwer oder? Ich würde sagen, das würde gehen, es könnte aber sein, dass das untere WG von 1/4 Unze zu hart ist, um einen 7 gr.-Köder gut zu werfen.

Heute habe ich 3 Stunden lang mit der St Crua Premier bis 5/8 (Baitcaster) gefischt und habe Gummijerks bis 9 Zoll, Spinnerbaits bis 3/4 Unzen, ein Sammy 9,5 cm - Gewicht weiß ich nicht - und Javallon 16 cm...geworfen und geführt...Wobbler leider keine, da alles sehr flach gewesen...

Des Testens willens, habe ich auch 2 Stunden lang mit der Crucial DS in Kopulation mit der Conquest 51 (mit Mono bestückt) gefischt. Pointer 65, 78 und 100 und Deka Hamakuru gingen sehr gut zum werfen und führen... Imkatus Buzz Bill, obwohl teilweise schwerer, war deutlich schwieriger zu werfen aber gut zu führen... aber mit etwas Übung und der richtign Einstellung der Bremsen wird es gehen, dessen bin ich mir sicher, allerdings niemals gegen starken Wind....  

Ach ja, gefangen habe ich auch was:


----------



## camilos (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

...und hier der versprochene Link. Viel praxisnahe Theorie und genial zum lernen und üben....


http://pages.infinit.net/fishing/page7.html

Grüße


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Zwei sehr schöne, inhaltsreiche und vor allem verständliche Posts.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

kann shroe nur zustimmen, zwei klasse post....endlich hab ich auch das Pitchen und Flippen geschnallt:q 

um die Anmerkung von The doctor zu kommentieren....


> Klar, die Rutenwahl kann man nur alleine treffen. Nur ist das so eine Sache, da man ja meisst keine Gelegenheit hat, Ruten, die einem gefallen könnten in die Hände zu nehmen.Man muss sich schon zum grossen Teil auf die empfehlungen, bzw. Aussagungen anderer verlassen um dann auf "GutGlück" seine Traumrute zu bestellen.Anders gehts leider nicht, aufgrund der mangelnden und zum Teil grotten schlechten Ware der deutschen Anbieter.


stimmt!!!! deshalb gibts Leuete die auch "blind" kaufen um zu testen. Die Importe hatten diese leute seltenst in der Hand. Die Gedanken über eine Rute werden nach Beejays Muster gemacht. Anschl. Telefonate geführt, Infos im Netz gesammelt, um dann nach wegfall von 10 oder mehr Ruten sich eine oder zwei zu bestellen, dann kommt das gute Stück. Ab ans Wasser.....schei.......funzt nicht wie vorgestellt, passt überhaupt nicht zu den Ködern die ich fischen wollte, also Köderkiste raus und gefischt was das Zeug hält........ha!!!!!!!!Squrrell geht nicht aber.......Spinnerbaits....klasse diese Rute wird meine Spinnerbaitrute,....verdammich.....ich wollte aber eine für Squirrels....also das ganze von vorne!!!!!!!!Ergebnisse werden den Kollegen mitgeteilt Auswahl und somit "Ausfall" wird geringer, was die Gloomis 782 ist ideal für XY Köder....in Verbund mit der Alpha???!!!!! endlich habe ich eine. Du suchst ne Spinnerbait ich eine für Squirrelklasse, tauschen oder anderen Handel abschliessen oder jeder behält seine und kauft sich eine dazu. So funzt das nun mal, sicher sehr kostenintensiv, aber sehr lehrreich und dadurch auch ein hoher Spassfaktor. Wie Beejay schon sagte....der Weg ist das Ziel und um eben diese Kosten aufgrund von Erfahrungsaustausch zu verringern, könnte, den Anschein hat es, dieser Thread *sehr* hilfreich sein!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Meine Güte - wat hab ich schon wieder an Information aufgesaugt:q Das ist zur Abwechslung mal ein echt informativer Thread. Nur, wie bei jedem Thread mit diesem Informationsgehalt, habe ich jetzt ein Problem.....

sowas macht immer so tierisch geile auf neues Tackle, das man am liebsten gleich auf den einschlägigen Seiten guckt, "nur um sich mal zu informieren".....und bei "nur um mich mal zu informieren" kommt meistens ein Paket heraus|kopfkrat

Ich habe jetzt heftigen Diskussions- und Anfassbedarf



> Das ist richtig, aus dem Grund ist es notwendig, sich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen, die möglichst eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Material haben.


Na dann hoffe ich mal inständig, dass es bald zu einem Austausch kommt! #h

PS: wird glaub ich selten mal erwähnt hier......Danke für die Infos


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> (..) sicher sehr kostenintensiv, aber sehr lehrreich und dadurch auch ein hoher Spassfaktor (..)


man...genau das isses ja...wat meinste wie gern ich ma einfach so das favorisierte, ausgesuchte Rütchen kaufen würd...

aber die Geldquelle...:q... ich muss ja bei dem ganzen Angelwahn auch noch meine Freundin bei Laune halten:q

Muss ich woll doch noch Anschaffen gehen...extra fürs Angeln


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@raabiat...
registriere doch eine Telnummer so nach dem Mottto:
0166/66666
3,18€ in der Minute, da haste das Rütchen bald zusmmen :q


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @raabiat...
> registriere doch eine Telnummer so nach dem Mottto:
> 0166/66666
> 3,18€ in der Minute, da haste das Rütchen bald zusmmen



Noch favorisiere ich den Einbruch in deinem Hause:q:q
Gerade nachdem ich die Bilder der Steez gesehen habe

(um mich abzusichern: das mit dem Einbruch ist Spass...sollte in der nächsten Zeit ein Einbruch in Rainers Heim stattfinden (was ihm niemand wünscht!!) dann war das garantiert nicht ich!)


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@beejay

Hallo Thorsten!
Vielen Dank für Deinen klasse Beitrag. Ich glaube, ich habe in meiner bisherigen Anglerboard-Laufbahn noch keinen Beitrag so aufmerksam durchgelesen! Da wurde neben mir sogar der Kaffee kalt!!
Deine Frau hat da sicher ein paar mal am Arbeitszimmer klopfen müssen um nachzuprüfen ob Du noch lebst - hat ja sicher einiges an Zeit in Anspruch genommen!?

Wenn ich vorher schon meinte, dass ich in diesem Themen-Bereich "kaum Plan" hatte, dann weis ich nicht, was ich jetzt hab... #d 

Unter Berücksichtigung der von Dir aufgeführten Kriterien zur richigen Rutenwahl glaube ich, dass ich garnicht so auf dem Holzweg bin.
Aber eins scheint klar - ne richtig hochwertige Baitcaster-Combo für meine Lieblings-Wobbs wird wohl nächstes Jahr auch noch ins Haus schneien! Nach langem Überlegen sind mir sogar noch Gewässer bei uns eingefallen, die auch Baitcaster-tauglich sind |supergri .

Aber ein Ei hast Du Dir gelegt...werd mal die "räumliche Nähe" zu Dir ausnützen müssen...

Also nochmal #6 #6 #6 

p.s. Warum glaub ich eingentlich immer bei "Wollmilchsau", dass ich gemeint bin?!?! #c


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> ....
> Das 76 Eichhörnchen ist in etwa 7 gr schwer oder? Ich würde sagen, das würde gehen, es könnte aber sein, dass das untere WG von 1/4 Unze zu hart ist, um einen 7 gr.-Köder gut zu werfen.
> ...


 
Hi Camilos!

Der 76er Squirrel ist ca. 8 Gramm und er 100er Arnaud ist 16-17 Gramm schwer.
Ums Werfen gehts mir bei dieser Kombo nicht so, da hier ne Stationäre und keine Multi drauf soll. Mir gehts eher um die Köderführung.
Meinst Du, dass bei einer Rute mit der Angabe "ab 1/4 Unze" die Spitze zu hart ist um den 76er Squirrel gut führen zu können?


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nicht zu vergessen,
dass jeder seine Kombo unter anderen Gesichtspunkten bewertet.

Bsp.: Ein Zitat


> Bei 50 Würfen hatte ich keine einzige Perücke, das Röllchen schnurrt nur so....



Ein Zitat aus BeeJays Beitrag.


> Beim Baitcasten macht man im Schnitt etwa 2-2,5 Würfe pro Minute was sich in 8 Stunden zu 960-1200 Würfen aufsummiert. Die 250g-Rolle endlich von der Rute nehmen zu können und sie durch ein leichteres Modell zu ersetzen war für mich eine wahre Offenbarung!



Die 50 Würfe hätte entsprechend der eine, nach 25 min hinter sich.

Der andere von Oktober bis heute.

Klar, das man in der Auswahl seines Gerätes auch diese Gesichtspunkte berücksichtigt und evtl anders entscheidet.


----------



## camilos (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ums Werfen gehts mir bei dieser Kombo nicht so, da hier ne Stationäre und keine Multi drauf soll.


 
Hast wahrscheinlich nur etwas falsch ausgedruckt, aber auch für eine Spinnrute ist das rictige WG ebenfals sehr wichtig, vielleicht nicht so entscheidend wie mit einer Köderwurfrute, weil die Folgen nicht so "dramatisch", aber für die Genauigkeit, etc... ist es wichtig...

Ich wollte es allgemein sagen, damit nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht...



> Meinst Du, dass bei einer Rute mit der Angabe "ab 1/4 Unze" die Spitze zu hart ist um den 76er Squirrel gut führen zu können?


 
Ja, obwohl ich die St Croix Spinnruten nicht so gut kenne. Glaube ich schon, dass sie sich dafür eignen würde... entweder eine Premier MF (Scnurklasse 6 - 12 lbs) oder eine Avid in der selben Schnurklasse (Laut WG, etc könnte diese ein Tickchen besser sein) Wobei die Premiers sind insgesamt etwas weniger straff als die Avids, was keinesfalls bedeutet, dass sie schwabbelig sind. aber wie gesagt, das sind alles Halbwahrheiten, da ich die Ruten noch nie in der Hand gehalten habe.

Bei Baitcastern sind die unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Serien (Premier, Avid, etc...) ganz deutlich: Straffheit der Blanks, Komponenten. Verarbeitung ist immer eine 1 (Die Nipponruten kriegen eine 1+). Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Spinnruten genauso ist.

Wenn jemand eine gute, zuverlässige und preiswerte Quelle für St Croix haben will, der schreibe mir eine PN. Sehr preiswert. Man bekommt sie direkt vom Werk geliefert, perfekt verpackt, selbstverständlich.

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Camilos:

Danke für Deine Hilfestellung.
Komme demnächst vielleicht einmal in den Genuss ein paar St.Croix Blanks zu betatschen....


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,  Professor aus Greenwood Village

wenn ich nicht schon mit dir in einem Boot gesessen hätte, würde ich mal glatt behaupten hier ist ein Vollblut-Theoretiker am Werk Mit nichten, du bist einer der wenigen die ich kenne, die das Baitcasten u.a. auch die Köderwahl mit Leib und Seele celebrieren...

Ich werde heute abend bei einem guten Glässchen dein Post nochmal durch lesen und einige Statements dazu abgeben (sofern erwünscht).

Nur soviel am Rande, Beejay...es gibt nur wenig Freaks, die sich so einen Spass auch leisten können und die auf anderes Material von der Stange angewiesen sind, vergiss das bitte nicht. Oder besser gesagt, was der deutsche Markt hergibt...


So, muss wieder arbeiten, die Anglerschaft mit Ködern beglücken

Bis heut abend#h 
Roman


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Schroe: für dich werde auch ich meine Rhetorik noch verfeinern...


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> Nur soviel am Rande, Beejay...es gibt nur wenig Freaks, die sich so einen Spass auch leisten können und die auf anderes Material von der Stange angewiesen sind, vergiss das bitte nicht. Oder besser gesagt, was der deutsche Markt hergibt...


 
genau darum geht es hier ja....es gibt auch in BRD durchaus brauchbares Gerät, leider haben die Tackledealer (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) oft aber auch keine Ahnung bzw. verkaufen oft ihre Ladenhüter welches nun wirklich nichts taugt obwohl anderes durchaus gutes Gerät vorhanden wäre. Beispiel jerken, denn durch diese Jerkerei kommt bei den meisten das Interesse an den Baitcastern auf.
Dies ist nur EIN Beispiel. War letztens bei einem örtl. dealer...Sportex jerke und Caiman wurden empfohlen#q zum Wobbeln. Eine Sportex Jerke mit ner Tica Caiman kostet ca 300€, dafür gibts wesentl. besseres Gerät aufm deutschen Markt! 

gegenbeispiele nehme ich an brauche ich hier nicht zuschreiben, die wird mittlerweile ja jeder kennen wenn nicht sogar gefischt haben. Nur mal so am Rande
ne Bass Tour und ne Curado zwei bis drei erstklassige jerks incl. Schnur, bin ich auch bei ca 300€ das gerät ist allerdings brauchbar und es fällt einem nach 3 Stunden jerken nicht vor Müdigkeit aus der hand.
Nur mal so als denkanstoss, was bei uns vertickt wird, obwohl es besser gehen würde.
Die "verrückten" die sich hier tummeln, suchen halt alle was spezielles und nicht nur ne "Normale" Combo.


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Beispiel jerken, denn durch diese Jerkerei kommt bei den meisten das Interesse an den Baitcastern auf..



Sorry, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Die meisten die sich bei uns für das Baitcasten interessieren, haben vorher noch nie mit der Multi gefischt, geschweige denn gejerkt.




rainer1962 schrieb:


> . Dies ist nur EIN Beispiel. War letztens bei einem örtl. dealer...Sportex jerke und Caiman wurden empfohlen#q zum Wobbeln. Eine Sportex Jerke mit ner Tica Caiman kostet ca 300€, dafür gibts wesentl. besseres Gerät aufm deutschen Markt!
> 
> 
> ne Bass Tour und ne Curado zwei bis drei erstklassige jerks incl. Schnur, bin ich auch bei ca 300€ das gerät ist allerdings brauchbar und es fällt einem nach 3 Stunden jerken nicht vor Müdigkeit aus der hand.].



Man darf hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen...1tens haben wir hier 2 Gewichtsklassen was die Jerks betrifft und 2tens unterschiedliche Komponenten sowie Qualitätsmerkmale. Eine Curado würde ich z.b. nie mit einer TiCa Caiman vergleichen - da ist wohl ein Himmelweiter Unterschied - genauso verhält es sich auch bei den Ruten. Zudem gibt es die Bass nur noch in 1,95mtr...leider - und somit fällt sie als jerke schon wieder aus dem Concept. Wobei eine Sportex Jerkrute mit einer Caiman zum Wobbeln empfohlen wird ist das schon ziemlich krank. Letztens hat ein örtlicher Händler einer meiner Kunden die Berkley Vanish 0,41mm zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht verkauft!!!




rainer1962 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als denkanstoss, was bei uns vertickt wird, obwohl es besser gehen würde.
> Die "verrückten" die sich hier tummeln, suchen halt alle was spezielles und nicht nur ne "Normale" Combo.




Es geht immer besser, ist nur eine Sache des preises, sowie die eigene Einstellung - Inspiration zum Angeln.


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Schroe: für dich werde auch ich meine Rhetorik noch verfeinern...



Ist wirklich nicht nötig. Wir verstehen uns, denke ich auch so. Jeder mit seiner Rhethorik und den anheftenden Fehlern.#6 



> Nur soviel am Rande, Beejay...es gibt nur wenig Freaks, die sich so einen Spass auch leisten können und die auf anderes Material von der Stange angewiesen sind, vergiss das bitte nicht. Oder besser gesagt, was der deutsche Markt hergibt...



Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu, man kann das "können" auch durch ein "wollen" ersetzen. Dann wär es genauso richtig.


Das Preisgefüge ist allerdings in diesem Thread öfter offen angesprochen worden. 
Der Threaderöffner hat mit der abgebildeten Steez-Paarung zudem die preisliche Messlatte bei etwa 800-900€ eröffnet. Die Spinnpaarung (Megabass mit Tuning Daiwa), die er als "Träumerei" anschließend angeheftet hat ist nicht unbedingt billiger. Selbst die "preisguenstigen" Alternativen werden sicher nicht jeden ansprechen.
Klar sind wir Spinner. Spinner, das sollte man im Auge behalten, die du evtl. in naher Zukunft, mit deinem Angebot versorgen werden kannst.
Spinner, die sich gerne über ihre Spinnerei austauschen wollen und sich angesichts der *noch* vorherrschenden Marktferne
gegenseitig beraten zu versuchen.

Lass den "Spinnern" und denen, die es wohl überlegt werden wollen, doch ihren "Spinnerthread".


Wenn du ehrlich bist, das weißt du wie ich, passt eine Conolon, mit einem etwa 40cm langen Unterhandgriff nicht ganz in das Muster dieses Threads.
Die Revo STX hat allenortes, wo man liest gute Kritiken erfahren. 
Nur wofür hat sie die geerntet? Einfach zu sagen, sie werfe in deiner Hand sauber und backlashfrei, ist ja schon ein Anfang. Fordert aber gleichzeitig die Antwort auf die Frage, mit welchen Ködern und welcher Methode,......
Du fischst die Rolle. Gib doch einfach mal weitere Details. Das meine ich konstruktiv.


Nachtrag:
BeeJays Zeilen verstehe ich als sehr sehr hilfreiches, verständliches "Kochbuch", um sich der "Baitcasterwelt" ohne schwerwiegende Enttäuschungen nähern zu können. 
Die Abhandlung ist nicht nur logisch konsequent, sie drückt auch jede Menge Erfahrung, erworben durch einen unersättlichen Wissensdurst aus. Dennoch erhebt sie nicht den Eigenanspruch, *die* "ultima ratio" zu sein. 
Beim Beispiel "Kochbuch" geblieben, könnte man auch sagen: "mein (BeeJays) Rezept habt ihr, würzen muß das Gericht jeder selbst."
Das sind genau die Informationen, die die Forenwelt so wertvoll machen.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Sorry, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Die meisten die sich bei uns für das Baitcasten interessieren, haben vorher noch nie mit der Multi gefischt, geschweige denn gejerkt.


 
mag sein, aufmerksam sind sie durch die jerkerei, die Bewerbung davon und der damit verbundenen Multirolle geworden, zumindest der Großteil davon.



> Eine Curado würde ich z.b. nie mit einer TiCa Caiman vergleichen - da ist wohl ein Himmelweiter Unterschied


 
geb ich Dir vollkommen recht !!!!!!!!Nur worin liegt denn der?????
|kopfkrat #c 
Gewicht???? Preis ?????? Einsatzbereich??? Wurfweite????Handling?????welche ist denn besser welche schlechter?????
aber darum gehts hier nicht!!!!! Es geht ums Prinzipielle!!!!!


Das Beispiel sollte auch nichts über Gewichtsklaase ausdrücken sondern lediglich die Unwissenheit der versch. Dealer, die irgendwelchen Leuten Geräte andrehen mit dem sie eigentl. NICHT das gewünschte bzw. dies nur bedingt und OHNE Spass machen können, da quälerei bez. Handling!

Wobei wir an dem von Dir angesprochenen Tackle sind! Die Colonel und die Revox. Das Tackle mag durchaus ne Berechtigung haben.
Um solches Tackle gehts in DIESEM Thread aber nicht!!!! Es geht, wie Shroe schon sagt um andere Preisklassen und somit um Tackle welches speziell für div. Köder eingesetzt wird! In diesem Thread unterstützen sich die "Spinner" gegenseitig um Infos über Tackle auszutauschen welches EBEN NICHT in BRD erhältlich ist um div. "Fehlkäufe" zu vermeiden. Man kann bei einem Kauf dieser Tackleklasse eigentl. nicht vom Fehlkauf sprechen. Obs für die ausgesuchten Köder das richtige Tackle ist wird bei einer "blinden" Bestellung immer irgendwie (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zum.) Glück bleiben. Das tackle wird dann dafür aber optimal für andere Köder einsetzbar sein.
Bsp. ich suche was für die Squirrelklasse, kaufe mir Tackle xy, stelle fest ist zu hart, also nehme ich sie für Köder xy, stelle fest arbeitet optimal, diese Erfahrungen sollen gepostet werden, damit sich dann Burn für seine Squirrel die "richtige" Rute/Rolle hier heraussuchen kann!!!!!!!!!
Sorry regentaucher, anfangs hebe ich die Bitte geäussert sich in diesem Thread mit ERFAHRUNGEN von eben solchen Tacklezusammenstellungen einzubringen, wir sind nicht in diesem Thread um über Tackle zu reden welches irgendwo in Regalen verstaubt oder über tackle von dem eh jeder weiß was es taugt oder eben nicht. Wir in diesem "Spinnerthread" haben eine andere Vorstellung von den Inhalten dieses Threads....hier sollen Erfahrungen (wenn auch subjektiv) ausgetauscht werden um Importentscheidungen zu "erleichtern" nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Sollte dieser Thread sich nicht so entwickeln wie er gedacht ist, werde ich für meine Person meine Erfahrungen und Fragen zu div. Geräten wieder per PN und Tel klären wie das bisher auch der Fall war!!!!! Meine Zeit ist mir zu schade hier endlich lange Posts zu veröffentlichen, die dann so "zerredet"werden, dass dieser Thread (wie so viele andere im Board auch) für Werbezwecke genutzt werden.
Es würde mich durchaus für Dich und die "Spinner" hier freuen, wenn du es schaffst "MB-Vertreter/Dealer" zu werden. Das kann nur von Vorteil sein! Dieser Thread würde für Dich dann als MB-Vertreter automatisch zu einer Art Werbe- und Infoplattform werden!!!!!
Bringe dich also bitte (auch als erfahrener Händler der Plan hat) diesbez. ein und beschreibe mal deine subjektiven Erfahrungen mit den Alphas, Fuegos, Scorpions, Metaniums, Griffons, Hiens, den Mag Bass, den Firejerks oder was auch immer. verschone uns aber bitte mit irgendwelcher Werbung über Tackle welches wir zur genüge kennen und welches vor allem aber hier NICHT zur diskussion steht. 
besten Dank im voraus|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> .....
> Der Threaderöffner hat mit der abgebildeten Steez-Paarung zudem die preisliche Messlatte bei etwa 800-900€ eröffnet. Die Spinnpaarung (Megabass mit Tuning Daiwa), die er als "Träumerei" anschließend angeheftet hat ist nicht unbedingt billiger. Selbst die "preisguenstigen" Alternativen werden sicher nicht jeden ansprechen.
> Klar sind wir Spinner. Spinner, das sollte man im Auge behalten, die du evtl. in naher Zukunft, mit deinem Angebot versorgen werden kannst.
> Spinner, die sich gerne über ihre Spinnerei austauschen wollen und sich angesichts der *noch* vorherrschenden Marktferne
> ...


 
Dabei ist bzw. war der Threaderöffner garnicht so scharf auf Baitcaster-Rollen....freut sich jetzt aber schon auf die übernächste Combo!!  

Ausserdem freut er sich wie ein Schnitzel im Frühling, dass sich der Thread so interessant entwickelt!

@Rainer:

Erinnerst Du Dich noch an den "Mega-Spinrute Olivier Portrat Notung"-Thread? Ohne diesen "Streiterei-Thread" hätts wohl auch später nicht den von Dir eröffneten "Harrison Blank Fans"-Thread gegeben...
Drück uns mal die Daumen, dass wir hier genauso viel Spass haben! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wenn alle hier kapieren um was es einegtl. geht werden wir Spass habe, falls nicht wird dieser Thread schneller tot sein als eröffnet bzw. wird er für andere Zwecke missbraucht werden!
so und jetzt geh ich fischen!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wenn alle hier kapieren um was es einegtl. geht werden wir Spass habe, falls nicht wird dieser Thread schneller tot sein als eröffnet bzw. wird er für andere Zwecke missbraucht werden!
> so und jetzt geh ich fischen!!!!!!


 
Nicht wieder so SCHWARZ sehen, Raini!! |gr: 
Ausserdem wird jetzt nicht gefischt, sondern gearbeitet!! Also leg die Rute weg und mach Dich auf die Socken in den Laden....aber dalli!!:g


----------



## Regentaucher (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> verschone uns aber bitte mit irgendwelcher Werbung über Tackle welches wir zur genüge kennen und welches vor allem aber hier NICHT zur diskussion steht.
> besten Dank im voraus|wavey:



schlecht geschlafen Rainer? oder einfach nur ein bisserl auf Streit aus?? das Ziegelstein Aroma wollte ich der Revo nicht anhaften lassen, das war eigentlich alles.

Oder glaubst du wirklich das ich in einem Thread wo die meisten der Poster (die ich hier teils persönlich oder auch nur per Telefon kenne) die mehr an Wert in ihrer Tacklebox haben als so mancher Tackledealer an der Wand - ich Werbung für die Abu Rute machen muss. Also bitte erstmal das Oberstübchen einschalten, Tasse Kaffee trinken, wach werden...bevor du mir hier Sachen vorwirfst die nicht stimmen...


Wünsch dir auch schöne Weihnachten#h


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Roman:

Der ist nicht nur wach, sondern auch schon am Wasser draussen.  

Sag mal, warum sind eigentlich die MB aus Deinem Sortiment verschwunden? (ernsthafte Frage - kein Streitversuch!)


----------



## Regentaucher (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Burn, ich schreib dir das völlig werbefrei per Pn


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Roman:

Danke, mach das!

@all:

Nochmal....kennt die DVD jemand?



burn77 schrieb:


> Quelle:http://www.plat.co.jp/english/dvd/Fresh_water/top.htm
> 
> Meint Ihr die taugt was?


----------



## camilos (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Bavaria Rocker  ,

ich kenne die Digitale Vielseitigverwendbare Disk (DVD) nicht, aber ich glaube, den Inhalt derer könntest Du zumindest teilweise hier sehen:

http://www.jackallstyle.com/

unter TV, etc....

Ich finde die Videos relativ gut, da sieht man ein Bisschen von der Technik, Gerätezusammenstellung und nicht nur Fänge, Fänge, Fänge... zum Glück habe ich letzte Woche japanisch gelernt, so dass ich alles verstehen kann #c  ...

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi Bavaria Rocker  ,
> 
> ich kenne die Digitale Vielseitigverwendbare Disk (DVD) nicht, aber ich glaube, den Inhalt derer könntest Du zumindest teilweise hier sehen:
> 
> ...


 
Apropos "bavarian rocker" - wo kommst Du eigentlich her? #c 

Danke für den Link - mein japanisch ist top...hab schon bestellt


----------



## camilos (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

ich bin in Kolumbien geboren, spanischer Herkunft, vom Beruf profesioneller Kokainhändler und wasche meine Drogendollars mit Angeltackle. Staatsangehörigkeit: Deutsch.

Oder bin ich eher ein spanischer Deutscher, der in Kolumbien zum Tacklehändler wurde, der sein Geld in Drogen ausgibt? Staatsangehörigkeit: St Croixer.

Warum die Nachfrage?

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> schlecht geschlafen Rainer? oder einfach nur ein bisserl auf Streit aus?? das Ziegelstein Aroma wollte ich der Revo nicht anhaften lassen, das war eigentlich alles.
> 
> Oder glaubst du wirklich das ich in einem Thread wo die meisten der Poster (die ich hier teils persönlich oder auch nur per Telefon kenne) die mehr an Wert in ihrer Tacklebox haben als so mancher Tackledealer an der Wand - ich Werbung für die Abu Rute machen muss. Also bitte erstmal das Oberstübchen einschalten, Tasse Kaffee trinken, wach werden...bevor du mir hier Sachen vorwirfst die nicht stimmen...
> 
> Wünsch dir auch schöne Weihnachten#h


 
ich bin weder auf Streit aus, noch habe ich schlecht geschlafen. Mein Gehirn funzt auch direkt nach dem Aufstehen, nehme ich zumindest an:m .

die Revo ist für die Schnur und der dazugehörigen Köderklasse nämlich in der Tat ein Ziegelstein im Vergleich zu Baitcaster die das gleiche Spektrum und auch die gleiche Preisklasse haben.
Die Begründung hast du ja von Beejay schon erhalten und die spar ich mir hier noch weiter mit anderen Beispielen auszuführen.
Ob man mit 50 Würfen die Qualität eines Tackles beurteilen kann ????????#c 
Du kannst das anscheinend....ich nicht, aber vielleicht funzt mein Gehirn doch nicht so recht|kopfkrat , dann wiederum nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich in aller Form.

Eines noch...
paralel zu deinem Statement mit der Abucombo bringst du dich auch gleich mal so nebenbei als *vielleicht angehender* MB Händler ins Gespräch, îch weiß auch das ist keine Werbung sondern das sind nur Hinweise auf eine geile Combo (50 mal geworfen) und geile Stöcke aus Japan die dann vielleicht irgendwanneinmal in Deinem Shop erhältlich sein werden.
Bei Lesern dieses Threads, die in keinster Weise Erfahrung mit dem von uns bevorzugten Tackle haben, erweckt dies den Eindruck, dass die von dir erwähnte, getestete und für "geil" befundene Combo eventuell gleichzustellen ist, mit dem von uns bevorzugten Tackle!!!! Das finde ich nicht sonderlich gut, denn es betstehen diesbez. doch sehr gewaltige Unterschiede! Du siehst es geht mir weniger um diese besagte Combo sondern um das *wie* deiner Statements.
Warum postest du hier nicht die Erfahrungen bez. Fischbarkeit Rute/Rolle xy mit Ködern xy, denn *dafür* wurde dieser Thread ins Leben gerufen. Natürlich nur die Combos welche auch wirklich in diesem Thread intressant sind!
auch dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, und ein glückliches Händchen bei den Verhandlungen mit MB:m


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ob man mit 50 Würfen die Qualität eines Tackles beurteilen kann ????????#c



Ich hatte geschrieben das ich nach 50 Würfe keine einzige Perücke hatte - nicht das ich nach 50 Würfen ein Tackle für gut befinde - riesen Unterschied.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Du kannst das anscheinend....ich nicht, aber vielleicht funzt mein Gehirn doch nicht so recht|kopfkrat , dann wiederum nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich in aller Form.



Schade um deine Ironie...



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dass die von dir erwähnte, getestete und für "geil" befundene Combo eventuell gleichzustellen ist, mit dem von uns bevorzugten Tackle!!!!



Wo soll ich das geschrieben haben??? Weiss nicht warum du solche Statements in meine Posts rein interpretieren möchtest???



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Eines noch...
> paralel zu deinem Statement mit der Abucombo bringst du dich auch gleich mal so nebenbei als vielleicht angehender MB Händler ins Gespräch, îch weiß auch das ist keine Werbung sondern das sind nur Hinweise auf eine geile Combo (50 mal geworfen) und geile Stöcke aus Japan die dann vielleicht irgendwanneinmal in Deinem Shop erhältlich sein werden.



Ok Rainer, du hattest deinen Auftritt...lassen wir beide Ruhe in diesem Thread einkehren und warten gespannt auf die Neuigkeiten des kommenden Jahres - ob mit MB oder ohne MB, Yo-Zuri, R2S oder Bass - das ist mir ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht sonderlich wichtig...


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nun mein "Erfahrungsbericht" zu folgenden Combo:

Daiwa Steez 103 HL 
MB F4 63X power Griffon
Nitlon Bait 12LB

vorab die Power Griffon ist ein sehr filigranes Stöckchen. Beim auspacken konnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen dass man mit der Rute fischen kann, so zart ist der Blank. Die Verarbeitung ist, wie soll es anders sein, einfach traumhaft. Genauso verhält es sich mit der Steez.
Nun zum eigentlichen...
geordert hatte ich mir diese Combo um die 79(S)DD Squirrel-Arnoudsklasse zu fischen, also genau diese Köder eingepackt und ab ans Wasser.
Erster Wurf, Mist funzt nicht richtig, keine Weite erreicht. menno ist das Stöckchen straff!
also der Wurfstil musste gegenüber meinen anderen Combos gewaltig geändert werden. Die Rute mit nem gescheiten Rückschwung aufladen, die daraus resultierende Kraft in den Wurf mitnehmen sonst wird das nichts. nach etlichen Würfen (5 Tage nur getestet) und sehr viel Feinabstimmung auf den jeweiligen Ködern funzt es prima!
Die Köderpalette wurde dann noch um die Castaic 15cm sowie um die Sickliey Juniors erweitert. Selbst die Sicklies sind kein Problem für die Rute. Höhere Gewichte traute ich mich nicht, da ich Angst vor Beschädigung hatte/habe und die Combo noch von anderen getestet werden soll. Nach deren Test werde ich mich bei den Gewichten höher schrauben um zu sehen was die Rute noch so alles fischen kann. Nun zu meinen weiteren Erkenntnissen.
Die Combo fischt obige Köder sehr gut, die Wurfweiten sind mit entsprechender Umstellung von meiner Seite aus, auch klasse, ohne Prob ca 40-50m. Twitchen...,naja,....ich persönlich finde diese Rute für das eigentl. twitchen zu straff, ich bevorzuge da eine weichere Spitze, es mag sein, dass da andere Leute eben eine andere Empfindung haben und denen diese Rute optimal erscheint. Diese Rute ist für mich die optimale Rute um sogenannte "Einkurbelköder" wie Spinnerbaits, Blinker, Spinner oder Wobbler die nicht getwitcht werden, evtuell auch mal ein kleiner Gufi am leichten Kopf, zu fischen. Diesbezügl. werde ich natürlich noch testen müssen.
Eine Anmerkung muss ich allerdings noch dringend loswerden.
Bei megabass com wird geschrieben, dass der Blank welcher mit "fast" also "schnell" bezeichnet wird, eher "schwabbelig" und der "regular" eher "straff" ist. Es muss sich dabei um einen Übersetzungsfehler handeln, ich habe es umgekehrt festgestellt! Ich habe mir diese Rute aufgrund der Beschreibungen herausgesucht. Das Ergebniss, wenn auch subjektiv, kennt ihr ja jetzt.
Mein Fazit:
Eine echt klasse Rute nur nicht für den Zweck für den ich diese Rute haben wollte, was wiederum kein Beinbruch für mich ist, denn ich werde sie nun einfach ganz Köderspeziefisch einsetzen und weiterhin damit sehr viel Spass haben. Natürlich kann man mit der PG auch twitchen, nur habe ich eben eine andere Vorstellung wie die Rute dafür geschaffen sein soll.

P.S. Eine Daiwa Steez ist im Anmarsch welche eine weichere Spitze (zum gem. Beschreibung) hat, vielleicht ist dies dann die Rute, die ich fürs Twitchen mit Squirrel und Co suche, auch da wird ein Bericht folgen, genauso werde ich das Verhalten der Power Griffon mit "Metall" und hoffentl. dann auch Fisch schildern


----------



## profifischer (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Wer liefert Megabass an Tackle Dealer in Deutschland?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Florelli (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wer liefert Megabass an Tackle Dealer in Deutschland?
> mfg Manuel



Falls du ernsthaft Interesse an einer MB hast, was ich bezweifle, dann ist der Selbstimport über z.B. plat die beste und günstigste Lösung.
Von ''richtigen'' MB Händlern in Deutschland hab ich noch nichts gehört seitdem angler-oase kein mehr führt.

MfG
Flo


----------



## profifischer (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Florelli
Mein Tackle Dealer will Megabass-Wobbler in seinem Sortiment aufnehmen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin in Kolumbien geboren, spanischer Herkunft, vom Beruf profesioneller Kokainhändler und wasche meine Drogendollars mit Angeltackle. Staatsangehörigkeit: Deutsch.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, war irgendwie der Ansicht - warum auch immer - dass Diez in Österreich ist...hihi.
Hab aber nachgesehen und dem ist nicht so...|rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Rainer:

Hi Rainer, danke für den Bericht. Dann geht die PG ja schon fast in Richtung J&W, oder?

Wie beurteilst Du eigentlich die " Nitlon Bait 12LB", die dir Schroe empfohlen hatte?

@all:

Wer von Euch fischt eigentlich "die GELBE" und in welcher Länge/für welche Köder?

So, jetzt aber raus ans Wasser..."Niesel"-mein Lieblings-Angel-Wetter #6


----------



## Illexfreak (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,
ich fisch die gelbe in 1,90m.
Problem ist ein bisschen Transportlange weil die ja am Griff getielt ist. fischen kann man mit der eigentlich alle Twitchbaits.
arnauds packts aber auch locker.
Gruss


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer:
> 
> Hi Rainer, danke für den Bericht. Dann geht die PG ja schon fast in Richtung J&W, oder?


nein geht sie nicht, die Jig ist bei weitem nicht so filigran. Insegsamt gesehen ist die PG straffer als die Jig.


> Wie beurteilst Du eigentlich die " Nitlon Bait 12LB", die dir Schroe empfohlen hatte?


hast du von shroe schon mal was schlechtes empfohlen bekommen??????
Das Material ist immer eine klasse für sich das er empfiehlt, obs dann zum eigenen Führungsstil passt und einem liegt ist ne andere Frage. Die Mono ist echt gut, sehr gutes Ködergefühl beim fischen, hab mich ebenfalls dazu entschlossen auf meinen Baitcastern zum. den leichteren nur noch Mono drauf zu spulen. Bei den Jerks mit den Gewichten siehts nun mal etwas anders aus.


----------



## squirell (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fisch die gelbe in 1,90m.
> Problem ist ein bisschen Transportlange weil die ja am Griff getielt ist. fischen kann man mit der eigentlich alle Twitchbaits.
> arnauds packts aber auch locker.
> Gruss


 
Hallo Leutz,

im aktuellen Illex-Katalog habe ich eine gelbe für Arnauds und die anderen schweren Jungs von Illex gesehen.

Die Länge von 230 und dann auch noch ungeteilt, macht mich nur  ein wenig stutzig.

2 Fragen:

1. Fischt die evtl. jemand und kann ein kurzes Statement geben?

2. Ist die Rute nicht zu lang, für´s twitchen/jerken?

Ich hatte ja schon eine 270 Ashura und die war mir definitiv zu lang dafür.

Klasse wäre auch eine andere Empfehlung, muß ja nicht unbedingt Illex sein. 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## profifischer (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn
Ich fische die "Gelbe" in 2,70m.
Ich verwende sie zum Fischen mit Gufis zwischen 5 und 10cm (hab heute einen 15cm Manns Gufi rangehängt und das hat sie auch noch verkraftet), zum Twitchen, wenn die Ufer etwas höher sind, vom 61er Squirrel bis zum 110er Arnaud und zum Dropshotn.
mfg Manuel


----------



## profifischer (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Stimmt es, dass ma mit den Ringen der 2,70er Ashura KEINE Mono werfen kann?
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Stimmt es, dass ma mit den Ringen der 2,70er Ashura KEINE Mono werfen kann?
> mfg Manuel


 
Soweit ich das überblicke sind die Seabass-Modell mit den gleichen Fuji-Sic-Ringen ausgestattet.
Die 1,90er wird sogar auf der Illex-DVD mit Mono gefischt .... und warum sollte das mit der längern Variante nicht mehr gehen!?
Also...totaler Käse! Wer verzählt denn sowas? #c


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nein geht sie nicht, die Jig ist bei weitem nicht so filigran. Insegsamt gesehen ist die PG straffer als die Jig.


 
O.k., dann kannst mir ja Deine übrige J&W verkaufen!

Hab gestern mal - aufgrund totaler Bissflaute - mal nen totalen Prolo-Tackle-Test gemacht und einfach auf den Trigger-Griff meiner J&W ne 2500er TwinPower draufgeschraubt und anschliessend 76er Squirrel und 95er Squad Minnows geworfen.

Das Werfen ging - trotz falscher Beringung - schon ausserordentlich bzw. unerhofft gut.
Das Führen der Wobbler war ausgezeichnet. Sowohl das Handling beim Twitchen aus dem Handgelenk als auch die "Rückmeldung des Köders" waren sehr zufriedenstellend.

Das hat mich wieder in meiner These bestärkt, dass das Köderspektrum einer "Twitching-Combo" beim Einsatz einer Stationärrolle grösser ist. Grund hierfür ist, dass das Aufladen des Blanks zum Werfen des Köders mit der Mulit *viel wichtiger* ist als bei der gleichen Konstellation mit der Stationären.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> hast du von shroe schon mal was schlechtes empfohlen bekommen??????


 
Andauernd! :q


----------



## Illexfreak (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn
Hast Du mit dem Squad überhaupt schon was gefangen?
Habe bis jetzt zwei Döbel und zwei 38er Barsche


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> @burn
> Hast Du mit dem Squad überhaupt schon was gefangen?
> Habe bis jetzt zwei Döbel und zwei 38er Barsche


 
Klaro!
Hecht und Zander. Von den Lauf- und Wurfeigenschaften bin ich (im Vergleich zu Arnaud und Squirrel) aber etwa enttäuscht. Habe aufgrund einer Großbestellung zwar noch einige daheim, nachkommen werden aber wohl keine mehr.

Lasse mich aber natürlich gerne von den Squads eines Besseren überzeugen - die nächste Saison mit neuer Twitch-Combo kommt bestimmt! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!
Hat schon mal jemand über diese MB hier gelesen?






Was ist denn mit dieser "slant bridge"?


----------



## BeeJay (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dieser "slant bridge"?


Moin Burn, #h 

die Antwort schreibe ich dir per PM. 

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr, danach wieder als High-End verrückter, tacklezelebrierender, theoretisierender "Professor" betitelt zu werden. |supergri 

Es scheint hier wirklich so zu sein, dass sämtliche Tacklethreads bei denen "erster-Hand" Erfahrungen mit für die Allgemeinheit unbekanntem Gerät (kein Katalogwissen oder "Hab ich gehört"-Infos) ausgetauscht werden, durch die blanke Verteidigung von Händlerinteressen (bzw. den daraus resultierenden Diskussionen) den Bach herunter gehen. 

Du unterhälst dich über Steez und Megabass (mit anderen Leuten, die durchaus bereit wären sich so etwas anzuschaffen) und schon kommt einer an und wirft 'ne ABU Conolon mit dem Hinweis in die Runde, dass es Leute gibt, die sich teure Ruten nicht leisten wollen. Sicher ist dieser *Einwand* *richtig*, *passt* aber *leider nicht zu diesem Thread*, der ja gleich am Anfang mit dem Bild "Steez+Steez" preistechnisch gewissermaßen "eingenordet" wurde. 
Für diesen Fall gibt es andere Threads, notfalls macht man einfach einen neuen auf.

Schade eigentlich, machen wir's also weiter wie bisher per PM und Mail. Ist wohl besser so. 

Frohes Fest!

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Moin Burn, #h
> 
> die Antwort schreibe ich dir per PM.
> 
> ...


 
ja das ist wohl so#q  und schade isses auf alle Fälle...aber seis drum, dann kauf ich persönl. meinen Kram wieder wie gehabt, die infos die es vielleicht gibt besorg ich mir auch wieder auf dem alten Weg und werde dann mein Tackle genissesn ohne mich auf etwaige Diskussionen und anfeindungen einlassen zu müssen. Das Board sollte eigentl. gerade für solche Zwecke genutzt werden, dies scheint mir aber fast aussichtslos. Schade aber es ist nun mal scheinbar nicht zu ändern, dass gute posts immer wieder zerredet werden. Nur als Bsp. Hier gehts (ging) es um Combos, dann die Frage nach MB Ködern#q


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@BeeJay/Rainer:

Ach, ich seh das nicht so eng - wenn jemand rumzickt oder auf einmal mit ganz anderen/unpassenden Dingen daherkommt, dann wird das einfach überlesen. Da muss man einfach an die denken, die das wirklich interessiert!


----------



## Pilkman (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> ... da muss man einfach an die denken, die das wirklich interessiert!



Wäre schön, es gibt sicherlich einige, die mit großem Interesse MITlesen, sich aber (noch) nicht aktiv beteiligen können oder wollen... #6


----------



## Kay (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen


> Da muss man einfach an die denken, die das wirklich interessiert!


 
Sehe ich genau so! Bitte für die interessierte Allgemeinheit offen bleiben!

Fische zurzeit Revo STX und Fenwick HMXT 53M und bin jederzeit für noch feineres Equip offen. Da ich hier aber nicht wirklich etwas Fachliches beisteuern könnte bin ich eher der stille Mitleser. 

Jede zusätzliche Info wird es mir leichter machen irgendwann den Besteller-Sprung (Japan/USA) zu machen. 
Eigentlich muss ich nämlich mein Equip vorher immer ausgiebig "begrabbeln". 

Also...bitte weiter so. #6 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@BeeJay/Rainer:

Seht Ihr! #6 

Los Los Los!!!


----------



## plattform7 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So ist das, der Thread muss offen bleiben. Bei der Masse an Mitgliedern wird es immer irgendwelche Beiträge geben, die mit den Absichten des Threaderstellers wenig zu tun haben - ist aber kein Grund, sich in die Ecke zu ziehen :g .

Ich kann persönlich auch nichts zu dem Thema beisteuern, aber gerade wegen diesem Thema spühre ich tief in mir ein wachsendes Interesse dem Thema "Twitching" gegenüber :q . Also lese ich hier stillschweigend mit und versuche durch eure ausführungen mir ein Bild davon zu machen, was auf dem Markt in diese Richtung alles möglich ist.

Also schön weiter posten! #h


----------



## mad (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

servus börnie,

die erste lieferung ist da.:k 
werde im januar meinen tackletester damit ausstatten mal schauen was er sagt.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie,
> 
> die erste lieferung ist da.:k
> werde im januar meinen tackletester damit ausstatten mal schauen was er sagt.:q



So, jetzt bin ich geil!!! :k


----------



## Jüso (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi zusammen,

ich bin eigendlich nur wegen diesem interessanten und schönen Thread zum Angler Board gekommen.

Ich fischte bisher mit einer Illex Ashura 240M und war eigendlich auch insgesammt sehr zufrieden damit-bis mir leider vor 5 Wochen die Spitze abbrach. 
Nun muß ich mir leider wegen nicht lösbaren Ersatzteilschwierigkeiten eine neue Rute zulegen. Die gleiche Rute ist nicht mehr zu bekommen, und die F ist bis auf weiteres nicht lieferbar. Also dann..muß halt etwas anderes her.

Nachdem ich mir nun schon 2 Wochen das Megabass Programm angeschaut habe entschied ich mich eigendlich schon blind für die F5-69X Briganage und hatte sogar in Deutschland schon einen Händler aufgetan der sie mir bestellen könnte. 
Leider erfuhr ich auch daß es bei MB zu Ersatzteilproblemen kommen könnte und habe deshalb meine die Entscheidung etwas vertagt. Ich möchte ja nicht von Regen in die Traufe kommen.

Nun wurde mir von meinem Angelhändler des Vertrauens, er nimmt mir auch die Illex zurück, eine brandneue Abu Rute angeboten die scheinbar im Frühjahr in Deutschland lieferbar sein sollte. 
Die in Japan für ABU - Purfishing produzierte Rutenserie - Fantasista Yabai -wird scheinbar schon seit diesem Jahr in Japan angeboten, soll aber 2007 leicht modifiziert nach Deutschland kommen.

PureFishing hat scheinbar bei Händler-Events diese neue Serie  schon Kunden in Deutschland vorgestellt.
Hat jemand von euch dieses Teil schon mal bei einem dieser Händler Events in der Hand gehabt und kann etwas darüber sagen? Mich würde in erster Line mal die Verarbeitung, Handling und Ausgewogenheit interessieren.

http://www.purefishing.jp/product/abugarcia/cast/yabai/fcy-69mh.html

Grüße Jüso


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nabend zusammen,
Ich als Anfänger im gebiet Jerk-Ruten und Multirollen, wollte euch mal fragen, ob man Jerkbaitruten und kleine Multis (Quantum Hypercast, Shimano Corvalus) auch zum mittleren-schweren Wobblern, schweren Spinnen und (bitte nicht steinigen) Grundfischen benutzen kann. Das Grundfischen ist nur so ein Gedanke aber, da diese Ruten über ein entsprechendes Wg verfügen könnten die ja eigentlich verwendbar sein. |rotwerden
LG und Petri
Chris


----------



## darth carper (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja ja, die ABU-Ruten. Die sind mir im neuen Schirmer-Katalog auch schon aufgefallen.
Da ich aber eher ein Freund der Stationärrolle für leichte Köder bin, da ich der Meinung bin, daß sie sich universeller einsetzen läßt und sich ein größeres Spektrum mit ein und derselben Rolle öffnet und ich nicht beim Spinnfischen mit mehreren Rutenkombos am Wasser auftauchen möchte, ist mir besonders die ABU Rocksweeper in 2,10m und einem WG von 5-25g ins Auge gefallen.
Gibt es zu der schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

Des Weiteren suche ich noch eine Multirolle zum Fischen mit kleineren Jerks. Mein Händler hat eine Quantum Pti im Laden.
Kann zu dieser Rolle jemand was sagen?
Was ist von den Shimanos mit dem Digi-Getriebe zu halten? Sind die ihr Geld wert?


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Der Regentaucher hat bestimmt ein paar qualifizierte Infos und Empfehlungen an der Hand.
Hoffentlich überliest er die Fragen nicht.:g

@Kay,
schön wieder von dir zu lesen.
 Hast eine PN ;-).


----------



## Jüso (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also mit der Calais DC habe ich schon mal geworfen. Ist schon faszinierend wie gut das funktioniert. Bei starkem Gegenwind hat man auf jeden Fall Vorteile und das abbremsen kann man sich auch ( fast ) sparen.

Aber wie soll ich es sagen, irgendwie fehlt mir da was. Vielleicht beim Werfen die Herausforderung|kopfkrat . 
Gäbe es eine DC Fliegenrute würde ich sie mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen, ist aber natürlich wie alles Geschmacksache.

Aber sonst eine tolle Multi, ...aber der Preis. 

Gruß Jüso


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sind Baitcast-Multis eigentlich Salzwasserdicht? Hatte da an ne Shimano Corvalus gedacht. was meint ihr?


----------



## camilos (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Bubs,

schade, dass manch einer immer wieder versucht, diesen Thread durch andere Nebenfragen, die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema und der Absicht des Topics zu tun haben, kaputt zu zerreden... Man kann doch so schön einen neuen Thread aufmachen, mit genau alle die Fragen die sich im Rahmen der Multirollenverwendung ergeben können, man muss aber nicht bei diesem vom Thema abkommen, findet Ihr nicht?

Aber... bei aller Liebe zum guten teuren Tackle und bei allem Tacklefetischismus, dem ich bis zur Unendlichkeit verfallen bin, sollte man diesen Thread nicht zur einer elitären Angelegenheit verkommen lassen. Es soll ja um Combos zum Twitchen gehen und ich finde man kann gerne darüber diskutieren, ob man und welche Köder man mit einem €100-Combo fischen kann... Zu meiner Anfangszeit waren einige der Semiprofis, durch die ich einiges gelernt habe, so nett, sich die Zeit zu nehmen und mir die Unterschiede zwischen einem € 100, einem € 200 und einem € 300 Combo zu zeigen und mir erklärt, was man, mit welchem machen kann, etc... das hat mich viel mehr weiter gebracht als wenn sie gesagt hätten: "Komme mir bitte nicht mit Deiner Bass Tour Edition, kauf Dir erstmals ein gescheites Ding und dann reden wir weiter"...

So wollen wir doch nicht werden, oder?

Desweiteres, fände ich es toll, wenn dieser Thread sich wieder richtig gut entwickelt, so könnten wir doch die Krankheit "Köder-Alkoholismus" richtig schön und epidemieartig weiterverbreiten, oder? :m 

Grüße


----------



## the doctor (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

hab da mal was gefunden und möchte es gerne mit in die Runde werfen.

http://www.greysfishing.com/74-G-100_Spin.html

Kennt jemand die Rutenserie?
machen einen anständigen Eindruck, qualitativ müssen sie ja schliesslich im oberen Bereich mitspielen können, da man von Greys nichts anderes kennt.

offtopic:
Ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Von Euch kann nicht zufällig jemand japanisch?! |rolleyes


----------



## camilos (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Haro Buln77san,

belichte bitte, wie das Video ist (nicht in Bezug auf gefangene Fisch sondeln eher auf Techniken, Tipps und Tlicks, etcetela)...

Glüße

CamiroS


----------



## Kay (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@camilos: :m 

@burn77: Versuch das doch mal. :q Hier mit dem Suchwort "Angel" als Beispiel. Gleich 10 Treffer. Viel Spass |uhoh: 

http://www.mangaportal.de/cgi-bin/m...how&Menue=Search&Language=DE&Searchword=Angel

Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Haro Buln77san,
> 
> belichte bitte, wie das Video ist (nicht in Bezug auf gefangene Fisch sondeln eher auf Techniken, Tipps und Tlicks, etcetela)...
> 
> ...



Hi!

Hab gestern nur mal ne halbe Stunde reingekuckt - DVD hat ja 110 min. - da wurde überwiegend mit Crankbaits, Worms und Gummi-Imitationen gefischt... mit Statio und überwiegend Baitcaster ... schreib das später noch genauer.

Für 1100 Yen (ca. 7 EUR) kann man da aber nix falsch machen. Ist recht lustig - vor allem wie die wg. jedem Bass total ausflippen!


----------



## camilos (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Jungs,

falls Ihr einen Blick auf meine Combos werfen wollt, schaut mal in der Show and Tell Rubrik des uns allen bekannten Forums (T3), irgendwie habe ich Hemmungen sie hier reinzuposten... #d 

Grüße


----------



## Raabiat (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> falls Ihr einen Blick auf meine Combos werfen wollt, schaut mal in der Show and Tell Rubrik des uns allen bekannten Forums (hier stand mal ein Link), irgendwie habe ich Hemmungen sie hier reinzuposten... #d
> 
> Grüße



Mahlzeit Camilo
nimm schnell den Link wieder raus....hier wird immer gern "zerredet"  deutsche Volkskrankheit...weisste doch...

Übrigens: Die Slicer gefällt mir...die St. Croix kommen ganz schön kräftig aus dem Handteil, oder?

Ich steh auf Ruten mit extrem dünnem Blank....kennste sowas? 

Die Conquest-family is auch nich von schlechten Eltern...wohnste neben der Bundesdruckerei oder wie?:q:q

Nette Teile....nachdem ich Rainers Keller ausgeraubt habe werd ich mir deinen mal vornehmen.....und dann fahr ich mal zum BeeJay:q:q:q


----------



## camilos (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> nimm schnell den Link wieder raus....hier wird immer gern "zerredet"


 
wer es möchte, soll es er machen. Habe kein Problem damit.



> Übrigens: Die Slicer gefällt mir...


 
Ich bin paff, wie geil die ist: Squirrels, Pointers aber auch Hornets lassen sich perfekt werfen und führen... schön straff aber gleichzeitig sensibel ... klingt beinah pornographisch, ist aber auch fast so...



> die St. Croix kommen ganz schön kräftig aus dem Handteil, oder?


 
Wenn man irgendetwas an der Premiers aussetzen möchte, wäre das das einzige, ich persönlich finde ich es aber nicht so schlimm. Dünne sind eleganter, aber ich finde sie ganz OK. Es gibt bessere aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei denen einmalig.



> Ich steh auf Ruten mit extrem dünnem Blank


 
Meine Frau dagegen nicht    



> ...kennste sowas?


 
viele der verschiedenen Major Crafts, Olimpics, Megabass und Immergrün haben dünne Blanks... ich gebe zu, sie sind definitiv eleganter



> Die Conquest-family is auch nich von schlechten Eltern


 
Ja, Papa und Mama Shimano haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet



> ...wohnste neben der Bundesdruckerei oder wie?


 
Viel besser: ich habe ein sehr gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, ich kann die Fotos von Tackle Tour kopieren und sie an Fotos meiner Ruten einfügen...  

oder, noch besser, ich kenne irgendwelche Freaks, die sich alle paar Monate neue Ruten und Rollen kaufen...und geben ihre alten teilweise wieder ab... so kommt man an fast neue gebrauchte Ruten zu einem unglaublich guten Preis... ein normaler bescheidener kolumbianischer Drogenhändler könnte sich so etwas normal echt nicht leisten. |rolleyes 



> Nette Teile....nachdem ich Rainers Keller ausgeraubt habe werd ich mir deinen mal vornehmen.....und dann fahr ich mal zum BeeJay


 
Gerne, ich tue fast nichts Anderes lieber als andere Verrückte mit dem Tacklevirus anzustecken... dann können wir eine Runde angeln gehen...die Lahn läuft ja nicht weg.

Grüße


----------



## Kay (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> irgendwie habe ich Hemmungen sie hier reinzuposten


 
@camilos:
Brauchst Du nicht! Ich zumindest freu mich von ganzem Herzen mit Dir.
Schönes Tackle :k Damit zu fischen ist glaub ich fast so gut wie Sex.

So...jetzt muss ich mich aber beeilen da ich sonst mit Raabiat an Deiner Kellertür zusammenstoßen werde. |supergri 

Gruss und guten Rutsch
Kay


----------



## schroe (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Camilo,
sehr, sehr schönes Setup. Die Slicer macht einen wirklich "schmalen Fuß".




> irgendwie habe ich Hemmungen sie hier reinzuposten...



Ich find "show and tell" klasse.#6 

Allen Beteiligten einen guten Rutsch ins Neue.#h




> Von Euch kann nicht zufällig jemand japanisch?!



@Börnie,
sollte für einen Ur-Bayern doch kein Problem sein,....die sind doch mit Lautsprachen aufgewachsen. ))


----------



## Raabiat (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Camilo,
> sehr, sehr schönes Setup. Die Slicer macht einen wirklich "schmalen Fuß".



Hi Schroe...
kennste noch mehr Ruten mit so schmalem Fuss, die sich dabei auch noch hervorragend Fischen lassen??

Anwendungsgebiet Barschangeln mit Rigs, und Topwater-Lures und vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen Crank...
vor allem aber in verkrauteten Gewässern mit Frog, LDS & Co die versteckten Räuber "ernten"

Dazu ne Rute mit richtig geilem, dünnem Blank der richtig Spass macht...

hat jemand ne Idee was da zu mir passt...?


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Camillos,
könntest du uns eventuell einen Einblick über den Einsatz Deiner Slicer geben???
Wäre intressant, da ich auch noch ne Spinne suche ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich find "show and tell" klasse.#6



Find ich auch super!
Kommentare wie "viel zu teuer", "wohl zu viel Geld", bla bla bla, werden einfach überlesen! :m




schroe schrieb:


> @Börnie,
> sollte für einen Ur-Bayern doch kein Problem sein,....die sind doch mit Lautsprachen aufgewachsen. ))



Da spricht wohl der Neid?!
Deswegen sind wir Bayern auch so intelligent - weil wir 2sprachig aufgewachsen sind!


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

so habe für 2007 meine Combo für Squirrell bis Arnouds gefunden.
Ist die Top Gun mit der Steez Rolle bespult mit der 12lb Nitlon bait. Die Power Griffon mit der Steez Rolle war zu verkaufen, nach 2 min war sie auch schon wech


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> so habe für 2007 meine Combo für Squirrell bis Arnouds gefunden.
> Ist die Top Gun mit der Steez Rolle bespult mit der 12lb Nitlon bait. Die Power Griffon mit der Steez Rolle war zu verkaufen, nach 2 min war sie auch schon wech



"Top Gun"??
Zeig mal, Rainer!
Welche Testkurve hat die?

2x Steez Baitcaster?

Die Nitlon ist die Mono, die Schroe empfohlen hatte, oder? Bei 12LB hat die sicher nen ganz schön hohen Durchmesser, oder?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

burn du knaller :q 
dein Eingangsbild ist die Combo Top Gun und Steez#6 
was die Nitlon betrifft die ist nicht so dick, angegeben als 28er


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> burn du knaller :q
> dein Eingangsbild ist die Combo Top Gun und Steez#6
> was die Nitlon betrifft die ist nicht so dick, angegeben als 28er


 
Ach, sorge doch gerne für Deine Erheiterung!
Wie fischt sich die Nitlon?
Hattest Du 2 Steez-Baitcaster??


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

die nitlon ist echt gut. Man holt aus, lässt den Köder los, sie bewegt sich durch die Ringe#6 , nach dem aufschlagen des Köders auf dem Wasser, kurbelst du und sie rollt sich auf:q 
ohne Flachs,
ist natürlich ne umstellung gegenüber geflecht. Die Nitlon hat ne geringe Dehnung und ne hohe Tragkraft (Knotenfestigkeit), gegenübern anderen Monos, wenn sie nagelneu ist, ist sie etwas "starr" (blöde ausgedrückt) dies kann natürlich auch an der Kälte gelegen haben, das ist aber nach ein paar Würfen total weg und sie ist dann echt geschmeidig.



> Hattest Du 2 Steez-Baitcaster??


Jep hatte zwei Ruten ergo auch zwei Rollen dazu ;-)


----------



## BeeJay (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die Power Griffon mit der Steez Rolle war zu verkaufen, nach 2 min war sie auch schon wech


Achwas, das waren höchstens 90 Sekunden... 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die Nitlon hat ne geringe Dehnung und ne hohe Tragkraft (Knotenfestigkeit), gegenübern anderen Monos, wenn sie nagelneu ist, ist sie etwas "starr" [...], das ist aber nach ein paar Würfen total weg und sie ist dann echt geschmeidig.


Kann ich bestätigen, die Nitlon ist wirklich klasse. Geschmeidig, dabei aber recht dehnungsarm. Ich fand es beim Testfischen echt gut, der fette Barsch weniger (Schroe sei mein Zeuge). :q
Es gibt wirklich keinen Grund mehr, Geflecht auf der Wobblerrute zu fischen... 

@Rainer & Schroe: 
Ich war heute trotz 8bft-Böen, wechselndem Regen (von oben/unten/rechts/links) und zeitweiligem 1,5mm "Horizontalhagel" am See. 
Jaja, ich weiß, eure Kommentare dürfen ruhig "irre", "Spinner" und "war ja klar" enthalten, ismirwurscht . 




_Neue Rute_ (F463X+Steez), _neuer Köder_ (Squad-M.), _neues Jahr_ (2007) - und schon kloppen sich zwei Hechte kurz vor dem Ufer, wer den nun zuerst anbeißen darf (der linke ~70er hat gewonnen). :vik: 

Die Steez ist genial, 8bft Böen drehend von schräg vorne/hinten/von der Seite und **null** Backlash bei immernoch ~25-30m Wurfweite mit'm TN/Woofer - und noch nicht mal die Möglichkeiten der Kombo voll ausgereizt. 

@all: ich weiß, ich bin euch noch ein paar Antworten schuldig, (auch den BA'ern) aber erst übermorgen - ich muss dringend - äh - fischen und so... :q



Frohes Neues! 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Jep hatte zwei Ruten ergo auch zwei Rollen dazu ;-)


 
Gäb ja auch ne Steez-Statio, alter Schlaufuchs!! :g


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ....
> Jaja, ich weiß, eure Kommentare dürfen ruhig "irre", "Spinner" und "war ja klar" enthalten, ismirwurscht .


 
War ja klar, Du irrer Spinner!
Der Spinner ohne Plan (also ich) war ja auch draussen! Als Belohung hab ich heut Halsweh #6.
Regen, Sturmböhen und kein einziger Biss - geil wars trotzdem, wie immer!



BeeJay schrieb:


> _Neue Rute_ (F463X+Steez), _neuer Köder_ (Squad-M.), _..._


 
Wie findest Du die Squad Minnow? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig!

@Rainer:

Schade dass ich nix von Deinem Angebot mitbekommen hab. Wo war dass denn zu sehen?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer:
> 
> Schade dass ich nix von Deinem Angebot mitbekommen hab. Wo war dass denn zu sehen?


 

bei mir im Büro, als Beejay mich besuchte um mir mein Tackle wiederzubringen. Mir von seinem Test mit Shroe, welcher unter anderem mit der Power Griffon und der Steez stattfand, berichtete :l , da hatte er ganz helle leuchtende Augen :k  
Als er die PG wieder aus dem Auto holte und sie mir in die Hand gab, hatte er nen total traurigen Dackelblick :c Er tat mir ja soooo leid.....#c ich konnte einfach nicht anders und musste ihm das Angebot machen diese Combo in seinen Besitz übergehen zu lassen.:m 
Dies fiel mir aber umso leichter, da ich Tags zuvor die Top Gun mit der Alpha F gepaart getestet hatte und sofort mit dieser Combo Eins #6 war. Die beiden Combos haben das gleiche Köderspektrum nur die Top Gun ne andere Aktion (mehr Spitzenaktion). Die Top Gun wurde jetzt allerdings noch mit der Baitcaster Steez gepaart, nachdem ich diese ebenfalls zum testen mitgegeben hatte (wurde aber nicht genutzt, da ja zwei von mir vorhanden). Hatte die zweite unbespult mitgegeben um evtuell div. Schnüre zu testen. ich komme mit der Top Guncombo einfach besser zurecht. Beejay liebt wiederum die PGcombo|supergri 
Da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig es doch ist, gerade wenn man teures Gerät kauft, sich dann über dieses die Infos zu geben und wenn mögl. sich dann auch noch zum testfischen trifft. |wavey:

p.s. Du willst doch eh keine Baitcaster oder???


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gäb ja auch ne Steez-Statio, alter Schlaufuchs!! :g


 

schon aber ne Statio auf Baitcasterruten??? ich glaube das würde ich dann doch nicht machen


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Statio-Twitch-Combo von MAD kommt sowieso. Danach gibts dann vielleicht noch ne feine Baitcaster-Combo. Hab mich mit der Jackall-DVD (Wahnsinn wie die Jungs mit den Teilen werfen können) ein wenig infiziert!!!

Wo hast Du eigentlich die "Nitlon Bait" geordert? Beim Ginrinpeche finde ich nur 100-Meter-Spulen!


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Statio-Twitch-Combo von MAD kommt sowieso. Danach gibts dann vielleicht noch ne feine Baitcaster-Combo. Hab mich mit der Jackall-DVD (Wahnsinn wie die Jungs mit den Teilen werfen können) ein wenig infiziert!!!
> 
> Wo hast Du eigentlich die "Nitlon Bait" geordert? Beim Ginrinpeche finde ich nur 100-Meter-Spulen!


 

100 meter reichen doch aus oder wie weit willst du werfen???? Welcher Zielfisch (auf das jew. Tackle und den dazugehörigen Köder abgestimmt) sollte Dir denn 100m (jeweilige Lb Klasse) von der Spule ziehen????

Die auf der Jackll DVD sind Profis mein lieber Burn. Die werfen auch mit nem Besenstiel und würdens den Leuten verkaufen #q das heisst für dich üben üben üben und an welche Combo hättest du denn gedacht? 
Über eines solltest du dir aber im klaren sein. Ein 61er Squirrel bis zum Junior Sickly fischt keine noch so teure High Tech Combo. Im Gegenteil.....je "höherwertiger" umso mehr ist das Gerät auf die Köder selbst spezialisiert. 
Die Japaner haben da ne andere Philosophie vom fischen. Die nehmen für jede Köderklasse/Art eine andere Combo. 
Nicht wie bei uns wo man sich ne Blechpeitsche kauft um vom 2er Mepps bis zum 25er Gufis alles zu "fischen". Das funzt natürlich alles, irgendwie....aber halt net gescheit.
womit wir wieder beim Thema an sich wären. Es herrscht hierzulande noch die Vorstellung dass man mit einer oder zwei Combos den kompletten Bereich zu 100% abdecken kann. Das mag bei Gummi, Blinker und Spinner der Fall sein (wobei der Unterschied auch zwischen "Gummi" und "Metall" ruten in meinen Augen doch größer ist als so mancher denkt), aber nicht bei den "Wobblern" die mehr drauf haben als nur eingekurbelt zu werden. Die also sehr variantenreich geführt werden sollen, damit man das ganze Köderspiel ausreizt.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Rainer!

All dessen bin ich mir bewusst - zumindest das, was das Köderspektrum einer ausgewogenen Baitcaster-Combo betrifft. Keine Sorge!
Besenstiele fischen die auf der DVD auf keinen Fall! Für "Deutsche Augen" eher Kuhschwänze/Schwabbelstöcke. Und das Boot ist immer übersäht mit verschiedensten Baitcast- und Statiocombos!

Dass ich prinzipiell nur 100 Meter Leine brauche ist mir schon klar. Deswegen wird die teure Geflochtene meist ja auch unterfüttert. Da Mono aber doch um einiges billiger ist, kann man sich die Unterfütterungs-Action doch eigentlich sparen und gleich ne 200er oder 300er Spule kaufen....das war mein Ansinnen!!

Bezüglich einer eventuellen weiteren Baitcast-Combo werde ich Dich dieses Jahr sowieso nochmal heimsuchen müssen!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

guckst du:
http://www.ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=58&name=YGK YOZ-AMI
300m Spulen
ein Tip....wenn du die gängigen Japanhändler mal anmailst....die geben dir gerne Auskunft und besorgen dir mit Sicherheit größer Spulen


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bezüglich einer eventuellen weiteren Baitcast-Combo werde ich Dich dieses Jahr sowieso nochmal heimsuchen müssen!!!


 
ist das ein Versprechen oder soll ich es als Drohung auffassen????|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> guckst du:
> http://www.ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=58&name=YGK YOZ-AMI
> 300m Spulen
> ein Tip....wenn du die gängigen Japanhändler mal anmailst....die geben dir gerne Auskunft und besorgen dir mit Sicherheit größer Spulen


 
Hm, "emfohlen für casting reels". Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob das was für die Stationäre wär.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ist das ein Versprechen oder soll ich es als Drohung auffassen????|supergri


 
Je nach dem ob´s Dir recht ist....


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hm, "emfohlen für casting reels". Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob das was für die Stationäre wär.


was willste denn eigentlich für ne Schnur, ist doch logo, dass wenn ich ne Baitcasterrolle habe auch die dementsprechende Schnur drauf spule, wieso sollte denn die nicht auf ner statio funzen ????
ansonsten schau dich um gibt genügend (auch bei uns)


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Haro Buln77san,
> 
> belichte bitte, wie das Video ist (nicht in Bezug auf gefangene Fisch sondeln eher auf Techniken, Tipps und Tlicks, etcetela)...
> 
> ...


 


burn77 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab gestern nur mal ne halbe Stunde reingekuckt - DVD hat ja 110 min. - da wurde überwiegend mit Crankbaits, Worms und Gummi-Imitationen gefischt... mit Statio und überwiegend Baitcaster ... schreib das später noch genauer.
> 
> Für 1100 Yen (ca. 7 EUR) kann man da aber nix falsch machen. Ist recht lustig - vor allem wie die wg. jedem Bass total ausflippen!


 
Hi CamiroS!

Hab mir jetzt die DVD zwei mal komplett angeschaut.
Für den Preis ist sie schon ganz o.k.
Beeindruckend finde ich überwiegend das Können der einzelnen "Darsteller" wenns ums Werfen geht.

Was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass die Köder, die mich interessieren würden (Squirrel, Smash Minnow...) - also sämtliche Twitching-Köder - garnicht verwendet werden.

Grossartig lernen kann man leider nichts - tackle-geil wird man trotzdem |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Grossartig lernen kann man leider nichts - tackle-geil wird man trotzdem |rolleyes



Das hört sich an als wäre es genau die richtige DVD für Dich! #6
Ich denke ich sollte den film dann besser nicht sehen, ich ahne ein gewisses suchtpotential... Und seit meiner letzten Japanbestellung habe ich ein wenig Blut geleckt... War so einfach... :q

Denke mal das ist bei den ganzen Promo-DVDs der Hersteller so, oder kennt jemand einen Film eines Geräteherstellers, der wirklich informativ ist?

Die PB-Videos sind ja auch ganz nett, aber primär zeigen die halt Drillszenen... #d

CU SS


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Burn guck mal :k 

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/top.htm
die BRSS-70MH das wäre was für dich oder nicht?????
Wenn ich sie habe kann ich dir Infos geben


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Burn guck mal :k
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/top.htm
> die BRSS-70MH das wäre was für dich oder nicht?????
> Wenn ich sie habe kann ich dir Infos geben


 
Klaro! Nix wie her mit den Infos!
Hast Du Dir die bestellt?

Hat Dich Holger schon wg. der Steez-Baitcaster angerufen?


----------



## camilos (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> könntest du uns eventuell einen Einblick über den Einsatz Deiner Slicer geben???


 
Hi Rainer,

irgendwie hatte ich Deine Frage vergessen. Also ich war bisher nur ein Mal damit unterwegs, deswegen kann ich noch nicht sooo viel darüber sagen, aber in den nächsten Tagen kommt sie vielleicht wieder zum Einsatz. Ich berichte.

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Klaro! Nix wie her mit den Infos!
> Hast Du Dir die bestellt?
> 
> Hat Dich Holger schon wg. der Steez-Baitcaster angerufen?


 

jep habe bestellt ;-)
Holger??? Baitcaster????

@Camillos
alles klar


----------



## Illexfreak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat jemand einen Umrechner für die ganzen amerikanischen einheiten zur Verfügung( oz. usw.)?
Das wäre geschickt weil man so ja gar nicht weiss was man für eine rute kauft/sich überlegt zu kaufen.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Gewicht:

http://www.dnd-software.de/cgi-bin/gewichte.php4

Länge:
http://jumk.de/calc/index.shtml


----------



## Illexfreak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke!!!


----------



## sa-s (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

home sweet home,

was für ein evangelium

wieder ein g´spinnerter mehr im haus!

habe jetzt von vorn bis hinten alles aufgesaugt und sooooooo ein schädel auf. augen im 16.9 format und langsam das gefühl, dass ich mit dem geldausgeben doch lieber gewartet hätte haben sollen.

zumindest bis einige einen plan haben, wobei ich mich jetzt nich gerade zähle.

habe ja kürzlich meine erste jdm bestellung empfangen und dummerweise keine würdigen ruten zu hause. die einzige die ich für würdig halten würde ist leider schon seit 4 wochen beim doktor.

der plan ist, ich kauf einen wahrscheinlich eher 2 stecken.

Daiwa Steez STZ 601MFB	Raptor	M,	F,	92 gr.,	183 cm,	6"	1/8 - 5/8oz,	8_16lb	8 ringe,	81%

Daiwa Steez STZ 631 MHFB	Top Gun	MH,	F,	100 gr.,	191 cm,	6’3”*	3/16 - 1oz,	8_20lb	9 ringe,	81%

Evergreen TMJC-63ML	The Gazelle	M-Light,	?,	110 gr.,	190 cm,	6’3”	1/8_1/2oz,	6_12lb		94%

Evergreen TMJC-65ML	The Cobra	M,	?,	121 gr.,	195 cm,	6’5”	1/4_3/4oz,	8_16lb		97%

wie ich ja schon dank eurer erfahrungen und vorbereitetender investitionsbereitschaft erfahren habe, ist die steez wahrscheinlich eher für die jeweils 2. rute besser geeignet.

diesen bereich decke ich aber zum teil schon mit meiner luxxe und 201 dc ab.(squirrel ausgenommen)

sollte ich die steez wieder sein lassen und ne pixi mit der jeweils ersten paaren?

danke für die eingaben

sepp

ps.: also ein link bei ba wäre wohl nicht so teuer gewesen und ich hätt jetzt nicht ssssssoooooo einen kopf.#h


----------



## BeeJay (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



the doctor schrieb:


> http://www.greysfishing.com/74-G-100_Spin.html ...machen einen anständigen Eindruck...


Optik ist nicht alles, auf den Blank kommt es an. Ich persönlich habe ehrlich gesagt keine sehr hohe Meinung von Raubfischruten von Greys.


the doctor schrieb:


> ...qualitativ müssen sie ja schliesslich im oberen Bereich mitspielen können, da man von Greys nichts anderes kennt.


Nicht unbedingt.
Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass die Baitcaster auf dem Bild recht große Doppelstegringe bis zur Spitze hoch besitzt, lässt tief blicken. 
Sollte der Blank wirklich ein Minimum an "Schnelligkeit und Dynamik" besessen haben, ist dieser durch die Beringung (unnötiger „Ballast“ durch große Ringeinlage, 2 Bindelaschen, 2xWickelgarn, 2x Lackierung) nun beim Teufel. 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> burn77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schade dass ich nix von Deinem Angebot mitbekommen hab. Wo war dass denn zu sehen?
> ...


Ja, das war ein Blitzdeal. 
Die Tatsache, dass Rainer zwei Kombos bestellt hatte, um zu sehen welche ihm besser liegt, geriet für mich zum Vorteil. Ich hätte mir diese Kombo (alternativ zur F4-63X eventuell die F4-68X) nämlich selbst „ins Osternest“ gelegt. 

Auf diese Weise hat Rainer mir etwas Wartezeit und eventuell 2 Fahrten zum Zoll nach Garching erspart. :q


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Als er die PG wieder aus dem Auto holte und sie mir in die Hand gab, hatte er nen total traurigen Dackelblick…


…den habe ich auf der Heimfahrt 400km lang geübt… 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Dies fiel mir aber umso leichter, da ich Tags zuvor die Top Gun mit der Alpha F gepaart getestet hatte und sofort mit dieser Combo Eins war.


Ich hatte gleich das Gefühl, dass Du eher zur Top Gun tendieren würdest. 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig es doch ist, gerade wenn man teures Gerät kauft, sich dann über dieses die Infos zu geben und wenn mögl. sich dann auch noch zum testfischen trifft. |wavey:


Japp, der Testtag war gold wert. Wird Zeit, dass ich mir noch eine Chapperal hole und meine Hard Bait Versatile zum Tomatenanbinden verwende. Beim (Wurf)Vergleich von Illex vs. Loomis vs. Megabass kamen die Takahashi-Stöcke nicht wirklich gut weg. 


sa-s schrieb:


> ...und langsam das gefühl, dass ich mit dem geldausgeben doch lieber gewartet hätte haben sollen.


Das ist wie mit Rechnern, kaum gekauft kommen neue Tests raus… 

Dank exzessivem Foren-Querlesen meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass Du auch eine Steez dein Eigen nennen darfst. Bevor wir aber deine Rutenauflistung abarbeiten, wäre es sinnvoller, wenn du mal ganz von vorne beginnst:

Welches Gewässer.
Welche Tiefe.
Welche Köder.
Welche Fischarten.



sa-s schrieb:


> wie ich ja schon dank eurer erfahrungen und vorbereitetender investitionsbereitschaft erfahren habe, ist die steez wahrscheinlich eher für die jeweils 2. rute besser geeignet.


Die Frage ist wirklich, was du eigentlich möchtest/brauchst. Wie das Beispiel „Rainer/Beejay“ gezeigt hat gehen die Meinungen je nach angerischen Vorlieben durchaus auseinander.
In dem Punkt muss ich Rainer auch leicht korrigieren. Der „komfortable“ WG-Bereich von Top Gun und Power Griffon deckt sich natürlich nicht ganz, da die Daiwa bis 1oz reicht. 
Die PG reicht in Sachen Wurfgewicht weiter herunter und wirft sich im angegebenen Ködergewichtsspektrum ~7-21g einfach traumhaft. Mehr Gewicht würde ich nicht dranhängen. 
Der wesentliche Vorteil liegt z.B. bei der Power Griffon im Taper. Genau wie Schroe’s Chapperal arbeitet sie schon ab etwa der Hälfte des Blanks und "spannt" sich alleine durch das Ködergewicht merklich:





Der Blank nimmt die Energie bei der Wurfbeschleunigung sehr gerne an und gibt sie in der Endphase des Wurfes wieder schön gleichmäßig und sauber ab. Das liefert ordentliche Wurfweiten ohne Kraftaufwand, "Gepeitsche" und Backlashgefahr. Es hat darüber hinaus noch den Vorteil, dass man die Einstellung der Baitcasterrolle beim Wechsel des Köders (und damit des Ködergewichtes) nicht großartig ändern muss. Wenn überhaupt notwendig, ist es meist nur +/- eine Raste bei der Magnetbremseinstellung. Dieses Verhalten hat natürlich auch einen Nachteil, es schränkt - wie Rainer ja schon sagte - im Gegenzug das optimale Ködergewichtsspektrum entsprechend ein.




Den Bereich von (3)5-30g bei der Wobblerangelei mit maximaler Wurfperformance optimal abzudecken dürfte IMHO nur mit (mindestens) zwei Baitcasterruten möglich sein. Bei mir werden es drei werden, da ich auch mit allerlei Gummikram und Spinnerbaits fische. 
@sa-s:


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Beejay liebt wiederum die PGcombo|supergri


Im Vergleich zur Power Griffon ist die Top Gun extrem spitzenbetont, Rainer z.B: tendiert eher zu solchen Blanks, ich persönlich komme auch sehr gut mit einer Semiparabolik zurecht.

Was das Handling beider Ruten mit der Steez anbelangt – ey Dude, sweet. 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 100 meter reichen doch aus oder wie weit willst du werfen???? Welcher Zielfisch (auf das jew. Tackle und den dazugehörigen Köder abgestimmt) sollte Dir denn 100m (jeweilige Lb Klasse) von der Spule ziehen????


Er hat Recht Börnie, lieber mit Füllschnur arbeiten, Vollspulen ist Geldvernichtung.


burn77 schrieb:


> Wie findest Du die Squad Minnow? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig!


Er wirft sich im Vergleich zu einem Squirrel selbst an einer Baitcaster nicht ganz so gut. Als typischer „Twitchbait“ (wie die Dinger neuerdings in Deutschland genannt werden) funzt er recht gut. Ich hatte nur einen einzigen zum Testen bestellt, 20 Würfe und zwei Fischkontakte waren schon mal gut. Trotzdem werde ich mir nicht sehr viele davon kaufen.


sa-s schrieb:


> also ein link bei ba wäre wohl nicht so teuer gewesen und ich hätt jetzt nicht ssssssoooooo einen kopf.#h


Link bei Barschalarm? teuer? Äh-wat? :q

BeeJay

P.S.: Zieht mich bitte nicht wegen Satzbau-, Grammatik- und Tippfehlern auf, dieser Post entstand um 3 Uhr morgens ohne die katalytische Wirkung von Kaffee... :q


----------



## sa-s (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi beejay,

danke dass du dich meiner annimmst:l 

ich fische an der donau. die letzten freifliessenden kilometer bei hofkirchen.

bei vilshofen bemerkt man schon die auswirkungen von der schleuse kachlet.

das wasser ist verhältnismassig seicht und schnell.

an der rechten seite gibts einige buhnen. bei pegel 2.00 bis 2.30 wies die letzten drei monate war ist in den buhnen nur ein halber meter wasser.

von den buhnenspitzen kommt man zwar schön ins fahrwasser aber da reissts so sehr, dass eigentlich nur einleiern geht.

fahre jetzt los und hol mir die jahreskarte vom vereinsweiher. werde mich da mal verstärkt engagieren.

dort ist das wasser einheitlich um die 5 m tief. bis jetzt habe ich dort allerdings nur auf forellen, schleie und karpfen geangelt. es gibt aber auch ordentlichen bestand an zandern und hechten. die logik unserer vereinsführung ist nicht so ganz einleuchtend.

vom aragon bis zum arnaud verwende ich zukünftig meine luxxe/201 dc das funktioniert zwar nicht tausendprozentig, aber ich kann damit leben.

für den gewichtsbereich darunter wollte ich mich neu aufstellen, habe aber mit der steez, wies scheint auch nicht den besten lösungsansatz gewählt, was dann darauf hinauslaufen wird, dass zur steez ne mittlere rute kommt und noch ne leichte kombo im laufe des jahres folgen wird.

wahrscheinlich ist das jahr aber schon in 2-3 monaten um.|supergri 


also schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## schroe (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Japp, der Testtag war gold wert.



....und hat richtig Spass gemacht.|wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Ich finde, dass dieser Thread hier geschlossen werden sollte!!!!!!*


.
.
.
.
.
.
und zwar weil das alles, was hier so geposted wird, ganz und garnicht gut für mich und meine Gruppe der "anonymen Kaufsüchtigen" ist:q

Ausserdem steht hier viel zu viel interessante Information die Lust auf mehr macht. Ach was red ich ... Lust auf mehr??? .... Lust auf HABEN....Lust auf SELBER HABEN ...... BESITZEN ..... IN DEN HÄNDEN HALTEN ..... "BEFINGERN" ..... sich dran freuen ..... |kopfkrat

Ihr seid so Sadisten, ihr Kerle ....#d:q:q:q

(könnt ihr mir bitte mehr Bilder einstellen? Rainer, Stefan, Thorsten..... Bilder...bitteeee....mehr Bilder)


----------



## sa-s (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

so ist das,

haben will!

hoffentlich bald

sepp


----------



## camilos (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> anonymen Kaufsüchtigen


 
Wieso Kaufsüchtig? Ich konnte jederzeit aufhören...das ist alles legal und ich weiß genau, wie viel ich vertrage... das ist meine freie Entscheidung... ich könnte jederzeit aufhören... ich brauche das alles, aber nicht als Sucht sondern als Notwendigkeit... ich mache das, weil es mir Spass macht...ich könnte jederzeit aufhören...


----------



## Raabiat (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Wieso Kaufsüchtig? Ich konnte jederzeit aufhören...das ist alles legal und ich weiß genau, wie viel ich vertrage... das ist meine freie Entscheidung... ich könnte jederzeit aufhören... ich brauche das alles, aber nicht als Sucht sondern als Notwendigkeit... ich mache das, weil es mir Spass macht...ich könnte jederzeit aufhören...



ich werte das mal als deine Beitrittserklärung zu meiner Gruppe...

im nächsten Jahr plane ich mit meiner Gruppe die Schocktherapie....wir machen ne Japanrundreise|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## snoekbaars (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ihr seid alle DOOF!!!

:q :q :q


----------



## the doctor (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke Beejay,
Man, jetzt bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach "der" Rute.|supergri|uhoh:
und finde nichts .....:c
der deutsche Markt bietet ja leider nicht so viel.
Die angedachte HBV käme zwar in Frage, aber eine 7 Fuß Rute wie die von Greys, wäre vielleicht auch an grösseren Gewässern von Vorteil.


----------



## BeeJay (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



the doctor schrieb:


> ...aber eine 7 Fuß Rute wie die von Greys, wäre vielleicht auch an grösseren Gewässern von Vorteil.


...und 7' weil?


Raabiat schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr mir bitte mehr Bilder einstellen?


Damit du entgültig deine Tastatur vollsabberst? Was genau willste denn sehen? :q

Einen Teil des Testmaterials, das wir für diesen Tag gewählt hatten?




...oder die Megabass-Steez Kombi?














Ich bin nächstes WE wieder on Tour am Wasser, dann gibts vielleicht neue Fotos...


snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle DOOF!!! :q :q :q


...und das kann nur noch schlimmer werden. 
Auf das Treffen 2007 freue ich mich jetzt schon: 6-8 Verrückte irren mit viel zu kurzen Ruten und vielen bunten Köderchen an irgendwelchen Gewässern herum. Das kann ja heiter werden. 


schroe schrieb:


> ....und hat richtig Spass gemacht.|wavey:


Japp, schon alleine das entspannte Fischen nach dem "Testen" war absolut klasse - das nächste Mal dann aber mit eigenen "Gummistrapsen"... :q

Noch einmal Dankeschön für eure Gastfreundschaft, ich komme auf alle Fälle wieder.
War echt klasse - wir suchen die Hechte und Ratz fängt sie dann... 
Das Video von dem Hecht ist lustig. Als ich es Jenny gezeigt habe, hat sie nach meiner Beobachtung mindestens 10 Sekunden lang überlegt, ob sie auch den Fischereischein machen soll.... *g*
Viele Grüße auch von ihr an euch beide. #6

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

das ist meine neue Statiocombo  (ist bestellthabe sie nur noch nicht )

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/big.jpg

Rute: Modell BRSS-70MH

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/daiwa/EXIST/EXIST.htm

Rolle: Modell 2508 R

und ne Baitcastercombo fürs mittlere bis schwere kommt auch noch dazu. Damit sich das testen im Frühjahr auch lohnt 
entweder diese Rute:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/rod/destroyer/F6-67X.jpg

oder die

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/rod/destroyer/F6-67X.jpg

wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mich eigentlich in die Rekkai verguckt

die Rolle??? muss ich noch Kataloge wälzen#6


----------



## sa-s (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Einen Teil des Testmaterials, das wir für diesen Tag gewählt hatten?
> 
> ...oder die Megabass-Steez Kombi?




hi beejay,

schickes arsenal,

ja da macht (fischen)testen spass 

ist die ganz rechte die steezcombo?
sieht ja ganz lecker aus!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## sa-s (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das ist meine neue Statiocombo  (ist bestellthabe sie nur noch nicht )
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/big.jpg
> 
> ...



hallo rainer,

eine sehr schicke combo hast du dir da ausgesucht. bin schon gespannt, mit welchen ködern die burroughs am besten performed.

kurze wartezeit

sepp


----------



## schroe (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Japp, schon alleine das entspannte Fischen nach dem "Testen" war absolut klasse - das nächste Mal dann aber mit eigenen "Gummistrapsen"...



So´ne "Gummistrapse" macht aus einem gleich einen ganz anderen Menschen (effeminare(i)),....nicht wahr?:k 




> War echt klasse - wir suchen die Hechte und Ratz fängt sie dann...



Ja, der Ratz, die ist da ziemlich erbarmungslos.:q

Dafür hat sie die Barsche gesucht und du hast ihr dann gezeigt, wie die Fische die vorher bei ihr gebissen haben, aus nächster Nähe aussehen.#6  
Kleine, eingeschobene Textaufgabe: "Wer blieb Schneider?"|krach: 



> Das Video von dem Hecht ist lustig. Als ich es Jenny gezeigt habe, hat sie nach meiner Beobachtung mindestens 10 Sekunden lang überlegt, ob sie auch den Fischereischein machen soll.... *g*



Puh,.....ganze 10sec. lang? 
Ist das sowas wie ein neuer Rekord?:vik:
Das Video ist eine moderne "not to do" Anleitung,....nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.|rolleyes 
Habs gerade nochmal geschaut und Tränen gelacht.
Viele liebe Grüße auch an Jenny.


@Rainer,
herzlichen Dank nochmal, für deinen Gerätebeitrag zu dem "Event". Nächstes Mal müssen wir die Runde erweitern und uns etwas früher im Jahr Treffen.#6 
Deine neue Tacklezusammenstellung haut mich natürlich wieder vom Hocker.:q 
Die Exist allein ist schon ein Traum,.....die von dir georderte Custom Steez, R-Type dürfte damit fast alles in den Schatten stellen.
Mal sehen, wonach die "SightFisher" verlangen wird (kann ja die 6monatige Schonzeit über sparen). 

@sa-s,
die am rechten Bildrand ist die MB Power Griffon mit Steez Rolle.
Die Steez Rute traf leider einen Tag zu spät beim Rainer ein (selbstlos hätte er sie sonst auch zur Verfügung gestellt. Danke nochmal für das Vertrauen#6 ).

Baitcaster die wir verglichen haben, waren:
Illex: Jig and Worm
Illex: Hardbait Versatile
Shimano: Antares Casting, 6`,1/4-3/4oz
G.Loomis: MBR782c IMX
G.Loomis: MBR783c IMX
Megabass: F4-63X Power Griffon
Megabass: F2-66X Chaparral

Rollen:
Daiwa: Steez (2x)
Daiwa: Alphas 103 Ito
Daiwa: Alphas 103 F
Shimano: Calais 201-5 (2x mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Schnur bespult)
Shimano: Calais 201A
Shimano: Calais Mg (Scorpion Antares Mg)

Köder: Vorwiegend allerhand Hardbaits aus dem Hause, dessen Name nicht ausgesprochen werden darf (Hypeverdächtig, (klingt ähnich wie Schakal)).:m 

Meine Referenzen und Needs sind jetzt eindeutig klar.


----------



## BeeJay (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Kleine, eingeschobene Textaufgabe: "Wer blieb Schneider?"|krach:


Ja, aber nur weil du so selbstlos warst und das überzählige "Testmaterial" vorschriftsmäßig vor dem eigentlichen Fischen in Sicherheit gebracht hast. #6


schroe schrieb:


> Das Video ist eine moderne "not to do" Anleitung,....nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.|rolleyes
> Habs gerade nochmal geschaut und Tränen gelacht.


Och, so schlimm ist das Filmchen garnicht. Veröffentlichen, nö. Hab's nur Jenny gezeigt (das Dingens liegt ansonsten hier fein säuberlich verpackt im Safe). 


schroe schrieb:


> @Rainer,
> herzlichen Dank nochmal, für deinen Gerätebeitrag zu dem "Event". Nächstes Mal müssen wir die Runde erweitern und uns etwas früher im Jahr Treffen.#6


Japp, auch von mir nochmal Danke! #6

...und was das Treffen anbelangt - wir könnten schonmal langsam anfangen zu planen. 


schroe schrieb:


> Deine neue Tacklezusammenstellung haut mich natürlich wieder vom Hocker.:q


Als ich es von Rainer per Telefon hörte, hat mich das auch umgehauen. 


schroe schrieb:


> die am rechten Bildrand ist die MB Power Griffon mit Steez Rolle.


Japp, genau. Schöne Kombo übrigens. 

Danke dass du die Ruten/Rollen aufgelistet hast, ich hatte heute morgen nicht mehr die Energie dazu. |gaehn: |schlafen 


schroe schrieb:


> Meine Referenzen und Needs sind jetzt eindeutig klar.


Das Testfischen war sehr aufschlussreich. Es geht doch nichts über einen direkten Vergleich am Wasser...
Nächstes Mal packe ich einfach Rainer mit ein, nicht nur sein Material... :q

BeeJay

P.S.: @Raabiat: Beim Zurückbringen des Materials haben mich Rainers "Tackle-Lakies" beim Kaffeetrinken in der Küche vorbildlich gestellt. :m 
Einbruch ist zwecklos, obwohl man den "Tackle-Kater", von dem man am Tor schon inspiziert wird mit simplem Ohrenkraulen ruhig stellen kann.


----------



## Raabiat (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> (..)
> P.S.: @Raabiat: Beim Zurückbringen des Materials haben mich Rainers "Tackle-Lakies" beim Kaffeetrinken in der Küche vorbildlich gestellt. :m
> Einbruch ist zwecklos, obwohl man den "Tackle-Kater", von dem man am Tor schon inspiziert wird mit simplem Ohrenkraulen ruhig stellen kann.


okay...dann wohl doch eher carjacking wenn du das nächste Mal den Tacklewald durch die Bundesrepublik kutschierst:q


----------



## BeeJay (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> okay...dann wohl doch eher carjacking wenn du das nächste Mal den Tacklewald durch die Bundesrepublik kutschierst:q


Mach dir keine Gedanken, du kriegst mich eh nicht... 


schroe schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie die Barsche gesucht und du hast ihr dann gezeigt, wie die Fische die vorher bei ihr gebissen haben, aus nächster Nähe aussehen.#6


Ja das Bärschchen war nicht schlecht - sozusagen standesgemäß als erster Fisch auf Mega*bass*rute. :q
Schade, dass der gelbgetupfte Krokogator meinen Köder kurz davor nur mit gespitzten Lippen geknutscht hat, *das* wäre ein Einstand gewesen... 


schroe schrieb:


> Köder: Vorwiegend allerhand Hardbaits aus dem Hause, dessen Name nicht ausgesprochen werden darf (Hypeverdächtig, (klingt ähnich wie Schakal)).:m


Ja warte ab, in einem halben Jahr werden wir alle bezichtigt, Daiwa, Loomis und Megabass zu "hypen". :q 

BeeJay

/Edit:
Was passiert, wenn ein Japaner (der offenbar nur Largemouths gewohnt ist) einen Amazonas-Peacock unterschätzt?! :q


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ja warte ab, in einem halben Jahr werden wir alle bezichtigt, Daiwa, Loomis und Megabass zu "hypen". :q


 
Schon passiert (wahrscheinlich)!
Mit Ruten und Rollen ist das aber schon wieder was anderes als mit Ködern. Angesichts der Preise wird sich "Otto Normalangler" hierüber sowieso keine ernsthaften Gedanken machen!
Und all diejenigen, die sich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen und daran ernsthaft interessiert sind, kommen sowieso irgendwann mal auf Megabass, Ever Green, G.Loomis, St.Croix usw.




BeeJay schrieb:


> /Edit:
> Was passiert, wenn ein Japaner (der offenbar nur Largemouths gewohnt ist) einen Amazonas-Peacock unterschätzt?! :q


 
Mit stationärer Ruter wär das nicht passiert! |rolleyes 
Kann aber auch davon kommen, wenn man nen Japaner mal auf "anständige" Fische angeln lässt und nicht immer nur Schwarzbarsche...
Hab letztens mit Holger von bigtackle.de tel. - die "bekommen" jetzt nen Japaner samt Tackle, der natürlich gleich zu diversen Tackle-Tests "missbraucht" wird. Freu mich schon über die Berichte über den ersten japanischen Meter-Hecht..... der will dann wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr heim :m


----------



## camilos (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Gutes Video, das ist wieder typisch bei dieser Art von Touren (ich hatte die Ehre an einer solchen im Amazonasgebiet teilzunehmen, nicht als Angler sondern als Begleiter/Dolmetscher): die Guides sind die fittesten, die könnten sich dumm und dammlich fangen, müssen die schwerste Arbeit machen, wissen sehr genau, wo die Fische sind... aber die Touris sind die jenigen, die sich feiern lassen, als ob sie die Welt gerettet hätten... aber gut, das ist immer so... dafür bringen sie Kohle ins Land.

Zu dem ins Wasser gefallene Kombo: mit meinen bescheidenen japanischen Kenntnissen meinte ich so etwas gehört zu haben wie (übersetzer an) "Buddah sei dank, dass der Guide ins Wasser gesprungen ist, das war nämlich meine teure Khoga-Rute und meine Corcast" :q :vik: ...ob das stimmt? |kopfkrat 

In diesem Sinne...

DC


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> ...
> Zu dem ins Wasser gefallene Kombo: mit meinen bescheidenen japanischen Kenntnissen meinte ich so etwas gehört zu haben wie (übersetzer an) "*Buddah sei dank, dass der Guide ins Wasser gesprungen ist, das war nämlich meine teure Khoga-Rute und meine Corcast*" :q :vik: ...ob das stimmt? |kopfkrat
> 
> In diesem Sinne...
> ...


 
Waaaaaas? Die haben da mit Rainer´s Combo gefischt???


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das ist meine neue Statiocombo  (ist bestellthabe sie nur noch nicht )
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/big.jpg
> 
> ...


 
@Rainer:

Übrigens...von Daiko hatte ich bislang eigentlich noch garnix gehört.
Sind das eventuell auch Blank-Hersteller, sodass man die Blanks unter anderem Namen auch findet?? #c


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Man munkelte dass Daiko für Evdergreen produziert/e ich weiss es aber nicht genau


----------



## Illexfreak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Würde mich mal interessieren was wird hier eigentlich mehr gefischt: Statio oder Baitcaster (oder beides???:q )



@rainer
du weiist ja wie das mit den gerüchten ist, irgendwas ist immer dran (wenn man jetzt mal von der Zeitung mit vier Buchstaben absieht).

Fischt jemand von euch auch eine Lesath zum Twitchen?

Gruss


----------



## Illexfreak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kennt jemand die hier?

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCDAIWA-DSZC.html


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die hier?
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCDAIWA-DSZC.html


 

kann man so sagen|supergri , die 6,3" in Combo mit Steez Rolle und 12er LBS Nitlon, wurde aber schon in dieem Fred gesagt.
was statio betrifft:
haben auch ihre Vorteile, deshalb fische ich nicht nur Baitcaster #d sondern auch statios :q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@shroe,
es wurde die Rekkai ;-)


----------



## sa-s (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> der plan ist, ich kauf einen wahrscheinlich eher 2 stecken.
> 
> Daiwa Steez STZ 601MFB	Raptor	M,	F,	92 gr.,	183 cm,	6"	1/8 - 5/8oz,	8_16lb	8 ringe,	81%
> 
> ...



hallo,

kann mir jemand bei der entscheidung helfen?

sepp


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

welche köder benutzt du denn ? slider ?


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sepp ich kann dir einfach nicht folgen,
was möchtest du denn eigentlich??? Welche Rute für welche Köder suchst du denn???


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> welche köder benutzt du denn ? slider ?


wie kommst du suf den slider????|kopfkrat


----------



## sa-s (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi beejay,
> 
> danke dass du dich meiner annimmst:l
> 
> ...



hallo rainer,

hoffentlich hilfts weiter.

wollte halt eine leichtere kombination zum wobbeln, als die oben geschriebene, so dass ich auch leichtere wobbler besser benutzen kann.

danke für deine hilfe

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wie weit runter willst du denn???


----------



## sa-s (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie weit runter willst du denn???



naja,

was macht denn sinn?

also erbsen rausfeuern will ich nicht. den kleinen squirrel und cherry sollts noch packen.

danke

sepp

p.s. natürlich sind auch alternativen gern gesehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nun für die Köder kleiner/leichter bzw schlechtere Wurfeigenschaften als 79er Squirrell habe ich eigentl. die Statiocombo
daiko Bourroughs gepaart mit der Exist 2508 R. Ab den 79er Squirrell bis Arnouds nehm ich die Top Gun mit der Steez.
Darüber ist die Rekkai mit der Antares CD7 zuständig.
Wenn ich mir noch ne Baitcaster für was leichteres holen sollte, dann würde ich die Pixie mit einer f2 er MB paaren. Noch leichter werde ich baitcastermässig nicht runtergehen.


----------



## camilos (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Seppele,

es tut mir Leid, dass Dein Thread im TTT-Forum so verhunzt wurde (ich war auch teilweise schuld dran)...

Du hast jetzt eine Steez, gelle? Die ist doch geil für mittlere Wobbler (ab 7 gr. habe ich sie ausprobiert und war begeistert von den Wurfeigenschaften der Rolle).

Wenn Du Richtung 6 gr oder darunter willst, geht fast kein Weg an einer Presso, Pixy oder (stabiler und robuster) eine Conquest 51. (Quelle, wenn Du sie nicht sowieso kennst, über PN)

Die Frage ist, ob es Sinn ergibt.

Wärest Du nicht besser bedient mit einer Shimano Biomaster 2000 S oder evtl. eine Twin Power (Mg) 2000 S. in Kopulation mit einer schönen Major Craft Slicer oder evtl. Day's in "L" Ausführung?

Ich glaube schon. Du kannst Dir eine richtig geile Monofile kaufen und dann solltest Du glücklich sein, ohne € 500 oder mehr für ein neues Baitcastingcombo auszugeben. So bist Du deutlich flexibler und genau so sexy wie mit einer Immergrün an der Hand.  

Grüße


----------



## the doctor (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich denke mal ab nächster Woche kann ich einen Bericht über meine kürzlich erworbene Daiko Scylas abgeben:g
Bin selbst gespannt|supergri#h


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> genau so sexy wie mit einer Immergrün an der Hand.



Obwohl,.......so richtig sexy wärst du erst, wenn du mir die dann "überzählige" Steez abtrittst.:q 

Immergrün ist immerteuer. Ob immergut?;+  Wofürauchimmergut?;+

Da gehen selbst die TT-Meinungen auseinander. 
Mußte mal das Forum durchsuchen.

Was rede ich? 
Alte Devise,...was richtig kostet, das taugt auch richtig.|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Rainer&CamiloS:

Sitz grad hier und reib mir die Augen! Da werden ja Stationär-Rollen empfohlen! |rolleyes

@Schroe:

TT konnte mir bei meinen Fragen auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Entweder die nehmen mich aufgrund meiner nicht vorhandenen Gramatik nicht für ernst oder ich versteh nicht was sie überhaupt meinen...


----------



## Raabiat (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> (..)
> Immergrün ist immerteuer. Ob immergut?;+  Wofürauchimmergut?;+ (..)



hehehe|supergri |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer&CamiloS:
> Sitz grad hier und reib mir die Augen! Da werden ja Stationär-Rollen empfohlen! |rolleyes


Das ist nun mal die technisch höher entwickelte und potentere Rollentechnik, mit nicht linearem Umdenken sozusagen! :g :q  
*und husch und weg*


----------



## Kay (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen
Da ich die Leistungsfähigkeit der hier verwendeten Ruten nicht einschätzen kann hier nur ein vorsichtiger Einwand. Das Hauswasser von Sepp ist kein schöner ruhiger See sondern hat anscheinend satten Strömungsdruck. Ich hoffe Das Ihr das bei einer Empfehlung auf jeden Fall im Auge behaltet.  Ich konnte an diversen dänischen Auen ein Lied davon singen. Ultraleicht war da nicht immer der Bringer. Nix für ungut |supergri 

Gruss Kay


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Sitz grad hier und reib mir die Augen! Da werden ja Stationär-Rollen empfohlen!



Jau Börnie.|supergri

Kurz, knackig und twitcht wie verrückt.


----------



## sa-s (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun für die Köder kleiner/leichter bzw schlechtere Wurfeigenschaften als 79er Squirrell habe ich eigentl. die Statiocombo
> daiko Bourroughs gepaart mit der Exist 2508 R. Ab den 79er Squirrell bis Arnouds nehm ich die Top Gun mit der Steez.
> Darüber ist die Rekkai mit der Antares CD7 zuständig.
> Wenn ich mir noch ne Baitcaster für was leichteres holen sollte, dann würde ich die Pixie mit einer f2 er MB paaren. Noch leichter werde ich baitcastermässig nicht runtergehen.



hallo rainer,

danke für deine einschätzung, da liegen wir nicht weit auseinander. nach meinen bisherigen erfahrungen mit baitcastern (und die ist, wie schon gesagt nicht sehr gross) bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die besagten wobbler auch befriedigend mit einer baitcastcombo fischbar sind.
aber ich habe blut geleckt und werds mal testen.

schöne grüsse

sepp




camilos schrieb:


> Hi Seppele,
> 
> es tut mir Leid, dass Dein Thread im TTT-Forum so verhunzt wurde (ich war auch teilweise schuld dran)...
> 
> ...



hi camillos,

mach dir keinen kopf wegen dem tt-forum, ich versteh spazz!

was mir aufgefallen ist, dass dort auch nicht allzuviele was informatives zum thema evergreen posten können, wollen,...

danke für deinen tip mit der statio-combo. wenns wirklich nicht mit dem baitcasten von den leichten wobblern klappen sollte, werde ich wie bisher meine kleine skelli mit twinpower verwenden. das klappt immer.

die frage die bleibt, schnapp ich mir zunächst die leichtere version der beiden auswahlmöglichkeiten, in der hoffnung das die steez (rolle) das noch packen könnte?

dann hätte ich die luxxe/201dc für die mittleren bis grösseren und
die evergreen bzw steez/steez combo für die leichteren bis mittleren wobbler.

gehts nicht gut, tja dann habe ich wohl im endeffekt 3 combos, die sich vom einsatzbereich vielleicht etwas mehr als notwendig überlappen.



the doctor schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ab nächster Woche kann ich einen Bericht über meine kürzlich erworbene Daiko Scylas abgeben:g
> Bin selbst gespannt|supergri#h



hallo herr doctor,

da bin ich aber auch gespannt und hoffe doch sehr ein paar kleine bildchen zu gesicht zu bekommen.

viel spass damit

sepp



schroe schrieb:


> Obwohl,.......so richtig sexy wärst du erst, wenn du mir die dann "überzählige" Steez abtrittst.:q
> 
> Immergrün ist immerteuer. Ob immergut?;+  Wofürauchimmergut?;+
> 
> ...



hi schroe,

tja, du hast auch immer gute ideen parat:q 

ob teuer immer auch gut ist, weiss ich nicht (zumindest nicht bei meiner gamakatsu)

bis jetzt bin ich aber eigentlich noch nie richtig enttäuscht worden, wenn ich zum "teuersten" (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) gegriffen habe.

tja im tt-forum habe ich nicht allzuviel verwertbares gefunden, was mich sehr gewundert hat.

ich halts mit deinem schlusswort

zumindest wenns in absehbarer zeit lieferbar ist (habe da schon vorgefühlt und für gazelle und cobra vorbehaltlich grünes licht bekommen)

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s. ich sag nicht, wer die auf lager hat, sonst schnappt sie mir noch einer wech, hehe.

pps.: was nu gazelle oder cobra, lämmchen oder schlange?|supergri


----------



## profifischer (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Ich möchte mir gerne die Major Craft Slicer zulegen.
Da ich aber keine Ahnung mit den Wurfgewichtsangaben in oz habe, wollte ich mal Fragen welche Wurfgewichtsangabe die Rute haben soll, wenn ich köder von den 67er Squirrel bis Arnaud fischen will?
Die Rute möchte ich mit der Alphas kombinieren. Welche Gewichte kann man damit werfen?
mfg Manuel


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die aufsteigende Reihenfolge der Rollen deiner Wahl, von "Leicht" nach "schwer". ist folgende.

Pixy
Steez
DC201

Die gewichtsmäßig werfbaren Übergänge sind fließend, beeinflußt von Schnur, Rute, Bedingungen und Können.

Wenn du den unteren Rand des mit Baitcastern machbaren beackern willst, wähle am besten auch die Rolle am unteren Rand (Pixy, Alternativ die Conquest51). Die Presso ist ein "Exot" fürs Leichteste. Frag am besten den FishDude, der fischt sie seit geraumer Zeit. Camilos fischt die 51er und schlägt sie dir vor. Bessere Infos kann man sich wirklich nicht holen. Man muß die Infos aber auch auf und annehmen. Und nicht wieder zu anderem, nur weil teurer greifen.

Die Rute sollte zu der Rolle passen. Du willst den unteren Rand beackern (Squirrel61: ca. 4,5gr, Cherry: ca. 6gr)? Schau dich nach den sensibelsten Baitcastern deines favorisierten Herstellers um. Eine Rute mit "slow action" lädt sich leichter auf als eine "fast". Leichtes "aufladen ist meiner Meinung nach eine Bedingung für leichte Hardbaits.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Jau Börnie.|supergri
> 
> Kurz, knackig und twicht wie verrückt.



Hey Schroe,

das sieht aber lecker aus!
Welches Modell der MB ist das denn und für was benutzt Du die?


----------



## sa-s (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Da ich die Leistungsfähigkeit der hier verwendeten Ruten nicht einschätzen kann hier nur ein vorsichtiger Einwand. Das Hauswasser von Sepp ist kein schöner ruhiger See sondern hat anscheinend satten Strömungsdruck. Ich hoffe Das Ihr das bei einer Empfehlung auf jeden Fall im Auge behaltet.  Ich konnte an diversen dänischen Auen ein Lied davon singen. Ultraleicht war da nicht immer der Bringer. Nix für ungut |supergri
> 
> Gruss Kay



hi kay,

danke für deinen einwand. habe mir da auch schon den kopf zerbrochen und vorsorglich die jahreskarte für unseren vereinsweiher gekauft. bis jetzt ging ich da nicht so gerne hin, da viele ansitzangler dem spinnvergnügen so manche grenze setzen. muss man halt wie in einem anderen thread empfohlen paar mal kreuzen und dann fersengeld geben. :q




schroe schrieb:


> Die aufsteigende Reihenfolge der Rollen deiner Wahl, von "Leicht" nach "schwer". ist folgende.
> 
> Pixy
> Steez
> ...



hallo schroe,

ich gelobe die infos auf und anzu nehmen und nicht wieder zu anderem, nur weil teurer zu greifen.(ausser wenns unbedingt sein muss) :m 


bei den rollen sind wir uns einig.

leider habe ich noch keine angaben zur aktion der evergreen ruten gefunden. vielleicht wisst ihr ja was dazu?

dann wird wohl die conclusio sein, dass ich zunächst einmal die Daiwa Steez STZ 631 MHFB nehme und die für die grösse zw. squirrel 79 und arnaud verwenden.

später im jahre, könnte dann eine combo fürs leichte baitcasten kommen. muss aber nicht. werde mal die evergreen weiterverfolgen und augen und ohren offen halten.

danke für den input

sepp


----------



## camilos (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> dann wird wohl die conclusio sein, dass ich zunächst einmal die Daiwa Steez STZ 631 MHFB nehme und die für die grösse zw. squirrel 79 und arnaud verwenden


 
Ich biete um die Meinung der jenigen, die den Squirrel 79 kennen... erzeugt er so veil Druck im Wasser, dass man dafür eine stärkere Rute benötigt? Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt etwas Bedenken, dass man einen 12 gr. Köder mit einer Multirute einer Schnurklasse bis 20 lbs und WG bis 1 Oz gut werfen kann.

Leider kenne ich die Steezs gar nicht, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob sie sich dafür eignet... vielleicht kann Rainersan was dazu sagen...(da er die Steez besitzt)



> Sitz grad hier und reib mir die Augen! Da werden ja Stationär-Rollen empfohlen!


 
... Tja Jungs, erst seit dem ich eine relativ geile Statiorute besitze, weiß ich wie geil das Twitchen damit sein kann... deswegen empfehle ich sie sehr gerne... :q


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Welches Modell der MB ist das denn und für was benutzt Du die?



Es ist eine "S. Fisher". Sie wird die veräusserte Ashura Seabass ersetzen. Scheint so, als könne sie das auch im Bereich bis 21gr.

Auskunft kann ich nicht verlässlich geben. Sie geht vermutlich erst im Juni in den "Feldtest". 
Der Rest per PN.

@Camilos,
mit der Baitcaster machts doch trotzdem mehr Spass, oder? 

@Sepp,
Die Rolle haut jedenfalls erstklassig dafür hin. 
Die Rute (Steez TopGun) ist Rainers Fachgebiet.  Nach dem was ich bisher von ihm gehört habe, verwendet er sie genau in dem Bereich.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Ich biete um die Meinung der jenigen, die den Squirrel 79 kennen... erzeugt er so veil Druck im Wasser, dass man dafür eine stärkere Rute benötigt? Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt etwas Bedenken, dass man einen 12 gr. Köder mit einer Multirute einer Schnurklasse bis 20 lbs und WG bis 1 Oz gut werfen kann....


 
Habe den 79er des öfteren an der Illex J&W (1/4 - 1 Oz) gepaart mit einer Shimano Chronarch 101 SF gefischt.
Aufgrund des relativ geringen Gewichtes waren die Wurfweiten nicht allzu berauschend! Die Köderführung ("Köderfeedback" an der Spitze) war jedoch 1a!

Prinzipiell meine *ich*, dass für Deepdiver ne Statio-Combo daher angebrachter wäre, da hier das WG in keinem Verhältnis zum "Führungs-Druck" des Köders steht.

Natürlich wird jetzt gleich der Rainer kommen und meinen, dass ich bloss nicht ordentlich werfen kann....liegt aber ggf. auch daran, dass ich ne Geflochtene fische...die "Nitlon Bait" ist im Anmarsch!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer&CamiloS:
> 
> Sitz grad hier und reib mir die Augen! Da werden ja Stationär-Rollen empfohlen! |rolleyes


Twitchcombi nicht gleich baitcaster oder?????
Im gegenteil finde eine Alternative mit Statio durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Twitchcombi nicht gleich baitcaster oder?????
> Im gegenteil finde eine Alternative mit Statio durchaus sinnvoll.


 
100%ige Zustimmung!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird jetzt gleich der Rainer kommen und meinen, dass ich bloss nicht ordentlich werfen kann....liegt aber ggf. auch daran, dass ich ne Geflochtene fische...die "Nitlon Bait" ist im Anmarsch!


 

liegt eben nicht an dem geflecht|muahah: 

Camillosan...
die Steezcombo fischt diese Klasse nicht nur nein sie ist Prädistiniert dafür.....
Was die Wurfweiten betrifft...ich denke 40m reichen doch aus oder, wenn der Fisch am anderen Ufer steht, laufe ich eben dahin:m 
ohne Flachs, selbst mit der gelben 240er statio komm ich nicht weiter. Gerade weil ein DD viel Druck aufbaut braucht man ein gutes Rückrad, deshalb kam ich z.b. mit der Top Gun besser zurecht (Spitzenaktion dadurch für mich besser zu werfen) als mit der Power griffon, die anders reagiert, mit der kommt Beejay wiederum klasse zurande.
Was wieder zeigt, dass alle Eindrücke subjektiv sind


----------



## Florelli (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Ich biete um die Meinung der jenigen, die den Squirrel 79 kennen... erzeugt er so veil Druck im Wasser, dass man dafür eine stärkere Rute benötigt? Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt etwas Bedenken, dass man einen 12 gr. Köder mit einer Multirute einer Schnurklasse bis 20 lbs und WG bis 1 Oz gut werfen kann.




An meiner Olympic+TD-Z (10-20lbs un 1/4-1oz) lässt sich der 79er wunderbar werfen und beim einholen ist es ein riesen Spass.
Selbst an ''nicht-nippon'' Mono merkt man echt alles was der Lümmel im Wasser macht.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Camillos,
wie du ja sagst der 79er hat 12gr.....
1/4 OZ -1 Oz=

oder bei der Top Gun
3/16-1OZ=

Power griffon
1/4-3/4 OZ=
du siehst liegt also VOLL im Spektrum der Köder...
ich weiß nicht wie ihr die Köder einholt...
beim twitchen bring ich ihn auf tiefe um dann mit ganz zarten Rucken in die lose Schnur dem Köder Leben einzuhauchen, beim puren einkurbeln, hält man die Rutenspitze einfach mehr Richtung Köder (sofern das überhaupt notwendig ist) um eben die Rute zu entlasten, so einfach ist das


----------



## camilos (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> wie du ja sagst der 79er hat 12gr.....
> 1/4 OZ -1 Oz=
> 
> oder bei der Top Gun
> ...


 
Na ja, das ist relativ, deswegen frage ich:

Meine Crucial DS hat ein nominales WG von 1/8 bis 1/2 Oz (etwa 3 bis 14 gr.) aber das reele WG fängt dabei bei 5 - 6 gr an, alles andere ist (zumindest für mich) unrealistisch.

Haben die verschiedenen Multi Illexruten auch nicht total untertriebene WG-Angaben? Meine Befürchtung ist es, dass sie zu steif ist und nicht zu weich.

Da muss man eher die Rute kennen und insgesamt wissen, wie steif oder wie weich sie ist, deswegen kann man sich selten auf die Rutenangaben verlassen. Deswegen wollte ich wissen wie insgesamt die Steez ausfällt. Bei MB scheinen diese Angaben realistisch zu sein. Bei ST Croix dagegen, je nach Serie, ganz un gar nicht.

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bei MB und Daiwa stimmts, zum. bei den die ich kenne.


----------



## BeeJay (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Das Hauswasser von Sepp ist kein schöner ruhiger See sondern hat anscheinend satten Strömungsdruck. Ich hoffe Das Ihr das bei einer Empfehlung auf jeden Fall im Auge behaltet.


Genau das ist das Problem. Ich kenne die Donau nur von der Strecke bei Ulm. Ausgehend von den Verhältnissen dort habe ich wirklich Bauchschmerzen, Sepp einfach mal so eine Rute zu empfehlen. Bei ordentlich starker Strömung kommt man mit der Wobblerfischerei schnell an die Grenzen des Machbaren im Extremfall muss er dann halt zu seiner Luxxe greifen und sich notfalls auf den Randbereich der Donau beschränken.


sa-s schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bei der entscheidung helfen?


Ja, nur machst du ein einem nicht gerade leicht. Die Rute(n) soll(en) an der Donau im Fließwasser taugen, dort auch noch (S)DD Squirrels, die ja ordentlich Gegendruck produzieren fischbar sein. Das ist am See eher unkritisch, problematischer sind Deep Diver im Fließwasser. 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> sepp ich kann dir einfach nicht folgen,
> was möchtest du denn eigentlich??? Welche Rute für welche Köder suchst du denn???
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben hier im Thread das gleiche Problem wie die Jungs bei TT. Einfach mal ein paar Ruten in den virtuellen Diskussionsraum werfen bzw. werfen lassen, das geht meist schief. Außerdem hört sich dein Fragepost bei TT eher an wie „Empfehlt mir mal irgendwelche saugeile Baitcastruten, Preis sch*****egal, Hauptsache "Heaven on Earth"…“.
In dem Fall hätte ich dir auch die Barbie-Variante empfohlen. 

@ Sepp: 
Alle Ruten, die du aufgelistet hast (inklusive der bei TT ernsthaft empfohlenen) zählen zu dem Material, das man fast uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann, die Frage ist nur für wen, was, wann und wo? Jeder Angler ist anders und die Gewässer stellen auch gewisse "Ansprüche", was sich in der Auswahl der Ruten niederschlägt. 
Wir können dir Hinweise geben und die Eigenschaften der bekannten Ruten beschreiben, die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen. 

Betrachten wir die Sache mal mit der Brille, die die Performance beim Angeln durchlässt und den ganzen "sieht-geil-aus-Bling-Bling"-Aspekt rausfiltert...

Du hast mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der leichten Baitcasterei hast. 

Meine Devise zu Beginn war: „…wer fliegen möchte, muss erstmal Laufen lernen…“. Manche Dinge brauchen einfach Zeit, speziell die Meinungsbildung. 

Ich habe mit einem Jahr Jerkbait-Vorbildung das „Spatz-in-der-Hand“ Prinzip angewendet und mir mit der Hard Bait Versatile einfach eine - im Vergleich zum original Japanmaterial - "normale" Rute gekauft, wohl in dem Wissen, dass ich von ihr nicht wirklich die Performance z.B. einer Megabass/Daiwa/Evergreen/... erwarten kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich damit ausgiebig gefischt, viel probiert, entsprechend viele Fische überlistet, Erfahrung gesammelt und vor allem das Material einzuschätzen gelernt. 
Ich probierte auch Dinge aus, die ich einer High-End Rute nicht unbedingt getestet hätte. Es wäre schlimm gewesen wenn ich mir gleich eine Megabass für teures Geld kauft und dann durch einen simplen „Anfängerfehler“ geschrottet hätte.  

Verstehe mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du mit der Steez + Steez Kombo viel falsch machst, allerdings stellt sich für mich wirklich die Frage, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, erst einmal eine Erfahrungsbasis im Bereich der leichten Baitcasterfischerei aufzubauen, bevor du gleich zu Beginn zum maximal möglichen High-End Gerät greifst, Stichwort Evergreen. |kopfkrat 
Du hast schon unsäglich viel Geld für die Luxxe ausgegeben und ich meine aus dem Kontext immer so ein bißchen Enttäuschung über diese Anschaffung herauszulesen. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege. :q

Ich würde heute zwar nicht mehr zu einer Illex raten, aber eine Loomis 782C wäre als "Meinungsbildner" in dem von dir genannten Bereich nicht zu verachten. Gut, die kostet bei dem deutschen Importeur (mit Garantie und allem!) zwar auch 300€, deckt dafür den Bereich von Squirrel67 über Cherry bis (wenn man es nicht übertreibt) zu Arnaud 100/110 relativ gut ab. Kleine Spinnerbaits, Gummirigs und Jigs sind damit auch kein Problem. Die Steez Rolle hast du ja schon.

Ich habe Schroe's 782C mit ner Alphas 103F gefischt. Schön straff, mit Rückgrat, gut Spitzenaktion und passt recht gut. Klar, sie hat kein so schönes Aussehen wie eine Megabass oder Daiwa, aber der Blank ist klasse. Wenn du auf fast/extra fast-Ruten stehst, ist die Megabass Griffon / Power Griffon sowieso nichts. 

Speziell eine Evergreen bezahlt man nicht mal eben so aus der Kaffeekasse (ich zumindest nicht). Sie ist schwer zu bekommen und sollte wirklich mal ein "Unfall" passieren - viel Spass bei der Schadensbehebung. :q

Du verlierst dich irgendwie zu sehr in dem ganzen Zahlenwust der Rutenbezeichnungen. Wenn bei einer Megabass oder Daiwa Lure Weight "xx-xx" draufsteht, kannst du sicher sein, dass das der tatsächliche Optimalbereich ist. Darauf kannst du dich recht gut verlassen. #6


sa-s schrieb:


> die frage die bleibt, schnapp ich mir zunächst die leichtere version der beiden auswahlmöglichkeiten, in der hoffnung das die steez (rolle) das noch packen könnte?


Mit der Steez hast du eine richtig gute Rolle in der Hand, die im Bereich 7 bis 21g klasse Wurfleistungen bringt. Höher würde ich aufgrund des Leichtbaus nicht gehen, bei mir bleibt diese Rolle auf der PG genau für deren WG-Bereich von 7-21g Köder.  


schroe schrieb:


> Eine Rute mit "slow action" lädt sich leichter auf als eine "fast". Leichtes "aufladen ist meiner Meinung nach eine Bedingung für leichte Hardbaits.


Schroe hat Recht, volle Zustimmung - vorausgesetzt der Angler kommt mit dem Blakverhalten zurecht. #6 



rainer1962 schrieb:


> …als mit der Power griffon, die anders reagiert, mit der kommt Beejay wiederum klasse zurande.


Was ich speziell an der Power Griffon mag ist, dass sie sich so schön leicht auflädt (siehe Schroe's Kommentar). Das ist ein sehr großer Vorteil, wenn man beim Wurf nicht nach hinten ausholen kann und trotzdem auf Weite kommen möchte/muss.


AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal die technisch höher entwickelte und potentere Rollentechnik, mit nicht linearem Umdenken sozusagen! :g :q
> *und husch und weg*


…und Statios sind bedienungstechisch schimpansensicher… ^duck^

BeeJay


----------



## sa-s (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi beejay,

danke für deine gerngesehenen und hochgeschätzten ratschläge.

hier hätte ich noch einige ergänzungen




BeeJay schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Verhältnissen dort habe ich wirklich Bauchschmerzen, Sepp einfach mal so eine Rute zu empfehlen.



musst du nicht machen, dank eurer hilfe habe ich mir die passende rute zur steez bestellt. (ausserdem habe ich doch schon eine recht kleine vorauswahl getroffen)




BeeJay schrieb:


> Ja, nur machst du es einem nicht gerade leicht. Die Rute(n) soll(en) an der Donau im Fließwasser taugen, dort auch noch (S)DD Squirrels, die ja ordentlich Gegendruck produzieren fischbar sein. Das ist am See eher unkritisch, problematischer sind Deep Diver im Fließwasser.



wo ich das mit den sdd squirrels geschrieben habe weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr. das wäre aber ein g´scheider schmarrn gewesen, da die donau die meiste zeit im jahr an dem bereich, den ich beangle nur max 2,5 - 3 m tief ist (und das natürlich in der fahrrinne mit maximaler strömung)
da haut ja der dd schon nicht mehr hin.



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wir haben hier im Thread das gleiche Problem wie die Jungs bei TT. Einfach mal ein paar Ruten in den virtuellen Diskussionsraum werfen bzw. werfen lassen, das geht meist schief. Außerdem hört sich dein Fragepost bei TT eher an wie „Empfehlt mir mal irgendwelche saugeile Baitcastruten, Preis sch*****egal, Hauptsache "Heaven on Earth"…“.
> In dem Fall hätte ich dir auch die Barbie-Variante empfohlen.



hier möchte ich dir zweifach widersprechen.

ich habe bei tt nicht um eine empfehlung gebeten, sondern wollte nur wissen ob jemand eine der beiden ruten kennt und mir seine gerätezusammenstellung mit einsatzbereich mitteilt.

die barbie war eigentlich keine empfehlung an mich sondern ein kleiner offtopic gag.  





BeeJay schrieb:


> @ Sepp:
> 
> Wir können dir Hinweise geben und die Eigenschaften der bekannten Ruten beschreiben, die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen.



danke für eure hinweise. hat geholfen und ich habe bestellt.



BeeJay schrieb:


> Betrachten wir die Sache mal mit der Brille, die die Performance beim Angeln durchlässt und den ganzen "sieht-geil-aus-Bling-Bling"-Aspekt rausfiltert...
> Du hast mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der leichten Baitcasterei hast.
> 
> Meine Devise zu Beginn war: „…wer fliegen möchte, muss erstmal Laufen lernen…“. Manche Dinge brauchen einfach Zeit, speziell die Meinungsbildung.
> ...



bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch,
aber landauf landab ist doch zu lesen, dass nur das ultimative gerät den ultimativen kick bringt. #c 

das fiel natürlich bei mir auf fruchtbarem boden.

ich habe auch keinen goldesel in der garage, aber die devise lieber einmal was g´scheids zu kaufen und gut is. so bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie schlecht beraten gewesen. auch wenn natürlich am anfang die löcher im budget zunächst schmerzen.

aber jedesmal die freude etwas sehr hochwertiges in händen zu halten und zu "liebkosen" ist fantastisch. in bayern gibts den schönen begriff des "handschmeichlers", der dieses gefühl des breiten grinsens vielleicht am besten beschreibt.




BeeJay schrieb:


> Du hast schon unsäglich viel Geld für die Luxxe ausgegeben und ich meine aus dem Kontext immer so ein bißchen Enttäuschung über diese Anschaffung herauszulesen. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege. :q



ja, ne, die luxxe ist schon schwer in ordnung. werde aber erst wissen, wenn ich ein anderes highendgerät in händen halte, ob Sie Ihr geld wert ist. was ich euch natürlich schonungslos offenbaren werde.



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn du auf fast/extra fast-Ruten stehst, ist die Megabass Griffon / Power Griffon sowieso nichts.



mal sehen,

die mb´s hatte ich bis jetzt eh noch nicht auf der liste, werde mich aber auch da mal schlau machen




BeeJay schrieb:


> Was ich speziell an der Power Griffon mag ist, dass sie sich so schön leicht auflädt (siehe Schroe's Kommentar). Das ist ein sehr großer Vorteil, wenn man beim Wurf nicht nach hinten ausholen kann und trotzdem auf Weite kommen möchte/muss.
> BeeJay



dass hört sich doch schon mal gut an. für die zukunft.

danke beejay


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab gestern die "Nitlon Bait" in der 12LB-Version getestet. Immer noch am ungeeigneten Gerät....

Angegebener Durchmesser sind 0,285 mm. Habe mir die Schnur auf ne 2500er TwinPower aufgespult.
Natürlich besitzt auch diese Mono eine Dehnung. Nach meinem Empfinden ist diese jedoch um einiges geringer. Ferner kommt es mir so vor, als würden die Kräft, die beim Twitchen auftreten, nicht dafür reichen, dass sich diese Schnur anfängt zu dehnen - wenn dann nur minimal. Will heissen, dass der Unterschied zur Geflochtenen nicht mehr sehr gross ist.

Als einziges Manko empfinde ich jedoch, dass diese Schnur schon sehr steif ist. Das geht sehr auf Kosten der Wurfweite!


----------



## BeeJay (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab gestern die "Nitlon Bait" in der 12LB-Version getestet. Immer noch am ungeeigneten Gerät....
> 
> Als einziges Manko empfinde ich jedoch, dass diese Schnur schon sehr steif ist.


Es ist eine 0,28er und im Vergleich mit z.B.einer Stroft GTM sogar um einiges geschmeidiger. 

_____________________________________________​


> Damit sich die Infos in den vielen Baitcasterthreads nicht verlieren möchte ich die Frage zur Schnurfüllung hier beantworten:





Pilkman schrieb:


> ... was ist dann das kleinere Übel bzw. was bringt die bessere Performance?
> 
> (1) Mit einer Füllschnur unterfüttern, bis die 1-1,5mm unter dem Spulenrand erreicht sind - größerer Radius, mehr ablaufende Schnur pro Spulenumdrehung?
> (2) Mit der geringen Schnurmenge arbeiten, da das Gewicht geringer ist, was beschleunigt werden muss?


Bevor ich meinen Erklärungsansatz vorstelle, fasse ich das Ergebnis schon einmal zusammen:

(a) Wenn die Spule möglichst voll gefüllt ist, erreicht sie beim Wurf nicht die hohe Enddrehzahl wie bei geringerer Spulenfüllung, wodurch die Wurfbremse nur moderat eingreift und somit den Schnurablauf weniger stört.

(b) Bei gleicher Zugkraft an der Schnur liegt schon kurz nach dem Loslassen des Spülchens ein höheres Drehmoment an der Spulenachse an.

(c) Dank (b) gelangt sie schneller in einem Drehzahlbereich, in dem die Wurfbremse optimal arbeitet, erreicht aber keine so hohe Enddrehzahl - siehe (a).

(d) Die Gesamtanzahl der Umdrehungen, die das Spülchen machen muss ist geringer, ergo muss sich die Schnur bei ungünstiger Stellung der Schnurführung nicht so oft "um die Ecke falten", was in der Gesamtsumme weniger Wurfweitenverlust pro abgerolltem Meter Schnur ergibt.

In der Summe bewirken all diese Effekte eine Erhöhung der erreichbaren Weite und insgesamt einen harmonischeren Wurfablauf, bei dem die Rute die aufgenommene Energie wirkungsvoll an den Köder abgeben kann.

Bei der (extrem) leichten Baitcasterei (<10g) <15g spielt das in Rotation zu bringende Gewicht durchaus eine Rolle, allerdings ist das ein Optimierungsproblem, wo probieren über studieren geht. 

Mit Mathe und Physik kommt man in dem Fall nicht sehr weit, da hier die Wurftechnik des Anglers eine sehr große Rolle spielt. Daher sollte man dieses Thema nicht unnötig „vertheoretisieren“ und gleich eine Baitcaster mit geringerer Schnurfassung wählen. :q

Die Antwort auf deine Fragen hat dir Schroe mit diesem Link in  diesem Post aus diesem Thread quasi schon fast gegeben. 





Wir gehen hier davon aus, dass beide Fälle unter gleichen Voraussetzungen durchgeführt werden und sich nur die Spulenfüllung unterscheidet. Bei Wurf tritt durch den Köder und die sich aufladende Rute jeweils die gleiche Kraft F auf.

Durch die beiden verschiedenen Radien R1 und R2 resultieren die verschieden grossen Drehmomente M1 und M2. 
Allgemein gilt M=RxF (Drehmoment in der Spulenachse = Radius R im Kreuzprodukt mit der anliegenden Kraft F). In diesem Fall stehen Radius und Kraft senkrecht, also vereinfacht sich dies zu M=R*F. Je größer der Radius desto größer wird das Drehmoment, dem die Momente der Lagerreibung und die der Wurf- bzw. Achsbremse entgegenwirken. Egal wie herum man nun das Pferd aufzäumt, das Spülchen kommt bei einer höher gefüllten Spule schneller in Rotation und somit in einen für die Wurfbremse besser geeigneten Bereich. 

Die Frage, ab wann die träge Masse der Füllschnur den positiven Effekt des größeren Radius aufhebt ist schwer zu beantworten und hängt im Wesentlichen von der Beschaffenheit der Rolle selbst und der Kraft F ab. 
Meine Erfahrung gehen aber dahin, dass man bei Wurfgewichten unter 15g immer gut beraten ist, eine Rolle zu wählen, die maximal 100m 12lb Schnur (~0,28mm) fasst. Damit ist man meiner Meinung nach auf der sicheren Seite.




Hier ein weiterer Aspekt der einen veranlassen sollte, mit möglichst gut gefüllten Spulen zu fischen. Je mehr Schnur pro Spulenumdrehung eine Rolle freigeben kann, desto geringer ist der Einfluss einer ungünstig stehenden Schnurführung. Bei Baitcasterrollen mit einer Spulenweite von unter 30mm wird auf eine beim Wurf mitlaufende Schnurführung verzichtet, da diese mehr Energie als die Umlenkung der Schnur (bei der nicht mitlaufenden Führung) schlucken würde.
Ein gut gefülltes Spülchen bringt hier auch Vorteile, da wie schon gesagt die Endgeschwindigkeit geringer ist. 
Hier die Optimalstellung der Schnurführung für wirklich maximale Wurfweite:




Diese folgenden Bildchen habe ich bei www.japantackle.com „geborgt“:




Hier sieht man das Bremsprofil einer Zentrifugalbremse ohne den Einfluss der permanenten Achsbremse. Die Zahlen bedeuten: 
1: alle drei Fliehkraftelementpaare deaktiviert
2: ein Paar aktiviert
3: zwei Paare aktiviert
4: alle aktiviert.

Was diese Grafik schön zeigt ist die fehlende Bremswirkung bei langsamen und der nichtlineare Anstieg bei zu hohen Drehzahlen, der im Endeffekt Wurfweite kostet. Die fehlende Bremskraft bei niedrigen Drehzahlen kommt daher dass die aktivierten Elemente erst einmal an die Innenseite des Bremszylinders kommen und dort entsprechend Reibungskräfte aufbauen müssen.

Ist das Spülchen also möglichst gut gefüllt, liegt von Anfang an ein höheres Drehmoment an der Spulenachse an. Dadurch kommt das Spülchen schneller auf Touren und die Wurfbremse schneller aus dem – nennen wir es mal „Zentrifugalbremsen-Turboloch“ heraus. In diesem Drehzahlbereich wird dann sanft gebremst und ein Überdrehen verhindert, der Einfluss der Zentrifugalbremse kostet aber kaum Wurfweite.

Anmerkung:
Zum „Pitchen“ und „Flippen“ werden gerne Rollen mit Zentrifugalsystemen verwendet, eben weil sie bei niedrigen Drehzahlen den Schnurablauf nicht/kaum bremsen.


Hier als Gegenüberstellung noch das schön lineare Verhalten der Magnetbremse.




Im Endeffekt würde ich es dahingehend zusammenfassen, dass eine möglichst gut gefüllte Spule in manchen Situationen einen etwas besser trainierten Daumen verlangt, unterm Strich aber ein deutliches Plus an Wurfweite bringt. Bei Ködergewichten unter 10-15g tut man immer gut daran Rollen zu wählen, die nicht übermäßig viel Schnur fassen, 120m/100m 10lb/12lb reichen locker aus. 

Reicht das als Antwort? :q 

BeeJay


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ... reicht das als Antwort? :q  ...



Äääähm, ehrlich?! #t 

Können wir das oben anpinnen lassen?!?!!! #6

Also ich hab zwar heut nach der Arbeit mit ´min Fru ´nen superleckeren Chianti verkasematuckelt, aber trotz alledem war das superverständlich und klasse erklärt. Respekt und vielen Dank! #6


----------



## Illexfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@beejay

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #r |znaika:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Illexfreak  : Musst du unbedingt den ganzen Text nochmal zitieren nur um da deine 5 Smileys runterzusetzten ?


----------



## BeeJay (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ Illexfreak  : Musst du unbedingt den ganzen Text nochmal zitieren...


Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen, bitte nimm doch der Übersichtlichkeit halber das "Zitat" wieder raus - einmal reicht wirklich. 
Dankeschön #6

BeeJay


----------



## don_king (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus#h,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Castingrute, würde aber lieber selber bauen statt fertig zu kaufen. Leider ist die Auswahl an geeigneten Blanks hierzulande sehr begrenzt.

Wüsste jemand geeignete Blanks und eventuell auch Bezugsquellen? 
Die Köderuntergrenze soll bei ca. 10g liegen, mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion.

@ MAD und Rainer1962:
Ihr seid doch momentan am testen in dieser Richtung|kopfkrat? Give me input!!!
Und nur so aus Interesse: Was ist eigentlich aus der auf Multi umgebauten Ashura geworden? Taugt die was?

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen!


----------



## the doctor (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

soooo, bald gibts Fotos.........
meine bestellte Daiko Scylas ist da:vik:
Ein hammer geiler Stock,sieht super aus, super verarbeitet,super leicht, super dünn und genau das was ich wollte.#6

:l


----------



## schroe (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Beejay,

.....absolut klasse!#6 

Deine Erklärung liefert einmalig anschaulich (sogar fürn Troll wie mich  ) die Wechselwirkung der hauptsächlichen und einfach, nachträglich noch manipulierbaren Kräfte für die Multicasterei.

Das "Sahnehäubchen" ist die im Diagramm aufgeführte Gegenüberstellung der beiden marktführenden Wurfbremssysteme, mit ihren jeweiligen Auswirkungen auf die Wurfperformance.

Klasse! Werde es mir, mit deiner Genehmigung mal offline verfügbar machen.#6


----------



## Illexfreak (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kann da Schroe nur zustimmen, super erklärt:m :m


----------



## the doctor (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So, Fotos habe ich geschossen, zwar nicht die beste Qualität aber immerhin.

Rute: 
Daiko Scylas 662M 
1/4-5/8 oz
8-16lbs

Ausstattung:
Fuji Ringe + Fuji Rollenhalter

Es ist eine 2-teilige schnelle, aber weiche Rute. Länge ca 1,97m
Gewicht müpsste um die 108gr. liegen, meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Bis zum 100er Arnaud(getwicht) wird sie sich bestimmt gut fischen.

Rolle:
Shimano Metanium MG
190gr. 
Bremskraft 4,5kg.
Schnurfassung >200m Penn 15kg |kopfkrat|supergri

Die Rolle wirkt etwas klobig, für ganz kleine Hände nicht ganz geeignet.
keine Klicking Bremse
Dennoch ist die Rolle top, läuft super, wackelt nichts, und die Kurze Kurbel ist ja eh austauschbar

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img256.*ih.us/img256/6833/552252230tt.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img443.*ih.us/img443/1285/513168644hj.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img294.*ih.us/img294/6997/206350260uq.jpg[/URL]


----------



## mad (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Beejay,
> 
> .....absolut klasse!#6
> 
> ...



servus,

ja perfekt aber wenn du es vielleicht mal alles in bayrisch schreiben könntest dann aber nur dann vielleicht machts bei mir klick.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 



und börnie du alter sack,
zumindest schaust so aus.
ich wünsche die alles gute zum geburtstag.#h #h #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ich wünsche die alles gute zum geburtstag.


Ich auch! #6

Und vor allem einen ganz robusten Seelenfrieden im nun fortgeschrittenen Alter, so im Angesicht von neuem interessanten "Tackle" und sowas :g


----------



## Raabiat (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hier....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140078566300

ma gucken wer der schnellste ist...Alphas F 103L für 126€#h


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@mad + angeldet:

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

@the doctor: Schöne Combo und Glückwunsch zur guten Schnurwahl!


----------



## plattform7 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hier....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140078566300
> 
> ma gucken wer der schnellste ist...Alphas F 103L für 126€#h


 
Schade, dass es ein Linkshand-Model ist :c ...


----------



## Raabiat (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es ein Linkshand-Model ist :c ...


wieso??? biste du Linkshänder???

für den typischen mit-der-rechten-hand-die-rute-halter-und-mit-der-linken-hand-kurbler ist die doch haargenau das richtige..

müssen wir ich halt bekehren:q:q:q

kurbelst du echt mit rechts?


----------



## camilos (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Herr The Doctor,

schöne Rute (und schöne Rolle). Bei der Major Craft finde ich die Verbindung zwischen Rollenhalter und Blank genial, was man sehen kann, wenn man bei der Rute den ganzen vorderen Bereich des Korks nach vorne schiebt.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil ich keine Ahnung von Rutenbau habe, aber das kann einer der Gründe sein, warum die Sensibilität der Rute so gut ist.

Es freut mich, dass Mr Gin*peep* gut und prompt geliefert hat. Ich kenne es nicht Anders bei ihm (so ohne den Vorfall zu kennen, finde ich übrigens völlig unfair, dass jemand ihm mehr als 15 schlechte Bewertungen auf einmal verpasst hat).

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> @Herr The Doctor,
> 
> schöne Rute (und schöne Rolle). Bei der Major Craft finde ich die Verbindung zwischen Rollenhalter und Blank genial, was man sehen kann, wenn man bei der Rute den ganzen vorderen Bereich des Korks nach vorne schiebt.
> 
> ...


wie kommst du denn auf ne Major Craft????
Er hat ne Daiko


----------



## karpfenkuno (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen,

kann Camilos Lob für den japanischen Tackledealer Mr. GIN*xxx* nur unterstreichen.
Habe in den letzten Wochen neben der besagten Alpha 103L auch eine Reihe weiterer Rollen gekauft. Stets blitzschnelle Lieferung, einwandfreie Ware. Die Vorteile sind, dass man Waren bekommt, die in D sonst gar nicht erhältlich sind und das derzeit die Preise, dank des starkem Euros richtig billig sind.

Bitte beachten: Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer kommen noch dazu, sodass der Endpreis i.d.R. 25% höher liegt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass man die Pakete dann selber am Zollamt abholen muss. Für mich kein Problem, da ich nur 10 Minuten zum Zollamt habe, für andere, die dann 200km fahren müssen, ein durchaus lästiger Umstand. (Manchmal hat man auch Glück und das Päckchen kommt ohne den Zollumweg Zuhause an).

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kkuno
du musst die Packete nicht abholen...
du rufst dort an faxt dem Zoll die Rechnung durch, die geben Dir dann durch welche Gebühren du überweisen musst, nach Zahlungseingang bekommst du das Päckchen dann normal per Post zugestellt, dauert halt ein paar tage bis das abgewickelt ist.


----------



## Raabiat (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Kkuno
> du musst die Packete nicht abholen...
> du rufst dort an faxt dem Zoll die Rechnung durch, die geben Dir dann durch welche Gebühren du überweisen musst, nach Zahlungseingang bekommst du das Päckchen dann normal per Post zugestellt, dauert halt ein paar tage bis das abgewickelt ist.



@Kuno
der Rainer weiss wovon er redet, der hat bestimmt schon ein Geschäftskundenkonto beim Zoll

oder Rainer?#h


----------



## BeeJay (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf ne Major Craft???? Er hat ne Daiko


:q :q :q

@the doctor: schönes Dingelchen, hatte es einen Grund, warum es gerade eine zweiteilige sein sollte/musste?

@camilos: schau die mal den Cheffe an, der die schlechten Bewertungen _auf französich(!)_ abgegeben hat...
Er scheint sich nicht im Klaren zu sein, dass ein Japaner nicht notwendigerweise mehrere Fremdsprachen beherrscht. Ginrin's Englisch ist zwar ausreichend (um zu verstehen was er meint) aber einen Literaturpreis wird er sicher nicht gewinnen - genausowenig wie ich, wenn ich die Deals auf Japanisch abwickeln müsste. 
Ich finde Ginrin sehr gut, man muss nur darauf achten, dass man ihn mit seinen Mails nicht überfordert. Subjekt - Prädikat - Objekt, dann klappt das hervorragend. :q

Speziell Franzosen und Amis meinen immer, die ganze Welt müsste ihre Muttersprache fließend beherrschen, daher kommen IMHO die meisten "eBay-Probleme" mit den Japanern. 

Richtig ist allerdings, dass Ginrin hart an der Grenze des Machbaren arbeitet, seit er den Shop auf die aktuelle Größe aufgebaut hat.
Trotz manchmal nicht mehr verfügbarer Produkte und mittlerweile etwas längerer Bearbeitungsdauer sind die Preise unschlagbar und ich denke nicht, dass er versucht kleinere Läden ála Mediamarkt ausuzubooten (wie es Ginrin schon in anderen Foren vorgeworfen wurde), dafür ist sein Output immernoch viel zu klein. 

Deutsche Händler werden das Ginrin-Alphas 103F Angebot sicher nicht sehr gerne sehen... 

BeeJay


----------



## plattform7 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> wieso??? biste du Linkshänder???
> 
> für den typischen mit-der-rechten-hand-die-rute-halter-und-mit-der-linken-hand-kurbler ist die doch haargenau das richtige..
> 
> ...


 
Ja ist sone Sache... Bin zwar Rechtshänder, kurbele aber auch mit der rechten Hand und die Rute ist in der Linken... Irgendwie so gelernt und nun kann ich nicht anders :q ...


----------



## camilos (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Er hat ne Daiko


 
Hast natürlich Recht, Rainer. Ich sollte aufhören, Koks zu schnüffeln, dann klappt es auch mit dem denken/lesen (aber dafür weniger mit dem Werfen |supergri )

@ plattform7

Dann kaufe Dir die Daiwa Advantage Supertuned (auch bei Gin*peep* als Rechtshand in Angebot). Für unter € 100 kriegst Du eine geniale Rolle, die läuft und läuft und läuft und wirft und wirft....

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich denke mal wenn er Gins shop beobachtet, wird der auch mal die rechte version der Alphas zu einem Superpreis einstellen.


----------



## BeeJay (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn er Gins shop beobachtet, wird der auch mal die rechte Version der Alphas zu einem Superpreis einstellen.


Japp!

Die Advantage mit einer Kapazität vin 100m 20lb-Schnur (mind. 0,37mm!) und einem Kampfgewicht von 245g ist auch sicher nicht ganz das Richtige für Plattform7's Anwendung... 

BeeJay

/Edit: Hab gerade mal TT bemüht:

Die Jungs dort haben beim Review mitz dem Teil auf Stripers gefischt. :q
Für den Preis ist es natürlich eine sehr gute Rolle, aber  unter Application steht:



> The reel does much better in power fishing applications like burning baits or pitching jigs than in finesse presentations or slow crawling plastics


...und:
Advantage = MagForce Z. 
Lieber auf die Alphas 103F warten, die hat dann auch 'ne MagForce V verbaut... 
Die paare Kröten mehr lohnen sich auf alle Fälle. #6


----------



## plattform7 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Japp!
> 
> Die Advantage mit einer Kapazität vin 100m 20lb-Schnur (mind. 0,37mm!) und einem Kappfgewicht von 245g ist auch sicher nicht ganz das Richtige für Plattform7's Anwendung...
> 
> BeeJay


 
Genau, aber das haste mir ja schon so schön erklärt... :l  Als die Rechthand-Version dort noch verfügbar war, war ich mir in der Anschaffung eines Baitcaster-Combos nicht wirklich sicher... Als meine Entscheidung dann doch zu Gunsten der Multi fiel, waren die verschwunden :c ... Ich warte und beobachte dann mal...

Was mir jedoch auffällt, ist, dass das Rechthand-Modell bissel teurer war (so um die 145 Euro) - ist das normal oder sollten die beiden Versionen eigentlich gleichteuer sein?


----------



## camilos (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> nicht ganz das Richtige für Plattform7's Anwendung


 
Sorry, weiß ich gar nichts, welche Anwendung die Plattform angesprochen hat...

...war nur als Kommentar anzusehen, dass die Advantage eine geilo Rolle ist. Wenn die Linke da wäre hätte ich sie längst zum leichten Jerkbaiten mittleren Twitchen gekauft.

Grüße


----------



## BeeJay (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Sorry, weiß ich gar nichts, welche Anwendung die Plattform angesprochen hat...


Jo, wollte nur schnell einschreiten bevor er den Sofortkauf-Button anklickt. 

Es geht um diese Anfrage. (...auch wenn er dann irgendwie doch bei einer Baitcaster gelandet ist).

Es ist sicher eine gute Rolle, für seine Zwecke aber etwas überdimensioniert (das Thema hatten wir aber schon). 
Das muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, vor allem wenn man für 30€ mehr eine leichtere Rolle mit passender Kapazität und besserem Wurfbremssystem bekommen kann. 
The Doctor hat auch feststellen müssen, dass auf seine Metanium MG mehr als 200m Geflecht draufpassen. 

Ich habe damals mit einer Calais (ähnliches Gewicht, ähnliche Schnurfassung) auf der HBV angefangen. Die Kombi ließ sich zwar einigermaßen fischen, der Umstieg auf eine Alphas zeigte mir aber das wahre Potenzial der HBV. Ein Sqirrel61 flog mit Calais+HBV (mit viel Getrickse zweihändig geworfen) auf 18m. Mit Alphas+HBV schaffe ich einhändig locker die 24m. #6

Ich finde, dass man speziell bei der Baitcasterei mit Ködern unter 15g sehr auf die Kombi Rute/Rolle/Schnur achten sollte. Schnurfassung, Gewicht der Spule usw. müssen unbedingt zu den leichten Ködern passen. 
Ist das nicht der Fall fängt man automatisch an seinen Wurfstil so zu verändern, dass man trotzdem noch auf entsprechende Weite kommt. Das ist durchaus möglich, aber von der Wurftechnik her in der Regel "unsauber". |kopfkrat 

Schleift sich dieser schlechte Wurfstil mit der Zeit ein, kann man ihn sich später nur unter größerem Aufwand wieder abgewöhnen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. 
Der Rollen-Umstieg hat mir persönlich viel gebracht. Grobe Unachtsamkeit ausgenommen habe ich keine Vogelnester mehr, kaum Geknubbel durch lose Schnurklänge, letztendlich unter'm Strich einen geringeren Schnurverschleiß und mehr Netto-Angelzeit, in der der Köder wirklich fangbereit im Wasser ist. :q
Wir können gerne über diesen Punkt weiter diskutieren. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## plattform7 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Es geht um diese Anfrage. (...auch wenn er dann irgendwie doch bei einer Baitcaster gelandet ist).


 
Röööchtig |supergri ... Habe überlegt und mich doch dazu entschieden, eine Baitcaster zu nehmen...

@camilos
Dein Statement habe ich auch nur als ein gutgemeinten Kommentar verstanden #6 - glaube ich dir gern, dass die Rolle ebenfalls gut ist.



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...der Umstieg auf eine Alphas zeigte mir aber das wahre Potenzial der HBV...


Ich habe zwar auch bereits dein Review zu der HBV in einem älteren Thread gelesen, hätte aber in diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage:

Mein Einsatzgebiet und die Köderpallete: See vom Ufer und Boot, von Squirrel 79 bis Arnoud, Aruku Shad, X-Rap usw... Also Wobbler von 8 bis ca.12 cm und von ca. 8 bis 22 Gramm. (BeeJay kennt das schon - nur als kurze Info für die Anderen).

Wie verhält sich die HBV bei diesen Ködern (angenommen, ich werde sie mit einer Alphas paaren). Werde ich mit einem Aragon MR noch einigermassen auf Entfernung kommen? Habe auch schon irgendwelche Stimmen im Board bezüglich gebrochener Spitzen gehört.... Was ist da dran? Ist die fast um 100 Euro grössere Investition gegenüber einer P&M Specialist Casting gerechtfertigt? Gibt es im Preisbereich der HBV ernste Alternativen? 

Viele Fragen |supergri #h ....


----------



## the doctor (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Beejay,....

jo es sollte mal eine 2-Teiler sein.
Camilos meinte, das 2-Teiler in den preisklassen keinen bedeutenden Nachteil haben. Gut, die Biegkurve leidet ein bisschen drunter, aber schlimm ist es ja nicht. Wobei ich sagen muss, ist, das sich die Rute als 2-Teiler nichts anmerken lässt. Die Zapfenverbindung ist sehr gut verarbeitet.
Zu meinem Vorteil ist es, das ich die Rute leichter transportieren kann.
Gut, es war auch ein wenig neugier bei, da  ich sonst überwiegend 1-Teiler besitze.(4stk) Deswegen war der Kauf mal ne kleine Abwechslung:q
Der andere Vorteil war auch noch, das die Rute natürlich günstiger ist. Versandkosten bei Plat beziehen sich auf über 50€ und bei Ginrin ist sie gleich automatisch 60€ teurer.


----------



## moped (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit so genannten "Pencil-Baits" von diversen japanischen Herstellern zum Twitchen? Die Beschreibungen davon lesen sich so, als wenn diese den Glider-Jerks sehr nahe kommen würden, sehen ja auch so aus wie Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel! Da von denen zwischen 9 und 11 cm einige Modelle angeboten werden, die von der Silhouette z.B. einer Laube nicht unähnlich sind dachte ich an Barsch-Jerken/-Twitchen (Hab die Frage zusätzlich auch bei den Jerkern gepostet!)! 

Danke im Voraus,

Jürgen


----------



## Illexfreak (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab den Water Monitor von Illex. Is nich ganz einfach den schön laufen zu lassen, hab auch ne Weile gebraucht aber dann gings ganz gut. Kennst du die Bonnie Serie von Illex?
Das sind spezielle Pencil Baits, die kannst du auch auf der DVD sehen, falls du die hast.


----------



## moped (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@illexfreak
Ja, die Aufnahmen von den Bonnies auf der DVD hab ich gesehen! Ist das bei all den Pencil Baits so, daß die nur mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser lugen, oder gibts da auch welche, die waagerecht sinken oder schwimmen? Hast Du mit dem Water Monitor schon zugeschlagen? Schwimmt der oder sinkt der, und dann noch wie, waagrecht?


----------



## schroe (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Moped,
der Monitor sinkt waagerecht mit "Bellyshake" Bauchwackeln. 
Du kannst ihn anbieten, wie den Sickly. Die Führung ist dann natürlich etwas filigraner. Nach jedem leichten Zug, die Rutenspitze wieder in Richtung Köder führen, "ihm Schnur geben", damit er seine kleinen Bahnen gleitet. 
Bei gleichmäßigem Einholen läuft er an der Oberfläche in leichten Schlangenlinien. Gleichmäßiger Zug, unterstützt mit rhythmischen Wippbewegungen der Rutenspitze, verstärkt die Schlangenbewegung. "Harte" Rutenschläge quittiert er mit kräftigem Hakenschlag, an der Oberfläche mit lauten Spritzern.
Das alles miteinander kombiniert, mit ein paar "Pausen" und du hast eine täuschend echte Laubenkopie.
Oft erfolgen die Bisse am Ende einer Gleitbewegung, dann wenn die Schnur nur einen lockeren Kontakt zum Köder aufrecht hält.
Keine Sorge, die Bisse verpasst man nicht, denn die Barsche saugen den Monitor genüßlich ein und laufen mit Schwung in die lose Schnur.
Bei verstärktem Kleinhechtvorkommen setze ich den WM nicht mehr ein. Die lieben das Dingen so sehr, dass es schon manchmal nervig wird und man will ja auch nicht den Besatz verangeln.

Fast vergessen, der WM besitzt an seiner Montageöse drei eingelaserte Kerken. Wenn man direkt anknotet, kann man die Präsentationstiefe damit beeinflussen. Es setzt aber vorraus, dass man recht dünnes Fluo verwenden muß, sonst schränkt man die Beweglichkeit deutlich ein.
Aufgrund der "Hechtlastigkeit" des Köders, verwende ich lieber die Karabinerclips und Stahl/Titan. Der WM bleibt extrem beweglich, behält dann aber nicht immer die waagerechte Gleitbahn inne (Bedingung für das Beibehalten der Ebene ist ein absolut rhythmisches, sauberes Jerken/Twitchen). 
Sieh es als nettes Feature.


----------



## moped (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@schroe
Danke für die aufschlußreiche Erklärung, das beschäftigt mich schon einige Tage, da werd ich mir wohl mal einige Köder besorgen!


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Passend, da ja gerade auch wieder Rocky, the "italian *stallian*" ins Kino kommt :q   :


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wer intresse an ner Casting hat hier verkaufe ich das ein oder andere teil http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93529


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wer intresse an ner Casting hat hier verkaufe ich das ein oder andere teil http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93529


 

Hä? Das ist doch garnicht von Dir, oder?
Ist wohl eher das Dein Zeug...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93538


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hä? Das ist doch garnicht von Dir, oder?
> Ist wohl eher das Dein Zeug...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93538


 
ahäm....natürlich haste recht burnie#q 
die Jig and Worm ist wech


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ahäm....natürlich haste recht burnie#q
> die Jig and Worm ist wech


 
Da hatte einer aber nen guten Geschmack (war aber sicher nicht der Schroe |uhoh: ).
Übrigens...die Firejerk ist jetzt online bei jerkbait.com


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nö Shroe wars nicht ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nö Shroe wars nicht ;-)


 
Da war ich mir zu 110 % sicher!

Welche krasse Combo ersetzt denn jetzt Deine Jig&Worm?

Hab gestern aus Langeweile einige Zeit die Preise der Steez, Megabass und Ever green durchgesehen... da brauchte ich zwischendurch schon mal die Sauerstoffflasche...naja, war nicht zur Hand - ein Bier half auch :#2:


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da war ich mir zu 110 % sicher!
> 
> Welche krasse Combo ersetzt denn jetzt Deine Jig&Worm?
> 
> Hab gestern aus Langeweile einige Zeit die Preise der Steez, Megabass und Ever green durchgesehen... da brauchte ich zwischendurch schon mal die Sauerstoffflasche...naja, war nicht zur Hand - ein Bier half auch :#2:


 

du alter Säufer 
die Jig wird durch ne Rekkai mit ner DC7 ersetzt


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du alter Säufer
> die Jig wird durch ne Rekkai mit ner DC7 ersetzt


 
Und jetzt bitte nochmal auf "deutsch" - dann muss ich nicht extra googlen! |rolleyes  Bitte!!


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

die Rekkai ist ne Megabass:
http://megabass.co.jp/product_detail.php?keyid=133&item1=1

die DC7 ist das hier:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/dc7/dc7.htm


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die Rekkai ist ne Megabass:
> http://megabass.co.jp/product_detail.php?keyid=133&item1=1
> 
> die DC7 ist das hier:
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/dc7/dc7.htm


 
Schönes Zeug!
Wo liegen für Dich die Vorteile im Bezug auf J&W + Chronarch?
Die Combo ist nur fürs Jerken, oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Schönes Zeug!
> Wo liegen für Dich die Vorteile im Bezug auf J&W + Chronarch?
> Die Combo ist nur fürs Jerken, oder?


 

jep zum jerken


----------



## sa-s (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wer intresse an ner Casting hat hier verkaufe ich das ein oder andere teil http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93529



hallo rainer,

schöne sachen hast du da am laufen hehe 

aber wie ich gelesen habe sorgst du schon wieder grosszügig für ersatz, bravo.

bei mir kam heute endlich die fedex lieferung. manoman, ich habe noch nie so aufs christkind gewartet wie die letzten 2 wochen. und jetzt heisst´s noch durchhalten bis zum wochenende, dann erhält das doppelte steezchen ihren "jungfernflug"

gute nacht

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo rainer,
> 
> schöne sachen hast du da am laufen hehe
> 
> ...


 
Schon mal viel Spass mit der neune Daiwa-Combo.
Fischt Du eigentlich an der Vils (wg. Vilshofen) nicht? Wär doch auch ein geiles Wasser fürs Twitchen!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Burn hab mein Setup für kommende Saison jetzt komplett da,
die Intimitador und die Exist 2508 R sind gestern und heute angekommen


----------



## camilos (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> die Rekkai ist ne Megabass:
> http://megabass.co.jp/product_detail...id=133&item1=1
> 
> die DC7 ist das hier:
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/dc7/dc7.htm


 

#6 #6 #6 Hast Du Deiner Seele dem mächtigen Lord der Finsternis (Mr. Shimano-TackleTour) |rolleyes verkauft?

Schönes Kombo! Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Du bei dem Billigzeug froh wirst. 

Nur zur Info: Ginrin auf Ebay hat wieder die DC7 in Links und "etwas" billiger als Plat. Auch wenn ich den Service von Plat unglaublich gut finde, der Preis von Mr Takahashi-Ginrin ist unschlagbar!

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6 Hast Du Deiner Seele dem mächtigen Lord der Finsternis (Mr. Shimano-TackleTour) |rolleyes verkauft?


 

wahrlich nicht, es muss nicht immer gut für mich sein was da so alles empfohlen wird




> Nur zur Info: Ginrin auf Ebay hat wieder die DC7 in Links und "etwas" billiger als Plat. Auch wenn ich den Service von Plat unglaublich gut finde, der Preis von Mr Takahashi-Ginrin ist unschlagbar!
> 
> Grüße


 
wer sagt denn dass ich ALLES bei Plat kaufe


----------



## camilos (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Rainersan,



> wer sagt denn dass ich ALLES bei Plat kaufe


 
Die Flage war nul deswegen, weil Du den Link von Plat leingestellt hattest. 

Dann ist ja alles klar.

Freue mich auf den eventuellen Bericht.

Glüße

Camilosan


----------



## ckFishing (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer:

Was hat denn die Rekkai gekostet, wenn man fragen darf? 
Ist ja echt ein schönes Teil. 

(Sorry kann gerade nicht bei eBay gucken. Ist hier auf der Arbeit geblockt.)


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Burn hab mein Setup für kommende Saison jetzt komplett da,
> die Intimitador und die Exist 2508 R sind gestern und heute angekommen


 
Für was ist denn die Intimitator? Squirrels?


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



ckFishing schrieb:


> @rainer:
> 
> Was hat denn die Rekkai gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?
> Ist ja echt ein schönes Teil.
> ...


 

die Rekkai wirste auch nur äusserst selten bei Ebay finden, ich hab die von Plat hier:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/rod/destroyer/F6-68X.jpg
gibts aber auch bald bei uns in der  BRD da wird ein Shop bald aufgemacht für JDM Tackle, was der so vertreiben wird, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht#6


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Für was ist denn die Intimitator? Squirrels?


jep und kleiner und Drop shot, werde mal sehen wie ich sie am besten Einsetze, ursprünglich hatte ich sie für die Squirrells eingeplant, dann kam mir die Daiko dazwischen#6 
ergänzend zur Jig/Worm, die wird im leichten bereich durch die Steezcombo und im schweren bereich durch die Rekkaicombo ersetzt.
Rainer


----------



## Illexfreak (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/shaula.htm
das modell 2601R ist doch für statio oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/shaula.htm
> das modell 2601R ist doch für statio oder?


 
steht doch sogar dabei


----------



## Illexfreak (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

upps....
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## the doctor (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Falls jemand von euch ne Curado 201 D HSV braucht, der kann mich anschreiben. Rolle ist neu 
#h


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit MAJOR CRAFT?

Bin auf diese hier gestoßen und dachte dabei ans Fischen mit *kleinen* Crank- und Twitchbaits.
Der Preis kommt mir (im Vergleich zu den übrigen Verdächtigen) relativ niedrig vor.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit MAJOR CRAFT?
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie ist der ebay-shop gerade offline.

Hier findet man die Rute auch - leider nicht so schön dargestellt.


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Irgendwie ist der ebay-shop gerade offline.



nicht offline, sondern zu, schluß, ausverkauft.:q :q :q 
weil ihr alles gekauft habt.
der geht jetzt in die rente.:vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> nicht offline, sondern zu, schluß, ausverkauft.:q :q :q
> weil ihr alles gekauft habt.
> der geht jetzt in die rente.:vik:


 
Reiz mich bitte nicht noch mehr! |uhoh: 
Ich weis was über Deiner Wohnungstür hängt!! :r


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Reiz mich bitte nicht noch mehr! |uhoh:
> Ich weis was über Deiner Wohnungstür hängt!! :r




ja genau börnie, so was brauchst du:vik: 
da erwischt du auch mal was.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> nicht offline, sondern zu, schluß, ausverkauft.:q :q :q
> weil ihr alles gekauft habt.
> der geht jetzt in die rente.:vik:


 

der steht jetzt mit ner Mistgabel im Keller und wendet die Dollars, daß die nicht schimmeln:q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ja genau börnie, so was brauchst du:vik:
> da erwischt du auch mal was.:q


 

ist bestimmt ein Hufeisen oder????


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ist bestimmt ein Hufeisen oder????



damit würde sich börnie auch verletzten.:vik: 
nein kein hufeisen, hat eine holzgriff und macht böse löcher.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer & mad:

Ist ja auch voll egal was da hängt. 
Was ist jetzt mit den Twitch-Blanks und was taugen die Major Crafts???  UUUUAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @rainer & mad:
> 
> Ist ja auch voll egal was da hängt.
> Was ist jetzt mit den Twitch-Blanks und was taugen die Major Crafts???  UUUUAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!



Schonmal bei Obi gesucht? neben den Besen und Schaufeln?? da gibts auch Stil-Blanks


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Schonmal bei Obi gesucht? neben den Besen und Schaufeln?? da gibts auch Stil-Blanks



Jetzt fängt der auch noch an!
Ich nehm da gleich ne Schaufel und hau Dir die Rübe runter!!


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ihr seid echt böse und vearscht ständig den guten Börnie #d :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt böse und vearscht ständig den guten Börnie #d :q :q



Bin garnicht gut - bin von Grund auf böse! Und scheinbar auch ziemlich blöd, weil ich mich immer noch hier am AB rumtreibe, obwohl ich so oft verarscht werde :c


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bin garnicht gut - bin von Grund auf böse! Und scheinbar auch ziemlich blöd, weil ich mich immer noch hier am AB rumtreibe, obwohl ich so oft verarscht werde :c



also bei dem was ich von der Sensibilität deiner Hände gehört hab, hätte ich jetzt wirklich nich auf diese Sensibilität deiner Seele geschlossen :q:q:q

Also sorry Burnie...

PS: manchen Besen haben auch Spitzenaktion


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> also bei dem was ich von der Sensibilität deiner Hände gehört hab...


 
Darum will er wahrscheinlich jetzt auch eine 2teilige MC haben. Im Falle, dass er die Rute geschrotet hat, kann er dann noch das Spitzenteil zu einer Eisrute umbauen #c :q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> damit würde sich börnie auch verletzten.:vik:
> nein kein hufeisen, hat eine holzgriff und macht böse löcher.


versteck das lieber wenn börnie dich besuchen kommt...
der geht noch auf Bärenjagd zum Schluss!


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Darum will er wahrscheinlich jetzt auch eine 2teilige MC haben. Im Falle, dass er die Rute geschrotet hat, kann er dann noch das Spitzenteil zu einer Eisrute umbauen #c :q


 

das Spitzenteil?????
wenn der börnie was schrottet dann kannste alles wegschmeissen :q


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das Spitzenteil?????
> wenn der börnie was schrottet dann kannste alles wegschmeissen :q



Also ich muss nicht so viel Tackle (nach)kaufen wie Du! |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Also ich muss nicht so viel Tackle (nach)kaufen wie Du! |rolleyes


 
liegt aber erstens daran dass du alle Ködergrößen mit EINER Rute fischst#6 :vik: 
und zweitens ..
ich brauche nun mal alles in vierfacher Ausfertigung einmal für mich und dreimal für meine Jungs 
was ich dann noch über habe verkaufe ich dann an dich#6


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> liegt aber erstens daran dass du alle Ködergrößen mit EINER Rute fischst#6 :vik:
> und zweitens ..
> ich brauche nun mal alles in vierfacher Ausfertigung einmal für mich und dreimal für meine Jungs
> was ich dann noch über habe verkaufe ich dann an dich#6


für deine drei Jungs???

achsoooooooooo.....das "Klick" in meinem Kopf müsstest du bis in die Pfalz gehört haben......vergangenen Sonntag hatte ich den Robert noch gefragt, wieviele Arme du hattest als er dich das letzte mal sah...:q:q:q
Ich hab dich immer für nen Tintenfisch gehalten, bei dem ganzen Sortiment#h


----------



## camilos (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Twitch-Blanks und was taugen die Major Crafts


 
Hi Mädels, |rolleyes 

unterbreche kurz euer Kaffeekränzchen,   um kurz anzumerken, dass, laut Plat, Major Craft ist nicht gleich Major Craft: Die Slicer, die ich zur Zeit zur Anschau mit Option zum Kauf habe (Light, WG: ab 1/16 Unzen) soll etwas straffer als eine Days in der selben WG-Klasse sein.

Ansonsten finde ich die Rute genialo, leider nicht so viel und oft gefistet wie ich gewollt hätte, aber ich bin davon begeistert. Auch, wenn es nur die "Billigserie" von den Majoren Craft. Teuer ist nicht automatisch besser.

Bei kleineren Köder ist Twitchen und Poppen sehr gut, aber für ein weiter reichendes Urteil benötige ich etwas mehr Zeit und Zeit.

Grüße


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> ...... Poppen sehr gut, aber für ein weiter reichendes Urteil benötige ich etwas mehr Zeit und Zeit..........
> 
> Grüße


poppen ist immer gut........|muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, |rolleyes
> 
> unterbreche kurz euer Kaffeekränzchen,  um kurz anzumerken, dass, laut Plat, Major Craft ist nicht gleich Major Craft: Die Slicer, die ich zur Zeit zur Anschau mit Option zum Kauf habe (Light, WG: ab 1/16 Unzen) soll etwas straffer als eine Days in der selben WG-Klasse sein.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, danke, danke!
Dachte schon hier kommt nur noch Käse!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!

Fischt von Euch auch jemand als Schnur die TORAY BAWO ?


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fischt von Euch auch jemand als Schnur die TORAY BAWO ?


 
Nachtrag:

Hab mir die TORAY BAWO kürzlich als 0,185er zum Forellenangeln geholt und dachte mir, ob die in 0,23 - 0,25mm ggf. was fürs Twitchen auf Hecht, Zander u. Co. wäre.
Die 12LB Nitlon Bait (0,285er) ist mir leider zu steif, als dass ich damit vernünftig mittelgrosse Köder (76er Squirrel usw.) werfen kann.


----------



## don_king (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus,

hat schon mal jemand ne Abu Fantasista in der Hand gehabt oder vielleicht sogar schon gefischt.
Wie schätzt ihr das Köderspektrum ein und was haltet ihr sonst von dem Teil?
Und wo ist sie am günstigsten zu bekommen?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Fantasia und die Rocksweeper gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen, ich kenne die auch nur vom sehen, hatte also noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Welche Aktion sollte Eures Meinung nach eine Baitcaster-Twitching-Combo haben?

Hab mir nämlich gerade ein paar Interessante Typen angesehen - die Action schwankt dabei zwischen "regular" und "extra fast"


----------



## plattform7 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Welche Aktion sollte Eures Meinung nach eine Baitcaster-Twitching-Combo haben?



Hey, Burn!

Ich zweifele gerade so bißchen daran, ob du diesen Tread selbst komplett gelesen hast |kopfkrat :q

Es wird doch fast auf jeder Seite deutlich (zumindest lese ich das raus), dass es nicht *die *Aktion gibt, die alle zufrieden stellt, sonst würde es doch auch nur einen Blanktyp geben. Siehe Beispiel Beejay und Rainer: Steez und PG - beides Weltklasse-Ruten, werden aber subjektiv auch anders bevorzugt bewertet.

Es hängt also von persönlichen Vorlieben, von der Art der Köder, die man fischt (DD´s oder Schaufellose), der Gewässeransprüchen, dem eigenen Still und und und... So verstehe ich das zumindest theoretisch, da ich selbst bis heute noch fast keine persönlichen Erfahrungen sammeln könnte. Aus diesem Grund hole ich mir jetzt auch eine "etwas günstigere" Rute, mit der ich eben an MEINEM Gewässer, mit MEINER Köderpallete, MEINE persönlichen Vorlieben herausfinden kann... 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man erst dann und auch nur FÜR SICH ALLEINE, deine Frage beantworten kann... Nimm doch die Vorschläge von den Jungs an und besorge dir einfach eine Rute mit der du das ganze für dich selbst beantworten kannst...


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Welche Aktion sollte Eures Meinung nach eine Baitcaster-Twitching-Combo haben?
> 
> Hab mir nämlich gerade ein paar Interessante Typen angesehen - die Action schwankt dabei zwischen "regular" und "extra fast"


 
@plattform7:

OK, hab ich ein bisschen schnell runtergeschrieben - denke speziell an 76er/79er Squirrels!

*Nachtrag:*
*Welche "Gesetzmässigkeiten" herrschen zwischen der Action und der zu fischenden Köder??? #c *


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Platform....

genauso siehts aus, swnd alles subjektive Erfahrungen


@burn
keine ist alles subjektiv, ich weiß gar net was du immer willst?????
der eine bevorzugt fast, der andre, medium usw.....für den gleichen Köder


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @burn
> keine ist alles subjektiv, ich weiß gar net was du immer willst?????
> der eine bevorzugt fast, der andre, medium usw.....für den gleichen Köder


 
Sei ned so frech, Du Gribbe, Du greisliga!

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft - Da so ein Kauf ja wahrscheinlich "voll ins Blaue" gehen würde (oder fischt jemand die GRIFFON, CHAPARRAL, oder HIEN??) wärs schon interessant, zu welcher Megabass-eigenen Actions-Bezeichnung man tendieren sollte. Zwischen extra schnell und langsam ist da ja einiges vertreten.

Was hat den die PowerGriffon, "FAST", oder?


----------



## sp!nner (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Zum twichen benutze ich eine Illex Ashura 2,10M, als Rolle ne Stradic 2500.Schnur 0,08er Powerline oder 0,24er Mono.
Kann mit dieser Kombo alles mögliche von 5 bis 20g gut fischen.
Für schwereres oder Softjerks hab ich ne Daiva Verticalrute in 1,80m, als Rolle ne Viento.Hier überlege ich noch ob ich mir ne schöne Peitsche holen soll wie z.B. ne Gamakatsu Luxxe Surmis oder evtl. die Abu Fantasista.Mein Dealer bekommt die Abu nächste Woche und beim Schirmer dürfte sie auch erhältlich sein für 300€.


----------



## plattform7 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da so ein Kauf ja wahrscheinlich "voll ins Blaue" gehen würde (oder fischt jemand die GRIFFON, CHAPARRAL, oder HIEN??) wärs schon interessant, zu welcher Megabass-eigenen Actions-Bezeichnung man tendieren sollte. Zwischen extra schnell und langsam ist da ja einiges vertreten.
> 
> Was hat den die PowerGriffon, "FAST", oder?



Ja, die PowerGriffon trägt die Bezeichnung "fast taper" :q...

Hier hat Beejay bereits ausführlich die Aktion der PG beschrieben. Dort taucht auch der Vergleich zu der Chapperal auf... 

Börnie, wie vergesslich du doch bist :q:q:q


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ja, die PowerGriffon trägt die Bezeichnung "fast taper" :q...
> 
> Hier hat Beejay bereits ausführlich die Aktion der PG beschrieben. Dort taucht auch der Vergleich zu der Chapperal auf...
> 
> Börnie, wie vergesslich du doch bist :q:q:q


 
Die Power Griffon interessiert mich nicht! An die Test zu dieser Rute kann ich mich schon erinnern, Du alter Frechdachs!  

Was da bezüglich der CHAPPERAL steht werd ich mir gleich reinziehen....


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ja der tut immer so als sei er voll konzentriert hier, die Chapparell fischd jemand aus Rinteln, die iss aber nix für dich da zuuuuu filigran für deine Klodeckel - Hände :q


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja der tut immer so als sei er voll konzentriert hier, die Chapparell fischd jemand aus Rinteln, die iss aber nix für dich da zuuuuu filigran für deine Klodeckel - Hände :q


 
Wieso kannst du nicht ein bisschen mehr wie Schroe sein? Der hat wenigsten Anstand!!

*@SCHROE: Für welche Köder verwendest Du die Chapparell? Mit welcher Rolle?*

@Rainer: Wenn *ich* hier so alles reinschreiben würde, was an *Dir* nicht passt, dann würd hier aber schnell der Server heisslaufen!!! |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Rainer: Wenn *ich* hier so alles reinschreiben würde, was an *Dir* nicht passt, dann würd hier aber schnell der Server heisslaufen!!! |rolleyes


 

oh ja das machen wir mal, dann kassieren wir 1,80€ für die Minute|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> *@SCHROE: Für welche Köder verwendest Du die Chapparell? Mit welcher Rolle?*
> 
> @


 

Rolle ne Baitcaster, Tn 60 wirft er gerne damit#h


----------



## mad (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

servus börnie#h #h #h 

hast sonntag zeit dann kommst.
hab die neuen blanks zum twitchen bekommen.:k


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Rolle ne Baitcaster, Tn 60 wirft er gerne damit#h


 
Aha, haben je nach Modell (silent or not) 12-13 Gramm. Sagt aber irgendwie nix aus über ihre Twitching-Tauglichkeit.... (Die TN´s wird er ja wohl nicht twitchen, oder?)


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie#h #h #h
> 
> hast sonntag zeit dann kommst.
> hab die neuen blanks zum twitchen bekommen.:k


 

Oh Gott............... börnie auf entdeckungstour bei Robert.................
Robert, ich hoffe du hast genug Baldrian bzw. wahlweise Bier zu Hause sonst kippt noch wer aus den Latschen


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aha, haben je nach Modell (silent or not) 12-13 Gramm. Sagt aber irgendwie nix aus über ihre Twitching-Tauglichkeit.... (Die TN´s wird er ja wohl nicht twitchen, oder?)


 

wolllte dir nur mitteilen was er am liebsten damit fischt.....


----------



## Danschman (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Gibts von Megabass auch Ruten die Staionärrollen tauglich sind ?


----------



## Florelli (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Danschman schrieb:


> Gibts von Megabass auch Ruten die Staionärrollen tauglich sind ?



Ja! 
Einfach mal auf der Homepage www.megabass.co.jp oder www.megabass.com gucken, da findest du einiges.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab mir noch was aus nem anderen Thema "mitgebracht":



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die geile Rolle hattest du ja erst in der hand oder???? die Daiwa meine ich! Könntest schon lange selbst eine haben!
> zwischen JW und Twitch statio, gibts die Firejerk softbait, die Daiwa Steez, die PG und noch etliches mehr, komm halt mal ums Eck, dann kannste mal Probefischen unter anderem auch ne die ein oder andere geile statio Twitchcombo.


 
Yo, die Exist ist wirklich geil! Wären die super Angebote vom Mr. G. etwas später angelaufen hätt ich auch mehr Kohle gehabt und hätt mir statt der 2500er Certate auch ne Exist geholt...that´s life!

Zwecks der Baitcaster-Rute für 79er Squirrel bis 110er Arnaud:

Die Softbait ist meiner Meinung nach nichts für dieses Köderspektrum! Haben vor ein paar Tagen Vergleichstests mit der J&W (ich weis ich wiederhol´mich) gemacht. Die ist wirklich nur einen TICK softer!

Suche jetzt schon einige Zeit im Netz und hab mir ne fette Excel-Tabelle angelegt....
Habe momentan (noch) Interesse an einigen Megabass-Modellen sowie den Daikos! Obwohl die BORROUGHS für mich eigentlich erste Wahl wäre, lockt mich doch auch die 2-Teiligkeit der SCYLAS ein wenig (weniger der günstige Preis).

*Ob diese 2-Teilung des Blanks bei einer Gesamtlänge von 6.3 ft - 7 ft Nachteile haben könnte???*

Bei der Power Griffon bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die nicht noch ein wenig zu hart wäre - lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren überzeugen.

Mit der Steez hab ich mich noch nicht so eindringlich beschäftigt.


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> ... die Softbait ist meiner Meinung nach nichts für dieses Köderspektrum! Haben vor ein paar Tagen Vergleichstests mit der J&W (ich weis ich wiederhol´mich) gemacht. Die ist wirklich nur einen TICK softer!  ....



Hi Bööörnie,

hier muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken:
Die Firejerk Softbait soll wirklich nur einen TICK weicher als die Illex J&W sein? |kopfkrat 
Eigentlich hattet ihr die Illex J&W von der Härte doch meist so zwischen der Firejerk Hardbait Medium und Heavy eingeordnet, hmm? So waren zumindest Eure Kommentare beim Testfischen ausgefallen, oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi Bööörnie,
> 
> hier muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken:
> Die Firejerk Softbait soll wirklich nur einen TICK weicher als die Illex J&W sein? |kopfkrat
> Eigentlich hattet ihr die Illex J&W von der Härte doch meist so zwischen der Firejerk Hardbait Medium und Heavy eingeordnet, hmm? So waren zumindest Eure Kommentare beim Testfischen ausgefallen, oder?


 
Was heisst hier "|kopfkrat "??

Bis zum vergangenen Mittwoch war mein Wissenstand, dass die J&W vom WG zwischen den beiden Hardbaits liegt.
Am Mittwoch haben wir Vergleichstests (Anhängen jeweils gleicher Gewichte) zwischen J&W und der HARDBAIT M und SOFTBAIT gemacht.

*Mein Eindruck* war, dass die HARDBAIT M und die J&W ziemlich gleich sind - die SOFTBAIT weicher ist (aber halt nicht viel!).

Hast Angst, dass Deine J&W ein Fehlkauf war??? Sicher nicht!!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin Böörnie,

der Kopfkratzsmilie steht nur für meine Überlegungen, die rein theoretischer Natur sind, da ich bisher KEINE der Firejerk-Varianten in der Praxis testen konnte. 

Trotzdem ist es immer schön zu wissen, was gegenwärtig an Ruten verfügbar ist und wie man die von der Härte bzw. dem Köderspektrum in Relation einordnen kann, deswegen meine Frage.

PS: Erkältungs- und arbeitsbedingt ist meine J&W immer noch jungfräulich - morsche ist aber endlich Zeit und Gelegenheit... #6


----------



## Bernhard* (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ....PS: Erkältungs- und arbeitsbedingt ist meine J&W immer noch jungfräulich - morsche ist aber endlich Zeit und Gelegenheit... #6


 
Dann viel Spass und Erfolg!
Die J&W ist und bleibt meiner Meinung nach ne tolle Jerkrute!


----------



## Jüso (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



don_king schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand ne Abu Fantasista in der Hand gehabt oder vielleicht sogar schon gefischt.
> Wie schätzt ihr das Köderspektrum ein und was haltet ihr sonst von dem Teil?
> ...


 
Ja, ich hab sie mir sogar letzte Woche gekauft. 
Und zwar die Fantasista Yabai Baitcaster WG. 15-60gr. 2,05 m einteilig.
Kostete €299.

Das ist ein feines und sehr leichtes Rütchen, ich fische sie mit der Shimano Calais. Das Design ist eher Geschmacksache, aber das Handling finde ich mit der Calais optimal. 
Bisher habe ich sie nur zum Vertikalfischen getestet. 
Am Wochenende werde ich sie aber mal zum twitchen ausprobieren, da kann ich über das Köderspektrum mehr sagen.

Gruß Jüso


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass und Erfolg!
> ...



´nabend! 

Spaß hat ich, Erfolg nicht. 

Fazit des ersten Testfischens mit der Illex Ashura Jig&Worm: Köder unter 20 Gramm (wie z.B. die Fox Micro Dolphin oder die 7cm Salmo Slider) wirft sie infolge fehlender Blankaufladung nicht gerade toll, dafür hat sie nach oben hinaus mehr Dampf. 

Die kleinen 4" Sickly und Buffalo Junioren mit ihren 35 mit knapp über 40 Gramm katapultiert die Rute gerade zu. :k 

Die 5" Sicklies und Buffalos mit ihren 48-65 Gramm sind auch noch gut werf- und sehr gut führbar, bei einem 6" Sickly Medium mit seinen 85 Gramm muß aber schon mit etwas Gefühl und weichem Schwung geworfen werden, weil der Blank im Wurf eigentlich überlastet wirkt. Schön ist hier der gegenüber der Bass Tour Edition etwas längere und zweigeteilte Griff, so dass man sehr gut mit beiden Händen werfen kann. Beim Jerken des 6"-Sickly an sich ist alles im grünen Bereich, auch Köder dieser Gewichtsklasse können optimal geführt werden.

Geil schneller Blank mit sehr spitzenbetonter Aktion, unter Belastung maximal semiparabolisch.

Ergo: Ja Marc, Du hattest recht.  :q #6


----------



## sa-s (2. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mit der Steez hab ich mich noch nicht so eindringlich beschäftigt.



hi börnie,

können uns ja mal treffen, dann kannst du die steez STZ 631MMHFB mit der steez multi testen.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> können uns ja mal treffen, dann kannst du die steez STZ 631MMHFB mit der steez multi testen.
> 
> ...


 
goile combo gelle???!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (3. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> können uns ja mal treffen, dann kannst du die steez STZ 631MMHFB mit der steez multi testen.
> 
> ...



Können wir gerne mal machen! #6
Moped wollte Dich ja auch gerne mal besuchen.

Wirft die Top Gun denn auch wirklich die kleineren Köder gut? Mit 3/16 bis 1 Oz. haben die ja ein recht grosses Köderspektrum angegeben!!!! #c


----------



## sa-s (3. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> goile combo gelle???!!!!



hallo rainer,

führwahr ein sehr leckeres gespann.

wobei ich jetzt im direkten vergleich die luxxe norm 676  noch leckerer finde und die calcutta dc im vergleich zur steez "wertiger". sollte halt die 201 gegen eine 101 tauschen. (wil wer tauschen?)

nicht schimpfen, ich weiss, dass das äpfel mit birnen vergleiche sind. ich gebe nur mein subjektives "oberflächlich"-haptisches empfinden wieder.



burn77 schrieb:


> Können wir gerne mal machen! #6
> Moped wollte Dich ja auch gerne mal besuchen.
> 
> Wirft die Top Gun denn auch wirklich die kleineren Köder gut? Mit 3/16 bis 1 Oz. haben die ja ein recht grosses Köderspektrum angegeben!!!! #c



hi börnie,

so ganz eingearbeitet habe ich mich noch nicht. jedoch kann ich feststellen, dass im vergleich zur luxxe mehr aufladung aus der spitze kommt. kleinere köder wirft sie sicher besser, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel weiter als die luxxe/201 dc.

das schwante mir aber schon vor der bestellung. (also das ich das köderspektrum nicht unbedingt sehr nach unten erweitern würde können)

dazu hätte ich wohl eher die STZ 601MFBA bestellen müssen.
da ich aber die rolle schon vorher hatte und mehrfach gelesen habe, dass die rolle erst ab 7 - 10 gr. unverkrampft spass macht, habe ich die meiner meinung nach stimmigere wahl getroffen. mal schauen ob´s ende des jahres dann noch einen vorstoss in den ultraleichtbereich gibt.

kann man bei euch irgendwo in der nähe forellen ärgern?

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> hi börnie,
> 
> so ganz eingearbeitet habe ich mich noch nicht. jedoch kann ich feststellen, dass im vergleich zur luxxe mehr aufladung aus der spitze kommt. kleinere köder wirft sie sicher besser, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel weiter als die luxxe/201 dc.
> 
> ...



Servas Sepp!

Mia war des voi wuaschd, ob die TOP GUN a de gloana Wobbla wiafd. I wui ja äh nua wos füa de 79er Oachkodan bis zua de 110er Smäsch Minnows. De gläanan Sachan wiaf i äh mid a na statinären Kombo.
De ultra-leicht Ummanandaweafarei find i äh a wengal gschinnad, des muas ned sei - find i zumindest.

Bei uns san am 16. Aprui de Rengbongna wieda frei - Kardn gibts aba eascht wida ab da Maibamaufsteiarei und do kimmd dann scho wieda des Schneewassa wenns bläd laffd.

Da Moped fangds dann ollawai mid da Fliang. I mach des liaba mid am Mepps oda an gloana Crankbait.

Schaust hod a moi wia mas machan - bressian duad ja eh no nix. I dads hoid scho gschaidig findn, wenn ma de Ruadna am Wassa ausbrobian kundn!

Oiso, bis nachad!!!

Da Beande


----------



## Kay (4. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin
Oh man Börnie...dad häs jo plietsch mokt. Dor ward man jo ganz brägenklöderrich bi. Wie lang häs denn sedden an den Text. Dad ist jo bannich schwör. Dat schall ick di vertelln. Schoin Gruss von de Woderkant.

Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin
> Oh man Börnie...dad häs jo plietsch mokt. Dor ward man jo ganz brägenklöderrich bi. Wie lang häs denn sedden an den Text. Dad ist jo bannich schwör. Dat schall ick di vertelln. Schoin Gruss von de Woderkant.
> 
> Kay



Bin nicht so lang dran gesessen. Hab halt geschrieben wie ich rede. Der Sepp sollte da keine grossen Probleme damit haben.


----------



## sa-s (4. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bin nicht so lang dran gesessen. Hab halt geschrieben wie ich rede. Der Sepp sollte da keine grossen Probleme damit haben.



habedere beande,

so is´s!

aber a da kay schreibt schee! bin halt ein eiserner verfechter des dialekts und hoffe dass keiner ausstirbt.

nix gegen die hannoveraner, ihr kinnts es eh am besten (s´schriftdeitsch, versteht se).

hab schon gehört, dass ihr am nächsten wochenende auf einem gig seids. naja, falls was dazwischen kommen sollte, ich bin am samstag auf dem anglermarkt in passau, könntet mich dann unter 0170/8376142 anfunken.

spätestens dann wenn ihr zum robert fahrt und eure "g´schenkerl" abholt. bin schon sehr gespannt mal was aus des meisters schmiede zu befummeln.

falls ihr vorher schon mal vorbei schneien wollt, könnten wir mal am unteren inn, im rückstau vom inglinger kraftwerk (das wäre quasi direkt hinter meiner neuen haustür) oder was noch schöner wäre evtl in der rott (kenn ich auch noch nicht) paar würmer durchs wasser schleifen.

also bis demnächst

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Sepp: Wenn ich Zeit hab, dann komm ich natürlich mit, wenn Moped unsere krassen rods holt. Ansonsten würde mir ne schonzeitfreie Zeit am besten taugen. Da kann man die Top Gun auch schön unter reellen Bedingungen starten lassen.

@all:

Wer ist noch total abgenervt von der ewigen "Urlaubs-Verlängerei" vom lieben Ginrinpeche???


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



			
				burn77;1489619 
@all:
 
Wer ist noch total abgenervt von der ewigen "Urlaubs-Verlängerei" vom lieben Ginrinpeche???[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Bei Ebay wird andauernd der Urlaub verlängert und der Online-Shop ist abwechselnd auf und zu - das nervt.


----------



## camilos (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Wer ist noch total abgenervt von der ewigen "Urlaubs-Verlängerei" vom lieben Ginrinpeche


 
Im TTT kursiert das Gerücht, dass der Pleite gegangen ist, weswegen er alles rausgeschleudert hatte.

Aus Spanien hörte ich von einem Daiwa Vertreter, dass Daiwa Japan sehr genervt ist (und sogar gerichtliche Schritte überlegt), weil die Bezahlung eines Großteils der Ware noch aussteht.

Ich, meinerseits, ärgere mich darüber. dass ich nicht die eine oder andere Rolle als Vorrat gekauft habe  und dass ich mit meiner letzten Bestellung so lange gezögert habe.... habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass wir uns um einen anderen Dealer werden umschauen müssen...und dass wir uns auf realistische Preise einstellen müssen, nicht diese Schleuderpreise von Takahashisan... schade, aber sieht die Sache aus.... #c 

Hast Du schon im Webshop gekauft? Klappt es so gut wie immer?

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Camilos:

Bis heute früh war der "normale" Online-Shop offen. Man konnte aber nichts in den Warenkorb legen. Wollte mir die Giga Spinning in 8 LB holen...tja, war nix.

Bislang hab ich aber bei dem auch immer nur über ebay gekauft. Weil er da die gleichen Sachen günstiger hatte.

Bin gespannt, ob der wirklich Pleite ist - dann warte ich umsonst und muss mir die Alphas 103F beim Plat holen. Vor 1 Stunde hab ich da grad Schnur bestellt... #q


----------



## plattform7 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ui, ich hoffe ja, dass es mit Ginrin nicht stimmt :c... Ich will da auch noch eine Alphas bestellen, aber diese Verlängerungen können einem echt auf die N***e gehen... Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt auch schon so bissel die Hoffnung verloren 

@burn...
Bei Plat ist die Alphas aber extrem teuer oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ui, ich hoffe ja, dass es mit Ginrin nicht stimmt :c... Ich will da auch noch eine Alphas bestellen, aber diese Verlängerungen können einem echt auf die N***e gehen... Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt auch schon so bissel die Hoffnung verloren
> 
> @burn...
> Bei Plat ist die Alphas aber extrem teuer oder?


 
Naja, nicht extrem. Gibt noch teurere Shops.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand von Euch bei bass.jp bestellt?


----------



## plattform7 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand von Euch bei bass.jp bestellt?



Den Shop habe ich mir auch gerade angeguckt... Der Preis für die Alphas ist ja interessanter als bei Plat... Die Erfahrungen würden mich auch interessieren..

Habe auch Marunouchi angeschrieben, ob der PayPal akzeptiert und wie das mit Versand ist... Wenn die Antworten, sage ich´s Euch bescheid #h


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Den Shop habe ich mir auch gerade angeguckt... Der Preis für die Alphas ist ja interessanter als bei Plat... Die Erfahrungen würden mich auch interessieren..
> 
> Habe auch Marunouchi angeschrieben, ob der PayPal akzeptiert und wie das mit Versand ist... Wenn die Antworten, sage ich´s Euch bescheid #h


 
Bei mir ist´s auch wg. der Alphas!
Die kurze Zeit wo ginrinpeche.com wieder offen war hab ich gesehen, dass da die Alphas 103F für 142 EUR drinnen war. Das wär dann natürlich noch günstiger - wenn sich das alles aber auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert, dann bringt mir das auch nix! 

Beim ebay-shop von Ginrin warn die Rollen halt auch immer noch *free shipping*...

"Marunouchi"? Welcher Shop ist das? #c


----------



## mad (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Camilos:
> 
> Bis heute früh war der "normale" Online-Shop offen. Man konnte aber nichts in den Warenkorb legen. Wollte mir die Giga Spinning in 8 LB holen...tja, war nix.
> 
> ...




das kommt davon, wer zu spät dran ist bestraft das leben.#h 
häst halt auf die "alten" mal hören sollen, und nicht immer schnüre kaufen.|muahah:


----------



## plattform7 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> "Marunouchi"? Welcher Shop ist das? #c



Marunouchishop.com
War ein Tipp von einem Boardie aus einem anderen Thread (.. kliene Multi)...

Der Preis für die Alphas ist excellent, aber der Shop ist unduchschaubar, kaum Infos, deshalb habe ich den Jungs mal ne Mail geschickt...


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> das kommt davon, wer zu spät dran ist bestraft das leben.#h
> häst halt auf die "alten" mal hören sollen, und nicht immer schnüre kaufen.|muahah:


 
"Damals" gings ja nicht um Baitcaster-Rollen, aber das durchblickst Du wahrscheinlich nicht...  

Schau lieber mal zu, dass die Ruten fertig werden!! :q


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Marunouchishop.com
> War ein Tipp von einem Boardie aus einem anderen Thread (.. kliene Multi)...
> 
> Der Preis für die Alphas ist excellent, aber der Shop ist unduchschaubar, kaum Infos, deshalb habe ich den Jungs mal ne Mail geschickt...


 
Super Preis!
Aber die Seite ist echt ein wahnsinniges Durcheinander...


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist´s auch wg. der Alphas!
> Die kurze Zeit wo ginrinpeche.com wieder offen war hab ich gesehen, dass da die Alphas 103F für 142 EUR drinnen war. Das wär dann natürlich noch günstiger - wenn sich das alles aber auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert, dann bringt mir das auch nix!
> 
> Beim ebay-shop von Ginrin warn die Rollen halt auch immer noch *free shipping*...


 

Hihihi, jetzt ist ginrinpeche.com wieder offen. Dafür kann man sich bei seinem Account nicht einloggen:q .

Meister Ginrin ist wohl schon so ein HP-Spezialist...

Die Alphas 103F ist da übrigens auch nur 3 EUR billiger als bei Bass.jp


----------



## plattform7 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hihihi, jetzt ist ginrinpeche.com wieder offen. Dafür kann man sich bei seinem Account nicht einloggen:q .
> 
> Meister Ginrin ist wohl schon so ein HP-Spezialist...
> 
> Die Alphas 103F ist da übrigens auch nur 3 EUR billiger als bei Bass.jp



Also mit dem Preis würde ich mich vielleicht noch anfreunden können... Die Transportkosten belaufen sich auf 16 Euro - ist das richtig?

Trotzdem Schade, seine Shipping-Free-Angebote bei eBay waren schon kultig |supergri

Naja ich warte noch auf die Mail von anderen, dann schaue ich mal...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das mit Ginrin nervt echt...

Hoffentlich macht er den laden wieder auf, da ist noch so viel im Angebot was mir gefallen könnte...:l

Hatte kurz vor seinem "Urlaub" noch eine Rolle bekommen, finde sie echt gut und würde ihr jetzt gerne noch ein kleines Schwesterchen holen, habe sehnsüchtig auf den 01.03.gewartet und jetzt das...

Na ja, mal sehen was noch so kommt... ;+

By the way: Hat jemand einen Tip für Squirrels (gerne auch per PM);+

Jetzt suche ich mal ob ich die Twinpower MG woanders finde,der preis war halt schon sehr gut, vor allem mit Versand...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> By the way: Hat jemand einen Tip für Squirrels (gerne auch per PM);+



PM? Post Mortem? |rolleyes
Hast PN!



plattform7 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Preis würde ich mich vielleicht noch anfreunden können... Die Transportkosten belaufen sich auf 16 Euro - ist das richtig?
> 
> Trotzdem Schade, seine Shipping-Free-Angebote bei eBay waren schon kultig |supergri
> 
> Naja ich warte noch auf die Mail von anderen, dann schaue ich mal...



Laut dieser Liste würde das bei dem niedrigen Rollengewicht (zzgl. Verpackung) wohl 2700 Yen= 17,55 EUR ausmachen.


----------



## Raabiat (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ui, ich hoffe ja, dass es mit Ginrin nicht stimmt :c... Ich will da auch noch eine Alphas bestellen, aber diese Verlängerungen können einem echt auf die N***e gehen... Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt auch schon so bissel die Hoffnung verloren



puhhh...ohne schadenfreude zu zeigen bin ich da aber mal froh, dass ich kurz vor Ultimo noch zwei der feinen Teile für 116€ und 126€ schiessen konnte|uhoh::q:q

hatte mich auch schon gewundert wie der kerl das finanziert...
schade, schade, schade.....echt schade#d


----------



## plattform7 (5. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> puhhh...ohne schadenfreude zu zeigen bin ich da aber mal froh, dass ich kurz vor Ultimo noch zwei der feinen Teile für 116€ und 126€ schiessen konnte|uhoh::q:q
> 
> hatte mich auch schon gewundert wie der kerl das finanziert...
> schade, schade, schade.....echt schade#d


 
Hast ja echt glück  Ich bin leider auf ein Rechthand-Modell angewiesen - die letzten bei Ginrin waren aber alles Linkshand-Röllchen


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

|closed:


----------



## rainer1962 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

will nix, kann aber alles heissen, was solls, dann hol ich mir meinen Kram woanders.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Shit...

|abgelehn

Welchem kleinen Japaner sollen wir denn jetzt alle unser Geld schicken??? |motz:

Na ja, dann müssen wir uns wohl andere händler suchen, befürchte nur das diese Preise dann erst mal vorbei sind... War ja auch zu schön...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Abwarten und Tee trinken!

Hab mir meine Alphas zu nem passablen Preis aber erst mal wo anders geholt. |rolleyes


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken!
> 
> Hab mir meine Alphas zu nem passablen Preis aber erst mal wo anders geholt. |rolleyes



Und wo? Ich suche ja auch noch :q


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Und wo? Ich suche ja auch noch :q


 
Bei bass.jp - da gibts auch das RH-Modell.


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bei bass.jp - da gibts auch das RH-Modell.



Gesamtpreis 24120 yen? Keine extra PayPal-Gebühren?


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Gesamtpreis 24120 yen? Keine extra PayPal-Gebühren?


 
Versand wär das hier:



burn77 schrieb:


> Laut dieser Liste würde das bei dem niedrigen Rollengewicht (zzgl. Verpackung) wohl 2700 Yen= 17,55 EUR ausmachen.


 
Wegen den PayPal-Gebühren war ich mir selber ein bisschen unsicher, weshalb ich die nochmal per Mail angeschriebenhab.... mal sehen was die sagen...


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir gestern schon mal:



Ja, du warst dir ja nicht sicher, jetzt weißte es ja genau... |rolleyes

Habe gerade die Antwort von Marunouchi bekommen:

Die nehmen zwar extra PayPal-Gebühr (3,5%), aber der Gesamtpreis incl. Transportkosten ist immer noch recht gut: 22827 jpy


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ja, du warst dir ja nicht sicher, jetzt weißte es ja genau... |rolleyes
> 
> Habe gerade die Antwort von Marunouchi bekommen:
> 
> Die nehmen zwar extra PayPal-Gebühr (3,5%), aber der Gesamtpreis incl. Transportkosten ist immer noch recht gut: 22827 jpy


 
Du bist ja schneller, als ich meine Antworten ändern kann!  

"Marunouchi" ist ja wieder ein anderer Shop und nicht bass.jp, oder?


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> "Marunouchi" ist ja wieder ein anderer Shop und nicht bass.jp, oder?


Ich antworte mal in deinem Stil - das Thema hatten wir gestern schon mal :q:q:q


plattform7 schrieb:


> Marunouchishop.com
> War ein Tipp von einem Boardie aus einem anderen Thread (.. kliene Multi)...
> 
> Der Preis für die Alphas ist excellent, aber der Shop ist unduchschaubar, kaum Infos, deshalb habe ich den Jungs mal ne Mail geschickt...



Wenn der Preis von bass.jp so bleibt, wie ich ihn oben ausgerechnet habe, dann ist die Differenz niht wirklich gross. Bass.jp macht aber auf jeden Fall einen besseren Eindruck, aufgrund der übersichtlichen Homepage, obwohl, die Marunouchi-Jungs nach dem ersten Eindruck auch sehr nett sind. Das wird aber meine erste Auslandsbestellung sein und ich will da auf Nummer sicher gehen....


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis von bass.jp so bleibt, wie ich ihn oben ausgerechnet habe, dann ist die Differenz niht wirklich gross. Bass.jp macht aber auf jeden Fall einen besseren Eindruck, aufgrund der übersichtlichen Homepage, obwohl, die Marunouchi-Jungs nach dem ersten Eindruck auch sehr nett sind. Das wird aber meine erste Auslandsbestellung sein und ich will da auf Nummer sicher gehen....


 
Bestell doch Du bei den Marunouchi-Jungs....dann können wir später vergleichen wo´s besser lief


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bestell doch Du bei den Marunouchi-Jungs....dann können wir später vergleichen wo´s besser lief



Yup, werde ich mal schauen, hab denen erst mal noch eine Mail geschrieben, wie die das überhaupt abwickeln wollen, weil ja kein Warenkorb oder Ähnliches auf der Seite vorhanden ist #c


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@plattform7:

Hab jetzt von bass.jp die Daten für die Überweisung bekommen:

21.420 Yen für die Rolle und *keine weiteren Gebühren*!

Hab extra nochmal nachgefragt weil ich es nicht glauben konnte.
Hoffentlich hatten die jetzt nicht nur Probleme mit meinem Englisch!?


----------



## plattform7 (6. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn...

Hört sich doch sehr gut an. Also auch keine Versandkosten? 
Das wäre ja prima #6

Ich habe auch noch mal mit den anderen japanischen Jungs die Mails ausgetauscht... Ordern muss man da per mail, alle Infos bezüglich PayPal usw. werden auch per Mail ausgetauscht...


----------



## plattform7 (7. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das war´s dann wohl endgültig mit Ginrin bei eBay:


----------



## camilos (7. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi 

Ein großer Stern [und wenn wir ehrlich sind, ein Preisdumper] ist erloschen!

Mögen seine Lieferanten ihr Geld bekommen...möge er unter einem anderen Namen einen neuen Shop eröffnen    

Echt schade, ich habe es verpasst eine Biomaster bei ihm zu bestellen....aber dafür gibt es Plat oder Marounchi, oder Bass.jp

Grüße


----------



## sa-s (7. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @plattform7:
> 
> Hab jetzt von bass.jp die Daten für die Überweisung bekommen:
> 
> ...




je geh weida börnie,

warum hast denn wieder g´spart.

nur 2205 jpy mehr und du hättst eine salzwasserresistente gekriegt.

bin schon gespannt, wie die abwicklung so läuft. habe mir auch schon wieder ein objekt der begierde ausgespäht.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (9. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> je geh weida börnie,
> 
> warum hast denn wieder g´spart.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sepp!

1. Angel ich nie im Salzwasser
2. Hat die "F" mehr Lager

Was solls denn bei Dir schon wieder sein? Ne Rolle, oder?


----------



## Bernhard* (9. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jetzt geht´s aber los...

...*Was ist denn "D.N.A. Double Helix Titanium"????*





Quelle: http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/megabass/rod/evoluzion_dti/F4-65XDti.jpg


----------



## sa-s (9. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hi Sepp!
> 
> 1. Angel ich nie im Salzwasser
> 2. Hat die "F" mehr Lager
> ...



na habedere,

i hob ma nur denkt, dass bei eich im oberlauf die abwässer a bisserl schärfer san. :q 

sag niemals nie, i dad gern öfter im salzigen fischen, wenn´s ned so weit weg war.

zumindest dachte ich, dass die lager der salzwasserressistenten stabiler sind von der verwendeten legierung. (aber ehrlich g´sagt schreckt mich die farbe schon auch ab.)

wahrscheinlich wird ne shimano mein nächstes opfer, weiss noch nicht obs die 51er oder die 101dc wird. mal schauen wie sich die dinge entwickeln.

also schönes wochenende und viel spass beim gig

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (9. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht´s aber los...
> 
> ...*Was ist denn "D.N.A. Double Helix Titanium"????*


 
Selber gefunden...und zwar hier


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ein großer Stern [und wenn wir ehrlich sind, ein Preisdumper] ist erloschen!
> 
> Mögen seine Lieferanten ihr Geld bekommen...



und möge ich noch den Rapala Wobbler bekommen den ich noch bei ihm bestellt habe...
Ich hoffe es ist kein tragicher Fall der zum Schließen des Shops geführt hat

Grüsse,
Philipp


----------



## Bernhard* (19. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Erfahrungsbericht zu bass.co.jp:*

Habe heute meine Rolle erhalten. Folgende Einzelheiten haben sich beim Versand ergeben:

1. Online-Bestellung recht komfortabel
2. Paypal-Zahlung an bass.co.jp (nur Betrag für Artikel - hier 21420 YEN)
3. Zusätzlich Paypal-Zahlung an dankedanke@paypal.com (nur Versandkosten - hier 3450 YEN)
4. Versand/Erhalt per EMS-Tracking / DHL

- Rolle war vorbildlich verpackt
- passende Schnur als Gratisbeilage!

Übrigens:
Viele Ruten (z.B. Megabass, nicht Daiko) sind auch dort bei Email-Anfrage erhältlich. Leider ist eine diesbezügliche Bestellung bei 15000-20000 YEN Versandkosten (Versand per FedEx) uninteressant.

p.s. Gäbe es die Sachen (zu einem normalen Preis) in Deutschland wäre dies natürlich für mich die erste Adresse! Gerne würde ich dafür auch mehr zahlen - dafür hätte ich ja bessere Garantieleistungen....nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Heinzmann (19. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kann mich dem nur anschliessen.
Ich habe dort meine Ever Green Rute und ne Alphas bestellt. Hatte sogar die Lieferung, bevor ich eine Rechnung hatte und bezahlt habe. Haben ganz schönes vertrauen, die Japaner....
Allerdings ist der Versand mit 14.000 Yen kein Pappenstiel, dafür ist die Auswahl an EG riesig.


----------



## schroe (19. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Börnie,
vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. #h 


Übrigens, feines Röllchen. Würde sich bestimmt die oben abgeb. Cyclone gut drunter machen.


----------



## Kay (19. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jo #6 
Dank Dir auch für den Bericht Börnie. Schön das alles glatt gelaufen ist.
Viel Spass mit dem feinen Teil. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## rainer1962 (19. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. #h
> 
> 
> Übrigens, feines Röllchen. Würde sich bestimmt die oben abgeb. Cyclone gut drunter machen.


 

das schon nur passen Börnies Finger nicht dazu   

merci Börni für deine Infos


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mal was anderes...

Hab ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden ("Shimano Cardiff mit Dönerspiess-Schnurverlegung" oder so ähnlich):




Von was kann das kommen? Kann das auch von einem Fehler beim Aufspulen kommen???




schroe schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. #h
> 
> Übrigens, feines Röllchen. Würde sich bestimmt die oben abgeb. Cyclone gut drunter machen.


 
No Problem, Stefan - da kannst beruht Deine "Arschgeweih-Rolle" ordern!! :q 

p.s. Kuck mal das Bild oben an und stell Dir einfach mal vor das wär ne nagelneue und frisch bespulte Daiwa.... 
Haste ´nen Problemlösungsansatz?



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das schon nur passen Börnies Finger nicht dazu
> 
> merci Börni für deine Infos


 
Hm, da überlegt man doch ob ne titanverstärke "Evolutions" nicht besser wär für dieses Landei.


----------



## schroe (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Börnie,
Fehler beim Aufspulen. Kann also mit jeder Daiwa auch passieren. Bedienerfehler.  
Die "Öffnung" der Schnurführung hat einen breiteren Durchmesser als die Schnur (auf dem Bild schön zu erkennen). Dadurch ergeben sich optional mehrere Möglichkeiten an Wickelbildern innerhalb des Öffnungswinkels. 
Legt man die unteren Schnurlagen einseitig (man führt mittels Finger anfänglich die Schnur bis an den linken und rechten Spulenrand), folgen die weiteren Klänge der Grundwicklung. Man kann ja innerhalb der Weite der Schnurführungsöffnung noch Spielräume nutzen.

Arschgeweihrolle????:q


----------



## BeeJay (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Die "Öffnung" der Schnurführung hat einen breiteren Durchmesser als die Schnur (auf dem Bild schön zu erkennen). Dadurch ergeben sich optional mehrere Möglichkeiten an Wickelbildern innerhalb des Öffnungswinkels.


Japp genau das isses. Die Schnur beim Aufspulen möglichst mittig über dem Rutenblank durch die Finger ziehen, dann sollte das in Ordnung sein.


schroe schrieb:


> Arschgeweihrolle????:q


Er verwechselt gerade hinten mit vorne. Hoffentlich passiert ihm das bei den Mädels nicht auch. :q

BeeJay

/Edit: ...


----------



## schroe (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Und die "Arschgeweihrolle" hat, wie Börnies Alphas auch, eine doppelt konifizierte Spule. 
Sie machen es dem "Baitcastiddi" am Rollenknauf etwas leichter, eben ein solch unharmonisches Wickelbild zu verhindern. 
Also genau etwas für mich.:q


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Einfach mal so ne Frage mitten in den Raum:

Hat eigentlich mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit der specialist casting von P&M gemacht?  

Was ist so das maximale was die Ködertechnisch bewältigt?


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Arschgeweihrolle????:q


 
Ist dem Moped eingefallen - find ich aber auch sehr passend



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...Er verwechselt gerade hinten mit vorne. Hoffentlich passiert ihm das bei den Mädels nicht auch. :q




Ok, dann halt F...äh. Mumugeweih...
Verwechslungen sind nie aus Versehen


----------



## BeeJay (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit der specialist casting von P&M gemacht?


Mit ner Alphas-103F + 10/12lb Mono harmoniert das Dingens recht gut. 
Ich würde sie folgendermaßen fischen/einordnen:
realistisches Ködergewichtsspektrum 10-24g, Sweet Spot so bei 14-16g.

BeeJay


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Mit ner Alphas-103F + 10/12lb Mono harmoniert das Dingens recht gut.
> Ich würde sie folgendermaßen fischen/einordnen:
> Realistisches Ködergewichtsspektrum 10-24g, Sweet Spot so bei 14-16g.
> 
> BeeJay



Ok das Dingens ist vllt nich auf deinem Niveau aber fürn armen Azubi die letzte Rettung:m

Also Sweet Spot bei 15gr...bissen lasch noch fürn DD Squirrel 
 oder?

Is ne Revo zu schwer für das Rütchen?


----------



## BeeJay (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade ständig die 61er und 67er Squirrels fischen möchtest, ist die Revo durchaus eine in Frage kommende Rolle. Sicher für die leichten Köder nicht so ganz optimal, aber durchaus ok.

Zum Thema "armer Azubi": die P&M ist eine klasse Rute, unschlagbar im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis *und* sie fischt sich sehr gut - 79er Squirrels sind damit auch kein Problem (ein DD Arnaud100 wäre imho auch noch drin). 

BeeJay

P.S.: Du würdest dich wundern, wie oft ich meine P&M Jigruten fische...


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade ständig die 61er und 67er Squirrels fischen möchtest, ist die Revo durchaus eine in Frage kommende Rolle. Sicher für die leichten Köder nicht so ganz optimal, aber durchaus ok.
> 
> Zum Thema "armer Azubi": die P&M ist eine klasse Rute, unschlagbar im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis *und* sie fischt sich sehr gut - 79er Squirrels sind damit auch kein Problem (ein DD Arnaud100 wäre imho auch noch drin).
> 
> ...



Ui! Hört sich gut an!:q

Revo halt weil ich schon eine an der Jerke hab und dann nur nen Schnurwechsel nötig wäre und keine neue Rolle!

DD Arnaud noch machbar? Das is gut#6

Dann müsste ja son 125er Freddy auch noch drinn sein!?

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Illexfreak (20. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

125er Freddy hat 25 gramm... wenn du nicht voll durchziehst geht das auch noch wenn das spektrum von 10-24g reicht...


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Megabass-Ruten vom Regentaucher???   #c*


----------



## Raabiat (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo grobmotorischer Burnaldo....|supergri
ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du den Urheber des oben von dir veröffentlichten Dönerspieß um die Erlaubnis zur Verwendung gebeten hast.#c|kopfkrat 

Wenn ich wollte würd ich mich der großen Abmahnwelle anschliessen und mir ein paar Steezchen durch dich finanzieren, aber ich bin ja nich so:g

Die Dönerspießwicklung gibbet übrigens inzwischen nicht mehr. Weiss Gott wieso die auf einmal weg ist..#c


----------



## mad (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hallo grobmotorischer Burnaldo....|supergri
> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du den Urheber des oben von dir veröffentlichten Dönerspieß um die Erlaubnis zur Verwendung gebeten hast.#c|kopfkrat



ein BAYER fragt nicht lange, steht sogar im gesetzt.:vik: 
und zum 2ten, börnie arbeitet bei "hoffendlich A....... versichert" da hast du keine chance.#h |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hallo grobmotorischer Burnaldo....|supergri
> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du den Urheber des oben von dir veröffentlichten Dönerspieß um die Erlaubnis zur Verwendung gebeten hast.#c|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich wollte würd ich mich der großen Abmahnwelle anschliessen und mir ein paar Steezchen durch dich finanzieren, aber ich bin ja nich so:g
> ...


 
Wollt´ Dich doch nur schützen und nicht als "zu blöd zum aufspulen" dizzen!! :m


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ein BAYER fragt nicht lange, steht sogar im gesetzt.:vik:
> und zum 2ten, börnie arbeitet bei "hoffendlich A....... versichert" da hast du keine chance.#h |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Genau! Und hier dokumentierte Versicherungsbetrügereien werden sofort zur Anzeige gebracht höhö |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Traurig, traurig...
Hab ich grad bei TT gefunden: Zum 2ten mal gefischt und beim Werfen eines 110er Wobblers sauber in der Mitte Gebrochen. Ich tipp mal auf Transportschaden. Megabass USA hat mir kürzlich da ne Mail geschrieben, dass das leider sehr oft vorkommt!

*Megabass Elseil:*





Wenn mir das passieren würde gäbs Tote!!


----------



## Florelli (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Der 110er Wobbler^^ ist übrigens ein Megabass Vision 110


----------



## Regentaucher (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Megabass-Ruten vom Regentaucher???   #c*



es kommt demnächst der 2007/2008 Katalog mit den neuen Modellen raus. Dann werden wir die neuen Ruten-Modelle im Programm haben...bringt ja nix die (in Anführungsstrichen) alten Modelle online zu stellen!

Gut Ding will Weile haben, war schon mit den Wobblern eine schwere Geburt#t


----------



## arn0r (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bei den megabass wobblern fehlen mir einige wichtige modelle, besonders ein paar größere wobbler bzw. ito produkte, aber hauptsache ihr habt den smolt, der iss weltklasse :m


----------



## Regentaucher (21. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

arn0r: da kommt schon noch einiges an Wobblern von MB. Gerade die Itö Produkte oder Marken wie "Zip Baits" z.b. sind ja auch sehr interessant. 

Der Smolt und der Griffon waren die ersten Wobbler von MB die ich hatte. Der Smolt imitiert m.E. am besten einen kleinen Köderfisch (Laube) wie ich finde. Haben mir schon einige gute Barsche gebracht!


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Endspurt bei Ginrinpeche.com!!*

Neu aufgenommene Artikel am 22.3.07: 6 1/2 Seiten Megabass-Ruten!

Es werden Wetten angenommen, wann der Startschuß erfolgt...


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

und?

hast du dir schon ein schnäppchen auserkoren?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> und?
> 
> hast du dir schon ein schnäppchen auserkoren?
> 
> ...


 
Klaro, aber in einem anderen Shop...


----------



## sa-s (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Klaro, aber in einem anderen Shop...




herr geheimrat,

mehr details!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Endspurt bei Ginrinpeche.com!!*
> 
> Neu aufgenommene Artikel am 22.3.07: 6 1/2 Seiten Megabass-Ruten!
> 
> Es werden Wetten angenommen, wann der Startschuß erfolgt...



Leider sind die Preise weit weg von den früheren Ebay-Konditionen...:c

Hätte man das mal vorher geahnt... #c

Weiß einer was neues, ob der Shop eventuell wieder aufmacht?

@Burn: Welchen Shop hast Du denn als neue Quelle aufgetan?

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Neu aufgenommene Artikel am 22.3.07: 6 1/2 Seiten Megabass-Ruten!


Seite geändert: http://www.ginrinpeche.com/default.php/cPath/26_142

Die Preise >300 EUR sind aber wohl ein Druckfehler oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> herr geheimrat,
> 
> mehr details!


 


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Burn: Welchen Shop hast Du denn als neue Quelle aufgetan?


 
Ihr habt ne PN



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Preise >300 EUR sind aber wohl ein Druckfehler oder? |kopfkrat


 
Wieso? Du nix sehen Unterschied zwischen "Evolution" und "nicht Evolution"?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wieso? Du nix sehen Unterschied zwischen "Evolution" und "nicht Evolution"?


Nein, ich meine den nahenden Ohnmachtsanfall |uhoh:  im Angesicht überhaupt solcher Preise für solche Stöckchen. Und dabei sogar noch etliche: "Taper : Slow Taper".

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen. 

Ich werde da jetzt demnöchst mal gaaanz anders probieren, und mal sehen was da wirklich bei raus kommt. Ansteckend und reizend für besondere Stunden ist die Twitcherei ja irgendwie schon. :g


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine den nahenden Ohnmachtsanfall |uhoh: im Angesicht überhaupt solcher Preise für solche Stöckchen. Und dabei sogar noch etliche: "Taper : Slow Taper".
> 
> Aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen.
> 
> Ich werde da jetzt demnöchst mal gaaanz anders probieren, und mal sehen was da wirklich bei raus kommt. Ansteckend und reizend für besondere Stunden ist die Twitcherei ja irgendwie schon. :g


 
In den Längen die Du bevorzugst gibt´s die Stöckchen tatsächlich nicht. Aber da würde sich sicher was für Dich finden mit einer schööööön flexiblen Spitze, die ganz weit weg von einer VHF ist |rolleyes .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab ich doch schon längst, und inzwischen mehrfach, allerdings etwas Portemonnaie schonender. 
Wenn sich die Bilderchen da oben sehe, könnte ich allerdings einiges stylischer und optisch netter umbauen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon längst, und inzwischen mehrfach, allerdings etwas Portemonnaie schonender.
> Wenn sich die Bilderchen da oben sehe, könnte ich allerdings einiges stylischer und optisch netter umbauen. |kopfkrat


 
Megabass, tuned bei Angeldet? #d


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine den nahenden Ohnmachtsanfall |uhoh: im Angesicht überhaupt solcher Preise für solche Stöckchen. Und dabei sogar noch etliche: "Taper : Slow Taper".


 

#c kapiere da gar nix


----------



## schroe (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jau,........ der Det mit einer MB.|supergri 
Seinen unsentimentalen "Kampfberichten" mit entfesselten "Marlinhechten" gedenkend, gebe ich den Ruten unter F7 etwa zwei Minuten, bis sie aussehen wie der "Transportschaden" vom Burn.|supergri 
Zu wenig Armierung,....obwohl teilweise Kevlar verbaut ist, und dieser bekanntlich eine Rute "slow" macht.:q  Heißt natürlich nicht, dass alle "slow´s" "kevlararmiert" sind und umgekehrt nicht, das alle "fast´s" kein Kev verbaut haben.

@Börnie,
du hast doch wohl zwei Ruten bestellt,.....oder?#h  
Die "Ungeliebtere" der beiden war ja mir versprochen.
Du erinnerst dich?
Gebe mich auch mit dem unhandlichen Jabberwock zufrieden.:m 

Und,.........
Raabis Lizensrechtsabmahnung ist auch noch offen.
Die wäre bestimmt durch ein wahlweises MB-Modell für ihn zu umgehen.|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> #c kapiere da gar nix


 
Er meint "Da gibt´s doch auch was von Ratio... äh Fenwick/Silstar..." :q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Börnie,
> du hast doch wohl zwei Ruten bestellt,.....oder?#h
> ...


 
1. Die zweite (Jabbi) war dann leider doch nicht mehr lieferbar - hätt ich Dir von Herzen gegönnt!!! |rolleyes 
2. Der soll brav bleiben, sonst gibts eine uff die 12! |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@schroe
deswegen nehme/will ich die doch gar nicht, sind mir einfach zu teuer und ich brauche wie du messerscharf erkannt hast, was derberes. 

@rainer
Ich meine einfach den Materialpreis, gerade in Kohlefasermenge pro EUR. Der ist bei einer dünnen 6ft Rute für mein Gefühl dann ja nochmal erheblich teurer als für eine gleich teure 8m Stipprute, wo ja wirklich eine Materialmenge verbraucht wird. Mehr wollte ich damit gar nicht sagen. 

Wenn man mal bespielsweise das Rutengewicht mit ca.100g = ca.3 unzen und den Blank mit 2unzen rechnet, Preis zu 360 EUR, dann kommt die Unze Rutenkohlefaser auf 180 EUR, gar nicht mehr sooo weit weg vom aktuellen Goldpreis! 

Ob sich die Anlage darin jetzt mehr oder weniger lohnt kann ich zur Zeit aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Det jetzt hab ichs kapiert.....das problem ist nur dass der preis einer Rute nicht nur durch das Blankmetrial zu "errechnen" ist (wobei zum. ich nicht weiß welche Materialien in welcher Form mit welchem Anteil und unter welchem Produktionsaufwand eingearbeitet wurde), da gehört nun mal noch wesentl. mehr dazu last but not least auch die verarbeitung, die gemessen an japanruten (auch die "billigen"), hier in der BRD seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das mit dem Material ist natürlich offen, bzw. besser gesagt wohl eher geheim :g, weil gute Sache posaunt man nicht heraus, wenn man von der Qualität ohnehin überzeugt ist bzw. die dem Wettbewerb voraus ist, siehe auch wie z.B. Harrison.

Was mich dann mit dem Material und den Combos schon sehr interessieren würde bzw. für mich grundsätzlich nicht so klar ist:

- kann man mit den Combos auch richtig große Fische fangen, also gezielt und nicht eher versehentlich, oder sind gerade die Ruten dafür nicht so designed bzw. setzen einem bei Brachialfischen  doch enge Erfolgsgrenzen?
- oder ist das ganze mehr als Alternative mittels einer spielerischen und intensiver fesselnden Methode zu sehen, um mehr aus dem vorhanden "Gamefish" und dem Kunstköderangeln herauszuholen?

So ganz habe ich das glaube ich noch nicht verstanden |kopfkrat , was die tieferen Beweggründe sind usw. .
Daß es Spaß machen soll und tut schon.

Bitte um Aufklärung! :m


----------



## schroe (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Bitte um Aufklärung!



Die Freunde edler Tropfen sind mir bspw. ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
Meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt kann ich durch Trinkwasser guenstig regulieren. 
Da brauchts keinen Wein.
Wenn´s schon Wein sein muß, kann es auch ein guter aus dem Discount sein. 
Ist auch Traubensaft und u.U. chemisch kaum von teureren Sorten zu unterscheiden.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nun Det......
in erster Linie ist es so dass die Ruten auf die jeweilige Köderklasse genauestens abgestimmt ist um dem "Gamefisch" all seine Möglichkeiten zu entlocken, dies wiederum hat zur Folge dass man bedingt durch das optimale entfalten des Köderspiels dementsprechend mehr Bisse des zu beangelnden Zielfisches bekommt. Keine Bange braucht man vor großen Fischen zu haben, selbst mit der Intimitador oder meiner Steez usw. hätte ich keine Problem den Meterhecht zu landen, sofern man das tackle richtig zusammenstellt und dann diesbezügl. für sich arbeiten lässt. Es ist einfach eine ganz andere Art zu fischen. Mit dem Barschtackle kann ich durchaus auch einen hecht landen wenn die gegebenheiten stimmen, dafür ist es aber eigentl. nicht vorgesehen genauso wenig wie die 75er VHF für den gezielten Wallerfang. Mit der Daiko und den dazugehörigen Wobblern gehe ich auf Zanderjagd, mit der Intimitador (F3 Klasse bis 14gr WG) eher auf Barsch mit der rekkai eher auf hecht mit größen Ködern usw.....Die Brachialgewalt sollte dann halt auf das Tackle abgestimmt werden, ähnl. wie eine Balzer Spin 25 mit 25er Mono auf die ein 120er hecht einsteigt, der ist ja dann auch anders zu Drillen als an einer Turbo Kev Pike.
Das gesamte "speziallisierte" Tackle dient eigentl. dazu dem Köder das optimale an Spiel, Wurfweite, Zielgenauigkeit usw. zu entlocken, darau, das habe ich ja schon gesagt, ergeben sich automatisch mehr Bisse und die wiederum sind die Voraussetzung für nasse Kescher|supergri 
Ich bin nahezu voll davon abgekommen eine Rute mit ans Wasser zu nehmen um dann soviele Ködergewichtsklassen wie mögl. damit zu fischen, frei nach dem Motto von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander ist alles drin 
Mein bestreben ist folgendes...
Je nach Tackle/Köderwahl zu Hause den Zielfisch auf die Schuppen zu legen. 
als Beispiel meine Überlegungen wenn ich ans Wasser gehe:
heute habe ich folgende Gegebenheiten,
anlaufendes Wasser,...konstante Wetterlage seit Tagen ein leichtes Tief, getrübtes Wetter mit ab und an Regenfällen,...Wasser leicht abgetrübt,...zunehmder Mond letztes Drittel....aus Zeitgründen kann ich eigentlich nur früh morgens oder Abends ergibt die Folgerung:
Ideal Bedingungen für Zander
also das Tackle auf Zielfisch Zander abgestimmt und ab ans Wasser....
bleibe ich Schneider habe ich mich ganz einfach verzockt, fange ich einen Hecht bin ich innerlich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, da dies nicht mein Zielfisch war (obwohl es mich zwar freut, aber ich habe anglerisch eine Niederlage einstecken müssen).
Ich gehe also eigentlich nicht mit ner Allrounrute ans Wasser um dann zu sehen was beisst sondern ich sattle das Pferd umgekehrt auf. Ich nehme mir einen Zielfisch vor und dieser wird bejagt. Mir sind dann ein paar Bisse des Zielfisches im obigen Fall Zander lieber (auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht landen kann) als 3 Hechte, da ich mich in meinen Überlegungen durch die Fehlbisse bestätigt sehe. Warum ich die Zander dann nicht bekommen habe regt mich dann wiederum an über meine Angelart oder auch über das tackle nachzudenken um es beim nächsten mal besser zu machen.....
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir erklären wie ich das ganze so sehe und wohin mein Bestreben geht.....


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Freunde edler Tropfen sind mir bspw. ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
> Meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt kann ich durch Trinkwasser guenstig regulieren.
> Da brauchts keinen Wein.
> Wenn´s schon Wein sein muß, kann es auch ein guter aus dem Discount sein.
> Ist auch Traubensaft und u.U. chemisch kaum von teureren Sorten zu unterscheiden.


 
warst mal wieder schneller als ich kein Wunder bei der Länge meines Posts
gut gesagt ich muss jetzt leicht schmunzeln wenn ich meinen erklärungsversuch dahingehend sehe#6


----------



## schroe (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ich meine einfach den Materialpreis, gerade in Kohlefasermenge pro EUR. Der ist bei einer dünnen 6ft Rute für mein Gefühl dann ja nochmal erheblich teurer als für eine gleich teure 8m Stipprute, wo ja wirklich eine Materialmenge verbraucht wird. Mehr wollte ich damit gar nicht sagen.




Mein Elektrogerätepartner hat mir erklärt, ich dürfe den Neupreis meiner Waschmaschine nicht in das Verhältnis zum Preis für das Kg Altmetall setzen. Gäbe es Unterschiede.|kopfkrat 

@Rainer,
verdelli, müßte längst weg sein. Gibt Ärger.|krach:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke für eure Erklärungen, jetzt verstehe ich wenigstens wieder einiges! #h |supergri 

@rainer
Das mit dem viel mehr spezialisierten und eben nicht so allroundigen Tackle sehe ich zum Teil auch so. Genau eine Sache die z.B. gegen den "Universal-Allheilsbringer" BP spricht, und wieso ich lieber alleine schonmal mit 4 unterschiedlichen VHF-WG-Stärken ans Wasser zu gehen gedenke, von den anderen Ruten(combos) mal gar nicht zu reden, also möglichst genau abgestimmt. Oder fürs Wandern eben eine genau ausgesucht.
Nur das mit der Rutenkürze ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt, vlt. weil ich selber nicht so lang geraten bin? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Daß es Spaß machen soll und tut schon.


 

sry diesen doch sehr sehr sehr wichtigen Aspekt vergass ich, vor lauter Erklärungsversuchen, zu erwähnen|supergri  #6


----------



## Bernhard* (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ rainer & det:

Würd´s so sagen:

Spezialisierung da, wo Spezialisierung nötig.
Generalisierung da, wo Generalisierung möglich.

Megabass-Wobbler an einer Blechpeitsche sehen vielleicht im ersten Augenblick recht gut aus - passen dann aber doch nicht so ganz zueinander. An so eine Rute gehört ein Blinker, ein Gufi oder ein *geschleppter *Wobbler.
Für aktives Fischen mit Wobblern muss einfach was spezielles her. Und das muss aufgrund der Führungstechniken u.a. halt etwas kürzer und schön leicht sein und natürlich ganz ander Blank-Charakteristiken an den Tag legen!!!

Jedoch auf Biegen und Brechen für jeden einzelnen Köder die 100% perfekte Kombo zu haben und bei Neuerungen auf dem Word-Tackle-Markt sofort mitzuziehen ist dann auch meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu viel Stress und finanzieller Aufwand.

Andererseits schwachsinnig find ich´s z.B. aber auch sündteure und erstklassige Köder in der Box zu haben und dafür dann keine geeignete Rute zu besitzen.
Gleichermassen denke ich über teure Rollen auf mittelmässigen Ruten und anders rum.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich immer entsprechend lange und ausgiebig darüber Gedanken machen, was und wie man fischen will. Wenn man sich das dann gut überlegt hat soll man sich dann was gescheites zulegen. Denn nur so hat man damit auch seinen Spass und kann damit auch erfolgreich loslegen.

Aufgrund des Spassfaktores (z.B. zusätzliche Baitcaster zur Statio) kann dann aber schon auch mal ne "unnötige" Combo "nötig" sein. |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (22. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @ rainer & det:
> 
> Würd´s so sagen:
> 
> ...


 
für mich ist eben generalisierung KEINE Alternative!
Spezialisierung ist für MICH IMMER nötig
warum habe ich oben erklärt



> Für aktives Fischen mit Wobblern muss einfach was spezielles her. Und das muss aufgrund der Führungstechniken u.a. halt etwas kürzer und schön leicht sein und natürlich ganz ander Blank-Charakteristiken an den Tag legen!!!
> 
> Jedoch auf Biegen und Brechen für jeden einzelnen Köder die 100% perfekte Kombo zu haben und bei Neuerungen auf dem Word-Tackle-Markt sofort mitzuziehen ist dann auch meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu viel Stress und finanzieller Aufwand.


aufgrund meiner angestrebten Spezialisierung ist es für MICH wichtig für die Köderklasse die richtige Combo zu haben.



> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich immer entsprechend lange und ausgiebig darüber Gedanken machen, was und wie man fischen will. Wenn man sich das dann gut überlegt hat soll man sich dann was gescheites zulegen. Denn nur so hat man damit auch seinen Spass und kann damit auch erfolgreich loslegen.


ich glaube das machen hier in diesem Fred eigentllich alle, nur sind die ergebnisse teilweise anders, weil andere prioritäten gesetzt werden


> Aufgrund des Spassfaktores (z.B. zusätzliche Baitcaster zur Statio) kann dann aber schon auch mal ne "unnötige" Combo "nötig" sein. |rolleyes


 Ich kenne keinen Angler der nicht ne "unnötige" Combo im Keller hat#6


----------



## Bernhard* (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> für mich ist eben generalisierung KEINE Alternative!
> Spezialisierung ist für MICH IMMER nötig
> warum habe ich oben erklärt
> 
> ...


 
Genau! Soviel Spezialisierung wie nötig ist!

Du hast doch auch Combos mit denen Du Köder *von/bis* fischt. 100 % spezialisiert ist keiner. Etwas mehr ginge immer!!
Und gerade um die letzten 5-10 %, die sein *könnten aber nicht müssen* gehts mir!

Ich poche auf die Spezialisierung die sein muss, weil sonst entsprechende Köder/Techniken keinen Sinn machen.
Andererseits verwähre ich mich aber den letzten 5-10 %, die einfach nicht unbedigt sein müssen. #d


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Genau! Soviel Spezialisierung wie nötig ist!


falsch.........wie möglich ist.......muß es bei mir heißen



> Du hast doch auch Combos mit denen Du Köder *von/bis* fischt. 100 % spezialisiert ist keiner.


das liegt in der Natur der Sache hängt halt mit den Blanks zusammen, je enger die WG zusammenliegen um so lieber wärs mir im Prinzip....
will heissen eine Rute für eine Köderklasse ist optimal, es ist so dass ein 100er Arnouds nun mal nicht soviel Druck macht wie ein 79er Squirrel, von daher ist es eine Köderklasse und genau für diese Klasse brauch ich dann die Rute, dass man damit auch Reef Runner Ripstick und ähnl. optimal fischen kann, liegt daran dass es EINE Köderklasse ist




> Etwas mehr ginge immer!!
> Und gerade um die letzten 5-10 %, die sein *könnten aber nicht müssen* gehts mirIch poche auf die Spezialisierung die sein muss, weil sonst entsprechende Köder/Techniken keinen Sinn machen.
> Andererseits verwähre ich mich aber den letzten 5-10 %, die einfach nicht unbedigt sein müssen. #d


 das ist halt bei mir anders, deswegen fische ich auch KEINE BP sondern für die diversen Köder diverse Ruten, bei den Wobblern/Twitchbaits/Jerks usw ists bei mir halt noch extremer!
Ich fische halt nicht so allroundmässig. aber das habe ich oben erklärt, wenn ich wirklich nicht weiß was ich fischen möchte und das erst am Wasser entscheide, dann nehme ich halt mehr Ruten und die passenden Köder mit, kommt aber eigentlich bei mir nicht vor. ich weiß genau wie ich, wann womit, welchen Zielfisch beangle und nehme die entsprechende Combo nebst den daziugehörigen Ködern mit. Das unterscheidet UNS beide! Du nimmst EINE Combo und willst mit der 0er Mepps bis zum 23 Gufi Alles fischen, ich gehe auf Barsch und ärgere mich wenn ich keinen fange selbst wenn ich 3 hechte gekeschert habe ist das dann KEIN Erfolg für mich, da ich auf Barsch aus war, ich hoffe du hast den Unterschied jetzt endlich kapiert


----------



## Bernhard* (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> Das unterscheidet UNS beide! Du nimmst EINE Combo und willst mit der 0er Mepps bis zum 23 Gufi Alles fischen, ...


 
Klaro! Zum Fangen von Köderfischen und zum Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen nehm ich die natürlich auch her. Meine ganzen Feeder- und Winklepicker, sowie die Matchruten hab ich auch alle verkauft...hab ja ne BP! |uhoh: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine beiden neuen Wobbler-Ruten abbestellen und die restlichen 6/7 Spinn- und Jerkruten verkaufen - dann bin ich endlich wunschlos glücklich. Ich und meine BP.
Wir werden übrigens demnächst heiraten...bist herzlich eingeladen. Wir haben geplant mindestens 3 kleine Sniper zu bekommen. Vielleicht willst ja eine adoptieren. :q


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

behalte mal deine Heckenschützen#6 ...wenn du die getestet hast gib mal laut, ist aber nix anderes als ein Blank den Mad seit geraumer zeit im keller hat,
von dem ab gesehen wurde es auch zeit dass du dich veränderst#6 indem du dir wieder ne allrounderin holst mit 5-100gr
wobei ich es erst glaube wenn ich es sehe sonst könntest du deine BP ja wechschmeissen oder verticken, bzw. wie es sich für Eltern ab nem gewisswen Alter gehört in Rente gehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

dachte du wolltest dir die zulegen????
http://www.jackall.co.jp/ps006.html


----------



## Bernhard* (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> behalte mal deine Heckenschützen#6 ...wenn du die getestet hast gib mal laut, ist aber nix anderes als ein Blank den Mad seit geraumer zeit im keller hat,
> von dem ab gesehen wurde es auch zeit dass du dich veränderst#6 indem du dir wieder ne allrounderin holst mit 5-100gr
> wobei ich es erst glaube wenn ich es sehe sonst könntest du deine BP ja wechschmeissen oder verticken, bzw. wie es sich für Eltern ab nem gewisswen Alter gehört in Rente gehen.


 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> dachte du wolltest dir die zulegen????
> http://www.jackall.co.jp/ps006.html


 
Lieber Rainer!
Ich glaub Du bist ein wenig verwirrt!

Ich kauf mir doch nicht noch zusätzlich ne Sniper! Das war doch nur ne Anspielung, dass ich meine BP trotz allem heiss und innig liebe....usw....heirate...usw....Kinder (kleine Snipers) kriegen...

Ist ja wie gesagt der gleiche Blank.

Die Poison Slayer von Jackall Bros. wollt ich mir doch auch nie wirklich kaufen. Hab doch nur gemeint, dass das für einen alten Metaller wie mich eigentlich ein "Must have" ist ("Poison" Lied von Alice Cooper, "Slayer" ist geile Trash-Metal-Band).

Bestellt sind:
- Megabass Cyclone
- "Twitchbait" made bei MAD (Statio)

Kennst Dich jetzt wieder aus oder solln wir DICH in Rente schicken??


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

:q blöder Hund  ..... mich in Rente schicken |kopfkrat ...obwohl da hätt ich dann Zeit zum fischen allerdings......das geld würde man dazu fehlen|gr: 
drück dich halt in Zukunft klar aus, du blickst ja selbst nimmer durch mit dem was du alles anzettelst...kennst du die Rute....die schnur....die Rolle...aber was ist denn mit der und der und wo kauf ich wann was....du kennst glaube ich das ganze www. wo es angelzeuch gibt....bin nur froh dass du endlich ne MB Cyclone holst, wobei da nicht die Alpha sondern die Steez draufgehört:vik: :q 
in diesem Sinne, warten wir ab was du so von dir gibst wenn du endlich deine Spezialcombo für Köderklasse Arnouds gefischt hast #6


----------



## Bernhard* (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Lieber Rainer,

Deine Posts muss man dafür gerne auch mal ein zweites mal lesen, damit man versteht was Du meinst! |rolleyes 

Bin ja zur Zeit auch recht brav und halte mich mit neuen Themen etwas zurück. Insbesondere Themen wg. Schnüren hat mir ja der MAD (Robert) verboten. Und den will ich momentan lieber nicht verärgern... 

Bezüglich "Alphas vs. Steez" --> das sind wieder die von mir erwähnten 5-10 % die nicht sein müssen....hoff´ ich zumindest! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> >>Soviel Spezialisierung wie nötig ist!
> falsch.........wie möglich ist.......muß es bei mir heißen
> 
> das liegt in der Natur der Sache hängt halt mit den Blanks zusammen, je enger die WG zusammenliegen um so lieber wärs mir im Prinzip....
> will heissen eine Rute für eine Köderklasse ist optimal


Mal zwischengefragt, wieviele und welche Köderklassen siehst Du da? 
Beim "normalen" Spinnen sehe ich schon mal so mindestens grundlegend (bitte ergänzen ):


- WG 1-15g == 3-8g, ca.UL, optimal ca. 6g Köder, bis ca.1,5qcm QSZF
- WG 5-20g == 10-15g, ca.L,  optimal ca. 10g Köder,bis ca.3qcm QSZF
- WG 10-40g == 20-30g, ca.M,, optimal ca. 18-22g Köder, bis ca.6qcm QSZF
- WG  20-80g == 40-60g, optimal ca. 35-45g Köder, bis ca.10qcm QSZF
- WG  40-160g == 80--120g, optimal alles >60g Köder, ca.15qcm und mehr QSZF

_QSZF = Querschnitt-Zugfläche (Schaufel/Blatt), qcm=Quadratzentimeter_

macht (min.) 5 verschiedene Rutenstärken, die ich unbedingt brauche und auch habe und auch fische.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sei mir net böse Det...
 wenn ich an Oberflächenköder wie Popper, Stickbaits, an Tiefläufer, mittelwasser an Spinner und Buzzbaits an vibration, Crank und jerkbaits, an finesserigs wie Texas, Carolina usw denke. Das ganze dann mit den entsprechen Ruten in den entsprechen Längen zu paaren ist mir hier und jetzt zuviel arbeit.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Das ganze dann mit den entsprechen Ruten in den entsprechen Längen zu paaren ist mir hier und jetzt zuviel arbeit.......


Dann hab ich das auch verstanden, also ganz viele 
beruhigt mich insofern wieder, weil da also noch Optimierungspotential vorhanden ist. Werde aber durch deine obigen Ausführungen wieder angeregt die Frage mit dem Köderzug und Führbarkeit mal im Auge behalten, wäre schön wenn man das messen und skalieren könnte. (auch Theoretiker halt )


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Halo, Twitching-Liebhaber!

Nachdem Ginrin ja bei eBay dichtgemacht hat, habe ich mich ebenfalls auf die Suche nach weiteren Shops gemacht... Im Speziellen, um eine Daiwa Alphas noch irgendwo zu bekommen...

Letztendlich habe ich bei marunouchishop.com per E-Mail bestellt:
Relativ unübersichtlicher Shop
Keine Möglichkeit direkt auf der Homepage zu bestellen
Dafür sehr netter und schneller Kontakt per Mail
reibungsloser Verlauf - die Rolle war nach 2 Tagen in Deutschland #6
Hier noch mal die Preise im Überblick:
Daiwa Alphas 103 TypeF: 19856 JPY
Versand mit EMS: 2200 JPY
PAYPAL-Gebühren: 771 JPY
Insgesamt also *22827 JPY

*Habe das Röllchen heute beim Zoll abgeholt und bin happy :q






Die Rolle kommt auf eine Shimano Antares Casting drauf:l

An dieser Stelle noch ein mal Danke schön an rainer, schroe und beejay für die Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte, die mich infiziert haben #6


----------



## BeeJay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch ein mal Danke schön an rainer, schroe und beejay für die Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte, die mich infiziert haben #6


:q :q :q

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Gerät und Danke für den Bestell-Erfahrungsbericht.
Ich darf heute wieder einmal wegen 12 Päckchen Haken nach Garching zum Zoll fahren. *nerv*

BeeJay


----------



## sa-s (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich lese hier immer vom abholen.

warum wird denn die ware nicht weiter an dich geschickt?

du bezahlst doch den versand bis zu dir nach hause.

habe ich da bis jetzt glück gehabt, denn meine päckchen aus übersee, sind bis jetzt immer bis an die haustür geliefert worden.#c

schöne grüsse

hallo platform,

danke gür den schönen und informativen bericht.
viel spass mit der rolle!

werde schon wieder schwach und klink mich jetzt aus!#h

servus

sepp


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer vom abholen.
> 
> warum wird denn die ware nicht weiter an dich geschickt?
> 
> ...



Hallo, sepp...

Habe heute den netten Zollbeamten auch gefragt, was "mein" Japaner bei der Deklaration falsch gemacht hat, so dass ich deshalb als Selbstverzoller eingestufft worden bin... Er sagte mit folgendes:

Auf dem Transportschein muss eindeutig die Art der Ware (in diesem Fall "Fishing Reel" und eindeutig der Betrag gekennzeichnet sein. Über die Auslieferung zum Kunden nach Hause mit der sofortigen Erhebung der Gebühren an der Tür oder eben weiterleitung an die zuständige Zollstelle mit der Benachrichtigung des Kunden entscheiden einzig und alleine die Poststelle in Frankfurt. Zoll soll damit nichts zu tun haben.

Daraufhin habe ich mein Transportschein noch ein Mal genauer begutachtet:
Als Ware stand da "Fishing goods" drauf - vielleicht zu uneindeutig, es existieren vielleicht je nach Art des Angelzeugs unterschidliche Steuersätze #c. Bei dem Preis war eine Ziffer sehr schlecht zu lesen, er hat zwar den Produktpreis ausgewiesen, aber gleichzeitig auch "gift" angekreuzt |kopfkrat - ich musste die meine Überweisung mitbringen und vorzeigen. Vielleicht waren das die Gründe, warum ich als Selbstverzoller eingestufft worden bin #c

Was mich dabei noch mehr aufregt ist, dass die Gebühren (Umsatzsteuer + Zollzuschlag) auf die gesamte Summe erhoben werden, also auch auf die Transportkosten - wäre ja halb so schlimm, wenn mir die Rolle nach Hause geliefert worden wäre - aber ich musste die ja selbst abholen und somit auch Sprit bezahlen und Zeit aufwenden... Nun ja, die Paar Euro tun sicherlich bei so einer Bestellung nicht wirklich weh, aber interessant finde ich das trotzdem...

Dies war aber mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Bestellung in Japan - einiges kriegt man hier einfach nicht. Ich hätte die Rolle auch für 20 Euro mehr auch gerne in Deutschland gekauft - aber solange unsere Händler uns die gewünschte Ware nicht anbieten können, müssen auch gewisse "Anstrengungen" auf sich genommen werden und eine Auslandsbestelung ist unumgänglich #h


----------



## Pilkman (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> ... insgesamt also *22827 JPY * ...



Hi PF7,

also nach Tageskurs knapp über 145 Euronen komplett - da kann man echt nicht meckern. #6

Vielen Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht, ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Leckerli... :m


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi PF7,
> 
> also nach Tageskurs knapp über 145 Euronen komplett - da kann man echt nicht meckern. #6



Yup, der Preis war heis |supergri 

Deshalb habe ich auch die etwas "umständliche" Bestellung (wenn man das überhaupt so sagen darf, denn per Mail ging das wie gesagt auch recht flott und einfach) in Kauf genommen. Sicherlich muss man die Zollabgaben noch dazu bedenken und GinRin hat die Röllchen teilweise noch lukrativer angeboten, nach meinen Erkunden von allen möglichen Shops ist das aber der absolute Minimalpreis, zu dem die Rollen heutzutage angeboten werden.


----------



## Kay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

@plattform7: Dank Dir für den Bericht. Schön das der Shop funzt. 

Nach meinen Beobachtungen schwangt der Yen in den letzten Wochen zwischen 139-164 Yen pro Euro. Hast Du mal geschaut was Du wirklich bezahlt hast? Wäre interessant zu wissen ob Kursschwankungen direkt umgesetzt werden bei der Bestellung. Bei 139 Yen läge die Rolle nämlich schon Richtung 164 Euro.

Gruss Kay


----------



## schroe (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin PL7,
viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem kleinen Schätzchen.#6 

Der Kurs ist gut,....sogar sehr gut. 
Ginrin war eigentlich auch nicht guenstiger. Regulärer Preis im e-Bay-Shop war umbei 175€, später dann umbei 157€.

Sie war lediglich im "Bargain" und das auch nur für kurze Zeit erheblich guenstiger zu erstehen.


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Nach meinen Beobachtungen schwangt der Yen in den letzten Wochen zwischen 139-164 Yen pro Euro. Hast Du mal geschaut was Du wirklich bezahlt hast? Wäre interessant zu wissen ob Kursschwankungen direkt umgesetzt werden bei der Bestellung. Bei 139 Yen läge die Rolle nämlich schon Richtung 164 Euro.



Ja, der Kurs schwankt... Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Überweisung habe ich insgesamt (Rolle + Transport + Paypal) 149 € bezahlt.



schroe schrieb:


> Sie war lediglich im "Bargain" und das auch nur für kurze Zeit erheblich guenstiger zu erstehen.



Yup, und da gab es leider auch nur Linkshand-Model, sonst hätte ich schon damals zugeschlagen |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was mich dabei noch mehr aufregt ist, dass die Gebühren (Umsatzsteuer + Zollzuschlag) auf die gesamte Summe erhoben werden, *also auch auf die Transportkosten* - wäre ja halb so schlimm, wenn mir die Rolle nach Hause geliefert worden wäre - aber ich musste die ja selbst abholen und somit auch Sprit bezahlen und Zeit aufwenden... Nun ja, die Paar Euro tun sicherlich bei so einer Bestellung nicht wirklich weh, aber interessant finde ich das trotzdem...


 
Genau diesbezüglich habe ich vor kurzem bei "meinem Beamten" im Zollamt vor Ort angerufen. Bei mir gings insbesondere darum, dass die Transportkosten einer 1-teiligen MB aus JP über 100 EUR betragen hätten.

Mir wurde bestätigt, dass die Transportkosten *nicht* mit eingerechnet würden beim Berechnen der Zollgebühren (und MWST??).

Auf mein Nachfragen, was denn wäre, wenn ich an der Haustüre per Nachnahme die Gebühren bezahle und danach merke, dass die Transportkosten mit reingerechnet wurden, wurde mir gesagt, *dass man nachträglich beim Zollamt eine Rückvergütung beantragen könnte.*

Frag doch nochmal nach!! Fragen kostet nix!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> werde schon wieder schwach und klink mich jetzt aus!#h


Genau, aber ich wundere mich gerade über was: Wieso bin ich gegen Multirollen praktisch immun? Kein Haben-wollen-Faktor usw..
Hab ich da (unwissentlich) ein entsprechendes Tonikum? Würde es auch anderen helfen (oder müßten sie sich davor hüten?) 

Bin ich unnormal oder krank? |kopfkrat HELP!


----------



## schroe (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ratz ist zwar nicht gegen Multis immun, jerkt damit ja ganz ordentlich.
Hat sich dennoch für diese Statio. Kombo entschieden.

260cm langes "long distance Modell" (kann man ernst nehmen), 10-35gr Wg und 179gr schwer. Die 2500er Rolle wiegt 210gr.

@Börnie,
habe bisher auch immer Zoll und Mwst. zusätzlich auf die Fracht berechnet bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Hat sich dennoch für diese Statio. Kombo entschieden.


Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut #6 , und besser als das obige. 

(bliebe dann noch die Sache mit dem Duplon/Schaumgriff, da fällt dann aber unter Allergie oder so)


----------



## hh-fishing (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Meine Alphas ebenfalls aus dem marunouchishop bestellt und kann obwohl ich etwas früher als beejay bestellt habe, jede seiner aussagen ohne wenn und aber unterstützen! 
SUper Shop!
Grüße

Merit


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Ratz ist zwar nicht gegen Multis immun, jerkt damit ja ganz ordentlich.
> Hat sich dennoch für diese Statio. Kombo entschieden.
> 
> 260cm langes "long distance Modell" (kann man ernst nehmen), 10-35gr Wg und 179gr schwer. Die 2500er Rolle wiegt 210gr.
> ...


 
1. Wird die XÖR etwas im Freshwater zweckentfremdet??? |rolleyes 

2. Mir wurde es wg. dem Zoll so gesagt - solltest vielleicht mal nachhaken...


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn...

Wer weiß, wer da Recht hat und wer nicht... Wäre ja nicht das erste mal hier zu Lande, dass 2 ofizielle und unterschiedliche Aussagen zu einer und der selben Sache existieren...

Hier noch was von www.zoll.de. Besonders der letzte Absatz ist meiner Meinung nach hier interessant:


			
				www.zoll.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Zollwertermittlung hat die Zollstelle den Wert einer Einfuhrware beim Überschreiten der Außengrenze der Gemeinschaft zu ermitteln. Dieser Wert wird nicht nur durch den für die Ware gezahlten Rechnungspreis sondern z.B. auch durch Aufwendungen für Transport, Verpackungen und Ladekosten bis zur Grenze beeinflusst. Sind solche Kosten nicht im Rechnungspreis enthalten (z.B. bei "Ab-Werk-Lieferung"), so sind die mit der Beförderung verbundenen Kosten bis zum Ort des Verbringens über die Außengrenze der Gemeinschaft in den Zollwert einzubeziehen und damit auch einem Wertzoll zu unterwerfen. Nur wenn im Rechnungspreis der Ware schon die Transportkosten enthalten sind (z.B. bei "Frei-Haus-Lieferung") kann unter bestimmten Umständen der Wert der innerhalb der Gemeinschaft entstandenen Transportkosten aus dem Rechnungspreis herausgerechnet werden.
> Diese Regelung gilt aber nicht für den Postversand mit kommerziell verwendeten Waren. Postgebühren sind hier in voller Höhe in den Zollwert einzubeziehen. Dies gilt sinngemäß auch für die Erhebung der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Allerdings ist hier der Wert der Ware am ersten inländischen Bestimmungsort für die Abgabenerhebung heranzuziehen.


----------



## schroe (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Wird die XÖR etwas im Freshwater zweckentfremdet???



Jo Börnie, hast für wahr. 
Ist eigentlich eine Seabass-Rute fürs "Brandungsspinnen". 
Ihre Attribute lassen all meine Mefo Ruten vergleichsweise blass aussehen. Barsch, Hecht und Zander dürfen sich allerdings auch schonmal sauber "anschnallen", wenn Ratz damit um die Ecke gebogen kommt.


----------



## BeeJay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Barsch, Hecht und Zander dürfen sich allerdings auch schonmal sauber "anschnallen", wenn Ratz damit um die Ecke gebogen kommt.


Genau *der* Gedanke kam mir auch als erstes, als du mir von ihrer neuen Rute erzählt hast...

Hoffentlich wird sie nicht rückfällig, sonst müsstest du ja in Zukunft damit fischen... :q
@Ratz: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Grüße & viele digge Fische... 

BeeJay


----------



## Pilkman (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Schroe

XÖR? Benennt diese Bezeichnung das Modell? Oder sollte das etwa der Hersteller sein? |kopfkrat 

Interessantes Rütchen! #6


----------



## BeeJay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Pilkman: 
Megabass  :q

(Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt die richtige verlinkt...)

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Schroe
> 
> XÖR? Benennt diese Bezeichnung das Modell? Oder sollte das etwa der Hersteller sein? |kopfkrat
> 
> Interessantes Rütchen! #6



Hi!
Das ist auch ne Megabass. Aber halt keine Destroyer (Rutenserie) sondern eine XÖR!

Edit: Jetzt hat das Hochladen so lange gedauert, dass der beejay wieder schneller war!

@Plattform7:

Danke!
Da kann ich ja von Glück sagen, dass meine Destroyer aus Italien gekommen ist und nicht mit 100 -150 EUR Versand von bass.jp!

@schroe:

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil an das Rätzlein!

@all:

Bin überglücklich!
Meine Cyclone ist heute gekommen! Wurde am Freitag versand und ist heute schon angekommen!! Rutenaktion ist genauso wie ich sie mir gewünscht/erwartet habe! Hoffentlich bleibt das bei den Praxistests so!


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bin überglücklich!
> Meine Cyclone ist heute gekommen! Wurde am Freitag versand und ist heute schon angekommen!! Rutenaktion ist genauso wie ich sie mir gewünscht/erwartet habe! Hoffentlich bleibt das bei den Praxistests so!



Sieht richtig lecker aus :q... Viel Spass damit #6
(Kannste mir vielleicht die Bezugswuelle per PN nennen? Was hat der Shop sonst noch im Programm?)


----------



## schroe (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ BeeJay,


> Hoffentlich wird sie nicht rückfällig, sonst müsstest du ja in Zukunft damit fischen...


Das wäre ja mittelschwer tragisch.:q 

@Pilkman,
BeeJay und Börnie haben´s schon geklärt. Es ist allerdings die IR87M.

@Börnie,
sauber! 
Dann biste ja jetzt endlich über´n Berg.#h 
Ab jetzt dürfte es dir schwer fallen, dich mit "weniger" zufrieden zu geben.:q 
Uiii, das wird teuer.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @ BeeJay,
> 
> Das wäre ja mittelschwer tragisch.:q
> 
> ...


 

warte mal ab wie lange die hält bei dem seinen Pranken:q 
dann greift er wieder auf die Besenstiele zurück:q 

glückwunsch zur MB Börnie und
Ratz hat ja auch eine...auch Glückwunsch zu der neuen Combo.

wie ist das innerhalb EU mit dem Zoll/Mwst????weiß das Jemand??? Da war doch erst die große Kaffeefahndung weil die Leute n der EU bestellt haben und glaubten keine MWST zahlen zu müssen, also passt da mal ein bisschen auf


----------



## BeeJay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Börnie,
> Dann biste ja jetzt endlich über´n Berg.#h


Höhö - wir kriegen sie am Ende doch noch *alle* zum Baitcasten... 


schroe schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings die IR87M.


Habe den Link angepasst. 

BeeJay


----------



## Ratz (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@BeeJay
@Burn77
@rainer


Lieben Dank für Eure Glückwünsche.
Ja,ja,....Ratz hat jetzt auch eine :q 
Bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Ist ja auch wie für'n Ratz gemacht. Die Rute ist nämlich schön warm in einem flauschigen Leopardenfell verpackt bei mir eingetroffen. So richtig original Tussi-like  Sind schon klasse die Japaner....

Viele liebe Grüsse, Ratz


----------



## BeeJay (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Ratz schrieb:


> Die Rute ist nämlich schön warm in einem flauschigen Leopardenfell verpackt bei mir eingetroffen. So richtig original Tussi-like  Sind schon klasse die Japaner....


Die wussten ganz genau, dass die Rute ganz alleine für dich ist... 

@Schroe: Finger weg! (zugucken, wie sie dir mit dem Stöckchen zeigt wie man(frau) dicke Hechte fängt ist allerdings erlaubt) :q :q :q


----------



## Ratz (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@BeeJay

Fiebere schon dem Tag entgegen, an dem bei uns die olle Schonzeit endet.
Freue mich schon auf den TN-Test:q Der fliegt bestimmt wie doll und verrückt.
Habe sie am WE auf Forelle getestet. Tja, leider kein Fisch, aber ich war trotzdem glücklich. :k 
Die Sephia war übrigens auch das 1. mal im Einsatz. Ich bin überwältigt. Die läuft so schön leicht. 

LG, Ratz


----------



## aixellent (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Rainer,

das geht wie folgt:
Es greifen die Normen §§ 3 (6), 3 c UStG parallel.
Daher ist § 3 c UStG anzuwenden, weil lex specialis
vor lex generalis.  Im Gegensatz zu § 3 (6) UStG, bei
dem Italien oder wo auch immer die Rute bezogen worden ist,
das Besteuerungsrecht inne gehabt hätte, weil nach dem Re-
gelungsinhalt der Norm Ort der Lieferung der Sitzort des liefernden Unternehmers ist und somit italienische Mehrwert-
steuer angefallen wäre, weicht § 3c UStG hiervon deutlich ab.

§3c UStG: "Wird bei einer Lieferung der Gegenstand durch den
Lieferer oder einen von ihm beauftragten Dritten aus dem Gebiet eines Mitgliedstaates der EU in das Gebiet eines anderen Mitgliedstaates befördert oder versendet, so gilt die Lieferung nach Maßgabe der Abs. 2 bis 5 als dort ausgeführt, wo die Lieferung endet."
Die Norm greift nur, wenn die Lieferung an eine natürliche Person ausgeführt wurde und nicht an einen Unternehmer oder eine Behörde. Für diese Personengruppe greifen andere Normen.
Ob Lieferschwellen eingehalten wurden oder ob zum Verzicht auf die Lieferschwelle optiert wurde, geht aus dem Sachverhalt nicht hervor. Daher löse ich auf wie folgt:

Hiernach wäre der Ort der Lieferung in Deutschland. Da Deutschland das Besteuerungsrecht hat, fallen 19 % Mehrwertsteuer an. Der Umsatz ist nach § 1 (1) Nr. 1 UStG
steuerbar und in Ermangelung einer Steuerbefreiung nach 
§ 4 UStG steuerpflichtig.

Nach § 13 a (1) Nr. 1 UStG ist Steuerschuldner der Unternehmer. Somit ist die beziehende Privatperson/Nichtunternehmer aus dem Steuerfokus raus.
Der Italiener muß erklären und abführen und schuldet die Steuer. Die Umsatzsteuer ist europaweit harmonisiert, so 
dass sich das auch bis nach Italien rumgesprochen hat.

Et voila!
Aixellent alias KissMyBass|rolleyes

Ach ja! Presso in Japan bestellt und innerhalb 7 Tagen da!
Bestellung bei Plat.co (MB Elite, Asylum Taklebox) kann ich
noch nicht beurteilen, weil leider noch nicht eingetroffen.









rainer1962 schrieb:


> warte mal ab wie lange die hält bei dem seinen Pranken:q
> dann greift er wieder auf die Besenstiele zurück:q
> 
> glückwunsch zur MB Börnie und
> ...


----------



## sa-s (27. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi ratz, hi börnie,

ja ist denn jetzt scho weihnachten!#c 

alle kriegen was, nur ich war wieder nicht brav!

viel spass mit dem neuen gerät

sepp

ps.: habe wenigstens bestellt, aber das gehört in einen anderen thread und hat 6-8 wochen lieferzeit.


----------



## schroe (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ach ja! Presso in Japan bestellt und innerhalb 7 Tagen da!
> Bestellung bei Plat.co (MB Elite, Asylum Taklebox) kann ich
> noch nicht beurteilen, weil leider noch nicht eingetroffen.



@aixellent,
hört sich nach einer aixellenten Zusammenstellung an.#6 
Denke, dass Asylum bleibt nicht leer!?|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig lecker aus :q... Viel Spass damit #6
> (Kannste mir vielleicht die Bezugswuelle per PN nennen? Was hat der Shop sonst noch im Programm?)


 
Ist ja kein Geheimnis! War *hier*.
Bestellung war natürlich per Email (englisch)!

@aixellent

Danke für die "Aufklärung" bezüglich der Umsatzsteuer!

Gut, dass ich da nicht auf den einen Deutschen und dafür auf den Österreicher gehört hab und doch in Italien bestellt habe!!  

Zoll ist ja auch nicht fällig - Hab ewig auf zoll.de gelesen und da gings immer um die Einfuhr aus *Nicht-EG-Staaten*.

@all:

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Hab übrigens gerade gesehen, dass im barsch-alarm einer seine Griffon mit Steez hergibt...vielleicht hat von Euch ja einer Interesse!!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nach § 13 a (1) Nr. 1 UStG ist Steuerschuldner der Unternehmer. Somit ist die beziehende Privatperson/Nichtunternehmer aus dem Steuerfokus raus.
> Der Italiener muß erklären und abführen und schuldet die Steuer. Die Umsatzsteuer ist europaweit harmonisiert, so
> ...


 
Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken. Uns könnte es ja eigentlich egal sein aber....

*- An wen ist die MWST von 19 % vom Unternehmer des anderen EU-Landes abzuführen?*

*- Spart sich in diesem Fall der ital. Ex-/Importeur 1 % MWST, da Italien ja einen MWST-Satz von 20 % hat?*

... vielleicht hab ich deswegen noch einen Gratis-Wobbler bekommen... |rolleyes

Gab es bei den Kaffee-Bestellungen über Ebay in Italien vielleicht deswegen Probleme, weil von einer Privatperson bezogen wurde???


----------



## Living Dead (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Fischt hier eigentlich wer mit Imakatsu Ködern?

Ich hab mir nen Packen Javallons und nen Power Bill Minnow bestellt....bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## sa-s (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @aixellent,
> hört sich nach einer aixellenten Zusammenstellung an.#6
> Denke, dass Asylum bleibt nicht leer!?|supergri



hallo aixellent,

passen denn da die asylanten der anderen kombattanten auch rein, ober platzt dann der lack ab und die pvc-register schmelzen 

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s. bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich deine köder in ihrem neuen heim zuhause fühlen, und natürlich noch viel mehr, wie sich das kastel in der praxis bewährt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Ratz schrieb:


> Habe sie am WE auf Forelle getestet. Tja, leider kein Fisch, aber ich war trotzdem glücklich. :k
> Die Sephia war übrigens auch das 1. mal im Einsatz. Ich bin überwältigt. Die läuft so schön leicht.


*Nur nen Tip:* Wenn das anhält, dann nimm mal die richtige Rote dran, dann klappt es vlt. auch wieder besser mit dem Fisch! Kenne schon ein paar derartige Vorkommnisse, die einen doch etwas ins Grübeln bringen.  :q :q


----------



## Pilkman (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... wenn das anhält, dann nimm mal die richtige Rote dran ...



@ Det

Ääähm... ja, klar...  ...  das mußte ja von Dir kommen... :q :q

@ BeeJay, Bööörnie und Schroe

THX für die ergänzende Angabe zur Megabass XÖR - ihr seid schon so in der inneren Sphäre, dass gelegentlich vorbei schauende Interessierte von den ganzen Namen und Termini erschlagen werden...  :q

Die Sephia sieht ja auch sehr lecker aus, kurzer Preischeck hat mich dann aber auch in der Ü300-Euro-Klasse fündig werden lassen.


----------



## BeeJay (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Nur nen Tip:* Wenn das anhält, dann nimm mal die richtige Rote dran, dann klappt es vlt. auch wieder besser mit dem Fisch!


Arc auf Megabass - alleine der Gedanke verursacht schon beinahe physische Schmerzen... :q

Ah-nein-aufhören-Hilfe... |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Arc auf Megabass - alleine der Gedanke verursacht schon beinahe physische Schmerzen... :q
> 
> Ah-nein-aufhören-Hilfe... |supergri


 
Wieso?
Wenn man diesen Metallklumpen draufschraubt, dann wär die Kombo in Verbindung mit einer dieser ultra-kopflastigen MB auch schön ausgewogen!!! |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ratz (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@AngelDet
Ich kann hier beide Rollen miteinander vergleichen. Aber sie sind nicht wirklich miteinander zu vergleichen.
Red Arc ist nett, aber Sephia ist viel netter#6 

LG, Ratz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Ratz schrieb:


> Ich kann hier beide Rollen miteinander vergleichen.


Klaro, geht auch nicht um Lauf, Qualität usw., sondern mehr um die Esotherische Komponente. Und die ist in einigen Fällen schon sehr lustig, wie beim Angelkumpel wo mit (neuen+alten) Daiwas die Fänge lange nicht so sind wie mit der Roten. Kann ja Zufall sein (mehrfach?), aber die positiven Überraschungen lassen mich zumindest extrem schmunzeln.  
Und dann sagt meine Ilsebill das auch noch, die Rollen sind fühlbar mit mehr Liebe gebaut (entwickelt), was auch immer das heißt. Ist ja auch mehr eine Anekdote als ein wirklicher Fakt, aber ich bin halt mal sehr gespannt. :g


----------



## schroe (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Und die ist in einigen Fällen schon sehr lustig, wie beim Angelkumpel wo mit (neuen+alten) Daiwas die Fänge lange nicht so sind wie mit der Roten. Kann ja Zufall sein (mehrfach?),



Nee,.....ich denke, das dürfte damit schon eine Gesetzmäßigkeit sein.:m 
Das Erfüllt ja fast alle Prämissen einer wissenschaftl. Beweisführung.#6 

Ich für meinen Teil, menge mir immer eine kleine Dosis Getriebespäne von der RedArc mit ins Feederfutter,........wirkt Wunder und übertüncht sogar das negative Shimano Kraftfeld an der Rute.#6


----------



## plattform7 (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil, menge mir immer eine kleine Dosis Getriebespäne von der RedArc mit ins Feederfutter,........wirkt Wunder und übertüncht sogar das negative Shimano Kraftfeld an der Rute.#6



:q:q:q


----------



## Barben Fischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi zusammen

Ich habe mir vor kurzem nen Illex DD Squirrel 67 geleistet und bin einfach schwer begeistert.

Nun möcht ich mich mit dem Twitchen ein bisschen mehr anfreunden.

Leider ist meine Spinnrute 2.7lang (Balzer Magna Spin 25 oder sowas) und net wirklich geeignet

Ich suche ne Rute wo ich Köder in der Grössenordnung des Squirrels fischen kann, allerdings ein wenig Spiel nach oben möcht ich noch haben.

Leider habe ich zur Zeit keine x hundert Euros zum ausgeben. Und da es sich um kleine Köder handelt möcht ich die Rute auch mti ner Statio fischen können.

Ich denke so 80euros ev. wenns wirklich was briungt sind auch noch 30euros mehr drinnen, gibts in der klasse schon was brauchbares?

Ach ja, die Rute sollte in der Schweiz oder zumindes wohl Deutschland erhältlich sein (soll heissen kein USA oder Japan ... dort möcht ich nciht bestellen)


----------



## BeeJay (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> Ich suche ne Rute wo ich Köder in der Grössenordnung des Squirrels fischen kann, allerdings ein wenig Spiel nach oben möcht ich noch haben.
> 
> Ich denke so 80euros ev. wenns wirklich was briungt sind auch noch 30euros mehr drinnen, gibts in der klasse schon was brauchbares?



*klick*

TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Barben Fischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sieht doch schonma sehr gut aus :m


----------



## Living Dead (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

"ML" für Luft nach oben vllt ein bisschen zu wenig Straffheit. Lieber die "M".#h


----------



## Barben Fischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

lässt sich mit der z.b. nen squirrel noch werfen? meiner hier ist gemäss verpackung 6.8gramm. hab da bedenken?


----------



## Living Dead (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Werfen ist eher selten das Problem. Also dein Squirrel macht da kein Problem aber den Squirrel gibts ja auch noch größer und in Deep Dive...|bla:


----------



## BeeJay (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Living Dead schrieb:


> "ML" für Luft nach oben vllt ein bisschen zu wenig Straffheit. Lieber die "M".#h


Das kommt drauf an wie hoch "nach oben" bedeutet. Ein Sq79 geht mit der ML noch super - DDArnaud ist grenzwertig.

Beim Twitchen fischt man die Köder extrem locker und mit wenig Druck. Daher M*L* - speziell wenn Geflecht auf der Rolle ist.

Die meisten Bisse kommen beim Twitchen auf Distanzen unter 10m, daher tut man gut daran die Rute etwas weicher zu wählen. 
Gut - es sei denn, man steht auf Aussteiger. :q

Zum Fischen von Gumikrams die M, aber das war nicht die Frage.

BeeJay


----------



## Barben Fischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also ich fische beim Spinnfischen ausnahmslos mit geflochtener. Und Gummikrams fisch ich net. 

Ich behalt die Rute mal im Hinterkopf und geh mal noch zum Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## BeeJay (28. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Isn Vorschlag. Es hängt auch von dir und deinen eigenen Vorlieben in Sachen Angelruten ab.

Die Speedmaster ist aber in der von Dir angepeilten WG- und Preiskategorie sicher eine der besten Ruten (mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis).
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche. 

BeeJay


----------



## don_king (29. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus,

zum Thema Salzwasserruten zweckentfremden hab ich auch was:

Seit ca. einem Jahr verwende ich zum Barschangeln mit kleinen Wobblern und Drop-Shot ne LuckyCraft ESG mit einer Daiwa Luvias 2506. Eigentlich fischen die Japaner mit dem Teil auf Wolfsbarsche (oder wie die Fische dort heissen, sehen zumindest so aus).

War ein Blindkauf bei eBay. Die Rute ist 7'7" lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 2,6 bis 16g. Die Aktion würde ich als 'fast' bis 'extra fast' einstufen. Auf jeden Fall die mit Abstand am besten verarbeitete Rute die ich bisher gesehen habe, mit sehr sensibler Spitze und verhältnismäßig kräftigem Rückgrat. Zum twitchen zwar fast schon zu lang, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles:g.


http://img264.*ih.us/img264/8136/cimg3645oz6.th.jpg http://img250.*ih.us/img250/1039/cimg3647by1.th.jpg http://img264.*ih.us/img264/8264/cimg3651lb3.th.jpg

Gruss Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (29. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

don king..
da haste aber still und heimlich zugeschlagen gelle#6 
die Luvias würd mich mal intressieren, wie ist die denn so im vergleich tzur Infinity Twin Power, usw, falls du da irgendwelche vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast liegt ja mit ca 250$ in der preisliga mit Infinity, Twin Power etc....


----------



## don_king (29. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die Luvias würd mich mal intressieren, wie ist die denn so im vergleich tzur Infinity Twin Power, usw, falls du da irgendwelche vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast



Die Infinity Q ist etwas besser, kann man allerding nicht wirklich vergleichen, eher schon mit der Airity oder TD-Z, die Rollen sind zum grossen Teil aus den selben Teilen aufgebaut. Das Getriebe hat schon etwas mehr Spiel als bei den genannten HighEnd Rollen, sonst kann ich mich allerdings nicht beklagen. Das Beste ist das Gewicht von 215g.#6
Die Twinpower hatte ich noch nie in der Hand, mein Händler hat nur Daiwa.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> liegt ja mit ca 250$ in der preisliga mit Infinity, Twin Power etc....



Bei Ginrin hab ich nur 150€ bezahlt:g, allerdings war das noch der eBay-Shop. Wenn man auf der HP nachschaut sieht das nicht so aus als wenn er Pleite wäre, es werden jeden Tag mehr Produkte und die Preise sind immer noch Top. Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder los!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## arn0r (29. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

fische auch die speedmaster in ML und kannt beejay nur zustimmen, nette rute. twitche damit in kleineren gewässern zb. auch auf hecht und wenn man beim werfen nicht grade voll durchzieht geht ein Arnaud100F auch noch, für squirrells top:m


----------



## rainer1962 (30. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ don king
thanks für die Infos, also ne gute Gebrauchsrolle im mittleren Preisrahmen


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (30. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> lässt sich mit der z.b. nen squirrel noch werfen? meiner hier ist gemäss verpackung 6.8gramm. hab da bedenken?


 

Den 61er bzw 67er Squirrel --> kein Problem, die fliegen und fliegen :vik: 

Ich fische mit der 210 und 240 Speedmaster *30gr* WG und die 270 40gr Wurfgewicht.

Mit den Ruten werfe ich die kleinen Hornets oder ähnliches ( 3 - 5 gr) aber auch ein Arnaud ist damit kein Problem.


----------



## sa-s (31. März 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sehr geehrter herr gesangsverein,

liebe freunde und gönner der deutschen volksmusik!

hätte da mal ne frage, s´is aber noch recht vage.

kann mir jemand was zu diesen ruten sagen? http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/shaula.htm#8

würde mich schon sehr interessieren, speziell die modelle

1501ff, 1600ss, 1581F, 1601ff

einsatzzweck, wäre die abdeckung des sehr leichten baitcast bereiches. für barsch, döbel und forelle.

hatte bei plat schon mal zu jahresbeginn angefragt und die aussage erhalten, dass sie diese ruten momentan nicht führen.

jetzt habe ich sie in einem anderen geschäft entdeckt.

was mir an den ruten sehr gefällt ist der einteilige sehr kurze korkgriff in verbindung mit den edlen metallrollenhaltern.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (2. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!

War am Freitag beim Wurftraining mit der neuen Combo (Cyclone & Alphas 103F).

Über die Rute, welche natürlich 1a verarbeitet ist, möchte ich vorerst noch keine Lobgesänge anstimmen. Hierzu fehlen noch die Erfahrungen bezüglich der Köderführung.

Von der Alphas bin ich aber seeehr begeistert!  
Habe entsprechend für die Kombo Gewichte von ca. 7-20 Gramm dabei gehabt und durfte/musste die Wurfeigenschaften bei GEGENWIND in Verbindung mit einer 12LB Nitlon Bait testen.
Die Rolle machte das Werfen zum Hochgenuss und ich kam mir vor wie ein Mitacteur einer meiner Jackall-DVDs. Insbesondere die Benutzung der "MagForce" bei kleinen Gewichten in Verbindung mit straffem Gegenwind hat mich zum strahlen gebracht.

War ich nach meiner Calcutta schon von der Shimano Chronarch 101 SF begeistert, so muss ich mich nun doch erst an die nochmals gesteigerte Leichtgängingkeit der Alphas gewöhnen...eine Hand voll Dollar äh Flashbacks wurden von mir mit der nötigen Gedult gemeistert.

Nur so am Rande...gemacht wurden natürlich weit mehr als 50 Würfe


----------



## aixellent (2. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken. Uns könnte es ja eigentlich egal sein aber....
> 
> *- An wen ist die MWST von 19 % vom Unternehmer des anderen EU-Landes abzuführen?
> *
> ...





Der Italiener muss sich einen Fiskalvertreter in Deutschland suchen. Da Deutschland das Besteuerungsrecht hat, muss er
in Deutschland die Umsatzsteuer abführen. Der Fiskalvertreter kann z. B. ein Steuerberater sein. Da aber immer und in jedem  Fall Steuerschuldner der Italiener bzw. Händler ist, ist Entspannung angesagt.#6

Viele Grüße
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## Bernhard* (2. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> Der Italiener muss sich einen Fiskalvertreter in Deutschland suchen. Da Deutschland das Besteuerungsrecht hat, muss er
> in Deutschland die Umsatzsteuer abführen. Der Fiskalvertreter kann z. B. ein Steuerberater sein. Da aber immer und in jedem Fall Steuerschuldner der Italiener bzw. Händler ist, ist Entspannung angesagt.#6
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Aixellent alias KissMyBass


 
Hi!
Danke für die ergänzende Info!


----------



## sa-s (2. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi Sepp,
> 
> leider hat mich Mr. Harada noch mit der Lieferung vertröstet, weil MB wohl nicht nachkommt. Er will die Sachen bis Dienstag
> auf den Weg bringen. Ich werde dann berichten, ob es zu einem Materiewandel kommt.
> ...




hallo aixellent,

vermutlich fischt du vom boot aus?

habe mir grad überlegt, dass ich wahrscheinlich stollenreifen dranschrauben würde, damit ich die kiste an der donau entlangschleifen könnte!

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (6. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mach mich morgen auf den Weg zu nem Rock´n´Roll-Weekender und da kommt mir das hier unter....alter Schwede!!!






Zwar nicht so Rock´n´Roll-mässig, aber auch krass...


----------



## sa-s (6. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

schräger shop,

mit leopardenfellimitat an der wand.

dazu passt nur ein exotenlandler!

schönes osterwochenende

sepp


----------



## Living Dead (6. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

..ja da liegt bestimmt schon son porsche auf dem bootsboden|uhoh:


Nochma ne kleine Frage an alle Twitcher:

Ich suche ne gute Monofile fürs Twitchen ! Muss da was aus Japan ran oder reicht die gute alte Stroft?

LG,LD


----------



## sa-s (8. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo aixellent,

das sind ja gute nachrichten.

freue mich schon auf detailierte bilder.

und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn einen der wilde affe gebissen hat, gibts kein zurück.

es ist ja auch zu schön wenn man so ein sahnehäubchen in händen halten kann.

bei uns heisst das dann "handschmeichler"

viel spass damit

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (10. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> schräger shop,
> 
> mit leopardenfellimitat an der wand.
> 
> ...


 
Nix da! Das sind private Aufnahmen aus dem "Show & Tell" im Tackle-Tour!
Dass ein Shop so viele geile Ruten hätte wär ja nix besonderes! |rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (10. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nix da! Das sind private Aufnahmen aus dem "Show & Tell" im Tackle-Tour!
> Dass ein Shop so viele geile Ruten hätte wär ja nix besonderes! |rolleyes



HA!

von wegen. 

den schop musst du mir zeigen, zumindest in d wohl kaum zu finden. und wenn, dann unbezahlbar!

leider.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (11. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> HA!
> 
> von wegen.
> 
> ...


 
Sei froh, dass es so gut ausgestattete Shops für geile Baitcast-Combos bei uns nicht zu finden gibt - sonst wär bei uns daheim die Hütte voll bis unters Dach!!


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es so gut ausgestattete Shops für geile Baitcast-Combos bei uns nicht zu finden gibt - sonst wär bei uns daheim die Hütte voll bis unters Dach!!


 

Alles klar... dann muss ich wohl mein Studium abbrechen und ein Geschäft aufmachen  . Wenn sich hier jeder den Kram bis unters Dach stapelt, wird man ja ganz schnell reich  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Aha, hier verstecken sich die Leuts aus der Ausgabenumfrage mit bis ca. 1500 EUR p.Monat an Gerätschaften! :g


----------



## avoelkl (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo an alle Twitching-Profis,

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal eine Einsteigerausrüstung gekauft. Die Rute ist von Prologic HIER (die mit 10-30gr) und eine ABU Revo STX L. Zusammen hat die Combo 420gr. (mit Schnur)

Kennt jemand die Rute und was haltet ihr davon.;+ Sie ist jedenfalls sehr schön verarbeitet, hat richtig viel Rückgrat und eine doch noch sensible Spitze. Und preislich war sie mit 140€ auch noch für den Anfang  bezahlbar.

Was mir aber bei der ABU aufgefallen ist, dass die Schnurführung der Revo beim Wurf sich nicht mitbewegt wie ich es von den älteren Ambassadeur kenne. Ist das so richtig |kopfkrat

Na ja, jetzt werde ich erst mal kräftig üben, bevor ich mir von Mad eine bauen lasse. Da soll dann die Steez drauf. Alles schwarz, finde ich einfach genial :g Will ja nicht mit so nem exklusiven Material am See stehen und mich dann blamieren #t 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## BeeJay (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Was mir aber bei der ABU aufgefallen ist, dass die Schnurführung der Revo beim Wurf sich nicht mitbewegt wie ich es von den älteren Ambassadeur kenne. Ist das so richtig |kopfkrat


Die Antwort  steht eigentlich schon hier im Thread.


BeeJay schrieb:


> Bei Baitcasterrollen mit einer Spulenweite von unter 30mm wird auf eine beim Wurf mitlaufende Schnurführung verzichtet, da diese mehr Energie als die Umlenkung der Schnur (bei der nicht mitlaufenden Führung) schlucken würde.




BeeJay


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es so gut ausgestattete Shops für geile Baitcast-Combos bei uns nicht zu finden gibt - sonst wär bei uns daheim die Hütte voll bis unters Dach!!



Bassboats nicht zu vergessen :l

1 Boot, 3 Ruten... mir würds reichen


----------



## avoelkl (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sorry BeeJay, 
hab heute so neben der Arbeit den ganzen Thread durchgelesen |kopfkrat , aber irgendwie hab ich die Seite wohl überlesen. Ich glaube ich lies das noch mal alles in Ruhe durch #t

Danke und Grüße
Andi


----------



## D.ner (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Für die bildergeilen hier, von der Power Griffon gibts doch schon einige Pics...vllt freut sich wer.

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/5724/imgp0058bi4.jpg

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/3605/imgp0057mo6.jpg

Rolle: Daiwa Alphas ITÖ, SIC bearings, bassart Handle und Korkknäufe, bespult mit 10lb Sunline Machinegun Cast (Muss sagen, die wirft sich bei ähnlich geringer Dehnung nochma besser als die Nitlon Bait)

Tight Lines...
Sandro


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Korkknäufe, edel edel


----------



## schroe (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Sandro,
ehrlich gesagt, finde dass sich die Sunline MGc zu der YGK Nitlon Bait nicht viel nimmt. 
Ausgehend von der 8er Schnur.
Aktuell habe ich ebenfalls die Machine Gun Cast drauf. Stimme dir aber zu,............. geniale Mono, die Nitlon aber IMHO ebenfalls. 

Hast du die Nitlon Spinning mal versucht? Kann begeistern.#6

Evergreen BassSeil Hard Flex werde ich nicht wieder aufspulen. Is für mich´n büschn zu stiff. Kann man bestimmt einen Schilfwald mit ausdünnen, dafür fehlt es mir an Verwendung.

Vidars ITÖ macht nen schmalen Fuß auf der PG.#6


----------



## D.ner (13. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi schroe....die spinning hab ich noch nicht besessen..aber was nicht ist....^^

ich will die Bait auf keinen Fall in ein schlechtes Licht stellen, ist ne klasse Schnur..ich mag die MG Cast aber lieber..jedem das seine.

Au revoir,
Sandro


----------



## schroe (14. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> ..jedem das seine



Hi Sandro,
stimme dir ja voll zu. Die MGC finde ich ja auch klasse.#6 
War kein Meckern oder in Frage stellen deiner Info.
Ledigl. die Feststellung, dass ich pers. beiden gleichermaßen den Vorzug gebe.
Beide genial gut auf der Casting-Multi. Leichtes, unbeschwertes Werfen, geringe Dehnung, geringe Sichtigkeit unter Wasser und last but not least, kaum Memory, sie legt sich geradlinig und nicht in Kringeln aus.

Hast du die Shooter oder FC Sniper (martialische Namen:q ) schon getestet?

Die Pic´s sind schön und machen Lust auf mehr (ich erfreu mich dran)#6 .


----------



## Kay (19. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

Seit heute ist sie komplett. Meine erste Nippon-Kombo. :k 
Nachdem letzte Woche die Rolle nun endlich auch die Rute den Weg zu mir gefunden hat, komme ich aus dem Kaspergrinsen gar nicht mehr raus. :q 

Eine Daiwa Alphas mit einer Mayor Stick Toy II (6,2 Fuss, 3/16-1/2oz, regular fast, zweiteilig) von Major Craft wird mich von nun an begleiten. 
Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: Nach dem ersten innigen Befummeln steht eins schon mal fest. Das wird nicht die letzte Bestellung aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne sein.  

Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (20. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Kay!

Gratulation zur neuen Kombo!   #6 

Die Alphas kommt ja ziemlich "düster" auf dem Bild raus. Wasn da für ne Schnur druff?

Für welche Köderpalette soll die Combo sein?


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Kay,

na, da hat ja wohl alles glänzend geklappt, das freut mich! Dann mal ´nen dicken Glückwunsch zur schnieken Kombo! #6

Den Fragen von Bööörnie schließe ich mich an...


----------



## Kay (20. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen
Danke für die Glückwünsche #6 Wenn ich die Kombo ausgiebig durchgetestet habe gibt es genauere Infos. Die Alphas ist ja schon genug beschrieben worden aber die Rute dürfte hier noch nicht aufgetaucht sein oder? Soviel vorweg: Gedacht ist sie für leichte Wobbler, Blinker und Rigs im Bereich von 6-12 gr. Nach den ersten "Hängetests" |supergri und Luftschwüngen steht eins schon fest: Was die Japaner draufschreiben passt wirklich und das wird garantiert nicht meine letzte Kombo aus Japan sein. :k #6 

Zur Schnur: eine YO-ZURI Bass Arms in 10 lbs. mit 5kg Tragkraft. Kommt aufgespult etwas dunkelgrün rüber ist aber eher hellolivgrün und in leicht angetrübtem Wasser schön unauffällig. Eine sanfte Steifheit ohne Kringelbildung, moderate Dehnung und äusserst zählebig bei einem kontrollierten Hängerabriss. 

@Börnie: Was gibt es über Deine Cyclone zu berichten? Die grinst mich nämlich auch ziemlich an. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (20. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> .... @Börnie: Was gibt es über Deine Cyclone zu berichten? Die grinst mich nämlich auch ziemlich an. Gruss Kay


  Hallo! Bis auf Ihr geiles Styling, die erstklassige Verarbeitung und das leichte Gewicht bislang leider nichts. Bis zum 1.Mai ist bei uns leider nur Forellenangeln angesagt. Gedacht ist die Cyclone jedoch für Köder der Klasse Grossbarsch bis Hecht. Deswegen heisst es noch ABWARTEN... leider! (


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h 

hab mir den Thread teilweise durchgelesen, wurde mir hier und da dann doch zu speziell (da ich nicht so der Experte bin)

Also meine Frage ist welche Rute im Bereich 200-250€ ist euer Favorit für Squirrel & Co.? Im Moment suche ich eine Ashura Seebass 190L (Alternativ Illex Ashura Finesse S-195 ML Power Finesse), was sagt ihr zu der/den Ruten? Als Rolle war erstmal eine 2500 Twin Power gedacht, da ich nicht so der Multi Freak bin |rolleyes Obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken spiele für die Combo eine Shimano Curado D - CU101D zu kaufen. Bin aber für alles andere noch offen, also was meint ihr :m


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> hab mir den Thread teilweise durchgelesen, wurde mir hier und da dann doch zu speziell (da ich nicht so der Experte bin)
> 
> Also meine Frage ist welche Rute im Bereich 200-250€ ist euer Favorit für Squirrel & Co.? Im Moment suche ich eine Ashura Seebass 190L (Alternativ Illex Ashura Finesse S-195 ML Power Finesse), was sagt ihr zu der/den Ruten? Als Rolle war erstmal eine 2500 Twin Power gedacht, da ich nicht so der Multi Freak bin |rolleyes Obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken spiele für die Combo eine Shimano Curado D - CU101D zu kaufen. Bin aber für alles andere noch offen, also was meint ihr :m


 
Multi macht sicher Spass - schränkt aber das WG-Spektrum ein. Da musst DU Dir vorher Gedanken machen was Du willst und ob ggf. noch ne 2te Combo drin ist!

Die TP würde auf ne Stationäre Twitch-Combo sicher passen.

Die von Dir bevorzugten Köder solltest Du ein wenig genauer spezifizieren. Insbesondere bei einer Baitcast-Combo wirst Du sicher nicht 61er bis 79er DD Squirrels werfen/fischen können!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h 

wenn das Köderspektrum so eingeschränkt wird, werde ich wohl erstmal bei der Stationärrolle bleiben. Einschränken |kopfkrat , eigentlich wollte ich die Squirrel Famillie & noch ein paar andere z.B. RS 150 oder gar einen 7cm Slider fischen.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Glückloser
die Twin Power passt hervorragend auf die BRSS-70MH hier. :k :l 
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/daiko/Burroughs_sp/top.htm

kostet umgerechnet ca 260€, ist also günstiger als die seabass (lieber noch nen Monat sparen) fischt selbst die Sdd Squirrels DD Arnouds hervorragend, auch ein Meterhecht oder der 90iger Zander ist kein Problem wobei selbst barsche mit dieser Rute Spaß machen Vom 61er squirrel bis zum DD Arnouds macht die Daikorute richtig Laune. #6 
Die Power Finesse würde ich nicht wählen, wenn Illex, dann die Seabass


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ rainer1962

hört sich ja gut an, hast du die Rute selbst? Wie ist das genaue Wg und die Länge der Rute? Ist der Preis (260) inkl. Zoll und Lieferung?


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jep habe die Rute selbst (empfehle nur Tackle das ich selbst besitze bzw. zumindest ausgiebig gefischt habe). Zoll Porto kommt noch dazu deswegen einen Monat länger sparen glaub mir lohnt sich echt #6
das WG ist 1/8-5/8 it´st ein fast Taper (hat also durchaus Dampf das Rütchen, ist 210 cm lang.
Die von Dir angegebenen Köder fischt sie ausgezeichnet. Metall hab ich noch nicht gefischt, ist halt ein Rütchen zum "wobbeln" |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep habe die Rute selbst (empfehle nur Tackle das ich selbst besitze bzw. zumindest ausgiebig gefischt habe). Zoll Porto kommt noch dazu deswegen einen Monat länger sparen glaub mir lohnt sich echt #6
> das WG ist 1/8-5/8 it´st ein fast Taper (hat also durchaus Dampf das Rütchen, ist 210 cm lang.
> Die von Dir angegebenen Köder fischt sie ausgezeichnet. Metall hab ich noch nicht gefischt, ist halt ein Rütchen zum "wobbeln" |supergri


 
Hallo Rainer!

Sollte es wider erwarten mit "meiner Spezial-Twitche" aus Niederbayern nix werden, dann hätte ich auch Deine Daiko oder ne Megabass Sight Fisher (unterscheiden sich halt auch arg in der Länge) oder ne Shabbler im Auge!!

@Glückloser:

War vor einem Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie Du gestanden!
Habe mich dann nach längerem Hin-und-Her für ne Statio-Twitche entschieden, mit der ich ein grösseres WG-Spektrum abdecken kann .... und dann zusätzlich ne Baitcast-Combo geholt, die speziell für ein spezielles WG-Spektrum zugeschnitten ist geholt. |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Glückloser:
> 
> War vor einem Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie Du gestanden!
> Habe mich dann nach längerem Hin-und-Her für ne Statio-Twitche entschieden, mit der ich ein grösseres WG-Spektrum abdecken kann .... und dann zusätzlich ne Baitcast-Combo geholt, die speziell für ein spezielles WG-Spektrum zugeschnitten ist geholt. |rolleyes



werde ich wohl auch so machen, aber erstmal die Statio Combi und dann wird wieder gespart


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> werde ich wohl auch so machen, aber erstmal die Statio Combi und dann wird wieder gespart


 
jep so rum macht es mehr Sinn, es geht nicht nur um das WG Spektrum, sondern auch um die örtlichen Gegebenheiten (nicht überall kann man ne Baitcaster problemlos einsetzen) und auch Wetterverhältnisse. (Insbesondere Wind)


----------



## mad (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sollte es wider erwarten mit "meiner Spezial-Twitche" aus Niederbayern nix werden, dann hätte ich auch Deine Daiko oder ne Megabass Sight Fisher (unterscheiden sich halt auch arg in der Länge) oder ne Shabbler im Auge!!
> |rolleyes



ich glaub du spinnst ein bisschen,:vik: 

wegen dir lasse ich die blanks fertigen und die sind der hammer.:q 
sind schon am weg nach deutschland.#6


----------



## BeeJay (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ich glaub du spinnst ein bisschen,:vik:
> 
> wegen dir lasse ich die blanks fertigen und die sind der hammer.:q
> sind schon am weg nach deutschland.#6


Touché... :q :q :m


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ich glaub du spinnst ein bisschen,:vik:
> 
> wegen dir lasse ich die blanks fertigen und die sind der hammer.:q
> sind schon am weg nach deutschland.#6


 
ja ja ja so isser der Börnie:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> es geht nicht nur um das WG Spektrum, sondern auch um die örtlichen Gegebenheiten (nicht überall kann man ne Baitcaster problemlos einsetzen) und auch Wetterverhältnisse. (Insbesondere Wind)


Was meinst Du damit denn genau, ausholen nach hinten und so, kürzerer Beschleunigungsweg der stationär-berollten?


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

z.b.  Det
würde aber nicht unbedingt von nem kürzeren Beschleunugungsweg reden, wird halt eben anders beschleunigt die Rute muss beim Baitcasten richtig aufgeladen werden um Weite zu erreichen, gerade dann wenn die Köder nicht zu 100% auf die Combo abgestimmt ist bzw, auch wenn diese sehr leicht sind, wobei man hier differenzieren muss...die Baitcastspezialisten kriegen das schon geregelt


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ich glaub du spinnst ein bisschen,:vik:
> 
> wegen dir lasse ich die blanks fertigen und die sind der hammer.:q
> sind schon am weg nach deutschland.#6



 Na, da wirkt meine Animations(und Werbe-)mail genauso wie gehofft!! )  Hau rein Robert! Hab die erste Mai-Woche zum Einfischen der neuen Twitche freigenommen. Der 30.4. wär der ideale raubfischfreie Urlaubstag zum Nach-Niederbayern-Fahren!!!!!


----------



## moped (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *mad*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, gibs ihm Börnie!:q


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



moped schrieb:


> Ja, gibs ihm Börnie!:q



 Sei nicht so frech....und lern erst mal wie das mit dem "Zitat" hinhaut...hihihi


----------



## mad (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Na, da wirkt meine Animations(und Werbe-)mail genauso wie gehofft!! )  Hau rein Robert! Hab die erste Mai-Woche zum Einfischen der neuen Twitche freigenommen. Der 30.4. wär der ideale raubfischfreie Urlaubstag zum Nach-Niederbayern-Fahren!!!!!



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 30.4. |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
kommen kannst schon aber bekommen sicher nicht.#6 



moped schrieb:


> Ja, gibs ihm Börnie!:q



ist ja klar das ein spinner nicht reicht.:vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mad schrieb:


> ist ja klar das ein spinner nicht reicht


  Wie!? Wir sind hier doch alle Spinner!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wie!? Wir sind hier doch alle Spinner!!!



Ihr hier seid *Twitcher*, die richtigen *Spinner* sind doch woanders!

Oder werft ihr auch Spinner mit der Baitcast-combo !?  :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Oder werft ihr auch Spinner mit der Baitcast-combo !? :q :q


 
warum denn nicht????
Baitcastcombos sind auch zum spinnen klasse, da Metall auch gute Flugeigenschaften hat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Du meinst die gleichen wie ich, die die bei cabelas gerade nachgeschaut z.B. in US-Tackle-denglisch "In-Line Spinners" heißen? Die "Spinner-Baits" als Tannenbaum-Monster kommen ja wohl kaum in Frage.
Das sind die, die eigentlich wegen ihrem Flatterblatt doch recht schlecht fliegen, im Vergleich zu Wobblern, Jerks und vor allem Blinkern (wie heißen die jetzt bloß ...) ah: "Casting & Trolling Spoons"


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum die Dinger in USA In Line Spinner heissen aber Spinner und Blinker werfe ich schon mal warum?????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> aber Spinner und Blinker werfe ich schon mal warum?????


Na, wegen der Abstimmung zur Combo :m - aber jetzt rate ich mal: Du hast bestimmt genügend verschiedene dafür zur Auswahl. 

Bin vlt. auch ein bischen einseitig mit den Spinnern vorbelastet in den letzten Wochen, auf Forellen muß man nämlich irgendwie immer weit zu den steigenden hin, und das ist mit 1/8 Unzen (=3.5g) aufwärts gar nicht einfach, aber 30m schaff ich mit der besten Stationärcombo. :m 


Die Namen finde ich ürbigens auch arg merkwürdig, muß mal aber wohl auch kennen wenn man da nichts verwechseln will.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

klar hab ich verschiedene Combos, aber mit 3gr schaff ich auch keine 30m, für solch leichtgewichte hab ich statios, dachte da eher an etwas größeres Metall  welches eher für hechte und Rapfen als Forelle geeignet ist|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ihr hier seid *Twitcher*, die richtigen *Spinner* sind doch woanders!



Mal gerade was nachgeschaut im größten Lexikon dict.leo.org

*twitcher*   - _a birdwatcher mainly interested in catching sight of rare birds (Brit.) [coll.]	_
der Vogelbeobachter | die Vogelbeobachterin

also Spanner ? |muahah:, nicht Spinner :q


----------



## Florelli (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht warum die Dinger in USA In Line Spinner heissen



Na ganz einfach, weil die Dinger in einer Linie verlaufen => in line. Also Spinnerblatt vor dem Haken auf einer Achse im Gegensatz zu den dort üblichen Spinnerbaits, die ja bekanntermaßen triangelförmig gebaut sind.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

danke Dir für die Erklärung |supergri 
darauf wäre ich nie gekommen...in...line...getrennt geschrieben bedeutet: 
in einer Linie :m


----------



## Bernhard* (24. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Touché... :q :q :m


 
Willst Dich mit mir duellieren? |kopfkrat 
Aber Vorsicht, die Wahl der Waffen obliegt mir!!


----------



## BeeJay (24. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal gerade was nachgeschaut im größten Lexikon dict.leo.org
> 
> *twitcher*   - _a birdwatcher mainly interested in catching sight of rare birds (Brit.) [coll.]	_
> der Vogelbeobachter | die Vogelbeobachterin


Zu viel freie Zeit ist ungesund... 


burn77 schrieb:


> Willst Dich mit mir duellieren?


Nö, ich hätte auch schreiben können: "1:0 für MAD"...

Ein Duell mit einem Bayer ... am Ende wählst du als Waffe einen Maßkrug und als "Munition" Bier. |kopfkrat 
Nene, lass mal... :q

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (24. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Nö, ich hätte auch schreiben können: "1:0 für MAD"...
> BeeJay


 
Naja, war mir eigentlich klar... 



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ein Duell mit einem Bayer ... am Ende wählst du als Waffe einen Maßkrug und als "Munition" Bier. |kopfkrat
> Nene, lass mal... :q


 
Schlaufuchs! Weist schon worauf ich raus wollte...
Tackle-mässig bin ich (momentan) ja noch um einiges unterlegen |uhoh:


----------



## Bernhard* (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab gestern von meinem Freund dem Postboten zwei weitere DVDs für meine Sammlung bekommen. Dieses Mal aus dem Hause Megabass.

Muss sagen, irgendwie war ich ein wenig stolz wie Mr. Ito mit meiner F4-66x geworfen hat. Und was hatte er drauf? Nen 110er Vision - also genau die Ködergrösse, die ich mit der Cyclone fischen möchte! :k 

Oh Mann, wann ist endlich 1.Mai!?!?!?!?! |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

In 6 Tagen!


----------



## Bernhard* (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Dorschi schrieb:


> In 6 Tagen!


 
Was würd ich nur ohne Dich machen!? Bist ja wie ein wandelnder Kalender... |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Aber gerne geschehen!
Ich warte genauso drauf!


----------



## Living Dead (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

1.Mai? Im ready = )

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9896/dsc0027jkleinne9.th.jpg


----------



## Chrizzi (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Living Dead schrieb:


> 1.Mai? Im ready = )
> 
> http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9896/dsc0027jkleinne9.th.jpg


 

Du glücklicher.... 

Naja ich bin am 1. Mai eh nicht in der Nähe vom Wasser - also egal.


----------



## Living Dead (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Du glücklicher....
> 
> Naja ich bin am 1. Mai eh nicht in der Nähe vom Wasser - also egal.



Wieso dem denn?


----------



## barsch_zocker (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja... sowas soll vorkommen, hat nich jeder das Glück am ersten Mai automatisch Urlaub zuhaben, bzw. die Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen.

Der Ima Power Bill wirkt gegen die anderen wie ne halbe Portion:q


----------



## Living Dead (25. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Ja... sowas soll vorkommen, hat nich jeder das Glück am ersten Mai automatisch Urlaub zuhaben, bzw. die Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> Der Ima Power Bill wirkt gegen die anderen wie ne halbe Portion:q



Fängt aber an der richtigen Rute genau so viel ; )


----------



## sa-s (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Ja... sowas soll vorkommen, hat nich jeder das Glück am ersten Mai automatisch Urlaub zuhaben, bzw. die Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen.
> :q



HEHE,

urlaub hat er schon, doch er fährt nach norwegen!

#h

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> HEHE,
> 
> urlaub hat er schon, doch er fährt nach norwegen!
> 
> ...


 
Welcher "er"? Du etwa?
Hätte die erste Mai-Woche Urlaub, da hätten wir mal losstarten können!


----------



## plattform7 (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Warte auch schon sehsüchtig auf den ersten Mai, aber bis dahin muss ich noch ein Paar Köder anschaffen


----------



## BeeJay (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

...da isse ja - die Antares... :q


----------



## plattform7 (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...da isse ja - die Antares... :q



Röööööchtisch :vik:


----------



## Living Dead (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

twitched inner tiefen außenkurve:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1563670&postcount=538


----------



## schroe (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

........und böse Zungen behaupten, sie läge performancetechnisch nicht so unverschämt weit von der einfachen Griffon entfernt.#h 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Kombo.#6


----------



## Pfandpirat (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Köder- und Comboschau in Vorfreude auf den 1. Mai?

Da simmer dabei!|supergri


http://img237.*ih.us/img237/1477/dsc02087largeor1.jpg


----------



## Bernhard* (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> ........und böse Zungen behaupten, sie läge performancetechnisch nicht so unverschämt weit von der einfachen Griffon entfernt.#h
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Kombo.#6


 
Meinst du die Antares??


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h 

also bin leider immer noch nicht weiter, hatte mir die Seebass 190 L ausgekuckt nun aber doch öfters von Rutenbrüchen in der Serie gehört. Die darauf angesprochenen Händler halten sich mit Infos darüber sehr bedeckt. Die von Rainer empfohlene Rute sprengt im Moment denn doch meine Angelkasse, ausserdem bin ich nicht so Fit in Fremdsprachen und Blick deswegen auch beim Import nicht so durch #c Also imk Moment bin ich eher wieder ratlos |kopfkrat zu teuer, zu anfällig muss es wirklich Tackle im Highendbereich sein. Möchte aber unbedingt noch eine kürzere Rute zum twitchen, obwohl ich jetzt schon wieder gedacht habe ich bleib bei meiner 2,40 Skelli. Als Alternative bin ich jetzt noch auf die Speedmaster Spinning 180 L gestoßen, Länge stimmt aber der Rest |kopfkrat Wieder mal gibt es die Rute hier nirgends, also kennt sie von euch jemand?


----------



## schroe (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Meinst du die Antares??



Hätte auch schreiben können: Unverschämt weit von der Griffon entfernt, ist die HBV. Aber nicht im Preis.|supergri 



Um meinen pers. Eindruck genauer wiederzugeben.

Antares/Griffon (nicht Power Griffon)

-Aktion: ähnlich

-Handling: ähnlich

-Gewicht: ähnlich

-geeignete Köderklasse: ähnlich (beide recht universell einsetzbar)

-Quali. Ringlack: ähnlich (sehr sauber)

-Ködergewichtsklasse: Griffon leichter, schlanker, zierlicherer  Blank (beide Ruten werden ihren jeweiligen Angaben gerecht)

-Dynamik: Griffon etwas lebhafter, dadurch einen Tick direkter.

-Ringe: Shimano: Fuji SIC / Griffon: Fuji Titanium framed SIC

-Sonstige verbaute Teile (Ästhetik/Optik): Hier trumpft klar die Griffon, obwohl die Korkquali der Antares auch erstklassig ist.

Hätte Shimano die Casting Serie konsequent an den deutschen Markt gebracht, würden vermutlich heute die HBV black&blues
in den Regalen liegen bleiben können.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Pilkman (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ PF7 & Schroe

Interessantes Feedback zur Antares. #6

Darf ich fragen, wo die Antares Casting gekauft wurde und gibt´s vielleicht auch ein paar technische Eckdaten von dem Rütchen? #h

Das wäre klasse! #6


----------



## Pilkman (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... darf ich fragen, wo die Antares Casting gekauft wurde ...



Kurze Ergänzung: Ist das Schroe´s Ex-Rütchen in 6' oder 6'6" und 7-21 Gramm WG?  #h


----------



## schroe (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Pilkman,
jau,
die, die ich gegenübergestellt habe, ist die 6`mit 1/4-3/4 oz.
Die hatte JHI im Portfolio. 
PF7´s scheint mir die gleiche zu sein.


----------



## sa-s (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Welcher "er"? Du etwa?
> Hätte die erste Mai-Woche Urlaub, da hätten wir mal losstarten können!



ja genau meinereiner,

zu dumm, dass das erste beschnuppern noch warten muss, aber wird schon bald mal klappen.

zumindest wenn mich der mahlstrom verschont!

irgendwie muss man sich ja die zeit bis zur ersten harrison vhf vertreiben.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pilkman (26. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Pilkman,
> jau,
> die, die ich gegenübergestellt habe, ist die 6`mit 1/4-3/4 oz.
> Die hatte JHI im Portfolio.
> PF7´s scheint mir die gleiche zu sein.



Vielen Dank für die Nennung der Bezugsquelle und der wichtigsten Eckdaten, Schroe! #6

Alles weitere per PN... #h


----------



## profifischer (27. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Bevorzugt ihr zum Twitchen harte oder weiche Ruten?
mfg Manuel


----------



## aixellent (28. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So,

jetzt hat Mr. Harada (Plat) endlich die Taklebox geliefert. ......


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Als ich mir meine kürzlich erstandenen Megabass-DVDs ansah und mir auffiel, dass bei jedem gefangen Fisch jeweils die komplette Kombo aufgezeigt wird, dachte ich mir, dass das doch was für Euch wäre!!

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen, der plant eine Megabass zu kaufen. Meister Yoki Ito fischte folgende Kombos (Rolle und Schnur hab ich nicht extra mit aufgeführt):

Rute: F1-61X (Spinning)
Köder: VIOS/ Fats E-ba
Köder: VIOS/ Counter Grub 3,5 inch
Köder: VIOS/ Cats Kill Worm 3 inch (Wacky-Rig)
Köder: Hazedong 4 Inch
************************************
Rute: F1-60XP (Baitcaster)
Köder: Gatta-X PW
********************
Rute: F3-66XDti (Baitcaster)
Köder: Anthrax 100 (Jerkbait)
Köder: Dog-X (Pencilbait)
Köder: Giant Dog-X (Pencilbait)
Köder: V3 Midge buzz (Spinnerbait)
**************************
Rute: F4-610GT3 (Baitcaster)
Köder: XJ-100
***********
Rute: F4-66x (Baitcaster)
Köder: Vision 95 (Jerkbait)
********************
Rute: F4 ½-68x fti (Baitcaster)
Köder: Dorum 140
**************
Rute: F5-68x (Baitcaster)
Köder: VIOS/ Tournament Crawler 8 inch
Köder: VIOS/ Counter Grub 5 inch
*************************
Rute: F6-67x (Baitcaster)
Köder: Deepcup beaver
*****************
Rute: F7-69DG (Baitcaster)
Köder: Baby Bumpee (Rubber Jig)


Um welche Köder es sich im Einzelnen genau handelt könnt Ihr Euch ja bei www.megabass.com raussuchen.


----------



## moped (28. April 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Geilo Bernde!!!!

Da hast Dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht! Sehr praktisch!

Jürgi


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h 

mal an die Experten, mir ist heute auf`m Flohmarkt folgende Rute in die Hände geraten. BerKley "The Pulse" 6`6 in 10-20 Wg, kennt jemand die Rute?


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Jungs!

Wer von Euch fischt denn gleich wieder auf seiner Baitcaster die NITLON BAIT (12LB)??

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur?

Hab nach zwei langen Angeltagen und zwei Schnurbrüchen (nicht Abrissen - Schnurbrüchen!!) die Schnur tauschen müssen.
Einmal probier ich´s noch mit Mono - wenn das nicht klappt muss Geflochtene drauf.

Mit der MB Cyclone läufts übriges super - wurde auch schon mit ein paar (leider kleineren) Hechten eingeweiht. Gefischte und fischbare Köder waren bislang Smash Minnow 100/110, Squad Minnow 95, Aragon, MB Lip-in-Bait 95, Megabait Charlie, Abu Tormentor, Squirrel 79, Water Monitor, Lucky Craft Sammy 95.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Wer von Euch fischt denn gleich wieder auf seiner Baitcaster die NITLON BAIT (12LB)??
> 
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur?


 
Wenn mein Packet aus Japan da ist, hab ich die Schnur. Ich hoffe mal die hält und bricht nicht wie deine - wäre ärgerlich.


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe mal die hält und bricht nicht wie deine - wäre ärgerlich.



Ja, war jedes mal beim manuellen Abziehen der Schnur nach nem Backflash....und bevor Rainer fragt...Nein, es war nicht mit roher Gewalt!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Börnie börnie börnie...#q 
ich hab dir schon mal gesagt du sollst deinen Backslash nicht mit dem Messer lösen#q |supergri 

ohne Flachs, habe keine probs damit weder mit der 12LB noch mit der 10er noch mit der 8er, weder auf statio noch auf Baitcaster, auch Beejay hat keine ich war jetzt  2 tage mit ihm fischen und glaube er hatte auf der PG Combo die Nitlon drauf (müsste eigentl., die Combo habe ich ja noch bespult)
vielleicht haste einfach ne Fehlproduktion bekommen (kann ich mir bei den japanern eigentlich ÜBERHAUPT nicht vorstellen) oder du hast beim bespulen nen Fehler gemacht (Knicke in der schnur aufgerollt, irgendwas/wo hat die Schnur geschliffen o.ä....) vielleicht solltest du auch beim werfen mal die Bremse öffnen|supergri 
selbst nach übelsten Hängern hatte die Nitlon keine Schwächung durch überdehnung wie es bei Mono eigentl. immer der Fall ist


----------



## BeeJay (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wer von Euch fischt denn gleich wieder auf seiner Baitcaster die NITLON BAIT (12LB)??


*handheb* 

Ich fische Nitlon auf vier verschiedenen Baitcastern:

10lb Bait       - Alphas Itö
12lb Spinning - Alphas 103F
12lb Bait       - Steez
14lb Bait       - Calais 201-5

(und die 12lb Spinning auf meiner 2500er TwinPower)


burn77 schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur?


* direkter Köderkontakt
* genug Dehnung falls mal ein digger Krokogator direkt vor dem Ufer einsteigt, also nur noch 2-3m Schnur "draussen" ist
* geschmeidig
* ausreichende Abriebfestigkeit
* gute Wurfeigenschaften ohne Kringeln
* auch die klare "Spinning" ist noch gut über Wasser zu sehen, Bisserkennung durch die Schnur gut möglich
* unter Wasser quasi unsichtbar, selbst unsere schnurscheuen Forellen hätten geflucht (wenn sie denn könnten) :q
* Kosten mit 9-10$/100m (regulär) noch ok, bei eBay gibt es ab und an wieder mal Knallerangebote mit unter 6$/100m zuzüglich Transport und Zoll - versteht sich.

Fazit: klasse Schnur, ich frage mich gerade, ob ich überhaupt so schnell eine FC-Schnur testen werde. Ich habe momentan noch zehn 100m-Spulen Nitlon daheim "auf Lager", elf weitere sind bestellt. 
:vik:​


burn77 schrieb:


> [...]Hab nach zwei langen Angeltagen und zwei Schnurbrüchen (nicht Abrissen - Schnurbrüchen!!) die Schnur tauschen müssen.[...]


Das ist das übliche Problem, Die Nitlon ist sehr geschmeidig und reagiert auf - äh - "unsauberen Daumeneinsatz" mit etwas übleren Verschlingungen als eine steifere Schnur. Bei aprubten "Backlash-Schnurstoppern" wird die Schnur dann lokal überdehnt und die Nitlon reißt (wie jede handelsübliche Monoschnur auch).

Mit anderen Worten - arbeite an deinem Wurfstil, dann erledigt sich das Schnurbruchproblem von alleine. 
Je mehr Backlash, desto kürzer die Lebensdauer der Schnur, das ist bei Geflecht@Baitcaster genauso, das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Die geknickte Stelle, auf die die ganze Trägheit des gestoppten Köders einwirkt wird natürlich überdurchschnittlich stark auf der Breite eines Schnurdurchmessers gequetscht. Das hält keine Schnur aus, Geflecht reißt sogar *sofort*, jedoch meist nicht direkt an der Knick-, sondern an einer vorab durch Backlash geschädigten Stelle. Daher gehen die Köder beim Einsatz von Geflecht so gerne auf "Soloflugreise". 

Fehlproduktion kann ich mir bei einer original Japanqualität schwer vorstellen, da gehe ich mit Rainer konform.


rainer1962 schrieb:


> [...]habe keine probs damit weder mit der 12LB noch mit der 10er noch mit der 8er, weder auf statio noch auf Baitcaster, auch Beejay hat keine ich war jetzt  2 tage mit ihm fischen und glaube er hatte auf der PG Combo die Nitlon drauf (müsste eigentl., die Combo habe ich ja noch bespult)[...]


Japp, exaktemente. :m 

Gleiche Schnur (ich habe mir lediglich erlaubt etwas zu unterfüttern). Keine Probleme, keine unerklärlichen Schnurbrüche, genausowenig auf den anderen Baitcastern und auf der Statio schon garnicht. 
Allerdings ist eine 12LB Schnur auf der Statio schon leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig, da es schon etwas an Wurfweite kostet. Ich gehe demnächst auf 8lb runter, um damit meine Tiny Frys besser werfen zu können. 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> [...]selbst nach übelsten Hängern hatte die Nitlon keine Schwächung durch überdehnung wie es bei Mono eigentl. immer der Fall ist


Dito - keine Probleme.


burn77 schrieb:


> Ja, war jedes mal beim manuellen Abziehen der Schnur nach nem Backflash....


Tipp (auch wenn es etwas bescheuert aussieht):
jeden Tag 30 Minuten Wurftraining auf der Wiese mit Gewichten zwischen 3g und 12g. Wenn du backlashfrei einen Farbeimerdeckel in 20m Entfernung mit einem 10g Gewicht 10-15x am Stück triffst, bist du "ready-4-fishing". 
...meine Nachbarn halten mich übrigens schon für "etwas sonderbar". :q :q :q


burn77 schrieb:


> Einmal probier ich´s noch mit Mono - wenn das nicht klappt muss Geflochtene drauf.


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen...
Es liegt an dir, nicht an der Schnur. Das wäre so, als würdest du den Fussball auswechseln, weil er einfach nicht ins Tor fliegt... |supergri 

Außer fürs Hechtfischen mit Grandma & Co. kommt bei mir kein Geflecht mehr auf eine Wobblerrute. 
Seit ich auf Mono umgestiegen bin hatte ich *keinen einzigen* Aussteiger mehr, alles was länger als eine Sekunde hing wurde von mir auch gelandet. Meine Bissausbeute kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, das ist aber eher eine Sache der Köderführung, nicht der Schnur. 

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hebe da auch mal meine Hand.|evil: 

Aus BeeJays Beitrag möchte ich fett unterstreichen,......



> Fazit: klasse Schnur, ich frage mich gerade, ob ich überhaupt so schnell eine FC-Schnur testen werde.





> und die Nitlon reißt (wie jede handelsübliche Monoschnur auch).





> Fehlproduktion kann ich mir bei einer original Japanqualität schwer vorstellen, da gehe ich mit Rainer konform.





> Mit anderen Worten - arbeite an deinem Wurfstil, dann erledigt sich das Schnurbruchproblem von alleine.




Ich würde nicht mehr die Komponenten in Frage stellen, Börnie.#d 

In der Beziehung kratzt du bereits am "Gipfel".

Now it´s your turn baby!:g

P.S.:
Es erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeit, als ich in den Modellflug eingestiegen bin.

Damals waren alle für mich erhältlichen Modelle einfach Mist.
Keines wollte herkömmlich landen, alle Modelle hörten einfach auf zu fliegen.#h


----------



## plattform7 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hätte da auch noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten bezüglich der Schnur:

Welche von den beiden (Nitlon Bait oder Mashinengun Cast) soll ich als Anfänger auf die Alphas draufspulen? Welche verzeiht da mehr Fehler meinerseits? Oder vielelicht gar eine ganz andere zu Beginn? Es ist mir auch ganz klar, dass ich nach einer Weile, bis ich mich "eingeworfen" habe, die Schnur wahrscheinlich eh wechseln muss, denn Fehler werden sicherlich folgen, da bin ich ganz realistisch :q

Wollte demnächst eine Bestellung in Japan aufgeben und mich auch mit ein Paar Spulen versorgen #h


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Es erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeit, als ich in den Modellflug eingestiegen bin.
> 
> Damals waren alle für mich erhältlichen Modelle einfach Mist.
> Keines wollte herkömmlich landen, alle Modelle hörten einfach auf zu fliegen.#h


 

kein Wunder......du hättest den Tank mit Benzin vollmachen müssen:vik:

@ Plattform...
nimm zum üben eine normale deutsche Mono irgendeine Hausmarke, sonst wirds teuer....wenn du es dann einigermaßen beherschst, dann kannst du sowohl als auch nehmen, ich kenne nur die Nitlon, die Maschinegun soll auch net schlecht sein, da weiß Shroe bescheid.
Nimm zu Beginn dann noch Köder mit guten Flugeigenschaften die im mittleren Köderspektrum Deiner Rute sind, du tust dir leichter als wenn du die untere grenze auslotest. (das kommt eh früh genug und damit auch die Backslashs, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der kirche), du kennst ja den Spruch....wenns dem Esel zu wohl wird...das ging uns allen so, ach was sind wir doch toll..wir beherrschen das werfen mit Multi und dann gings los.....Köder immer leichter und schwupp........50 m Schnur zum wegwerfen.....ist aber normal....


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Jungs!

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich grosse Probleme damit habe das werfen mit einer Baitcaster zu erlernen.

Wenn eine 0,285er Schnur, welche beim Aufspulen ein wenig geknickt wurde, bei leichtesten Beanspruchungen reisst/bricht, dann ist diese in meinen Augen Müll!

Hatte heute einen neuen Schnurtest am Start: Team Daiwa Brave Fluoro Carbon 12LB (0,295 mm).

Hatte ich zusammen mit der Alphas als Geschenk von bass.jp bekommen.
Werfen lies sich die Schnur eigentlich ganz hervorragend. Innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde hatte ich jedoch zwei Schnurbrüche beim Werfen was mich unter anderem einen TN gekostet hat.

Bin jetzt noch am Hadern mit mir selbst ob ich heut Nachmittag ne Geflochtene oder ne Toray Bawo (hab ich leider nur noch in 8 LG) draufspule....Testergebnisse folgen.

p.s. Hab gelesen, dass die Maschingun Cast aufgrund ihrer höheren Dehnung gute Casting-Eigenschaften hat....


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

burn irgendwas machst du aber falsch...schon alleine die tatsache mit dem knick während dem bespulen, an dieser Stelle ist die schnur definitiv am Ar.....
hättest mal besonnener bespulen sollen..........
wie gesagt habe weder mit der Nitlon noch mit der FC Bass def von Daiwa probs, sogar 87er Zander und 75er Hecht gelandet.


----------



## plattform7 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer

Danke für die Auführungen... Dann lass ich erstmal meine SpiderWire Mono drauf. Dachte nur, dass man mit ner besseren Schnur auch besser lernen kann :q... Lehrgeld muss man immer zahlen - keine Frage #h


----------



## BeeJay (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Welche von den beiden (Nitlon Bait oder Mashinengun Cast) soll ich als Anfänger auf die Alphas draufspulen? Welche verzeiht da mehr Fehler meinerseits?


Ich würde dir eine 0,25er Stroft ABR vorschlagen. Die Dehnung hält sich noch in Grenzen und von den Kosten her passt das auch. Ich habe mit der Schnur einen guten Kompromiss zum Üben gefunden. Wenn du dann gut im Training bist, kannst du immernoch zu Nitlon & Co wechseln. Die Machinegun Cast ist auch sehr gut, ich werde vorerst (welch Überaschung ) bei der Nitlon bleiben. Warum etwas verändern, wenn es funzt?


burn77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich grosse Probleme damit habe das werfen mit einer Baitcaster zu erlernen.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Die Ringeinlagen deiner MB und die Schnurführung der Alphas in Ordnung sind, also die Schnur nicht beschädigen bzw. die Schnüre beim Aufspulen keinen Schaden genommen haben, bleiben nicht mehr viele Fehlerquellen übrig...

Ich habe schon bei einigen Baitcastanfängern (ich war ja auch einer!) gesehen, wo in 95% der Fälle die Wurzel allen Übels zu suchen ist - nämlich in der Wurftechnik bzw., ein Überschuss an Kraft bei Anwendung derselben.

Keiner will dir hier mangelndes Können vorwerfen, aber wie lange besitzt du die Megabassrute nochmal? 
Man braucht einfach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit und Training. 
Ich habe auch geübt, geübt, geübt. :q



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn eine 0,285er Schnur, welche beim Aufspulen ein wenig geknickt wurde, bei leichtesten Beanspruchungen reisst/bricht, dann ist diese in meinen Augen Müll!


Gut, Zustimmung. 

Allerdings fischen Rainer, Schroe und ich (um nur drei Beispiele zu nennen) die Nitlon-Schnüre und *keiner* hat auch nur annähernd die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie Du. 
Da wir das Material im Prinzip von den selben "Quellen" beziehen, sollte der Grund "Montagsschnur" wohl eher auch ausscheiden. 



burn77 schrieb:


> Hatte heute einen neuen Schnurtest am Start: Team Daiwa Brave Fluoro Carbon 12LB (0,295 mm).[...] Innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde hatte ich jedoch zwei Schnurbrüche beim Werfen was mich unter anderem einen TN gekostet hat.


...und spätestens *jetzt* bin ich der absoluten Überzeugung, dass du dringend ein paar Sessions auf der Wiese (aber bitte nicht die mit den Wallern :m ) absolvieren solltest. 

Ich denke, du legst einfach viel zu viel Kraft in den Wurf. |uhoh:  

Du hast eine der besten Baitcastermodelle mit einer sehr guten und passenden Rolle samt Schnur (mit der keiner sonst Probleme hat). 
Um Schroe's Gedanken _"In der Beziehung kratzt du bereits am "Gipfel"._" nochmal aufzugreifen:

Das Materialzusammenstellung Rolle/Rute/Schnur passt - für TN60, DD Cherry, (S)DD Squirrel und Arnaud - wenn jetzt immernoch etwas schief läuft, bleibt nur noch eine einzige Fehlerquelle übrig...

Wie gesagt, wir alle wollen nur helfen. 
Wenn du weiter darauf bestehst dass die Nitlon Schuld sei und Geflecht besser ist, suche dir ein passendes aus und fertig.

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wie gesagt börnie...
die leichten Knicke beim aufspulen könnten doch zu stark gewesen sein (was verstehst du unter leicht????), in verbindung mit zuviel kraft beim werfen, welch eigentlich überhaupt nicht von Nöten ist, denn dafür hat man sich solches High tech Tackle ja zugelegt, damit sich die Rute optimal auflädt und den köder mit der ihr eigenen Blankkraft wegschleudert, dann kann das natürlich vorkommen. Die Knicke beim entstehen ja wenn du die Schnur durch die Finger laufen lässt, einmal nicht aufgepasst und gleichzeitig fest zugedrückt oder gezogen, dann ist das wie wenn man quetscht, dann fehlen bis zu 80% der Tragkraft. 
Ist halt keine Foxcombo die du in den Händen hälst#6 
sondern ein filigraqnes Stöckchen...........ich habs dir ja immer gesagt 
Ferrari und immer Bleifuß da ist der Unfall vorprogrammiert...:q


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> mal an die Experten, mir ist heute auf`m Flohmarkt folgende Rute in die Hände geraten. BerKley "The Pulse" 6`6 in 10-20 Wg, kennt jemand die Rute?




wirklich keiner von euch |kopfkrat ihr kennt doch sonst alles :m


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Stefan,
hallo Thorsten!

Lasse mich natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren!...

Mit Geflochtener war ich heut Nachmittag auch unterwegs - überzeugt hat mich das aber auch nicht wirklich. Schon alleine die hässlichen Schnurgeräusche ... pfui... nix im Vergleich zu Mono )

Da es mir (als störrischer Bayer) auch wieder ums Prinzip geht, werde ich mich wohl nicht für die Nitlin Bait 12LB entscheiden.

Ausserdem hab ich auf einer meiner DVDs gesehen, dass meister Ito meine Cyclone und 103er TD auch "nur" mit einer 10LB-Schnur fischt. Welche das genau ist, steht leider nur in japanisch dabei.

Ferner hab ich bemerkt, dass es von der Nitlon Bait zwischenzeitlich auch eine neuere Variante gibt:

http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/bass-infinity/img10611632897.jpeg

Zu betrachten ist diese  (laut meinen Suchergebnissen) momentan leider nur bei Rakuten und dem geschlossenen Shop vom lieben Ginrin.

Beejay trau ich´s zu, dass er sie schon wieder im Keller liegen hat!!! Wenn ja, dann schick mir bitte per Eilbote schnell ne Spule rüber!

Morgen werd ich dann wohl mal mit der 8LG Toray Bawo losziehen... Wär doch gelacht, wenn ich bei dem scheiss Wind nicht auch diese Schnur klein kriege!! )


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ferner hab ich bemerkt, dass es von der Nitlon Bait zwischenzeitlich auch eine neuere Variante gibt:
> 
> http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/bass-infinity/img10611632897.jpeg
> 
> Zu betrachten ist diese (laut meinen Suchergebnissen) momentan leider nur bei Rakuten und dem geschlossenen Shop vom lieben Ginrin.


 
www.bass.jp hat die auch.

http://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl...ndex.php?a=10000&b=10580&prev=/language_tools
Die Seite dauert zwar etwas... Irgendwie sind da unzählige Bildchen drauf, aber das passt schon - da merk man auch, was der Schuppen noch hat, auf der englischen Hauptseite ist ja nicht viel zu finden.

Die Nitlon Bait Type II in 12lbs wird (hoffendlich) diese Woche in meinen Fingern sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> www.bass.jp hat die auch.
> 
> http://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl...ndex.php?a=10000&b=10580&prev=/language_tools
> Die Seite dauert zwar etwas... Irgendwie sind da unzählige Bildchen drauf, aber das passt schon - da merk man auch, was der Schuppen noch hat, auf der englischen Hauptseite ist ja nicht viel zu finden.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

danke für den Link!
Hast Du die Bass.jp-Leute wg. der Schnur dann per email angeschrieben, oder?
Im "English-Shop" ist die Schnur ja nicht drinnen...


----------



## sp!nner (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe mir auch mal wieder was neues gegönnt.
Abu Fantasista + Daiwa Sol :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> danke für den Link!
> Hast Du die Bass.jp-Leute wg. der Schnur dann per email angeschrieben, oder?
> Im "English-Shop" ist die Schnur ja nicht drinnen...


 
Ich hab den von anfang an eine eMail geschickt und gesagt das ich die Rolle und die Schnur haben möchte... alles andere hat sich dann ergeben


----------



## schroe (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Sp!nner,
sehr geschmackvolle und bestimmt auch technisch gut abgestimmte Zusammenstellung.:m 
Berichte mal.


@Börnie,
der Schnurmarkt ist ja sehr, sehr breit. Du hast also noch viel Spielraum, dich in unzähligen Versuchen auszutoben (halt uns auf dem Laufenden#6 ).
Vergiß aber nicht, zwischen den Schnurwechsel"orgien" die Rolle nachzufetten/ölen.:q 

Es gibt bestimmt viele vergleichbare, sicher (zweckabhängig) auch immer bessere Schnüre als die YGKs.

Als ich vor der Entscheidung stand, mir eine "gute" Schnur für die Multi organisieren zu wollen, und Überblick suchte, habe ich mich zunächst auf eine jap. Empfehlung gestützt.
http://www.japantackle.com/Lines/Giga_Nitron_bait.htm
Lies dir Jun´s comment durch. 
Die Empfehlung war für mich Anlass zum Kauf. Ich mag Jun´s Empfehlungen,....auch die.

Auf TT las man regelmäßig von der zufriedenen Verwendung der Sunline MGC. Auch gekauft und nachvollzogen, warum die Amis sie gut finden.

BeeJay und Rainer, wie auch Weitere sind damit ebenfalls zufrieden (muß man aber nicht).

Du siehst, die Nitlon wurde nicht einfach unüberlegt als "try and error" bei Ginrin, im Bundle mit drei Wobblern ausgesucht und dann, weil man sie nunmal selber benutzt, empfohlen.

Eine sehr unkritische und günstige Schnur ist die Sufix Xcelon, die Trilene Big Game, die Stroft ABR (mit Abzügen in der B-Note), die Stren High Impact, wenn du in Deutschlang bleiben willst, die Platil Strong (IMHO sehr gut).
Versucht habe ich auch die Evergreen Bass Seil Hard Flex (wenn es draußen warm ist und die Schnur länger auf der Rolle liegt, gehts gut damit).
Such dir deine passende Schnur trotzdem lieber selber, denn dein Anforderungsprofil scheint sich, aus der Distanz gesehen, nicht mit meinem und dem einiger anderer zu decken.|supergri 

Habe ich dass richtig verstanden,......du willst jetzt von einer 12er auf eine 10lbs Schnur wechseln (nach einigen Schnurbrüchen),......weil Yuki damit wirft???|kopfkrat #q :vik: 


Ich will nicht nerven aber,.....frag nicht was dein Tackle für dich tut,....überleg lieber, was du für dein Tackle tun kannst.|supergri
Deutlicher ausgedrückt heißt das: Nicht du hast das Problem mit der Schnur,.....die Schnur hat ein Problem mit dir. 
Wenn wir nicht mehr über Backlashes reden müssen, dann lernst du die eigentlichen Eigenschaften der Schnur erst kennen.
Nämlich die, wofür die Schnur konzipiert ist,.....zum Angeln, nicht zur "Unfallvermeidung".


P.S.: Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dein Avatar mit "Angelschnurverschwörungstheorieinvestigator" zu beschreiben? Wäre ja mal trefflich.#6


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> Als ich vor der Entscheidung stand, mir eine "gute" Schnur für die Multi organisieren zu wollen, und Überblick suchte, habe ich mich zunächst auf eine jap. Empfehlung gestützt.
> http://www.japantackle.com/Lines/Giga_Nitron_bait.htm
> Lies dir Jun´s comment durch.
> Die Empfehlung war für mich Anlass zum Kauf. Ich mag Jun´s Empfehlungen,....auch die.



Hi Stefan!
Diese Seite und insbesondere die Beschreibung der Schnur kenne ich, deswegen hab ich mir diese auch letztes Jahr bei Ginrin gestellt.



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> Habe ich dass richtig verstanden,......du willst jetzt von einer 12er auf eine 10lbs Schnur wechseln (nach einigen Schnurbrüchen),......weil Yuki damit wirft???|kopfkrat #q :vik:



Ja!
Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das garnicht so abwegig! Warum auch!
Wenn der Profi bei einer nahezu identischen Combo mit einer 10LB-Schnur fischt, warum soll ich mir anmassen zu sagen, dass das nicht passt und ne 12er sinnvoller wäre.
Maile gerade mit bass.jp und werd mir zum Testen von der Nitlon Bait Type 2 ne 10er und 12er schicken lassen. Ggf. auch ne 10er/12er von der Toray Bawo. Die hab ich übrigens vorher getestet (in der 8 LB Version) - fischt sich und wirft sich sehr gut. Die Dehnung ist - wohl aufgrund des niedrigeren Durchmessers - aber auch etwas höher. Das stört leider ein wenig.



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dein Avatar mit "Angelschnurverschwörungstheorieinvestigator" zu beschreiben? Wäre ja mal trefflich.#6



Alter Frechdachs!
Wenn mein Browser nicht spinnen würde, dann würd ich Dir jetzt aber ein paar gaaaanz fiese Smilies hier reinstellen )


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Profi bei einer nahezu identischen Combo mit einer 10LB-Schnur fischt, warum soll ich mir anmassen zu sagen, dass das nicht passt und ne 12er sinnvoller wäre.


 

behauptet ja niemand dass dies nicht passt....nur......er ist halt Profi und Du WEIT davon entfernt, will heissen noch geringere Tragkraft, noch mehr Bruch......|kopfkrat 


> Maile gerade mit bass.jp und werd mir zum Testen von der Nitlon Bait Type 2 ne 10er und 12er schicken lassen. Ggf. auch ne 10er/12er von der Toray Bawo. Die hab ich übrigens vorher getestet (in der 8 LB Version) - fischt sich und wirft sich sehr gut. Die Dehnung ist - wohl aufgrund des niedrigeren Durchmessers - aber auch etwas höher. Das stört leider ein wenig.


Börnie sei mir net böse, du weißt ich kann dich sehr gut leiden, solltest Du aber weiter so mit deinem tackle fischen ist es egal welche Schnur du drauf machst es sei denn es ist ein Stahlseil  was wiederum Rute und Rolle nicht verträgt.:c 
Du beherrschst die Multiwerferei???? Lies deinen Fred durch.....Backlashs habe ich ganz vorsichtig gelöst.....so ähnl. hast du das geschrieben......Natürlich hat jeder mal einen Sch.....Wurf,....nur wie oft ist halt die Frage|kopfkrat 
Wie gesagt ich würde von hier aus wetten daß du falsch beschleunigst und dies auch noch mit voller Kraft. Es KANN definitiv nicht am Gerät liegen (vorausgesetzt die Hardware ist nicht schadhaft wie Ringe beschädigt o.ä.) es liegt definitiv an Deinem Stil, mach dich mit deiner Combo und der dafür erforderlichen Technik des werfens vertraut...dann hält auch die Schnur...
Net sauer sein aber so langsam komme ich mir verarscht vor,|gr: ich nehme an daß dies auch für shroe und Beejay und die anderen zutrifft die dir irgendwelche Empfehlungen und Tips geben und gaben....du hälst dich einfach nicht dran, im Gegenteil du "kritisierst" wenn auch nur indirekt aber du kritisierst eben doch, wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, die Tackleempfehlungen die Dir gegenüber ausgesprochen wurden.
Du hast einen ferrari in der Garage stehen, bist aber nicht in der Lage in den zweiten gang zu schalten und motzt rum weil er nur ne Endgeschwindigkeit von 60kmh hat und dazu noch ne menge Benzin schluckt. So verhält es sich mit DEINER Combo, du kommst enfach mit der nicht klar, sei es aufgrund der Aktion, aufgrund der Rolle oder einfach weil du unkonzentriert bist, oder weil du zuviel zu schnell möchtest...ich weiß es nicht...irgendwann in einem Fred hast Du geschrieben du bist ein statio Mann....warum hälst du dich dann nicht dran, es muss nicht der Ferrari als Schaltwagen sein, es gibt auch Ferraris mit Automatik und die machen auch sehr viel Spaß.....
Es ist halt so, daß mich das langsam nervt was Deine "Schnurbeurteilungen" betrifft, so kann man in diesem Fall wirklich nichts drauf geben. Du redest von Schnüren die, (und sind sie noch so günstig), absolut Top sind und ihresgleichen suchen (ich spreche natürlich hier von dem jeweiligen Einsatzgebietl).
Es kann natürlich auch sein daß ich TOTAL falsch liege und du einfach so ein Perfektionist bist und du dadurch solch hohe Ansprüche hast, daß man Dich eigentlich nie zufrieden stellen kann......wenn ichs mir recht überlege bist du seit gut einem Jahr auf der Suche nach der idealen geflochtenen oder????? Die eine ist Dir zu dick die andere zu gelb die nächste zu grün usw.....
Ich gebe Dir nen Rat....anstatt laufend Deine Rollen umspulen nutze die Zeit, betrachte Dein Tackle, (du wirst im übrigen fesstellen dass jede Combo andere Anforderungen an Stil und Technik des Führens und des Werfens stellt, die Baicasters umso mehr! ), mach dir die nötigen Gedanken, und übe auf der Wiese oder meinetwegen auch am Wasser suche die Schuld bei Dir wenn was nicht klappt und nicht an Deinem Gerät, denn das ist erste Sahne.
So börnie das musste einfach mal raus, ich habe versucht Dir dies des öfteren durch die Blume zu sagen, du wolltes/willst es aber nicht anders kapieren.
#h


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

p.s. nicht daß hier Mißverständnisse aufkommen......
ich sehe mich zwar nicht mehr als blutigen Anfänger, auch nicht als Experte und schon gar nicht als Profi sondern eher als Fortgeschrittener! Mir passieren auch immer wieder backlashs insbesondere nach einem Köder- (von schwer nach leichtere) oder Combowechsel, sobalds kracht könnt ich mir aber selbst in den Ar.... beißen, weil ich nicht konzentriert und aufmerksam genug war den Wurfstil anzupassen. Es liegt auch nicht jede Combo jedem
Die PG Combo hat mir nicht so zugesagt wie meine Top Gun Combo, bei der hat von Anfang an alles gepasst, deshalb habe ich mich damals auch entschieden die PG abzugeben. Nicht dass ich Angst gehabt hätte meinen Stil der Combo anzupassen, nur ich hätte mich immer voll konzentrieren müssen und das GEHT nun mal nicht. Die Abläufe müssen in Fleisch und Blut übergehen und sich automatisieren, denn nur dann ist entspanntes Fischen möglich und nur dann macht es wirklich Spaß, ansonsten ärgert man sich grün und blau über die verlorenen Köder, über die eigenen Fehler oder halt über die schlechte Combo und der dazugehörigen Materialien wie Schnur etc.pp..........


----------



## camilos (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi, ich schalte mich kurz mal hier ein:

Rainer hat, eigentlich wie immer, sehr viel Wahres gesagt. Ich kenn Burn nicht und kenne mich mit Schnüren recht wenig aus, deswegen will ich nichts dazu sagen. Nur folgendes:

Aufgrund von verschiedenen Käufen bei einem bereits verschwundenen Ebay-Händler, habe ich einige Schnüren geschenkt bekommen: Nitlon Bait in 12 und 20 lbs, eine Nitlon spinning in 10 lbs und ein Duel Fluoro Carbon.

Meine Meinung zu Nitlon: ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zu Recht. Finde die Schnur zu stief und zu memorylastig. Keine Frage, das Ding hält so viel aus wie noch keine andere Schnur in der Klasse aber für meinen Wurfstil, bzw. meine Wurferfahrung war sie einfach nichts.

Ich hatte 2 Optionen: 1. mein Wurfstil bzw. meine Gerätezusammenstellung ändern oder 2. die Schnur zu ändern.

Ich habe mich für Option 2 entschieden. Seit einigen Monaten fische ich Berkley Sensilite, Berkley XL Smooth, Red Cajun, Rapala XXX... und bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Warum ich mich gegen Option 1 entschieden habe: weil mir die wenige Zeit, die ich am Waser verbringen kann, einfach zu Schade dafür ist, mein Wurfstil zu perfektionieren oder Frisbeezielwerfen zu veranstalten (das habe ich ausgiebigst betrieben und ich finde das reicht, für meine Ansprüche). Die Zeit verbringe ich lieber am Wasser und am Fisch und bisher funzt es recht gut. Wenn ich andere Ansprüche hätte, bzw. mehr Zeit dem Angeln überhaupt widmen könnte, wurde ich mich auf die Wiese stellen und werfen und flippen und pitchen bis in die Nacht hinein und zwar beidhändig und mit verbundene Augen (wirklich, sehr gute Übung, um mehr Gefühl für den Wurf zu bekommen!!!!), aber die Zeit habe ich einfach nicht, deshalb neige ich zu der zweit- oder drittbesten Lösung (in bestimmten, sehr wenigen, Fällen greife ich zum Spinningkombo oder ich finde einfach die Schnur, die zu meinem Stil passt, was recht schnell ging)

Werfen mit der Multi ist eine verdammt komplizierte Sache, will man es perfekt betreiben; Wurf-Videoanalysen sind eine fast alltägliche Sache bei den Pros und, nebenbei, suchen und suchen sie die Schnur mit den perfekten Eigenschaften, die zu IHREM Wurfstil und IHREN Bedürfnissen passt.

Meine Nitlons leisten jetzt sehr gute Dienste als Edelunterfutterschnur bei meinen Multis (Ihr dürft mich steinigen :vik: ). Letzte Woche habe ich ja sogar die 20 lbs Baitcasting richtig beansprucht als ich auf Riesenwallerjagd war und ein Fischlein mir meine 80 Meter 65er Power Pro von der Rolle aufgebraucht hat, da kan die Nilton zum Vorschein und sie hat gehalten mehr als was das Zeug verspricht.  

So, das war meine Meinung, ich klinke mich wieder aus und lese und lerne weiter aus dem Hintegrund mit Eurem schönen Thread (mit gelegentlichen Kommentaren meinerseits)

Grüße


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi  #h
> mal an die Experten, mir ist heute auf`m Flohmarkt folgende Rute in die Hände geraten. BerKley "The Pulse" 6`6 in 10-20 Wg, kennt jemand die Rute?





Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> wirklich keiner von euch |kopfkrat ihr kennt doch sonst alles :m



Hm, will sich hier wohl keiner im 1 Millon $ Thread zu einer Rute vom Flohmarkt äußern :m Ich klink mich hier jetzt auch wieder aus, ist mir zuviel Fachchinesisch  da steig ich eh nicht durch.


----------



## Quappe_ag (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo;+ 
Ich will mir ein paar Köder und eine Rolle (Alphas Type F ) bei bass.jp bestellen!!!
Wie schon angesprochen ist bei der Englischen Seite nicht so eine große Auswahl wie auf der Japanischen.
Wenn ich aber auf der Japanischen schaue sind auch nicht alle Farben der Köder lieferbar!
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht noch einen Tipp geben wo ich bestellen kann?
Gruß: Quappe


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Schroe:

Hallo Stefan,

habe mir nochmal die DVDs von Meister Ito angesehen.
Benutzt wird bei Ruten der F4-Klasse eine Nitlon D-ARM in 10 LB.
Da dies eine FC ist und diese wiederum steifer als normale Nylon gehe ich davon aus, dass eine 12er Nylon schon passt auf die Cyclon.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hm, will sich hier wohl keiner im 1 Millon $ Thread zu einer Rute vom Flohmarkt äußern :m Ich klink mich hier jetzt auch wieder aus, ist mir zuviel Fachchinesisch  da steig ich eh nicht durch.




Sorry, hätt schon was geschrieben. Aber wenn ich die Rute nicht kenne, was soll ich da schreiben. Den Anderen gehts wohl ähnlich...


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Quappe_ag schrieb:


> Hallo;+
> Ich will mir ein paar Köder und eine Rolle (Alphas Type F ) bei bass.jp bestellen!!!
> Wie schon angesprochen ist bei der Englischen Seite nicht so eine große Auswahl wie auf der Japanischen.
> Wenn ich aber auf der Japanischen schaue sind auch nicht alle Farben der Köder lieferbar!
> ...



Ebay.com - Verkäufer "shimreels"


----------



## Quappe_ag (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Dank dir für den Tipp:m 
Ich hatte auch mal vor bei plat.com zu bestellen frag mich nur warum die kaum noch Köder haben?
Gruß: Quappe


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen!!|wavey: 

Hier erzählt man sich ja in der Hauptsache von allerlei Japan-HiEndGerät, aufwendig in der Beschaffung und ebenso in der Finanzierung.#t 
Deshalb habe ich mal eine unqualifizierte Frage zwischendurch:

Gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt frei und problemlos erhältliche und vergleichsweise bezahlbare Combos zum hineinschnuppern in die Thematik welche an die Leistung and an das Feeling der JapanJuwelen annähernd heran kommt?

Es sollte zum Twitchen von Squirrels und evtl. auch noch nem Arnaud taugen. Vorzugsweise natürlich mit Multi und ne passende MonoLeine wär' vielleicht auch nicht falsch.:q 

Vielleicht habe ich eine solche Empfehlung auch hier im Thread nur überlesen ... ein Fundstellenverweis |uhoh: wäre also auch vollkommen ausreichend. Rute und Leine sollten zusammen nicht viel mehr als € 150-250 kosten. Multi (Shimano Calais) ist vorhanden und Willen das Werfen damit zu üben und zu erlernen auch.:vik: 

Wenn das dann später wirklich was für mich ist, dann bin ich auch zu kostenintensiveren Investitionen, von mir aus auch mühevoll in Japan :k bereit.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt frei und problemlos erhältliche und vergleichsweise bezahlbare Combos zum hineinschnuppern in die Thematik welche an die Leistung and an das Feeling der JapanJuwelen annähernd heran kommt?
> 
> Es sollte zum Twitchen von Squirrels und evtl. auch noch nem Arnaud taugen. Vorzugsweise natürlich mit Multi und ne passende MonoLeine wär' vielleicht auch nicht falsch.:q
> 
> ...


 

Guck dir mal die Ruten von Pezon&Michel an.
Z.B. hier http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac....html?osCsid=75ce3b44969aa0642d25376d5025bbcf
Welche Rute nun genau für deine Köder passt kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber da weiß bestimmt jemand bescheid.

Ansonsten gibt es sicherlich noch mehrere andere Hersteller die passende Ruten dafür haben, aber auf den Rutenmarkt kenne ich mich nun auch nich so dolle aus.


----------



## the doctor (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin,
habe bei Ebay ein Paket Javallons zum Verkauf drinne...
Habe mir vor Monaten genug in Japan bestellt und gebe ein Paket ab.
Ist zwar ungewünschte Werbung, aber ich denke mal, da es die Teile sonst nur im Ausland gibt, kann ich euch den Tip geben:m


----------



## schroe (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Börnie,



> Da dies eine FC ist und diese wiederum steifer als normale Nylon gehe ich davon aus, dass eine 12er Nylon schon passt auf die Cyclon.



Die FC wird wahrscheinlich auch einen stärkeren Durchmesser haben.
Die Nitlon Mono fällt offensichtl allgemein, bei gleicher Tragkraftangabe relativ dünn aus. Die Toray "Super Strong" bspw. hat bei 12 lbs. ein Dia von 0.305mm,
die Nitlon 0.285. 
Wenn man das Problem hat, dass sich auf der Rolle regelmässig die Schnurklänge gegenseitig abschnüren, würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus erstmal ein dickeres Diameter wählen, und damit versuchen, Abrissen oder anderen extraordinären Köderverlusten Einhalt zu gebieten.
Die Cyclone bietet ein Klassenspektrum von 8lbs bis 20lbs. In der Bandbreite bist du schonmal "wahlfrei". 
Versuche, bis du zufrieden bist, ob mit Platil, Stroft oder einer der japanischen Schnüre.
Wirf die Nitlon aber nicht weg,.........ist, wie gerade gelesen, eine erstklassige Schnur zum Unterfüttern, wenn es "dicke" kommt.:q 

Behalt auch immer im Hinterkopf, je dünner eine Schnur (bei gleicher Marke), desto größer die Dehnung unter gleicher Last. 
Yuki Ito fischt auf deiner DVD eine 10lbser FC. Er wird garantiert wissen warum, wird sicher auch eine 3er handlen können (ohne Knick). 
Er wird aber sicher, wenn es in ein anderes Terrain, mit einem anderen Köder geht, zu seiner nächsten Rute greifen und da ist dann 8er, 6er, oder 20er drauf. Wirst du das dann auch so machen? Bist du so gut ausgestattet?

Da du deine Köder mit einem "crispen" feeling durchs Wasser ramentern möchtest, solltest du einen guten Konsenz finden. Nämlich den, zwischen einfacher/gutmütiger Werfbarkeit und dennoch gutem "Übertragungsverhalten", von den Bewegungen an deinem Köder und an deinen Köder.
Im "Übertragen" ist Geflecht zwar unschlagbar, doch die Vorteile bringen auch immer "Nebenwirkungen"(für mich nicht akzeptable) mit sich (hast du ja bemerkt).

Eine gering dehnende Mono überträgt IMHO mehr als ausreichend (die kurzen Gerten übertragen systembedingt ja schon direkter, als ein 270iger "Blinkerpricken").

Deine eigenen Ansprüche sind dass Maß deiner Wahl.
Wähle überlegt.:m

@the doctor,
ein reiner Akt deiner praktizierten Nächstenliebe.
Schon klar.


----------



## BeeJay (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt frei und problemlos erhältliche und vergleichsweise bezahlbare Combos zum hineinschnuppern in die Thematik welche an die Leistung and an das Feeling der JapanJuwelen annähernd heran kommt?


Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine, die ich in der Köderkategorie wirklich empfehlen kann, die bereits genannte P&M 190 Casting. :q
Die wurde schon in vielen Threads erwähnt, auch hier.

Von den ABU Conolon Baitcastern würde ich Abstand nehmen, eine Fantasista ist schonwieder außerhalb des Preislimits.

Garbolino stellt noch günstige Baitcasterruten her, aber zu denen kann ich hier keine Einschätzung liefern - der Preis liegt in etwa um die 100-120€.



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Es sollte zum Twitchen von Squirrels und evtl. auch noch nem Arnaud taugen. Vorzugsweise natürlich mit Multi und ne passende MonoLeine wär' vielleicht auch nicht falsch.:q


Arnauds sollten mit P&M Casting + Calais sehr gut zu werfen sein, 79er DD Squirrels und DD Cherrys auch noch ausreichend gut, leichtere Modelle mit weniger als 10g sind nur mit etwas Trickserei auf einigermaßen gute Weiten zu bringen. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu einer Monoschnur raten, da etwas Dehnung nicht schaden kann. Für die Wobblerfischerei entstehen dadurch kaum Nachteile. Ein paar gute Schnüre wurden ja in den letzen paar Posts schon genannt, wobei ich eher zu den Tipps von Schroe als denen von Camilo tendiere.

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine, die ich in der Köderkategorie wirklich empfehlen kann, die bereits genannte P&M 190 Casting. :q
> Die wurde schon in vielen Threads erwähnt, auch hier.


 
In Kassel (Angelcenter-Kassel) sind die heute wieder verfügbar  nun kommt auch noch die Rute, mal sehen ob die noch vor der Alphas kommt.


----------



## schroe (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt frei und problemlos erhältliche und vergleichsweise bezahlbare Combos zum hineinschnuppern in die Thematik welche an die Leistung and an das Feeling der JapanJuwelen annähernd heran kommt?



Vielleicht noch eine Loomis aus der GL (2/3) Serie. Die IMX/GLX haben offensichtlich mit zunehmender Beliebtheit hier in Deutschland, preislich stark angezogen und fallen aus dem von dir gesteckten Preisrahmen.


----------



## sickly86 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

kurze frage: 
ich habe mittlerweile 4 baitcastcombos und bin damit auch schon sehr gut unterwegs. also dicht bis vorn busch in seerosenfeldlücken unter überhängende äste usw kann ich relativ gut werfen. die leichteste combo bereitet bei ködern unter 7g noch probleme. 
jetzt möchte ich von euch nur wissen, was pitching, flipping und skipping ist. hab schon von skipping ködern usw gehört. evtl wende ich die wurfstile ja schon an, aber ich weiss es halt nicht genau.


----------



## camilos (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> wobei ich eher zu den Tipps von Schroe als denen von Camilo tendiere


 
Und noch 2 sehr gute Schnüren hatte ich vergessen:  

die gute alte Stroft
 und die P-Line CX Premier

Damit kommt mein Wurfstil sehr gut zu Recht. :m 

Grüße


----------



## schroe (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> die gute alte Stroft



GTM, Fluor, Super, N oder ABR?


----------



## sickly86 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

skipping, pitching, flipping?


----------



## schroe (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> skipping, pitching, flipping?


Hi sickly86,
dazu hat Camilos auf einer der Vorseiten schon sehr anschaulich gepostet.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Die FC wird wahrscheinlich auch einen stärkeren Durchmesser haben.
> Die Nitlon Mono fällt offensichtl allgemein, bei gleicher Tragkraftangabe relativ dünn aus. Die Toray "Super Strong" bspw. hat bei 12 lbs. ein Dia von 0.305mm,
> die Nitlon 0.285.
> Wenn man das Problem hat, dass sich auf der Rolle regelmässig die Schnurklänge gegenseitig abschnüren, würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus erstmal ein dickeres Diameter wählen, und damit versuchen, Abrissen oder anderen extraordinären Köderverlusten Einhalt zu gebieten.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

die YGK Nitron DARM (cooler Name  ) hat einen Durchmesser von 0.278mm und liegt damit tatsächlich nur knapp unter der 12LB Nitlon BAIT.

Bezüglich Schnurtests hab ich mir jetzt doch die Nitlon Bait 12LB , jedoch "TYPE2" für die Alphas bestellt. Für meine 2500er Certate hab ich noch ne 10er Nitlon Spinning 10LB "Type 2" geordert.

Nach einigen weiteren Stunden "Wurftraining" und intracerebralem Mit-Sich-Selbst-ins-Gericht-gehen, denk ich doch wohl auch, dass es ein "wenig" an mir und insbesondere am dem spartanischen Gebrauch der Magnetbremse gelegen hat, wenns "Schnurbrüche" gab.

Da mir 2mal ca. 20 Meter Nitlon Bait flöten gingen - hab ich den Rest in einer wilden Abspul-Orgie (hab mir sogar nen batteriebetriebenen Line-Stripper gegönnt) dann doch nicht aufgehoben.

Du hast mich durchschaut - bin tatsächlich tackle- und geldmässig nicht so gut ausgestattet wie Ito Junior.

Wusstet Ihr übrigens, dass selbiger Metal-Fan ist?! :q  Hab ne DVD-Vorschau gesehen, da rannte er mit Metallica-TS rum und im Hintergrund lief ne Cover-Version von Dead Kennedys ("too drunk to fuck").... vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden ... :q

Übrigens Danke für Deine Gelduld!
Rainer´s Kritik hörte sich am Telefon auch nicht mehr so schlimm an...


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nach einigen weiteren Wusstet Ihr übrigens, dass selbiger Metal-Fan ist?! :q Hab ne DVD-Vorschau gesehen, da rannte er mit Metallica-TS rum und im Hintergrund lief ne Cover-Version von Dead Kennedys ("too drunk to fuck").... vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden ... :q


 
lad ihn doch mal auf ein Konzert ein#6


----------



## camilos (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> GTM, Fluor, Super, N oder ABR?


 
Die, die mein Händler-um-die-Ecke hat  . Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt net. Aber ich finde die Schnur richtig gut.



> ne Cover-Version von Dead Kennedys ("too drunk to fuck")....


 
Ja, das liebliche Liedchen kenne ich, aber den Zustand zum Glück nicht. :q 

Für die Metall und Gangsta-Fans:

Deps hat jetzt eine neue Rute auf den Markt gebracht: Modell Body Count (leider ohne "Motherfucker"-Aufschrift drauf |uhoh: ) eigentlich müsste ich sie mir kaufen, als ehemaliger Ice-T Fan, aber na ja, meine Kogha Beitcast (made by Askari) tut es auch noch.... 

Sorry fürs Offtopicken.

Grüße


----------



## sp!nner (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich les hier nur noch von Schnüren...
auf meiner neuen Combo Fantasista+Daiwa Sol habe ich diese Fluo drauf,bisher super zufrieden damit! #6


----------



## bennie (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/cat...=2104&osCsid=13c1416a7012259555429e759b78f8b4

was hat es damit auf sich? pitching?


----------



## sickly86 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

also ich weiss nicht auf welcher vorseite...von den 43.
hab nichts gefunden. 
wär nett, wenn es nochmal jemand erklären könnte. kann ja auch nur ein satz zu jedem wurfstil sein.
danke.


----------



## camilos (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ahoi, |rolleyes 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1385579&postcount=58

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> lad ihn doch mal auf ein Konzert ein#6



Der Meister Ito würde mit seinem fehlenden Leber-Enzym backstage eingehen wie ne warme Brezn!! Krönender Abschluss wär ein Einsatz von Dr. Schroe und ich wär um ne neue MB-Ausrüstung reicher...  

Naja, dafür kann er besser fischen.... "too drunk to fish"??? #c


----------



## plattform7 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo, Twitch-Freunde!

Bin gerade dabei, eine Einkaufsliste für die nächste Bestellung zusammen zu stellen. Ich sehe mich mit dem Problem konfrontiert, dass in vielen Shops nur Teile der Sachen verfügbar sind, die ich mir bestellen möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Paar Shops nennen, die eine akzeptable Auswahl an Megabass, LC, Jackall Ködern zu akzeptablen Preisen führen und wo ihr mit der Abwicklung gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habt? Auf dem Wege wollte ich mir auch ein Paar hier im Thread angesprochenen Schnurspulen und Haken ordern. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn man das alles (klar, evtl. mit abstrichen) bei einem Händler kriegen würde. Leider besitze ich noch keine Kreditkarte, deshalb ist PayPal ebenfalls voraussetzung...

Schon mal danke im Voraus #h


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ....
> Das Materialzusammenstellung Rolle/Rute/Schnur passt - für TN60, DD Cherry, (S)DD Squirrel und Arnaud - wenn jetzt immernoch etwas schief läuft, bleibt nur noch eine einzige Fehlerquelle übrig...
> 
> BeeJay



Hallo Thorsten,

das mit den Ködern hatte ich vor lauter Aufregung und Schnurwahn ganz überlesen |supergri .
Hier hast Du mal wieder vollkommen recht. Nur mit den 79er Squirrel tu ich mich teilweise ein bisschen schwer. Nur bei optimal(st)en Verhältnissen wie kein Uferbewuchs rundum und kein Wind oder leichter Rückenwind komme ich auf annehmbare Wurfweiten. Meines Erachtens kann man das Köderspektrum meiner Combo (insbesondere der Cyclone) etwas nach oben verschieben, da sich z.B. der Illex Jason S und der Abu Tormentor 13cm auch sehr gut damit werfen lassen, ohne dass man um eine Überbeanspruchung des Blanks befürchten Muss. Da diese auch keine Deep-Diver sind ist die Führung der selbigen auch problemlos.

Du hast mal geschrieben, dass Du Deine Power Griffon auch für den Jason verwendest, oder?
Welche Baitcast-Combos hast Du denn sonst noch in Gebraucht - den Tiny Fry wirst ja nicht mit der PG fischen |rolleyes - ??

Übrigens, wie kommst Du denn immer nur auf so coole Foto-Ideen für Dein Avatar? #6 

Ach, und noch was - das mit den Wurftraining fände ich garnicht so übertrieben, hab aber nur ca. 5 Minuten bis ich an Wasser bin... da bin ich, das Landei, Dir gegenüber klar im Vorteil. Bei uns gibts übrigens auch Tageskarten... mal Interesse?


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hallo, Twitch-Freunde!
> 
> Bin gerade dabei, eine Einkaufsliste für die nächste Bestellung zusammen zu stellen. Ich sehe mich mit dem Problem konfrontiert, dass in vielen Shops nur Teile der Sachen verfügbar sind, die ich mir bestellen möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Paar Shops nennen, die eine akzeptable Auswahl an Megabass, LC, Jackall Ködern zu akzeptablen Preisen führen und wo ihr mit der Abwicklung gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habt? Auf dem Wege wollte ich mir auch ein Paar hier im Thread angesprochenen Schnurspulen und Haken ordern. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn man das alles (klar, evtl. mit abstrichen) bei einem Händler kriegen würde. Leider besitze ich noch keine Kreditkarte, deshalb ist PayPal ebenfalls voraussetzung...
> 
> Schon mal danke im Voraus #h



Hi!
Das Problem habe ich auch öfters.
Prinzipiell habe ich aber kein Problem damit, in 2 oder 3 (meist Ebay-) Shops gleichzeitig zu bestellen.

Aufgrund der Zollgebühren greift das Argument "Sammelbestellung" bei Köder/Schnurbestellungen aus Japan nicht. Bei mehreren kleinen Paketen ist man aufgrund entfallender Zollgebühren nicht schlechter gestellt, als wenn alle in einem Paket/von einem Shop kommen und deswegen Zollgebühren/Steuern anfallen. Der Vorteil: Das Paket bleibt nicht so lange in Frankfurt liegen!

Meine allererste Bestellung in Japan waren 18 Wobbler von einem einzigen Shop. Die 3-4wöchige Wartezeit und die zusätzlichen Gebühren von ca. 60 EUR machten die "Sammelbestellung" uninterressant!


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

falls jemand von euch irgendwo irgendwas bestellt und den DD 79 Squirrell in Black Blue Tiger findet, ich brauche die dringendst,......


----------



## BeeJay (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich mit dem Problem konfrontiert, dass in vielen Shops nur Teile der Sachen verfügbar sind, die ich mir bestellen möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Paar Shops nennen, die eine akzeptable Auswahl an Megabass, LC, Jackall Ködern zu akzeptablen Preisen führen und wo ihr mit der Abwicklung gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habt? #h


Bass.jp mag wohl im Moment die einzige Quelle sein, die eine große Auswahl bietet. Allerdings verkauft dieser Shop über einen "Vermittler", der Sprach- und Abwicklungsprobleme bei Überseebestellungen minimieren soll (aber den bürokratischen Aufwand nebst Lieferzeiten steigern kann). Das äußert sich z.B. darin, dass man Ware und Transport getrennt bezahlen muss. Es kann auch passieren, dass sich die Kosten für die Luftfracht während der Bestellung noch ändern, meist eher nach oben. :q

Das Problem mit der chronischen Nichtverfügbarkeit speziell von Kunstködern verhindert leider große Sammelbestellungen. 
Die Taktik, eine Liste zu machen und systematisch bei eBay zu schießen wird wohl weiterhin die Beste sein. 

Mir wäre es auch lieber, ich könnte *ein* Mal eine fette Sammelbestellung von allem zu machen, was ich für die kommende Saison brauche. Nur ein einziges Mal das ganze Prozedere inklusive Zoll durchziehen und alles liegt "auf Lager" - schön wär's. :q 


burn77 schrieb:


> Nur mit den 79er Squirrel tu ich mich teilweise ein bisschen schwer. Nur bei optimal(st)en Verhältnissen wie kein Uferbewuchs rundum und kein Wind oder leichter Rückenwind komme ich auf annehmbare Wurfweiten.


Das höhere Schnurrating der Cyclone lässt erahnen, dass sie - obwohl vom WG her ähnlich wie die PG angesiedelt - vom Wurf bzw. Biegeverhalten her mehr verträgt. Das bedeutet aber, dass sich die Cyclone sich nicht ganz so "willig" auflädt wie die PG. |rolleyes 

Die Cyclone ist mehr als "Multi Purpose-Rod", als eine Wobblerrute designt worden. Dass es etwas schwieriger ist, den Blank mit leichten Ködern ordentlich aufzuladen, hast du ja offensichtlich durch die Backlashes gemerkt. :q

Von daher habe ich es bis heute noch nicht so ganz verstanden, warum es bei dir unbedingt eine Cyclone sein musste... |kopfkrat 


burn77 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens kann man das Köderspektrum meiner Combo (insbesondere der Cyclone) etwas nach oben verschieben, da sich z.B. der Illex Jason S und der Abu Tormentor 13cm auch sehr gut damit werfen lassen, ohne dass man um eine Überbeanspruchung des Blanks befürchten Muss.


Die Megabass ist eine durchaus spezialisierte und auf das angegebene WG angepasste Japanrute. Bei solchen Experimenten ("...den schwereren Köder kann ich damit auch fischen...") rate ich zur Vorsicht! 
Sonst sehen wir hier im Thread bald das nächste Bild einer "zweigeteilten" Megabassrute. 


burn77 schrieb:


> Du hast mal geschrieben, dass Du Deine Power Griffon auch für den Jason verwendest, oder?


Um Gottes Willen, nein! |scardie: 


burn77 schrieb:


> Welche Baitcast-Combos hast Du denn sonst noch in Gebraucht - den Tiny Fry wirst ja nicht mit der PG fischen |rolleyes - ??


Ich bin - trotz aller Begeisterungsfähigkeit extrem "konservativ" was das Thema "Rutenkaufrausch" anbelangt. Ich begann mit den beiden Illex Baitcastern HBV & J&W und habe diese auch noch in Gebrauch. 
Ein TinyFry 50 fliegt an der HBV+Alphas+10lb Nitlon Bait etwa 15-17m weit, was für meine Gewässer in der Regel vollkommen ausreicht.
Köderliste (unvollständig):

HBV: TinyFry, (D)Chubby, Cherry44, Sq61, Sq67, Sq76, RS100

PG: SQ67, SQ79, Griffon MR-X, D Cherry, DD Cherry, IK180, IK 259, TN60 Super Killer Bill, RS150/200; Arnaud 110 (nur im Stillwasser) DDArnaud 100 (nur im Stillwasser)

J&W: Spinnerbaits, Gummikram & Jigs, Arnauds (speziell im Fließwasser), leichte Jerks z.B. Sickly Jr..

Die HBV wird irgendwann dieses Jahr durch eine Chaperral ersetzt, zwischen PG und J&W wird dann noch eine Bearing Down meinen Rutenwald ergänzen. 


burn77 schrieb:


> Übrigens, wie kommst Du denn immer nur auf so coole Foto-Ideen für Dein Avatar? #6


Bin gerade beim Testen von Spinnerbaits. 


burn77 schrieb:


> Ach, und noch was - das mit den Wurftraining fände ich garnicht so übertrieben.


Wenn ich fischen bin, möchte ich Fische fangen und nicht bei drei von fünf Würfen feststellen, das ich das anvisierte Ziel mit meinem Köder um mehr als einen Meter verfehlt habe. #6

Für mich gehören Wurfübungen einfach dazu. Ich habe diese 10-15 Minuten Werfen in meinen täglichen Ablauf mit eingebaut. Wenn man gerade etwas "knurrig" von der Arbeit kommt ist es richtig entspannend, wovon letztendlich auch die eigene Frau profitiert. |supergri 
Nicht zuletzt steigert es die eigene eigene Effektivität beim Fischen. 

Ich habe schon lang keinen Köder mehr durch "Asthänger" über Wasser mehr verloren, keine Fische durch Fehlwürfe vergrämt und verliere weniger Zeit durch Backlash-Knubbelei. 
Etwas "Trockentraining" schont also Nerven und Geldbeutel. :q :q :q


burn77 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts übrigens auch Tageskarten... mal Interesse?


Interesse hätte ich schon, nur momentan ist meine Zeit recht knapp. Wir können ja mal bei Gelegenheit mal telefonieren.

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Bass.jp mag wohl im Moment die einzige Quelle sein, die eine große Auswahl bietet. Allerdings verkauft dieser Shop über einen "Vermittler", der Sprach- und Abwicklungsprobleme bei Überseebestellungen minimieren soll (aber den bürokratischen Aufwand nebst Lieferzeiten steigern kann). Das äußert sich z.B. darin, dass man Ware und Transport getrennt bezahlen muss. Es kann auch passieren, dass sich die Kosten für die Luftfracht während der Bestellung noch ändern, meist eher nach oben. :q
> .....



Bei meiner Bass.jp-Bestellung hat sich dankedanke.com auch "eingeklinkt". Wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist lief aber auch mindestens schon eine Alphas-Bestellung bei denen ohne dankedanke!



BeeJay schrieb:


> ....Das höhere Schnurrating der Cyclone lässt erahnen, dass sie - obwohl vom WG her ähnlich wie die PG angesiedelt - vom Wurf bzw. Biegeverhalten her mehr verträgt. Das bedeutet aber, dass sich die Cyclone sich nicht ganz so "willig" auflädt wie die PG. |rolleyes
> 
> Die Cyclone ist mehr als "Multi Purpose-Rod", als eine Wobblerrute designt worden. Dass es etwas schwieriger ist, den Blank mit leichten Ködern ordentlich aufzuladen, hast du ja offensichtlich durch die Backlashes gemerkt. :q
> 
> Von daher habe ich es bis heute noch nicht so ganz verstanden, warum es bei dir unbedingt eine Cyclone sein musste...




Grund für die Cyclone waren Aussagen bei megabass.com und im TT-Forum, wonach die Cyclone und die Jabberwock bis auf die Länge identische Ruten wären und beide ideal für Köder a la 100/110er Smash Minnows wären.
Aufgrund Rainer´s Probleme mit der PG bei z.B. 79er Eichhörnern dachte ich mir zudem, dass mir "regular" wohl besser passen würde als "fast".
Ansich ist das Köderspektrum der Cyclone ja genauso, wie ich mir dieses vorgestellt habe bzw. wie mir dieses beschrieben wurde... war quasi kein wirklicher Fehlkauf... und das mit dem Werfen wird sicher auch besser werden...  




BeeJay schrieb:


> ....Interesse hätte ich schon, nur momentan ist meine Zeit recht knapp. Wir können ja mal bei Gelegenheit mal telefonieren.



Telefonieren wg. dem "Gastfischen" machen wir demnächst mal - jetzt müssen erst noch unsere Gewässer auf Japan-Tackle-Fischbarkeit und Fängigkeit getestet werden...


----------



## taxel (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> falls jemand von euch irgendwo irgendwas bestellt und den DD 79 Squirrell in Black Blue Tiger findet, ich brauche die dringendst,......



Hallo Rainer,

ist es der hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lak...ryZ31693QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Ich finde nur einen Blue Back; keinen Blue Black.

 Versandkosten sind auch in Ordnung, denke ich

Gruß

Axel


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen!#h

Viiieeeelen Dank für Eure Antworten auf meine Frage einige Seiten zuvor.#6#6#6

Ich bin nun also schon relativ nahe dran mir eine P&M Casting zu ordern.
Andererseits habe ich mich gefragt ob nicht evtl. sogar Illex Ruten baut.
Und siehe da, es gäbe da ein Rütchen, im Gegensatz zu der P&M sogar "2geteilt", eine blaue Illex Ashura Hard Bait, oder so ähnlich mit 7-25 Gramm für den Betrieb mit einer Multi.
Sie ist zwar einen Hunderter teurer, würde aber so grade eben noch im meine Kalkulation hinein passen. :g

Kann man damit jetzt die Squirrels und Arnauds noch werfen?
Weil ... so unter 10 Gramm wird's ja mit ner Calais schon grenzwertig, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.|kopfkrat
So etwa 20-30 Meter sollten es ja tun.


TL:vik:
ralph


----------



## schroe (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Kann man damit jetzt die Squirrels und Arnauds noch werfen?



@Snoekbaars,
lies mal BeeJays Post.

Die Abkürzung HBV, betrifft die Illex "Hardbait Versatile".
Findest du übrigens in der "Suche" noch öfter


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Aaaaahhhhh!!! |licht

"HBV"= "Hard Bait Versatile" .... Danke für den Tipp!! #6#6

Ich denke, das wird alle meine offenen Fragen klären.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## BeeJay (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Andererseits habe ich mich gefragt ob nicht evtl. sogar Illex Ruten baut.


Eigentlich wurde hier im forum schon oft und lange über diese Ruten diskutiert...
Mit den Illexruten ist das so 'ne Sache...


snoekbaars schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es gäbe da ein Rütchen, im Gegensatz zu der P&M sogar "2geteilt", eine blaue Illex Ashura Hard Bait, oder so ähnlich mit 7-25 Gramm für den Betrieb mit einer Multi. [...] Kann man damit jetzt die Squirrels und Arnauds noch werfen?


Squirrel bis 76 ja, Arnauds nein. 
Ich war einer der ersten, die das die HBV ergattern konnten und habe die Rute seit Februar 2006 in doch sehr starkem Gebrauch. 
Kurz gesagt - sie überzeugte mich auf Dauer nicht. Illex hätte gut daran getan, etwas weniger Kohle in Aussehen ("Bling-Bling Design") zu stecken und mit dem gesparten Geld lieber bessere Blanks auszuwählen und die Verarbeitungsquailtiät zu steigern. Speziell die HBV hat mich in dem Punkt enttäuscht.

Nach unserem ausgiebigen Baitcastertest am 29.12.2006 war klar - die Illexstöcke sind entweder a) zu teuer oder b) in ihrer Preiskategorie nur Mittelmaß - wie immer man das sehen/drehen möchte. |abgelehn 


snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich bin nun also schon relativ nahe dran mir eine P&M Casting zu ordern.


Wenn du reinschnuppern willst, dabei ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis möchtest und 79er Squirrels nebst Arnauds gefischt werden, gibt es eigentlich keine bessere Rute. #6 
...na los, mach schon... :q

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ist es der hier?
> 
> ...


 
sry war ein schreibfehler blue back tiger als dd 79er, der sayagaka hat da immer mal einen drin, habe ihn auch angemailt ob er nicht mehrere hat bekam aber keine Antwort  Einen bestellen lohnt nicht wirklich wenn er mal mehrere hat dann ja


----------



## Illexfreak (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> die Illexstöcke sind entweder a) zu teuer oder b) in ihrer Preiskategorie nur Mittelmaß - wie immer man das sehen/drehen möchte.


 
Aber nur die blaue Serie... die Gelben sind einsame Spitze finde ich. Hab die 190er jetzt knapp 15 Monaten in Gebrauch und konnte noch keine Mängel feststellen ausser die Transportlänge aber das war ja schon immer so.

Bei illexruten muss man differenzieren...
eine J&W ist von der Qualität her anders wie die HBV hab ich mir sagen lassen, konnte mich aber noch nicht davon überzeugen.
beejays Erfahrung mit der HBV fnde ich ziemlich erschreckend... 

für soviel Geld darf man etwas deutlich besseres erwarten...

|wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn du reinschnuppern willst, dabei ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis möchtest und 79er Squirrels nebst Arnauds gefischt werden, gibt es eigentlich keine bessere Rute. #6
> ...na los, mach schon... :q
> 
> BeeJay



Kann ich nur zustimme! Die Rute ist Preis/Leistung wirklich gut. Bin sehr zufrieden. Probleme hatte ich nur beim Beschaffen der Rute, sie war wirklich überall in D vergriffen. Zum Glück konnte ein netter Boardie helfen indem er mir seine alte verkauft hat!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Bass.jp-Bestellung hat sich dankedanke.com auch "eingeklinkt". Wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist lief aber auch mindestens schon eine Alphas-Bestellung bei denen ohne dankedanke!


 

Richtig, das war bei mir. Bei mir hat Bass.jp 1500JPY Versandkosten genommen und ohne irgendwelche Zwischendinger versendet. Naja jetzt kommt leider noch ~35€ Zoll obendrauf, man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## schroe (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Es scheint so, als würde der Pro Shop, wenn man direkt Kontakt aufnimmt selber versenden.
Wenn man über die bass.jp Seite bestellt, läuft es über dankedanke.com.
Ist aber ohne Gewähr.

@Chrizzi,
hast du direkt per Mailkontakt bestellt?


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich habe eine Mail mit dem Kontaktformular auf der Seite geschrieben.
https://www.jp-stores.com/welt/shop/we60140/contact_us.cgi

Da hat das dann etwas gedauert und Pro Shop hat sich gemeldet. Mit dem hab ich auch alles weitere besprochen und der hat auch das Geld über PayPal gefordert.


----------



## schroe (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke Chrizzi.
Dann scheint meine Vermutung zuzutreffen.


----------



## BeeJay (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Aber nur die blaue Serie... die Gelben sind einsame Spitze finde ich. Hab die 190er jetzt knapp 15 Monaten in Gebrauch und konnte noch keine Mängel feststellen...


Stimmt, ich hätte das präzisieren müssen. Allerdings ich ging davon es wäre klar, dass wir von der B&B-Serie reden. 

Die Yellow/ bzw. Seabass hat aber auch gewisse Tücken. Während die 1,90er und 2,10er Modelle recht wenig Probleme zu haben scheinen, ist die 2,40er Serie derart mir Spitzenbrüchen (zwischen den ersten vier Ringen) "gesegnet", dass es schon genug Gerüchte gibt, die 2,40er Serie würde eingestellt weil das Problem doch nicht so leicht in den Griff zu bekommen sei. 
Ich weiß jetzt von 6 gebrochenen Spitzenteilen, alle im oberen Drittel des Teils gebrochen.

Ich war einer der ersten, die eine 2,40er ausgeliefert bekamen. Die erste Rute wurde komplett nach 3 Wochen ausgetauscht, da Rutenhalter fehlerhaft geklebt (da habe ich noch drüber gegrinst). Bei der Austauschrute dann Bruch des Spitzenteils - getauscht auf Garantie. Das fand ich dann schon weniger witzig. Dann rutschte bei der Ersatzspitze die Bindelasche unter der lackierten Wicklung, sodass bei jeder Biegung ein klickendes Geräusch entstand. Wieder reklamiert, wieder sollte das Teil auf Garantie getauscht werden. Auf dieses Teil wartete ich 14 (vierzehn!) Monate. 
Letzte Woche habe ich die gesamte Rute dem Händler auf seinen Vorschlag hin zurückgebracht und gegen eine Nicht-Illex Rute getauscht.

Schade eigentlich, aber was nutzt einem eine Rute mit saugeilen Wurfeigenschaften, wenn man vor jedem Angeltag nicht weiß, ob man dann mit einer dreigeteilten Rute den Heimweg antritt? |kopfkrat

Wie gesagt, die 1,90er und 2,10er sind davon offenbar weniger betroffen.
Die Ära "Yellow" hat sich bei mir erledigt... :q


Illexfreak schrieb:


> Bei illexruten muss man differenzieren...
> eine J&W ist von der Qualität her anders wie die HBV hab ich mir sagen lassen...


Ich habe beide ausgiebig gefischt. Sicher ist die J&W robuster, krankt aber an den selben Stellen wie die HBV. Speziell letztere zeihte eine erschreckende "Blankermüdung", die sich darin bemerkbar machte, dass das Spektrum der nutzbaren Ködergewichte um eine Stufe fiel. Einen 25g-Köder mag ich damit absolut nicht mehr fischen und versuche bloss nicht, einen Biss mit Monofil auf über 20m Distanz anzuschlagen (dann zeigst du mit der Rute genau um 180° gedreht Richtung Ufer). :q


Damit jetzt keiner sagt, der BeeJay behauptet Stuss...

Auffällig ist die wirklich unsaubere Lackierung, die sich an den Kontaktstellen zum Blank hin auch bald ablöst:





...Ring Nr.2 von unten ist kaum besser...




...was sich auch oben herum fortsetzt:




Die Lackschicht bricht auch bei "längerem" Gebrauch am Übergang der Hülse am Steckteil zum Blank:




Es ist zwar ein etwas fies, aber im Vergleich zur PG fällt einem sofort auf, dass die Ringwicklungen bei Illex vie weiter reichen als es eigentlich notwendig ist (Hauptsache "Bling-Bling") und viel mehr Lack verwendet wird, als notwendig wäre (was natürlich Dynamik kostet).

An den oberen Ringen zur Spitze hin, wird das sehr offensichtlich:









Das verwendete Duplon kommt auch eher aus der etwas "preisgünstigeren" Region. Im Vergleich zum bei Megabass verwendeten, schön rauh und griffigen Material ist es aalglatt und bei Feuchtigkeit eher rutschig.




Sicher muss man mit solchen Vergleichen aufpassen, die PG liegt immerhin ~330€, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Bilder von einer gerade einmal 8 Monate gefischten HBV stammen (und es bei der J&W nicht viel besser aussieht), sollte man sich so seine Gedanken machen. Ok, diese Rute hat auch entsprechend viel Fisch "gesehen", aber trotzdem darf so etwas nicht sein.

Es mag auch andere Ruten der B&B-Serie geben, die nicht unbedingt so stark angegriffen sind, aber wenn ich als Hersteller Preise von ~200€ pro Rute verlange, sollte ich auch durch die Bank entsprechende (Verarbeitungs)Qualität liefern. :q

Was mich betrifft, hat sich das mit den Illexruten erledigt. Ich fische die Dinger noch bis sie entgültig auseinanderfallen und fertig. Ich bringe es nämlich einfach nicht übers Herz, etwas das im Prinzip noch funktioniert gleich wegzuwerfen. 



Illexfreak schrieb:


> für soviel Geld darf man etwas deutlich besseres erwarten...


Trau, schau wem!. 

Nennt mich "überkritisch", aber meine Konsequez heisst "Megabass".
Ich habe fertig. 

BeeJay


----------



## sickly86 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich habe 3 blaue und auch bei 2en lackierungsfehler. bei der j&w ist an einem oberen spitzenring das gleiche problem wie oben beschrieben. die power finesse hat am untersten ring einen kleinen riss im epoxy. die hbv allerdings ist erstklassig verarbeitet  (wenn ich sie mit den anderen vergleiche).
finde die ruten allerdings sehr gut, die hardbait könnte allerdings bisschen mehr bumms vertragen. geht ja schon ins schwabbelige 
falls ich mal gezwungen bin zu erneuern, würde ich allerdings nicht zu megabass geiffen... ist mir doch zu viel geld für einen gebrauchsgegenstand. daiko und majorcraft haben ganz schicke ruten, wie ich finde.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sickly86 schrieb:


> daiko und majorcraft haben ganz schicke ruten, wie ich finde.


 
Das Problem ist nur dass die Premiumklasse von Daiko nicht günstiger ist wie die Ruten von Megabass (MB stellen halt nur Premiumruten her , entweder man hat die Kohle für ne MB oder halt nicht, Daiko, Daiwa usw vertreiben da auch was für den schmaleren geldbeutel) Selbst die "günstigen" Ruten sind aber immer noch Top in verarbeitung und Quali, natürlich immer auf die "Zutaten" bezogen
Die Daikos stehen aber den MB`s in der jeweiligen Preisklasse in nichts nach, zum. die Borroughs die ich fische, genauso verhält es sich mit den Premiumruten von Daiwa (nicht Sam Fisher sondern die Steez), 
Qualität kostet nun mal, und das kuriose in Japan bekommst du Qualität für Dein Geld anders wie bei uns. In Japan wird halt der Angler nicht als biersaufender, rülpsender und proletenhaft grölender "Mitmensch" angesehen, sondern dort hat der Angelsport eher die Lobby wie bei uns vor jahren der tennisspieler oder heutige Golfer.#6
schon alleine die Schnüre....ich habe FC geordert, 300m Spulen, alle 50m eine kleines Stückchen papier mit der m-Zahl drauf, jede einzelne Windung liegt bsolut korrekt auf den Spulen, mein dealer der mir die Rolle bespult hat schnalzte nur mit der Zunge(hat mir den rest der Spule natürlich abgeluchst  )
Der Angler merkt aber seinen Stellenwert ganz deutlich in der bearbeitung von reklamationen, sind wir ehrlich hier in BRD kümmern sich Shimano u nd Co doch einen feuchten dreck drum, in Japan wird schnellstmöglich reagiert und wenn es nur ne mail ist in der steht"Rolle nicht mehr zu reparieren, das Modell gibts nicht mehr, bekommst ein neues Modell"


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

P.S.
auf meine gelbe 240er warte ich auch schon ein jahr
und
meine Stella habe ich nur 2 Monate gefischt obwohl ich sie 2 jahre habe, sie war 2 mal zur Rekla wech und hat immer ne Ewigkeit gedauert, da hab ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt (mit den anderen Stellas bin ich aber voll zufrieden), 
alleine die beiden Sachen kosten ca 800€ das hat man nicht unbedingt doppelt im keller von daher doppelt ärgerlich


----------



## Illexfreak (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Die Yellow/ bzw. Seabass hat aber auch gewisse Tücken. Während die 1,90er und 2,10er Modelle recht wenig Probleme zu haben scheinen, ist die 2,40er Serie derart mir Spitzenbrüchen (zwischen den ersten vier Ringen) "gesegnet", dass es schon genug Gerüchte gibt, die 2,40er Serie würde eingestellt weil das Problem doch nicht so leicht in den Griff zu bekommen sei.
> Ich weiß jetzt von 6 gebrochenen Spitzenteilen, alle im oberen Drittel des Teils gebrochen.


 
Ich hab ja wie gesagt eine 190er und hatte noch nie ein ernsthaftes problem (was ja eigentlich zu erwarten ist).
Dass selbst innerhalb einer Ritenserie so eklatante Mängle wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, fass ich einfach nicht!#q 



> P.S.
> auf meine gelbe 240er warte ich auch schon ein jahr


 
anscheinend kommen die mim produzieren nicht nach...


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> anscheinend kommen die mim produzieren nicht nach...


 

glaube eher, daß aufgrund´der auftretenden Mängel (Bruch in der Spitze) die Herstellung anders laufen soll, das Problem aber nicht in den griff bekommen, und erst gar nicht ausliefern, wie gesagt meine Vermutung.....
vielleicht liest ja einer der zuständigen Herren hier mit und reagiert endlich einmal, sonst ists nämlich schnell vorbei mit Illexruten in BRD, zumal sie preislich nicht günstiger als MB und Co sind und der Einkauf in Nippon immer einfacher wird und es auch immer mehr Onlineanbieter gibt die Japanruten vertreiben (sei es Importeure aus BRD oder Japanhändler direkt)die herren sollten mal von Ihren doch allzu hohen Rössern kommen, sonst werden sie die macht des netzes und der damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten ganz gewaltig merken, der Japanhändler ist für mich schneller zu erreichen wie mein Vor ort dealer und die Lieferungen dauern (wenn überhaupt) nicht länger als bei uns....bestelle doch mal in BRD etwas was nicht gerade bei Deinem Händler um die Ecke vorrätig ist, die Saison ist vorbei und der kram ist immer noch nicht beim Händler um die Ecke
Ich sage nur service wüste in deutschland....mir tun nur die Einzelhändler leid, denen die Kunden dann zwangsläufig weglaufen und sich im netz ihren Kram bestellen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich finde eure Qualitätsanalysen aus der Praxis sehr interessant, und klasse! #6
Zeigt deutlich, wo die Marketiers hinlaufen wenn man nicht höllisch aufpaßt - was einer alleine gar nicht mehr kann.
Wollt ich nur mal loswerden, schön das es anderen Anglern entsprechende deutliche Hinweise gibt.


----------



## Living Dead (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Qualitätsanalysen aus der Praxis sehr interessant, und klasse! #6
> Zeigt deutlich, wo die Marketiers hinlaufen wenn man nicht höllisch aufpaßt - was einer alleine gar nicht mehr kann.
> Wollt ich nur mal loswerden, schön das es anderen Anglern entsprechende deutliche Hinweise gibt.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Danke für die photos und information die sind echtes "Geld" wert!#h


----------



## BeeJay (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ferner hab ich bemerkt, dass es von der Nitlon Bait zwischenzeitlich auch eine neuere Variante gibt:
> 
> Beejay trau ich´s zu, dass er sie schon wieder im Keller liegen hat!!!


Nö, ich habe (noch) keinen Bedarf. Wie gesagt - warum sollte ich die Schnur wechseln, wenn ich mit meiner gerade benutzten voll zufrieden bin? Ich habe den Ausverkauf der "alten" Nitlon genutzt und meine Vorräte für 'nen Appel & ein Ei ausgebaut. 






:vik:​
*Kleiner Einwurf & ein Gedanke, über den wir gerne diskutieren können:*
Ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die die Hauptschnur immer "pflegt", sprich, ob es notwendig aussieht oder nicht - nach spätestens der 2. Session ohne Abriss fliegen die ersten 3m Schnur von der Rolle. Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren und beim Wobblerfischen wegen passend gewählter Kombi Rute/Rolle/Monoschnur bisher keine (!) Aussteiger. Alles, was länger als 2-3 Sekunden hing, wurde gelandet. *klopf-auf-Holz* 

Das soll auch weiterhin so bleiben.

Da ich die Hauptschnur genau als das behandle, was sie ist - ein Verschleißartikel - ist natürlich viel öfter ein Neubespulen notwendig. Abhängig, wie intensiv ich an Struktur, z.B. *in* "Unterwasserbaumkronen" und wie oft ich eine Kombo fische, sind pro Saison zwischen 2 und 4 neue Schnurfüllungen fällig. Bei knapp 4,40€ (auch hier Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollgebühren eingerechnet) pro restfrei aufgespulter 100m-Spule sind die Kosten sehr überschaubar. #6 

Ich kann dieser "Geiz-ist-geil" Einstellung nichts abgewinnen. Manche Angler fischen ihre Hauptschnur regelrecht "tot". Zu dem Punkt fällt mir immer wieder der Spruch meines früheren Angel-Mentors ein:

_"Ein Schnurbruch ist nicht "Schicksal" sondern zu 100% Schuld des Anglers"._

Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle hinzuzufügen: 
"...also heul' mir nach einem durch Schnurbruch 
verlorenen Fisch nicht die Ohren voll..." 
:q |supergri  :q​


snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wird alle meine offenen Fragen klären.


Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche die viel Spass!


AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Qualitätsanalysen aus der Praxis sehr interessant, und klasse! #6


&​


Living Dead schrieb:


> Danke für die photos und information die sind echtes "Geld" wert!#h


Danke für die Blumen, beachtet aber trotzdem bitte, dass dies quasi ein "Momentaufnahme" ist und nicht unbedingt die Mehrzahl der  Blaustöcke betroffen sein muss. 

Es ist dennoch schade, dass dies überhaupt vorkommt. Zu Beginn wurden Preise von 240€ z.B. für eine Hardbait Versatile verlangt. |kopfkrat 
Wenn man im Hinterkopf hat, dass man bei günstigem Dollarkurs für 80-100€ "Aufpreis" (aus Japan, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollgebühren eingerechnet) eine _ausgereifte_ Megabass Destroyer in Japanqualität haben kann, kommen einem schon gewisse Zweifel. 

*Zweiter Einwurf, über den wir gerne diskutieren können:*
Was mir persönlich gegen den Strich geht, ist, dass die Illex B&B-Ruten speziell in anderen Foren über den grünen Klee hinaus gelobt werden. Jeder, der sich so eine für EU-Verhältnisse "sauteure" Rute geleistet hat, scheint offenbar Schmerzen dabei zu empfinden, etwas Negatives über diese Ruten zu berichten.

Dies ist aber offenbar generell eine Krankheit. Wenn im Raubfischforum wieder einmal nach einer neuen Spinnrute gefragt wird, scheint die Mehrzahl der Antwortenden *den* ultimativen, anscheinend nur mit Vorteilen gesegneten Stecken zu fischen, auch wenn dieser nur 60€ gekostet hat. :q 

Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass sich jeder Angler (bevor er Materialtipps gibt) kritisch mit seinem Material ins Gericht geht. Bei Empfehlungen sollten auch schonungslos die Dinge auflistet werden, die man als verbesserungswürdig erachtet, oder die als etwas störend empfunden werden. 
Sicher wird dies immer subjektiv sein, aber auf jeden Fall besser als Aussagen wie:

"...fische ich seit Jahren, keine Probleme..."

Nicht die Aussage ansich ist wichtig, sondern die nachvollziehbare Begründung, wie man zu dieser kommt - inklusive genauer Beschreibung der Rute.  

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe (noch)
> 
> *Kleiner Einwurf & ein Gedanke, über den wir gerne diskutieren können:*
> Ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die die Hauptschnur immer "pflegt", sprich, ob es notwendig aussieht oder nicht - nach spätestens der 2. Session ohne Abriss fliegen die ersten 3m Schnur von der Rolle. Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren und beim Wobblerfischen wegen passend gewählter Kombi Rute/Rolle/Monoschnur bisher keine (!) Aussteiger. Alles, was länger als 2-3 Sekunden hing, wurde gelandet. *klopf-auf-Holz*


 
eigentlich nicht Diskussionswürdig  wenn bei mir mal 40m selbst bei teurem Geflecht fehlen, wird neu bespult, damit die Wurfweite wieder passt 
aufgrund der Anforderungen im Rhein (Steine) und seinen Altarmen (Holz usw,) und der damit verbundenen Materialschlacht, brauche ich für die Combos die ich darin fische jede Saison 2-4 Füllungen. Ich handhabe das folgendermaßen:
Die großen Spulen (3000er und 4000er Größe)mache ich immer randvoll, nach einigen Metern verlust reicht die übrige Schnur für die kleinen Rollen 2500er/2000er/1500er/1000er, der rest wird als Vorfach verbraucht oder zu gewissen Boardies als Testmaterial geschickt 




> Nicht die Aussage ansich ist wichtig, sondern die nachvollziehbare Begründung, wie man zu dieser kommt - inklusive genauer Beschreibung der Rute.
> 
> BeeJay


 

stimmt und ich muss sagen dieser Fred hat sich, trotz anfänglicher schwierigkeiten, ganz gut entwickelt in dieser Beziehung#6


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mal eine ganz andere Zwischenfrage! Ich hoffe, ich unterbreche nicht und Ihr entschuldigt!  
Was macht eigentlich Freund Ginrin?
Gibts da was Neues zu berichten?
Er scheint ja neue Sachen in seine Seite einzuarbeiten. Tot isser also nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich handhabe das folgendermaßen:
> Die großen Spulen (3000er und 4000er Größe)mache ich immer randvoll, nach einigen Metern verlust reicht die übrige Schnur für die kleinen Rollen 2500er/2000er/1500er/1000er, der rest wird als Vorfach verbraucht oder zu gewissen Boardies als Testmaterial geschickt



Was sind denn das für armseelige Typen, die sich die Testschnur nicht selber besorgen können?  



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt und ich muss sagen dieser Fred hat sich, trotz anfänglicher schwierigkeiten, ganz gut entwickelt in dieser Beziehung#6



Muss schon ein toller Hecht sein, so so einen super Thread aufmacht... |supergri 



Dorschi schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Zwischenfrage! Ich hoffe, ich unterbreche nicht und Ihr entschuldigt!
> Was macht eigentlich Freund Ginrin?
> Gibts da was Neues zu berichten?
> Er scheint ja neue Sachen in seine Seite einzuarbeiten. Tot isser also nicht.



Habe die letzten Tage auch mal Ginrin angeschrieben - habe aber noch keine Antwort.
Auch die Kollegen aus dem TT-Forum haben da keine Infos.
Für mich hat es den Anschein, dass der ebay-shop tot ist. Der online-shop ist es aber sicher nicht, weil da seit Monaten täglich neue Artikel aufgenommen werden!


----------



## BeeJay (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Tot sicher nicht. Sein Offline-Laden wird wohl weiterlaufen, während er weiter seine Datenbank mit Beschreibungen und Bildchen des aktuellen Materials füttert.

Ich bezweifle aber, dass er das Material wirklich liefern kann, speziell bei MB-Ruten hat er viel Tackle gelistet, auf das andere Händler wie Plat auch sehnsüchtig warten, weil MB mit der Lieferung nicht hinterherkommt. 

Ich warte erstmal ab, ob und wann seine neuen HP nebst dem dazugehörigen Shop online geht - und das Wichtigste, wie die Preisgestaltung aussieht (daran kann sich ja leicht noch etwas ändern).  

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe (noch) keinen Bedarf. Wie gesagt - warum sollte ich die Schnur wechseln, wenn ich mit meiner gerade benutzten voll zufrieden bin? Ich habe den Ausverkauf der "alten" Nitlon genutzt und meine Vorräte für 'nen Appel & ein Ei ausgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Thorsten,
wenn ich das sehe, dann jucks mich auch gleich wieder in meinen flinken Online-Shopping-Fingern.
Wenn Du zu Hause auch so ordentlich bist, dann kann ja Deine Frau nicht meckern.
Kann mich noch an Deinen Spruch erinnern..."meine Frau sagt immer, dass ich beim Köder sortieren so friedlich aussehe". Hab ich meiner Freundin auch gesagt, die konnte auch nur zustimmen als ich an den Winter-Sonntagen immer Wobbler-sortiert und GuFis aufgezogen hab.|rolleyes 



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> *Kleiner Einwurf & ein Gedanke, über den wir gerne diskutieren können:*



Du immer und Deine "kleinen Einwürfe"  - brauchst Dich garnicht beschweren über nen vollen Posteingang, wenn Du immer so geile Beiträge verfasst.
*In diesem Sinne nochmal herzlichen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Dir immer machst!!!! Das sucht wirklich Seinesgleichen!*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> *Zweiter Einwurf, über den wir gerne diskutieren können:*
> Was mir persönlich gegen den Strich geht, ist, dass die Illex B&B-Ruten speziell in anderen Foren über den grünen Klee hinaus gelobt werden. Jeder, der sich so eine für EU-Verhältnisse "sauteure" Rute geleistet hat, scheint offenbar Schmerzen dabei zu empfinden, etwas Negatives über diese Ruten zu berichten.
> 
> Dies ist aber offenbar generell eine Krankheit. Wenn im Raubfischforum wieder einmal nach einer neuen Spinnrute gefragt wird, scheint die Mehrzahl der Antwortenden *den* ultimativen, anscheinend nur mit Vorteilen gesegneten Stecken zu fischen, auch wenn dieser nur 60€ gekostet hat. :q
> ...



Ich glaube, das hängt halt sehr von dem jeweiligen Tackle-Niveau ab, auf dem man sich gerade befindet!

Als ich beim Gufieren von PENTA auf SPORTEX und beim Jerken von FOX auf ILLEX umgestiegen bin dachte ich auch "BOAH, besser gehts nicht". Und jedem hab ich das verzählt - ob er das hören wollte oder nicht. |rolleyes 

Da ich zwischenzeitlich höherwertige Ruten in mein Arsenal aufgenommen hab, denke ich natürlich wieder ganz anders darüber.

Was ich nur richtig schlimm finde, sind die Schlauberger, die einem die Geschichte "vom toten Hund" über High-End-Tackle verzählen wollen, ohne dieses Modell oder auch nur ein einziges Modell aus der jeweiligen Serie in der Hand gehabt zu haben.

Ich persönlich versuche da zwischenzeitlich schon sehr mich einzuschränken. Wenn´s von mir empfehlungen gibt, dann nur gezüglich Zeugs, das ich selber besitze, bereits gefischt habe...oder ich verweise an jemanden, der das gleiche hat.

Klar, wenn man mit aufführt, dass "lt. TT" o.ä. das entsprechende Gerät so oder so sein sollt, dann ist das schon o.k. - Ist immer noch besser, als dass der Hilfesuchende total auf dem Trockenen sitzt. Aber wenn man sich von manchen Boardies die Antworten zusammensucht, dann könnte man schon manchmal meinen, es gäbe nichts, was derjenige noch nicht gefischt hat...|uhoh: 

...alle Anwesenden natürlich ausgeschlossen...Du, Rainer und Schroe natürlich sowieso #6


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Du, Rainer und Schroe natürlich sowieso


 
übertreib net


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Beejay und Rainer und natürlch auch der Rest:  da ich hier ja immer mal zwischen den Zeilen mitlese und Bee immer mal per Pn anfunke, wollte ich mir nochmal Eure Meinungen einholen. Meine Illex ashura Phase ist endgültig vorbei!
Ich will mir eine Rute für meine Statio 2500er kaufen und Köder max. Arnaud werfen.
Am liebsten jedoch meine Lieblings76erSquirrelchen.
Jetzt steht glaub ich in meinem Kopf  ein Kopf an Kopf-rennen theoretischer Art zwischen Daiko Burrough BRSS-70MH und der Megabass F3-64XS Intimidater  (Mit der liebäugele ich schon eine Weile)an.
Liege ich da falsch mit meinem Vergleich? Kann mir jemand die geeignetere empfehlen? Ich will natürlich hier keinen festnageln a la **** hat aber gesagt und jetzt ist es nicht so.
Meinungen sind gefragt!
Vielen Dank Euch erst mal.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> übertreib net



Okay, nur "beeJay" und "Schroe"...Rainer verzählt viel zu viel Mist!! |supergri



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt steht glaub ich in meinem Kopf  ein Kopf an Kopf-rennen theoretischer Art zwischen Daiko Burrough BRSS-70MH und der Megabass F3-64XS Intimidater  (Mit der liebäugele ich schon eine Weile)an.
> ...



Auf geht´s Rainer...hast Du doch beide, oder??


----------



## Kay (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen
Kleiner Zwischeneinwurf zu "Ginrin". Meine E-Mailanfrage vom 30. März wurde folgendermaßen beantwortet:


> The Ginrinpeche website is currently out of order.
> you can make your orders from middle of April
> thank you for your understanding
> 
> Ginrinpeche


 
Ich bin etwas verwundert darüber, daß solche doch ziemlich konkreten Aussagen nicht eingehalten und vor allem schon um 1 Monat überschritten wurden. Schade eigentlich.

Gruss Kay


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dorschi zu deiner Daiko / intimitador....
wenn du die Köderklasse in Deep Diver fischen willst nimm die Daiko, die hat wesentl. mehr Dampf, die Intimitador macht bei den DD Squirrels und bei den DD Arnouds zwar noch mit, in der Strömung spätestens wirds ernst, wenn du allerdings nur Flachläufer damit fischen willst ist die Intimitador auch klassse, ein 75er hecht war kein Problem für die Intimitador, die Daiko hat wiederum den Nachteil bei kleinen Wobblern wie die 61er, die willst du eh net fischen, ich persönlich bin von der daiko total überzeugt (87er Zander in der Strömung war locker), ich setze sie im Strom und im Stillwasser ein da wiederum hauptsächlich mit den sdd un dd 79er squirrels, aber auch den ein oder anderen Effzet und die 25gr Cykade vom marek wurde schon mit der daiko abgefeuert, zur Not kannst du sie auch zum DS einsetzen. Die Intimitador nehm ich wirklich ganz selten und dann zum DS-c & texas - rig vom Boot aus, weil die kleinen Wobbler fische ich gar nicht, erst ab min. 76er Squirrel

Insgesamt ist die Intimitador die filigranere Rute und wie bei MB nun mal so üblich, das angegebene Spektrum fischt sie vorzüglich. Vielleicht solltest du Dir, wenn du ne MB willst eine F4 Klasse raussuchen wie die Sight Fisher (F4 62 XS) da kann Dir Shroe mehr dazu sagen. Mit der müsstest du Deine Deep Diver schön zum Hecht bringen |supergri 

Ich habe mich damals für die Daiko entschieden warum kann ich Dir sagen...wollte einfach mal was ganz anderes weil auch Shroe damals in Nippon einkaufen ging (und geht) und wir uns bald treffen, damit wir verschiedenes zum testen haben, klingt blöd ist aber wirklich so entstanden....wir haben uns die Köppe zermartert geschaut, geschrieben und telefoniert wie die blöden, Shroe hat MB bestellt und ich Daiko, keiner von uns bereut aber irgendeinen Kauf in Nippon...im gegenteil#6 
aber aufs testen freu ich mich wie bekloppt:vik:


----------



## Dorschi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann ist es wohl doch die Inti! Ich fange nämlich beim kleinsten Bomber fat a und Baby Griffon  als Döbelwaffe an.
Die DDs nehme ich sehr selten und nur im Stillwasser. Arnauds ebenso und das ist eben die Ausnahme
In der Strömung sinds meißt eben die 76er Suspender oder Sinker Squirrels.
Danke erst mal Rainer für das Statement, aber mal sehen, was sonst noch so an Meinungen kommt.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab heute die Alphas F an der P&M Specialist Casting ausprobiert. 

Das ist ja schon echt was feines, diese Alphas. Ich hab vorerst die Magnetbremse ziemlich stark "zu" gehabt, da ich mit so leichten Ködern bisher nicht geworfen habe und es hat trotzdem ziemlich gut geklappt, zwar nicht weit, aber ohne Backlash. Ich hab aber auch nur ein paar Würfe gemacht. Geworfen hab ich mit Imakatsu Super Killer Bill und nen Javallon am DS mit 10g Blei.

Wie schon irgendwo steht, habe ich die Alphas von Bass.jp. Die haben mir auch noch gleich ein "altes" Päckchen Nitlon Bait 16lbs geschenkt. Wie schon gesagt, hab ich auch direkt bei Proshop Otsuka (bass.jp) die Versandkosten bezahlt und es ohne Umwege zum Zoll. 

Mit der Rute hab ich eigendlich noch gar nicht gerechnet... die muss losgeschickt worden sein, bevor der Laden überhaupt das Geld hatte ?!? Naja beim letzten mal hat er die Teillieferung auch nicht losgeschickt - hab nach 2 Wochen mal angerufen... da haben die irgendwas verpeilt -> Geld da, Packet auch.

Ich werd morgen wieder ans Wasser und die Combo mal verstärkt testen. Irgendein Fisch dürfte sich doch finden lassen.


----------



## Living Dead (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die Alphas F an der P&M Specialist Casting ausprobiert.
> 
> Das ist ja schon echt was feines, diese Alphas. Ich hab vorerst die Magnetbremse ziemlich stark "zu" gehabt, da ich mit so leichten Ködern bisher nicht geworfen habe und es hat trotzdem ziemlich gut geklappt, zwar nicht weit, aber ohne Backlash. Ich hab aber auch nur ein paar Würfe gemacht. Geworfen hab ich mit Imakatsu Super Killer Bill und nen Javallon am DS mit 10g Blei.
> 
> ...



Tja die Wette steht das du bis Weihnachten keinen Zander fängst ! mal sehn ob du deinem Bruder dann ne Buddel Whisky schuldest, natürlich single malt wir sind ja hier beim High-End Tackle; )


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dorschi...
ich habe obige Frage so gelesen, dass du hauptsächlich Arnouds und Co fischen möchtest.
für Stillwasser und die Baby Griffon-Klasse ist die Intimitador schon echt goil und...zur Not Pckt sie auch nen Arnouds #6 
was Deine Rolle betrifft....eine Daiwa 2500 ist definitiv zu groß für das Rütchen eine Shimano 2500 kann man gerade noch so draufmachen (Optisch gesehen) ich fische eine 2000er Stella allerdings das 2007er Modell aus japan an der Rute, eine 1500er oder 1000er tuts auch.
Die Intimitador ist eine ECHTE Einhandrute nur so zur Info#6 
Stärke des Blanks so dick/dünn wie ein Bleistift 
Gewicht??????!!!!!!!!merkst du net!!!!!!
Rückrat 75er hecht habe ich ohne Probs gedrillt, macht Laune#6


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Tja die Wette steht das du bis Weihnachten keinen Zander fängst ! mal sehn ob du deinem Bruder dann ne Buddel Whisky schuldest, natürlich single malt wir sind ja hier beim High-End Tackle; )


 

Ich weiß... aber die Wette gilt erst in 4 Wochen, da die Zander dann vermutlich auf 8m Tiefe stehen. Tobi meint ja, dass man in der Tiefe mitm Gummifisch nichts holen kann. 
Ich denke mal diese Tiefe ist für DS recht gut angebracht, dann aber mit etwas mehr Gewicht - demnach auch anderes Gerät.


Edit:

Was mir grade erst aufgefallen ist, auf dem Japankarton (Lieferung von www.bass.co.jp) steht eine weitere Internetadresse drauf: http://www.troutshop.jp/

Dachte das wäre für den einen oder anderen hier interessant, leider sind hier auch sehr viele Japanischen Schriftzeichen zu sehen und man findet sich nciht so gut zurecht.


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Dorschi...
> ich habe obige Frage so gelesen, dass du hauptsächlich Arnouds und Co fischen möchtest.
> für Stillwasser und die Baby Griffon-Klasse ist die Intimitador schon echt goil und...zur Not Pckt sie auch nen Arnouds #6
> was Deine Rolle betrifft....eine Daiwa 2500 ist definitiv zu groß für das Rütchen eine Shimano 2500 kann man gerade noch so draufmachen (Optisch gesehen) ich fische eine 2000er Stella allerdings das 2007er Modell aus japan an der Rute, eine 1500er oder 1000er tuts auch.
> ...




Jupp Rainer hab ich wohl falsch formuliert.
der Arnaud war die absolute Obergrenze mit der das Rütchen noch fertig werden muß.
Hechte werden da wohl eher Zufallsfänge sein.
Zielfische sind Barsch, Döbel und Zander. 
Und die Drills werden  nicht so spektakulär.
eine 2500er Stella soll da dran und ev. noch eine 1500er Certate.


Jungs geht fischen! 
Die Hechte sind noch in Wurfweite am Ufer!


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Rollen passen beide #6 
die Optik ist dann Geschmacksache


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich werd beide probieren und dann entscheidet die Optik!° 
:vik:


----------



## BeeJay (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Dorschi: Die MB sind reine Einhandruten, das Stummelhandteil lässt sich nur bedingt gut beim Drill an den Unterarm anlegen (es wirkt auf den Bildern länger als es mit montierter Rolle tartsächlich ist).
Ich persönlich war etwas überrascht, als ich die Intimidater bei Rainer gesehen habe, "...ach, so kurz nur?!" :q

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Rainer,
hallo Freunde japanischer Baitcastruten!

War heute kurz zwischen Mittagsvöllerei und Kaffe/Kuchen am See zum Cyclone-Einfischen.

Konnte nach einigen untermässigen Fischen jetzt endlich mal nen massigen Hecht(77er) überreden.
@Rainer: Die Schnur ist Deine 13er Ron Thompson! :m 

Wie man am zweiten Bild sehen kann stand der Hecht direkt am Grund zwischen den Karpfen. :q



			
				Beejay schrieb:
			
		

> Die MB sind reine Einhandruten, das Stummelhandteil lässt sich nur bedingt gut beim Drill an den Unterarm anlegen



Kann Dir nur zustimmen!! Beim vorherigen Drill (am Schwanz gehakter Spiegelkarpfen) hatte ich etwas mehr zu tun - da muss man schon mit der linken Hand ab und zu an der Rute mit aushelfen!!


----------



## schroe (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Börnie,
Glückwunsch zur Einweihung.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

schöner Wobbler Börnie, könnte mir auch gefallen|supergri
wie bist du mit der Schnur zufrieden???


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

P.S. ein goiler hechtdrill macht aber auch mit der intimi Spass und die linke Hand ist eh an der Kurbel der Rolle....allerdings war ich nach dem auspacken über das "Handteil" (ist eigentlich nur eine handbreit "lang")mindestens genauso überrascht wie Beejay. Ich hatte damals die 2508R Exist geplant, musste dann der Optik wegen, auf ne 2000er Stella zurückgreifen ;-)


----------



## plattform7 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Glückwunsch, Börnie! #h Die Erfahrungen zu der Schnur würden mich auch interessieren...

Sollte ich heute noch die Arbeit hier fertig kriegen, wird die Antares nun auch zum ersten Mal in meinen Händen das Wasser sehen. Das wird dann der allererste Baitcaster-Einsatz für mich überhaupt sein - bin schon selbst spitz wie ´n Fretchen :q...


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

plattform ich seh das folgendermaßen.........
wenn ersteinmal gefischt ist.....gearbeitet ist dann gleich:q


----------



## BeeJay (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Einweihung.#6


Japp, dem Glückwunsch schließe ich mich an...


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals die 2508R Exist geplant, musste dann der Optik wegen, auf ne 2000er Stella zurückgreifen ;-)


Sieht auch schön aus... 
Due Rute ist schon ein Sahnestück.


plattform7 schrieb:


> ...bin schon selbst spitz wie ´n Frettchen :q...


Soso...

Am 16.05. heißt es bei uns "free-4-all", dann kann ich endlich das Zandermaterial auspacken...

Letzte Woche über habe ich mich endlich dem langweiligen Task gestellt, meine Ausrüstung wieder für die neue Saison auf Vordermann zu bringen.
War das ein Stress... :q


rainer1962 schrieb:


> wenn ersteinmal gefischt ist.....gearbeitet ist dann gleich:q


Rüschtisch. #6
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche... war aber auch wirklich nix besonderes. Der Karpfendrill (ca. 5-6 Pfund) dauerte nindestens 3 mal so lange |supergri .



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schöner Wobbler Börnie, könnte mir auch gefallen|supergri
> wie bist du mit der Schnur zufrieden???



Jo! Der Megabass Leviathan ist echt suppi! Läuft recht tief, macht krasse Vibrations und lässt sich seeehr gut werfen! Etwas überrascht war ich, dass sich der Drilling etwas aufgebogen hat. Wobei schon zu bedenken ist, dass er nur an einem Hakenbogen von einem Drilling hin.

Die 13er Ron Thompson Dynacable lässt sich mit der Alphas sehr gut fischen und werfen. Der Köderkontakt ist natürlich vom Feinsten. Meister Leviathan und Aragon massierten mir den Arm rauf bis zur Schulter. |supergri 
Ausserdem ist die R.T. sehr weich, dass sich ekelhafte Kratzgeräusche beim Kurbeln (wie etwa vor Kurzem bei der Power Pro) sehr minimiert darstellen. Aufgrund der Geschmeidigkeit der R.T. lockert sich diese bei einem Backlash auch nicht bis zum Spulenkern!

@Beejay: Deinen Spruch mit dem "Schmetterling verscheuchen" hab ich heut beim Werfen beherzt.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Beejay....apropos 16.05........
du wolltst doch, oder hattest die Absicht vielleicht, eventuell, mal sehen oder ganz bestimmt??? den Weißwurstäquator gen Südwesten hinter Dir lassen oder???? #6
denn ich habe die vergangenen Tage mal diverse Buhnen getestet und, wo keine Kunstköder erlaubt, einfach mal ausgelotet um für den 01.06., wenn der große run losgeht, die ein oder andere Ausweichstellen, welche den Anschein machen dass sie dieses Jahr noch zu minen Liblingsplätzen mutieren werden, ausfindig zu machen. habe extra noch einen Schrankenschlüssel geholt, damit wir wirklich nicht zu weit laufen müssen (ca 10 min)....
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, kommst du oder kommst du nicht?????
Mein Gott was schreib ich eigentlich für ein Deutsch, lauter Schachtelsätze..............:m


----------



## plattform7 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So, bin kurz von meiner aller-sersten Baitcaster Session zurück...

Was soll ich sagen #c - ich glaube ich bin infziert... :vik:

Kurz zu meinen Erfahrungen heute...
Erster Wurf - geschätze Weite: 5 bis 6 Meter, geschätzte Anzahl an losen Schnurwicklungen: 10 bis 15 :q... War ja aber abzusehen... Danach ging es vom Wurf zum Wurf besser. Ich hatte mir eine Stelle ausgesucht, wo ich keine grossen Chancen auf einen Fisch-Kontakt hatte, wo aber genügend Platz zum üben vorhanden war. Die Stelle war sehr Flash und so verbrachte ich die meiste Zeit mit dem Werfen eines Deka Hamakuru R... Außer wenigen sehr kleinen Perücken, die mehr lose Wicklungen waren, erfolgte die Einweihung recht gut. Klar bin ich mit meinen Weiten noch nicht zufrieden und komme komischerweise mit einem seitlichen Unterhandwurf viel besser klar mit einem Überkopfwurf, konnte aber nach ca. einer Stunde den Deka auf 25 Meter recht locker plazieren. Die Grenzen wollte ich bei der Knapheit der Zeit heute nicht unbedingt austesten... Einen Backslash hatte ich und nun weiß ich wie Börnie wirft :q|supergri...


----------



## schroe (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Mein Gott was schreib ich eigentlich für ein Deutsch, lauter Schachtelsätze..............


@rainer,
dass ist die Aufregung vorm 01.06.:q 




> @Beejay: Deinen Spruch mit dem "Schmetterling verscheuchen" hab ich heut beim Werfen beherzt.



@Börnie,
wenn ich den "Schattenwurf" auf deinem Hechtpic. ansehe, weiß ich auch was du meinst.|supergri



> Einen Backslash hatte ich und nun weiß ich wie Börnie wirft ...



@PF7,
|supergri 

Der seitliche Unterhand ist mir auch deutlich angenehmer.
Köder bis kurz unter die Rute, kleiner Halbkreis um die Spitze und ab damit.
Für den Ü-Kopf lasst man den Köder besser an längerer Leine oder, man "kreist" auch nur kurz um die Spitze.
Das geht schnell in Fleisch und Blut über.#6


----------



## plattform7 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @PF7,
> |supergri
> 
> Der seitliche Unterhand ist mir auch deutlich angenehmer.
> ...



Danke, diese Tipps werde ich beherzigen... Muss auch noch einiges rausfinden, wie die Magnetbremse funktioniert usw. Aber für´s erste bin ich zufrieden, konnte viel schlimmer kommen.

Übringens verhält sich die Spider Mono gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie ich das vermutet habe... Die Schnur hat die wenigen Perücken und den Backslash ohne sichtbare Schäden überstanden und lies sich danach genaus gut werfen...

Sobald ich aber ein wenig Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, kommt die Nitlon oder MashinenGun rauf |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> @Beejay: Deinen Spruch mit dem "Schmetterling verscheuchen" hab ich heut beim Werfen beherzt.





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Börnie,
> wenn ich den "Schattenwurf" auf deinem Hechtpic. ansehe, weiß ich auch was du meinst.|supergri



Also, entweder versteh´ ich´s wieder mal nicht oder Du hast was falsch verstanden... Was soll denn mit meinem Schatten sein? Grizzly meets Megabass??

BeeJay wollte mir mit dieser Floskel die Geschmeidigkeit (und Kraftlosigkeit - pos. gemeint) verdeutlichen.

Mit dem richtigen Ködergewicht, ohne Kraft aber mit etwas Technik fliegt der Köder plötzlich ziemlich plaziert und auch garnicht mal so minder weit! |supergri

@vor allem Rainer:

Jetzt hatte ich mich so auf die Nitlon Type II gefreut und da kommst Du mit der Ron Thompson daher! |rolleyes 
Jetzt bin ich wieder total unschlüssig. Die bessere Köderrückmeldung und die verringerte MEGAbacklashgefach der Geflochtenen ist schon nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ausserdem dürfen die Twitches viel sanfter ausfallen, weil nicht so viel verpufft. Vielleicht hol ich mir noch ne ERSATZalphas auf die dann die Nitlon draufkommt... #c


----------



## hh-fishing (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

PF7: ging mir mit meiner alphas am anfang genauso ^^.
Mittlerweile klappt das mit dem überkopfwurf auch schon ohne probleme, wobei mir der seitliche wurf leichter fällt.
grüße


----------



## schroe (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Also, entweder versteh´ ich´s wieder mal nicht oder Du hast was falsch verstanden... Was soll denn mit meinem Schatten sein? Grizzly meets Megabass??



Genau den,....den Schatten, des sich üder den Hecht beugenden "Grizzly" meinte ich.
Du Bär.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Genau den,....den Schatten, des sich üder den Hecht beugenden "Grizzly" meinte ich.
> Du Bär.:q



Ach Stefan, ein Würstchen bist ja auch nicht gerade! Und die "Grizzly-Stimme" hast ja eher Du, Du Bär!! :q 

Ach übrigens, die "TYPE II" ist heut angekommen. Leider haben sie mir - entgegen der Bestägigungs-Mail - 2 10LB-Spulen "BAIT" statt "SPINNING" untergeschoben... :c


----------



## Kay (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

@Börnie


> 2 10LB-Spulen "BAIT" statt "SPINNING" untergeschoben


 
Ist doch nicht schlimm, ich persönlich komme mit einer 10lbs-Schnur für die Alphas total gut klar. Eine stärkere Schnur käme bei mir nicht drauf. 
Teste sie wenn Du Dich mit der Aphas eingefischt hast. Die passt. #6

Ich z.B. fische diese hier: 



Gruss Kay


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> @Börnie
> 
> ...



Die 12LB hab ich ja auch bekommen. Nur die 10LB sollte als SPINNING auf ne Spin- und keine Baitcastrolle drauf!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die 12LB hab ich ja auch bekommen. Nur die 10LB sollte als SPINNING auf ne Spin- und keine Baitcastrolle drauf!!!


 

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage... Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Spinning und Bait Nitlon?


----------



## BeeJay (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> BeeJay wollte mir mit dieser Floskel [...]
> Mit dem richtigen Ködergewicht, ohne Kraft aber mit etwas Technik fliegt der Köder plötzlich ziemlich plaziert und auch garnicht mal so minder weit! |supergri


Hipp-hipp-hurra - er hat's, er hat's, er hat's... :vik: 

Mit "Brute Force" kommt man bei der Baitcasterrei nämlich nicht weit - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Beejay....apropos 16.05........
> du wolltst doch, oder hattest die Absicht vielleicht, eventuell, mal sehen oder ganz bestimmt den Weißwurstäquator gen Südwesten hinter Dir lassen oder???? #6


Ja, ich werde ich den Weiswurstäquator temporär - aber sowas von - hinter mir lassen... 
Morgen Abend geht's los, am 16. und 17. Rhein (ich gehe davon aus mit Dir ) auf unserer Strecke, am 17. Abends fahre ich dann nach NRW, um am 19. in Niedersachsen bei Schroe einzufallen. :q 
Ich muss ihn doch beim Zanderfischen unterstützen, damit Ratz ihm nicht alle vor der Nase wegfängt... *duck*


Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage... Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Spinning und Bait Nitlon?


Die Spinning ist klar, gibt es von 1 bis 12lb. Die Bait grünlich (*) gibt es bis 6 bis 20lb (soweit mir bekannt ist). 
Man könnte vermuten, dass die "Spinning" etwas geschmeidiger als die "Bait" sein sollte, damit sie nicht von der Stationärspule springt. Ich habe dies allerdings nicht feststellen können.
Beide fischen sich meiner Meinung nach hervorragend. #6

BeeJay

/Edit: (*) Hatte ich vergessen, sieht man aber auf dem Bild oben.


----------



## camilos (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

ich habe festgestellt, dass die Bait deutlich steifer ist als die Spinning. Ich habe direkt beide 12lb verglichen und der Unterschied war sehr deutlich.

Ich stehe nicht so auf steife Schnüren, daher ist die Nitlon Bait nicht so mein Ding. Ich weiß, dass es eine gute Schnur ist, aber mein Wurfstil kommt damit nicht zu Recht. |kopfkrat

Ich habe 100 m von der Sunlline Shooter Defier zum probieren bekommen. Bin gespannt, wie ich damit zu Recht komme. Auch, wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass diese die ultra super Schnur ist: kaufen werde ich sie mir niemals.

Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Ich habe 100 m von der Sunlline Shooter Defier zum probieren bekommen. Bin gespannt, wie ich damit zu Recht komme. Auch, wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass diese die ultra super Schnur ist: kaufen werde ich sie mir niemals.
> 
> Grüße


 
Wieso willst du dir diese Schnur nicht kaufen, wenns die beste sein sollte die du in den Händen hattest?

Ich würde lieber für die Schnur (zumindestens beim Spinnfischen) ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben, anstatt mich später mit irgendwas zu ärgern. Fürs Posen-/Grundangeln geht ja auch etwas günstigeres, aber die solltst du ja nicht dauerhaft werfen.

Ich finde den Preis für die Nitlon auch happig, aber wenn ich mir da schon die Rolle kauf, kann ich die Schnur auch gleich mitnehmen.

Ob die Nitlon nun soviel besser ist, als Schnure die es hier gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich hab sie nun doch auf der Alphas drauf (wie ungeduldig man sein kann) und finde, daran nichts besonderes... OK sie kringelt nicht, zumindesten nicht wenn da auch nur ein kleines bissl Spannung drauf ist (loser Schnurbogen reicht aus), das ist sehr schön. Wenn ich da andere dehnungsarme ~30er Schnüre sehe, die haben teilweise schon gute Kringel drin.
Die Nitlon hat auch eine gewisse Dehnung, aber ich empfinde die nun nicht als so extrem viel, die ist schon relativ gering. und bietet einen sehr guten Köderkontakt.

Da ich mich mit den Schnüren hier auf den Markt auch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt habe, weil fürn Ansitz besonders für'n Aal, reicht auch irgendwas anderes - eine große Spule alle Rollen neu bespult und fertig.


----------



## sp!nner (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Chrizzi

fischst du eine 0,30er Schnur auf der Alphas-welche Rute dazu???
Ich habe ne 8LBS Fluo auf der Sol/Fantasista zum twichen-mache mir manchmal auch bisschen Sorgen ob sie nicht zu Dünn sei und frage mich ob ne 10 oder 12 LBS nicht sicherer/besser wäre. |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sp!nner schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> 
> fischst du eine 0,30er Schnur auf der Alphas-welche Rute dazu???
> Ich habe ne 8LBS Fluo auf der Sol/Fantasista zum twichen-mache mir manchmal auch bisschen Sorgen ob sie nicht zu Dünn sei und frage mich ob ne 10 oder 12 LBS nicht sicherer/besser wäre. |kopfkrat


 

Ich habe die 12lbs Nitlon Bait (0.285mm) auf der Alphas an einer P&M Specialist Casting. 
Ich bin nun nicht der Wurfmeister, aber ein paar Meter schaff ich. Relativ gut klappt es mit Rückenwind.


----------



## camilos (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Wieso willst du dir diese Schnur nicht kaufen, wenns die beste sein sollte die du in den Händen hattest?


 
30 bis 40 Dollar für 300 Meter bei monofiler Schnur, da hört der Spass bei mir auf. Auf der anderen Seite bekomme ich 300 m. einer ordentlichen Schnur für 6,95. Also die Relation stimmt für mich nicht.

Ein etwas Offtopikkiertes Beispiel: eine Japan Ultegra kostet € 60 und bringt, sagen wir, 80% der Leistung einer Stella, die Stella kostet aber das 5 bis 6 fache. Da stimmt für mich die Relation einfach nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sp!nner schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> 
> fischst du eine 0,30er Schnur auf der Alphas-welche Rute dazu???
> Ich habe ne 8LBS Fluo auf der Sol/Fantasista zum twichen-mache mir manchmal auch bisschen Sorgen ob sie nicht zu Dünn sei und frage mich ob ne 10 oder 12 LBS nicht sicherer/besser wäre. |kopfkrat



Habe zwischenzeitlich auch ne 8LB (Toray Bawo) gefischt. Bedenken bezüglich der Tragkraft bei den Hechten hatte ich auch. Diese wurden zwar nicht bestätigt - lag vielleicht aber auch an der Grösse der gefangenen Hechte :q 
Definitiver Nachteil ist aber meines Erachtens die leichtere Dehnbarkeit einer (z.B.) 0,235er 8LB Schnur im Vergleich zu einer 0,285er 12LB Schnur.



BeeJay schrieb:


> Hipp-hipp-hurra - er hat's, er hat's, er hat's... :vik:
> 
> Mit "Brute Force" kommt man bei der Baitcasterrei nämlich nicht weit - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.



Dabei würde mir "brutal" viel besser liegen... |kopfkrat 
Wenn der MOPED irgendwann baitcastingtechnisch nachzieht wird er mich dann gleich voll hintersich lassen... als (u.a.) Fliegenfischer wird er da ggf. wurftechnisch im Vorteil sein.



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spinning ist klar, gibt es von 1 bis 12lb. Die Bait grünlich (*) gibt es bis 6 bis 20lb (soweit mir bekannt ist).
> Man könnte vermuten, dass die "Spinning" etwas geschmeidiger als die "Bait" sein sollte, damit sie nicht von der Stationärspule springt. Ich habe dies allerdings nicht feststellen können.
> Beide fischen sich meiner Meinung nach hervorragend. #6



Die grünlich/türkise Farbe der Nitlon Bait hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Hatte einen guten Kontrast zur Wasseroberfläche. Die neue "TYPE II" ist jetzt (leider) genauso braun wie die Toray Bawo.


----------



## schroe (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> 30 bis 40 Dollar für 300 Meter bei monofiler Schnur, da hört der Spass bei mir auf.



Das ist ziemlich genau der Preis, den die 300m Stroft ABR oder GTM kosten. |kopfkrat

Die "alte" Giga-Nitlon gibts im Angebot, wie BeeJay bereits anmerkte.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die grünlich/türkise Farbe der Nitlon Bait hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Hatte einen guten Kontrast zur Wasseroberfläche. Die neue "TYPE II" ist jetzt (leider) genauso braun wie die Toray Bawo.


 

Hast du die Nitlon mal aufgespult?

Bei mir ist sie jetzt grün... auf der Spule allerdings war sie auch braun.


----------



## camilos (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Das ist ziemlich genau der Preis, den die 300m Stroft ABR oder GTM kosten


 
Echt? Upps, dann muss ich dies Teile auch von meiner Liste streichen. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hast du die Nitlon mal aufgespult?
> 
> Bei mir ist sie jetzt grün... auf der Spule allerdings war sie auch braun.



Hast Du denn auch schon die "TYPE II"?
Auf der Spule sieht sie eindeutig braun aus - auf der Rolle hab ich sie noch nicht drauf gehabt...


----------



## Kay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen


> Das ist ziemlich genau der Preis, den die 300m Stroft ABR oder GTM kosten.


 
Jepp....das kommt hin. Gerade Fehlkauf (20er statt 25er) Stroft GTM gehabt. Wollte die einfach mal auf der Revo testen. 300m Nicht-Internetkauf sondern Händler vor Ort lagen bei 22,80 Euro. Im I-Net wohl so bei 18-20 Euro. 

Der Preis sollte aber nur eine sekundäre Rolle spielen. Meine Meinung. Natürlich im Rahmen. Ich hatte das Glück, das mir die Yo Zuri Bass Arms (siehe weiter oben) in die Hände viel. 300 m für 6,90 Euro. Ein echter Witz für diese Qualität.  

Thema Schnurstärke: Ich habe jetzt über die Tage eine wirklich intensive Testphase mit der ToyII, der Alphas und der BassArms hinter mir und halte eine 10lbs mit 5kg Tragkraft absolut, auch für grosse Fische, für ausreichend. Macht mal einen Test und versucht mal einen kontrollierten Abriss. Bei sauberen Knoten ist der aufzubringende Zug einfach nur gigantisch bevor der Abriss kommt. 

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: *Testergebnis der Major Craft ToyII (6.2) mit einer Alphas*. 
Ein fantastisches Gespann. Die Angabe "Regular fast" passt voll. Spitzenaktion, die bei grösserer Last ins Parabolische geht wobei die genial saubere Zapfenverbindung die Steifheit des Rückrats noch etwas unterstützt und die Parabolik verzögert. Diese Verbindung harmoniert so perfekt mit der Rute, das ich es auch im Nachhinein keine Sekunde bereue, mir eine zweiteilige Rute bestellt zu haben. Im Gegenteil. Ich liebäugle schon mit der 1/4-3/4-Version. Übrigens auch kein Verdrehen von Unter- und Oberteil nach einem Anglertag. Sauberste Verarbeitung und ein freiliegender Blank am Griff wäre noch hervorzuheben sowie ein Schmeichel-Kork der seinesgleichen sucht. So etwas Glattes hatte ich noch nie in der Hand (keine Kommentare bitte :q). Kleiner Tipp. Vor der Erstbenutzung den Kork mit Olivenöl einreiben. Das schützt. 

Das Ködergewicht von 5,25-14gr. passt, wobei bei mir die untere Grenze bei 4gr. lag, während im oberen Bereich ein Arnaud mit 17gr. die Obergrenze darstellt. In diesem Bereich liegt aber die Gefahr eines auf grössere Distanz zu weichen Anhiebs. Die Masse eines Arnauds und die grösseren Drillinge sind da bei harten Mäulern etwas kontraproduktiv.

Einhandwürfe sind ein Genuss und lassen sich auf Grund des geringen Gesamtgewichts präzise ausführen. Der Griff ist aber eben noch lang genug um auch komfortabel zweihändig zu werfen. Die Spitze lädt sich sehr gut auf, sodass schon fast Würfe ala Stationärrolle auszuführen sind. Die Magnetbremse der Alphas steuert sehr gut dageben. 

Diverse Hechte und Zander hatten mittlerweile das Vergnügen, an dieser Rute gedrillt zu werden. Harte Fluchten von grösseren Hechten begegnet die Rute mit einer schönen Verbeugung bis ins Parabolische während sie bei den Kopfstößen der Zander alles mit der Spitze abfängt. Der Köderkontakt ist einfach nur als optimal zu bezeichnen, selbst kleinste Teststupser von Hechten sind als solche klar von Grundkontakten zu unterscheiden. Diverse Ködertechniken lassen sich bestens umsetzen, wobei der Grenzbereich bei ca. 30-35 m liegt. Darüber hinaus kann mann meines Erachtens aber sowieso kaum noch gezielt mit feinen Ködertechniken arbeiten. Deshalb hier noch einmal mein subjektiver Eindruck: Eine stärkere Schnur als 10lbs würde mit dieser Kombo nicht mehr so gut harmonisieren. Bei Ruten mit höherem Ködergewicht sieht das sicher anders aus. 

Fazit: Die guten Informationen einiger Boardies, kombiniert mit einer Einarbeitungsphase in die Materie "Japanruten" haben mich zu einer Rute geführt, mit der ich so viel Spass beim Fischen habe wie schon lange nicht mehr. Ausserdem hat mir diese Kombo in Verbindung mit Illexwobblern auch eine Menge Fischkontakte gebracht. Eine absolut runde Sache. Das passt. #6 

Meinen Dank an Euch. 
Gruss Kay


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch schon die "TYPE II"?
> Auf der Spule sieht sie eindeutig braun aus - auf der Rolle hab ich sie noch nicht drauf gehabt...


 
Ich habe mir die Type II (12lbs) mitbestellt und die 16lbs Nitlon (Type 1 ?!?!) drauf zu bekommen - also die "alte" in der grünen Verpackung (siehe BeeJays Schnurkarton).

Ich war auch erstaunt, dass die Schnur von der Spule (braun) zur Rolle (grünlich) ihre Farbe änderte. 

Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, vielleicht hat es mit der perfekten Aufspulung auf die Spule zu tun, da ja jede Windung neben der nächsten liegt.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde ich den Weiswurstäquator temporär - aber sowas von - hinter mir lassen...
> Morgen Abend geht's los, am 16. und 17. Rhein (ich gehe davon aus mit Dir ) auf unserer Strecke, am 17. Abends fahre ich dann nach NRW, um am 18.-19. in Niedersachsen bei Schroe einzufallen. :q
> Ich muss ihn doch beim Zanderfischen unterstützen, damit Ratz ihm nicht alle vor der Nase wegfängt... *duck*


 
zusammen ja aber etwas andere Strecke schlage ich vor, die Buhnen die ich Dir mal gezeigt habe werde ich mir vorknöpfen#6 melde dich wenn du ieder ausm Ausland zurück bist:vik:

Übrigens.....Ihr zwei könnt machen was ihr wollt, Ratz wird euch zersägen:q


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> *Ich habe mir die Type II (12lbs) mitbestellt und die 16lbs Nitlon (Type 1 ?!?!) drauf zu bekommen *- also die "alte" in der grünen Verpackung (siehe BeeJays Schnurkarton).
> 
> Ich war auch erstaunt, dass die Schnur von der Spule (braun) zur Rolle (grünlich) ihre Farbe änderte.
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, vielleicht hat es mit der perfekten Aufspulung auf die Spule zu tun, da ja jede Windung neben der nächsten liegt.



Sorry, kapier ich nicht...

Was hast auf der Alphas drauf?
a) 12LB Nitlon Bait Type II oder
b) 16LB Nitlon Bait Type I ???


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Übrigens.....Ihr zwei könnt machen was ihr wollt, Ratz wird euch zersägen:q



Oder eher "in der Mitte durchnagen"  :q :q


----------



## BeeJay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Kay schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat mir diese Kombo in Verbindung mit Illexwobblern auch eine Menge Fischkontakte gebracht. Eine absolut runde Sache. Das passt. #6


Möge das auch in Zukunft so bleiben... 
Das Baitcasten ist irgendwie schon eine ganz andere Art des Kunstköderfischens, freut mich, dass es bei Dir so schnell und problemlos mit den Zandern geklappt hat. #6 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Melde dich wenn du wieder ausm Ausland zurück bist:vik:


Ich fahre gegen 20 Uhr los... *g* 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Übrigens.....Ihr zwei könnt machen was ihr wollt, Ratz wird euch zersägen:q


Das befürchte ich auch, aber man sollte die Hoffnung trotz so viel "Frauenpower" kombiniert mit einer VHF nie aufgeben... 



camilos schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt, dass die Bait deutlich steifer ist als die Spinning. Ich habe direkt beide 12lb verglichen und der Unterschied war sehr deutlich.


Die Schnüre sind in Längsrichtung stark verstreckt, was für die geringe Dehnung sorgt. Da bei den Nitlons die Verstreckung relativ hoch ist, darf die Dehnung durchaus als Maß für die Geschmeidigkeit herangezogen werden, da von hinreichender Homogenität und Materialisotropie ausgegangen werden kann.
Die Schnur wird auch nicht überstreckt, also in ihrem vorgesehenen, reversiblen Dehnungsbereich verwendet. 

Diese Überlegung würde z.B. bei einer Shimano Technium nicht 100%ig gelten, da diese aus einem Komposit - hochverstreckter Kern + Mantel + Coating - besteht.


Mein Schnellschuss-Testaufbau: 
Je ein Meter 12lb Nitlon Bait und Spinning beschwert mit einem dem ultimativen "Standard-Testgewicht". :q




Das Ergebnis:




Dehnung Bait: 78mm
Dehnung Spinning: 82mm

Von "deutlich steifer" kann also wohl kaum die Rede sein, die Nitlon Bait dehnt sich im Vergleich zur Spinning auf den Meter um 4mm weniger, was eher eine "Messschwankung" sein dürfte.

Ohne jetzt eine ganze Messreihe durchzuführen, dürfte damit jedoch die Aussage "deutlich steifer" vom Tisch sein. :q :q :q 

Aber 8% Dehnung bei einer Monoschnur, da kann man doch wirklich nicht meckern, oder? 

Jedenfalls hätte ich damit meine Kaffeepause mal wieder sinnvoll genutzt... :q

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Solche Milch trinkt Ihr?:c


----------



## BeeJay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Solche Milch trinkt Ihr?:c


Die ist für ungebetene Gäste und muss als Notration herhalten. :q

Das "gute Zeug" lagert da, wo es hingehört - im Kühlschrank.  |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Beejay, wenn ihr heute um ca 20 Uhr (also gleich) losdüst, wirds mit morgen früh wohl nix gelle????:q
von dem Punkt abgesehen bin ich selbst unterwegs, ich plane morgen in die "Nacht" hinein um dann am Vatertag gleich in der früh wieder am Wasser zu sein...meine Zeiten kennst du ja, ich rufe dich morgen mittag so gegen 14 Uhr an
gute Fahrt:vik:


----------



## BeeJay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Beejay, wenn ihr heute um ca 20 Uhr (also gleich) losdüst, wirds mit morgen früh wohl nix gelle????:q


Nene, auf sowas lasse ich mich nicht mehr ein, geht eh wieder schief. 

Die Feinabstimmung machen wir per Telefon. |supergri 
Bis denne,

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sorry, kapier ich nicht...
> 
> Was hast auf der Alphas drauf?
> a) 12LB Nitlon Bait Type II oder
> b) 16LB Nitlon Bait Type I ???


 

Wie kommste drauf, dass ich die 16lbs auf der Alphas habe? Die ist doch arg dick und passt nichtmal. 

Ist eigendlich gaaaanz einfach:

Die 16lbs Nitlon Bait Type I ist noch gut verpackt und ist noch auf der Spule. Den einzigen Einsatz hatte sie, beim angucken. 


Auf der *Alphas ist die 12lbs Nitlon Bait Type II*, die auf der Spule braun war. Schon beim Umspulen auf die Rolle merkte ich, das es auf der Rolle grün wird und nicht braun.

kurz: 12lbs Nitlon wird grün auf der Alphas (zumindestens bei mir).


----------



## snoekbaars (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!!#h

Ich komme in den letzten Wochen leider nur sporadisch dazu rein zu schauen und wollte mal ein ganz herzliches 

:vik: DANKESCHÖN :vik:

für die fundierte und überzeugende Beratung in Sachen günstiger aber praktikabler TwitchingCombo welche in der Hauptsache in einer Empfehlung für eine Pezon & Michel Casting mündete loswerden!!!#6#6

Wenn ich die Rute und auch erste Eindrücke mal habe hoffe ich ein ganz kliztzekleines Bisschen mit-reden zu können!!

Bis später
Ralph
P.S.: Gibt's nicht eigentlich inzwischen auch von MAD etwas adäquates?!?|rolleyes


----------



## camilos (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Von "deutlich steifer" kann also wohl kaum die Rede sein,


 
Meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf die Dehnung, denn diese hat, meiner Meinung nach, mit der Steifheit bzw der Geschmeidigkeit einer Schnur gar nichts zu tun.

Mit Steifheit meine ich Memory Effekt, wie "weich" de Form der Schnur ist, wenn sie aus der Spule kommt, bzw. wie verformt sie ist und wie sie im Wasser liegt, wenn sie aus der Spule kommt. Eine Nitlon Bait kann man nicht auf eine Spinnrolle spulen, aufgrund ihrer Steifheit, da sie dann fast von alleine aus der Spule herausspringt. Wenn Du sie zwischen den Fingern nimmst, dass fühlt sie sich deutlich "drahtiger" als sie Spinning. Das meine ich mit Steifheit.

Die Technium ist tatsächlich ein "Draht", die mochte ich null.

Vielleicht ist es eine Definitionssache, vielleicht verwenden wir verschiedene Termini, aber trotzdem aller Achtung für Deine Versuchsreihe.

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...
> Aber 8% Dehnung bei einer Monoschnur, da kann man doch wirklich nicht meckern, oder?
> ....




Hi Thorsten!
Mögen uns noch viele so informative Kaffeepausen Deinerseits beschehrt werden!
8 % Dehnung ist für eine Mono tatsächlich sehr wenig! Insbesondere, wenn man beachtet, dass die einwirkenden Kräfte bei einem TWITCH sicher geringer sind als die Zugkraft Deines Testgewichtes!!



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gibt's nicht eigentlich inzwischen auch von MAD etwas adäquates?!?



Ja, bekomme in Kürze ne stationäre, 2-teilige Twitche in 2,10m. Schnurklasse 6-12 LB #6


----------



## BeeJay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf die Dehnung, denn diese hat, meiner Meinung nach, mit der Steifheit bzw der Geschmeidigkeit einer Schnur gar nichts zu tun.


Wie ich in meinem Post oben schrieb, kann man in gewissen Grenzen die Dehnung als Maß für die Geschmeidigkeit der Schnur heranziehen, sofern gewisse Voraussetzungen in Sachen Homogenität des Materials erfüllt sind. Die Verstreckung in Längsrichtung ist ja wesentlich für die Steifigkeit bei Biegung der Schnur verantwortlich.

Da wir ja "schonungslos" testen, hat z.B. Rainer in Ermangelung der Spinning die 12lb Bait versuchsweise auf der Statio seiner  Burroghs und ich die 12lb Spinning auf der TP 2500FA meiner Aspire 210M. Beide Schnüre zeigen gleiches Verhalten, in Sachen "Geschmeidigkeit", was auch von den von mir ermittelten Werten der Dehung in Einklang steht. 

Sicher ist eine 12lb Schnur auf der Statio nicht gerade der Idealfall, aber wir haben das eben mal getestet, eben *weil* wir den Fall Geschmeidigkeit prüfen wollten. :q

Also nochmal: es gibt *keine* nennenswerten Unterschiede. Würde man dem Angler die Augen verbinden, er hätte keine Chance herauszufinden, welche Schnur er da gerade auf der Rolle hat. :q

Ich stütze mich auf reale, nachvollziehbare Tests und auf die ermittelten Fakten. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ......
> Sicher ist eine 12lb Schnur auf der Statio nicht gerade der Idealfall, .....



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Hatte die 12LB Nitlon Bait auch einen Tag auf einer 2500er Twinpower. Köder in der Grössenordnung Squirrel liessen sich damit kaum anständig werfen. #d


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Hatte die 12LB Nitlon Bait auch einen Tag auf einer 2500er Twinpower. Köder in der Grössenordnung Squirrel liessen sich damit kaum anständig werfen. #d


 

Doch!!!!!!:q#6
vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um 79er, 50m kein prob! Mit der Daiko, Exist2508 als Combo#h
Habe jetzt meine zweite Exist auf die Daiko montiert, da fische ich die Def Bass FC mit 12LB die Weite hat ein wenig gelitten, aber sonst voll in Ordnung, natürlich ist sie nicht so geschmeidig wie ne Ron Thompson, hat dafür aber den Vorteil dass sie nahezu geräuschlos und "unsichtbar" im Wasser ist, mangels Vorfach ein für mich ausschlaggebender Aspekt, gerade wenn man im dunkeln fischt ist der Wirbel dann doch mal schnell im/am Spitzenring, das muss ich mir nicht geben....ein Gummi oder ähnl. davor machen behindert in meinen Augen wiederum den Lauf des Köders, wenn auch nur minimal, gerade in der Standphase vor den Steinpackungen ist der Squirrel unbeschwert wackelnd (max einen Snap zum Köderwechsel, oft sogar direkt geknotet)eine Fangmaschine


----------



## BeeJay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hatte die 12LB Nitlon Bait auch einen Tag auf einer 2500er Twinpower. Köder in der Grössenordnung Squirrel liessen sich damit kaum anständig werfen. #d


Doch, geht. 
Wenngleich eine 12lb auf der Statio wirklich grenzwertig ist und das Wurfergebnis sehr stark von der Rute und deren Beringung abhängt. 
Das mag ganz sicher der Grund sein, warum es die Spinning nur bis 12lb gibt. Ich habe die 12er auch deshalb gewählt, weil ich den "worst case" testen wollte. Geht - aber mit Abstrichen. :q

Ich fische momentan eine 8lb Spinning auf der 2500erTP/210er Aspire. Das ist recht ideal, die 12lb bleibt aber auch auf der Spule, für's Fischen an Geästen. 

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Doch!!!!!!:q#6
> vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um 79er, 50m kein prob! Mit der Daiko, Exist2508 als Combo#h



Du und Deine Gewaltwürfe am unbewachsenen Rheinufer... :q

Denke das mit aufgestellten Nackenhaaren an Unterhandwürfe mit der 12LB Nitlon Bait in Paarung mit 8-cm-Lucky Crafts (Typenname fällt mir grad nicht ein). #d



> Habe jetzt meine zweite Exist auf die Daiko montiert, da fische ich die Def Bass FC mit 12LB die Weite hat ein wenig gelitten, aber sonst voll in Ordnung, natürlich ist sie nicht so geschmeidig wie ne Ron Thompson, hat dafür aber den Vorteil dass sie nahezu geräuschlos und "unsichtbar" im Wasser ist, mangels Vorfach ein für mich ausschlaggebender Aspekt, gerade wenn man im dunkeln fischt ist der Wirbel dann doch mal schnell im/am Spitzenring, das muss ich mir nicht geben....ein Gummi oder ähnl. davor machen behindert in meinen Augen wiederum den Lauf des Köders, wenn auch nur minimal, gerade in der Standphase vor den Steinpackungen ist der Squirrel unbeschwert wackelnd (max einen Snap zum Köderwechsel, oft sogar direkt geknotet)eine Fangmaschine



Sichtigkeit, Geschmeidigkeit und Knotentragkraft (Scheiss NoKnot-Stress beim Geflecht!!) sprechen für mich auch eindeutig für Mono!!
Bei unseren Gewässern - auch beim frühmorgentlichen Zanderwobbeln - kann ich es aber nicht verantworten ohne Stahlvorfach zu fischen. Naja, vielleicht bei kleinsten Barschködern (mit FC-Vorfach). Das Argument "Spitzenringschutz" greift bei mir daher nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Doch, geht.
> Wenngleich eine 12lb auf der Statio wirklich grenzwertig ist und das Wurfergebnis sehr stark von der Rute und deren Beringung abhängt.
> Das mag ganz sicher der Grund sein, warum es die Spinning nur bis 12lb gibt. Ich habe die 12er auch deshalb gewählt, weil ich den "worst case" testen wollte. Geht - aber mit Abstrichen. :q
> 
> ...



Macht sich die höhere Dehnung der 8LB im Vergleich zur 12LB SPINNING arg bemerkbar??


----------



## BeeJay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Macht sich die höhere Dehnung der 8LB im Vergleich zur 12LB SPINNING arg bemerkbar??


Schon etwas, aber bevor ich diese Frage - vor allem in punkto Effekt auf Bissausbeute - genau beantworte, muss ich noch ein paar Köder mehr durchtesten... :q

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Schon etwas, aber bevor ich diese Frage - vor allem in punkto Effekt auf Bissausbeute - genau beantworte, muss ich noch ein paar Köder mehr durchtesten... :q
> 
> BeeJay



Wenn Du jetzt schon mal wieder zum Fischen kommst, dann will ich Dich jetzt auch nicht abhalten!! Cast da bait!!! #6


----------



## camilos (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Also nochmal: es gibt *keine* nennenswerten Unterschiede. Würde man dem Angler die Augen verbinden, er hätte keine Chance herauszufinden, welche Schnur er da gerade auf der Rolle hat.


 
mmmmhhhhhh, dann leben wir wohl in verschiedenen Universen mit verschiedenen physikalischen Gesetzen. Oder ich habe keine Ahnung, was wahrscheinlicher ist. 

Also bei mir hielt die 10 lbs Bait auf einer Spinnrolle überhaupt nicht, wirklich überhaupt nicht, die Kringel sind sofort rausgesprungen, ich weiß nicht woran es lag. Vielleicht an der Tatsache, dass eine eine "Shallow" Spule war (oder vielleicht habe ich die Spule zu voll gemacht), aber ans werfen war damit nicht zu denken, das war bei Trockenübungen. Vielleicht ändern sich die Eigenschaften, wenn das Ding schon wasser gesehen hat, wer weiß.

Die 10 lbs Spinning dagegen ging.

Ob ich die Sachen blind unterscheiden könnte, weiß ich nicht. Ich sage nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck... so unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein....

Mich wundert es, dass jemand von "geschmeidig" in Zusammenhang mit der Nitlon Bait sprechen kann. Meine Idee von Gechmeidigkeit (bei einer Schnur) ist eine andere, daher bin ich froh, dass ich nur jeweils eine Spule verschiedener Stärken erhielt. Wie gesagt, zum Unterfuttern ist die Schnur prima... als Hauptschnur bleibe ich bei P-Line, XXL, Sensilithe, Iron Silk, etc....

Du hast eindeutig mehr Erfharung und mehr Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und -zeit. Mich muss die Schnur sofort überzeugen, sonst fliegt sie einfach von der Rolle weg. Daher kann ich nichts mehr dazu beisteuern.



Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wie kommste drauf, dass ich die 16lbs auf der Alphas habe? Die ist doch arg dick und passt nichtmal.
> 
> Ist eigendlich gaaaanz einfach:
> 
> ...


 


So das war nicht ganz richtig...

Die Schnur (Nitlon Bait Type II) ist grün/braun, je nach Lichteinfallwinkel, oder wie man das nennen mag. Also je nach dem wie ich die Rolle drehe, wirkt die Schnur grün oder braun. 

Ich hab die Schnur bisher nur grün wahrgenommen, bzw. nicht weiter drauf geachtet. Z.B. wenn ich die Schnur einhole, hab ich sie nur in grün gesehen, damit war die Schnur grün. Aber ich hab eigendlich auch nie drauf geachtet, weil ich nicht dachte, dass es für einige essentiel sein könnte |supergri . Naja wie man hier doch belehrt werden kann.

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, die Schur auf die Rolle zu spulen und selbst ein Blick drauf zu werfen #6.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mein erster "Water Monitor-Hecht"


----------



## camilos (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Gratulation zum Hecht oder doch lieber...

穂先のためのお祝い

:m


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



camilos schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Hecht oder doch lieber...
> 
> 穂先のためのお祝い
> 
> :m



Was meinst???


----------



## camilos (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

ich wollte nur meine Gratulation für den Esox zum Ausdruck bringen, aber wenn ich den Text durch Google rück übersetzen lasse, bekomme ich: 



> Celebration for ear tip


 
...mmmhhhh ;+

Also wie auch immer, ich freue mich, dass es mit dem WM geklappt hat.

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@CamiloS:

Alles äußerst dubios! |uhoh:
Egal...normalerweise stelle ich solche Hechtbabys hier nicht ein - dafür gibt´s andere Leute im "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2007"-Thread :q

Hab mich aber doch sehr gefreut, dass es auch mal mit den WM klappt.

Und um gleich mal die Kurve Richtung "Combos for twitching" zu bekommen... lässt sich mit der Cyclone super werfen. Für die Köderführung ist sie aber fasst ein wenig zu straff, so dass der Köderkontakt doch allzu leicht abbrechen kann 

Am besten zu fischende Köder (werfen und führen) sind bislang immer noch TN60, Smash Minnow 100&110 (auch DD) und MB Leviathan.



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Schon etwas, aber bevor ich diese Frage - vor allem in punkto Effekt auf Bissausbeute - genau beantworte, muss ich noch ein paar Köder mehr durchtesten...



Na, wie wars in der "alten Heimat"? Schön Köder getestet und erfolgreich gewesen??


----------



## BeeJay (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab mich aber doch sehr gefreut, dass es auch mal mit den WM klappt.


Berichte über Köder und deren Anwendung sind immer hilfreich. Siehe auch Plattform's Frage zu Bonnie & Co.


burn77 schrieb:


> Na, wie wars in der "alten Heimat"? Schön Köder getestet und erfolgreich gewesen??


Ich habe in erster Linie mögliche Stellen für das Juni-Event getestet. Köder für diese Stellen natürlich auch, das waren aber eher die "üblichen Verdächtigen".

Damit ich wieder "Munition" für Berichte (weniger fürs Anglerboard, mehr für uns untereinander) bekomme, habe ich nebenher wieder fleissig fotografiert. Dabei kamen trotz Regens noch ein paar hübsche Aufnahmen heraus. 




Anyway, die 8lb Nitlon Spinning hat sich beim Forellenfischen bestens bewährt. Für Wobbler auf Distanzen unter 20m ist beim Fischen in Sachen Bisserkennung kaum Unterschied zu dickeren Nitlons feststellbar, das Plus an Dehnung kommt einem sogar besonders zugute, wenn ein Fisch direkt vor den Füßen einsteigt. 

Kleine GuFis lassen sich mit der Kombo Aspire BX 210M + 2500TP - 8lb "Spinning" auch prima führen, für Barsch halte ich das durchaus für tauglich, muss ich aber noch testen. 

Die gleiche Kombo hat gestern mit einer 0,14er Spiderwire ausgerüstet beim leichten GuFi Angeln am See ein paar Hechte gebracht. Das waren aber keine Riesen, eher "Veit-Standardfangmeldung-Größe", daher keine Fotos. |supergri

Eines habe ich jedoch von einem 50er gemacht, der eine Geronimo Chico MR wie eine Maulsperre senkrecht im Maul hatte (...sah einfach zu lustig aus). :q

Fest steht aber, dass sich Shimano beim Modellwechsel der Aspire von AX auf BX sich bei der "Performance" irgendwie selbst ein Bein gestellt hat. 
Die neue BX kann ihrem Vorgängermodell in Punkto Schnellkraft und Handling nicht das Wasser reichen. Warum es speziell eine solch überdimensionierte Beringung sein musste, wird wohl auf ewig das Geheimnis der Shimano Rutenentwickler bleiben. 
Ein typischer, auf Europa "angepasster" Stock eben. 

So, bin wieder Fischen. #h

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich habe eben die P&M mit Alphas an einem 65er Hecht testen dürfen.

In der Rute steckt auf jeden Fall mehr, als man ihr zu trauen würde. Ich habe die Bremse nun relativ leicht eingestellt gehabt, aber die Rute hat den anschein gemacht, als ob es kein Problem wäre auch einen wesenlich größeren Fisch als diesen zu drillen. Die P&M Casting hat echt Power! 
Zwar muss man berücksichtigen, das der Stock kürzer ist als die längeren die man gewohnt ist, wenn man da ein Auge drauf hat, ist das kein Problem.

Ich wollte nie Bremse nícht weiter zu drehen, da ich auch nicht weiß in wie weit ich bei der Alphas gehen kann/darf, außerdem hat es auch so gereicht und der Fisch wurde nicht "rangeprügelt". 

Die Rute ist ein wirklich feiner Stock mit viel Power. 

Soweit ist mein erster Eindruck - da ich andere Ruten (Megabass, oder ähnliche) nicht kenne, kann ich die nicht vergleichen, deswegen ist das nur ein sehr subjektiver Eindruck (wie alle anderen wohl auch). Aber ich habe den Stöckchen so viel Kraft nicht zugetraut, da der Blank doch sehr dünn ist. Zwar ist mir aufgefallen, das der doch sehr "steif" ist und nicht schwabbelt, aber das da so viel Kraft drinn steckt hätte ich nun nicht gedacht.

Für den Preis ist die Rute echt nicht verkehrt gewesen. Mal sehen was die Zeit noch bringt, hoffendlich keine Mängel an der Rute oder Rolle #6


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@beejay
aber dat auf dem pic is doch die aspire 270h oder irre ich mich?
is aber ein geiles pic...


----------



## Living Dead (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> @beejay
> aber dat auf dem pic is doch die aspire 270h oder irre ich mich?
> is aber ein geiles pic...



Steht ja auch aufem Blank oder irre ich mich? |rolleyes


----------



## BeeJay (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> @beejay
> aber dat auf dem pic is doch die aspire 270h oder irre ich mich?
> is aber ein geiles pic...


Steht ja drauf... :q

Bei dem Bild ging es um die Fotosession. Die Aspire BX210M würde ich nicht wirklich mit einem 4/0er 20g Eriekopf fischen wollen. 
Nichts desto trotz hat mir die 210M in Kombination mit einem 8er Slotti exakt vor einer Stunde einen 68er Zander beschert... :vik:

So und jetzt volle Deckung Schroe, ich komme. Autobahn ist (stau)frei. :q |supergri :q

BeeJay


----------



## aixellent (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi, 

gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin. Aber vielleicht ist es ja für den Einen oder Anderen ein interessanter Einstieg ins Japangeschäft.

Ich habe gerade bei Ebay eingestellt eine Daiwa alphas itö (guter Zustand) Rechtshandbetrieb und ein Instaboat (Alu-Klappboat, 30 KG Gewicht).

Viele Grüße
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## sp!nner (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Schon vor dem Post hier durch Zufall entdeckt  :g


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> So das war nicht ganz richtig...
> 
> Die Schnur (Nitlon Bait Type II) ist grün/braun, je nach Lichteinfallwinkel, oder wie man das nennen mag. Also je nach dem wie ich die Rolle drehe, wirkt die Schnur grün oder braun.
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt auch die "Nitlon Bait Type II" draufgespult.

Die Farbe auf der Spule lässt sich vergleichen mit "Kopyto Motoroil" 
Beim Angeln im Schatten wirkt die Schnur bräunlich. Bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schaut sie eher aus wie "dunkles Neongrün".

Der Köderkontakt (lower stretching) ist im Vergleich zur 8LB Toray Bawo um Längen besser ... natürlich aber nicht so gut wie beim Geflecht.

EDIT:

Was mir noch einfällt...
Im Rahmen von "Ersatzartikel-Verhandlungen" mit bass.jp hab ich mal gefragt, wieso die denn nahezu ausschließlich mit monofiler Schnur und nicht mit Geflecht angeln.

Nach deren Aussage gibt es 3 Nachteile, die gegen Geflecht sprechen:

- Geflochtene ist zu leicht und lässt sich daher bei Wind schlechter werfen
- Geflochtene ist zu wenig steif - daher lassen sich Backlashes schlechter oder garnicht entfernen
- Geflochtene kann sich beim Werfen um die Ringe wickeln, was zu Abrissen führt

...für Übersetzungsfehler übernehme ich keine Haftung...

Ausserdem wurden die Versandschwierigkeiten bei der von mir gewünschten Nitlon Spinning Type II damit erklärt, dass die nur selten auf Lager ist, da japanische Angler Spinning-Lines meist nur in den Stärken 3-5 LB fischen. Kein Wunder also, dass wir uns manchmal über zu steife Schnüre auf den Spinnrollen ärgern.|rolleyes

*Wer Interesse an einer Spule "NITLON BAIT TYPE II 10LB" hat und keine Lust auf lange Versand/Wartezeiten hat, kann sich bei mir melden! |rolleyes*


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Wer Interesse an einer Spule "NITLON BAIT TYPE II 10LB" hat und keine Lust auf lange Versand/Wartezeiten hat, kann sich bei mir melden! |rolleyes*



Hallo zusammen!
Danke für´s Interesse - die beiden Spulen Nitlon Bait 10LB sind weg!


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen!#h

Was ist denn von DIESEM Ding hier zu halten?!?
#c

TL:g
Ralph


----------



## schroe (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Was ist denn von DIESEM Ding hier zu halten?!?



Boardmember "Kay" fischt die Fenwick. 
Der gibt dir sicher sehr qualifizierte Auskunft und kann direkt zu einer bspw. Japanrute Vergleiche anstellen.


----------



## Kay (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen


> Boardmember "Kay" fischt die Fenwick.


Naja....seit ich meine "ToyII" habe fristet sie doch ein leichtes Schattendasein. 

@snoekbaars: Für Angler, die nicht auf den japanischen oder amerikanischen Markt zurückgreifen wollen oder können ist diese Rute eine Alternative. Das Unangenehme vorweg: Diese Rute braucht eine leichte Baitcaster-Rolle. Mindestens 200gr., besser weniger, da sie als Einhandrute konzipiert ist. Das Leichteste wäre auf Deutschland bezogen eine Shimano Curado 101 D (210gr.). Empfehlen möchte ich diese Rolle aber nicht. Eine Daiwa Alphas wäre optimal für diese Rute.

Ich besitze die 1,60m-Version mit 8-25gr. (1/4-5/8 Oz.) Ködergewicht. 
Die Rute hat ein sehr steifes Rückrat mit einer ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion. Köder ab 10gr. lassen sich gut werfen und der Grenzbereich liegt bei etwa 30gr. Vor allem auf sehr beengtem Raum spielt die Rute ihre Stärken aus. Aufgrund ihre doch recht kurzen 1,60m Länge und des steifen Rückrats sollte man aber schon etwas vom Baitcasterfischen verstehen um nicht im Frust zu versinken. Die Unterstützung der Rute durch ein vernünftiges Aufladen bei leichteren Ködern hält sich in Grenzen.

Von der Verarbeitung her kann die Rute natürlich nicht mit Japanmodellen konkurieren. Das wäre auch vermessen, denn der Preisunterschied ist doch sehr deutlich. Für den angebotenen Preis jedoch bietet sie eine wirklich gute Verarbeitung zumal sie hier: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/ unter Sonderpreisliste/Ruten auf Seite 6 immer noch mit einem Preis von 49,95 Euro angeboten wird. 

Fazit: Als Anfängerrute vielleicht nicht gerade die erste Wahl, als günstige Zweitrute (z.B. wo durch Risiken die teure Japanrute zu schade ist) aber unbedingt zu empfehlen. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## snoekbaars (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin!!|wavey:

@Kay
Allerheißesten Dank!!!!
#6#6#6

TL
Ralph


----------



## Kay (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Allerheißesten Dank!!!!


 
Kein Thema, immer wieder gern. :m

Schau Dich mal auf dem Vertikalruten-Sektor um. Ich habe z.B. noch eine "Vertikal-Casting" von Rozemeijer. Die ist halbparabolisch, 2-teilig, 1,90m, WG bis 15gr. Die verträgt auch noch 25gr. Kostet auch so um die 50 Euro und ist für den Preis wirklich voll ok. Als Anfänger würde ich die der Fenwick vorziehen. Sie lädt sich erheblich besser auf. Verarbeitung für den Preis auch voll ok. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## profifischer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo
Verwendet ihr beim Twitchen lieber weiche oder harte Ruten?
mfg Manuel


----------



## sickly86 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hart. da muss auch was ankommen, und dann reichen ganz leichte zupfer mit der rutenspitze. ist direkter als mit nem gummistock


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Verwendet ihr beim Twitchen lieber weiche oder harte Ruten?
> mfg Manuel


 


sickly86 schrieb:


> hart. da muss auch was ankommen, und dann reichen ganz leichte zupfer mit der rutenspitze. ist direkter als mit nem gummistock


 
Hart alleine reicht meines Erachtens nicht aus - niemand fischt beim Spinnfischen nen Schwabbelstock.
Natürlich lässt sich der TWITCH mit einer harten/straffen Rutenspitze leichter an den Köder weitergeben. Andererseits würde sie keine so gute Rückmeldung der Köderbewegung an den Angler weitergeben.

Schnell sollte sie sein (nicht zu verwechseln mit "fast action" --> bezeichnet Spitzenaktion) damit der Blank nach jedem Rucken wieder "steht" und nicht lange nachschwabbelt. Ausserdem sollte die Spitze trotz allem sensibel sein, damit der Lauf des Wobblers begünstigt wird und gleichzeitig eine gute Rückmeldung an den Angler gegeben werden kann. Natürlich sollte die Spitze nicht zu weich (á la Winklepicker) sein, weil sich sonst beim Twitchen/Jerken nur die Spitze, nicht aber der Köder, bewegt.

All das ist sicher nicht so leicht unter einen Hut zu bekommen, weshalb es ja so eine große Kunst ist, eine gute Wobblerrute zu konzipieren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo habe mal ein ein wenig gelesen aber 52 Seiten finde ich ein wenig viel deshalb meine Frage....gibt es eine ordentliche Rute und Baitcasterrolle für so ca. 100€???
Kann gerne auch aus den USA sein ein Freund könnte sie dort für mich erwerben.....

mfg Flo


----------



## sickly86 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ups vergass man muss eine 300€ Daiwa Baitcasterolle besitzen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab (wie anscheinend viele auch) eine Daiwa Alphas. 

Die kostet ~150€, da ist Zollgebühr und so schon mit drin.

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, das diese Rolle für Gewichte von ~7-20/25g das optimale ist.

Ich bin total zufrieden damit. Dazu habe ich mir auch die Nitlon Bait 12 lbs gekauft, auch eine hier hochgelobte Schnur.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ach sickley86 hat es sich recht einfach gemacht und nur deine Frage beantwortet. Damit sollte relativ klar sein, dass es keine ordenliche Baitcaster für bis 100€ gibt.

Es gibt ja hier auch ein paar Multis, z.B. die Revo oder welche von Shimano (Curado... kenn die von Shimano nicht so genau). 

Die Rollen kosten aber auch etwas mehr als 100€. Die Revo dürftest du auch für etwa 130/40 oder mehr bekommen, je nach Modell. 

Es kommt halt auf die "Dicke" deiner Köder an, dann kann man dir auch bessere Angaben machen welche Rolle besser passt, leider dürfte der Preis etwas höher liegen als von dir vorgestellt.

Ich hab damals die Empfehlung Alphas/Steez bekommen, wegen des Preises und erste Multi, dazu keine Ahnung wie oft ich das nutzen werde und inwiefern das Sinn hat, habe ich mich für die ~250-300€ günstigere Alphas entschieden.

Eigendlich hatte ich ein Auge auf die Zillion geworfen, aber da wurde mir nahe gelegt, das ihr Wurfspektrum bei 20-70g liegt, was eindeutig zu hoch für meine Anwendungen war. 


Für mich war es sehr wichtig nachzufragen, da ich ansonsten ein sehr teuren Fehlkauf getätigt hätte.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mann könnte das Maximum natürlich noch etwas aufstocken.

z.b http://cgi.ebay.de/Garbolino-Jig-Ba...hZ006QQcategoryZ65996QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Nun wären da noch rund 100€ für eine Rolle.....

mfg Flo


----------



## camilos (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> gibt es eine ordentliche Rute und Baitcasterrolle für so ca. 100€???


 
Für €100 beide zusammen? Leider nein. Richtig ordentlich, nicht.
Da könnte man man etwas mit der Serie Triumph von St Croix ausprobieren in Kombi mit einer Cardiff oder Corvalus 101 oder so etwas, aber es würde stark von Deiner Wunschapplikation abhängig sein

Für je €100? Ja

Für was für Applikationen?

Eine St Croix Premier (in der entsprechenden Gewichtsklasse) in Kombination mit einer Scorpion, einer Daiwa Advantage, einer Revo S (je nach Gewichtsklasse), das ist das einzige, was mir jetzt so spontan einfallen würde.

Damit hast Du auf jeden Fall etwas ordentliches. Allerdings musst Du schon importieren, sowohl aus Japan als auch aus Amerika. Sonst wird die €200 Grenze schnell überschritten.

Grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Mann könnte das Maximum natürlich noch etwas aufstocken.
> 
> z.b http://cgi.ebay.de/Garbolino-Jig-Ba...hZ006QQcategoryZ65996QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
Du musst sehen, dass die Rute brauchbar ist. Rute und Rolle muss zusammenpassen. Das ist nicht so leicht wie bei einer Stationärolle die man einfach mal an irgendeiner Rute ranschrauben kann, das ist zwar keine gute Lösung geht aber.

Die Rute muss hart/schnell sein, damit du deine Köder gut twitchen kannst. Also mit einem "Schwabbelstock" wird das nichts. 

Ich habe die P&M Specialist Casting - die gibt's hier für ~130€. 

Die soll auch recht gut sein. Ich kann damit bisher recht gut umgehen, wobei sich die Rute bei kleinen Ködern >10g merkbar schlechter aufladen lässt. Z.B. der Unterschied von Super Killer Bill und Killer Bill sind deutlich spürbar (von 8g auf 13g). Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass der Killer Bill schon etwas zu groß ist zum twitchen, bzw. die Rute nicht "straff" genug dafür ist. So ist halt mein empfinden. Aber da ich auch versuche mit einer Combo ein großes Spektrum abzudecken ist es eigendlich klar, dass es nicht alles perfekt klappt. Es klappt aber und das ist die Hauptsache für den Einstieg. Ich denke auch das andere Köder sehr gut zu twitchen sind, solange die Schaufel nicht so groß ist. Da ich aber nur Tiefläufer habe kann ich das nicht testen. Naja bis auf einen 76 Squirrel, der läßt sich aber sehr gut twitchen, auch auch etwas Entfernung.
Zwar lassen sich auch geringere Gewichte als 7g werfen, aber nicht vernünftig, nur ganz vorsichtig und dann nur eine sehr kurze Strecke. Für ein Bach oder so würde es wohl reichen aber da bekommt man es wohl nicht gescheit hin ein Platz genau anzuwerfen.

Im Prinzip hab ich da auch schon eine gute Stange Geld reingesteckt und das nur in eine Combo... Ich möchte nicht wissen, was andere hier für ihre vielen (hochwertigeren) Combos reingesteckt haben. Ich würde sagen, da ist viel Geld nach Japan geflossen . 

Eine Rute für eine Baitcaster würde ich ungern "blind" kaufen, es sei denn, sie wird hier empfohlen (wie die P&M). Die Rute muss einfach zu den Ködern passen, genauso wie die Rolle zu den Ködern und zur Rute passen muss. 

Ich hab zwar nicht den großen Plan von den ganzen Rollen und Ruten die man irgendwo auf dem Markt finden kann, aber soviel habe ich schon gelernt, das der Kram passen muss, weil es sonst nicht klappt - wie beim Fliegenfischen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab mal ins amerikanische Ebay geschaut da findet man eigentlich sehr viel auch  ''günstiges'' nun stellt sich die Frage habe keinen Umrechner gefunden. Wie viel Gramm sind 3/8 oder 3/4 weiß leider nicht welche Einheit das ist.


mfg Flo


----------



## sickly86 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich hatte es so verstanden, dass du für die combo insgesamt 100 euro ausgeben möchtest. ist natürlich unmöglich da etwas gescheites zu finden. eine combo für um und bei 200 wird da schon möglich, wobei ich vielliecht eher richtung 300 gehen würde, damits auch vernünftig wird und dir später spass macht.
zunächst sollten wir klären, welche köder du fischen willst, also den wurfgewichtsbereich. wenn es zu leicht wird, wirst du, was das tackle angeht in good ol germany nicht mehr fündig. meine preiswerteste combo ist eine hypercast bass mit revo sx-l. genau richtig für köder um 17,43-38,54g


----------



## sickly86 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

3/8 und 3/4 OZ sind ca. 10 und 21g...
würde dir aber raten eher etwas mehr auszugeben, wenn du für 100 euro mehr, viel effizienter fischen kannst, und mehr spass mit der combo hast, lohnt es auch für dich mehr und du musst dir bei eventuellem gefallen an der angelei nicht gleich was neues kaufen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Da ich Schüler bin sollte es so günstig sein wie möglich und schon sich in dem Bereich 150-200€ aufhalten.

So habe einen Umrechner gefunden
also 1oz sind rund 30g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Stell die Frage mal hier rein da ihr bestimmt Erfahrung mit Ausalndseinkäufen habt...
Kann man auch nach Amerika überweisen so das er Dollar erhält und der Betrag bei mir in Euro abgebucht wird???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mach das mit PayPal!

Ich hab mal bei meiner Bank gefragt, bevor ich überhaupt gefragt habe welche Rolle und alles drum und dran. Ich hab zwar schon etwas geguckt und festgestellt das in den USA oder Japan vieles günstiger ist. Also ab zur Bank, wie hoch wären die Überweisungsgebühren?
Gut danach war das Überweisen für mich gestorben, da mit etwas Pech bis zu 40€ oder sogar noch etwas mehr die Gebühren sein können.

Mit PayPal hast du keine Gebühren und es ist ziemlich sicher. 
Du bekomst bei PayPal eine Zahlungsaufforderung in $ oder in was du auch immer gekauft hast.
Dann rechnet PayPal das um und sagt dir, wieviel Geld du (in Euro) überweisen sollst, nach PayPal. Oder es geht per Lastschrift, dann hast du sofort bezahlt indem du bei PayPal auf zahlen klickst.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Will die Rute eigentlich nur zum Braschangeln nutzen welches Wg. soll ich holen lieber ca.20g odr ca. 40g???

mfg flo


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich würde von 3/5-15/20 g wählen und dazu aber ein Stationärrolle mit vernüntiger Schnur. In den WG (Wurfgewicht) liegen die kleineren Wobbler wie Squirrel, Super Killer Bill, oder andere.

Aber auch hier muss die Rute relativ "hart" sein, damit du noch twitchen kannst. Welche Ruten da in Frage kommen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... da muss dir jemand anderes helfen.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Flo....
sei mir net böse, aber ne Rute und Rolle in der preisklasse fürs leichte Barschfischen??? Da wirste keinen Spass mit haben, gerade im leichten Bereich wirst du jeden Cent mehr spüren. Das mindeste ist ne Alpha die du bracust und die kostet schon mehr wie deine ganze Combo zusammen. Mach dich selbst glücklich und spare noch ein wenig oder lege dir eine Statio zu. Bei schwreren Ködern sieht es anders aus, da ist es nicht ganz so extrem


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein bin ich nicht war wenigsten eine Begründung warum und wieso....werde mal schauen was so zu machen ist wie viel wg sollte die Rute haben wenn man sie auch auf Hecht nutzen möchte???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Flo....
> sei mir net böse, aber ne Rute und Rolle in der preisklasse fürs leichte Barschfischen??? Da wirste keinen Spass mit haben, gerade im leichten Bereich wirst du jeden Cent mehr spüren. Das mindeste ist ne Alpha die du bracust und die kostet schon mehr wie deine ganze Combo zusammen. Mach dich selbst glücklich und spare noch ein wenig oder lege dir eine Statio zu. Bei schwreren Ködern sieht es anders aus, da ist es nicht ganz so extrem


 
Sehe ich auch so... die Alphas schafft schon ein ganzes Stück. Ich denke man könnte sogar weniger als 7/8g vorsichtig werfen, aber das macht meine Rute nicht mit. 
Aber es gibt ja noch die Pixy - kostet aber auch wieder ein Stückchen mehr. Zur Pixy hab ich mir sagen lassen dass man damit Gewichts ab ~ 2g werfen könnte, das ich sehr erstaunlich finde.

Man muss auch mal Überlegen: Ein kleines Gewicht muss die Spule richtig zum drehen bekommen und darf dann nicht so viel Energie verlieren, dass es dann zu Boden plumst und die Spule sich dreht. Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache - macht aber ein RIESEN TÜDDEL wenn man die Spule nicht stoppt. 
Also sollte man drauf achten, das die Qualität stimmt, wenn man in leichte Bereiche kommt.


Ich weiß ja nicht welche Gewichtsklasse deine Köder sind, vielleicht solltest du die mal einordnen, dann sind hier bestimmt einige die dir bessere Tipps geben können.

Ob du nun 20 oder bis 40g hochgehen sollst... wie sollen wir das entscheiden?

Wenn du "Barschpilker" bis zu 40g nimmst, ist es klar dass du eine "dickere" Rute brauchst. Willst du aber mit kleinen Wobblern (Squirrel & CO) arbeiten brauchst du etwas was diese paar Gramm vernünftig werfen und führen kann.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir dir von deinem Vorhaben abbringen wollen, sondern dich vor einem "Fehlkauf" schützen wollen, weil wenn du dir irgendwas holst passt es nicht ganz zusammen, oder die Rolle kommt mit so kleinen Gewichten nicht klar. Dann ist das ganze in deinen Augen mist und die hast in dem Fall das Geld ausgegeben und kannst damit nichtsmehr anfangen, weil es nicht funktioniert. 

Ich fand nun meine Combo auch nicht grade billig, immerhin hat schon das Werfen Spaß gebracht und ich wollte das mal testen. Zum Spinnfischen ist das schonmal ganz klasse da man nicht immer den Bügel umklappen muss (mach ich immer von Hand - warum auch immer). Leider steh ich da dann doch mal und tüddel ein paar lose Windungen raus - meistens wenn ich von einem schweren Köder auf einen Leichten gewechselt habe oder ich nicht aufgepasst habe beim Gegenwind.


----------



## sickly86 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bei deiner steuerfrage kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da bin ich nicht so fit drin. hab noch nicht so oft und große sachen in japan bestellt.
zur schnur, finde ich es ganz interessant. kannst du mal genau aufschreiben welche schnur du da benutzt.
habe zz ne 10er crystal auf meiner alphas ai itö und die fängt nach wenigen angeltouren schon verdammt stark an zu fisseln (haarspliss) .an meinen spinncombos habe ich mit der schnur allerdings keine probleme und finde sie super. auf anderen baitcastcombos habe ich andere geflechte und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. 
werfen lässt sich die crystal auf der alphas auch sehr gut. habe hier allerdings gelesen, dass es mit einer gescheiten mono auch noch weiter gehen soll, was ich irgendwie nicht glauben kann.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sickly86 schrieb:


> werfen lässt sich die crystal auf der alphas auch sehr gut. habe hier allerdings gelesen, dass es mit einer gescheiten mono auch noch weiter gehen soll, was ich irgendwie nicht glauben kann.


 
Soll gehen, da die Mono ein höheres Eigengewicht hat und besser "zieht" - sowas in der Art kam glaub ich mal von burn77 oder BeeJay - steht hier aber auch irgendwo drin musst nur suchen.


----------



## Pelznase (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hatte auch probleme eine gute schnur zu finden. hab mir zwar ne toll gespulte schnur von 12lbs mitbestellt, aber die war mir viel zu dick mit ihren ca. 0,30mm, obwohl für meine rute 10-16lbs angegeben sind. hab dann eine balzer platinum royal empfohlen bekommen. die schnur ist richtig gut: wenig dehnung/sehr direkt, 6,7kg angegebene tragkraft bei 0,25mm, kringelt kaum, liegt super auf der spule, kaum abrieb, ist geschmeidig und wirft gut. die schnur ist toll ausgewogen, einfach zu bekommen und kostet "nüx". evtl. hat sie ja etwas mehr dehnung als profi-schnüre und ist viel zu profan, aber wer eine ausgewogene schnur zu schätzen weiss, wird damit sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## aixellent (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ pelznase

Hi,

ist notiert und wird getestet. 

Viele Grüße
Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## aixellent (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So, nun habe ich mich bei den aus Japan importierenden Bogenschützen informiert. Laut denen werden auf den japanischen Internetseiten nur Nettopreise veröffentlicht. Somit hat sich die Erstattung der japanischen Mehrwertsteuer erledigt. Wieder was gelernt!|uhoh:

Aixellent alias KissMyBass


----------



## aixellent (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

keiner mehr da? Ich habe heute die Lieferung von Plat erhalten.:q
Also die Japaner sind wirklich top zuverlässig. Kann man echt nicht anders sagen! :l
Also Bilder kommen. Werde am Freitag an der Maas sein. Muss mich nur mal schlau machen, wie ich die hier rein kriege.

Viele Grüße
Aixellent alias KissMyBass#h


----------



## schroe (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> keiner mehr da?



Doch, doch.

Na dann mal rüber mit den Pic´s und natürlich auch einer Beschreibung zum Einsatzzweck.#6


----------



## schroe (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Eigentlich wollte ich die Mephisto. Aber da hat mir Mr. Harada Produktionszeiten von Ende August angedroht.



Es scheint wirklich, als würden Testberichte auf TT den Umsatz mächtig ankurbeln.

Die Advantage Type R hatte ich schon für kleinere Jerks (Sickly JR, Toppie ......) und andere "BigBaits" wie den S-Ride, Godon usw. ins Auge gefasst. Die Destruction ist ja man noch was kräftiger.
Wenn du sie im Einsatz hattest, kannst du dann mal deinen Eindruck kurz wiedergeben?


----------



## D.ner (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Konnte vergangene Woche meine Kombo endlich artgerecht einweihen.

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/9423/imgp0002ut8.jpg


Der ein oder andere wird das Gewässer mit Sicherheit erkennen^^..


Schöne Grüße


----------



## schroe (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sauberer Zander D.ner,
Glückwunsch! An der Combo sicher ein spassiges Event.#6

Hast du die MGC wieder von der Rolle geschmissen?


----------



## D.ner (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

joa, hab nochn paar Bestände der Nitlon gekauft und meine mgc mit nem Köder der im Schilf hing von der spule getrennt^^

ach, beides tolle Schnüre, die Bait is allerdings günstiger gewesen.


----------



## plattform7 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@D.ner

Staker Zander, Petri dazu - sicherlich ein nicht so schnell vergesslicher Drill gewesen #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h

nachdem ich mit Kay los war und seine Ausrüstung mal ankucken durfte, er hätte mich auch fischen lassen, aber hatte Angst bei den filigranen Sachen als Grobmotoriker was kaputt zu machen. Aber der Virus ist nun dabei sich auszubreiten, als erstes warte ich nun auf meine Alphas 103l F :q Bei der Rute muss ich im Moment finanziell abstriche machen und suche so im Bereich bis maximal 150 €, was haltet ihr z.B. in Verbindung mit der Alphas von der Pezon & Michel - Specialist Casting 190 für Squirrel und Co.? Ich persönlich mag lieber Ruten die nicht lange nachschwingen ist die dann was?


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Leutz,
ich gebe ne Scorpion 1001 MG ab...
wer intresse hat??? Linkshand ist klaro Die Rolle ist nur 2 mal gefischt und eigentlich neu. Habe mir als "Ersatz" die Daiwa Steez zugelegt.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> nachdem ich mit Kay los war und seine Ausrüstung mal ankucken durfte, er hätte mich auch fischen lassen, aber hatte Angst bei den filigranen Sachen als Grobmotoriker was kaputt zu machen. Aber der Virus ist nun dabei sich auszubreiten, als erstes warte ich nun auf meine Alphas 103l F :q Bei der Rute muss ich im Moment finanziell abstriche machen und suche so im Bereich bis maximal 150 €, was haltet ihr z.B. in Verbindung mit der Alphas von der Pezon & Michel - Specialist Casting 190 für Squirrel und Co.? Ich persönlich mag lieber Ruten die nicht lange nachschwingen ist die dann was?


 

Ich hab die Kombo Alphas und P&M Casting. Das funktioniert ganz gut, wobei für den 76er Squirrel für die Rute etwas zu leicht ist. Er liegt zwar um WG und man kann ihn auch werfen, aber ich würde sagen, dass die Rute ab 10g sehr gut wirft, darunter geht es auch, aber nicht so schön.

Die Rute ist recht "straff" und schwingt kaum nach - also für 130€ ist das schon ein guter Stock.


----------



## squirell (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



D.ner schrieb:


> Konnte vergangene Woche meine Kombo endlich artgerecht einweihen.
> 
> http://img502.*ih.us/img502/9423/imgp0002ut8.jpg
> 
> ...


Edersee. Hopfenberge?!

Grüße aus Kassel


----------



## Der_Glücklose (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h

habe mich nun grob auf die unteren Modelle eingeschoßen, was meint ihr welche ist für die Alphas und das angegeben Köderspektrum besser geeignet?

Major Craft Slicer Stick
SC-60ML 6.0 8-14 3/16-1/2 Regular bzw. wegen Versandkosten evt. SC-602ML 6.0 8-14 3/16-1/2 

Als weitere Alternative habe ich noch die 
St Croix PC60MLF2 6' ML Fast 2 4-10 1/8 - 1/2 
habe nur das Problem das ich mir bei beiden was die Aktion, Regular (MC) & ML (SC) nicht sicher bin was damit ganz genau gemeint ist? Ausserdem ist mir sehr wichtig das die Rute nicht nachschwingt bzw. wenig, wer kann dazu bei den genannten Ruten eine Aussage machen? 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar :m


----------



## the doctor (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe meine Daiko mit Metanium MG gestern mit einem 94er Hecht einweihen können. -Die Rute bog sich zwar kräftig, zeigte aber keine Schwächen-
Habe ne 2-teilige bis 5/8 Oz
Gebissen hat sie auf nen Javalon. (gehen leider viel zu schnell kaputt :c)

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img116.*ih.us/img116/4167/dahabeichdichtr1.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Kay (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Fettes Petri an die Fänger der letzten drei Wasserschweine. #6

@aixellent: Das ist ein schönes Gefühl wenn man den ganzen weiteren Tag das "Kaspergrinsen" nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommt, nicht wahr? 
Und wenn man vor allem ab sofort weiss was man seinem Gerät alles zutrauen kann. #6

Übrigens...netter Koffer. |rolleyes

Gruss Kay


----------



## schroe (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder, aixellent.#6

Die Geräteabstimmung hat 1000pro gepasst, sonst wär der Meter sicher "schnubbeldiwupp" weg gewesen.#6


----------



## Raabiat (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

...und ich schwör euch....der Kerl war 4 Tage später am Telefon immernoch nervös beim erzählen :q:q

Glückwunsch Renè....
mit der Combo nicht nur ein Traum sondern auch eine Herausforderung #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Petri den Fängern der schönen Hechte und Zander...

Hab mich entschlossen mir eine Baitcaster aus Japan zu bestellen...

Zur Wahl stehen die Alphas F und die Pixy....
Angeln möchte ich auf Barsche mir Wobblern und Softjerks
Welche der beiden Rollen wäre sinnvoller...???

mfg Flo


----------



## schroe (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> [Zur Wahl stehen die Alphas F und die Pixy....
> /QUOTE]
> 
> @Flo,
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ne das ist leider Momentan noch eine Preisklasse zu hoch für mich

mfg Flo


----------



## schroe (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich denke,
mit einer Alphas F ist man schon gut dabei und der Preis ist auch o.k.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Pixy soll doch noch kleinere Gewichte als die Alphas F werfen oder???


----------



## schroe (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja,
und noch kleinere die Presso.
Zur Pixy kann ich dir nichts aus eigener Erfahrung zutragen. Denke, du findest einen Eigner mit der Boardsuche (irgendwo habe ich die hier schonmal entdeckt (die Silver Mica)). Die Presso hat aixellent, die Performance der Alphas findest du in diesem Thread beschrieben.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hmmm..die Presso ist aber auch schon wieder erheblich teurer...

Alphas F oder die Pixy..eine von den beiden soll es werden


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Naja kommt drauf an, wie schon gesagt, wenn du mit hechten rechnest ist die bessere Schnurfassung der Alphas vom Vorteil.

Da du aber mit Softbaits auf Barsch gehen willst... die Dinger wiegen ja nicht so viel (oder doch?)... das wäre ein Bonus für die Pixy.

Wenn du min. 7-8 Gramm Gewicht hast geht das auch mit der Alphas - ich kann die Softbaits nicht einschätzen, aber ein vernünftiger Barsch haut sich auch schon große Teile rein.

Du musst nur sehen, dass du eine gute Rute hast, die das Wurfgewicht deiner Köder hat, ansonsten wird das mitm Werfen nichts.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Momentan ist die Pixy....mein Favorit
Wie hoch kann man an Gewicht den mit der Pixy gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## don_king (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie wärs mit der Alphas Itö?

Kostet auch nicht mehr als die Pixy. Aber dafür hat sie die Schnurfassung und Bremsleistung der Alphas gepaart mit den Wurfeigenschaften der Pixy.
Ich fische diese Rolle seit einer Woche und das leichteste was sich noch gut werfen lässt (passende Rute vorausgesetzt) ist ein Chubby mit 4g!


----------



## D.ner (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

und ich denke grade drüber nach meine ITÖ zu verkaufen!

samt Upgrades...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann mach mir mal bitte ein Angebot per PN


----------



## snoekbaars (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin!!
Die ITÖ würde mich evtl. auch interessieren!

TL
Ralph


----------



## D.ner (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sry, das hat sich schon erldeigt


----------



## Danschman (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

nachdem meine kürzlich erstandene Rocksweeper ziemliche Probleme bereitet, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer anderen Rute zum Twitchen. Als Rolle benutzte ich eine Stradic2500, Haupteinsatzgebiet sind Köder zwischen 10 und 20 gr, wie der Arnaud oder die LC Sammys.
Viele Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## don_king (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was für Probleme hast du denn mit der Rute?


----------



## hh-fishing (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe ne neue combo, bestehend aus einer Alphas und einer Trinis tailwalker:l.
Hier mal ein paar pic's.
Sie wird zum Fischen mit Wobbler wie dem dcherry, powerbill, etc,..., gebraucht. Klasse Rute

TL Merit


----------



## sp!nner (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sieht schick aus #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nice one....


----------



## Kay (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen
@hh-fishing


> und einer Trinis tailwalker


#6 Schickes Teil. Schreib mal was...von der Rute habe ich noch nie gehört. Aktion, Ködergewicht etc. 

Gruss aus Hamburg
Kay


----------



## hh-fishing (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja, also Wufgewicht 3/16- 1/2 oz. Länge 6ft.
Einsatzgebiet wird sein das fischen mit kleinen cranks, minnows wie Squirrel, powerbill,etc..., und topwaterbaits.
Aktion würde ich als Moderate bis Fast bezeichnen.
Ist schon ne tolle rute...:k
grüße zurück aus hamburg|wavey:
Merit


----------



## Pfandpirat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@hh-fishing

Wie siehts mit dem Preis und dem Händler aus?


----------



## Kay (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@hh-fishing

Sauber #6 Dann ist sie von den Eigenschaften her ähnlich meiner Toy II. Wirst Du garantiert viel Spass mit haben. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## hh-fishing (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja die Toy II ist natürlich auch was feines!
@Pfandpirat: Preis mit allem Drum und dran ca.150€. unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!
grüße Merit


----------



## christianxlaura (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi, ihr empfehlt alle die Alphas ITÖ, aber wo kann ich mir die rolle bestellen? Habe ein wenig bei google geschaut, aber nichts konkretes gefunden! Ich bitte um passende Links!!! Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der Presso gemacht, was Ködergewichte und Handhabung betrifft?

THX Christian


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo,

aixellent fischt die Presso...
Frag ihn mal

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



christianxlaura schrieb:


> Hi, ihr empfehlt alle die Alphas ITÖ, aber wo kann ich mir die rolle bestellen? Habe ein wenig bei google geschaut, aber nichts konkretes gefunden! Ich bitte um passende Links!!! Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der Presso gemacht, was Ködergewichte und Handhabung betrifft?
> 
> THX Christian


 

Generell wird die Alphas F empfolen. 7-20/25g WG
Alphas ITÖ ab 4g
Pixy ab 4g
Presso ab 3g


in wie weit die Angaben zu den WG stimmen, weiß ich nicht, aber das ist das was ich gehört hab.
Wenn es nicht stimmen sollte bitte korrigiert mich. Auch die Angabe zu den höchst WG wäre super.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



christianxlaura schrieb:


> Hi, ihr empfehlt alle die Alphas ITÖ, aber wo kann ich mir die rolle bestellen? Habe ein wenig bei google geschaut, aber nichts konkretes gefunden! Ich bitte um passende Links!!! Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der Presso gemacht, was Ködergewichte und Handhabung betrifft?
> 
> THX Christian


 
Hier z.B. : http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/daiwa/top.htm

oder hier (nur die "normalen"): http://www.bass.jp/goods.cgi?shop_id=we60140&cn=1

oder hier: http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_info.php/products_id/703

oder sonst wo....


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat sich von Euch eigentlich schon einmal einer Gedanken darüber gemacht für´s Stationäre Wobblerfischen eine Rute aus den Megabass Saltwater Serien zu holen???

Natürlich habe ich hierzu keinerlei Erfahrungen, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese Ruten, welche nicht für black bass sondern seabass gedacht sind unter Umständen besser zu unseren heimischen Zielfischen (Hecht & Zander) passen.

Ich fände (siehe Link) hier das Modell *SSR-66ML* aus der XÖR-Serie sehr ansrechend. Was ich auch sehr angenehm fände wäre die 2-Teilung. Die nachfolgenden Angaben zum Blank lesen sich doch auch recht gut, oder?:

- 6.6 ft (ca. 1,98m)
- 8-28 gr (1/4 - 1 Oz.)
- 8-16 lb

Was meint Ihr? Wie gesagt, hab hier selber keine Ahnung...ist nur ne Idee!!

Nachtrag: Das Modell *SSR-66M*
 wäre vielleicht sogar noch passender...


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

die XÖR sind echt goil!!!!!!
sehen in Natura WESENTLICH besser aus als aufm Foto!!!!!!
Hatte am ersten Juniwochenende eine in der Hand.#6:vik:
erste Sahne sach ich da nur!
gelle Ratz


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

p.s. wer interesse an einer gelben 240iger Ashura hat, ich hätte ein übrig


----------



## sp!nner (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich bin ich mit der Combo Fanta/Zillion nicht so glücklich, obwohl es sicherlich den einen oder anderen gibt, der auf die Einzelkomponente schwört. Hier muss ich noch einiges versuchen um das gleiche Harmoniegefühl zu erhalten, wie mit der leichteren Combo. Stellt sich das Harmoniegefühl nicht ein, werden die Einzelkomponenten ausgetauscht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Aixellent



Hatte die Zillion auch mal bisschen angetestet,entschieden habe ich mich aber für ne Sol da diese etwas feiner ist und die Kombo Optisch einfach nur Geil aussieht. Villeicht wäre das auch für dich die passende #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Meine Scorpion kam eben an...Bilder folgen dann heut abend oder morgen...

Danke nochmal an Rainer die Rolle ist wie neu und wurde super schnell versendet 1 1/2 Tage brauchte sie nur....

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Flo...
das mit dem Tape geschnallt????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Klaro hab ne 0,25er Mono drauf gespult zúm üben später hole ich dann eine dünnere Schnur#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hier ein paar Bilder leider eine nicht so gute Qualität....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

tolle combo,flo!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wer hat alles die P&M Specialit Casting?

Ich hab da bis jetzt (wohlbemerkt seit anfang/mitte Mai) zwei Mägel an den Stock gefunden:

1. Der "Hakenhalter" rostet
2. Die Abschluß ist mir rausgefallen

Ok, die Abschlußkappe hält dank Heißkleber wieder. mit sowas scheinen ja auch andere Hersteller Probleme zu haben (ich frag mich warum...) z.B. sind die Kappen an sämtlichen Black Stars auch weg. Warum können die sowas nicht vernünftig festmachen... 

Das die Öse rostet ist schon kacke, es kann ja nicht so schwer sein, dafür auch etwas nichtrostendes zu nehmen, dazu wird es auch nciht die Welt kosten. 
Von Living_Dead weiß ich, dass seine Hakenöse auch rostet. Habt ihr das Problem auch?

Nicht das beste Bild, aber man erkennt das die Öse nicht mehr so schön schwarz ist die früher.
http://img380.*ih.us/img380/9816/img0418tg8.th.jpg


----------



## sickly86 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hihi, gut das der teppich scharf ist 
kann dir bei deinem problem nicht helfen habe keine specialist.
meine ruten haben keinen hakenhalter. 

mal eine frage von mir:
bin absoluter braid-fan und bis jetzt auch nie probleme gehabt.
die leichten combos sind bei mir mit crystal ausgestattet. die schwereren mit tuff, stren oder powerpro.
nun zu meiner "problem-combo":
habe zz auf meiner alphas itö ai eine 10er crystal (an der hardbait v.), welche nach wenigen angeltouren schon völlig zerfisselt ist. sieht aus wie extremster haarspliss.
wie ich gelesen habe, fischen hier viele mit mono auf ihren leichteren baitcastern. welche könnt ihr mir für meine combo empfehlen. hatte hier schonmal etwas gelesen, will mich aber nicht nochmal durch die 60 seiten klicken. 
würde die 10er crystal mit so 20-22er mono vergleichen. auf den sehr direkten köderkontakt muss ich bei ner mono wohl verzichten, habe aber auch gelesen, dass die wurfweiten trotz größerem durchmesser besser sein sollen. nun möchte ich es mal testen.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Es wird hier auch viel die Nitlon Bait empfohlen... die gibts aber nur woanders und nicht hier (Japan...)

Auch wurde die FC Sniper von Sunline mal angerissen und als gut eingestuft. 

Die Nitlon 12lbs hat bei einem Meter Schnurlänge und Zugkraft von etwa einem kg 8% Dehnung - nochmal Danke für den "Versuch" an BeeJay. 

Du hast mit der Mono auch recht guten Kontakt und zum Twitchen finde ich die besser, als Geflecht (beim Jerken ist es anders). Du reißt mit einer Mono die kleinen Dinger nicht so arg doll durchs Wasser.
Wenn du eine etwas dickere Mono nimmst, hast du auch logischer weise weniger Dehnung. Ich kann recht gut mit meiner 12lbs Nitlon Bait (0.285mm) werfen, auch kleine Gewichte lassen sich damit recht gut auf Strecke bringen. Dazu haben die 100m der Nitlonspule auch genau auf die Alphas gepasst


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was heißen die verschiedenen Schnurstärken?

Die lbs (Mono) Angaben auf den Ruten hab ich verstanden, aber was heißt eine Angabe von PE 0.8-2 (Geflecht?)?

Wenn diese PE Angabe für Geflecht steht, welche Stärke ist dann welche Zahl zuzuordnen?


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was heißen die verschiedenen Schnurstärken?
> 
> Die lbs (Mono) Angaben auf den Ruten hab ich verstanden, aber was heißt eine Angabe von PE 0.8-2 (Geflecht?)?
> 
> Wenn diese PE Angabe für Geflecht steht, welche Stärke ist dann welche Zahl zuzuordnen?


 
Zeig mal wo Du das her hast!
Normalerweise Dia. (in inches) und LB.... aber das passt hier nicht...


----------



## D.ner (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich glaube(!), das ist der Durchmesser der Geflochtenen, angegeben in Bezug auf Monofile.

Ne 0.285er Mono ist #3


und ne #2 wird irgendwas um die 0.22 sein...entsprechend die Schnurstärke der Geflochtenen.


Weiß das jemand genauer?


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Leute hier könnt ihr nachlesen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

War heute meine Rute testen....

Konnten einen ca. 35er Hecht fangen,ein kleiner Barsch attackierte mehrfach meinen Softjerk der die selbe Größe hatte wie er... und ein guter denke mal vom Gefühl her Barsch ist mir nach 3m drill ausgestiegen....

Der erste Wurf war eine schöne Perücke..dann funktionierte es es ganz gut bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen...Und am Ende konnte ich den 61er Squirell schon auf ordentlich weite bringen und die die Magnetbremse auf Min. drehen...

Zum testen welche Gewichte sich werfen lassen..das kleinste Gewicht welches ich dabei hatte war ein 1er Mepps...lies sich noch gut werfen...nur die Weite war halt nur eher bescheiden... 

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

und ???? mit der Scorpion zufrieden????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja sehr...


----------



## D.ner (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat hier jemand Interesse an einer Rute für Köder von Flat Fry bis Squirrel 61?

Hab mir letzte Woche ne SHIMANO Antares AX 180l gekauft, eigentlich für kleine Gummis. Aber wie das bei so nem Blindkauf manchmal eben ist....mir passt die Aktion nicht. Eher semiparabolisch und daher fein für die kleinen Wobbler aber nichts für Gummis. 

Sind noch 2 Jahre garantie drauf (minus 1 Woche)


Bilder gibts gern auf Anfrage

Schöne Grüße,
Sandro


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Zeig mal wo Du das her hast!
> Normalerweise Dia. (in inches) und LB.... aber das passt hier nicht...


 

Steht glaub ich auf der Cheetah...


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ch wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread und deshalb:
hi,
ich suche zum winter hin (ich plane lieber immer recht lange vor) ne neue spinnrute für barsch...max. 210 euro inkl. versand...also rolle würde ich mir die 
stradic 1000 fb kaufen...die köder werden von kleinen chubbys bis super kill bill sein...ich hatte schon an die illex power finesse oder die shimano antares ax 180l...
welche vorschläge hättet ihr noch?
schon mal riesen dank!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## aixellent (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ Flo

Hi Flo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur schönen Combo. 

Aixellent


----------



## sickly86 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@fishingchamp: bis zum winter ist es viel zu weit hin, da hast DU dir das doch eh schon 137141764190mal wieder umüberlegt! du spamst echt nur rum junge... geh angeln internetkiddy


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

also normalerweise bleibe ich bei diesen ruten dann auch...und wenn du glaubst ich bin nur im net...dein pech...mir kanns ziemlich scheiß egal sein wie irgendjemand aus dem internet über mich denkt...ich bin oft genug angeln und fang auch genug fisch!!!
wenn du mir was sagen willst, dann schreib mir ne pn!!!

MFG an alle anderen
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> wenn du mir was sagen willst, dann schreib mir ne pn!!!


 
Genau... regelt das über PNs und macht diesen essentiellen Thread nicht kaputt 


@ Topic: Für den Super Killer Bill finde ich die P&M Casting nicht schlecht, also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Stock zu besichtigen, kannst du dir ein Bild über die "Straffheit" der Rute machen. Für die Killer Bills braucht man schon etwas mehr als ein Schwabbelstock, z.B. kann ich den Killer Bill mit der P&M nicht mehr so gut twitchen.


----------



## Living Dead (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

fishingchamp redet von ner stradic fb,  die passt redlich schlecht an ne pm casting.


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wollte ich auch gerade sagen...ich würde auch echt nicht sagen, dass die illex powerfinesse oder auch die atares ax 180l schwabbelig sind...vor allem die illex...
jemand noch vorschläge?
schon mal vielen dank!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Living Dead schrieb:


> fishingchamp redet von ner stradic fb, die passt redlich schlecht an ne pm casting.


 

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt, er soll sich die P&M Casting dazu holen. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass er, wenn er sich den Stock angucken kann, eine Vorstellung hat, wie "straff" die Rute für seine Köder sein sollte (man gut, dass es Kommas gibt). So kann er nach Spinnruten suchen die in etwa gleich "straff" sind.

Da ich die Ruten nicht kenne, die er genannt hat, hab ich ihn einfach so einen Vergleich genannt, vielleicht kann er damit was anfangen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab eben folgendes Bild gefunden....






Da steht Shimano Scorpion 1001 Mg+ Daiwa knops...passen die Daiwa knops für ne Pixy auf die Scorpion????

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Da steht Shimano Scorpion 1001 Mg+ Daiwa knops...passen die Daiwa knops für ne Pixy auf die Scorpion????
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Frag mal hier (wenns sonst keiner weis)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Börnie,

habe dort mal angefragt..bin mal gespannt was sie sagen

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> 
> habe dort mal angefragt..bin mal gespannt was sie sagen
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Wenn nix kommt, dann musst es bei den reel-tunern vom TT-Forum probieren...


----------



## davis (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Ho zusammen!

Hab heute meine neue Berkley Vertic Lure&Jerk bekommen und suche nun noch nach ner passenden kleinen LowProfile Multi die darauf zum Einsatz kommen soll!
Suche schon was qualitativ anständiges aber möchte kein Vermögen dafür hinlegen...sprich max. 150€! Will damit mittlere Wobbel und Jerks fische...wär klasse wenn sich auch leichtere Köder (um 20gr.) noch ordentlich mit der Multi werfen lassen! Außerdem wär ne hohe Übersetung erwünscht. 
Da ich von Multis kaum Plan hab und ihr hier die Experten seid wollt ich fragen ob ihr mir bissel weiterhelfen könnt!?? Wär klasse wenns paar Tipps oder Empfehlungen gäbe!#6

thx & greetz

davis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Bin zwar kein Profi und neu auf dem Gebiet..aber mir fällt da gerade nur eine Alphas ein die bekommste für rund 150-160€ mit Zoll usw...

Die wirft so 8-20/25g...

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wenn 20 die leichten Köder sein sollen, könnte die Alphas schon etwas zu "klein" sein.

Vielleicht wäre die Revo von Abu was. Aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die nicht hab und kaum kenne.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ups glatt falsch gelesen dachte so 20g und ..noch leichtere Köder werfen...


----------



## davis (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Ho!

Danke schonmal für die Antworten! Hab die Auswahl nun mal bissel eingeschränkt auf 3 Modelle:

Shimano Citica D
Abu Revo S od. SX
Ryobi Ixorne

Was meint ihr, welche davon ist am besten geeignet für meine Verwendung? Also wie gesagt...möchte sowohl große Köder (bis 80gr.) als auch kleinere Köder (z.B. Illes Deka Hamakuru) damit fischen!
Was haltet ihr von den genannten Modellen?

greetz


----------



## mastercremaster (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hey davis
ich kann dir die ixorne empfehlen, welche ich seit ungefähr einem  monat fische. langzeiterfahrungen kann ich dir daher nicht  mitteilen, aber dein genanntes köderspektrum passt voll zu der rolle.
zwar ist das wurfverhalten natürlich auch sehr stark von der rute  abhängig ( ich fische u.a. ne quantum hypercast bass), aber mit der kombi lassen sich z.b ab 15-20gramm alles gut werfen. dicke köder gehn nätürlich auch weit raus, aber diesbezüglich kommt es wohl eher auf die dauerhaltbarkeit an....
grüße der master :g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe mich schlau gemacht..also ich müsste ne ZPI handle nehmen und dann könnt ich die Daiwa Cork knops auch an die Scorpion machen aber das ist mir zu teuer da kauf ich lieber noch paar Köde rin Japan

mfg Flo


----------



## sa-s (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Habe mich schlau gemacht..also ich müsste ne ZPI handle nehmen und dann könnt ich die Daiwa Cork knops auch an die Scorpion machen aber das ist mir zu teuer da kauf ich lieber noch paar Köde rin Japan
> 
> mfg Flo



ist schon extrem, was die für so ein aluteil haben wollen?

grüsse

sepp


----------



## christianxlaura (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus, ich werf´einfach mal ´ne Zwischenfrage rein: Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Shimano Scorpion G4 Rute gemacht? http://www.plat.co.jp/english/bass/shimano/g4.htm Der passende Test bei TackleTour klingt nett, reicht aber noch nicht für eine Kaufentscheidung. 

Thx Chris


----------



## aixellent (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

habe gestern meine neue Vertikalrute eingeweiht. Da es aber wegen des Wetterumschwungs mit den Zandern zäh lief, blieben ein paar Wurfeinlagen nicht aus. Anbei ein schöner Aland den ich mit der Megabass Elite mit Daiwa Presso bezwingen konnte. Außerdem habe ich den Imakatsu Javallon Hardbait kurz im Einsatz gehabt. Das Laufverhalten war so wie im Video. Da waren gestern aber noch nicht die richtigen Locations, um den Test zu vertiefen. Außerdem hat mir die leichte Kombo wieder viel zu viel Spaß bereitet um auf das Gröbere zu wechseln.

Viele Grüße
Aixellent


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Konnte heute zwei Hechte ca. 32cm und ca. 38cm verhaften...dann noch ein paar Barsch und ein Hecht Nachläufer..dann ein Knall Rute krumm und Gewicht über die Rolle drillen gings nicht also ans Obere Ende des Griffs fassen und Pumpen zum vorschein kam eine 10l Farbeimer der warscheinlich mal als Futtereimer diente..ich hatte ihn am  Henkel gehakt...so das er bis oben mit Wasser gefüllt war..eine geschickte Handlandung wiegen...vermessen..Foto und natürlich Catch un Realese....

Die Combo macht mir tierisch Spaß leider war es heute so heiß und die Fische waren sehr  lahrm standen nur auf langsam monoton eingeholte Köder...Konnte es trotzdem nicht lassen ab und zu die Köder zu twitchen....

Und nen tierischen Sonnenbrand hab ich mir gefangen..

@aixellent Petri  zum Aland

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> eine geschickte Handlandung wiegen...vermessen..Foto und natürlich Catch un Realese....


 
Wo ist das Foto :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Leider nur auf dem Handy

War übrigens Raumweiß für 55m²


----------



## sa-s (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> zum vorschein kam eine 10l Farbeimer der warscheinlich mal als Futtereimer diente..ich hatte ihn am  Henkel gehakt...so das er bis oben mit Wasser gefüllt war..eine geschickte Handlandung wiegen...vermessen..Foto und natürlich Catch un Realese....
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



OH MANN!!!

immer dieses wuschige catch und release gelaber!

hättste den mal sauber verwertet und filetiert.
na immerhin, kann dann noch jemand auf dickes petri hoffen


sepp


----------



## polli (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> OH MANN!!!
> 
> immer dieses wuschige catch und release gelaber!
> 
> ...



Hä?#c


----------



## sa-s (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



polli schrieb:


> Hä?#c



naja,

wird doch hoffentlich der farbeimer gemeint gewesen sein . . . 
oder hat sich hier ein troll eingeschlichen?

sepp


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@aixellent und flo:
petri zu den fängen!
@flo,
ich hoffe der eimer schlummert wieder genüsslich im see und wartet auf seinen nächsten bezwinger


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

mal so ne zwischenfrage:
kennt jemand von euch die quantum crypton bass tour edition?
ich spare nämlich für ne ryobi ixorne und ner passenden rute
hier mal einen link dazu:
http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?angebote_quantum_jerkruten.htm

es wäre die rute ganz unten auf der seite

danke schon mal für eure antworten

mfg Andy


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

essox...was willste denn mit der fischen????


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer:
ich möchte softjerks aber auch grössere illex-wobbler damit twitchen
mfg Andy


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

dafür ist sie wesentlich zu straff essox, das angegebene WG stimmt nicht. Ein 128er freddy oder die Fat Bones kannst du werfen und fischen aber keine Softjerks es sei denn die hätten die gleiche gewichtsklasse, Ich hatte die Ryobi noch nicht in der Hand, sie soll aber auch recht leichte Köder bewerkstelligen was die 195er Bass Tour wiederum nicht macht (es sei denn du wärst ein absoluter spezialist, dann bekommst du das auch hin), aber Freude am Fischen wirst du mit der Combo unterm Strich mit dem Köderspektrum nicht haben. Es sit halt ne sehr große Bandbreite vom Softjerk (wie groß übehaupt) bis hin zu größeren illexwobbler (was sind die größeren, der Arnouds oder der große Freddy welche meinst du denn???)
Die Rute an sich beginnt erst richtig ab 30gr zu arbeiten. Ich seh das zumindest für mich so.


----------



## Pilkman (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> ... ich möchte softjerks aber auch grössere illex-wobbler damit twitchen
> ...



Hi,

die 195er Bass Tour Edition halte ich für den Zweck genau wie Rainer schon sagte für wesentlich zu kräftig dimensioniert. Ich wollte mir diese Variante als Ergänzung auch einmal zulegen, hätte sie aber erst für Köder ab 50 Gramm bis 100 Gramm aufwärts eingesetzt, darunter wäre sie mir wesentlich zu steif.


----------



## Grundangler85 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von der Abu Fantasista Yabai ? Hat die Jemand oder schonmal gefischt ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Andy..hast du dich etwa in meine Combo am Wasser verguckt????
Hättest ja auch fragen können ob du mal fischen darfst???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer und pilkman:
danke für die infos
ich kenn mich noch überhaupt nicht damit aus,sondern habe,wie der flo hier schreibt,seine combo am wasser gesehen,und möchte nun auch mal mein glück damit probieren.
ich würde sie eher für illexwobbler wie den squirrel,aragon,arnaud und deka hamakuru benutzen,also so bis 20gr.softjerks auch dann in der grösse.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Andy..hast du dich etwa in meine Combo am Wasser verguckt????
> Hättest ja auch fragen können ob du mal fischen darfst???
> 
> mfg Flo


 
als ich die perrücken sah,dachte ich mir,frag lieber nicht,sonst machst du es noch schlimmer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Na am Ende klappt es ja...und mittlerweile Perrücken frei...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

das musst du mir aber erst beweisen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jupp....Wan wo wie Klären wir über Pn
Na da wäre ne Alphas doch was für dich


mfg lo


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> @rainer und pilkman:
> danke für die infos
> ich kenn mich noch überhaupt nicht damit aus,sondern habe,wie der flo hier schreibt,seine combo am wasser gesehen,und möchte nun auch mal mein glück damit probieren.
> ich würde sie eher für illexwobbler wie den squirrel,aragon,arnaud und deka hamakuru benutzen,also so bis 20gr.softjerks auch dann in der grösse.
> mfg Andy


 

dann vergiss die Bass Tour und zwar die komplette Serie sind alle nichts für diese Köder und die Rolle ???? ich kenne sie nicht, kann sein dass sie taugt aber du solltest dir diesen Fred mal richtig reinziehen, gerade bei leichten Ködern wirds schwierig, für diese Köder spare etwas länger und hole Dir ne Daiwa Alpha kostet neu in Japan so um die 150€


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

dank dir,rainer,werde ich machen!
mfg Andy


----------



## davis (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Ho!

Hab mir nun gestern die Abu Revo SX bestellt...hatte eh noch nen Gutschein fürn ANgelladen und der konnte mir die relativ günstig anbieten so das ich nun kaum was drauf legen muss für das gute Stück!|supergri Außerdem habe ich nochmal geschaut wegen des Gewichtes der Rolle da hier im AB einige meinten die wäre so schwer...also im Vergleich mit der Ryobi Ixorne oder den Shimano Modellen ist die Abu doch relativ leicht mit 240gr....naja bin mal gespannt.

Nun nochmal ne kleine Frage...da meine Gerte doch für kleine Köder viel zu wuchtig ist wollte ich auch hierbei nochmal um ne kleine Beratung bitten! Wie siehts denn z.B. mit der Hypercast Bass und der Quantum Bass Tour Edition aus, kann man die empfehlen??

greetz


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Leutz ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film.....
lest doch einfach mal die Posting zumindest auf der aktiuellen Seite durch!
empfehlen für welche Köder denn?????
Welche Bass Tour meinst du denn????
ihr seid im Twitchcombo Fred und nicht im jerkfred
was die revo betrifft, ne Alpha z.b. wiegt ca 180gr, ist schon ein Unterschied oder meinst du nicht??


----------



## davis (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sehr freundliche Antwort...#d...nicht jeder hat ne schnelle Internetverbindung und Zeit zig Seiten durchzublättern!
Und ich will die Combo zum Twitchen und nicht zum Jerken verwendet...aber is mir jetzt auch wurscht, werd mir schon selbst weiterhelfen...


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

schnelle verbindung braucht man da nicht...steht drei Posts obendrüber dass die nix zum twitchen ist!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer & davis:

Wie sagen wir Bayern zu solchen Leuten wie dem Rainer? "Grandler"! .... the so called "Miesepeter"!

Wär interessant auszuprobieren, ob die Boardsuche was gebracht hätte... |uhoh:


----------



## sa-s (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @rainer & davis:
> 
> Wie sagen wir Bayern zu solchen Leuten wie dem Rainer? "Grandler"! .... the so called "Miesepeter"!
> 
> Wär interessant auszuprobieren, ob die Boardsuche was gebracht hätte... |uhoh:




NA,

WO ER RECHT HAT, HAT ER RECHT!

muss, man ja nicht gleich die mimose raushängen lassen.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## davis (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat nix mit "Mimose" zu tun, denke wenn man ne anständige Frage stellt kann man auch ne anständige Antwort erwarten...auch wenn die Frage vll schonmal kam...bei uns im L-F-Thread ist das zumindest so...

greetz


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



davis schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich nochmal geschaut wegen des Gewichtes der Rolle da hier im AB einige meinten die wäre so schwer...also im Vergleich mit der Ryobi Ixorne oder den Shimano Modellen ist die Abu doch relativ leicht mit 240gr....naja bin mal gespannt.


 

Richtig... die Meinung kam unter anderem von mir, da ich mit der Alphas fische. Rainer hat das Gewicht von der Rolle ja schon angegeben. Als Vergleich hatte ich mal die Revo (an der gleichen Rute) in der Hand, der Unterschied ist echt extrem. Auch von den beiden die je die Revo haben, meinten nur (zur Alphas-Kombo) "ist ja echt leicht...". 


Zu eurem komischen Konflikt... Ich kann Rainer nur recht geben. 
Geh mal von deiner Frage zur Rute 4 (nicht drei ) nach vorne:



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> dann vergiss die Bass Tour und zwar die komplette Serie sind alle nichts für diese Köder und die Rolle ???? .....


 

So und nun wäre das auch geklärt und man muss das jetzt nicht weiter ausdehnen, damit der Thread hier nicht kaputt gemacht wird, bzw. irgendwo nach 60 Seiten so eine "Kinderka**e" auchkommt. 


Wie hier auch irgendwo im Thread drin steht (ich hab mir den damals GANZ durchgelesen) ist die P&M Casting eine günstigere Alternative zu den japanischen Ruten. 

Die hat ein WG von 7-28g, ich finde die arbeitet aber schöner ab 10g. Darunter geht es auch, aber die Rute läd sich nicht so schön auf, was man deutlich merkt.

Dazu sind mir 2 Mägel aufgefallen... Steht hier zwar schon, aber nochmal:
1. Die Hakenöse fängt an zu rosten;+ Ansonsten rostet da nichts.
2. Die Abschlusskappe ist rausgefallen... hält aber dank Heißkleber wieder.

Ansonsten ist der Stock für Gewichte von 10-20g sicherlich nicht verkehrt. mehr hab ich damit auch noch nicht geworfen. Richtig gut funktioniert das bei Gewichten von 10-15 würde ich mal so schätzen, mit einem 17g DD Smash Minnow ist die Rute schon etwas überladen.

Soviel zu der einen Rute die ich hab.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jep Chris die PM gepaart it ner Alpha ist schon etwas mit dem man gut klar kommen kann, wird oft der Fehler gemacht am falschen Ende zu sparen und es wird sich oft eine schlechte Rolle geholt, frei nach dem Motto, den Fisch bekomme ich schon irgendwie rein...
den Köder zum Fisch zu bringen ist beim leichten Baitcasten aber die Kunst, 


Merke:
*lieber ein paar € mehr ausgeben zahlt sich beim leichten Baitcasting aus, sollte dies nicht möglich sein bleibt bei Statios und holt euch für das gesparte Geld ein paar Köder, da habt ihr mehr davon, weil eine nicht optimal abgestimmte Combo bei der leichten Baitcasterei MACHT KEINEN Spass.....*


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn
du kennst mich und das hat mit grandeln nix zu tun.....
da schreibt man sich aber Seitenweise die Finger wund und ein andrer macht sich nicht mal die Mühe 4 posts vorher zu lesen. Ich helfe gerne aber da komm ich mir irgendwie verarscht vor.
Zumal bei der Eröffnung dieses freds das Ziel war INFOS über Hgh End bzw. Importgerät zu sammeln und nicht über irgendwelche Ruten die zum Jerken gut sind aber nix, rein gar nix mit irgendwelchem Twitchen zu tun hat, und über die es Seitenweise Infos hier im Board gibt.
Zumal in guten Onlineshops dabei steht dass das angegebene WG nicht stimmt und die serie als jerkruten eingesetzt werden
und diese Rutenserie, zumindest die 180iger ausläuft...


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @burn
> du kennst mich und das hat mit grandeln nix zu tun.....
> da schreibt man sich aber Seitenweise die Finger wund und ein andrer macht sich nicht mal die Mühe 4 posts vorher zu lesen. Ich helfe gerne aber da komm ich mir irgendwie verarscht vor.
> Zumal bei der Eröffnung dieses freds das Ziel war INFOS über Hgh End bzw. Importgerät zu sammeln und nicht über irgendwelche Ruten die zum Jerken gut sind aber nix, rein gar nix mit irgendwelchem Twitchen zu tun hat, und über die es Seitenweise Infos hier im Board gibt.
> Zumal in guten Onlineshops dabei steht dass das angegebene WG nicht stimmt und die serie als jerkruten eingesetzt werden


 
Alles klar, Raini!
Kenn Dich schon... bleib nur so... 

Jaja, "mein" armer Thread wird für banale Jerk-Combos missbraucht... :c
Aber bald kommen ja die Erfahrungsberichte von Moped und mir zur neuen Twitchrute aus dem Hause MAD (nicht DAM) #6


----------



## Kay (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

@An alle Unentschlossenen:


> (ich hab mir den damals GANZ durchgelesen)


Wer sich ernsthaft mit der Anschaffung einer sinnvollen Baitcastercombo auseinandersetzt, der tut gut daran den *GESAMTEN* Thread hier in *aller Ruhe durchzulesen*. 

Das kostet eine Menge Zeit, sicher, aber die massive Fülle an hochwertigen Informationen sind derart mächtig, das ich mit Sicherheit garantieren kann, das der ernsthafte Leser seine liebe Not damit haben wird, die für ihn interessanten Informationen herauszufiltern, zu sortieren und zu verarbeiten. Das macht Mühe, hat aber einen enormen Lerneffekt.

Als Nebenprodukt fällt eine nicht geringe Menge an Allgemeinwissen über das Fischen mit der Multirolle und der Baitcastercombo an. Sollte Mann/Frau danach wirklich noch Fragen haben, wird hier mit Sicherheit kompetent geantwortet. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Naja zu der Zeit, als ich mir die Alphas zugelegt hab, hatte der Thread hier aber auch "nur" 30 Seiten oder so... 60 Seiten sind wirklich hart, aber wenn man überlegt.. so viel ist das nicht.

Wieviele Post sind auf einer Seite? 20?!?! Jeder schreibt seine paar Sätze dazu, so richtig lange Post sind ehr selten. Dann bleibt alles im geordneten Rahmen. 




> jep Chris die PM gepaart it ner Alpha ist schon etwas mit dem man gut klar kommen kann, wird oft der Fehler gemacht am falschen Ende zu sparen und es wird sich oft eine schlechte Rolle geholt, frei nach dem Motto, den Fisch bekomme ich schon irgendwie rein...
> den Köder zum Fisch zu bringen ist beim leichten Baitcasten aber die Kunst,


 
Ich werde wohl bei Zeiten die Alphas mal an eine andere Rute basteln... Zwar ein Staionärstock aber mit einen sehr hohen WG (keine Ahnung steht nicht drauf..). Nur um mal zu testen wie beschi**en es sich werfen lässt. 

Die P&M ist ein günstiges Allroundrütchen, die zwar im oberen und unterem Bereich Schwächen zeigt, mit denen man aber klar kommen kann, wenn man sie kennt und vorher im passenden Rahmen von 10-15g übt. 




> Zumal bei der Eröffnung dieses freds das Ziel war INFOS über Hgh End bzw. Importgerät zu sammeln und nicht über irgendwelche Ruten die zum Jerken gut sind aber nix, rein gar nix mit irgendwelchem Twitchen zu tun hat


 
öhm... Es gibt doch extra den Jerkbereicht hier im Raubfischforum (die sollten noch zusätzlich einen extra Forellenteichbereich aufmachen...). Da dürfte man mit Fragen zu Jerkrute/rolle Schnur Köder bestens bedient sein. 

Aber davis hat ja nicht gesagt, dass er jerken will, sondern twitchen. Das nun seine Rute die er angesprochen hat, eine Jerkrute nahe kommt, kann man nicht wissen, wenn man sie nicht kennt. (Ok das mit den 4 Post vorher... naja Augen zu und durch  )

Der Thread ist für Jung und Mädels die selbst importieren wollen das wichtigeste was sie finden können. Ich hab mir die P&M ohne vorherige Besichtigung geholt... ist dumm, aber da die keiner in meiner nähe hatte und hier gesagt wurde, dass die gut ist - her damit. Dazu hat Living Dead die Rute auf einer Messe in der Hand gehabt und meinte auch es wäre ein recht netter Stock der auch "steif" ist um brauchbar twitchen zu können. 

Die Rolle... war ein absoluter Blindflug - es wurde gesagt, die Alphas ist das passende, Steez würde auch gehen "ist aber ein Schmuckstück, die Alphas ehr ein Arbeitstier" (kam von rainer1962). Da ich leider kein Geld herzaubern kann, hab ich mir die Alphas geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Aber ich hab auch keinerlei Vergleiche zur Rolle, da es die einzige Multi ist die ich hab. 


Also davis.... wenn du eine Rute und Rolle suchst, bist du wahrscheinlich mit einer P&M Specialist Casting gut beraten, da die für den Anfang echt brauchbar ist und ein größeres WG Spektrum abdeckt. Besonders gut lässt sich damit z.b. der Hamakuru (Illex/Jackall) werfen, oder auch der Skitter Pop (9cm / Rapala). Das sind die Köder die ich in letzter Zeit öfter dran hatte, da ich nur im Flachen geandelt hab, bzw. das Wetter vor ein paar Wochen mir zu schlecht war, auf den See zu rudern (jaja Schönwetteranlger  ). 

Die Rute hab ich für ~130€ bekommen, die Rolle war etwas teurer die hat in etwa 185€ gekostet (Alphas + Schnur + Porto + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer). Der Nettopreis der Rolle lag bei ~135-140€

Gut.. das ist nicht gerade wenig, aber für eine Revo zahlt man hier auch schon 130-150€ und da hab ich nicht oft genug mit geworfen um die weder objektiv noch subjektiv mit der Alphas vergleichen zu können. 
Die Revo (ich kenn nur die Schwarze) ist sicherlich schick und es lassen sich definitiv auch kleine Köder damit werfen, allerding weiß ich nicht wie gut da uns damals die Übung für brauchbare Wurfe fehlte. Das einzige was ich an der Rolle auszusetzen hätte ich das Gewicht (wenn man kein Vergleich hat, stört es wohl kaum) und die Kurbelknäufe (ist wohl Gewöhnungssache mit den drei "Löchern").

Eventuell komme ich am Samstag mal dazu die Revo besser testen zu können. Wenn ich das schaffe werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Vergleich auf stellen können, in wie fern der objektiv ist... kein Plan.


----------



## davis (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Also davis.... wenn du eine Rute und Rolle suchst, bist du wahrscheinlich mit einer P&M Specialist Casting gut beraten, da die für den Anfang echt brauchbar ist und ein größeres WG Spektrum abdeckt. Besonders gut lässt sich damit z.b. der Hamakuru (Illex/Jackall) werfen, oder auch der Skitter Pop (9cm / Rapala). Das sind die Köder die ich in letzter Zeit öfter dran hatte, da ich nur im Flachen geandelt hab, bzw. das Wetter vor ein paar Wochen mir zu schlecht war, auf den See zu rudern (jaja Schönwetteranlger  ).
> 
> Die Rute hab ich für ~130€ bekommen, die Rolle war etwas teurer die hat in etwa 185€ gekostet (Alphas + Schnur + Porto + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer). Der Nettopreis der Rolle lag bei ~135-140€
> 
> ...



Hey Ho!

Na also, danke für die Antwort Chrizzi! Also die Gerte die ich da hab ist ne Berkley Vertiv Jerk&Lure...hab die extrem günstig  gekauft und werd die zum twitchen großer Wobbel und Pull-Baits sowie zum schweren Vertikal-aAngeln im Edersee verwenden! Heute habe ich sie allerdings zum twitchen in Kombination mit meiner Cardiff 201 verwendet und konnte mittlere Illex Wobbel problemlos sehr weit werfen und schön führen...hab 4 fHechte dabei verhaftet! Also bin ich nun glaub auch vom "Twitchen" infiziert...klar ist die Rute zu steif für den Zweck und die Rolle nehm ich eigentlich zum Jerken aber es ging auch. Nun ist aber ne Abu Revo STX bestellt und auf dem Weg zu mir...das Gewicht wird mich nicht stören da ich nichts leichteres gewohnt bin...nur feht noch ne passende Rute...werd mir die P&M mal anschauen.

greetz


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac...1_198&osCsid=a06fe4cac085455b698cc3a413b4225d

Von da hab ich die. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dir die Rute vorher irgendwo anschauen zu können um so besser.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hier ist das Bild vom Eimer
Ein Freund konnte ihn gestern beim Sonnen auf der anderen Seite des Sees knipsen


mfg Flo


----------



## sa-s (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

fürwahr, ein stattliches exemplar!

sepp


----------



## davis (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Ho

Also da die Boardsuche nix abwirft frag ich nochmal auf diesem Wege...

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es um die Qualität der Ruten des Herstellers Garbolino steht? Die sind ja "relativ" günstig aber sind die auch gut? Ich denke da z.B. an die *Garbolino Aquila F. Brilloux!?*

greetz


----------



## moped (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus zusammen,

für alle die es interessiert, habe ich im Harrison Blank Fans einen kurzen MAD-Twitche-Testbericht reingehackt!

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. Nein, ich weiß tatsächlich nicht, wie man einen Link dazu macht!


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



moped schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> für alle die es interessiert, habe ich im Harrison Blank Fans einen kurzen MAD-Twitche-Testbericht reingehackt!
> 
> ...



Genau SO! 
Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum testen hab, dann helf ich Dir wenigstens posten! #6


----------



## plattform7 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Genau SO!
> Wenn ich schon keine Zeit zum testen hab, dann helf ich Dir wenigstens posten! #6



Feine Sache #6

Interessant wären sicherlich auch die Vergleiche zu dem Japan-Gerät. Wenn die Infos vorliegen, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr das uns hier mitteilt :q

Vielleicht lässt sich auch irgendwann mal ein Treffen organisieren, wo viele teilnehmen können - wäre ja ne Klasse für sich, so viele Twitch-Fanatiker und Gerät zusammen zu bringen...


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Feine Sache #6
> 
> Interessant wären sicherlich auch die Vergleiche zu dem Japan-Gerät. Wenn die Infos vorliegen, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr das uns hier mitteilt :q
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich auch irgendwann mal ein Treffen organisieren, wo viele teilnehmen können - wäre ja ne Klasse für sich, so viele Twitch-Fanatiker und Gerät zusammen zu bringen...


 
Wenn, dann könnten wir lediglich zu folgenden Asia-Ruten Vergleiche herstellen.
- A: Illex Jig&Worm (China)
- B: MB Cyclone (Jap.)

Beide Vergleiche hinken dann wohl aber ein bisschen (Äpfel mit Birnen), da sowohl A als auch B Baitcaster sind.
Ausserdem ist A eher ne Jerke, die augenscheinlich viiiiel straffer ist.
Da bliebe am ehesten doch noch der Vergleich zu B, wobei der Längenunterschied (2,10 vs. 1,98) und Action-Unterschied (augenscheinlich medium-fast vs. regular bei B) dann auch das ganze ein wenig verzerrt.

Gemacht wirds aber trotzdem ... sagt aber dann bitte nicht, ich hätt´s nicht vorher schon gesagt! :q


----------



## plattform7 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Burn...

Jup, dass es sich dabei um unterschiedliche Ruten handelt ist mir klar (Multi/Statio). Interessant ist eher das "Twitch"-Verhalten, also wie die Rute auf unterschiedliche Köder reagiert usw. Ich meine, so wie ich MAD einschätze (kenne ihn nicht, nur von Berichten hier am AB), wird es wohl für ihn nicht so´n Riesen-Problem sein, die Blanks auf Multi-Basis aufzubauen.

Halt nur als Information zu Blank-Eigenschaften - es sei denn, es sind grundverschiede Ruten, die sich überhaupt nicht vergleichen lassen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich bin nun voll infizier und möchte mir demnächst (nicht heut und nicht morgen) eine ''schwerere'' Combo zulegen dachte so an eine Rute bis 1oz un dazu ne Alphas....

Welche Könnt ihr mir da empfehlen..Preis sollte nicht mehr als 250€ sein....

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2007)

plattform7 schrieb:


> Hey Burn...
> 
> Jup, dass es sich dabei um unterschiedliche Ruten handelt ist mir klar (Multi/Statio). Interessant ist eher das "Twitch"-Verhalten, also wie die Rute auf unterschiedliche Köder reagiert usw. Ich meine, so wie ich MAD einschätze (kenne ihn nicht, nur von Berichten hier am AB), wird es wohl für ihn nicht so´n Riesen-Problem sein, die Blanks auf Multi-Basis aufzubauen.
> 
> Halt nur als Information zu Blank-Eigenschaften - es sei denn, es sind grundverschiede Ruten, die sich überhaupt nicht vergleichen lassen....


 
Test hat gestern begonnen...erste Ergebnisse liegen vor... muss noch ein paar weitere Köder testen, auch mal mit Geflochtener fischen und ein paar Bilder schiessen, dann werd ich auch was hier reinstellen.... |rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

hab mal geguckt und es sollte in diese Richtung hier gehen...

Destroyer F5-66X
Destroyer F5-69X
Super Destroyer
F5-68X


mfg Flo


----------



## plattform7 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal geguckt und es sollte in diese Richtung hier gehen...
> 
> ...





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ... Preis sollte nicht mehr als 250€ sein....



Das wird schwierig... Du sollst noch den Transport + Umsatz- und Einfuhrsteuer bedenken  Ich schätze mal es werden leicht 350 drauß :q

PS: @burnie
Bin gespannt auf Eure Ergebnisse ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich weiß..der Preis der Rute...sollte nicht höher als 250€ sein...


----------



## plattform7 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich weiß..der Preis der Rute...sollte nicht höher als 250€ sein...



Achso.... Interessante Herangehensweise :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Man könnte auch sagen nicht mehr als 300-350€ mit Porto,Zoll usw


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sag nochmal welches Ködergewicht du anstrebst.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei den MB Ruten ist, aber ich würde versuchen das Ködergewicht in etwa der Mitte vom angegebenen WG zu halten - bzw. würde ich danach die Rute auswählen. Ist das Sinnvoll, oder totaler Schwachsinn, da die MB Ruten alles gut werden solante es drauf steht?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

so 15-25g wollt ich damit fischen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Major Craft die hab ich auch noch gefunden...

Jetzt hoffe ich mal das mir jemand was zu den Ruten sagen kann...

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> so 15-25g wollt ich damit fischen


 
Mit meiner F4 lassen sich Köder von ca. 11 - 18 Gramm sehr gut fischen. Von dem her, könnte ne F5 nicht verkehrt sein.

Mir ist aber nicht im Gedächtnis, dass die F4-63x (power griffon; fast action) straffer ausfällt als meine F4-66x (cyclone; regular action).


----------



## Kay (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

Wenn 25gr. die Obergrenze bilden, könnte 1Oz (28gr.) zwar ok sein, aber dann solltest Du verstärkt auch auf die Aktion der Rute achten. Ich würde dann eine Regular-Action einer Reglar-Fast- oder Fast-Action vorziehen damit sich die Rute bei leichteren Ködern besser auflädt oder alternativ lieber gleich auf 1/4-3/4 (7-21gr.) Ködergewicht ausweichen wenn ich es doch lieber etwas spitzenbetonter haben möchte. 

Meine 3/16-1/2 (5.25-14gr.) wirft z.B. einen DD-Arnaud mit 17gr. noch gut. 20gr. sind grenzwertig. Aktion: Regular-Fast.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Soll halt sie höheren Gewichte abdecken also ab 15g würde ich dann von der Scorpion combo auf die andere Combo wechseln...

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mit meiner F4 lassen sich Köder von ca. 11 - 18 Gramm sehr gut fischen. Von dem her, könnte ne F5 nicht verkehrt sein.
> 
> Mir ist aber nicht im Gedächtnis, dass die F4-63x (power griffon; fast action) straffer ausfällt als meine F4-66x (cyclone; regular action).


 

Deine F4-66X hat auch ein WG von 7-21g.

Die meisten F5 Ruten haben ein WG von 10-28g. Damit würde Flo schon ziemlich an die Angegebene Obergrenze kommen, deshalb hab ich ihn gesagt, er solle sich die F6-69X angucken. Die hat an angegebenes WG von 7-35g. Flos 15-25g wären ziemlich genau da drin und es kratzt nicht so an der Ober-/Untergrenze der WG-angaben.

Ist das sinnvoll sich das so zu überlegen oder ist die F5 doch die deutlich bessere Wahl?


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!

Hatte zwar noch nicht genügend Zeit um die neue Twitch-Rute aus dem Hause MAD zu testen.
Als kleinen Vorgeschmack hab ich mir aber gedacht, dass ein paar Bilder nicht schaden können!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Schick Schick


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Schick Schick



Danke!
Und SORRY für das hässliche Bügelbrett (da wo die Rute draufliegt) #t


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Rute macht das wieder gut


----------



## ivo (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sehr schick!:m

Was für eine Rollengröße hast du da verwendet?

Gruß ivo


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



ivo schrieb:


> Sehr schick!:m
> 
> Was für eine Rollengröße hast du da verwendet?
> 
> Gruß ivo



Das ist ne 2500er Daiwa Certate. Bespult mit 10LB Nitlon Spinnin (Mono) und Penn 15KG ... je nach Köder und Gewässertrübung.


----------



## aixellent (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

sorry, ich muss den Fred mal mißbrauchen. 
Ich würde mich interessieren, ob ihr mit einer Eurer Multicombos auch jiggt. Gibt es dafür eine empfehlenswerte Ruten/Rollen/Schnurcombo? Ich hatte es schon mal auf anderem Wege versucht, aber darauf habe ich leider keine Reaktion erhalten. 
Schön wäre auch, wenn man die amerikanischen T-, C-Rigs gut damit fischen könnte. Gibt es dafür etwas empfehlenswertes? Das mit der Schnur macht mir schon kopfzerbrechen Die Amis fischen ihre Rigs ja zumeist mit monofiler Schnur. Zum klassischen Jiggen brauchts ja die multifile Schnur. Für die Ami-Rigs sollte die Rute eine Spitzenaktion haben.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon in dieser Richtung etwas am Start. Es wird ausschließlich vom Boot geangelt. Gewichte ab 8 Gramm (Bullet und Köder) kommen zum Einsatz. 
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Vorzugsweise per PN.

Viele Grüße
Aixellent


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn77

Ist da eine 2000er zu klein?;+

Gruß ivo


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ivo..
mit sicherheit reicht da ne 2000er er hat bestimmt kene die ihm auf die Rute gut genug wäre


----------



## schroe (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Aix,
ich habe mit der Loomis MBR 783 (steifes Rückgrat, feine Spitze) T-Rigs, unweighted Softs und Jigs gefischt. Ich bin durch unsere Satzung ans Ufer verpflichtet. 
Für das Jiggen mit hohen Sprüngen, sehe ich Vorteile bei Stationärruten. Das "palmen" einer Baitcaster ist mir für diese Führung, in der Hand zu unphysiologisch. Höhere Sprünge muß ich durch schnelles Kurbeln unterstützen.
Vom Boot sieht es wohl ander aus (deine Profession).
Kleine Zupfer über Grund gehen gut. Die schnelle Spitze und das steife Rückgrat scheinen sich zu eignen, wird in einschlägigen Foren auch empfohlen.
Zum Jiggen ziehe ich eine Geflochtene vor.
Die Infos aus den einschlägigen Foren sind in dieser Hinsicht auch wenig different zueinander, "braided" liest man öfter.

PN mal den BeeJay an,
der hat mit den Softies an der Baitcaster schon recht viel und erfolgreich experimentiert.


----------



## aixellent (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ schroe.

Vielen Dank für die Rückkopplung. Den Tipp mit Beejay werde ich berücksichtigen. Wo hast Du die Loomis bezogen?

Viele Grüße
aix


----------



## schroe (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi aix,
bei www.outdoorfishing.de

Die Preise scheinen, so wurde mir zugetragen, mit steigender Nachfrage von Baitcasterruten angezogen.

Wenns stimmt, liegt eine GL. IMX jetzt preisl. nahe einer MB.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Vom Boot sieht es wohl ander aus (deine Profession).


 

was dann kein jiggen mehr wäre sondern vertikal, zumindest eine Art davon ud das funzt prima. Für Rigs (texas carolina, wacky) funzt es auch sehr gut (Bootsfischen und natürlich mit den dementsprechenden Rutencombos Gewichtsmässig bezogen) Die Rigs haben den Vorteil dass man sie seeeeehr langsam über den Boden jiggen (sollte aber eher ein ziehen sein) durch die Vorfachlänge (Carolina) wird dann je nach Köder das Spel beeinflusst (da machen nicht nur Gummis ne starke figur sonder auch floating Gummi/ Wobblers usw) Texas eher durch Sprünge führen. Dies ist natürlich kein Prob, da man es mit dem Uferjiggen (wesentlich geringere Entfernung, dadurch trotz kurzer rute und Multi noch Köderkontrolle) nicht vergleichen kann sondern eher mit einer abgewandeleten vetikalfischerei. Wenn die Würfe nicht soweit gehen, kann man natürlich auch "jiggen" entspicht logischerweise nicht dem Uferjiggen, ist eher ein durchkurbeln mit Grundkontakt, auf träge Räuber nicht zu verachten.


----------



## schroe (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Uiiii,
fauxpas!

@Aix.
Natürlich auch den Rainer anPNen, der hat uns mit den ersten amerikanischen Softs "versorgt" und mit seinen Erfolgen neugierig gemacht.

@Rainer,
sorry!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nix zu entschuldigen,
ist nämlich in wirklichkeit keine hexerei und nicht wirklich neu das ganze, nur warens bei uns früher naturköder, heute ists halt Gummi, das carolina und texas rig hat natürlich den "Klicker" Vorteil weil aufgrund des Zubehörs eingebaut. An der freien leine (heute Wacky) haben wir schon früher gefischt#6


----------



## aixellent (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@schroe, rainer
Vielen Dank für die Infos. 
@Rainer
Werde Dich mal per PN kontakten um den Threat nicht zu sehr zu belasten.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, ich muss den Fred mal mißbrauchen.
> Ich würde mich interessieren, ob ihr mit einer Eurer Multicombos auch jiggt. Gibt es dafür eine empfehlenswerte Ruten/Rollen/Schnurcombo? Ich hatte es schon mal auf anderem Wege versucht, aber darauf habe ich leider keine Reaktion erhalten.
> ...



Hi!
Schau mal hier. Da war wohl auch ne Kombo für Gummi mit dabei!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wie gesagt wenn ich Texas und Carolinas fische nehme ich eigentlich die Daiwa Top Gun. Sie hat gegenüber der Flogger und der raptor die größer bandbreite. Die Stratofortress wiederum ist für heavy Rigs. Entschieden habe ich mich damals, nachdem ich die teste in TT gelesen habe. Sie hat die power der g Loomis MBass 783 und das feeling der 782, so haben die das damals ungefähr beschrieben. Ehrlicherweise fische ich aber meist die Rigs mit der Statio Intimitador. Die Top Gun setze ich beim Baitcasten hauptsächlich mit Squirrels und Co ein


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach einem weiteren Testfischen möchte ich gerne meine Eindrücke zum neuen Twitch-Blank aus dem Hause MAD zum besten geben.

*Grunddaten*:
- Länge 2,10 m
- 2-teilig

*Aufbau*:
- wie gewohnt individuell
- Handarbeit perfekt
- Komponenten - insbesondere der Kork - vom Feinsten

*Rutenaktion und Köderspektrum*:
Die Rute hat einen schön schlanken, leichten und schnellen Blank. Gepaart mit einer 2500er Daiwa liegt sie wunderschön ausbalanciert in der Hand, so dass stundenlang ermüdungsfrei gefischt und aus dem Handgelenk Twitches gesetzt werden können.
Die Aktion würde ich (im Vergleich zu meiner "regular" Megabass) als "medium fast" bezeichnen.
Um die Köderübertragung über den Blank besser deuten zu können habe ich (für Euch ) gestern 4 Stunden verschiedenste Köder mit Geflochtener gefischt.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Das Köderspektrum dieser Rute ist unglaublich!
Einwandfrei werfen/fischen/twitchen (wenn nötig) liessen sich folgende Köder:

- Megabass Griffon SRX
- Jackall Bros. Cherry
- Rapalla Shap Rap 7cm
- Jackall Bros. Water Monitor
- Jackall Bros. Moccasin
- Jackall Bros. Cherry DD
- Jackall Bros. Squirrel 76
- Jackall Bros. Squirrel 79
- Jackall Bros. TN50
- Jackall Bros. TN60
- Jackall Bros. Smash Minnow 100 DD
- Megabass Cyclone SRX
- Megabass Leviathan (95mm Deepdiver/mehr Gegendruck als die smash minnow 100 DD!)
- usw. usw.

...wie gesagt...ein wahnsinns Spektrum! #6

Fantasisch ist insbesondere die Tatsache, dass sich sowohl bei den kleinen (z.B. Cherry) als auch bei den Ködern mit grossem Gegendruck (z.B. Leviathan) wunderbar die Schwingungen des Köderspiels über den Blank übertragen. Es fühlt sich nahezu so an, als würde man permanent mit "dem perfekten" Köder fischen.
Eine dermassen gute "Schwingungs-Übertragung" über den Blank kenne ich nur noch von meiner Megabass Cyclone, die hierfür ggf. noch einen Stern mehr an der Schulnote 1 bekommen würde.

Sollte ich irgendetwas wichtiges vergessen haben, dann bitte ich dies zu verzeihen - und Nachfragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## lippfried (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

... und haste auch was gefangen?


----------



## plattform7 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn

Danke für die Einschätzung... Hört sich ganz "brauchbar" an |supergri

Gibt es von dem Blank auch mehrere Arten im Hinblick auf WG oder ist derzeit nur ein Fabrikat verfügbar?


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



lippfried schrieb:


> ... und haste auch was gefangen?


 
Ja, aber nur 3 kleinere Hechte.



plattform7 schrieb:


> @burn
> 
> Danke für die Einschätzung... Hört sich ganz "brauchbar" an |supergri
> 
> Gibt es von dem Blank auch mehrere Arten im Hinblick auf WG oder ist derzeit nur ein Fabrikat verfügbar?


 
Musst mal bei MAD nachfragen. Härter wohl auf alle Fälle, ob auch leichter weiss ich nicht...


----------



## moped (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> ...wie gesagt...ein wahnsinns Spektrum! #6


 
Genau meine Rede, ich hab jetzt echt eine geile Rute für meine kompletten Wobbler- und Softjerkboxen! Die Rute ist eine echte Wobblerpeitsche:q!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ivo (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn77

Funktioniert da auch eine 2000er drauf oder ist die Combo dann zu Unausgewogen? 
Wo muß ich bei deiner Köderaufzählung den Arnoud einfügen?

Greetz ivo


----------



## moped (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Wo muß ich bei deiner Köderaufzählung den Arnoud einfügen?


 
Hi ivo,

den kannst Du getrost unter "kein Problem" reintun, ich hab den Flachläufer 100er eine Weile gefischt und der Börnie gestern den 100er DD, ist beides für die Rute leicht zu bewältigen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## hechtangler_tom (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habt ihr mit Mad's twitche auch mal Softjerks ausprobiert?


----------



## moped (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Tom,

Du kannst im Jerkbaits-Softjerks-Thread sogar meine ersten beiden riesigen Softjerk-Fische bewundern, da wirst Du Augen machen|bigeyes!

Ich habe bereits folgende Softjerks getestet:

Lunker City Fin-S-Fish 5"
Lunker City Fin-S-Shad 5"
Bass Assassin 4", 5" und 7"

Hat alles wirklich super funktioniert! Ich hatte bei jedem Köder guten Kontakt, konnte jeden gut fischen. Mehr versch. Köder habe ich leider nicht zur Auswahl!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi #h

gibt es die Twitchrute auch in kürzer so in 1,80m |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



ivo schrieb:


> @burn77
> 
> Funktioniert da auch eine 2000er drauf oder ist die Combo dann zu Unausgewogen?
> Wo muß ich bei deiner Köderaufzählung den Arnoud einfügen?
> ...


 
Hi! Dachte das mit der 2000er hätte der Rainer schon beantwortet. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir sogar selber ne 2000er drauf machen hab dann aber günstig ne 2500er Certate bekommen. Meines Erachtens würde auch die 2000er passen.

"Illex Arnaud" = "Jackall Bros. Smash Minnow" !!!!!



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> gibt es die Twitchrute auch in kürzer so in 1,80m |kopfkrat


 
Musst Du meister MAD fragen!


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss noch im Rutenwald aufräumen.
> 
> ...



Nicht gefunden! ist es zufällig die 2,05er oder die kleine (diese hab ich schon) ??!


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann meinst du bestimmt die 1,80er 10-40g!
Oder gibts mittlerweile auch schon die 1,95er mit 15g?  |rolleyes


----------



## Mike85 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo@All!

Verfolge nun schon seit längerem dieses Thema und hab da mal ne ganz blöde Frage..ich werd daruas nicht schlau...warum benutzt ihr diese Nitlon Schnur? Welche Vorteile hat sie gegenüber Geflochtener und wo bekommt Ihr die her?? Hat jemand evtl. nen Link?


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Mike85 schrieb:


> hallo@All!
> 
> Verfolge nun schon seit längerem dieses Thema und hab da mal ne ganz blöde Frage..ich werd daruas nicht schlau...warum benutzt ihr diese Nitlon Schnur? Welche Vorteile hat sie gegenüber Geflochtener und wo bekommt Ihr die her?? Hat jemand evtl. nen Link?



Wird vielleicht einige wundern, dass *ICH *das jetzt schreibe, aber ich versuch mal ganz objektiv zu sein.

Vorteile von Mono bei der Baitcaster:
- Mono ist schwerer und lässt sich damit bei Wind besser werfen
- Mono ist steifer und kann sich daher nicht beim Wurf um die Ringe legen
- Mono ist steifer-somit lässt sich ein Backlash besser entfernen
- Mono ist bei klarem Wasser nicht so sichtig wie geflochtene
- Mono ist unter Wasser "leiser" als Geflochtene

Vorteile von Nitlon BAIT:
- ist von ihren Eigenschaften speziell auf die Baitcaster zugeschnitten (daher "BAIT" und nicht "SPINNING")
- extra niedrige Dehnung für besseren Köderkontakt und besseres "hook-setting"

Bekommen tust Du die YGK Nitlon Bait (sowie die Spinning) entweder bei ebay.com (Suche "weltweit" und "incl. Shop-Artikel" einstellen) oder z.B. bei www.bass.jp (bzw. www.bass.co.jp) - Einfach ne Mail an die lieben Japaner schreiben und die sagen Dir ob sie gerade auf Lager ist und schicken Dir, wenn sie von Dir alle Infos haben die Paypal-Zahlungsaufforderung.

Hoffe ich hab nix vergessen!


----------



## Mike85 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Vielen Dank!

was wäre für ne Tragkraft für Hecht angemessen??

Gibts die auch in länger als 100m???


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo ,hab mal eine frage was sind denn die optimalen ruten zum twitchen ?wg,hersteller,länge?


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> was wäre für ne Tragkraft für Hecht angemessen??
> 
> Gibts die auch in länger als 100m???



Was hast denn für ne Multi? Du musst bedenken - je dicker, desto weniger Dehnung! Und 100 Meter sollten reichen. Bei www.ichibantackle.com gibts auch grössere Spulen, die sind aber meisst ausverkauft!
Ich hab auf meiner Alphas 103F übrigens ne 12LB - das ist ne 0,285er.

@pete86:
Kommt in erster Linie auf die bevorzugten Köder und in zweiter Linie auf die Zielfische an.
Schau Dir mal das Thema hier genauer durch, dann weisst Du "gleich" (wird sicher ne Zeit dauern ) mehr!


----------



## Mike85 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab ne Daiwa Viento...dazu kommt jetzt bald ne Abu Garcia Fantasista per Post...wurd hier vor kurzem von jemandem Angeboten....:m  :q


----------



## Bernhard* (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Daiwa Viento...dazu kommt jetzt bald ne Abu Garcia Fantasista per Post...wurd hier vor kurzem von jemandem Angeboten....:m  :q



Kommt jetzt drauf an. Entweder ne 12LB oder ne 14LB, für den Fall, dass da 100 Meter draufpassen und du entsprechend grosse Köder fischt - und das wirst Du bei der Rute wohl...


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



			
				Daiwa Viento schrieb:
			
		

> Schnurfassung: 0,32 mm / 110 m


 

Ich würde da auf eine andere Schnur ausweichen. Z.B. die FC Sniper (150m Spule) in 12 lbs oder andere (Toray soll auch gut sein) - das müsste man dann mal ausprobieren, es sei jemand hat nen guten Schnurvorschlag. Wenn du lieber eine etwas dickere Schnur hast dann würde das auch gehen, muss man aber zum Köder nicht überdimensionieren.


----------



## Mike85 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nunja zur Zeit ist ne 12er Fireline Crystal drauf...Köder sind von 100 Arnauds über LC Pointer 128 bis hin zu Zalt alle dabei...also Gewichte von ca.10 bis 40gr....


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bevorzugte köder sind bei mir die aus der illex familie


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pete86 schrieb:


> bevorzugte köder sind bei mir die aus der illex familie


 

Die ist groß... z.B. kann man den Squirel nicht mit dem 170er Freddy vergleichen.


Du musst mal dein Köderspektrum genauer vorstellen, dann kann man dir hier auch gut helfen.


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@burn77 hab eine von pezon und michel 12-32 gramm wurfgewicht und was sagst du dazu ?


----------



## Pete86 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

arnaud 100,aragon ,tiny fry


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Da ist schon das erste Problem: 
Arnaud 100  = 17g 
Tiny Fry = ganz wenig 

Das kann man mit einer Rute wohl kaum abdecken. Den Arnaud kann man eh nicht so toll twitchen (finde ich), ein paar gelegendliche Twitches reichen damit der mal aufflankt. 

Ansonsten kenn ich noch den 38er Tiny Fry und den kann ich mit keiner Rute brauchbar werfen, da die alle nicht das passende WG haben, geschweige von dem dicken Tau dadran. Wenn ich im Geld schwimmen würde, hätte ich mir ne Daiko (0.6-3g WG oder sowas kleines) aus der Trout Serie geholt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat jemand von euch schon die Sunline-Schnüre gefischt???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Von der Sunline FC Sniper steht hier irgendwo was drinne... da musst du mal mit viel Zeit suchen  Oder du hoffst auf die Boardsuche.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pete86 schrieb:


> @burn77 hab eine von pezon und michel 12-32 gramm wurfgewicht und was sagst du dazu ?


 
Viel Spass damit...hatte ich noch nie in den Händen.



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich würde da auf eine andere Schnur ausweichen. Z.B. die FC Sniper (150m Spule) in 12 lbs oder andere (Toray soll auch gut sein) - das müsste man dann mal ausprobieren, es sei jemand hat nen guten Schnurvorschlag. Wenn du lieber eine etwas dickere Schnur hast dann würde das auch gehen, muss man aber zum Köder nicht überdimensionieren.


 
Warum die Sniper? Wird zwar im TT-Forum immer wieder gerne empfohlen, aber stiff sind die FC´s ja schon ganz schön... wobei die Dehnung natürlich wieder geringer ist. Zum Anfang würd ich aber eher auf normale Mono setzen.
TORAY ist natürlich ein namhafter Hersteller von Schnüren - Modelle gibt es da auch wieder ausreichenend - auch FC. Habe daheim die Toray BAWO auf zwei Rollen. Im vergleich zu den Nitlon Schnüren (BAIT und SPINNING) stört mich ein wenig die grössere Dehnung und die dunkelbraune Färbung.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Warum die Sniper? Wird zwar im TT-Forum immer wieder gerne empfohlen, aber stiff sind die FC´s ja schon ganz schön... wobei die Dehnung natürlich wieder geringer ist. Zum Anfang würd ich aber eher auf normale Mono setzen.
> TORAY ist natürlich ein namhafter Hersteller von Schnüren - Modelle gibt es da auch wieder ausreichenend - auch FC. Habe daheim die Toray BAWO auf zwei Rollen. Im vergleich zu den Nitlon Schnüren (BAIT und SPINNING) stört mich ein wenig die grössere Dehnung und die dunkelbraune Färbung.


 

Die Sniper weil diese eine FC ist und FC im regelfall eine geringere Dehnung hat. Besonders bei 12 oder 14 lbs dürfte da sehr wenig Dehnung drinne sein und das ist beim Hechtangeln vom Vorteil.
Der andere Grund: Mir fällt sponatn nur Nitlon, FC Sniper, Toray Bawo ein, was die Namen von Schnüren angeht  also hab ich mal das geschrieben was ich wusste|wavey:

Wenn das gewässer trübe ist, wäre die Nitlon nicht schlecht, zumindestens passt diese grünliche Färbung sehr gut zu den grünen Wasser hier.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Sniper weil diese eine FC ist und FC im regelfall eine geringere Dehnung hat. Besonders bei 12 oder 14 lbs dürfte da sehr wenig Dehnung drinne sein und das ist beim Hechtangeln vom Vorteil.
> Der andere Grund: Mir fällt sponatn nur Nitlon, FC Sniper, Toray Bawo ein, was die Namen von Schnüren angeht  also hab ich mal das geschrieben was ich wusste|wavey:
> 
> Wenn das gewässer trübe ist, wäre die Nitlon nicht schlecht, zumindestens passt diese grünliche Färbung sehr gut zu den grünen Wasser hier.


 
Zum Anfangen wär meines Erachtens eine "normale" Mono besser.

Wär es Dir auch lieber, wenn die neue Nitlon Bait auch so leicht hellgrün wär und nicht so dunkelgrün/braun?


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wenn ich mir das Wasser so angucke... nein. Das sieht ziemlich genauso aus wie die Nitlon im Grünton. 

Ich kann ja mal ein Foto machen, dann weißte die grün die Brühe ist 

Wenn es allerdings nicht so grün wäre, wäre die alte Nitlon besser (ich hab eine 16lbs Nitlon Bait vom alten Typ) die ist ja deutlich heller und auch grünlich, aber nicht so extrem.


Edit: kann doch kein Foto machen, Batterien sind leer.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

....übrigens...mein Rutenwald wird gelichtet,
gebe daher meine Steez Combo STZ 631MMHFB( Rute: Daiwa Steez Topgun )
sowie die Steez LP-Rolle ab. Sind absolut neuwertig, da nur ein paar Stunden gefischt. Bei ernsthaftem intresse PN an mich.


----------



## Mike85 (3. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Leute!

Habe heute meine neue Rute erhalten...hier mal ein Paar Bilder von meiner jetzigen Kombo für meine kleinen Japaner...

Abu Fantasista Yabai 10-40gr. 185cm
Daiwa Viento 100 LH
Fireline Crystal in 0,12

Vielen Dank nochmal an René!!!

PS: Der Pointer ist einer der größten die ich fische...


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Einen Drill der ganz besonderen Art hatte ich gestern Nachmittag auf der "Twitche" aus dem Hause Mad. Was sich zuerst anfühlte wie ein Hänger kam plötzlich doch in Bewegung. Länge der Beute waren sagenhafte *2,70 Meter*!!!

Wer jetzt aber einen Waller vermutet der irrt, nein, die Beute gehörte zur Familie der Teleskopruten, genauergesagt Balzer :q. 

Ich hatte die Hauptschnur mittig mit meinem 79er Squirrel gehakt und musste somit mit der Hand erst ne 80er Barbe drillen (leider riss kurz vor der Landung das Vorfach - aber lieber 20 cm als 20 Meter Schnur+Rute am Maul) und dann die Rute landen.

Hab das Ding am Platz stehen lassen, vielleicht kommt der Besitzer ja wieder mal vorbei um Blümchen abzulegen... :m


----------



## fishingchamp (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

petri! :gr

was fischst du den so als kelinstes mit der fanta?

MFG
felix


----------



## rainer1962 (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

die hätte ich mitgenommen weil:
der Besitzer den Barbenbiss gar nicht mitbekommen hat, er war wahrscheinlich, wie ich das bei uns auch immer beobachten kann, irgendwo ein Nickerchenm machen oder was in der Art und hatte seine Rute nicht im Blick, sowas gehört bestraft, nicht nur die Rute mitnehemen, sondern auch noch anderwertig, da liegen die faulen Säcke irgendwo im Zelt/Gras oder sonstwo rum, haben die Bremse der Rolle zu und bekommen, weil sie auch noch genug Promille haben, überhaupt nix mehr mit. Der arme Fisch der dann  beisst, entweder er tobt die ganze Nacht am Haken rum bis er verreckt, oder wie in dem Fall er nimmt die Montage samt Rute mit, was letztendlich auch elendig verrecken bedeudet


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die hätte ich mitgenommen weil:
> der Besitzer den Barbenbiss gar nicht mitbekommen hat, er war wahrscheinlich, wie ich das bei uns auch immer beobachten kann, irgendwo ein Nickerchenm machen oder was in der Art und hatte seine Rute nicht im Blick, sowas gehört bestraft, nicht nur die Rute mitnehemen, sondern auch noch anderwertig, da liegen die faulen Säcke irgendwo im Zelt/Gras oder sonstwo rum, haben die Bremse der Rolle zu und bekommen, weil sie auch noch genug Promille haben, überhaupt nix mehr mit. Der arme Fisch der dann beisst, entweder er tobt die ganze Nacht am Haken rum bis er verreckt, oder wie in dem Fall er nimmt die Montage samt Rute mit, was letztendlich auch elendig verrecken bedeudet


 
Zum Glück kam der liebe Börnie, seineszeichens Angelprofi und Lebensretter, und rettete sowohl das arme Geschöpf als auch die Rute des höchstwahrscheinlich angetrunkenen Kollegen. :g


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kam der liebe Börnie, seineszeichens Angelprofi und Lebensretter, und rettete sowohl das arme Geschöpf als auch die Rute des höchstwahrscheinlich angetrunkenen Kollegen. :g



ist er tauchen gegangen oder hat er sie mit einem fetten tauwurm erschlagen?

grüsse
s
e
p
p


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> ist er tauchen gegangen oder hat er sie mit einem fetten tauwurm erschlagen?


 
Was willst? Bist betrunken??


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Zum Glück kam der liebe Börnie, seineszeichens Angelprofi und Lebensretter, und rettete sowohl das arme Geschöpf als auch die Rute des höchstwahrscheinlich angetrunkenen Kollegen



Den nebendran "angetrunkenen" sich im Überlebenskampf gegen das Ertrinken wehrenden Kollegen hat er dabei sicher großzügig ignoriert, der Börn.
Superbörn,.....ein Mann mit dem Röntgenblick für´s Wesentliche,........der Superbörn.|supergri


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was willst? Bist betrunken??



na dass mit dem retten war mir nicht ganz klar!

dachte die war ap gegangen.

muss wohl an der hitze liegen.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Den nebendran "angetrunkenen" sich im Überlebenskampf gegen das Ertrinken wehrenden Kollegen hat er dabei sicher großzügig ignoriert, der Börn.


 
Klaro! Die arme Barbe war wichtiger! Und Mr. Suffkopf war ja selber schuld.



schroe schrieb:


> Superbörn,.....ein Mann mit dem Röntgenblick für´s Wesentliche,........der Superbörn.|supergri


 
Jo man! Deshalb verweile ich an manchen Plätzen auch stundenlang ohne einen Biss - das liegt daran, dass ich mit meinem Röntgenblick die ganzen 99+ Zander sehe...


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Sepp: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Oder bist Du vor lauter Bestellungen so auf "japanisch" fixiert?  :m


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Sepp: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Oder bist Du vor lauter Bestellungen so auf "japanisch" fixiert? :m



naja, wenn man beim lesen so seine gedanken schweifen lässt und sich schon auf freitag und samstag freut, kann´s schon mal passieren, dass sich da ein paar wirre gedanken einstreuen.

habe noch ne crankbait-bestellung aus japan draussen, der rest tanzt dann aus germany an.

naja, fürs erste ist der kaufrausch beendet. jetzt kommt das chillen. naja, muss ich vielleicht am freitag korrigieren, aber dann, dann, gibt der affe hoffentlich ruhe. . .

grüsse

sepp


----------



## schroe (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> dann, gibt der affe hoffentlich ruhe. . .



The monkey never sleeps.|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> The monkey never sleeps.|supergri


 
Mann spicht aus Erfahrung.

Wie oft denkt man "das Teil noch und dann bin ich komplett...".
Irrglaube!!!


----------



## sa-s (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> The monkey never sleeps.|supergri



welch wahre worte!

hier spricht ein weiser mensch:q

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Fa.Bi (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi, 
ich bräuchte ma eure hilfe und zwar möchte ich mir die pezon et michel specialist jig in 2,10m in M zulegen... zwar nicht direkt zum twitchen, vielleicht auch mal aber eher für gufis.
jetzt such ich schon seit geraumer zeit im netz nach produktfotos, da ich die rute leider nicht vorher begrabbeln kann und das einzige was ich finde sind nur fotos vom griffteil ... leider...
jetzt meine frage an euch:
könnte mir einer verraten wieviele ringe die rute besitzt und was das für welche sind?
am besten wären natürlich auch nen paar schöne fotos |supergri
ich vertrau auf euch leute #6

schonmal vielen dank 
viele grüße fabian


----------



## Chrizzi (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kannst du nicht ein Händler fragen ob er dir nicht Fotos und ein paar Infos zur Rute schickt?


----------



## Fa.Bi (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

es geht ja nicht nur um die daten, würd mich auch über erfahrungsberichte freuen


----------



## Fa.Bi (6. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi vielen dank für das angebot, suche die rute aber leider 2,10m


----------



## BeeJay (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Fa.Bi schrieb:


> jetzt such ich schon seit geraumer zeit im netz nach produktfotos, da ich die rute leider nicht vorher begrabbeln kann und das einzige was ich finde sind nur fotos vom griffteil ... leider...


Mein Post ist vom 28.01.2006, enthält doch einige Infos und wäre mir der Boardsuche durchaus zu finden gewesen. 

...jetzt gaaaaaanz vooooorsichtig hier klicken...

BeeJay

P.S.: Ich habe extra für dich die Bilder neu und etwas vergrößert eingestellt. Für die 2,10er Version addierst du bei der Ringanzahl der 1,90er einfach noch einen weiteren Ring dazu.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab mal ein paar Ragen zur Wartung von einer Baitcaster, in meinem Fall speziell die Alphas:

Dies ist ein Foto aus dem "Beipackzettel" zur Rolle
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/7305/fettoellh3.jpg

Für 4. halte ich Rollenfett für richtig.
Für 5. halte ich Öl für angemessen.

Wenn das nicht richtig sein sollte bitte korregieren. 

Was kommt bei den anderen Stellen rein?



Dann hab ich noch ein Foto gemacht (wenn man schon dabei ist)

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/3615/zettells5.jpg

Was soll mir das sagen?


----------



## schroe (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Chrizzi


----------



## fisheye_67 (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich noch ein Foto gemacht (wenn man schon dabei ist)
> 
> http://img118.*ih.us/img118/3615/zettells5.jpg
> 
> Was soll mir das sagen?


 
hmmm... das habe ich mich beim studium des beipackzettels meiner alphas auch schon gefragt .... 

vielleicht sowas wie: rute beim auswurf drehen, damit sich die kurbel nicht durch die fliehkräfte drehen kann...#c

nicht-beachten des ganzen und es funxt trotzdem


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Chrizzi


 

Das hab ich schonmal gesehen... Ich wollte meine Rolle aber nicht zerlegen und nachher vor einem großen Haufen Scheiben und sonstwas stehen. Da ist mehr drin als ich dachte.

Ich wollte nur wissen das wo reinkommt. Weil in der "Betriebsanleitung" ja diese Einfachwartung drinne steht, ich sie nur nicht lesen kann.

Ich werd mal gucken was ich alles von TT brauchen kann und dann weiß ich ja was wo reinkommt. Dann kann ich das ja auch noch in meinem Post mit dem Bild editieren. Es sei denn jemand ist schneller und sagt das einfach.

Edit:

Was will mit Abb. 3. sagen?
Es geht ja um die Spule: http://img404.*ih.us/img404/5866/spulegy0.jpg
Genauer um den kleinen "Metallstift". Ich hab mir den mal angeguckt und der ist furtztrocken. Soll mir das Bildchen sagen, dass der trocken sein soll oder soll da was ran? Wenn ja was?

Ansonsten hab ich das so gemacht:
1. Öl
2. Öl
3. kein Plan
4. Fett
5. Öl

Fett kommt ja viel in die Rolle, nur die mach ich nicht auf. Ich hab sie ja erst seit Mai und halte es nicht für nötig da so viel dran zu machen, aber durch den ganzen mist hier im Wasser war die Rolle relativ dreckig und ich fand das die "Welle" für die Schnurführung sehr trocken war. Deswegen hab ich mir die Rolle mal etwas genauer angeschaut.


----------



## schroe (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Chrizzi,

Die Lager sollte man ölen, die Knauflager kann man auch fetten, die Getriebeteile (Spindeln, Zahnräder,....) fetten.
Die Magneten säubern.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Chrizzi,
> 
> Die Lager sollte man ölen, die Knauflager kann man auch fetten, die Getriebeteile (Spindeln, Zahnräder,....) fetten.
> Die Magneten säubern.


 
Die Knauflager hab ich nun so gelassen, da hab ich nichts dran gemacht, die "laufen" auch super ohne Geräusche.
An das eigendliche Getriebe bin ich nicht rangegangen, weil ich das nicht für nötig halte. ich hab wie gesagt nur ein paar Tröpfchen Öl verteilt und diese komische Schnecke (das was die Schnurführung bewegt) ordenlich gefettet, weil die sehr trocken aussah. 

Zerlegt hab ich da nichts, nur auf und Spule raus, sowie die Achsquetsche aufgeschraubt, diesen "Stift" raus und ein Tropfen Öl rein.
Bei der Magnetbremse hab ich einen kleinen Tropfen Öl rein gemacht, so wie es auf der Abbildung und bei TT stand. 
Bei der Spule hab ich auch ein klein wenig Öl reingemacht, so wie es auf dem Zettel zu sehen war.

Nebenbei hab ich sämtlichen Dreck mit nen Borstenpinsel rausgewischt, nun sieht die Rolle wieder richtig sauber aus :m. 

Die Magnetbremse sah sauber aus, wie soll da auch nach so kurzer Zeit viel Dreck reinkommen. Das einzige was dreckig war, war das Gehäuse, wenn beim Wurf die Spule den ganzen angesammelten Dreck von der Schnur überall verteilt hat. Da half wie gesagt der Pinsel. 

Das sollte eigendlich für eine ~3 Monate alte Rolle reichen. 

Wenn die Rolle mal kacke läuft, werd ich mir die Zerlegung von TT genauer angucken, ich hoffe aber das das noch etwas dauert (und durch gelgendliche Reinigungen kann man versuchen sowas zu verhindern) - da ist doch sehr viel drin und da kann man sicherlich auch viel kaputt machen, wenn man es dumm zusammenbaut. Aber irgendwann muss da ja auch mal Fett rein. Aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## schroe (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Chrizzi,
ich würde die Rolle auch nicht nach so kurzer Zeit komplett zerlegen. Ich hatte den Link nur eingestellt,, weil ich ihn für hilfreich halte, auch wenn man nur einzelne "Module" wartet.
Man nimmt sich eben den entsprechenden Abschnitt aus der Wartungsanleitung und lässt den Rest aus. Modular eben.

Die Spindeln sind bei den Daiwas offenbar im Auslieferungszustand, allgemein relativ trocken. Nach kurzer Laufzeit merkt man ein leichtes Reiben beim Einkurbeln. Ein klein wenig Molybden Fett drauf, und man hat lange Zeit Ruhe. Nicht zuviel, denn viel Fett sammelt gerade an der Schnurführung auch viel Dreck.
Regelmäßig würde ich die Spindel nach verdrecktem Fett kontrollieren. Ist das der Fall, lieber sofort reinigen und nachfetten. 
Etwa alle 10 Sessions bekommen die Achslager der Spule einen Tropfen Öl (erhält die Wurfeigenschaften). Die Magneten kontrolliere und reinige ich bei diesem "Kleinservice", wenn ich eh den Seitendeckel demontiert habe. Danach evtl noch ein Tröpfchen Öl in die Knäufe.
Einmal im Jahr, in der Schonzeit bekommen die Multis einen "Vollcheck", wie auf der TT Seite.

Bisher ist mir noch keine Multi, auch nach Salzwassergebrauch verreckt. Toi, toi, toi


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe, das hat recht viel geholfen, auch wenn man sich einiges hätte denken können, aber bevor da später etwas falsch ist und die Rolle komplett zerlegt werden muss... da frag ich lieber einmal mehr nach.

Klar ist der Link hilfreich. Ich würde nun nicht sagen, dass ich die Schnurführung komplett eingematscht hab, aber ich hab da etwas mehr drauf getan, was sich aber beim einfachen Kurbeln (ohne Spule) sehr gut und gleichmäßig verteilt hat und nun keine dicke Schicht mehr ist. Ist zwar kein Molybden Fett, nur einfaches Rollenfett von Jenzi, das erfüllt aber auch seinen Zweck. 

Wie machst du das mit den Magneten? Kann man sehen wenn die verdreckt sind? Ich seh da (noch) nur den ganzen Kram im guten sauberen Zustand, oder muss ich da irgendwas ausbauen und dahinter gucken ob sich da Dreck angesammelt hat?



> Regelmäßig würde ich die Spindel nach verdrecktem Fett kontrollieren. Ist das der Fall, lieber sofort reinigen und nachfetten.


 
Kann man die Spindel ausbauen oder wie reinigst du die? Die ist ja doch gut in dem schwarzen Kunststoffgehäuse versteckt und man kommt da nicht super ran.


----------



## schroe (7. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein, 
ich baue an den Magneten nichts aus. Ich denke, auspinseln reicht.

Klar kann man die Spindel ausbauen. Mache ich, wie gesagt etwa jährlich.

Die Spindel selber verdreckt auch nicht so schnell. 
Häufiger beachte ich, dass die Spindelabdeckung, auf der der Schlitten der Schnurführung läuft, einen feinen Fettfilm aufweist, der aber nicht verdreckt sein sollte.
Die Schnurführung gleitet auf dieser Abdeckung hin und her. Wenn sie sich unter seitlicher Belastung leicht verkantet (was normal ist) und dann keinen Fettfilm trägt, spürst du beim Einkurbeln ein unregelmäßiges "Rubbeln". Zunächst nicht schlimm, belastet aber auf Dauer die gesamte Mechanik.


----------



## fishingchamp (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi...ich suche ne neue rute...sollte zwischen 1.8 und 2.1 lang sein...max. 100 euro kosten(wie specialist jig)...köder sind recht allgemein angesetzt...skb, sq79sdd und auch c- und t-rig...das problem ist, dass die specialist jig angeblich etwas zu straff für diese wobbler ist...gibts da ne gute möglichkeit das zu kombienieren...geht die specialist jig vielleicht doch? gefällt mir vom äußeren super und passt sicher auch gut zu meiner kleine red arc...

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hast du die P&M Jig? Die gibt es ja in M und in H. Ich denke die M sollte dazu passen. 
Ich hab die H mal kurz in der Hand gehabt und die ist zu hart für die kleineren Wobbler, die M kenne ich nicht aber die sollte eigendlich dazu passen.


----------



## fishingchamp (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich meinte vom preis wie die specialist jig...sie ist mein favorit...vor allem vom designe...ich konnte sie noch nei befummeln, da es hier in der nähe keine p&m rute gibt... *evil*

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hmm... ich hab nur die Specialist Casting und die Specialist Jig H einmal in der Hand gehabt. Die M sollte für die Köder passen. Vielleicht hat die hier jemand und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## fishingchamp (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hoffe ich auch...die rute wird, wenn wirklich, anfang september geordert und dann schreib ich euch auch, wie sie ist...ach beejay hat und aixxelent (richtig geschrieben?) hatte eine...vielleicht schreiben die noch was dazu...

MFG
felix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Irgend wo hat sie hier glaube ich auch mal einer(ich glaube beejay) vorgestellt habe die M auch ins auge gefasst um Softjerks, T-C-Rig und Kleine Wobbler zu fischen..ich glaube das funzt mit ner Statio besser als mit meiner Baitcaster...

mfg Flo


----------



## fishingchamp (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ja...irgendwo hat er das...ich habs über die suchfunktion gefunden, aber ich habe jetzt noch total oft gesucht und es nicht mehr gefunden... *kotz*
ich werde sie mir ordern, wenn ich genug geld habe!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe es nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## fishingchamp (23. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34956&page=8 watch out!!!
da steht leider nichts zum köderspektrum

MFG
felix


----------



## don_king (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ähm...  schau mal aufs Datum! #h

Die abgebildete Rute ist die Pezon&Michel Specialist Jig und das ist eine Anspielung auf die damals ganz neuen Ashura Black&Blue Ruten! :g


----------



## fishingchamp (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jooo...und?


----------



## don_king (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> jooo...und?


Welche neuen Illex-Ruten meinst du? #c


----------



## Chrizzi (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Er redet doch von der P&M Specialist Jig.


----------



## don_king (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jetzt hab ichs geblickt! :q
Der Link-Name hat mich wohl etwas verwirrt...

Wie wärs damit (posting 114): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67551&highlight=specialist+vertikal&page=8


----------



## fishingchamp (24. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jooo...that's what i'm talking about!!! 

MFG
felix


----------



## BeeJay (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> ...ach beejay hat eine...


Japp. 

Die Beschreibung hier stammt aus der Phase, als die P&M Spécialist Serie keine 4 Wochen auf dem Markt war und kaum einer die Stöcke kannte.

Die Spécialist Jig 190M ist aber trotz ihres vergleichweise moderaten Preises eine meiner Lieblingsruten geworden. 

Leider ist die Qualität der Ruten (seit der Übernahme) dem Mainstream angepasst worden, sodass es selbst in der Spécialist-Serie nur wenige Glanzlichter gibt - die "Jig" ist aber ein solches.
Ich besitze zwei, die 190M und die 210H. Letztere hat so/zu viel Bumms im Blank, dass ich sie nur zum schweren Jiggen an Kanälen und zum schweren Wurfangeln vom Boot aus verwende. 

Trotz der geringen Länge ist die 190M mittlerweile meine Standardrute am See für Wurfweiten bis 35m und GuFis bis Kopyto 4 (max. am 14g Erie). Wo andere noch mit 270er Fahnenmasten "Schilf mähen", bekomme ich mit diesem "Zahnstocher" meine Anschläge  besonders auf Distanz wunderbar durch. #6

Weitere Anwendungen:

7cm Salmo Slider, falls ich mal ohne Baitcaster unterwegs bin
Vertikalfischen mit Ködern bis max. 21g Erieköpfen. (Vorteil hier das etwas weichere Ansprechverhalten mit weniger Fischverlusten beim Drill - Bisserkennung ist bei extrem vorsichtigen Bissen aber tricky (die Jig besitzt aber sicher nicht die Performance einer Godfather Parabolic)
nicht zu schwere Softjerks bis 5''
ideal für 3-Wege Zanderrigs oder das Fischen mit Lindy No-Snagg Sinkern.

Wobblerfischen ist damit zwar möglich, aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen.

12cm Husky Jerks über der Steinschüttung mit einer 10lb Monoschnur geht zur Not schon. Das Problem ist einfach, dass der Blank mit den vergleichsweise leichten Wobblern beim Wurf nicht so recht harmoniert. 
Die Spitze ist selbst bei der M-Variante schon zu hart, um dem Zander oder Barsch beim Biss die nötigen cm Schnur nachzugeben. Fehlbisse und Aussteiger sind in dem Fall vorprogrammiert. 

Es ist und bleibt eine Rute für Gummi & Co.. 
Bei einem Preis von €87,95 ("Kampfansage" von Askari - eigentlich halte ich von dem Schuppen nicht viel), kann man wohl kaum meckern.

Zwei Dinge sollte man aber beachten:

man muss sich auf das Fischen mit so kurzen Ruten einlassen und sich bei der Umstellung wirklich Zeit zum Eingewöhnen und Testen nehmen
Die Wahl der Rolle ist bei solch kurzen Ruten wichtig, es _sollte_ eine ordentliche Frontbremsrolle (Shimano Größe 2500 oder äquivalente Daiwa mit 0,14er Geflecht verwendet weden. Zusatztipp: mit "welchefarbeauchimmer-Arc"-Gedöns macht ihr euch in dem Fall auch unglücklich.
Richtig eingesetzt wird dieser Stock dann zur (Zander)Waffe.

BeeJay

P.S.: Bitte keine "Bekehrungsversuche" in Sachen Arc, das Thema hatten wir schon X-Mal und die Rollen werden durch eine weitere Diskussion kein bisschen besser.


----------



## fishingchamp (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

schade...das hört sich ja nicht gut an...Mhhh...
ok...da ich nicht viel mehr ausgeben kann, habe ich mich um geguckt...
neue ruten, die zu auswahl stehen:
antares 210 (ml oder m)
speedmaster 210 (ml oder m)
gibts noch andere vorschläge?

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nochmal zurück zur Wartung von Multis. 

Ich hab seit heute (aus mir unerklärlichem Grund) das Problem, dass beim Wurf die Spule "kreischt". Es ist nicht das normale Geräusch beim werfen, sondern hört sich so an als ob die Spule zu schnell gedreht wird und deshalb ein kreischenden Ton von sich gibt. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das anders beschreiben soll...
Achsquetsche wurde überprüft, dadran kann es nicht liegen. 

Kann es sein, dass ich die zu viel Öl gegeben hab? Dafür macht sich die Folge aber recht spät bemerkbar.
Kann es sein, dass die nun zu wenig Öl hat? Würde mich auch wundern...

Ich hab das Gräusch nur beim Werfen mit einem Pop-Max gehört, aber auch noch keinen anderen Köder getestet. Damit dürfte das Gewicht kein Problem sein, zudem ging es bis heute auch ohne "kreischender" Spule. 

Bevor ich da nun mehr Öl/Fett oder sonstwas reindrücke wollte ich lieber fragen, ob ihr wisst was da zu tun ist? Wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Living Dead (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sandkorn irgendwo.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das wäre ja ein kratzen, oder sowas. Ich hab die auch teilweise auf, als Deckel ab und Spule raus und da ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## schroe (27. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> P.S.: Bitte keine "Bekehrungsversuche" in Sachen Arc, das Thema hatten wir schon X-Mal und die Rollen werden durch eine weitere Diskussion kein bisschen besser.



Hi BeeJay,
Arc,....Arc....? 
War das nicht die Rolle, von der die neue Stella abkopiert wurde?|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi BeeJay,
> Arc,....Arc....?
> War das nicht die Rolle, von der die neue Stella abkopiert wurde?|supergri


 

nicht nur Stella....auch die Fireblood


----------



## fishingchamp (28. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

kommt leute...ihr kennt doch sicher so viele rute...kennt niemand die ruten?
sind es straffe ruten oder eher nicht? etc...

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (28. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ne kenn ich nicht. 


Aber ich hab das Problem mit der "kreischenden" Spule gelöst. Zumindestens ist das jetzt weg und die Spule läuft wieder normal.

Ich hab die Magnetbremse einmal ausgepinselt (war zwar nichts zu sehen aber trotzdem). Dabei musste ich gleich ein kleinwenig damit rumspielen und hätte sie fast "zerlegt" (man gut da sind zwei Streifen drauf für die max. Bremseinstellung  so dass man die wieder in die richtige Position bekommt)

Dann hab ich noch je ein Tropfen Öl in das Spulenlager und in das Lager der Magnetbremse gemacht.


----------



## sickly86 (28. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich würd mir lieber die specialist holen, bevor du dir ne shimano zulegst. sie ist wie oben beschrieben sehr geil zum jiggen und gummizuppeln aller art. aber wie ich finde auch sehr gut für die großen squirrel und co geeignet. selbst bei geflochtener gibts kaum aussteiger und die bisse schlagen total geil ins handgelenk. natürlich lädt sich die rute nicht so optimal auf, aber bei einer statiocombo finde ich es auch eher unwichtig, wenn man jenes problem mit dem in der baitcasterei vergleicht.
du spürst exact, was der köder auf der anderen seite macht. ich steh da total drauf. reguläre stöcke mag ich weniger, zum cranken machts sinn, aber beim jerken muss die rute bei mir straff sein.


----------



## fishingchamp (28. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wenn dir räuber den köder nicht so gut einsaugen können ist es auch nicht so schlimm, denn oft hatte ich das  problem, dass sogar schon die barsche von 25 cm die squirrels komplett drinnen hatten...die kleineren lures werden so wie so mit einer anderen rute gefischt...

MFG
felix


----------



## Pilkman (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo BeeJay! 



BeeJay schrieb:


> Japp.
> ...die Spécialist Jig 190M ist aber trotz ihres vergleichweise moderaten Preises eine meiner Lieblingsruten geworden.
> ...ich besitze zwei, die 190M und die 210H. Letztere hat so/zu viel Bumms im Blank, dass ich sie nur zum schweren Jiggen an Kanälen und zum schweren Wurfangeln vom Boot aus verwende.  ...



Ich kann Deinen Postingauszügen nur zustimmen, auch bei mir ist die Medium-Variante der Specialist Jig die absolute Lieblingsrute geworden, die eigentlich immer mit muss und auch am häufigsten geangelt wird, weil sie ein so großes Spektrum an Ködern angelbar macht. Ich benutze sie in Ermangelung speziellerer Ruten auch noch sehr gern zum Twitchen von Wobblern der Squirrel-Klasse, der Super DD geht auch noch recht gut. 

Die Heavy-Variante fristet bei mir leider ein etwas tristes Dasein, weil sie wirklich im Vergleich zur Medium extrem knackig ist und ihr ein wenig die Schnelligkeit und "Elektrizität" der Medium fehlt. Danke nochmal, dass Du mir damals auch eher zur Medium für den Anfang geraten hast, umgekehrt eingestiegen hätte ich mir keine weitere Specialist Jig geholt und ich hätte die echt geile Medium nie kennengelernt. :q

Ich habe beide Varianten in 210cm und fahre damit auch sehr gut - vom Boot zum Wurfangeln ein idealer Längenkompromiss für fast alle Bereiche.


----------



## BeeJay (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> antares 210 (ml oder m)
> speedmaster 210 (ml oder m)


In Anbetracht dass du Jungangler bist und dir sicher nicht gleich mehrere Ruten kaufen wirst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine Speedmaster 210M kaufen.

Einmal ist sie mit €104,95 auch nicht ganz so teuer und zweitens wirst Du mit einer zweigeteilten Rute weniger Transportprobleme haben, als mit einer "Quasi"-Einteiligen. Ich habe selbst auch eine so kurz geteilte 210M (allerdings eine Aspire) und möchte dieses "Universalgerät" nicht mehr missen. Das Teil kannste dir notfalls auch mal an den Rucksack schnallen und mit dem Fahrrad ans Wasser...

Ich rate deshalb zur M-Variante, weil du damit auch die 79er Squirrlels, Gummikram (8cm-10cm GuFis gehen da schon noch) und Spinner bis Größe 3 fischen kannst.
Mit der Speedmaster machst du also nicht viel falsch.


schroe schrieb:


> Hi BeeJay,
> Arc,....Arc....?
> War das nicht die Rolle, von der die neue Stella abkopiert wurde?|supergri


Bring mich nicht zum Grinsen, ich hab schon Muskelkater in den Wangen. :q


Pilkman schrieb:


> Die Heavy-Variante fristet bei mir leider ein etwas tristes Dasein, weil sie wirklich im Vergleich zur Medium extrem knackig ist und ihr ein wenig die Schnelligkeit und "Elektrizität" der Medium fehlt. Danke nochmal, dass Du mir damals auch eher zur Medium für den Anfang geraten hast, umgekehrt eingestiegen hätte ich mir keine weitere Specialist Jig geholt und ich hätte die echt geile Medium nie kennengelernt. :q


Die 190M/210M sind meiner jetzigen Meinung nach die einzig wirklich gelungenen P&M Ruten, der Rest der Spécialist Serie ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und teilweise extrem lahm.

Ich hatte mir überlegt, mir noch eine 210M zuzulegen - für alle Fälle sozusagen. :q
Da ich aber im Frühjahr 2008 in die Staaten fliege und mit einer Loomis Walleye-Rute liebäugle...
Hmmmm. 

BeeJay


----------



## Pilkman (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

wo BeeJay gerade HAV verlinkt und auf die Medium Speedmaster hinweist - bei HAV gibt es auch gerade die Antares AX 210 M für gerade mal 119 Euro - mit der liebäugel ich auch noch für exakt den gleichen Zweck als kurzgeteiltere Uni-Rute. #6



BeeJay schrieb:


> ... die 190M/210M sind meiner jetzigen Meinung nach die einzig wirklich gelungenen P&M Ruten ....



Wenn ich im Heavy-Sektor nicht äußerst mager equipped wäre, hätte die P&M Specialist Jig 210 H auch schon ihren Weg zu Ebay gefunden... 
... aber so ist sie eine brauchbare Rute für Angelarten, bei denen nicht so viel Feeling gefragt ist. Ich habe sie ab und zu schon für große Blinker mißbraucht - erstaunlich, auch die bringen in manchen Situationen noch Fisch. :q


----------



## BeeJay (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Japp, aber die Antares ist vom Blank her für meinen Geschmack auf Dauer etwas zu nachgiebig. Wer nur mit Wobblern (bis Squirrel76 fischt), wird damit super zurecht kommen. Mir persönlich ist die Rute - in Ermangelung eines anderen Wortes - nicht "agil" genug.
Ich weiß jetzt bisher von zwei Leuten, die ihre Antares wieder verkauft haben, weil sie speziell mit Mono zu viele Bisse versemmelt haben.
Stünde ich vor der Wahl, *ich* würde trotzdem die Speedmaster nehmen, oder zusehen, ob ich noch irgendwo eine Aspire AX 210MH auftreiben kann. :q
Just my 2 Cents...

BeeJay


----------



## Pilkman (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin BeeJay,

aber der Speedmaster wird doch im allgemeinen auch ein eher nachgiebiger und im Vergleich zu den anderen Shimano-Blanks identischer Labelung eher weicherer, wenn auch schneller Blank nachgesagt, oder? Ich bin ehrlich, ich konnte das noch nicht im direkten Vergleich nachprüfen.

Die Speedmaster ist zumindest von der Shopangabe her auch wesentlich leichter als die Antares AX.


----------



## fishingchamp (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

man..jetzt bin ich ja total hin und her gerissen...also ich fine, dass die specialist einfach am geilsten aussieht...da kommt aber nur die 190 für mich in frage, den die andere ist zu lang zum transport...wahrscheinlich werde ich auch die specialist nehmen...wenn ich ende der woche bestellen, dann ist die ende nächster woche da...ich freu mich schon...


MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ne kenn ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Aber ich hab das Problem mit der "kreischenden" Spule gelöst. Zumindestens ist das jetzt weg und die Spule läuft wieder normal.
> ...


 

Anscheinend ist das Problem doch nicht gelöst.

Weiß keiner was es sein kann? Kann es sein, dass das von mit verwendete Öl zu dünn ist?

Eigendlich kann es ja nur an der Spule liegen, da die ja frei ist beim Werfen und sich der Rest der Rolle nichtmehr mitdreht. 

Dreck (Sand, Staub, Fussel, ...) war nicht zu sehen als ich sie offen hatte und etwas nachgeölt hab.


----------



## sickly86 (29. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

zu viel öl ist auch nicht gut, vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Etwa alle 10 Sessions bekommen die Achslager der Spule einen Tropfen Öl (erhält die Wurfeigenschaften). Die Magneten kontrolliere und reinige ich bei diesem "Kleinservice", wenn ich eh den Seitendeckel demontiert habe. Danach evtl noch ein Tröpfchen Öl in die Knäufe.


 

Wenn schroe die alle 10 mal Angeln ölt, hab ich mit meinen nach 2 Monaten ölen nichts falsch gemacht. 

Eigendlich könnten höchstens der neue Tropfen zu viel sein, jedoch war das Geräusch schon vorher da. Weiteres Öl werde ich auch nicht mehr reinkippen, es sei denn hier hat einer eine definitive Lösung.

Kann es sein, dass das von mir verwendete Öl nicht gut war? 

Zur Viskosität (richtig geschrieben?  Wenn nicht denkt es euch richtig) kann ich nichts sagen. Das ist Öl von Märklin, also für richtige Feinmechanik in den Zügen die Teilweise deutlich teurer sind als eine Rolle. Bisher hat das in den Stationärrollen immer gut geklappt und nie Ärger gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Chrizzi
Schau mal hier:





Das Eisenbahnmotoröl ist bestimmt zu dünn.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hmm... hab ich irgendwie eine Chance das Öl rauszubekommen? Oder kann ich einfach ein Tropfen dickeres Öl (mit Glück kann ich etwas Shimanoöl in die Daiwa tröpfeln) dazu geben und es verteilt sich schon?

Ich hab das Eisenbahnöl nun einfach mal als "Gear oil" in deiner Zeichnung genommen, in der Tat ist es sehr flüssig (fast schon so wie Speiseöl), da ich aber andere Öle nicht kenne weiß ich nicht ob es zu dünn ist.

Edit:
Wieso eigendlich Gear oil ? Ich bin da wohl mit der Farbe durch'n Tüddel gekommen, klar meinte ich das WD40, also das dünnste.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Einbahnmotoröl ist meistens eine noch bessere und dünnere Qualität als Nähmaschinenöl, für die winzigen Motoren. Mußt du fast beim WD40 einordnen.

Säubern geht recht gut mit Q-Tips (Ohrstäbchen).


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Klar ich meinte auch das WD40... siehe mein vorheriger Post - blöde Farben 

Hmm das Öl ist ja man in 2 Kugellager drin, da bekomm ich das ja nun schlecht mitm Q-Tip raus.

Ich seh da auch keine Möglickeit die Lager auszubauen, zumindestens hab ich keine Lust dazu die Spule/Magnetbremse zu zerlegen. 

Das Öl ist in den beiden Lagern die bei Bild 1. abgebildet sind: http://img169.*ih.us/img169/7305/fettoellh3.jpg
Ok das Bild ist ein bisschen groß, aber so sieht man alles 

Dazu hab ich damals das Öl auch in Bild 2. getropft, da sieht es aber ganz gut aus und der Teil ist ja nicht am Wurf beteiligt, da die Spule ja ausgeklinkt wird und sich in den beiden Lagern (Bild1.) bewegt.

Ich werd morgen mal nen Kumpel fragen, ob er Shimanoöl hat oder ob es nur Shimanofett ist. Ansonsten muss ich wohl die Alphas für ein paar Tage in Ruhe lassen, da ich (besonders die Lager) nicht beschädigen möchte.


Aber weiter werfen konnte ich schon mit dem dünnen Öl (5m mehr oder so) zumindestens fliegt so ein Popper mit 14g schon seine paar Meter. Bis die ersten Geräusche auftraten 

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich denke mal das dürfte das Problem lösen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Problem lösen, wie ich das Öl rausbekomme.


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

nochmal ´ne Frage zu den ganzen Fetten und Ölen: Ich verwende Kugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt, aber bei filigraneren Spinnrollen führt das eher zu einem weniger weichen, wenn auch sauberem Lauf. |kopfkrat

Bei meinen großen Brandungsrollen ist mir das wurscht und fällt auch lange nicht so stark ins Gewicht. 

Gibt´s nicht irgendwie einfach ein empfehlenswertes Motorenöl, was man in die Rollen injizieren kann?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Geh zum Angelladen und frag nach Rollenöl. Der sollte sowas haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Gibt´s nicht irgendwie einfach ein empfehlenswertes Motorenöl, was man in die Rollen injizieren kann?


Also synthetisches (extrem sauberes) Motorenöl sollte immer gehen, greift nach meiner Erfahrung auch keine Kunststoffe an. Genau da gibt es die verschiedenen Viskositätsklassen ab WD-0 oder WD-5 und bis 90, 100, 120 rauf.
Drehzahlfest sind die auf jeden Fall auch. Wie die an einem Multi-Lager passen und funzen kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen #c.
Je kleiner und feiner die Rolle ist, umso besser muß das Öl passen, s.o.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe, ich denke mal das dürfte das Problem lösen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Problem lösen, wie ich das Öl rausbekomme.



Schau mal hier, Slotti ist Spezialist im Kugellageraussprühen mit Bremsenreiniger:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1739423&postcount=5

Vlt. hilft das?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1739474&postcount=7

Das sieht aber nicht so gut aus. Dazu weil Slotti das noch so halb bestätigt.


Es hat etwa 2-3 Wochen gedauert bis sich das dünnere Öl durchgesetzt hat. Eigendlich müsste das ganze doch ein Ende haben, wenn ich da ein Tropfen (passendes) dickeres Öl zugebe. Ok, dann ist da vielleicht etwas viel drin, aber da dickeres Öl drin ist dürfte das ganze auch besser laufen.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das Öl von Shimano soll ziemlich genau das gleiche sein wie das von Märklin, zumindestens gleich "flüssig". 

Die Geräusche beim Werfen sind immernoch da - fragt mich nicht warum. Hat hier irgendjemand eine Idee was es sein kann? Oder muss ich die Rolle komplett zerlegen und alles neu fetten und ölen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Es hat etwa 2-3 Wochen gedauert bis sich das dünnere Öl durchgesetzt hat. Eigendlich müsste das ganze doch ein Ende haben, wenn ich da ein Tropfen (passendes) dickeres Öl zugebe. Ok, dann ist da vielleicht etwas viel drin, aber da dickeres Öl drin ist dürfte das ganze auch besser laufen.


Also wenn Du die verschiedenen Öle einfach so in der Rolle mischt, ist es eigentlich kein Wunder, daß die Schmierung nicht stimmt. :g


----------



## Chrizzi (1. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab das Shimanoöl gar nicht da reingetan, da es nach aussage von Kumpel genau das gleiche wie das Eisenbahnöl sein soll.


----------



## fishingchamp (6. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi,
ich habe mir jetzt letzten samstag die specialist jig geordert per nachname...kann es dann sein, dass eine bestellung innerhalb deutschlands mehr als 5 tage beraucht? bei einer bestellung mit überweisung ist das ja total normal, aber wenn sie das paket am montag losgeschickt haben, dann dauert es wegen der post doch nicht 5 tage bis bis zur ankunft...ich hoffe, dass das paket dann morgen kommt...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,
hab mal ne Frage....

Kann es sein das die Daiko DetourSerie die selbe wie die P&M Specialist Jig 190/210 M/H ist???

Danke im Voraus...

mfg Flo


----------



## BeeJay (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nur weil ein optisch ähnliches Handteil verbaut wurde?
Sehr kühne Theorie. 

BeeJay


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

Auch der Anfang des Blanks sehen sich auch ziemlich ähnlich....War auch keine Theorie nur ne Frage

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das denke ich auch nicht. Daiko produziert doch sicherlich in Asien irgendwo. P&M sitzt doch in Frankreich (oder bin ich da verkehrt?). Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das das gleiche sein soll.


----------



## D.ner (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wobei der Blank der P&M bestimmt nicht aus Frankreich ist...^^


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



D.ner schrieb:


> wobei der Blank der P&M bestimmt nicht aus Frankreich ist...^^


 
Da ist wahrscheinlich was wahres dran.


----------



## Galakticus (16. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Da ich als stiller Leser dieser Forumsrunde feststellen konnte, dass hier so einige Multirollen-Spezialisten versammelt sind, möchte ich dies nutzen und hier einen Wunsch äußern. Könnten wir vielleicht eine genauere Aufstellung (wie sie teilweise schon angefangen wurde) machen, welche Ruten bzw. welche Rute-Rollen-Kombi ihr mit welchen Gewichten bzw. Ködern fischt. Zum Beispiel variieren die Angaben auf den Ruten und das tatsächliche WG der Ruten oft sehr stark und auch mit einer einfachen Umrechungsformel von OZ in Gramm ist es dann nicht getan. Gleiches gilt meiner Ansicht nach auch für die angeblich dazu passenden Schnurklassen. Ich weiß das da auch eine Menge an Führungsstil des Anglers, Wurftechnik und ... eine Rolle spielen, aber ein wenig mehr systematische Angaben würden mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung welche Ausrüstung für die verwendeten Köder sinnvoll sein könnten, nützlich sein. 
zum Beispiel: (Rute:/ Rolle:/ Schnur: Tragkraft/ Köder: WG > Min-Max) 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## don_king (16. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Eigentlich passen die WG-Angaben der Amis und Japaner recht gut... #h


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab nur die P&M Specialist Casting - WG: 7-28g

Die Angabe passt eigendlich ganz gut, jedoch das Optimum liegt bei etwa 10-20g


----------



## Galakticus (16. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Meine Erfahrung geht bisher in eine andere Richtung. Beschränkt sich aber auf Ausrüstungsgegenständen die in Europa (regulär) erhältlich sind. #d 
Ein Beispiel gefällig. Da soll es doch tatsächlich Angler geben die die Illex Jig & Worm zum Jerken verwenden. Dabei hat die doch nur 7-28g WG (!!) oder die Quantum Bass Tour Edition mit 1/4 -3/4 oz wird da mal locker mit 70g-Jerkbaits gefischt. |kopfkrat (Dabei war doch 1 oz = 28g, oder?) ... und wenn ich dann noch unterschiedliche Schnüre ins Spiel bringe, wird es erst recht interessant. Ich stelle mir gerade einen Wurfversuch mit diesem Ködergewicht unter einer 10lb-Schnur vor. :c

Zumindest würden mir diese Angaben doch ein wenig mehr Einblick, über das Spektrum was in dem jeweiligen Ausrüstungsteil steckt geben und daran bin ich sehr interessiert.|wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



don_king schrieb:


> Eigentlich passen die WG-Angaben der ... Japaner recht gut... #h


 
Stimmt! 



Galakticus schrieb:


> ....zum Beispiel: (Rute:/ Rolle:/ Schnur: Tragkraft/ Köder: WG > Min-Max)
> Was haltet ihr davon?


 
Beispiel:

* Megabass Cyclone (WG "umgerechnet" 7-21 Gramm): für mich optimaler Wurfbereich 12-18 Gramm; kombiniert mit Daiwa Alphas 103F + Nitlon Bait II 12LB


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> * Megabass Cyclone (WG "umgerechnet" 7-21 Gramm): für mich optimaler Wurfbereich 12-18 Gramm; kombiniert mit Daiwa Alphas 103F + Nitlon Bait II 12LB


 
Das man "unten" das WG nicht gut ausnutzen kann liegt wohl teils an der Rute und an der Rolle und (vor allem) am eigenen Können. 

Ich denke das man auch 7g mit der P&M werfen könnte, z.B. werf ich auch 7,5g damit - aber nur mit dem Wind 

Aber das ist die Grenze von der Rute und von der Rolle. Dazu kommt dann noch eine 0.285mm dicke Schnur und dass die 7,5g als Wind Killer Bill nicht gerade aerodynamisch sind.


----------



## snoekbaars (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin!!

Sorry, wenn ich mich da mal einmische.

Ich finde den Vorschlag mit einer Tabelle über MultiRutenundRollenGetackel ausserordentlich gut.

Wie wäre es, wenn man, bevor nun evtl. Viele hier dankenswerter Weise ihre Erfahrungen mit den real zu werfenden Gewichten mit bestimmten Ruten/Rollen/KöderKombinationen hier posten und all' die wertvollen Erfahrungen wieder in den Weiten des Threads unter gehen, ähnlich z.B. den oben festgetackerten Threads z.B. im Meerforellenforum des AB einen neuen Thread hierfür beginnt der von einem Mod entsprechend behandelt wird?

Es müsste sich nur Jemand finden der den Thread pflegt.
Am Anfang ist das sicher etwas zu tun, später dann wohl weniger.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Bernhard* (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das man "unten" das WG nicht gut ausnutzen kann liegt wohl teils an der Rute und an der Rolle und (vor allem) am eigenen Können.
> 
> Ich denke das man auch 7g mit der P&M werfen könnte, z.B. werf ich auch 7,5g damit - aber nur mit dem Wind
> 
> Aber das ist die Grenze von der Rute und von der Rolle. Dazu kommt dann noch eine 0.285mm dicke Schnur und dass die 7,5g als Wind Killer Bill nicht gerade aerodynamisch sind.


 
Soll heissen, dass ich nicht werfen kann, oder wie?

Habe auch schon 7-Gramm-Köder mit der Kombo geworfen und so auch meine Fische gefangen.
Mir gings in meinem Post um´s optimale WG-Spektrum.

Ausserdem ist der Schnurdurchmesser bei der Baitcaster bei weitem nicht so weiten-entscheidend wie bei einer Statio-Combo.


----------



## sa-s (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Soll heissen, dass ich nicht werfen kann, oder wie?
> 
> Habe auch schon 7-Gramm-Köder mit der Kombo geworfen und so auch meine Fische gefangen.
> Mir gings in meinem Post um´s optimale WG-Spektrum.
> ...



naaaa,

des hat er sicher nicht gemeint.#h

wahrscheinlich hat er dein post nicht so genau gelesen.

aber von der idee bin ich auch sehr begeistert, habe mir sogar selber schon eine kleine datenbank angelegt, wer fischt was.

sinnvoll wäre eine tabelle mit offiziellen angaben und eigener bewertung.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Soll heissen, dass ich nicht werfen kann, oder wie?
> 
> Habe auch schon 7-Gramm-Köder mit der Kombo geworfen und so auch meine Fische gefangen.
> Mir gings in meinem Post um´s optimale WG-Spektrum.
> ...


 

Ne das hab ich nicht gemeint, da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich mein nur damit, dass es schwer ist mit einer Rolle und Rute für je beides den Minimalpunkt gut werfen zu können. Das merk ich selbst mit der P&M (WG 7-28g) + Alphas F (7-20/25g wurde mir gesagt). 

Irgendwo muss ja der Punkt sein, wo sich die Rute nichmehr optimal aufläd und die Rolle nichtmehr optimal mitmacht, das sind bei mir in etwa die 7-8g. Wenn ich eine Rute hätte mit weniger WG dürfte es wohl auch darunter gehen, da immerhin ein Teil mitspielt, aber es wird nicht optimal gehen da die Alphas für das nicht ausgelegt sein soll.




> sinnvoll wäre eine tabelle mit offiziellen angaben und eigener bewertung.


 
Das stimmt allerdings. Eigendlich wäre die Tabelle wohl mehr für die Rollen wichtig, da es bei den Ruten ja schon draufsteht. Natürlich arbeitet die Rute im WG besser als an der WG-Grenze - sofern das WG richtig draufsteht, was man eigendlich bei Megabass/Illex/Evergreen/Daiko und wie sie nicht alle heißen sein sollte, da die Ruten ja für solche Köder ausgelegt sind.

Ich hab bei *JapanTackle* folgendes gefunden, was Rollen angeht:
Daiwa Pixy: 1/8-3/8oz / 3,5-10,5g
Daiwa Presso: 1/16-1/4oz / 1,75-7g
Scorpion MG 1000 / 1001 : 1/8-1/4oz / 3,5-7g

Bei den anderen Rollen steht leider nichts bei. Aber interessant zu sehen, dass man mit der Presso (richtige Rute vorrausgesetzt) 1,75g werfen können soll.

Eine solche Tabelle wäre sehr gut, so kann man auch "Einsteigern" das ganze erleichtern, wenn sie eine Rolle/Rute suchen. 
Auch ich würde gerne wissen welche Multi was wirft, z.B. hat man mir gesagt, dass die Zillion von 20-70g gut ist. Da hab ich aber schon meine bedenken und ich glaub dass die auch weniger wirft.


----------



## Galakticus (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie ich sehe, scheint es doch bei einigen einen solchen Bedarf bezüglich Infoübersicht zu geben. Hier vielleicht eine mögliche inhaltliche Gliederung bezüglich was wäre wichtig. Ich bitte um Änderung, Ergänzung, Anmerkungen. 

Ruten:
- Länge
- Gewicht
- Teilung
- Aktion (Welche Kategorien wären sinnvoll?)
- WG (OZ und/ oder WG)
- Köderspektrum (z.B. Aktion des Köders > Rückmeldung an den Angler für gute Köderführung, ...)

Rollen:
- Gewicht 
- Schnurkapazität 
- Spektrum des Wurfgewichts
- (Köderspektrum)

Getestet Rute+Rolle+Schnur+Köder-Kombination mit "subjektiver" Bewertung:
- absolutes "no go" 
- ungeeignet 
- bedingt einsetzbar
- gute Einsatzmöglichkeiten
- optimales Einsatzfeld

+ die jeweiligen Testbedingungen (Führungsstil, Wetterbedingungen,...) und eine kurze Begründung für das Bewertungsurteil (Warum so bewertet). 

Was haltet ihr davon? #h


----------



## rainer1962 (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Galakticus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? #h


 

ist mir ehrlich zuviel arbeit#h
zumal das alles schon geschrieben steht und dieser fred auch nicht mehr das ist wofür er eigentlich gedacht war, nämlich Combos die in der naja "high End Klasse" liegen, und nicht über irgendwelche basstour editions und sonstigen krams, warum sollen die leute alles hier aufschreiben, wenn andre zu bequem sind sich den fred durchzulesen???


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Galakticus schrieb:


> Ruten:
> - Länge
> - Gewicht
> - Teilung
> ...


 
Wer soll sich denn die Arbeit machen?

Also: 
1. Teilweise steht bei den Ködern von MB bei welche Rute dafür geeignet ist: 


			
				Anthrax schrieb:
			
		

> MATCHING RODS (DESTROYER series)
> --------------------------------------
> DESTROYER & Pagani F0~F4 Class
> BAIT CASTING MODEL


 
Dazu sind auch bei den Ruten oftmals angegeben für welche Köderklasse die gedacht sind. Z.B. Crankbaits, Spinner-/Buzzbaits, Popper.....
Dann gibt es diverse Schnüre, sogar topwater lines (die schwimmen).



> Ruten:
> - Länge
> - Gewicht
> - Teilung
> ...


Länge = steht beim Hersteller/Shop
Gewicht = steht auch da, es sei denn es ist ein Stein wie die gelbe Ashura mit dem komischen Rollenhalter
Teilung = steht da
Aktion = steht oftmals beim Hersteller
WG = steht da
Köderspektrum = ist abhängig vom WG und vom Rutentyp (z.B. popper rod)

Als einzig sinnvoll würde ich eine Auflistung vom WG der Multirollen halten. Aber da diese Angaben auch stark an die Rute gebunden sind, ist das auch nur eine grobe Richtlinie. Dazu werden hier wohl kaum alle Multis irgendwo stecken, so dass wir hier eine umfangreiche Liste davon bekommen. 
Wenn man da fragen zu der einen oder anderen Rolle hat, sollte man hier speziell nach der Rolle fragen (wenn's hier nicht shcon drinsteht) oder besser gleich den Japaner (wenn man den Japaner fragt kann man das hier natürlich gleicht reinschreiben).


----------



## rainer1962 (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @Chrizzi,
> keine schlechte Idee,.......aber,......


 
....wer und vor allem für was und wen soll sich hier jemand diese Arbeit aufhalsen und tagelang irgendwelche tabellen ausfüllen???


----------



## rainer1962 (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

....nur damit dann irgendwer wieder daherkommt, der weder köder noch Combo kennt und dann einem wieder alles zerredet?????


----------



## snoekbaars (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moinsen!!#h

Hier, hier und hier wurde etwas Ähnliches in anderen Foren des Anglerboardes schon aufgezogen.#6
Sicher hat es nicht annähernd so viele Einzelheiten wie Galakticus es vorschlägt.
Aber wenn man es auf die wirklich wichtigsten Angaben reduziert halte ich es nicht für unmöglich.
Man muss ja nicht zu jeder möglichen Kombi nen Roman schreiben.
Ich glaube längerfristig reduziert es eher die Fragen der Newbies im Forum, zumindest hat es sich dort so gezeigt.

Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag.:vik:

TL
Ralph


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das Problem ist ja, dass es die tollen Ruten von MB/Evergreen oder andere hier nicht gibt. Nur die Selbstimporte sind hier vertreten udn da die nicht gerade günstig sind, auch noch selten gesäät. 

Zu den Ruten von Illex gibt es womöglich genug Infos, da man diese ja auch selbst noch im Laden (falls der die hat) begrabbeln kann und sich noch selbst ein Bild machen kann. 

Eine Megabassrute (oder anderes Japan/US Modell) kauf ich entweder auf Verdacht, weil das WG zu meinen Ködern passt und ich denke das die Rute von der Länge/Aktion/Zuordnung zu den Ködern her passt, oder weil gerade hier jemand eine Rute für solche Köder hat und sagt, die passt. 

Ich denke es ist nicht gerade leicht eine richtig Umfangreiche Liste aufzustellen. Jedoch fände ich, um die Grundidee aufzufangen, eine Liste ähnlich wie im MeFo Bereich, nach dem Motto:

Combo: P&M Specialist Casting (7-28g WG) + Daiwa Alphas Type F
Köder: (bei mir) von Squirrel bis zum Pop-Max - alles was so im WG Hardbait ist außer Spinner (Schnurdrall)

Mehr hab ich nicht  damit wäre ich fix durch. 

Jedoch wenn man so eine Liste hätte, der Aufwand ist ja je nach Comboanzahl gegeben, könnten man gezielter Fragen, da man ein Überblick hat und auch gezielt diejenigen Fragen kann wie gut das geht. 

Die Grunidee ist ok, jedoch ohne diesen ganzen Roman. So eine kleine Liste reicht auch. Die Infos zu den Ruten (Länge und so) kann man im Netz auch so finden, aber so hat man eine kleine Einordnung und weiß wonach man suchem muss.


----------



## Jüso (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist das Problem doch nicht gelöst.
> 
> Weiß keiner was es sein kann? Kann es sein, dass das von mit verwendete Öl zu dünn ist?
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem kenne ich zu gut #h.

Eine sehr einfache und erfolgreiche Lösung ist oft ein " Reset " aller Multieinstellungen. D.h. einfach mal alle Einstellmöglichkeiten auf die leichtesten Einstellungen aufdrehen, wie z.B. Sternbremse, Schleifbremse, Magnetbremse ( bei Shimano VBS alle Gewichte nach unten ). Dann kurz die Spule aus dem Gehäuse entfernen und wieder montieren. Nach 2-3 vorsichtigen Würfen alle Einstellungen wieder wie vor dem Reset vornehmen, und die Multi sollte wieder einwandfrei funktionieren.

Sollte die Rolle immer noch kreischen sollte man sie so wie im ersten Abschnitt der Erklärung im unteren Link mit Bantan Öl ( ist bei Shimano dabei ) reinigen ( Maintance Tips ). Oftmals setzen sich viele Schmutzpartikel ab, vorallem die auf dem Wasser schwimmenden Pflanzenpollen werden mit der Schnur direkt ins Multigehäuse transportiert und verkleben an den unmöglichsten Stellen oft in mehreren Schichten und können auch so die exakte Justierung der beweglichen Teile beinflussen.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/reel_maintenance_instractions.-MainContent-0001-DownloadFile.tmp/Maintenance%20Tips-%20Baitcasting%20Reels%20(2%20pages).pdf.pdf

Bei Mahlgeräuschen oder Quitschen aus dem Lagergehäuse wird es dann schon mal komplizierter ( siehe im Link Haevy Duty Maintance ) Leute mit 2 linken Händen wie ich sollten aber Multis wie z.B. eine Calais von Shimano dann lieber einschicken um Frust beim Zusammenbauen zu vermeiden |supergri


http://fish.shimano.com/publish/etc/medialib/sac_fishing_media/reel_exploded_views/2005_evs.Par.0003.File.tmp/cl201a.pdf.pdf


----------



## snoekbaars (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moinmoin!!#h



schroe schrieb:


> Sorry Ralph,
> ...
> Der Thread bietet in meinen Augen schon einiges an Informationen. Teilweise auch Infos darüber, wer welches Material benutzt. Wenn das Gerät dann deine Neugierde weckt, würde ich meine Fragen dort konkret anbringen.



Es ging mir da auch nur sekundär um mich. Ich hatte es schon genau so gemacht und z.B. Rainer angefunkt.
Und wenn ich hier im Thread gefragt hatte wurde mir auch äusserst sachkundig geholfen. #6:m

So eine Liste hätte mir aber wahrscheinlich auch schon geholfen, meine Vorstellungen und Wünsche zu präzisieren.

Man kann es natürlich immer so oder so machen.#c

Da ich ja prinzipiell sowieso lieber mit der Fliege fische werde ich diesbezüglich sehr wahrscheinlich auch vergleichsweise dilettantisch bleiben.:q



TL
Ralph
P.S.: Ich hab bald ne P&M Casting und später irgendwann ne Alphas. Dann sehen wir weiter.:g


----------



## fishingchamp (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass es die tollen Ruten von MB/Evergreen oder andere hier nicht gibt. Nur die Selbstimporte sind hier vertreten udn da die nicht gerade günstig sind, auch noch selten gesäät.



also bei crankheadz gibt es evergreen's und day's...die day's kosten um die 200 euro und die evergreen's von 350 bis 475 (bin mir da nicht so sicher) euro...
angeblich soll die angleroase bald wieder megabass reinbekommen, aber ob das auch stimmt... *hmmm*

MFG
felix


----------



## sa-s (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> also bei crankheadz gibt es evergreen's und day's...die day's kosten um die 200 euro und die evergreen's von 350 bis 475 (bin mir da nicht so sicher) euro...
> angeblich soll die angleroase bald wieder megabass reinbekommen, aber ob das auch stimmt... *hmmm*
> 
> MFG
> felix




das ist ja interessant, im shop konnte ich bisher keine entdecken?


----------



## fishingchamp (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

frag ml per e-mail an...die haben welche...garantiert...
hier steht auch schon was über die ruten dort:
http://www.spanish-fishing.de/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=132

MFG
felix

PS:
ich hoffe, dass ihr keine probleme mit dem link habe...sonst macht ihn einfach weg... ;-)

MFG
felix


----------



## sa-s (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wusste ja gar nicht, dass der heinzmann, jetzt auch stecken verscheppert. bis kürzlich war er noch ein süchtiger, wie ich!


----------



## fishingchamp (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

der muss doch geld für seine neuen richtig edeln combos haben...da ist so etwas wie ne fantasista schnell verkauft... *G*
ich wäre da ja schon froh so eine zu haben...

MFG
felix


----------



## Chrizzi (18. September 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Jüso schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich zu gut #h.
> 
> Sollte die Rolle immer noch kreischen sollte man sie so wie im ersten Abschnitt der Erklärung im unteren Link mit Bantan Öl ( ist bei Shimano dabei ) reinigen ( Maintance Tips ). Oftmals setzen sich viele Schmutzpartikel ab, vorallem die auf dem Wasser schwimmenden Pflanzenpollen werden mit der Schnur direkt ins Multigehäuse transportiert und verkleben an den unmöglichsten Stellen oft in mehreren Schichten und können auch so die exakte Justierung der beweglichen Teile beinflussen.
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/reel_maintenance_instractions.-MainContent-0001-DownloadFile.tmp/Maintenance%20Tips-%20Baitcasting%20Reels%20(2%20pages).pdf.pdf


 

Das werde ich mir nachher mal genauer ansehen und testen. 
Ich hab eine Daiwa Alphas F, ob die so mit der Calais zu vergleichen ist weiß ich nicht. 

Aber ich hab die Bremse und alles schon offen gehabt, jedoch so keine "Leerwürfe" damit gemacht, vondaher denke ich dass es irgendwas mit dem "Dreck" im Wasser zu tun haben könnte. Immerhin schwimmt hier (in der Au) allerhand rum.


----------



## fisheye_67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sicher, funxt prima - solange du dich beim ködergewicht jenseits der 10 gr. bewegst.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> sicher, funxt prima - solange du dich beim ködergewicht jenseits der 10 gr. bewegst.


 

und sie dementsprechend auf die passende Rute schraubst....

allerdings gibts für das Geld besseres, steht aber hier im Fred alles schon drin


----------



## fishingchamp (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi,
also ich habe schon in die suchfunktion benutzt und leider noch keine guten infos bekommen...ich würde gerne wissen, ab wieviel gramm man mit der zillion (die mit der roten spule) gut werfen kann...
als rute hatte ich an eine rute mit 1 oz gedacht...so für mb leviathan, live-x revenge oder mal nen größeren topwaterbait von ca 10 cm...mir ist es ehr wichtig, dass ich die wobbler gut fischen kann, denn bei dem topwaterbait kriege ich die für dann schon noch hin...die rute sollte so um die 6,6 feet lang sein und nicht unbedingt über 27000yen (zzgl. versand und zoll) drüber sein...hat jemand gute vorschläge?

ach übrigens...
ich habe jetzt die specialist jig und fische sie eigentlich nur auf großbarsch im rhein...dort wird sie doch nicht mit wobblern sondern mit dem ds-system benutzt...da ich an den kaimauern fische, wo sehr viel strömung ist, fällt die straffe aktion und die härtere spitze nicht negativ auf...außerdem ist der drill an der rute saugeil, da die schläge fast koplett ins handgelenk gehen...


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*Tipp:*

Wer noch auf der Suche ist nach einer leichten, hochwertigen Wobbler-Rute ---> bei PLAT gibts die Megabass Shabbler gerade zum Discount-Preis!!!


----------



## ivo (15. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Welche Wobbler (Gewichte) kann ich den mit der fischen?

Gruß ivo




			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> *Tipp:*
> 
> Wer noch auf der Suche ist nach einer leichten, hochwertigen Wobbler-Rute ---> bei PLAT gibts die Megabass Shabbler gerade zum Discount-Preis!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



ivo schrieb:


> Welche Wobbler (Gewichte) kann ich den mit der fischen?
> 
> Gruß ivo


 
"*F3-69XS Shabbler* (Regular, 1/32-3/8 oz., 4-12 lbs.)"

Lt. Hersteller also  0,9 bis 10,5 Gramm - und die MB-Angaben sollen ziemlich realistisch sein. Ist halt auch sehr abhängig von der Tauchtiefe (Gegendruck!) des Köders.

Hier noch die Rieview von TackleTour

p.s. bei PLAT ist aber scheinbar schon die letzte Shabbler weg! |rolleyes


----------



## sp!nner (15. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab sie auch nimmer gefunden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hej,

um den Theared nochmal aufleben zulassen suche noch eine Combo die den Bereich 15-30g abdeckt zum Jackall, Megabass und co. twitchen.

Also eine Nr. größer als meine Scorpioncombo

Bevorzugt Baitcaster aber wenn es eine ordentliche Satiocombo dazu gibt würde diese mich auch interessieren.

mfg Flo


----------



## Mike85 (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also ich bin mit meiner Fantasista zufrieden. 

WG 10-40gr. 
Im moment noch mit Viento aber bald mit Calais...wird ne prima Kombo werden. Weiß ja nicht was Du ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich fische die daiwa one&half in -28gr Lureweight mit ner Viento und ner zoom 7 mit 8,4kg tragkraft und bin seeehr zufrieden :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ne Fantasia ist zu hart und ne Viento soll nicht wirklich drauf

Preis....500€ ohne Porto und Zoll usw...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ne Fantasia ist zu hart und ne Viento soll nicht wirklich drauf
> 
> Preis....500€ ohne Porto und Zoll usw...


 
dann spar ein bissel und hol dir die millionäre :vik:


----------



## moped (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Flo,

hast Du schon mal über die Twitche von MAD nachgedacht, die liegt auf jeden Fall locker in Deinem Preisrahmen, ist eine Spitzenrute, sehr universell und in den "Harrison Blank Fans" findest Du etliche Testberichte von mir, burn77, schroe und rainer1962 dazu. Nur mal so ein Gedanke, schau`s Dir mal an!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Mike85 (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Viento wird bei mir bald nur noch Vertikal genutzt...deshalb kommt ja die Calais...aber finde nicht das die fanta zu hart ist...für Squirrel twitchen optimal


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hatte die Fantasia noch nicht gefischt vertraue da aber voll und ganz aixellent

@moped: Jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht werde mir den Bericht noch mal anschauen


----------



## Mike85 (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hatte die Fantasia noch nicht gefischt vertraue da aber voll und ganz aixellent



Hehe...er müsste es ja wissen...hab die Fanta ja von Ihm... #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

das ist dann halt Geschmackssache 

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> um den Theared nochmal aufleben zulassen suche noch eine Combo die den *Bereich 15-30g* abdeckt zum Jackall, Megabass und co. twitchen. ...
> 
> *Bevorzugt Baitcaster* aber wenn es eine ordentliche Satiocombo dazu gibt würde diese mich auch interessieren.


 
Bei Megabass ne F4 oder sogar F5. Evtl. ne Power Griffon vielleicht. Von Daiko, Graphiteleader usw. gäbe es sicher auch noch einige gute und günstigere Ruten im MH- oder H-Bereich die passen würden.


----------



## sp!nner (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> um den Theared nochmal aufleben zulassen suche noch eine Combo die den Bereich 15-30g abdeckt zum Jackall, Megabass und co. twitchen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Fantasista ist Perfekt für diesen WG-Bereich #6
Zu hart ist sie villeicht für kleine Squirrels und Co,also unter 10g.Dafür habe ich mir auch ne andere Rute geholt in 1/2 oz mit ner Pixy.
Mit der Fantasista + Sol fische ich etwa im 10-25g Bereich oder mal DD`er in der Strömung-eben da wo ne 1/2 oz Rute in die Knie geht.

PS. ich hätte noch eine (2-te) nagelneue/ungefischte 1,80er Fantasista abzugeben... PN falls Interesse. :g


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



moped schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> hast Du schon mal über die Twitche von MAD nachgedacht, die liegt auf jeden Fall locker in Deinem Preisrahmen, ist eine Spitzenrute, sehr universell und in den "Harrison Blank Fans" findest Du etliche Testberichte von mir, burn77, schroe und rainer1962 dazu. Nur mal so ein Gedanke, schau`s Dir mal an!
> 
> ...


 

Moped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Rute heisst *"TWITCHING HORNET"*


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Moped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Rute heisst *"TWITCHING HORNET"*


 
Wir haben die gekauft, da gab´s den Namen noch garnicht!
Meine heisst "twitching horny" :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Köder Arnaud 100 und co...z.b. 79 Squirrel DD in der Strömung ist da meine Rute zu weich für den noch ordentlich zu twitchen....

Rollen wäre dann wohl die Alphas oder?

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Köder Arnaud 100 und co...z.b. 79 Squirrel DD in der Strömung ist da meine Rute zu weich für den noch ordentlich zu twitchen....
> 
> Rollen wäre dann wohl die Alphas oder?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Fischt meine MB F4-66x mit Alphas ohne Weiteres! Zukünftig würde ich aber eher von "Regular" auf "Fast" Action umsteigen...


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Fischt meine MB F4-66x mit Alphas ohne Weiteres! Zukünftig würde ich aber eher von "Regular" auf "Fast" Action umsteigen...


 

und wieso?????
von regular auf fast?????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was ist eigentlich mit der ''neuen'' Alphas 150, hat die das selbe Wurfspektrum wie die Alphas F???

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und wieso?????
> von regular auf fast?????


 
Weil "fast" faster ist als "regular"! :q



Nö, ist eher ein subjektives Verlangen, dass die Rute bei mittelmässiger Belastung nicht so schnell "in´s Handteil geht".


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Weil "fast" faster ist als "regular"! :q
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, ist eher ein subjektives Verlangen, dass die Rute bei mittelmässiger Belastung nicht so schnell "in´s Handteil geht".


 

ja und wo ist das Problem dabei????
Du vergisst aber dass sich durch die Aktion auch die Wurfpeformance verändert, und ne fast ist nicht förderlich für deine Schnur.....


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja und wo ist das Problem dabei????
> Du vergisst aber dass sich durch die Aktion auch die Wurfpeformance verändert, und ne fast ist nicht förderlich für deine Schnur.....


 
Grad wollt ich noch meine Beitrag editieren, da mir eingefallen ist, dass bei Verwendung von Geflochtener der "regular taper" sicher förderlich ist!
Das bisschen Weniger an Wurfweite wegen dem "faster taper" könnt ich ja dann durch ne höherwertige Multi wiedergutmachen! 

Ausserdem: Du darft nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen! Der BeeJay konnte mit der "Power Griffon" (fast taper) gut werfen ... im Gegensatz zu Dir! :q


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Du darft nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen! Der BeeJay konnte mit der "Power Griffon" (fast taper) gut werfen ... im Gegensatz zu Dir! :q


 

da zeigt sich wieder dass du gar net weißt um was es gegangen ist.....
ich habe damals eine Steezcombo und eine PG Combo..
zu erinnerung,
die Tiop Gun und die Steez, sowie die PG und die Steez gekauft (gleichzeitig) habe beide geworfen und MIR hat die top gunn besser zugesagt, das hat nix mit können oder so zu tun....die Top Gun hat mir einfach mehr Spass gemacht bei gleichem Spektrum, deshalb habe ich die andere Combo an beejay verkauft. irgendwann wollte ich mir in dem gleichen bereich was anderes holen, deswegen habe ich die Top Gun angeboten, mich aber einen tag später umentschieden nämlich sie zu behalten, einfach weil es ne geile Combo ist, die wirklich ihresgleichen sucht......
ferner musst du geade über Können sprechen...
meine Köder verabschieden sich nicht der reihe nach, weil die schnur nen Macken durch die vielen Backslashs bekommen hat, schlimmer noch du hast das bis heute glaube ich nicht wirklich geschnallt....
also pinkel mir nicht ans bein, das oben war ein gutgemeinter rat mehr nicht, mache in zukunft eiunfach was du willst und lass mir meine ruhe


----------



## BeeJay (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Du darft nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen! Der BeeJay konnte mit der "Power Griffon" (fast taper) gut werfen ... im Gegensatz zu Dir! :q


*Autsch* 

Glaub mir, Rainer kann mit ner Baitcaster mindestens genauso gut umgehen, wie Schroe oder ich. 
Allerdings steht Rainer zu seiner Entscheidung, speziell seine 79er Squirrels per Statiogerät zu fischen, von daher hatte sich die Sache mit der Steez/Power Griffon quasi erledigt. 
Mir war's gerade Recht, da ich mir die Kombo kurz darauf sowieso bestellt hätte. :q

Fordere Rainer bloss nicht in Sachen Twitchen heraus. Er bringt es fertig, packt seine Daiko Burroughs aus und angelt dich samt Megabass in Grund und Boden. :q :q :q

BeeJay

/Edit: ....und die passende "Mad-Twitche" besitzt er ja auch...


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> da zeigt sich wieder dass du gar net weißt um was es gegangen ist.....
> ich habe damals eine Steezcombo und eine PG Combo..
> zu erinnerung,
> die Tiop Gun und die Steez, sowie die PG und die Steez gekauft (gleichzeitig) habe beide geworfen und MIR hat die top gunn besser zugesagt, das hat nix mit können oder so zu tun....die Top Gun hat mir einfach mehr Spass gemacht bei gleichem Spektrum, deshalb habe ich die andere Combo an beejay verkauft. irgendwann wollte ich mir in dem gleichen bereich was anderes holen, deswegen habe ich die Top Gun angeboten, mich aber einen tag später umentschieden nämlich sie zu behalten, einfach weil es ne geile Combo ist, die wirklich ihresgleichen sucht......
> ...


 
Hallo Rainer!

Ich nehm das jetzt mal nicht ernst.
Hast mich selber ja schon oft genug "angepflaumt" um auch mal was einstecken zu können!

Bussi-Bussi :m


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Moped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Rute heisst *"TWITCHING HORNET"*


 
Ja Rainer, ich weiß,

aber ich finde den Namen halt.......nicht sooo spitze! Nix für ungut, ich bleib bei MAD-Twitche!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Gibt es nur diese einen Version von der Hornet??? Gibs die auch mit Trigger???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich denk das es nur der Blank ist, und MAD die den Blank so aufbauen kann, wie du ihn willst... 

Frag doch einfach im Harrison-Thread nach.


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Gibt es nur diese einen Version von der Hornet???


 
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur die 210er und die 240er Variante!



> Gibs die auch mit Trigger???


 
Den Aufbau kannst Du Dir aussuchen, ist schließlich eine handmade-Rute, die nach Deinen Wünschen ganz frisch angefertigt wird!
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Statio-Aufbau ziemlich happy, da ich dadurch vom unbebleiten 7cm-Softjerk bis zum ArnaudDD alles auch werfen kann, was die Rute fischen kann!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann habe ich aber das Gefühl das meine Scorpion überflüssig ist

Meinte von den Wurfgewichten...

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Welche Baitcaster wirft den bis 1,5 oz???
Zillion Long Cast???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Welche Baitcaster wirft den bis 1,5 oz???
> Zillion Long Cast???
> 
> mfg Flo




*schubbs*


----------



## Bernhard* (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Welche Baitcaster wirft den bis 1,5 oz???
> Zillion Long Cast???


 
Hi Flo.

Mit Deiner Frage im Hinterkopf bin ich auf diesen Thread in einem anderem Forum gestossen. Vielleicht hilfts.

Die dort aufgetretene Frage über das maximale Wurfgewicht der Baitcaster sorgte für etwas Verwirrung. Das mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass andererorts mehr Mono/FC-Schnüre verwendet werden als hier in Deutschland. Somit ergibt sich bei einer Combo-Zusammenstellung für einen bestimmten (höheren) WG-Bereich automatisch die grössere Rolle. Anderenfalls klappts nicht mehr mit der Schnurfassung.

Beispiel:
Wenn ich (als Ami/Japaner ) mir eine Combo für Köder von 2-3 Unzen zulegen will und dabei Mono/FC verwende, dann lande ich irgendwo zwischen 16 und 20 LB. Auf z.B. ne Alphas 103 passen von einer 12LB 100 Meter. Eine Rolle in dieser Grösse fällt also schonmal flach.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Multirollen die in Japan gefertigt werden (Daiwa,Shimano) in erster Linie nicht für Geflochtene gefertigt werden.

Mein Tipp:
Mach Dich schlau, welche LB-Stärke Du für Deine Köder brauchen würdest und suche danach nach einer entsprechenden Rolle (X LB - 100m).

Nur so ein Denkansatz von mir! :g


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bis 1,5 OZ
Calais/Antares (alle versionen auch bzw gerade die DC7:l), Metanium, Chronarch sind da meine Favoriten bei Köder zwischen 20-50gr neuerdings kommt da gem. Shroe die Daiwa Zillion Big Bait hinzu. Alle dieser Rollen werden so richtig ab 8-10gr arbeiten und hochgehen bis 50gr. Die Steez, Alfa und die normale Zillion wären mir zu zierlich dafür (für Dauereinsatz wohlgemerkt)


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon geklärt wurde aber, kann mir vllt. jemand  die wichtigsten unterschiede zwischen der   Illex Ashura Finesse S-195 ML Power Finesse  und der  Illex Ashura Stream Master 2132 M sagen??
also ich meine jetzt auf die action u.s.w. bezogen?!

wenn das wie gesagt schon geklärt wurde, tut es mir leid...

also wäre aber dankbar für ne antwort:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die eine ist für Wobbler gedacht die andere für t&c rig usw. 
Ansonsten Frag doch deinen Freund vom Team Illex, der muss das doch wissen


mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

thx Rainer:m


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

xxcruiser,......
guckst du mal ab Post 116 wenn dich der Rest nicht intressiert. sind für meinen Geschmack zu teuer für das was sie bieten#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ansonsten Frag doch deinen Freund vom Team Illex, der muss das doch wissen



#6|muahah:#6


----------



## Living Dead (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die eine ist für Wobbler gedacht die andere für t&c rig usw.
> Ansonsten Frag doch deinen Freund vom Team Illex, der muss das doch wissen
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



so war im angelladen un hab ihn gefragt :q
also er sagt die stream master hat eher ne parabolische action, bei der power finesse kommt die action mehr aus der spitze...
is mehr oder weniger wohl ne geschmackssache, aber ich galube mir gefällt die power finesse bessser....
er mag die weichere spitze und die sensibilität von der stream master lieber zu dropshotten.
aber da ich hauptsächlig twitchen will, is die spitzenaction von der power finesse wohl besser...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> xxcruiser,......
> guckst du mal ab Post 116 wenn dich der Rest nicht intressiert. sind für meinen Geschmack zu teuer für das was sie bieten#d



vielen dank, das werd ich auch nochma durchforsten 

danke :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

loooooooooooool


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> so war im angelladen un hab ihn gefragt :q
> also er sagt die stream master hat eher ne parabolische action, bei der power finesse kommt die action mehr aus der spitze...
> is mehr oder weniger wohl ne geschmackssache, aber ich galube mir gefällt die power finesse bessser....
> er mag die weichere spitze und die sensibilität von der stream master lieber zu dropshotten.
> aber da ich hauptsächlig twitchen will, is die spitzenaction von der power finesse wohl besser...


 

egal welche du nimmst...
die sind zu teuer für das was sie wirklich bringen....
von daher lass einfach die finger davon und schau dich woanders um (Herstellermässig gesehen) lies dir mal alleine diesen fred hier durch und du wirst etliche Combos finden die nicht teurer aber besser sind oder wesentlich günstiger und mind. genauso gut


----------



## Mike85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Jungs!

War heute beim Zoll und hab meine neue Shimano Metanium MG 7 abgeholt. Erstmal mit Vollgas nach Hause gedüst und direkt auf die Fantasista geschraubt.Super Lauf und niedriges Gewicht.Jetzt kommt demnächst erstmal noch passende Schnur drauf und dann gehts ab! Nur welche Schnur,da muss ich nochmal gucken....ansonsten Klasse Kombo...

Aber jetzt hier endlich die Fotos:


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Mike!

Sieht ja ganz schick aus! Wünsch Dir viel Spass damit! #6


----------



## Markus18 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Tach auch, würde mir gerne ne Baitcastercombo zulegen und habe da an folgende Kombi gedacht: P&M Specialist Casting mit ner Daiwa Megaforce 100thsl. So, gefischt werden sollen Eichhörnchen um die 67 und Softjerks von 7 Gramm ab.Eingesetzt wird die Sache an einem Altarm, also große Wurfweiten sind nicht zu bewältigen.Habe schon viel über die beiden (Rute und Rolle) gelesen, weiß  aber nicht so genau ob die dann auch harmonieren.
Ach ja, für Schnurempfehlungen bin ich immer offen.

MfG M.G.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die P&M arbeitet im unteren Bereich nicht optimal, so wirklich gut läuft sie ab etwa 10g. Jedoch ist der Squirrel recht stabiel im Flug und das geht auch noch mit dem. Wenn du jedoch Köder nimmst, die schlecht fliegen und die am unteren Bereich (7g) kratzen wird es nichtmehr so schön damit zu werfen. 
Das gut werfbare WG der Rute liegt bei etwa 10/12-20g.

Das ist meine Meinung zur P&M, ich fische sie mit eienr Alphas.

Zur Rolle kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## Barben Fischer (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Auch ich möchte mir in den nächsten Woche ne Baitcast combo zulegen.

Werfen möchtei ch die Squirrels (also der 67) aufwärts. Einfach die Standard Barsch Köder so. WG bis 20 oder 25 sollte reichen, wenns höher hoch geht auch gut. Aber vorallem sollte es unten gut funktionieren.

Was gibt es da für Ruten und Rollen? Das ganze sollte nicht übermässig viel kosten. Hab da an diese Rolle gedacht:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_81_84_103

und vielleicht diese Rute in 1/4 - 3/4 (oder 1 oz, das seh würd ich dann noch entscheiden).

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?currency=USD&cPath=22_80_170_206&products_id=613

Ist das ne gute Combo, oder was ist in dieser Preisklasse zu empfehlen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich fische zu diesem Zweck eine Scorpion 1001 Mg (5-15g), schau mal ein Posting zuvor hat Chrizzi das Wurfsprektrum der Alphas erläutert.
Denke an Zoll und Porto

mfg Flo


----------



## schroe (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> ein Posting zuvor hat Chrizzi das Wurfsprektrum der Alphas erläutert.



Das der Rute hat er, glaube ich erläutert.

@Barbenfischer,
die Rute kenne ich nicht und es wäre reine Spekulation, sie dir zu empfehlen.
Das Wurfgewichtsspektrum sieht jedenfalls nicht schlecht für dein Vorhaben aus. 
Die Alphas passt auch 100%ig in den Bereich 1/4-3/4oz. 
2gr mehr machen den Kohl nicht fett.

Was Chrizzi, betreffend des Flugverhaltens des Köders beschreibt, ist auch meiner Meinung nach der entscheidende Punkt.
Einfache Gramm-Angaben bringen einem in der Praxis nicht viel.

Mit der Alphas und einem casting-plug (7gr), einer Rute, mit ähnlichem "Datenblatt" wie es die Slicer aufweist, sind ohne große Übung 30m+ drin.
BeeJay hat mit der Alphas und einem Sq61, ganztägig, praktisch gefischt. Nicht nur um mal auszuprobieren, ob es geht. 
Er kann es, und entsprechend kann es die Rolle auch (natürlich müssen die Rute und Schnur mitspielen). 
"Können" und Köderwahl sind die entscheidenden Faktoren.

Zurück zu deiner Auswahl. 
Leute die dir die Kombo beschreiben können, wirst du wohl schwerlich finden. Es ist dein Versuch. Die Daten an sich sehen jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus, in Verbindung mit der Alphas.

Ich meine, der CamiloS hier aus dem Board fischt eine "Slicer". Zwar als Spin, er wird dir aber zumindest zur Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit Auskünfte geben können. Hilfsbereit ist er auch.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kay (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin zusammen

@Barbenfischer:

Vorab kann ich das was Schroe geschrieben hat nur voll unterstreichen. Empfehlungen sind schwierig. Die Summe an verschiedenen Erfahrungsberichten kann aber letztendlich sehr hilfreich sein. So war es jedenfalls bei mir. Deshalb hier mein Versuch für Dich:

Wenn es hauptsächlich "unten rum" |rolleyes gut funktionieren soll, würde ich zu einer Rute im Bereich 3/16-1/2 raten.

Ich fische für Squirrels und andere im Bereich von 6-14gr. eine 2tlge. _*Major Craft MSC-622ML, 3/16-1/2, Regular fast*_, mit einer Alphas und die Illex-Wobbler in diesem Gewichtsbereich lassen sich damit wunderbar führen, ohne das jemals das Gefühl aufkommt, die Rute wäre unterdimensioniert. Ab 18gr. bricht die Rute (je nach Tauchschaufelgrösse bei Wobblern) aber ein. Egal für was Du Dich entscheidest, letztendlich werden es später häufig mind. 2 Ruten werden, nämlich der Bereich um die 3/16-1/2 und der Bereich um die 1/4-3/4 oder sogar 1 Oz. um das gesamte Köderfeeling voll auszuschöpfen. 

Sollte die Firma DAM in der Schweiz auch vertrieben werden, schau Dir mal die Ruten der neuen Calyber-Serie an. Dort findest Du im unteren Preissegment sehr gut aufgebaute Ruten. Ich selbst fische gerade eine 7-28gr., 198cm Baitcaster und bin (angesichts des günstigen Preises) schwer beeindruckt. Natürlich kommen sie nicht ganz an japanische Spitzenruten heran, sind sie aber verdammt sauber aufgebaut, beileibe keine Schwabbelruten und sind sicher eine gute Alternative für Preisbewusste, vor allem im direkten Vergleich mit P&M-Ruten sowie der Illex Ashura-Serie. 

Hier habe ich die Rute beschrieben: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1846277&postcount=6
Mittlerweile hab ich sie ein paar Mal gefischt und kann das Angegebene nochmal bestätigen.

Dazu käme als Alternative zur Alphas noch eine ABU Premier in Frage die dieser auf jeden Fall das Wasser reichen kann, was Laufverhalten, Verarbeitung und Gewicht betrifft und je nach Zoll/Versand sogar beim Preis. Ich besitze beide Rollen (Alphas/Premier) und konnte sie so ziemlich gut vergleichen. Abu hat da, wie ich finde, ziemlich gnadenlos "abgekupfert". 

Lass Dir auf jeden Fall Zeit und informiere Dich ausreichend. Mache Die die Mühe und lese z.B. hier "COMBOS for TWITCHING " ganz durch. Es lohnt sich. Und dann klappts auch mit der Combo. #6

Gruss Kay


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Barbenfischer....
um das ganze zu umgehen (sprich 2 Combos/Ruten( kaufe Dir eine die da komplette Spektrum abdeckt, ich fische die Rute selbst, gepaart mit ner Daiwa Steez. Die Alfa ist dafür aber auch prädistiniert. Ist zwar etwas teurer, dafür brauchste von Squirell bis hin zum DD Arnoud aber nur eine Combo, auch DS, TC und Carolina lässt sich damit vorzügl. fischen guckst du gemeint ist die *[SIZE=-1]STZ 631MMHFB [/SIZE][SIZE=-2]TOP GUN[/SIZE]*

P.S. Preisunterschied habe ich mal aussen vorgelassen......
hättest wie gesagt den Vorteil für diese Köder nur eine Combo mit ans Wasser nehmen zu müssen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ schroe: ein bisschen schnell getippt und wahrscheinlich etwas zu kurz Meinte das so, dass bei einer Baitcastcombo die Rute und die Rolle aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollten. Somit dürfte die Rute das selbe Wg wie die dazu gehörige Rolle haben Aber naja nächstes mal entweder ausführlicher oder nicht vor der Arbeit noch schnell was tippen

mfg Flo


----------



## camilos (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ich meine, der CamiloS hier aus dem Board fischt eine "Slicer"


 
Jou, das mache ich, ich besitze und fische sehr gerne die SS-622L ... schöne Rute. Ich wollte mir ein ganz leichtes Ding kaufen (für Forellis und Döbel), als ich aber die Rute ausprobiert habe, stellte ich fest, dass sie viel zu steif dafür ist und dass die WG-Angaben zu niedrig angegeben sind. Das bei der Spinnrute. Obwohl die Rute ab 1/16 Oz angegeben ist, finde ich nicht, dass sie < 3 gr. gut wirft (oder ich kann es nicht, was für mich aufs Gleiche rauskommt). Bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit der Rute. (habe mir eine St Croix für die ursprüngliche Anwendung gekauft und die Anwendung für die Slicer flexibilisiert) Damit fische ich Wobbler ab etwa 6 gr bis etwa 20 gr.

Ansonsten finde ich die Verarbeitung sehr gut, und alles im Allem eine gelungene Rute.

Grüße


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Barbenfischer....
> um das ganze zu umgehen (sprich 2 Combos/Ruten( kaufe Dir eine die da komplette Spektrum abdeckt, ich fische die Rute selbst, gepaart mit ner Daiwa Steez. Die Alfa ist dafür aber auch prädistiniert. Ist zwar etwas teurer, dafür brauchste von Squirell bis hin zum DD Arnoud aber nur eine Combo, auch DS, TC und Carolina lässt sich damit vorzügl. fischen guckst du gemeint ist die *[SIZE=-1]STZ 631MMHFB [/SIZE][SIZE=-2]TOP GUN[/SIZE]*
> 
> P.S. Preisunterschied habe ich mal aussen vorgelassen......
> hättest wie gesagt den Vorteil für diese Köder nur eine Combo mit ans Wasser nehmen zu müssen


 
Hallo Rainer!

Konnte mich bereits live davon überzeugen, dass die Top Gun+Steez ne supergeile Kombo ist (Dank an Sepp).

Den einzigen Nachteil einer einzigen Combo würde ich lediglich darin sehen, dass man sowohl die "kleinen" Köder wie 67er (?) Squirrel als auch die "grossen" Köder wie nen DD Smash Minnow mit der gleichen Schnur fischen müsste.

Natürlich ist mir bekannt, dass man auch bei der Baitcaster die Spule wechseln kann, aber wer macht das?
Ausserdem, bekommt man dann auch genug von der dickeren Schnur auf die Ersatzspule drauf?

Anmerkung:
Das ganze trifft natürlich nur bei Verwendung von Mono/FC als Hauptschnur zu. Ansonsten wäre natürlich nix dagegen einzuwenden!


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nun Börnie,
ne 10er Nitlon reicht auch für den Meterhecht und für Barsch isse auch net die schlechteste, auch fische ich Köder für große Fische und net die Plastikfliegen und nymphen wie du:vik:
nun einen 61er Squirell wirste bei mir in der Box am Wasser garnet finden nen 67er hab ich auch net am Wasser mit dabei (höchstens um WG Spektren zu testen)...ein richtiger Barsch nimmt locker die 76er und die 79er, wenn ich Forelle fische dann nehm ich eh ne statio um den ganz kleinen Kram zu fischen
für Softjerks, TR, DS, CR, tuts die 10er Nitlon sowieso...
ich pers. fische die Combo sogar nur mit 12 LB Nitlon und sonst nix und habe keine Probleme#6.....


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Rainer!

So fit bin ich leider nicht, dass ich meine Goldkopfnymphen mit der Baitcaster werfe. Und wenn ichs könnte, dann würd ichs auch nicht machen. |rolleyes

Die Daiwa-Leute scheinen ja nen feinen Blank geschustert zu haben wenn du den 76er Squirrel optimal werfen kannst und das WG-Spektrum noch hochgeht bis zu 1 Oz.!

Ich für meinen Teil überleg mir lieber ne zusätzliche Baitcaster zu meiner F4 zu ordern als die zu verkaufen und mir ne Top Gun zu holen.

Glaube schon, dass der 76er an einer "bis-1/2-Unze-Rute" noch ein bisschen besser zu handeln ist. Dann kann ich auch die "kleine" mit 8LB FC und die "grosse" mit 12LB FC (14LB Mono) aufwärts fischen.

Hätt ich bereits ne Top Gun würd ichs wohl genauso machen wie Du.

p.s.
Bei den unterschiedlichen Schnurstärken bzw. der dickeren Schnurstärke für die schwere Combo gehts mir natürlich (wie soll es auch anders sein) mal wieder um die Dehnung #t


----------



## schroe (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> ich pers. fische die Combo sogar nur mit 12 LB Nitlon und sonst nix und habe keine Probleme.....


Jo Börnie, 
die Zusammenstellung hat mir der Rainer beim letzten Treffen in die Hand gedrückt und ich durfte den ganzen Tag damit fischen.

Squirrel 76/79, Arnaud DD, 100, 110, Vision 100 Miyabi, Aragon, Chubby, Cherry, TrickDarter, TN60, Bonnie, WaterMonitor und zuletzt den Mini Toppie.
Absolut problemlos. Wobei der Mini Toppie meine pers. markierte Grenze überschritt. Die Rute wirft klasse.
Ich empfand die Kombination insgesamt als sehr "wurffreundlich".
Du kennst die Kombo ja, was erzähle ich?


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Jo Börnie,
> die Zusammenstellung hat mir der Rainer beim letzten Treffen in die Hand gedrückt und ich durfte den ganzen Tag damit fischen.
> 
> Squirrel 76/79, Arnaud DD, 100, 110, Vision 100 Miyabi, Aragon, Chubby, Cherry, TrickDarter, TN60, Bonnie, WaterMonitor und zuletzt den Mini Toppie.
> ...


 
Leider nur kurz angetestet und auch nur mit 1, 2 Ködern á la 110er Visions... 
Hätt ich wohl mehr Zeit investieren sollen.
Die Top Gun gefiel mir jedenfalls auf Anhieb besser als die Cyclone. Wobei sie ihr schon auch sehr ähnlich war. Die Aktion der Rute schien mir aber im direkten Vergleich nicht "regular" sondern eher "medium fast" zu sein.


----------



## sa-s (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Leider nur kurz angetestet und auch nur mit 1, 2 Ködern á la 110er Visions...
> Hätt ich wohl mehr Zeit investieren sollen.



hi börnie,

bin ja ned so weit weg! ;-)

habe ja zunächst auch lange überlegt, ob ich die topgun oder doch lieber die raptor nehmen sollte.

zu dumm nur, dass ich vielleicht etwas vorschnell die steez 103 geordert hatte, dazu passt die topgun nun mal besser.

bin ja absolut zufrieden mit der combo, würde jedoch als idealere ergänzung zu meiner luxxe norm 676 heute doch eher zur raptor und eventuell einer pixy, presso, oder weil ich doch sehr gern material in händen halte evtl einer conquest 51 greifen.

schönen abend

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@sas
du bist ja auch ein held...
dass die Top Gun um einiges straffer als de Raptor ist, dass kann man ja deutlich lesen...
schon alleine die Aktion mit M gegen der TG mit MMH, dann die Line, letztendlich das WG....
dass die Top Gun net unbedingt ne wirklich Ergänzung nach unten zu deiner gamakatsenflitsche ist, war ja klar, dafür ähneln sie sich vom WG her zu stark, bzw. sie überschneiden sich vom Einsatzzweck zu stark, also eine verticken und die raptor zulegen, wobei ich an deiner Stelle dann sogar noch eine Stufe unter die Angaben der Raptor runterginge
wenns denn überhaupt Sinn macht so leichte Köder mit Baitcastern zu fischen#6


----------



## camilos (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> wenns denn überhaupt Sinn macht so leichte Köder mit Baitcastern zu fischen


 
Deine weisen Worte in Gottes und Meister Esox' Ohren!!!!

Grüße


----------



## sa-s (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

JA GRUNDGÜTIGER!

moanst woi a, i ward auf da brennsuppn daherg´schwumma#h

hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich zuerst die steezrolle gekauft hatte, die mit einem einsatzgebiet ab 7 gramm gut wirft. dazu wäre ja die raptor nicht gegangen. die fängt ja laut daiwa bei 3,5 gr. an und geht bis 17 gr. hoch. top gun und steez 103 sind ja wie gemacht füreinander.

aber du hast schon recht, da sich das köderspektrum doch sehr überlappt wäre die raptor mit einer anderen rolle sicher die für meinen bestand richtigere wahl gewesen.

hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

aber ob ich mich deshalb gleich von ihr trennen soll?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> JA GRUNDGÜTIGER!
> 
> moanst woi a, i ward auf da brennsuppn daherg´schwumma#h
> 
> ...


:q
ihr mit eurer Knödelsprache:q musste Deine Einführung dreimal lesen ums zu schnallen:q
nö behalte die Top Gun Combo mal sie deckt ja ein goiles Spektrum ab, von den besagten hardbaits bis hin zu DS, TR, CR und zum Softjerken, alls was drunter ist sind ja keine Köder mehr, die taugen lediglich für Barschwinzlinge oder halt Forellen die die 200gr Marke net übersteigen, die sind eh zu klein zum bratenvon daher......viel Spass mit den beiden Combos#h


----------



## sa-s (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ja genau,

von hinten durch die brust ins auge!

aber so is des bayerische wesen, manchmal staubtrocken, saukurz und präzise, ein andernmal wie ringelpietz mit anfassen, aber nicht zu dolle.

ne, die steezcombo wäre zu schad zum weggeben. vor allem nachdem ich doch eine längere zeit zum eingewöhnen gebraucht habe.

konnte aber doch nicht verhindern, dass ich heute nachmittag mit dem linken auge ein wenig auf die evergreen gazelle geschielt habe. 

aber nur mit schlupflied

also irgendwann lauft die mir rein. einfach so.

bis dahin

träumen,
träumen,
träumen.

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> also irgendwann lauft die mir rein. einfach so.
> 
> bis dahin
> 
> ...


 


wie ich dich kenne wird der Traum recht kurz sein#6


----------



## sa-s (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie ich dich kenne wird der Traum recht kurz sein#6




da kannst du schon recht haben

 - des wahnsinns fette beute -


das träumen ist das eine, aber das andere ist das warten.

und wie meister ogawa im letzten januar geschrieben hat, kanns doch 3 monate dauern, bis man so´n tacktstock sein eigen nennt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## schroe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@sa-s,
hatte er mir das letzte mal auch angedroht.

Schwubbeldiwupp, 
nach vier Wo. war sie dann da.:vik:


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> @sa-s,
> hatte er mir das letzte mal auch angedroht.
> 
> Schwubbeldiwupp,
> nach vier Wo. war sie dann da.:vik:


 
Das gibt dem armen Sepp den Rest! :m


----------



## sa-s (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das gibt dem armen Sepp den Rest! :m



au scheizze!

fragt sich nur, was fürn röllchen da dran gehört?

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Sepp & Rainer:

Danke dass ich mich "rutenmässig" wieder aufgestachelt habt!

On the way to germany...Mr. "super griffon" (evolution series GTi).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für Dich selbst (oder?), Sieht nett aus...

Aber ganz schön gemein uns das so zu präsentieren, ich warte im Moment sehnsüchtigst auf meine Hornet... :g Immer das selbe: Man wartet auf eine Rute und hat schon Sehnsucht nach ner anderen... Aber bisher hat mich Robert mit seinen Ruten immer geheilt, da war dann kein weiteres Verlangen in diesem Bereich mehr...

Mad, bitte melde Dich... 

Zum Glück haben wir hier noch ein bisschen bevor der Hecht gesperrt wird, aber ich bin so ungeduldig... :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für Dich selbst (oder?), Sieht nett aus...


 
Klaro!
Die schönsten Geschenke sind die, die man sich selber macht. hab noch ein paar zusätzliche Geschenke mit in Auftrag gegeben. Insbesondere für die Schonzeit (DVDs) :m

Über nen Baitcaster-Aufbau der Hornet hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Dann fiel mir wieder die Wartezeit ein... :q
Ausserdem hab ich ich dann ein paar gute Sachen über die "super griffon" gelesen und ich musste sie einfach haben. Hoffe nur FedEx behandelt mein Baby pfleglich! |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für Dich selbst (oder?), Sieht nett aus...
> 
> Aber ganz schön gemein uns das so zu präsentieren, ich warte im Moment sehnsüchtigst auf meine Hornet... :g Immer das selbe: Man wartet auf eine Rute und hat schon Sehnsucht nach ner anderen... Aber bisher hat mich Robert mit seinen Ruten immer geheilt, da war dann kein weiteres Verlangen in diesem Bereich mehr...
> 
> ...



Stefan, wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich Deine Twitche gestern bei Robert gesehen - wie hast Du sie aufbauen lassen (Blaue Ringe...)

Ich kann Dir sagen, die Hornet ist ein total geiles Teil, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten die Rute mal richtig zu fischen - bei uns sind leider alle Seen zu und der Main ist noch zu hoch......

Martin


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Klaro!
> Die schönsten Geschenke sind die, die man sich selber macht. hab noch ein paar zusätzliche Geschenke mit in Auftrag gegeben. Insbesondere für die Schonzeit (DVDs) :m
> 
> Über nen Baitcaster-Aufbau der Hornet hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Dann fiel mir wieder die Wartezeit ein... :q
> Ausserdem hab ich ich dann ein paar gute Sachen über die "super griffon" gelesen und ich musste sie einfach haben. Hoffe nur FedEx behandelt mein Baby pfleglich! |kopfkrat



Gib mal Laut, ob FedEx bei Dir für die Zoll & Mwst Berechnung noch eine extra Gebühr verlangt (ich habe da was gehört|bigeyes) - Für mich ist FedEx gestorben, wenn es eine andere Versandmöglichkeit gibt!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gib mal Laut, ob FedEx bei Dir für die Zoll & Mwst Berechnung noch eine extra Gebühr verlangt (ich habe da was gehört|bigeyes) - Für mich ist FedEx gestorben, wenn es eine andere Versandmöglichkeit gibt!!!


 
Habe vor kurzem ne FedEx-Lieferung aus USA (Schnur) bekommen. Da haben die auch separate Gebühren verlangt. Mal sehen wie das bei der Bestellung über PLAT aussieht. Aber was will man machen, wenn´s sonst keine Möglichkeit gibt? In Deutschland kaufen? HÖHÖHÖ!! :q

Bass.jp ist zwar bei den Ruten um einiges billiger, dafür wollen die für den FedEx-Versand 20.000 YEN (ca. 120 EUR). Bei Plat war´s um einiges weniger als die Hälfte!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stefan, wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich Deine Twitche gestern bei Robert gesehen



Das hört sich gut an! :vik::vik::vik:

Dann wird das ja vielleicht noch was vor der Schonzeit... Wäre cool!

:l


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ahäm...
trau mich gar nicht zu fragen...
muss aber doch irgendwie raus...
Börnie, was willst du denn mit der SG????
Die Cyclone deckt doch den bereich ab????
du wirst da keinen wesentlichen unterschied merken, da die SG auch noch im gegensatz zu Cyclone einen fast taper hat und auch noch nen Tacken kürzer ist......
trotzdem ein feines Rütchen#6


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Rainer!

Anderer Blank, andere Schnurklasse, andere Aktion.
Das angegebene WG hat mich aber anfangs tatsächlich auch verwirrt. Hab mir Infos aus dem TT-Forum und insbesondere von bass.jp geholt.

Die haben mir bei Angabe der zu fischenden Köder explizit diese Rute genannt und darauf hingewiesen, dass man diese mit der Cyclone nicht vergleichen kann.

Ich hoffe auch, dass es stimmt! :m
Wenn nicht, dann ist wohl bald ne Cyclone abzugeben... |uhoh:


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem ne FedEx-Lieferung aus USA (Schnur) bekommen. Da haben die auch separate Gebühren verlangt. Mal sehen wie das bei der Bestellung über PLAT aussieht. Aber was will man machen, wenn´s sonst keine Möglichkeit gibt? In Deutschland kaufen? HÖHÖHÖ!! :q
> 
> Bass.jp ist zwar bei den Ruten um einiges billiger, dafür wollen die für den FedEx-Versand 20.000 YEN (ca. 120 EUR). Bei Plat war´s um einiges weniger als die Hälfte!




Ich habe wegen genau dem gleichen Problem vor Kurzem mit einem anderen Boardie gesprochen (PM), er sollte auch die Extragebühr an FedEx zahlen und hat nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale diese Gebühr NICHT überwiesen, da er nicht der Auftraggeber an FedEx war, sondern der Versender aktuell wartet er vermutlich noch auf die Reaktion von FedEx - er meinte, wenn die Sache abgeschlossen sei, werde er sich hier im Board dazu äußern!

Vielleicht liest er ja hier mit und sagt selbst etwas zum Stand der Dinge

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Pfandpirat (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bass.jp ist zwar bei den Ruten um einiges billiger, dafür wollen die für den FedEx-Versand 20.000 YEN (ca. 120 EUR).



Ähm. Gilt das auch für Rollen? Wollte nämlich dort demnächst bestellen. 

Das wäre ja ein knackiger Versand...


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Ähm. Gilt das auch für Rollen? Wollte nämlich dort demnächst bestellen.
> 
> Das wäre ja ein knackiger Versand...



Nee, die verschickt www.bass.jp mit EMS!! Das ist der schnellste Versand den ich je erlebt habe - 5 Tage aus Japan incl. Verzollung!!


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Bass.jp ist zwar bei den Ruten um einiges billiger, dafür wollen die für den FedEx-Versand 20.000 YEN (ca. 120 EUR). Bei Plat war´s um einiges weniger als die Hälfte!



Hi Börnie,

bass.jp versendet Ruten bis 1.5m auch mit EMS, alles darüber nur mit FedEx habe ich gerade gelesen.

Bei einteiligen Ruten ist das natürlich doof....


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bernhard* (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nee, die verschickt www.bass.jp mit EMS!! Das ist der schnellste Versand den ich je erlebt habe - 5 Tage aus Japan incl. Verzollung!!





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,
> 
> bass.jp versendet Ruten bis 1.5m auch mit EMS, alles darüber nur mit FedEx habe ich gerade gelesen.
> 
> Bei einteiligen Ruten ist das natürlich doof....



Habe schon ne 2-teilige Rute und Rollen dort bestellt. Ultraschneller und preislich normaler Versand per EMS. Problem ergibt sich nur beim Versand von 1-teiligen Ruten.

Das mit der FedEx-Gebühr ist so ne Sache: Der FedEx-Mann steht vor der Tür mit dem Paket in der Hand und kassiert BAR Zoll/Steuern ab. Beim Durchsehen der Unterlagen bemerkt man dann erst die zusätzliche Gebühr... So ging´s mir zumindest.


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

... Der andere bekam die Rechnung ein paar Tage später.... da war es einfacher mit dem Abziehen - beim Haustürgeschäft, hättest Du vermutlich dann Deine Sachen nicht vom Fahrer bekommen..... 


Martin


----------



## Pfandpirat (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nee, die verschickt www.bass.jp mit EMS!! Das ist der schnellste Versand den ich je erlebt habe - 5 Tage aus Japan incl. Verzollung!!



Ah. Danke.

Hatte jetzt schon Angst...


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Unbegründet#6#6


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das mit der FedEx-Gebühr ist so ne Sache: Der FedEx-Mann steht vor der Tür mit dem Paket in der Hand und kassiert BAR Zoll/Steuern ab. Beim Durchsehen der Unterlagen bemerkt man dann erst die zusätzliche Gebühr... So ging´s mir zumindest.


 

Richtig, FedEx ist eine Sache für sich... 

Bei mir kam die Rechnung - also das was Martin schon erwähnt hat.

FedEx per eMail zu erreichen war auch nicht so einfach - aber irgendwie haben die es geschafft auf 5 eMail 2 Antworten zu schreiben #r

Dazu sagen die beiden Antworten so ziemlich das Gegenteil aus. Ich versteh den Laden nicht. 

Mr. FedEx meinte telefonisch, dass ich und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale das richtig gesehen haben und jetzt in der zweiten eMail von den Schuppen steht irgendwas ganz anderes und ich solle mich nochmal erkundigen ?!

Warum ich, in der ersten eMail wurde alles gesagt wie und warum die die Vorlageprovision erheben. Demnach DÜRFEN die bei mir nicht ankommen. 

Ich weiß nicht in wie fern ich hier einfach deren eMails veröffentlichen darf, vondaher lass ich es erstmal.

Naja ganz komische Geschichte...


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo zusammen,
weils hier schonmal geklappt halt kommt ein Angebot von mir hier rein.

*Verkaufe 1 nagelneue und original verpackte 150-Meter-Spule "TORAY SUPER HARD UPGRADE" 12LB Fluorocarbon.*

Habe mehrere Spulen dieser FC-Schnur in verschiedenen Stärken im Rahmen einer grösseren Bestellung von Bass.jp bekommen.

Verkaufspreis ohne Versand waren 2835 YEN (=ca. 17,58 EUR).

Spule ist für 18 EUR incl. Versand abzugeben....da kann man gut Versand sparen!!
|rolleyes

Edit:
Bild auf Anfrage!


----------



## fisheye_67 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus,

mir ist heute bei meinem Händler der neue Pezon&Michel Katalog 2008 in die Hände gefallen. Da taucht in der 'Specialist-Reihe' eine neue Casting-Rute auf : Specialist Dynamic Cast mit einem WG von 5-15 gr .... Bei einigen Online-Shops wird die schon für rund 130 Eus angeboten.

Hat die vllt. schon mal jemand begrabbelt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo zusammen,
ich fische eine illex rute ( blaue ashura jig and worm, 198m 7-28 gr.),und eine shimano calais 201LH.
eine super combi die auch


----------



## sa-s (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> im Rahmen einer grösseren Bestellung von Bass.jp bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



los börnie,

spann uns nicht auf die folter!

hast du nun deinen traumstecken?

viel spass damit

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

sep...
solltest dich mal als im Tackletourforum rumdrücken#6
unter show and tell hat er die schon ne zeitlang gepostet
nur hier noch net|gr:
wie ich auf tackletour komme????
schau mal burns Avatar an:q
burn entwicklelt sich zum "Cal" fürs AB, den Avatar hat er schon:vik::m


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> burn entwicklelt sich zum "Cal" fürs AB, den Avatar hat er schon:vik::m



KÄSE!

Da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Jahre üben!
Und hast den Thread gelesen, was der alles an MB-Ruten hat?? Wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele wie Du Harrisons hast! 

War jetzt übrigens 3 Tage in Folge Testfischen mit der SuperGriffon. Echt geiler Stecken!


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und hast den Thread gelesen, was der alles an MB-Ruten hat?? Wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele wie Du Harrisons hast!


 
pffff......
was ist schon MB wenn man harrisons hat:q
der verdient ja auch Kohle damit und das net schlecht....
und ausserdem unterscheidet sich mein Avatar doch gewaltig von dem TTForumszeichen


> War jetzt übrigens 3 Tage in Folge Testfischen mit der SuperGriffon. Echt geiler Stecken!


 
und???? wo sind die (Fang)Fotos?????!!!!!
und überhaupt!!!!!
was isn das für ne Aussage :


> "Echt geiler Stecken"


also Cal schreibt das anders, nämlich vieeeel klarer definiert
also ran an die Tasten, und Ergebnisse posten....


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...
> der verdient ja auch Kohle damit und das net schlecht....
> 
> und???? wo sind die (Fang)Fotos?????!!!!!
> ...



Das gleiche war in TT auch gleich los. Hat sich aber (angeblich) alle Ruten mit der eigenen Kohle gekauft.

War nicht angeln, war testen. Fangfotos gibts daher nicht.

Watt willst denn wissen? Fürs Rund-um-glücklich-Paket bin ich zu faul. Ausserdem interessierts eh kaum einen. Ist den meisten eh zu teuer. Können ja mal diesbezügl. tel...


----------



## don_king (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausserdem interessierts eh kaum einen.


Kennst du Wayne? :q
Also ich oute mich mal! Mich interessierts!


----------



## sp!nner (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hau rein,bin auch stiller mitleser! #6


----------



## ivo (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo burn,

sind das zufällig deine Ruten? Netter Vergleich.
(aus dem TT Forum, Danke an den Ersteller)


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



ivo schrieb:


> Hallo burn,
> 
> sind das zufällig deine Ruten? Netter Vergleich.
> (aus dem TT Forum, Danke an den Ersteller)


 
Yo, ist von mir!



sp!nner schrieb:


> Hau rein,bin auch stiller mitleser! #6


 


don_king schrieb:


> Kennst du Wayne? :q
> Also ich oute mich mal! Mich interessierts!


 
Na, dann will ich mal nicht so sein.

Einige Zeit war ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Baitcaster-Rute, die vom WG etwas unter meiner MB F4-66x liegen sollte und somit für Jackall Squirrels 76 und 79 besser geeignet wäre. Megabass Griffons sollten eventuell auch zu bewerkstelligen sein – aber nicht zwingend.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich nach den üblichen Suchläufen in den bekannten Foren vertrauensvoll per Mail an bass.jp gewandt.

Hierbei wurde mir speziell eine Rute ans Herz gelegt, die nach deren Aussage „the best rod for megabass Griffon and deep-x 100 (entspricht etwa 79er Squirrel)“ sein sollte.

Es handelt sich hierbei um die Megabass „Super Griffon“ F3 ½-63XGTi.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich preislich dieses mal eher unter dem MB-Niveau aufhalten. Da die „Super Griffon“ jedoch aus der „Evolution Serie“ stammt, klappte das diesmal leider nicht.

Nun zur Rute selber:

Gepaart habe ich diese (vorerst) mit einer Daiwa Alphas 103F. Der Blank basiert auf der „Power Griffon“ (F4-63X) wurde jedoch von Itö überarbeitet, in dem die Spitze etwas softer wurde und das Rückrad mit Titanium Fäden verstärkt wurde.
Die Aktion der Rute wird von megabass (co.jp) als „fast taper“ beschrieben. Dies dürfe auch insgesamt so stimmen.
Die Rute zeigt wie gesagt, eine ziemlich softe, flexible Spitzenaktion. Gefolgt wird diese von einem knackingen Rückrad, das im unteren Teil nochmals mit Titanium verstärkt ist und damit noch mehr Kraftreserven bietet.

Im Vergleich zur F4-66X zeigen sich folgende Unterschiede:

-Spitzenaktion anstatt „regular taper“
-Etwas geringere Schnurklasse (7-17LB anstatt 8-20LB)
-Viel softere Spitze
- 9 statt (nur) 8 Ringen
-Härteres Rückrad bei gleichzeitig etwas softerem Blank im Gesamten
-Um 3 Inches kürzer

Zum Köderspektrum:

Ganz hervorragend lassen sich Köder wie der Jackall Squirrel 79 werfen und fischen. Sehr gut geht auch der leichtere 76er. Auch gut zu bewerkstelligen ist ein Megabass Griffon. Etwas schwerere Köder wie Megabass Cyclone (ca. 12g) und Jackall Squad- und Smash-Minnows lassen sich ebenfalls einwandfrei fischen oder dass Überlastungserscheinungen auftreten.

Ebenfalls getestet habe ich unter anderem sogar einen Castaic Gizzard Shad (13cm; 35g!). Das ist machbar – wenn es denn sein muss. In der Praxis ist dieser Köder jedoch überdimensioniert für diese Rute.

Die SuperGriffon bedient nahezu das gleiche Köderspektrum wie die Cyclone, ist jedoch für kleinere Köder wie die Squirrels, Griffons zusätzlich noch geeignet. Die Cyclone werde ich aufgrund ihres „regular tapers“ zusammen mit stärkerer Mono wohl nur noch zum Fischen grösserer Crankbaits und Buzz- Spinnerbaits benutzen.

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder:































Die Handteile der beiden Megabass sind gleich lang. Die Super Griffon ist die obere:





Mit 1/2-Unze an Gewicht. SG ist die vordere:





Ende der Kreuzwicklung oberhalb des ersten Ringes - SG ist die obere:





Beide Ruten unter Belastung (sicher nicht gleicher Druck) - SG ist die kürzere:





Nochmal unter Belastung, dieses mal mit 50g.





Oben die SG mit den Titanium Fäden:





Der minimale Längenunterschied:


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Na, dann will ich mal nicht so sein.




Mensch Börnie,
da hast du aber nochmal "Gnade" vor "Recht" walten lassen, dass du die "Geheimakte" hier so einfach veröffentlichst.|supergri

Wunderschöne Rute und wie es sich anhört, hast du mit der Auswahl einen richtigen Volltreffer gelandet.#6

Mir ist gestern bei AS-Tackle aufgefallen, dass sie American Rodsmiths Ruten ins Programm aufgenommen haben.
Fällt mir ein, da ich gerade die Titan Strains in deinem Blank sehe.
Als ich die Beschreibung der Titanium Serie gelesen habe, hat es mich vom Stuhl gerissen. 
AR hat es nach deren Angaben geschafft, drei verschiedene Materialien optimal miteinander zu verbinden.
Die drei genannten Materialien sind Titanium, Graphit und Kohlefaser.:c|uhoh:

Hätten sie anstelle von Kohlefaser oder Graphite, doch besser den Kork aufgeführt. Dann wären es auch drei gewesen.|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Na Börnie, das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage
haste echt gut gemacht, jetzt freu ich mich auf den Bericht über TR, DS und CS:vik:
aufgrund der Aktion müsste das doch durchaus machbar für die Rute sein oder?


----------



## aixellent (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ schroe:

Hi Stefan. Die Calcutta Conquest 51 ist eingetroffen. Das ging sehr fix und professionell über die Bühne. Der Verkäufer ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Der Ito Monoblock kommt morgen und die MJ Arc 70 wohl erst zum Ende der Woche. 
@ rainer:
Die Ron Thomson Dyna Cable wurde mir heute vom Glasgow Angling Center geschickt. Danke für den Tipp. Werde Dir berichten, ob ich gut klar komme. 

Greetz
Aix


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



schroe schrieb:


> Mensch Börnie,
> da hast du aber nochmal "Gnade" vor "Recht" walten lassen, dass du die "Geheimakte" hier so einfach veröffentlichst.|supergri


 
Ja, seeeehr geheim! :q
Aber so bin ich halt...ein ganz ein Lieber...



schroe schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern bei AS-Tackle aufgefallen, dass sie American Rodsmiths Ruten ins Programm aufgenommen haben.
> Fällt mir ein, da ich gerade die Titan Strains in deinem Blank sehe.
> Als ich die Beschreibung der Titanium Serie gelesen habe, hat es mich vom Stuhl gerissen.
> AR hat es nach deren Angaben geschafft, drei verschiedene Materialien optimal miteinander zu verbinden.
> ...


 
Boah geil Mann! Die muss ich haben! |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Na Börnie, das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage
> haste echt gut gemacht, jetzt freu ich mich auf den Bericht über TR, DS und CS:vik:
> aufgrund der Aktion müsste das doch durchaus machbar für die Rute sein oder?


 
Texas-Rig hab ich tatsächlich schon ausprobiert. Geht aufgrund der "fast action" natürlich erstklassig. CR mach ich (bislang) nicht und DS ist bei uns fast ausnahmslos verboten!


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Aus welchen Grund ist DS bei euch verboten? Oder "nur so"? (also ohne Grund)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Weils zu viel fängt

Burn schöner bericht

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aus welchen Grund ist DS bei euch verboten? Oder "nur so"? (also ohne Grund)


 
Kommt ursprünglich vom "Tiroler Hölzl" mit dem man früher Äschen fangen konnte soviel man wollte. Irgendwann mal wurde aus "Tiroler Hölzl" erst "Tiroler System" und dann "Köder zwischen Bebleiung und Rute".

Somit ist seit ein paar Jahren DS leider gestorben. Erlaubt ist das ganze nur in ein paar stark strömenden Bereichen wo man mit DS nix anfangen kann.


----------



## schroe (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@aixellent:
 Hi René,
herzlichen Dank, für die Info.
Ich "brenne" förmlich drauf, beide Rollen mal in Natura sehen zu dürfen. 
Zumindest, sie von dir beschrieben zu bekommen.#h

Melde mich die Woche mal bei dir (lechtz:q)


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Börnie,

danke für den Bericht.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hey burn,..
wenn TR gut funzt, dann funzt CR erst recht und dann ist es auch mit DS normalerweise kein prob#6
sehe das an meiner Intimi


----------



## plattform7 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke für dein Bericht Börnie #6 Sieht sehr legger aus, dein neues Spielzeug (obwohl mir persönlich das Aussehen "alter" Griffons noch mehr zusagt). Viel Spass mit dem Schätzchen |wavey:


----------



## Florelli (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wen es interessier, habe eine Combo abzugeben:
- Daiwa Alphas 103 (lila, linkshand) - absolut Neuwertig, wenig benutzt, ohne Kratzer oder andere Mägel
- Olympic Graphiteleader Veloce 662MH (1/4-1oz, 10-20lb, 120gr, fast action, 2-teilig) ebenfalls fast neuwertig, ein winziger Kratzer ist der einzige Makel
http://www.olympic-fishing.co.jp/g_rod/veloce_bait/glvc_662mh.html
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## sp!nner (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Thx,schön beschrieben Börnie! #6


----------



## gustus (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mir ist heute bei meinem Händler der neue Pezon&Michel Katalog 2008 in die Hände gefallen. Da taucht in der 'Specialist-Reihe' eine neue Casting-Rute auf : Specialist Dynamic Cast mit einem WG von 5-15 gr .... Bei einigen Online-Shops wird die schon für rund 130 Eus angeboten.
> 
> Hat die vllt. schon mal jemand begrabbelt und kann was dazu sagen?



Hi Zusammen,

wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand schon was zu der neuen   P&M sagen kann? Oder kennt jemand vllt. die ASIO F. BRILLOUX? Gibt es schon für knapp 100€.

P.S. Falls jemand aus Japan tackle bestellen möchte, hier scheint Alles runtergesetzt. 

EDIT: Aber bitte aufpassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19767

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/vi...75e23163d87016


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



gustus schrieb:


> P.S. Falls jemand aus Japan tackle bestellen möchte, hier scheint Alles runtergesetzt.



Gar nicht uninteressant. Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt? Leider lassen sich dort keine Versandkosten finden.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Gar nicht uninteressant. Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt? Leider lassen sich dort keine Versandkosten finden.


 
Die Rollen-Preise liegen sogar unter Bass.jp. |bigeyes
Da der Shop per EMS versendet werden sich hier sicher keine grossen Unterschiede bei den Versandkosten ergeben.


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Rollen-Preise liegen sogar unter Bass.jp. |bigeyes



Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## gustus (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich habe mich schwarz geärgert, als ich diese Seite, 10 min. nach meiner Bestellung bei bass.jp , gefunden habe. #q:c


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



gustus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schwarz geärgert, als ich diese Seite, 10 min. nach meiner Bestellung bei bass.jp , gefunden habe. #q:c



Bei einem deutschen Anbieter hast ja 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht. Wie das bei einer Bestellung im Ausland aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Was mich bei yastrading.com ein bißchen stört, dass es (im Gegensatz zu bspw. bass.jp) keine Art von Impressum gibt oder Kontakt über eine eMail Adresse - lediglich ein Formular - angeboten wird.


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Uuuhh...habe mal nach yastrading.com geschaut.|kopfkrat

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19767

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?p=160575&sid=527cf33f98a2b8699175e23163d87016


Auch wenn das natürlich keine objektiven Aussagen sind, lese ich sowa nicht gern.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> ....Was mich bei yastrading.com ein bißchen stört, dass es (im Gegensatz zu bspw. bass.jp) keine Art von Impressum gibt oder Kontakt über eine eMail Adresse - lediglich ein Formular - angeboten wird.


 
Kann man schon - hab ich vorher auch. Wenn sich der Shop wg. den Versandkosten meldet kann ichs ja auch hier posten.



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Uuuhh...habe mal nach yastrading.com geschaut.|kopfkrat
> 
> http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19767
> 
> ...


 
Naja, hört sich nicht so toll an!


----------



## gustus (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja, das sieht natürlich nicht so gut aus #d. Habe die Links in meinem Post übernommen, so dass alle gleich gewarnt sind.


----------



## esox82 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo allesamt!
Ich habe jetzt mal den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen, in der Hoffnung eine Antwort auf meine Combo-Frage zu bekommen. Da ich jedoch immer noch meine Zweifel habe, stelle ich nun doch meine Frage:
Ich möchte mir eine Combo zulegen, um kleine Wobbler wie den Chubby, Tiny Fry, Squirrel 61 und Squad Minnow zu twitchen. Diese Combo sollte, wenn möglich, auch zum Texas- und Carolina-Riggen sein.
Da ich hier leider nur Ruten und Rollen in einem für mich als Studenten zu hohen Preissegment gefunden habe, möchte ich euch fragen, ob es auch Combos in einer niedrigeren Preislage gibt, sprich DAM Calyber Baitcast, die etwas taugen?
Falls diese Rute "gut genug" wäre, welche Rolle würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.

mfg Andy


----------



## Florelli (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine Combo zulegen, um kleine Wobbler wie den Chubby, Tiny Fry, Squirrel 61 und Squad Minnow zu twitchen. Diese Combo sollte, wenn möglich, auch zum Texas- und Carolina-Riggen sein.



Den zweiten Teil kannst du schonmal knicken.
Eine Rute, welche die kleinen Wobbler wirft bringt dir beim C- und T-Rig keinen Anschlag durch.

Generell sollte man zum Anfang mit Baitcastern nach möglichkeit keine leichten Köder a la Tiny Fry oder SQ 61 benutzen. Mit leichten Ködern produziert man viel mehr Tüddel als mit schweren Ködern, welche winunanfälliger sind. Desweiteren benötigst du für diese kleinen Köder eine sehr gute Multirolle um sie überhaupt werfen zu können. Das geht dann richtung Pixy, Presso, Conquest 51S etc und wird sehr teuer.
Versuch es erstmal mit etwas gröberem Geschirr oder bleib bei den Stationärrollen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich hab heute das erste mal die neue illex in der hand gehabt :l
der blank is sehr mit der alten gelben ashura zu vergleichen, einfach geil!!!
ich denk, auf die werd ich noch bisschen sparen und dann wirds die werden


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Florelli schrieb:


> Das geht dann richtung Pixy, Presso, Conquest 51S etc und wird sehr teuer.




Eine gescheite Rolle kann er bekommen, soweit ich das gehört hab. Die sollte ab 3/4g gut laufen, damit wäre die Köderklasse ab Chubby abgedeckt. 

Rute.. keine Ahnung klappt das nicht mit der DAM? Das solltest du doch testen können, aber der Rolle hängt doch eine dran |rolleyes.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jo Andy, nächstes mal holste sie in die Hand


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Florelli schrieb:


> Den zweiten Teil kannst du schonmal knicken.
> Eine Rute, welche die kleinen Wobbler wirft bringt dir beim C- und T-Rig keinen Anschlag durch.
> 
> Generell sollte man zum Anfang mit Baitcastern nach möglichkeit keine leichten Köder a la Tiny Fry oder SQ 61 benutzen. Mit leichten Ködern produziert man viel mehr Tüddel als mit schweren Ködern, welche winunanfälliger sind. Desweiteren benötigst du für diese kleinen Köder eine sehr gute Multirolle um sie überhaupt werfen zu können. Das geht dann richtung Pixy, Presso, Conquest 51S etc und wird sehr teuer.
> Versuch es erstmal mit etwas gröberem Geschirr oder bleib bei den Stationärrollen.


 


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Also glaubst du, es wäre besser, wenn ich die kleinen Köder (Tiny Fry usw) mit einer Statiocombo führe und mir für Größere eine Multicombo zulegen sollte?
Kann ich diese Multicombo dann auch zum Finesse-riggen benutzen, oder dann lieber mit der Statiocombo?
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Eine gescheite Rolle kann er bekommen, soweit ich das gehört hab. Die sollte ab 3/4g gut laufen, damit wäre die Köderklasse ab Chubby abgedeckt.
> 
> Rute.. keine Ahnung klappt das nicht mit der DAM? Das solltest du doch testen können, aber der Rolle hängt doch eine dran |rolleyes.


 

Die Rute vom Flo gefiel mir ja auch auf Anhieb als ich sie in der Hand hielt, aber.....



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jo Andy, nächstes mal holste sie in die Hand


 

...du hattest ja keine Schnur auf der Rolle, da kann ich deine Combo schlecht testen :q


----------



## Mendener (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> Die Rute vom Flo gefiel mir ja auch auf Anhieb als ich sie in der Hand hielt, aber.....






*T**aaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa

... na ob es dem Flo auch gefallen hat :vik:
*


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> Also glaubst du, es wäre besser, wenn ich die kleinen Köder (Tiny Fry usw) mit einer Statiocombo führe und mir für Größere eine Multicombo zulegen sollte?
> Kann ich diese Multicombo dann auch zum Finesse-riggen benutzen, oder dann lieber mit der Statiocombo?
> mfg Andy


 

du als Student bist ja (noch) #6 nicht gerade reich....
ich würde mir deshalb wirklich ne Statiocombo zulegen, das ganze dann mit ner vernünftigen 2000er Rolle bestücken..
das Problem ist einfach dass du nen Tiny Fry von knapp 2gr und div. Rigs von bis zu 30gr damit fischen möchtest.....
das funzt mit ner Baitcastercombo schon mal gar net, denn ist die Combo sensibel genug für die Leichtgewichte, wird sie mit den Rigs nicht klar kommen, das ganze gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt....
bei ner Statiocombo sieht es da anders aus....
die Calyber Drop Shot, wäre aufgrund der bauweise (feine Spitze) durchaus geeignet die kleinen Wobbler zu fischen, auch DS ist kein Prob, ob du bei TR oder CR dann noch Gefühl für den Köder hast weiß ich nicht. Ich denke aber es wird schon funzen, denn alle drei Rigarten werden ja recht langsam gefischt und mit möglichst leichten Bleigewichten. Für schwerere Gewichte und schnelleres fischen würde ich dann die Rute nehmen die du jetzt zum mittleren spinnen und jiggen einsetzt#6


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> du als Student bist ja (noch) #6 nicht gerade reich....
> ich würde mir deshalb wirklich ne Statiocombo zulegen, das ganze dann mit ner vernünftigen 2000er Rolle bestücken..
> das Problem ist einfach dass du nen Tiny Fry von knapp 2gr und div. Rigs von bis zu 30gr damit fischen möchtest.....
> das funzt mit ner Baitcastercombo schon mal gar net, denn ist die Combo sensibel genug für die Leichtgewichte, wird sie mit den Rigs nicht klar kommen, das ganze gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt....
> ...


 

Vielen Dank Rainer!
Momentan habe ich eine 2,1m Skelli um den Tiny Fry, Chubby usw zu führen.Dies geht auch eigentlich gut,aber beim TR und CR ist die Rute überlastet und biegt sich,als ob ich einen Fisch dran habe, deswegen dachte ich, eine steifere Multicombo wäre da besser und habe gehooft, dass ich mit so einer auch die Tiny Frys usw führen könnte.
Trotzdem VIELEN DANK!
MfG Andy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt!
> Ich habe jetzt mal den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen, in der Hoffnung eine Antwort auf meine Combo-Frage zu bekommen. Da ich jedoch immer noch meine Zweifel habe, stelle ich nun doch meine Frage:
> Ich möchte mir eine Combo zulegen, um kleine Wobbler wie den Chubby, Tiny Fry, Squirrel 61 und Squad Minnow zu twitchen. Diese Combo sollte, wenn möglich, auch zum Texas- und Carolina-Riggen sein.
> Da ich hier leider nur Ruten und Rollen in einem für mich als Studenten zu hohen Preissegment gefunden habe, möchte ich euch fragen, ob es auch Combos in einer niedrigeren Preislage gibt, sprich DAM Calyber Baitcast, die etwas taugen?
> ...



haste dir diese rute mal angesehen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118929

vielleicht kennt ein anderer hier ja die rute? bitte die antworten zur fenwick in den von mir erstellten thread #h


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> haste dir diese rute mal angesehen?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118929
> 
> vielleicht kennt ein anderer hier ja die rute? bitte die antworten zur fenwick in den von mir erstellten thread #h


 

hallo bubbel!
die rute kenne ich nicht,sieht aber sehr toll aus!
so eine hätte ich mir denn uch gerne zugelegt,nur dass die calyber da noch günstiger ist:q


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo bubbel!
> die rute kenne ich nicht,sieht aber sehr toll aus!
> so eine hätte ich mir denn uch gerne zugelegt,nur dass die calyber da noch günstiger ist:q


 
vor allem haste da das gleiche Problem was die superkleinen Wobbler betrifft, das wird einfach net wirklich funzen...


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vor allem haste da das gleiche Problem was die superkleinen Wobbler betrifft, das wird einfach net wirklich funzen...


 

Nur noch eine letzte Frage, ehe ich anfange alle zu nerven : 
Du würdest mir also raten, die kleinen Wobbler mit meiner 2,1m Skelli zu führen und für grössere Köder und zum t- und c-riggen dann eine Multicombo?

mfg Andy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vor allem haste da das gleiche Problem was die superkleinen Wobbler betrifft, das wird einfach net wirklich funzen...



war das auf die fenwick s2 bezogen? wenn ja, konkretisiere mal bitte deine angesprochenen bedenken!!! würd mich interessieren was du genau sagen wolltest.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



esox82 schrieb:


> Nur noch eine letzte Frage, ehe ich anfange alle zu nerven :
> Du würdest mir also raten, die kleinen Wobbler mit meiner 2,1m Skelli zu führen und für grössere Köder und zum t- und c-riggen dann eine Multicombo?
> 
> mfg Andy


 

wenn du zwei Combos holen willst ein klares JA
wenn du eine für beides brauchst dann ne Statiocombo die etwas "straffer" ausfällt (also C/TRig tauglich), damit kanste die kleinen Wobbler eher werfen als umgekehrt mit ner strafferen Multicombo


@Bubbel

womit auch Deine Frage geklärt wäre, denke nicht dass du mit der fenwick Tiny Fry und Co wirklich werfen kannst. Die Squirrels wiederum werden wohl keine Probs bereiten
ich gebe einfach zu bedenken, dass die superleichten Köder am schwersten mit der Baitcaster zu werfen sind, ich für meinen Teil tu mir das nicht an, obwohl ich durchaus Tackle habe mit dem ich 5gr Wobbler werfen könnte......
bin halt kein Hiroshi oder so ähnl
so ab den Squirrels machts mir wirklich erst Spass und das ist es ja was man beim angeln haben soll, auf der andren Seite wers kann bzw. wirklich gewillt ist diese Leichtgewichte zu casten, nun denn viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spass#h


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

P.s.
je leichter die Köder umso filigraner muss das Baitcastertackle (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) aufeinander abgestimmt werden, genau darin liegt das Problem....


----------



## esox82 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Vielen Dank, Rainer!
Dann bleib ich momentan bei meiner Skelli für die kleinen und spare für eine straffere Multicombo fürs T/C-Rig und für grössere Köder.

mfg Andy


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

gern geschehen essox...
falls du dir was zulegst und eine gute Rolle für nen schmalen Geldbeutel brauchst, vergiss die Daiwa Alpha nicht.....
klasse PL#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sagt mal, wie schützt ihr denn eure einteiligen Fitschen beim Transport?

Ich bin jetzt mal über ne Helium LTA gestolpert und konnte ich widerstehen... :k

Ich dachte da an ein Hardcase (2m - die Rute ist 6,6') mit ner guten Polsterung und am besten noch so, dass ich die Rolle dran lassen kann... Gibts sowas? Bisher habe ich leider noch nichts nach meinem Geschmack gefunden... 

Ich glaub es bräche mir das Herz, wenn die im Auto von anderem Tackle zerquetscht würde!! :c

Gibts in D. für ~200,-€ noch ne andere Rolle außer die Revo Premier die in das MH (1/4 - 3/4oz) Spektrum der Kistler fallen würde. |kopfkrat

Ich werd zwar erstmal meine Sluptor dranschrauben, aber ich glaube auf lange Sicht, will ich da keine 280g Rolle dran hängen haben...

floo #h


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gern geschehen essox...
> falls du dir was zulegst und eine gute Rolle für nen schmalen Geldbeutel brauchst, vergiss die Daiwa Alpha nicht.....
> klasse PL#6


 
ich werde wohl die shimano scorpion mg vom flo bekommen


----------



## Florelli (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Placebo bei mir kommen die Ruten einfach so ins Auto. Hab mir jetzt für die Bordwand am Boot graue Rohrisolierung besorgt und werde sie auch beim Transport über die Ruten stülpen. Wenn man die Ruten richtig platziert dann passiert da auch nichts.

Welche LTA hast du dir geholt? Hab eine MHC66 1/4-3/4oz und ich kann nur sagen, federleicht das Teil. Bei der Rolle würde ich nicht zu leicht gehen. Die Ruten sind kopflastig und mit meiner Steez ist das Ganze nicht perfekt ausbalanciert. Eine Rolle mit 200-220 Gramm dürfte perfekt sein.


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Genau die welche du auch hast! Noch ist sie übrigens nicht bei mir eingegangen, aber ich hoffe, dass das noch die Woche wird.  Man hört ja leider kaum etwas über Kistler-User in Deutschland, erst recht nicht was die Helium betrifft. *Was haste denn für ne Schnur drauf und wie würdest du das optimale und das noch mögliche Köderspektrum einschätzen?* Hauen die Herstellerangaben hin? Hab gelesen, dass sie ja sehr sensibel sein soll... und teils doch recht umstritten (wie abei allem guten Tackle  )

Sollte, da meine erste Baitcaster, erstmal für alles mögliche herhalten... 

Wegen der Balance...
Trägt die Rolle überhaupt was zur Balance bei?
Da man ja sowieso nicht vor der Rolle anfässt (wie bei der Statio.), sollte das ja eigentlich keinen großen Unterscheid machen, oder hab' ich da nen Denkfehler?

Die Premier würde ja nochmal knapp 30g mehr als die Steez wiegen...

Zum Transport:
Wenn sie das Auto für sich hätte wär's ja kein Problem, aber wenn man voll beladen ist hätte ich meine Bedenken...

flo


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> ...Zum Transport:
> Wenn sie das Auto für sich hätte wär's ja kein Problem, aber wenn man voll beladen ist hätte ich meine Bedenken...
> 
> flo


 
Das Bild ist zwar nicht von mir, aber meine 1teiligen landen auch immer auf dem Beifahrersitz:


----------



## sa-s (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

so schauts bei mir auch aus,

nur habe ich nicht so viele blaue ruten, grins.

mach dir echt keinen kopf darüber. dreh den beifahrersitzein wenig zurück, heb die kopfstütze ein wenig nach oben. leg links und rechts von der kopfstüzte eine rute ab und drücke dann die kopfstütze wieder vorsichtig nach unten. 

voila

alles gut gesichert und vor allem immer in reich und fummelweite.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



sa-s schrieb:


> so schauts bei mir auch aus,
> 
> nur habe ich nicht so viele blaue ruten, grins.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sepp!

Viel zu viel Aufwand! Einfach reingelegt, Türe zu und Vollgas ans Wasser!!! :m


----------



## Florelli (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Namensfetter - dank Schonzeit hab ich die Rute noch nicht gefischt, ist erst vor zwei Wochen bei mir eingetroffen. Hab jedoch mal einen 1/2oz Spinnerbait mit 1 Coloradoblade drangehabt und im Teich getestet und das war sehr positiv. Sehr kräftige Übertragung der Vibrationen, mal sehen wie das bei größeren Distanzen aussieht. Scheint aber wirklich sehr sensibel zu sein.  
Hab momentan die Steez mit 12lb YoZuri Hybrid drauf, werde aber bei zeiten auf eine 14lb aufrüsten, welche Marke bin ich noch nicht sicher, dass wird spontan.

gruß,
Flo


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

flo, ich hab jetzt ne 16lb Rapala Spinning auf meiner Sculptor, aber mir kommt das fast bisschen viel vor. Andererseits, wenn du ne 12er zu dünn findest... Naja, ich werd seh'n.  Klingt auf jeden Fall gut was du schreibst! #6

Ihr scheint ja jedenfalls keine großen Probleme mit verbogenen/gebrochenen Ringen o.ä. zu haben. Ich dachte die Ruten wäre sensibler... Fummelreichweite ist aber wirklich ein wichtiges Argument!!


----------



## sa-s (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Hey Sepp!
> 
> Viel zu viel Aufwand! Einfach reingelegt, Türe zu und Vollgas ans Wasser!!! :m



hallo bernhard,

werde ich heuer wohl auch machen können, zumindest wenn ich am we im inn fischen geh. wenn ich an die donau fahre, sinds doch 30 km und da hab ichs nicht so gerne, dass in den scharf gefahrenen kurven mein tackle immer auf meinen schoss will

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

moin

ich hab mir heut meinen neuen schatz gegönnt :vik:
ne *Illex Ashura 195-220 M Vale Tudo*
ne echt geile rute!!!
hab auch ewigkeiten drauf gesparrt....|rolleyes

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac...220-vale-tudo-p-2660.html?cPath=21_37_334_332

meine combo sieht jezz so aus:
rute: Illex ashura M vale tudo
rolle: shimano aspire 3000s ra


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab sie jetzt übrigens da und heute aufm Acker mal nen Stündchen rumgeworfen... 
Die Rute ist toll, aber ich glaube die Rolle wird bei Zeiten ersetzt.
So Kopflastig finde ich die jetzt übirgens nicht, zumindest nicht mit Rolle und das scheint mir bei der BC Combo auch nicht so wichtig...

Ach Börnie, sie wurde übrigens mit UPS (2m Abflussrohr  ) geschickt. Ich habe 30,-€ Porto gelegt, aber k.A. was der Versender tatsächlich an Gebühren gezahlt hat.

Naja, wird sich bei günstigeren Ruten nicht wirklich lohnen.

flo


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Man hört ja leider kaum etwas über Kistler-User in Deutschland


 
ne 6,6er Crankbait Composite war übrigens mein erster Importstecken aus USA


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab deine kritischen posts im AB gelesen Rainer, hatte aber die Hoffnung, dass die LTA nicht so weich ist. Hat sich auch bei der Trockenübung heute bestätigt! 

Habt ihr die Kommentare zur Bremse der Revo Premier im TT forum gelesen?
Bin da grad wieder etwas skeptisch, ob ich sie mir holen soll...
Aber 8lb ist ganz schön knapp, oder?

flo


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jep flo#c
damals blind bestellt, mangels Erfahrungswerte der Überseeruten, suchte ich eine Rute für kleine Jerks(mini Toppie u.ä.), habe die bestellt und mit einer Fuego bestückt....
erste Tests am Gewässer waren nix, Fuego für diese Köder ja, aber Rute zu weich, haste ja gelesen, danach habe ich die Combo "umfunktioniert" und Squirrel und Co versucht zu fischen, war auch net das wahre (Fuego war nix für die köderklasse, die Rute aber sehr wohl),  ne Scorpion drauf montiert und schon hats gefunzt (wurfweite, performance). Heute fischt mein Sohn diese Rute mit der Alpha#6 mit Squirrel, Arnouds und sonstigen Wobblern und #6:vik:natürlich auch Softjerks daran
es funzt wunderbar, die Kistler ist halt keine Top Gun und die Alfa keine Steez, aber durchaus eine gute Gebrauchscombo geworden die komplett in einem Preisrahmen für ca. 250€ liegt mit der macht ein Barschdrill ebenso Spass wie ein Meterhecht den sie aufgrund des Rückgrades genauso an Land befördert, auch funzt sie bei DS, TR und CR, von daher war es kein Fehlkauf, ist halt immer ne Frage der Einstellung, wenns für xy nicht funzt dann vielleicht für yz und so wars auch, wollte das Teil damals verscherbeln, heute bin ich froh dass ich es nicht gemacht habe sondern die Combo umfunktionierte:q


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja, genau eine von denen Aix! 
Steht was drauf von wegen: "Mitarbeiterrute, ohne Garantie"
Na hoffentlich drehen die ihren Mitarbeitern nicht die Montagsruten an... |rolleyes
Garantie kann man sich bei Kistler in D. ja eh an die Backe kleben.

Meinst du dieses Totem? Ich glaube das ist mir zu sperrig, da sagt mir das pack-a-pole eher zu! #6 Vorallem das Einzellruten-modell.

Ich kenne das auch Rainer, da hat man erstmal was gekauft und dann will man's nicht wieder hergeben. Und es wird ja auch nicht schlecht im Keller... |rolleyes Und irgendwann findet sich sicher eine Verwendung. Hmm, die Alphas würde vielleicht auch noch vom P-L-Verhältnis passen. Schade, dass es die nicht in D. gibt, sonst wär's ne echt alternative zur Premier. 

flo


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

flo, guckst du den Rutentransportkoffer


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jo, das ist ja quasi der pack-a-pole.
Ich glaub auf den wird's schlussendlich auch hinauslaufen... danke!


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey aix...
ist das Foto in nem Angelladen gemacht oder ist das tatsächlich Dein "Angelkeller"??:q
das Totem hast du bei Capellas gekauft???


----------



## Hechtchris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen was für ne Combo für mich geeignet wäre !

Ich würde gerne 8 - 20 gramm Wobbler twitchen !

Wie ist das denn mitm Werfen ? Braucht das lange bis man das einigermaßen beherscht ?

Multirollenkentniss bringe ich mit jedoch nur mit einer schweren Jerkrute ! (Hypercast jerk Calcutta )

Kann man damit dann auch gute Hechte als Beifang nebst Barsch locker bezwingen ?

Welche Baitcaster und Rute könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ? Und vorallem welche Schnurstärke fischt man bei solchen größen ? Mono / Dünne geflochtene ?

Fischen wollt ich damit größere Squirrels und Arnauds !

Was haltet ihr von meinen Vorstellungen ?

Preislich setz ich mal kein Limit, aber sollte nicht gleich eine 500 Euro Rolle sein #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Preislich setz ich mal kein Limit, aber sollte nicht gleich eine 500 Euro Rolle sein #h


 
Dann nimm ne Daiwa Steez 103HL die kostet nur 400€

Würde an deiner Stelle, doch ein Preislimit nennen, sei den dir st es egal, wenn du hier z.b. Tipps zu einer Evergreen für 350€+ Zoll und Porto enannt bekommen willst.

Frag mal Chrizzi, der fischt eine Alphas F an der P&M Specialist Casting Denke abr die Squirrells sind an der Rute unterste Grenze

mfg Flo


----------



## Hechtchris (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann nimm ne Daiwa Steez 103HL die kostet nur 400€
> 
> Würde an deiner Stelle, doch ein Preislimit nennen, sei den dir st es egal, wenn du hier z.b. Tipps zu einer Evergreen für 350€+ Zoll und Porto enannt bekommen willst.
> 
> ...



Ich setz mal ein Limit von maximal 200 für jeweils Rute und Rolle also max 400 !

An die Alphas dachte ich auch schon ! Und die P&M denke ich ist aber doch zu hart dafür nicht ?


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hechtchriss:
die alpha und die twitching hornet als Multiaufbau#6
kommste mit den 400€ gesamt hin und hast ein feines Tackle:vik:
Nachteil...
Wartezeit bei MAD, aber s ist ja eh Schonzeit

ne feine Combo dafür, ist auch die Daiwa Steez Top Gun (Rute:q) gepaart mit der Alfa
was die Top Gun zur Zeit Kostet weiß ich allerdings nicht musste mal luschern...


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ne feine Combo dafür, ist auch die Daiwa Steez Top Gun (Rute:q) gepaart mit der Alfa
> was die Top Gun zur Zeit Kostet weiß ich allerdings nicht musste mal luschern...



Ich vermute so viel, wie seine angepeilten max. 400€ (mindestens).

Dann ehr die MAD-Twitche oder irgendwas anderes. 

Die Alphas, passt ganz gut, die P&M Casting auch. Ich kann mir aber bessere Ruten vorstellen, jedoch ist die Leistung für den Preis nicht schlecht und ein 76er Squirrel kann man auch noch werfen, ist zwar schon etwas Übungssache, aber machbar. Aber auf dauer, wäre eine "leichtere" Rute für diese kleinen Gewichte besser.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

die Top Gun kostet zur Zeit bei Plat 296€
zuzüglich das übliche wie Porto Zoll etc....
da haste recht Chrissi, da ist er dann bei 400€.....


----------



## Hechtchris (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie isn das mitm bezahlen ? Geht das nur noch per Pay Pal oder auch mit Überweisung ? Bin nich so der PP freund ! #h


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

habe bisher alles über Paypal bezahlt, glaube er nimmt auch Kreditkarten (ich nehme an du meinst Plat)


----------



## Hechtchris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hmm ich denke ich werde mir wohl die Alphas F und die P&M Specialist Casting zulegen ! Was empfehlt ihr mir da für ne Schnur ? sollte man mit solchen leichtgewichten mit Mono fischen ? Dachte da so an ne 20er Stroft ! |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke ich werde mir wohl die Alphas F und die P&M Specialist Casting zulegen ! Was empfehlt ihr mir da für ne Schnur ? sollte man mit solchen leichtgewichten mit Mono fischen ? Dachte da so an ne 20er Stroft ! |kopfkrat



Ich hab eine 28er Stroft auf der Alphas - tu dir das nicht an. Wenn du dir die Alphas bestellst, kauf dir auch gleich da eine passende Strippe dazu. Ich hab bisher nur 2 Schnüre auf der Alphas gehabt, neben der Stroft noch eine 12lb Nitlon Bait. Die Nitlon gefiel mit wesendlich besser, aber nachdem ich über Eck mit einem Holzphal drillen musse, war sie auf den ersten 30m aufgerauht und somit für die Mülltonne. 

Als nächstes werd ich wohl mal die Machine Gun Cast in 10lb testen, die soll auch super sein.


----------



## Florelli (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Plat ist zu teuer. Versuchs mal hier da haben einige Leute schon gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht und günstiger sind sie auch.

Ich würde mir aber keine Alphas holen. Hatte selber eine und hab sie schnell wieder verkauft. Hat sicherlich auch mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun aber die Rolle fand ich echt nicht so toll. Ich würde eher was aus dem Hause Shimano kaufen. Die Metanium MG z.B. sieht sehr nett und brauchbar aus. Scorpion 100 wäre auch klasse für dich und so teuer sind die nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hab selber eine Conquest 51 und Steez, die kann ich auch uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen, scheinden jedoch aufgrund des höheren Preises aus.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

florelli...
wie bestellst du denn bei marounghi, kannst du japanisch????#6

hechtcriss...
wenn ich mono fische dann nehme ich die Nitlon Bait meist in 12 LB


----------



## Olli73 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Rainer:
Es gibt da jemanden, der spricht recht gut englisch. Einfach eine Mail schicken und „Sie werden geholfen“. Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Marunoushi gemacht. 

Gruß

OLLI


----------



## fishingchamp (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> florelli...
> wie bestellst du denn bei marounghi, kannst du japanisch????#6
> LB



Also ich hatte da bis jetzt immer sehr netten Kontakt. Hatte dort mal wegen den Versandkosten angefragt und 2300 Yen nach Deutschland sind echt nicht schlecht!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke ich werde mir wohl die Alphas F und die P&M Specialist Casting zulegen !


 
Gibt auch noch eine leichtere Version der Specialist Casting, heißt glaube ich Dynamite Casting. Weiß aber nicht wie die genau ist

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jow Olli thanks,
dann muss ich also mir das Tackle vorab tzusammenstellen nd dann dort nachfragen rischtisch???,
denn in deren Onlineshop/Katalog fond ich mich ob der viele Zeichen net zurecht, vielleicht bauen die ja bald nen Englischen Shop, wär net schlecht#6


----------



## plattform7 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer

Yup, einfach ein "Wunschzettel" hinschicken. Die Leute melden sich sehr schnell und sind sehr nett. Habe meine Alphas damals dort bestellt. Lief alles problemlos ab und zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war es der günstigste Alphas-Händler.

Der Manko ist die schlechte HP, da gebe ich dir recht - an Waren haben die aber einiges mehr da, als aufgelistet. Als Tipp: man kann mit den Leuten noch bissel handeln  :q


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jow plattform ,
habs notiert, danke#6


----------



## Olli73 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@rainer, @plattform

Yepp, die Homepage ist nicht so der Brüller. Hatte meine Alphas (nicht die Type F) damals dort gekauft. Hatten die leider nicht vorrätig, konnte die aber in 3 Tagen beschaffen. Fand ich schon mal supi.

Gruß

OLLI


----------



## sp!nner (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch eine leichtere Version der Specialist Casting, heißt glaube ich Dynamite Casting. Weiß aber nicht wie die genau ist
> 
> mfg Flo



Dynamic Cast heisst die, hat 4-18g WG.Hab sie gestern beim Dealer befummelt. Ein recht feines Stöckchen aber bisschen weich wie ich fand. Leichte Wobbler twichen geht bestimmt gut aber für Rigs wäre sie mir nicht geeignet (villeicht unter 10g). DS geht evtl. auch recht gut damit. Meine M.C. Days 1/2oz finde ich um längen besser,ist etwas schneller und straffer-kostet aber dank Versand,Zoll usw doch bisschen mehr (um die 170€) und sie wäre mir den Aufpreis wert! #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kann sein Spinner hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern. Würde bei Wobblern von 8-20g aber eher 3/4 oz wählen!

mfg Flo


----------



## sp!nner (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Macht Sinn Flo..da es aber speziell um die Specialist ging wollte ich die leichtere nur erwähnen-du hast ja angedeutet.. Hiervon gibts eben nur die 18g/neues Modell und die 28g Casting, dann nochmal ne neue mit 10-35g.
Also keine mit 3/4oz.,da müsste er sich nach ner anderen Marke umschauen.  |rolleyes


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wollte mich mal mit nem Pic von meinem ersten Barsch mit der Baitcaster für eure Tips bedanken! 







Die Rapala Spinning Line ist übirgens für'n Ar***! 

flo


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@just_a_placebo 

Petri zum Baitcast-Barsch!

______________________

Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Ich wollte mir für das fischen mit kleinen bis mittleren Wobblern eine Major Craft Beneyro BNC-63M (einteilig) zulegen. Die Rute gefiel mir optisch und anhand der technischen Daten. Als Rolle besitze ich die Alphas 103L.

E-Mail an Plat geschrieben wegen Versandkosten und dann...

JPY9300 (!) Das macht knapp 58€ mit FedEx. Wenn die noch mit verzollt werden, wird die Rute ja echt knackig vom Preis. |bigeyes

Habt ihr auch soviel bezahlt? 

Zweiteilige Ruten gehen mit EMS für den halben Preis, bei einer Länge von 1,90m möchte ich die Rute aber einteilig.


----------



## niddafischer (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo ich habe mal eine frage an euch und zwar was kann mann alles mit einer cast rute machen????gehen da auch gummifische????

(nur eine frage aus neugier)


----------



## möwe_3 (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hi,

hat schon jemand die 
*Pezon & Michel - Specialist Power Feeling 198*



Länge: 198 cm
Wurfgewicht: 10 - 35 g
Transportlänge: 167 cm
Gewicht: 149 g
Teile: 1 +1
gefischt oder in der Hand gehabt?
Ich suche nämlich eine casting rute bis ca 30 gr. blinker, wobler und vielleicht auch für vertikalangeln.

danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



niddafischer schrieb:


> hallo ich habe mal eine frage an euch und zwar was kann mann alles mit einer cast rute machen????gehen da auch gummifische????
> 
> (nur eine frage aus neugier)


 
Kommt auf die Rute drauf an#6

@ just: Petri zum ersten Baitcasterfang. Was fischt du den da für eine combo?

mfg Flo


----------



## fishingchamp (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@niddafischer
Mit einer Fox Lure'n Shad Casting kannst du wunderbar Gummifische fischen aber mit einer Glasfaser-Castingrute wie z.B. einer Megabass Shiryu kannst du es vergessen.
Kommt halt immer drauf an!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

kommt natürlich auch drauf an was du fischen willst, 5g Franzenjig mit Twister ist was anderes al 15g mit Gufi

mfg Flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



möwe_3 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hat schon jemand die
> *Pezon & Michel - Specialist Power Feeling 198*
> ...


Ich bin jezt von ner 270 cm / 15-40g Wg Skelletor auf ne *Pezon & Michel Specialist Casting 190* beim Angelcenter KS umgesprungen, ich werd sie mit meiner Revo Premier verkuppeln, bin auch mal gespannt, will damit auch vertikalangeln und dropshotten, bin auch mal sehr gespannt wie das mit den kurzen Castinguten und kleineren Ködern funzt 
guckst du:
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac...st-power-feeling-198-p-2886.html?cPath=21_198


http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/pezon-michel-specialist-casting-190-p-1427.html?cPath=21_198

fischt einer hier die 190cm ?Stimmt das mit der Hakenöse im Bewrtungsbericht? |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> fischt einer hier die 190cm ?Stimmt das mit der Hakenöse im Bewrtungsbericht? |supergri


 
Klar stimmt das. Das wirst du auch noch vor dir haben .

Ich kenne 3 P&M Ruten, bei allen Dreien rostete die Hakenöse.


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nimmste jetzt doch auch ne kürzere Carsten?! #6

flo


----------



## niddafischer (6. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ok mit manche schon,fischt denn hier jemand die yabai cast in 2,07m???kann mann mit der denn auch gummis führen???habe da nämlich möglichkeit günstig an dieser ran zu kommen und könnte das auch nutzen hatte eigentlich an die normale in 2,80m gedacht aber hab in denn letzten tagen mal vieles über baitcasting gelesen und interesse dran bekommen ich weis das sich gleich jemand melden wird und sagt "KLEINER DU WEIST AUCH NICHT WAS DU WILLST"weil ich letztens noch einen thread über megabassrute aufgemacht habe,aber ich stelle trotzdem meine frage kann mann mit der yabai cast 2,07m und die stlx von abu garcia auch gummifische von ca 11-15cm führen???


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Nimmste jetzt doch auch ne kürzere Carsten?! #6
> 
> flo


Hallo Flo, 
Ja, ich denke mit der bin ich eigentlich flexibler als mit der Skelli,die passenden Köder hab ich ja auch dafür(7 cm Sliderchen von Salmo,Rapalla Rattlins RNR 5 und ½ oz von Bill Lewis, von Heddon Crazy Crawler , Baby Torpedo und Lucky 13,125ger Illex Freddy Catwalk,nen kleinen Jitterbug, nen Lucky Craft Sammy wird ich mir auch noch holen denke ich) und eventuell wird auch mal ne Dropshohtmontage mit in der Köderbox liegen…Die Rute passt doch besser zu meiner Premier finde ich:m
Gruß Carsten


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wehe du bietest mir die Sammy's hoch! 

flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Wehe du bietest mir die Sammy's hoch!
> 
> flo


Einer reicht mir erstmal, den rest kannst du vorläufig haben..|supergri


----------



## F4M (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ok mit manche schon,fischt denn hier jemand die yabai cast in 2,07m???kann mann mit der denn auch gummis führen???


 
Ist ja eigendlich OT, weils hier m.E. eigendlich um Combos fürs Twitchen geht und nicht ums Gufieren. Möchte aber trotzdem mal kurz antworten weil diese Rute auch zum twitchen geeignet ist.

Ich fische mit der Yabai 2,07 m mit einer Calais ausschließlich Gummis von 14gr.- bis max. 25gr. vom Boot. Das funktioniert beim Bootsfischen sehr gut uns macht auch jede Menge Spaß, fürs GuFi-Fischen vom Ufer aus würde ich allerdings eine längere Rute vorziehen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## niddafischer (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



F4M schrieb:


> Ist ja eigendlich OT, weils hier m.E. eigendlich um Combos fürs Twitchen geht und nicht ums Gufieren. Möchte aber trotzdem mal kurz antworten weil diese Rute auch zum twitchen geeignet ist.
> 
> Ich fische mit der Yabai 2,07 m mit einer Calais ausschließlich Gummis von 14gr.- bis max. 25gr. vom Boot. Das funktioniert beim Bootsfischen sehr gut uns macht auch jede Menge Spaß, fürs GuFi-Fischen vom Ufer aus würde ich allerdings eine längere Rute vorziehen.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen




hmm ich möchte aber auch twitchen ich weis selber das die rute nicht die beste zum gufieren ist ich wollte nur wissen ob es mit der gut geht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



niddafischer schrieb:


> hmm ich möchte aber auch twitchen ich weis selber das die rute nicht die beste zum gufieren ist ich wollte nur wissen ob es mit der gut geht.




Manchmal denke ich es wäre sinnvoll statt einer Rute, mit der man alles fischen will und die dann teuer ist, aber alles nur so halb kann, wäre das Geld in 2 oder 3 etwas günstigere Ruten, dafür passend zum jeweiligen Angeleinsatz, wesentlich besser bedient...

Ich fische auch gerne gutes und teures Tackle, aber hier hört sich das an als wolltest du die Rute weil der Name gut klingt, sie hübsch ausschaut, und eventuell ist der Neid-Faktor der anderen auch nicht ganz egal... |rolleyes

Diese hoch-spezialisierten Ruten sind geil! :l Aber eben nur für ein recht schmales Einsatzgebiet... Wenn man es sich leisten kann und will hier mehrere Ruten für die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse anzuschaffen lohnt das! Macht echt mehr Spaß! Aber eine geile Rute kaufen und dann für alles andere auch nehmen ist für mich der falsche Weg...;+

Investiere das Geld lieber in 2 oder 3 gute Ruten, dann aber passend zu dem was du vorhast. Ist meiner Meinung nach die deutlich bessere Investition. Wenn Du das Geld hast für jeden dieser Bereiche ne geile Rute zu kaufen um so besser! #6 Aber nicht eine gute Rute für alles hernehmen wo es eine wesentlich günstigere für eben diesen Einsatzbereich besser gemacht hätte...

Sorry, aber meine Meinung. Obwohl ich nicht glaube das Du die Rute überhaupt kaufen kannst / möchtest... |rolleyes

Aber egal, hier im Board haben ja sehr viele - besonders von den etwas jüngeren Membern - nur Stelllas und Japan-Tackle (am besten natürlich JDM, importieren ist schließlich in!) im Keller stehen... :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Nelson (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was haltet ihr von der combo?

megabass F6 - 76X G-AX mit der daiwa ZILLION ?
oder der F5 - 68X Bandersnatch??
oder der ABU REVO PREMIER??

irgendwie aus den vier sachen. wobei ich stärker zur G-AX tendiere, da etwas mehr wurfgwicht.

ist übrigens zum hechtfischen.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Nelson schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der combo?
> 
> megabass F6 - 76X G-AX


gibt es nicht, es gibt die 6,7er, bestimmt vertippt gelle???#6



> mit der daiwa ZILLION ?
> oder der F5 - 68X Bandersnatch??
> oder der ABU REVO PREMIER??
> 
> ...


 
ich habe mich damals für die Rekkai (F6 68x) entschieden, hat die gleichen Werte wie die GAX, hat mir optisch besser gefallen. habe die gepaart mit ner Antares DC7 ein Traum für Köder bis ca 50-60gr (wirft natürlich auch schwerer) aber Köder die schwerer als 60gr sind würde ich nicht permanent, sprich hardcoremässig mit ner F6er Klasse fischen.
Die Zillion habe ich nicht, soll aber durchaus dafür geeignet sein, auch die Big Bait Zillion. (wenns denn ne Zillion sein soll), ansonsten würde ich Metanium, Antares/Calais Chronarch vorziehen, sind halt doch recht gewichtige Köder auf Dauer.....
kommt halt immer drauf an welche Köder du fischen möchtest. Da du aber gezielt ne Combo für Hecht suchst und eineige Swimbaits garantiert fischen wirst, genauso wie vielleicht auch mal nen jerk dranhängst, würde ich schon zu ner F6er Klasse greifen.
Für Softjerks und Köder bis ca Arnoudsklasse darfs auch ein klein wenig leichter sein. Es ist nicht der hecht der die Rute fordert sondern der Köder und der damit verbundene Führungsstil#6


----------



## Nelson (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

yo - na klar hab ich mich vertippt :q

na die F6 hat ein wg. von ca. 11 - 42 gramm, 
die F5 "nur" ca. 11 - 28 gramm.
meine köder haben ein gewicht von 14 bis 20 gramm in der regel (arnaud(flach und tief), deka hamakura, mikey slim usw.)
welche ist nun besser?? 
denke mal das die F6 doch besser ist oder?! wegen der vorhandenen kraftreserve...#c
an die REKKAI habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber laut hersteller ist die für das angeln mit jigs hergestellt worden.

gar nicht so einfach...


----------



## rainer1962 (8. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Rekkai und Jigs ...
das diese Angaben aus USA kommen, verwundert nicht wirklich...
die Bridge soll das pitchen unterstützen, was nichts über die Fähigkeit bei andren Ködern aussagt, man kann durch diese Bridge vorzüglich mit der zweiten Hand die Rute halten, beim Twitchen/jerken ansich merkt man diese Bridge gar nicht, war auch mit ein Grund für die rekkai und ebenfalls ein Grund für die DC7, wenn ich mal die Rekkai für Gummi missbrauche
sie funzt vorzüglich mit Jerks#6
was die F Klasse betrifft...
das ist nicht alles, du musst vor allem auch die Schnurangaben, sowie die Blankangaben beachten...
ne F5er wie die Bearing down, oder sogar ne f4er wie die Cyclone, jabberwock und die Power griffon dürften für Arnouds und Co ausreichend sein, was die reserve für die hechte betrifft, da mache dir mal kein Kopfweh die reicht allemal#6
denke dran.....du kommst in die Verlegenheit auch größere/schwerere köder bzw. , die Rekkai arbeitet wirklich ab 10gr und Arnouds sind eh kein Problem was die grenze nach unten betrifft#6

was die F4 Cyclone und z.b. die F4 jabberwock betrifft, dürfte das von Dir ausgesuchte Spektrum auch kein problem sein, da kann aber sicher Burnie und Shroe was zu sagen#h
will halt alles gut überlegt sein


----------



## Slaine74 (10. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nachdem ich mir in den letzten Tagen den ganzen Fred hier durchgelesen habe und mir schon viele Sachen klaren geworden sind, weiß ich immer noch nicht genau, welche Rute es werden soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.
Also, gesucht wird eine Baitcast-Rute zum Fischen auf Barsch in verkrauteten Seen, Saale Altarm, Elbe Hafen (ab und zu mal Buhnen). Zumindest nicht für die Strömung. Gefischt werden sollen damit Oberflächenköder mit max. Tauchtiefe von 1m, Gewicht zwischen 7 und ca. 14g.
Als Rolle habe ich eine Daiwa Alphas Itö, die im mom mit 12lb  Gamakatsu GLine bespult ist. Nun brauch ich noch die passende Rute. Habe  mich in der Richtung auch schon ein wenig umgesehen und folgende Modelle   in die engere Auswahl genommen:
- Megabass F2-66X Chapparral
- Megabass F3-63X The Griffon
- Deps HGC-65HR The Hazard Master

Was denkt ihr, ist in Verbindung mit der Rolle, die beste Rute für das zukünftige Einsatzgebiet? Bin auch gerne für weiter Vorschläge offen.

Vielen Dank in Vorraus!

Jens


----------



## Zander93 (12. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe mir ne Shakespeare Synergy und ne Spro Passion light spin geholt .
Kann mir jemand was über diese Combo sagen ?


----------



## sp!nner (12. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Zander93 schrieb:


> Habe mir ne Shakespeare Synergy und ne Spro Passion light spin geholt .
> Kann mir jemand was über diese Combo sagen ?



Sollte es nicht so sein das du uns was dazu sagen kannst jetzt wo du sie hast?? #c
Wie ich diese Aussage/Frage liebe: habe mir dies und das geholt. wie iss es denn?? #6


----------



## Zander93 (12. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Habe sie ja njoch nit ausprobiert deswegen wollte ich fragen ob einer von euch die sachen schonma gefischt hat .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Und wieso in diesem Theared?
Fragt man nicht bevor man kauft?

mfg Flo


----------



## Zander93 (13. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die rute kenne ich ber habe noch nie getwitcht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine neue Combo zum Twitchen zusammenzustellen. Rute habe ich schon ausgewählt, wird eine Hornet von Mad. Bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig ob es Statio- oder Baitcaster-Aufbau werden soll. |kopfkrat

Was würdet ihr mir raten? Fischen möchte ich damit vorwiegend die üblichen Japan-Lures wie etwa den Squirrel 79 oder die kleinen Pointer, eventuell aber auch mal einen RS 150 oder solche Baits.

Bisher fische ich nur an der Jerk-Combo mit Multi, deswegen bin ich mir was die kleinen Wurfgewichte angeht nicht so sicher. #t

Was haltet ihr in Bezug darauf von den neuen DC-Rollen? Bringt das was? Gibt es sowas überhaut für die Rollen im kleinen WG-Bereich? |kopfkrat

Habe dazu aber auch noch mal einen separaten Thread erstellt, damit das hier nicht ganz Off-Topic wird:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1978541#post1978541

Danke schon mal!

CU Stefan


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus Leute!

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Informationen zur neuen 

*Pezon & Michel - Specialist Dynamic Cast 190* ?

Die Beschreibungen im Netz halten sich ja arg in Grenze.

Bis auf "Schnelle Aktion" und das WG von 5-18g ist nicht viel zu finden.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine neue Combo zum Twitchen zusammenzustellen. Rute habe ich schon ausgewählt, wird eine Hornet von Mad. Bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig ob es Statio- oder Baitcaster-Aufbau werden soll. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Hi Stefan.
Habe die Hornet als Statioaufbau. Power-mässig ist sie vergleichbar mit meiner Megabass Cyclone. Nen RS150 wirst Du mit der Hornet als Baitcast-Aufbau sicher nicht so werfen können. 79er Eichhörner dürften schon einigermassen vernünftig fliegen.

Tu Dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf Dir zusätzlich zur Jerk-Combo bitte keine Baitcaster! Damit tust Du Deinem Geldbeutel keinem Gefallen! Bei mir blieb´s auch nicht bei einer JDM-Baitcaster...bin grad am schauen wegen der dritten... #q


----------



## Donauhannes (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Servus Pfandpirat,

hab mir die *Pezon & Michel - Specialist Dynamic Cast 190*
vorgestern geholt. :kMeine hat allerdings ein angegebenes WG von 4 - 18 gramm. Denke aber wir sprechen vom gleichen Modell.
Von der Verarbeitung kann ich nur gutes berichten. Alles Wunderbar. Länge des Griffes find ich auch angenehm . Gemessene30,5 cm von der Rollenachse zum Griffende. 
Für ein angegebenes WG von 4-18gr fällt sie meines Erachtens extrem steif aus. Konnte sie leider noch nicht werfen. War aber eigentlich auf der Suche nach ner Rute für Köder zwischen 10 und 20 gr. Dafür müsste sie super passen. Alles was drunter ist nehm ich eh Statio.
Hatte im Vergleich auch diverse Illex Modelle in der Hand. Haben mir gar nicht gefallen und waren doppelt so teuer. Mit der Fantasista kann sie vor allem in Sachen Gewicht nicht mithalten. Das ist schon ne andere Liga, halt auch im Preis. 
Die P&M war für mich ganz klarer P/L-Sieger:m 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Tu Dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf Dir zusätzlich zur Jerk-Combo bitte keine Baitcaster! Damit tust Du Deinem Geldbeutel keinem Gefallen! Bei mir blieb´s auch nicht bei einer JDM-Baitcaster...bin grad am schauen wegen der dritten... #q




So was in der Art hatte ich befürchtet... :m


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Aah - super. Es gibt also tatsächlich schon einen Käufer.



Donauhannes schrieb:


> War aber eigentlich auf der Suche nach ner Rute für Köder zwischen 10 und 20 gr. Dafür müsste sie super passen.



In die Richtung will ich auch, auch was das Preisliche betrifft.



Donauhannes schrieb:


> Gemessene30,5 cm von der Rollenachse zum Griffende.
> Für ein angegebenes WG von 4-18gr fällt sie meines Erachtens extrem steif aus.



Danke für die Messung. Das sind doch mal wertvolle Infos. 

Thema Steifheit: Schnelle Aktion ist ja in Ordnung, aber extrem steifer Blank? Nicht, dass das so eine "Ausschlitzmaschine" für Wobbler ist??



Donauhannes schrieb:


> Konnte sie leider noch nicht werfen.



Leider kam die Rute ja auch mit Anfang der Schonzeit auf den Markt. #t


----------



## Bernhard* (18. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> So was in der Art hatte ich befürchtet... :m


 
Aber wenn´s Geld locker sitzt, dann mach! JDM-Tackle kaufen ist sooo geil!! :k


----------



## flori66 (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Bei mir kommt der Drang zum Baitcasten wieder verstärkt.
Ich hab gelesen, dass die Alphas Serie ein super P/L-Verhältnis haben soll.
Also hab ich gestöbert und mir mal die Alphas 150HL ins auge gefasst.

Nun meine Frage: Für welche Ködergröße ist die Rolle am besten geeignet?
Und vor allem: Ist die Rolle überhaupt zu empfehlen, oder hat die irgendwelche Riesennachteile?


----------



## Bernhard* (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



flori66 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der Drang zum Baitcasten wieder verstärkt.
> Ich hab gelesen, dass die Alphas Serie ein super P/L-Verhältnis haben soll.
> Also hab ich gestöbert und mir mal die Alphas 150HL ins auge gefasst.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich habe meine 103er erst wegen eine etwas sehr ruckeligen Bremse verkauft. Die Möglichkeit die Bremsen selber günstig umzurüsten besteht.... aber wenn, dann richtig!


----------



## flori66 (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine 103er erst wegen eine etwas sehr ruckeligen Bremse verkauft. Die Möglichkeit die Bremsen selber günstig umzurüsten besteht.... aber wenn, dann richtig!




OK, erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
Aber was heißt das nun?
Du sprichst ja von der 103er Serie, ich aber von der 150er, ich weiß nicht inwiefern das einen Unterschied macht.
Und was heißt "günstig umrüsten"?

Haben die Erfahrung der ruckeligen Bremse schon mehrere User hier gemacht, oder war es vielleicht eine Ausnahme, dass deine Alphas nicht sooo toll war?

Und welche Alternative bestehen in diesem Preisbereich? (~150euro (ohne Versand+Zoll))


----------



## Bernhard* (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



flori66 schrieb:


> OK, erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
> Aber was heißt das nun?
> Du sprichst ja von der 103er Serie, ich aber von der 150er, ich weiß nicht inwiefern das einen Unterschied macht.
> Und was heißt "günstig umrüsten"?
> ...


 
Die Alphas ist ja - unter uns gesagt - schon eine von den günsigeren. Vielleicht wäre ne Metanium xt oder mg (nicht dc) was für Dich?

Für die Alphas besteht die Möglichkeit, sich aus USA günstig andere Bremsscheiben (+Fett) zu besorgen (Homepage hab ich grad nicht zur Hand). Das Problem besteht (zumindest bei der 103er) generell!


----------



## sa-s (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



flori66 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der Drang zum Baitcasten wieder verstärkt.
> Ich hab gelesen, dass die Alphas Serie ein super P/L-Verhältnis haben soll.
> Also hab ich gestöbert und mir mal die Alphas 150HL ins auge gefasst.
> 
> ...




Hallo Flori,

wenn Du Dich noch nicht felsenfestgelegt hast, wirf doch auch mal ein Auge auf die Curados.

Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass diese Rolle was Preis/Leistung angeht sensationel ist.

Ich habe die Rolle nicht aber Du kannst hier mal nachlesen

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Eventuell wäre auch ne Abu Revo Premier was für dich...
ich bin ja auch noch am überlegen.

Leider gibts zu der noch keine fundierten Erfahrungen.

flo


----------



## Bernhard* (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey Sepp,
Deine Postings in fishingformen kann man übrigens nicht lesen, wenn man da nicht angemeldet ist! Vielleicht kannst Du die ja als  Zitat hier reinsetzten?


----------



## Mike85 (19. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also ne fast neue Metanium MG7 hätte ich evtl. abzugeben.Allerdings erst nächsten Monat..wenn Du willst schreib mal per PN...

die Rolle ist quasi neu.


----------



## flori66 (22. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab mich jetzt über die Alphas 150hl etwas belesen und die soll ja echt gut sein.
Nur damit ich mal einen Größenvergleich habe: Kann jemand, der die hat, mal ein Foto machen mit irgendeiner Relation (Z.B. Zigarettenschachtel, CD o.Ä.)?
Ich würd einfach mal gern wissen, wie groß diese Rolle ist.


----------



## möwe_3 (22. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

*hat jemand schon die neue **Jackson STL Pro Twitch`n Trick in der hand gehabt oder schon Gelegenheit hatte mit der zu angeln?
Würde mich interessieren, wie ist das Gefühl und was ist das reale Wurfgewicht?

* Länge 2,15m / 2teile/ 1,10m 

Gewicht 147g  (Multirollen Ausführung) 

WG 9-38g 
*
die passende Rolle ABU Primier habe ich schon, nur jetzt noch Schnur ...
aber welche???
*


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich möchte mir jetzt auch ne Twitching Combo zulegen.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die Prologic Savage Gear Butch Light 2.05m 10-30gr. und ne P&M Specialist Casting 
Wobei mir die Prologic aufgrund der Zweiteiligkeit eher zusagt.
Als Rolle dachte ich an eine Curado 101 o. 201

Köder sollen hauptsächlich Illex Arnaud, die 76 Squirells u. die kleinen Freddys sein.

Passt das zusammen?
Welche Schnur ist da zu empfehlen? Mono oder Geflecht (u. welche Stärke)?


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die P&M hab ich auch 10-35g, die ist eigentlich auch zweiteilig, das Griffstück läßt sich abnehmen.Mit dem 76ger Squirrel kommst du ganz gut auf Weite.Hab aber bis jezt nur Trockenübungen durchgeführt, als Rolle hab ich mir die Premier von Abu geholt, als schnur ne 14ner Spiderwire Invisi mit 12 kg, sehr Hängerträchtiges Gewässer:c, vieleicht stell ich nochmal um auf 25ger Mono von Berkley, die Sensithin Ultra


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie sieht das denn mit der Größe der Shimano Curado aus?
Ne 101 oder 201?
Ich kann das echt nicht abschätzen welche Größe passt...


----------



## Florelli (31. März 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nimm die 101er die ist für deine Köder robust genug, die 201er ist zu schwer und klobig für die Rute.


----------



## worker_one (1. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sooo, hab mir jetzt die P&M Specialist Casting mit ner Shimano Curado 101D bestellt...|rolleyes

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach der Schnur: Mono oder Geflecht und in welchen Stärken?|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (1. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



worker_one schrieb:


> Sooo, hab mir jetzt die P&M Specialist Casting mit ner Shimano Curado 101D bestellt...|rolleyes
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach der Schnur: Mono oder Geflecht und in welchen Stärken?|kopfkrat



Mono... Stärke je nach Gewässer. 

Ich hab jetzt eine 10lb Schnur (0.265mm) da an meinem Gewässer keine Hinternisse sind, sollte das reichen. 
Wenn du willst kannst du auch eine 14lb (~30er) oder 16lb (~33er) Schnur nehmen. Mit der Baitcaster kann man ruhig einte etwas dickere Schnur nehmen, als es bei einer Stationärrolle möglich ist. Gerade zum Anfang bietet sich das an, da die Schnur mehr hält (beim Backlash) und man sie leichter entwirren kann.

Ich würde zu einer 12lb (0.285mm) oder 14lb (~33er) tendieren. Ich hab mit einer 12lb angefangen, lief super.


----------



## worker_one (2. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke Chrizzi!
Ich habe ne Toray Bawo 12lbs und ne Speedmaster Special Spin 0,25mm
Welche sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Chrizzi (2. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Toray... Wenn es aber deine Anfänge mit der Multi sind, lieber eine günstige 30er aus dem Laden, damit du die gute Toray nicht schrottest  Sobald du mit der Multi umgehen kannst (das geht fix) kommt die Toray drauf.


----------



## Hechtchris (7. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand etwas zu folgender Rute sagen ?

Rod Fantasista YABAI 692 15/60 - 2,05 m , 15 - 60 g

Über tatsächliches wg bis hin zur Aktion !


----------



## BeeJay (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ab Dezember 2008: Anhebung der Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen auf €150 - endlich.
[Quelle: Zoll]

Viel Spass beim Bestellen... 

(Ich habs hier reingesetzt, weil das wohl der meistgelesene Thread für Japan- & USA-Bestellfetischisten ist :q)


----------



## sp!nner (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## Bernhard* (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ab Dezember 2008: Anhebung der Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen auf €150 - endlich.
> [Quelle: Zoll]


 
Na das nenn ich mal geil!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Finde ich auch echt gut!

Jetzt noch ne null hinten dran und alles ist gut...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Finde ich auch echt gut!
> 
> Jetzt noch ne null hinten dran und alles ist gut...
> 
> CU Stefan


 
Stimmt! Ruten und Rollen liegen da ja trotzdem drüber. |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Eben, Und bei Ködern geht das ja auch schnell...


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

... die meisten unserer Zielgruppe zumindest


----------



## Hechtchris (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand etwas zu folgender Rute sagen ?
> 
> ...



weiß hier keiner bescheid ?

Über die suchfunktion lässt sich auch nich sonderbar viel informatives finden .....


----------



## Chrizzi (8. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Eben, Und bei Ködern geht das ja auch schnell...




Nur bei Ködern kann man dann auch ganz einfach mehrere Sendungen draus machen, da kostet das Porto ja nicht die Welt. Ich denke mal das erneute Porto ist günstiger als die Prozente die der Zoll drauf schlägt 


@Burn: manche Rollen gehen auch so durch den Zoll... sowas hätten die schon für 2 Jahren mal machen sollen - oder noch früher.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ab Dezember 2008: Anhebung der Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen auf €150 - endlich.
> [Quelle: Zoll]
> 
> Viel Spass beim Bestellen...


Ich werde den Zollbeamten vermissen...:q


----------



## Hechtchris (11. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was heißt das nun im Endefekt ? Das waren unter 150 € nichtmehr vom zoll kontrolliert werden ?

Dann muss ich die Mwst noch an den staat zahlen oder ?


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Was heißt das nun im Endefekt ? Das waren unter 150 € nichtmehr vom zoll kontrolliert werden ?
> 
> Dann muss ich die Mwst noch an den staat zahlen oder ?



? Das heißt, Pakete mit einem Gesammtwert von unter 150€ sind abgabenfrei (kein Zoll, keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer). Die MWST gibt es bei sowas nicht, das ist die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Naja aber erst ab Dezember.


----------



## Hechtchris (11. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Boah is das geil :l

Da werden echt schlechte zeiten auf Deutsche Händler zukommen :>


----------



## mitch (13. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mono... Stärke je nach Gewässer.



Kurze Zwischenfrage zu deinem Statement:
Stört dich die Dehnung der Mono nicht beim Führen des Köders, insb. wenn du - sofern überhaupt - mit Finessrigs fischst?


----------



## Chrizzi (13. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



mitch schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage zu deinem Statement:
> Stört dich die Dehnung der Mono nicht beim Führen des Köders, insb. wenn du - sofern überhaupt - mit Finessrigs fischst?


 
Finesserigs hab ich bisher nicht wirklich gefischt, nur auf max 10m Distanz getestet, das werde ich aber in diesem Jahr vermehrt tun und mal sehen, was ich da für Schnur nehme. Anfangen werde ich mit einer 8lb Machine Gun Cast (MGC). Jedoch mach ich das nur mit kleinen Ködern am T-Rig, wenn's nicht geht werd ich das mit Geflecht versuchen, aber die MGC ist nun mal auf der Rolle drauf.

Für Wobbler und sowas - da hab ich Mono drauf, da merk ich auch genug mit und endlos weit wirft man ja auch nicht - das klappt ganz gut (12lb Nitlon Bait, 28er Stroft, jetzt Machine Gun Cast 10lb). 

Dazu hab ich das Gefühl komplett ohne Dehnung lassen sich die Wobbler auch nicht immer optimal führen, vielleicht wiel ich mich an die Mono gewöhnt hab - aber die Bisse hab ich bisher immer mitbekommen.


----------



## fishingchamp (13. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie dick die MGC in 10 bzw. 12 lb ungefähr ist?
Wollte sie mir demnächst auf meiner Zillion testen.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob 10 oder 12 lb.
Im Moment habe ich ne Yo-Zuri Devil in 0,25mm und 12,5 lb drauf.
Mit der Fanta+Zillion-Combo und der 12,5 lb Devil konnte ich vor zwei Tagen noch einen 93er, am Schwanz gehakten Graskarpfen bendigen! Ist eine 12 lb Schnur für minimal Trick Darter zu dick?

MFG
Felix


----------



## Bernhard* (14. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, wie dick die MGC in 10 bzw. 12 lb ungefähr ist?
> Wollte sie mir demnächst auf meiner Zillion testen.
> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob 10 oder 12 lb.
> ...


 
MGC 12LB = 0,285 mm


----------



## fishingchamp (14. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Danke!
Werde sie mir ordern und Anfang Mai am Edersee testen!


----------



## powermike1977 (22. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

n'abend!
habe ne daiwa megaforce 100tshl twitchin...zwar noch nicht in der hand, aber sie ist bereits aus usa angekommen.
muss ehrlich sein - ich habe null plan von multi-fischen. die rolle musste einfach her um meinen horizont zu erweitern und einfach mal wieder was neues kaufen .
jetzt habe ich mein naechstes problem. n kumpel hat sich auch ne multi und ne neue rute zugelegt. beim ersten fischen hat sich herausgestellt, dass die rute nicht genug augen hat wodurch die schnur am bzw sogar unterm blank lief (sehr bitter!). 
ich als blutiger anfaenger wuerde gerne wissen, welche rute und koeder ich am besten mit dieser multi fische. klar, kommt auch auf die schnur etc an...aber wollte einfach mal n einsteiger tip haben.
habe mir schon mal die shakespeare ugly stick baitcast online angeschaut (ca. 50€). ist das was (weil ich hier auch gelesen habe, dass ne kombi um 250€ liegen sollte)?

greetz,
mike


----------



## Chrizzi (22. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sowas in der Region sollte zu der Rolle passen :P&M Power Feeling


----------



## Markus18 (22. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Sowas in der Region sollte zu der Rolle passen :P&M Power Feeling


Yepp, die sollte gut passen. Hab die Rolle bis vor kurzem an einer P M Specialist Casting gefischt, die kleine Schwester der Power Feeling und muss sagen, dass ging ab 12 Gramm ganz gut.Da die Rolle aber ehr was für schwerere Köder ist solls mit der P. F. gut funktionieren.

Aber das weißt du ja eigentlich schon alles, gab da doch schon ein anderen Thread in dem du danach gefragt hast.Nun hast du´s halt doppelt und ich betone noch mal meine Empfehlung zu den zwei PM Ruten für die Rolle.

P.S. Warum hast du dir das Ding aus den Staaten kommen lassen, ging die Tage wieder für 60 Euro bei Ebay weg.War deine billiger?|kopfkrat


----------



## powermike1977 (23. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

bin langsam verwirrt weil ich zu viele threads anschreibe mit fragen .

die rolle hat mich 44€ incl alles gekostet...war mal n amerika test.

danke fuer die tipps!

oh-ja, ist diese rute nix: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20372&hasJS=true


----------



## Markus18 (23. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Naja wenn du Frösche mit fischen willst dann nehm die ASR866C.
Alle anderen sind vom Wurfgewicht her ein bisserl schwach.Für die Rolle würd ich, als Untergrenze, ne Rute mit nem mittlerem Wurfgewicht von 3/4 oz. empfehlen.Also z.B. 1/2 bis 1 oz., was 14 bis 28 Gramm entspricht.Höher kannste wenn du magst,   drunter würde ich nicht empfehlen.Kommt halt auch wieder auf die Rute drauf an, manche haben utopische Wg. Angaben.Liegt an dir und den Ködern welche du fischen magst.
P.S. Wir sind wohl im selbem Jahr geboren.


----------



## powermike1977 (26. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

alles klar. weiss ich mehr - aber was die koeder slebst anbetrifft, habe ich keine ahnung welche zur multi besser passen als zu ner stationaerrolle. werde ich wohl auch testen und lernen muessen. das mit den bremsen wird sicherlich schonmal zum ein oder anderen aergernis fuehren. hab nem kumpel mal dabei zugechaut, der ungelogen 3 koeder so gewrofen hat, dass die schnur in der luft gerissen, und der koeder ohne kontakt im wasser verschwunden ist. 3 mal! totgelacht. ich habe ihm dann einen spinner so gegeben, den er mit der hand reingeschmissen hat - der waere ja eh verloren gewesen!
freue mich auf meinen ersten anschwitz.


----------



## powermike1977 (30. April 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

wie lang sollte so ne casting rute sein?


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Am besten genau 3m!!

....und wie es der Zufall so will habe ich eine Sportex Carat Trigger dl in 3m bis 50g WG noch im Schrank stehen. Nur einmal benutzt!!! Wenn jemand interesse hat?! 

Aber mal Spaß bei Seite: Gewöhnlich sind die eher kurz, so um die 6-7' oder 2m...

Möchte die Rute trotzdem gern verkaufen, oder tauschen, oder was auch immer. 

flo


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> wie lang sollte so ne casting rute sein?


 
Kommt drauf an wofür (Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Gummikrams, ..... ).


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

das dingen dreht sich im kreis. bin wie gesagt vollanfaenger - heisst. habe ne daiwa megaforce 100tshl twitchin bar, und keine ahnung welche rute, welche koeder und welche schnur hierzu am besten passen.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> das dingen dreht sich im kreis. bin wie gesagt vollanfaenger - heisst. habe ne daiwa megaforce 100tshl twitchin bar, und keine ahnung welche rute, welche koeder und welche schnur hierzu am besten passen.



Welche Köder willst du damit fischen - das ist der Rolle egal, solange die nicht zu leicht/zu schwer sind. 

Generell sollte die P&M Power Feeling ganz gut passen, oder andere Ruten mit ähnlichem WG.

Als Schnur - 30-32er Mono zum üben - irgendwas günstiges. Wenn das Werfen klappt kannste dir was anderes zulegen oder wenn dir die Schnur gefiel bei der bleiben.


----------



## powermike1977 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

alles klar. werde einfach mal die palette (und davon die billigen zuerst) an koedern durchgehen.

gerade drueber gestolpert - kann diese was?

http://www.decathlon.nl/NL/procyon-casting-11690885/


----------



## Markus18 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Sorry, aber warum kaufst du dir nicht die P M, n paar kleine Slider, 4-Play Herring und Prey´s und gehst angeln.Die Saison ist ruck zuck wieder vorbei und du weißt immer noch nicht was du kaufen sollst.
Nicht böse gemeint aber das oben genannte Tackle passt prima zu deiner Rolle und taugt auch was.
Mach nicht den Fehler und kauf dir billige Wobbler, damit hast du kein Spass und unnütz Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen.
Zur Schur kann ich nur sagen, dass ne 28er locker ausreicht, auf wenig Dehnung achten und schon ist erst mal gut.Für den Anfang tut ne Trilene SensiThin Ultra+ gute Dienste.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Daiwa halte ich mit 7-28g für "zu leicht" für die Rolle. Ich kenn die Rolle nicht, aber ich denke dass die unter 10g nicht gut laufen wird - so hab ich das zumindestens mitbekommen. 

Wie gesagt nimm die Pezon et Michel Power Feeling und ein paar passende Köder dazu.

@Markus: Warum eine 28er nehmen, wenn es bei einer Multi (fast) egal ist, welche Schnurstärke man drauf hat. Da nehm ich lieber eine 32er und hab (durchmesserbedingt) weniger Dehnung als in einer 28er. 100m Schnur reichen doch vollkommen aus. Dazu sind dickere Schnure leichter zu enttüddeln - und auf das sollte man am Anfang auch gucken. 

Das merk ich nun auch, ich bin von einer 12lb (0.285mm) und 28er Stroft jetzt auf eine 10lb (0.26mm) runter gegangen. Ok die dünne hat weniger Dehnung als die beiden anderen Strippen, dennoch weiß ich nicht, warum ich nicht einfach wieder eine 12lb genommen hab. Das werd ich nicht nochmal machen für die Combo 7-28g P&M Specialist Casting ist die 12lb schon optimal gewesen.

Das ist ja auch ein weiter Vorteil der Baitcaster, man kann dickere Strippen nutzen als an einer Stationärrolle - warum sollte man es dann nicht machen?


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Naja, mir würde da spontan die Scheuchwirkung einfallen. Obs was ausmacht wissen die Fische allein... 

Ich hab jetzt übrigens erstmal ne 0,15er Fireline drauf und bin sehr zufrieden!!
Hab grad bisschen in die Nacht hinein mit nem Sammy gefischt und der warf sich etwa 30m und es gab nur minimalste Tüdel. Die wenigen die ich wegen Köderwechsel hatte ließen sich sehr schnell wieder lösen! Allgemein habe ich festgestellt, dass sich die Fireline auf der Multi recht leicht entfitzen lässt...

flo


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Naja, mir würde da spontan die Scheuchwirkung einfallen. Obs was ausmacht wissen die Fische allein...



Wenn ich eh ein Stahl dazwischen hänge, sollte es den Fisch kaum stören ob da eine 28er oder 32er Mono durch's Wasser gezogen wird. Am auffälligsten soltle dann immernoch das Stahlvorfach sein.


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Stimmt wohl. Kapp 15% Unterschied sollte ja auch eigentlich nicht sooo viel ausmachen. Obwohl ich beim Barscheln immer ein schlechtes Gewissen mit so dicken Schnüren hätte...

flo


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl. Kapp 15% Unterschied sollte ja auch eigentlich nicht sooo viel ausmachen. Obwohl ich beim Barscheln immer ein schlechtes Gewissen mit so dicken Schnüren hätte...
> 
> flo



Tja, da hab ich auch ein Stahl dazwischen, weil ich hier immer mit irgendwas Hechtartigem rechnen muss. Also ist mir das jetzt egal, wobei genau in die Richtung auch meine Überlegung ging und ich eine Nummer dünner gewählt habe (26er statt 28,5er). Nun hab ich die Strippe drauf und werd die vorerst auch nicht runterwerfen.


----------



## powermike1977 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

alles klar. ueberredet - gibts ne gute webaddresse/shop wo es die P M, n paar kleine Slider, 4-Play Herring und Prey´s und so gibt?


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die P&M solltest du bei Angelcenter-Kassel oder GT-Angelshop finden. Vermutlich findest du bei GT-Angelshop auch die Pro-Logic Savage Gear Köder (4Play Hering) und andere Sachen. Angelcenter-Kassel hat aber auch recht viel Krams. 
Da müsstest du mal beide Shops durchsuchen und gucken, wo dir die Köder ehr zusagen.

Andere Adressen fallen mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Markus18 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Puhh, alles auf einmal, in einem Shop wirst du schwer oder gar nicht finden.Die P&M gibts wie erwähnt bei Angelcenetr Kassel, die Savagear günstig bei Schirmer und die Slider führen recht viele Shops. Spinner und co wäre noch zu nennen, wenn du gute und günstige Wobbler suchst, der hat den Slider aber erst in der 46 Gramm Version so weit ich weiß.
So genug Schleichwerbung.
Viel Spass beim fischen!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

yo!

die P&M ist bestellt. koeder werde ich mir mal hier vor ort aussuchen...die ersten tests mache ich mit billigzeugs um nicht gleich noch aermer zu werden! noch 4 tage und die rute ist hoffentlich da!
hab mir gerade mal die 4-play's angesehen...und die wiegen alle um die 50gr - wie verhaelt sich das mit der P&M bei wg 10-35gr?
wie wuerden meine rapala's laufen (shad rap, super shad rapund ne menge kleinere)?
mike


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also mit kleineren Rapalas habe ich an meiner BC-Combo (1/4-3/4oz) nicht so dolle erfahrungen gemacht. X-Rap 10 und LC-Minnow 10 geht noch ganz gut, oder halt die DTs und andere Crankbaits >10g.

Denk dran: Kein Ruckartigen Würfe am Anfang und probiere lieber erstmal Longcast-Köder >12g. Sonst könnte dir schnell der Spaß vergehen... 

Wenn du mit Mono kein gutes gefühl hast, dann trau dich echt mal ne 0,15er Fireline draufzuziehen! Also ich fahre damit deutlich besser, habe aber auch noch keine Hochleistung-Low-Stretching Japan Mono in die Finger bekommen.

Vielleicht kann einer von den Pro's  in dem Zusammenhang doch nochmal nen Tip zu ner gescheiten in D. erhältlichen Mono geben?

flo


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

yo-was meinst du mit longcast-koedern?


----------



## Pfandpirat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> yo-was meinst du mit longcast-koedern?



Köder mit guten Wurfeigenschaften (bspw. hohes Gewicht, flexible Gewichte, windschnittige Form), die ein kontinuierliches abziehen der Schnur gewährleisten und somit Backlashs vorbeugen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Genau wie Pfandpirat das sagt! #6

Viele der Standardwobbler sind zu leicht für ihr Volumen, was an der baitcaster nur Probleme macht. Beim Beschleunigen wirkt die Masse auf die Spule und beim Fliegen bremst der Windwiderstand soo sehr, dass sich die Spule schneller dreht, als der Köder fliegt und es damit zum Fitz kommt. Optimal ist es, wenn das Gewicht des Köders in Gramm um einiges größer als die Länge in cm ist. Je größer der Wobbler, desto größer muss das Verhältnis werden. z.B. eignen sich auch eher sinkende Modelle, dort wo es möglich und sinnvoll ist, oder halt die fast schon üblichen suspender.
Ich nehme an, die anderen haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?!

flo


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

danke!


----------



## Pfandpirat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die anderen haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?!



Habe letzte Woche zum ersten Mal meine neue Combo

P&M Specialist Dynamic Cast (4-18g WG) mit Daiwa Alphas 103L mit 10lb Nitlon Mono

gefischt und ziemlich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht (abgesehen davon, dass das WG der Rute ziemlich unterdimensioniert ist).

Vielleicht wären Bucktail-Drillinge für kleine Köder noch eine Idee, um diese _sicherer_ zu werfen.

Wäre natürlich nur was für Nicht-Suspender.


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

heisst das, das das wg eher hoeher liegt?


----------



## Donauhannes (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Fische auch die P&M Specialist Dynamic Cast mit ner Alphas 103 l. Das WG der Rute würde ich auch etwas höher ansetzen. Ich werf damit Köder ab 8 Gramm. Bei 20 bis 25 Gramm wirds dann langsam etwas viel. Als allround Wobbel-Maschine zu dem Preis find ich die Rute super.

Schnurmäßig bin ich mittlerweile auch bei geflochtener gelandet. Als alter Gufiwerfer konnte ich mich mit dem Schwammigen Monofeeling irgendwie nicht anfreunden.
Zur Zeit fidch ich ne FL-Crystal. Lässt sich gut werfen und vor allem einfach enttüdeln. Ist allerdings in meinen Augen wesentlich sichtiger als grüne und dunkle Schnüre.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab heute erst wieder gemerkt wie leicht sich die FL entfitzen lässt. Zwar habe ich nicht mit der Baitcaster und FL gefischt,aber mit der Spinne und ner Spiderwire Stealth.

Da die Softjerks ja nicht viel wiegen war ein ordentlicher Fitz vorprogrammiert und das war dann echt ne Tortur! So toll das Geschmeidige ansonsten beim fischen ist, so nervig ist das beim entfitzen!!! Ich glaube ich saß 1,5h auf der Wiese und habe gefummelt.... Aber ich habe es geschafft!!! 

flo


----------



## SAM77 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nabend

hat einer erfahrung mit dieser daiwakombo
wollte sie aber nicht zum vertikalangeln nutzen sondern zum twitchen vom ufer aus 
köder sollten wobbler bis 20 g. sein
und wie schauts mit der wurfweite bei leichten (8g) wobblern aus
würde sie für 185 euro bekommen
ist das ok??

viele fragen bin aber absoluter anfänger in sachen twitchbait fischen
wollte es aber unbedingt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



SAM77 schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> hat einer erfahrung mit dieser daiwakombo
> wollte sie aber nicht zum vertikalangeln nutzen sondern zum twitchen vom ufer aus
> ...



8g... soweit ich weiß ist die Rolle dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wenn du gesagt hättest ab 20g würde es eher passen


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hab die gleiche rolle. was passiert denn wenn man zu leichte koeder benutzt?


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Klappt nicht gut mit dem Werfen - das merkt man dann ganz fix selbst.


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

dreht die spule dann nicht schnell genug?


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Das Unternehmen läd sich nicht richtig auf, der Wurf geht (wenn überhaupt) ganz woanders hin und das mit Tüddel. 

Kannst ja mal ein 2g Blei nehmen und das versuchen zu werfen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hehe das würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

na jut, hoffe ja dass mir das soweit moeglich erspart bleibt. wenn jetzt bald die schonzeit vorbei ist bei uns, dann will ich mit kleinen koedern losziehen. die sind aber relativ leicht. gibts da ne gute loesung, und wenn ja, wie heisst die und wo gibts die?


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Lösung für leichte Köder?
1. Spinnrute
2. abgestimmte Baitcaster


----------



## Markus18 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> gibts da ne gute loesung, und wenn ja, wie heisst die und wo gibts die?



Wie?Suchst du ne neue Rolle?#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Steez, Pixy, Presso, Callcutta Conquest 51 Wären da ne Lösung bei den Rollen


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

nein mann. ich will kleine koeder die schwerer als 10 gr sind. ich will die daiwa megaforce zusammen mit der pezon&michel quasi nie wieder aus der hand legen!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

was ist das den für eine Aussage kleine Köder die schwere als 10gr. sind....kauf dir Balsa und Bei und bau dir welche. Was verstehst du unter klein und leicht?


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Öhm... 

Megabass Cyclone // 5,5cm mit 14g
Spinnerbaits // 3/8 - oder besser 1/2 - wobei die nichtmehr so klein sein sollten
Jackall Bros. Smash Minnow // 100mm und 17g
Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow Deep Diver // in 110mm 16g
Rubberjigs // ab 3/8


Ansonsten fällt mir spontan nichts ein, wobei ich die Sachen auch nicht gerade als "klein" bezeichnen würde, außer eventuell die Rubberjigs.


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann kauf dir kompakte, aber schwere Köder! 
Steht doch bei den meisten das Gewicht und die Größe dabei...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Oder kaufst ne Rute die zu deinen Ködern passt


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

genau mein gedanke. dachte ihr kennt n paar super-dinger die ich einfach auf ebay oder sonstwo finden kann. online shops haben die nervige angewohnheit ca. 8trilliarden verschiedene "mit einer der faengigsten koeder der welt" zu fuehren.

hauptsache die rolle und rute passen gut-dann muessen nur noch die koeder passen.


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

und jetzt hoer auf mich zu verarschen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Öhm ich verarsche dich nicht aber wenn du kleine Köder fischen willst hast du eindeutig die falsche Combowahl getroffen. Ers geht es um kleine, dann um kleine große und jetzt einfach um passende...also wird wohl alles von~15-30g passen...die list wäre lang


----------



## Markus18 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mann, Mann hier gehts rund.Kleine Köder hin oder her, nimm den Prey, häng ihn an die Combo, werfe ihn und fange deine Fische.
Wenn du kleinere Köder fischen willst, musst du akzeptieren, dass du die falsche Combo hast, Punkt.|krach:


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hey-entspannung. hier gehts nicht hin und her, 1000 fragen die einfach gestellt werden muessen !!!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hey-entspannung. hier gehts nicht hin und her, 1000 fragen die einfach gestellt werden muessen !!!




Naja du hast eine Combo die vermutlich bei 15-30g gut arbeitet. Daher musste nun sehen, dass du Köder in dem Bereich findest. Oder fragst mal genauer. Was ist denn für dich klein?

Z.B. der Megabass Cyclone ist nur 5.5 cm lang und wiegt 14g (1/2oz). Jedoch ist der auch unglaublich fett, klein ist der für mich nichtmehr, fliegt aber super.


----------



## Markus18 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kleine Köder welche ich mit meiner Combo werfen kann,
ja und
eine Flasche Pommes bitte!

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



naja, 5,5 cm dachte ich waeren schon klein. genau die richtung...ansonsten mache ich aus den leichten koedern ne dropshot montage, und lasse den wobbler an ner 20cm schnur n halben meter ueberm grund baumeln.

schoenes we!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Der ist aber dick und schon nicht mehr klein. Hold och einfach Köder über 10g und werde lücklich Ds-Montage...naja wieso dann teure Köder, wenn du den Lauf eh kaputt machst.
Mach was du willst wird schon schief gehen


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

moin,
vom boot aus habe ich mir das auch eher vorgestellt - aber bis wir unser boot wieder zu wasser gelassen haben dauert es bestimmt noch 2 monate - daher wollte ich das ganze evtl auch schonmal vom ufer aus versuchen. aber warum soll denn das getriebe kaputt gehen? 

ahnungslos,

mike


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> nein mann. ich will kleine koeder die schwerer als 10 gr sind. ich will die daiwa megaforce zusammen mit der pezon&michel quasi nie wieder aus der hand legen!!!


Hallo, ich habe die gleiche Rute wie Du in Kombination mit einer Revo Premier, hab ne 0,28 Gamakatsu G-Line drauf die sich bis jezt (3X gebraucht) ganz gut bewährt hatt.10 Gramm sind für diese Rute die unterste Grenze,alles andere wirft sich nicht, ich werfe damit noch Köder die um die 50 Gramm haben und das macht die P&M spielend mit,ich angele z.B. unter anderem 11cm Zalt, 4" Sicklys und Buffalo Jerks, 7+10 cm Slider,neuerdings nen Hybrida K3 (55Gramm),versuch dich doch erstmal mit diesen Ködern, die müßten mit deiner Rolle 1a fliegen, wenn du merkst das dir diese Art des Kunstköderangeln zusagt, dann kannst du dir immer noch leichtere Köder und ne andere Rolle/Rute zulegen
Gruß Carsten #h


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

alles klar. mache mich mal auf die suche. danke fuer den tip! habe auch schon gedacht, dass die rute in sachen wg n bissl steifer ist als ne ander die bis 35gr geht. hast du schonmal mit jigheads bei der combo gefischt?


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> alles klar. mache mich mal auf die suche. danke fuer den tip! habe auch schon gedacht, dass die rute in sachen wg n bissl steifer ist als ne ander die bis 35gr geht. hast du schonmal mit jigheads bei der combo gefischt?


Nein, nur Wobbler.Ist aber kein Prop mit der Rute...


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Auch wenn's nix mit der Combo for Twiching zu tun hat:
Die Schleppmontage mit Blei und flachlaufenden Wobblern praktizieren die Amis ja schon ne ganze weile auf Walleye.

Hier mal nen kleines Video.

Hatte ich mir für dieses jahr auchmal vorgenommen, da ich eh ein paar Rapala originale und jointed habe, mit denen ich sonst nix anzufangen weiß...


Kommste eigentlich nun klar mit deiner Combo Mike, oder bist du nur am Perücken entfitzen?! 

flo


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

yo, was ist denn das fuer eine geile walleye hotspot-stelle. wuenschte sowas mal hier anzutrefen!

was genau ist twiching? geht das in die richtung von jerken?


hab ne 28er schnur von okuma aus suedafrika, und mir jetzt 2 powerpro's in der 15lb klasse in moss-green und phantom red bestellt. erstmal mit ner mono rumspielen denke ich, bevor ich die p-pro verballer.


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie gesagt mit leichteren Köder wirst du nicht glücklich, erstrecht nicht mit ner so geschmeidigen Geflochtenen wie der PowerPro.

dict.cc 

flo


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

habe auch meine zweifel gehabt die geflochtenen auf die multi zu spulen, mal sehen und probieren-aber auf meiner spinnrolle macht die sicher ne gute figur .


----------



## Stachelgetier (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

ich schließe mich mal dem Threat an und frage mal ganz höflich nach einer Auskunft, auch ohne die vorherigen 92 Seiten gelesen zu haben.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rute. Es sollen Softjerks von 7-12 cm, Squirrels, Pointer , der Trickdarter, Bonnie und der Skitter Pop und eventuell auch noch der Arnaud gefischt werden können. Würde die Rute gerne mit einer Stationärrolle fischen.

Gibts da was im Preisbereich bis 100€ +/- 50 mit der man das alles abdecken kann?

Danke schonmal für die Tipps.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein gibt es nicht einen SQ 61 und SQ 79 DD mit einer Combo zu fischen, ist schon "fast" unmöglich, kenne keine Rute die das schaffen sollte.

mfg Flo


----------



## Stachelgetier (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Twichbaits haben um die 8 cm alle. Hatte ich vergessen. Sorry.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Dann guckdir mal die P&M Specialist Softbait an. Ein echt schneller Stecken, mit jeder Menge Power. Für die Softbaits und Topwaterlures ideal. Mir wäre sie aber zu schnell für die Minnows. Also vorher mal befummeln. Evtl. ist es ja dein Geschmack.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Den Bonnie kannst du aber nicht mit einem SDD Squirrel oder DD Smash Minnow (Arnaud) vergleichen.


----------



## Stachelgetier (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> eventuell auch noch der Arnaud


ist also nicht relevant

Die SDD kann man auch bernachlässigen, den die benutze ich so gut wie nie.

Die P&M Specialist Softbait, werde ich mir dann mal anschauen. Danke.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wie gesagt für Topwater und Softjerk ideal, mir wäre sie aber für die Minnows zu schnell.
Also unbedingt vorher testen.

mfg Flo


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab mir die P&M Specialist Jig für kleine Softjerks gekauft.
Man glaubt gar nicht was das für ein Unterschied (z.B. im Vergleich zur Skelli) ist...
Kenne die Specialist Softbait nicht, aber die Jig ist auch schön schnell.
Kleinere twitchbaits lassen sich auch gut handlen und jum leichten jiggen ja sowieso gut geeignet. 
Für die größeren Sachen kannste dir ja dann zu gegebener Zeit ne vielleicht doch noch ne baitcast combo holen.

flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hab gerade mal nen 25gr Jigkopf an die Softbait gehangen, da zeigt sich keinerlei Aktion.

mfg Flo


----------



## TeeDub (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die P&M Specialist Jig 190 mit einem Preis <119,50EUR?


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

https://eshop.t-online.de/epages/St...ucts/83500-0001&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct

bitte


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



TeeDub schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für die P&M Specialist Jig 190 mit einem Preis <119,50EUR?


 
Was hat die Rute mit twitchen am Hut? Ist eine knüppelharte Jigrute.

mfg Flo


----------



## BeeJay (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was hat die Rute mit twitchen am Hut? Ist eine knüppelharte Jigrute.


Der Thread ist ja auch mittlerweile _etwas_ abgedriftet... 

Abgesehen davon wird ja mittlerweile sowieso mit allem _getwitcht_, was irgendwie nach Wobbler aussieht (ob es funzt oder nicht). Da wäre eine 190M teilweise garnicht so verkehrt. :q

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten... |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

I know, deshalb die Frage. Das entscheidene ist wohl nicht das twitchen selbst, sondern coole Ruten mit Splithandle

mfg Flo


----------



## TeeDub (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Flo-Z:
Ich hatte hier im Thread gefragt, weil hier zuletzt über die Rute gesprochen wurde.


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

fällt unter den Begriff twitching nur Wobbler twitchen?
Also imho twitche ich meine kleinen Softjerks auch...
Was macht man den sonst mit denen?

Jetzt sagt nicht jerken... 

flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Jupp das ist dann, aber eine Softbaitrute

mfg Flo


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mist, muss ich mal den Schriftzug überkleben! 

flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein, Jerken und twitchen ist schon ein unterschied. Es gibt auch diverse Führungsarten nur hier ist es so angekommen egal was hauptsache ordentlich mit der Rute in die Schnur ballern

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ........hauptsache ordentlich mit der Rute in die Schnur ballern
> 
> mfg Flo


 

was auch bei den meisten der Fehler schlechthin ist, wenn ich die jerker und twitcher am Wasser sehe, denke ich manchmal die wollen ein Uboot mit ihrer Combo beschlleunigen......


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ist ja schon lange nichts mehr gepostet worden hier.Ich wollt mal fragen ob einer ne Daiwa Zillon in gebrauch hatt und wie sich die Highspeedübersetzung  bewährt hatt bei twitchen oder ev. auch beim leichten jerken?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Bobster (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

...interessiert mich auch "brennend".

Es wurde sogar vorgeschlagen die Zillion an die
Firejerk H zu klemmen.
Ist die dafür nicht ein wenig zu schwach auf der Brust ?

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Bramo (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hmm... Ich weiß, daß die Abu Revo Inshore das locker mitmacht. Und wie der Zufall es will, is bei eBay gerade eine drin... |supergri


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...interessiert mich auch "brennend".
> 
> Es wurde sogar vorgeschlagen die Zillion an die
> Firejerk H zu klemmen.
> ...


Ich denke mal zum jerken mit Ködern bis 60 Gramm ist das kein Proplem.Was für ein WG hatt denn die Firejerk H ?


----------



## Bobster (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die würd mich schon interessieren. :l
http://www.jerkbait.com/product_inf...k-Hardbait-H-1-90-m---50-140-g-incl--RTR.html

Angegeben mit einem WG von 50-140g dazu 'ne zillion
wurde als Traumcombo in diesem Tröt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135154
angesehen.

Aber ich trau der Sache nicht.
Rute ist O.K.
Rolle meines Erachtens ein wenig schwach oder
was meint Ihr ?

..und außerdem noch keine Erfahrungsberichte über die
Übersetzung.

...und ?

Bobster


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Für den Ködergewichtsbereich würd ich mir doch eher was anderes holen,etwa ne Calcutta oder ne Ambassadeur, ein Arbeitstier und kein Rennpferd.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Auf jeden Fall Mono, oder FC. Mit der Machinegun Cast machst du nichts falsch bei Trickbaits. Für Crankbaits ist eine Schnur mit etwas mehr Dehnung angenehmer, da die Vibrationen nicht ganz so extrem Übertragen werden. Wenn du beides fischt, dann die Machinegun Cast - ich fische auch beides (bald) mit einer 14lb Machinegun Cast. Vorher hatte ich eine 10lb Machinegun Cast drauf und zwischenzeitig (hab mir die 10lb Machinegun Cast geschrottet) eine 32er Stren.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Nein, die 14lb ist auf einer Multi. Genau wie die anderen davor auch. 

Ich finde das bisschen Dehnung nicht schlecht. Zuviel ist Mist, aber mit der 10lb Machinegun cast bin ich schon gut zurecht gekommen, die 14lb wird auch zum T-Rig (Gummi) rangezogen, mal sehen wie das läuft. 

Meistens braucht man gar nicht so doll twitchen, da ist das wenig Dehnung sehr angenehm. Z.B. kann ich mit der Machinegun Cast nur schwer den Megabass Pop-Max in walk the dog führen, auf weiteren Distanzen geht es. Mit Geflecht würde es wohl kaum gehen - meine Einschätzung.

Ich kenne Mads Twitche nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eine straffere Rute ist und kein Wabbelstock, daher würde ich ganz klar Mono nehmen, auch das Drillen ist mit Mono schöner.

Versuch es einfach mal, vielleicht sagt es dir ja zu.

Und noch ein minimaler Effekt - mit Mono kann der Fisch den Köder eventuell besser einsaugen, sollte zwar nicht viel sein, aber vielleicht ist das ja der greifende halbe Zentimeter.


Ich hab es bisher noch nicht mit Geflecht versucht, aber werde es auch nicht versuchen. Mit guter Mono komm ich blendend zurecht, warum soll ich die dann auch nicht fischen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hat jemand eine Megabass F3-59XS "Hatchet" oder eine Daiwa Exist Steez (USA) abzugeben???

Denke zwar nicht, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

 Man kanns ja mal versuchen, bevor es aus Übersee eingeschifft/eingeflogen wird


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Würde mich auch zu eine Daiwa Exist Steez Costume (japan-FC-Modell) breitschlagen lassen und die Rute könnte Notfalls auch eine "Hatchet Evo" sein


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Megabass F3-59XS "Hatchet" oder eine Daiwa Exist Steez (USA) abzugeben???
> 
> Denke zwar nicht, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen
> 
> mfg Flo



Die US Steez ist keine Exist. Sie ist nur eine Steez.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Glug*******r


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ne brgriffstutziger User ;+.

Nimm eine Steez Exist Custom, die wiegt ~10g weniger als die Steez. 

Kommt aber auf die Schnurfassung an, die Steez fass etwas mehr, als die Exist Steez Custom.


Damit wiegt die Exist Steez Custom sogar weniger als die Sephia und das als 2506er Daiwa Größe. :m


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Du kennst die Rute nicht... Die Hatchet sollte schon sehr leicht sein, ist ja nur eine 175cm Rute mit einem WG bis 14g.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Neider..... 

Nein, werde mein Rutenwald extrem ausdünnen. Da ich eh nur noch eine gewisse Palette an Ködern fische, die diese Combo perfekt abdeckt, darfs auch etwas mehr sein....Für den Winter noch was kräftigeres um auf Distance zu kommen und das wars

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Du kennst die Rute nicht... Die Hatchet sollte schon sehr leicht sein, ist ja nur eine 175cm Rute mit einem WG bis 14g.



Falsch sie hat ein Wg von 1/16-3/8 oz :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Fische eigtl nur noch Tiny Fry50-SQ61 das deckt die Combo gut ab.

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Der eine kanns, der andere nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hol MGC und gut ist#6


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Braucht er nicht holen hat er. 

Teste die MGC (Machinegun Cast) und du wirst sehen, das geht ganz wunderbar. Nicht umsonst fischen die Amis und Japaner mit Mono und das auch auf den Tounaments.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja wieso fragst du dann noch


----------



## er2de2 (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



> Ich wollt mal fragen ob einer ne Daiwa Zillon in gebrauch hatt und wie sich die Highspeedübersetzung bewährt hatt bei twitchen oder ev. auch beim leichten jerken?



Die"Highspeed-Zillion" macht sich klasse, eine solche Übersetzung möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Da ich zu 95% Glider verwende und zugegebenermaßen kein großer Diver-Fan bin, ist mein Führungsstil eher "twitchend". Die Rolle ist gepaart mit einer von Robert aufgebauten Jerke mit einem WG von 40-100g.Die Zillion macht das komplette Spektrum locker mit und ist bespult mit einer 16er Schnur.#6


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja aber son ein Bassmaul is nich so hart wie n Zandermaul oder Hechtmaul #c




Bisher hab ich meine Hechte auch mit Mono gefangen. #c 

Unglaublich aber wahr. 

Ich glaube auch, dass man ein 5/0er Haken in ein Zander mit Mono bekommt, das werde ich wohl in einer Woche mal testen, wenn überhaupt was beißt.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. September 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Wenn du zwei Spulen hast, kannst du ja beides "paralell" testen. Dann nimmste das was dir besser passt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Es sollen noch die Toray Bawo Polyamid Plus gut sein sowie die Evergreen Bass Seil. Die sollen noch sehr wenig Dehnung haben. Ansonsten gibt es noch Fluorocarbon.

Die MGC ist aber schon mit das beste was Dehnung angeht.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Toray hat er ganz sicher. Ob er aber die Evergreen hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Weiß einer  von euch vielleicht, wie ich den Spro Aruko Shad Jr. führen soll?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Hooked (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ist ein lipless crankbait bzw. vibrationlure. Einfach einkurbeln und Geschwindigkeit variieren oder ein bischen schlagen bzw. ziehen.
...und jiggen, wenns ein sinker ist...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Solltest du aber nur bei Wind, Regen, sehr trüben Wasser einsetzen, sonst ist die Scheuchwirkung der Schnur zu hoch...

lg Flo


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Flo-Zanderkönig: Ist dies nicht bei allen Angeltechniken so?

@Hooked: Es ist ein Sinker. Meinst du ich soll ihn einfach auf Grund lassen und dann kleine Sprünge machen...kurz reißen...auf Grund lassen...normal einkurbeln......pausieren...auf grund lassen...usw. ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Vibrationbaits haben auf Grund ihrer extremen Druckwellen und daraus resultierenden Schnurgeräusche eine hohe Scheuchwirkung, wenn du allerdings eh eine hoher Geräuschkullise durch Oberflächenbewegung und Regen etc. werden diese überdeckt. Zu viel Aktion und Geräusche sind oft kontraproduktiv.

Kannst den Köder, vertikal anbieten, wie ein Gufi jiggen oder einfach nur einkurbeln.


----------



## Hooked (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @Flo-Zanderkönig: Ist dies nicht bei allen Angeltechniken so?
> 
> @Hooked: Es ist ein Sinker. Meinst du ich soll ihn einfach auf Grund lassen und dann kleine Sprünge machen...kurz reißen...auf Grund lassen...normal einkurbeln......pausieren...auf grund lassen...usw. ?




Genau so, zum Bleistift, kannst Du es machen. Ansonsten hat Flo schon so ziemlich alles geschrieben. 

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur bei Wind und trüber Brühe mit solchen Ködern gefangen. Oder die Fische waren richtig agro.#6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja, ich fische ausschließlich vom Ruderboot, der Wellengang ist "ordentlich".
Na gut ich werde diesen Im Sommer testen, da ich leider bei mir keine entsprechenden Möglichkeiten habe in einem Gewässer mit guten Raubfischbestand zu fischen.

Wie ist es mit der Führungsgeschwindigkeit?

Ist weniger mehr oder umgekehrt. Also wenn ich den angesprochenen Köder 25 werfe und einmal kräftig mit der rute schlage höre ich die Rasseln sehr gut auf dem Boot^^


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo werte Sportgemeinschaft,

hoffe auf Eure Hilfe in folgender Angelegenheit#h.

Ich suche eine Twitchrute für die Stationärrolle. 

Nachdem mir vorgestern die Einlage des Spitzenrings an meiner derzeitigen Rute (nach nur ca. 20h am Wasser) weggebrochen ist, suche ich nun eine Rute mit Fuji SIC Ringen. Budget: 150€
Nach bisheriger Recherche gilt als heißester Favorit:
Sportex Opal Twitch 
Leider habe ich bisher gar keine weiterführenden Informationen, als die Werbung auf den Internetseiten oder in den Katalogen, gefunden. 

Ich möchte mit der Rute Wobbler von der Größe des Squirrels 79, coldminnow oder Prey´s bis hin zu Wobblern der Größe des Arnauds, 4Play, X-Rap fischen. Hinzu kommen Wobbler die nicht fürs Twitchen geeignet sind wie z.B. der Snake Diver oder der Anthrax. 

Kann mir jemand von Euch Info´s zu der Rute geben? Daneben bin ich auch für weitere Vorschläge offen.

Danke!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,
Also zu der Rut jetzt nicht aber ich kann dir na wesentlich günstigere empfehlung machen ,mit der ich selbst seeeehhhhr zu frieden bin!
Ich rede von der Diabolo 5 Twich medium /Heavy von Balzer! Ich selber habe für Barsch und Forelle die Twich medium in 1.95 länge! Die hat einen schönen kurzen Griff,einen Klasse Rollenhalter,hervoragende Ringe und ein meiner Meinung nach Klasse Desing! Dazu kommt das sie extrem Leicht ist und dank ihrer kürze kannn ich super unter Büschen und an schwer zu Gänglichen Stellen mit ihr Arbeiten!
gruss#h


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi fishcatcher99,

vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag. Aber nachdem mir, wie vorab beschrieben, bei der Balzer Natural Power IM 10 Vertical light der Spitzenring abgeschmiert ist, bin ich erstmal mit Balzer durch. Daher auch die konkrete Frage nach Ruten mit Fuji-Sic Ringen evtl. gehen auch noch Titaneinlagen.


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Moin Blueplay,

einer ist immer der Erste 

Leider kann auch ich nichts zu dieser speziellen Rute von
Sportex sagen.
Da ich aber "nur" Sportex Ruten fische, kann ich Dir vergewissern, dass ein Fehlkauf höchst unwahrscheinlich
sein sollte, wenn Du Deine Vorgaben mit der Rute vergleichst.
Achtung: 10 Boardis - 9 verschiedene Meinungen !
Bester Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, wenn ich bei einem
Versandhandel dann etwas "zur Auswahl" bestellt habe um mir dadurch die Auswahl zu erleichtern.

Um Deine Zweifel "virtuell" zu zerstreuen, würde ich durchaus auch bei Ockert anfragen um meine Parameter
bestätigt zu bekommen.
Ockert ist in dieser Beziehung sehr kooperativ.
Deine Erfahrung würde mich sehr interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hi fishcatcher99,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag. Aber nachdem mir, wie vorab beschrieben, bei der Balzer Natural Power IM 10 Vertical light der Spitzenring abgeschmiert ist, bin ich erstmal mit Balzer durch. Daher auch die konkrete Frage nach Ruten mit Fuji-Sic Ringen evtl. gehen auch noch Titaneinlagen.




Kauf dir doch ein neuen Spitzenring... 

Titaneinlagen gibt es nicht. Fuji Titanium Guides = SiC Einlage mit Titaniumrahmen

Ich würde einfach ein Fuji SiC Ring da draufkleben und gut ist. 

(ein Fuji Titanium Ringsatz alleine kostet vermutlich mehr, als die Balzerrute) Wenn es trotzdem unbedingt Titanium Guides sein sollen, solltest du mal ne Preisklasse nennen. 


Die Fuji Alconites halten bei mir auch schon über 3 Jahre. Neuer Spitzenring ist wohl die beste Alternative...


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi,

Hallo Bobster#h,

werde Ockert eine Mail schreiben, vielen Dank für diese Anregung. Sobald ich eine Antwort habe, lasse ich es dich wissen, werde es auch hier reinsetzen.

@Chrizzi: da ich die Rute bei meinem Tackledealer um die Ecke gekauft habe, kommt Sie da die Tage wieder hin, und wir schauen mal in seiner Resterampe nach einem geeigneten Spitzenring. Der Besitzer ist, was das angeht sehr kooperativ#6. 

Es muss auch kein Titanium Ringsatz sein, da mir aber nun schon die dritte Ringeinlage bei einer Rute (2 Spinn-und 1 Ansitzangel) "fliegen" gegangen ist, wollte ich vermehrt auf die Fujiringe achten. Nach Rücksprache, bzgl. einer anderen Rutennanfrage wurde mir von unterschiedlichen Rutenbauern versichert, dass dies bei Fujiringe so gut wie nie vorkommt.

Eine neue Rute soll es schon sein, da die "alte" einen Ticken härter / straffer sein könnte. Nun ist diese auch keine ausgewiesene Twitchrute. Daher meine Frage nach einem neuen (geilen) Stück.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was für Köder fischt du damit? Vertikalruten sind ja eigentlich recht straffe Knüppel. Da wüsste ich nun nichts mit anzufangen, außer Gummikrams.


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich fische ausschließlich Wobbler mit der Rute. Am häufigsten Rappala x-rap, Hart Doc Minnow, Illex Squirrel 67 / 79 und neuerdings auch die savage gear wobbler prey´s und 4play. Ab und an dann mal einen, der nicht zum twitchen geeignet ist z.B. den Anthrax. Mir liegt eine straffe Aktion mit fast taper.


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So anbei die, doch recht fixe Antwort zu Opal Twitch und Opal Boat aus München. Ich hatte zur folgenden Ködern gefragt

"...Die Ködergröße geht von Twitchködern wie z.B.
79 Squirrel, über Savage Gear Prey´s,Rappala x-raps, Doc-W-Minnow bis hin zu Wobblern die
eingekurbelt werden z.B. Anthrax und Snake Diver...." 

Die Antwort von Ockert i.A. auf diese Anfrage war u.a.:

"...unsere Sportex Opal Twitch haben wir speziell für das Twitchen konzipiert.
Auch mit dem höheren Wurfgewicht lassen sich die genannten Köder gut führen...."

weiter zur Opal Boat

"...Die Opal Boat hat etwas weniger Wurfgewicht und hat eine straffe Aktion.
Auch mit dieser Rute lassen sich die genannten Köder sehr gut fischen.
Bei der Opal Twitch hätten Sie jedoch größere Reserven wenn Sie do ein mal
schwerere/größere Köder verwenden möchten...."


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

...wie schon u.a. in der PN erwähnt,
würden diese Antworten meine Entscheidung
für ein Produkt aus dem Hause Ockert (Sportex) sehr
beeinflussen.

Aber wie sagt man bei Euch so schön...

Jeder Jeck ist anders :q


----------



## Blueplay76 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

ich tendiere schon Richtung Opal Twitch. Als Alternativen, welche ich schon mal in Händen gehalten habe, fällt mir nur von Gamakatsu eine geile Rute Namens Zexxer oder ähnlich ein. Aber mit ~300€ klar über meinem Budget.

Edit: habe mir nun die Opal Twitch geordert, wenn sie da ist und ich sie Probe gefischt habe, werde ich mal den Ersteindruck zum besten geben.


----------



## hecht&co (17. November 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@ blueplay76: na dann bin ich mal auf den bericht gespannt.. da ich nämlich auch mit dem kaufe der genannten sportex liebäugle..


----------



## hechtangler_tom (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Twitching Rute. Irgendwie habe ich aber noch keine gefunden, die mir gefällt. 

Mein Preislimit wären so ca. 300 EUR. 

Die Rute sollte für ca. 8cm twitchbaits geeignet sein. 

Meine Vorstellung wäre auf alle Fälle eine einteilige Casting Rute ca. 6' und 1/4 - 3/4 oz.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir Eure Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich schildern könnt.

Wenn ihr Ruten empfehlt, die nur in Japan oder USA erhältlich sind wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir hier auch eine Bezugsquelle nennen könntet.

Als Rolle hätte ich gerne dazu die Daiwa Steez.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich habe für diese Köder eine St. Croix 5S66MLF-G, 4-10lbs, 1/8 - 3/8 oz ML,die den Bereich sehr gut abdeckt. An der Spitze ca. 6cm gekürzt ergibt es eine wirklich sehr gute Rute, die sich im bisherigen Vergleich mit den entsprechenden Japanstecken problemlos behauptet. Der Blank liegt in den Staaten bei ca. 160$, dazu Versand und der Aufbau.

Kommt also knapp noch in Dein Limit...

1/4 - 3/4 wäre mir für den Köderbereich zu heavy.

Wenn Du die Rute mal fischen möchtest melde Dich... #6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo Stefan,

St. Croix hört sich sehr gut an. So weit ich das auf der HP von St.Croix gesehen habe ist Dein Blank ein Spinning Blank. Ich denke die equivalente Casting rod wäre dann diese hier. Ich brauche die komplette Rute, da ich des bauens nicht mächtig bin.

Diese kostet 320 USD. Dazu kommt dann warscheinlich noch Versand, Zoll und EUST. 

LEC66MF, 6,6', Medium Fast 1/4 bis 5/8 oz 10-17lbs


----------



## maesox (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Mach das lieber nicht,denn sonst bist fällig!!

Glaub mir,ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung!!|rolleyes Nach einmaligem Begrabbeln kannst dir sicher denken,was derzeit in meiner Wickelbank eingespannt ist um im Frühjahr losgelassen zu werden!!

Dieser Blank ist ein Traum und ist sicher genau das was du dir für dieses Köderspektrum vorstellst!!!:l



VG
Matze


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

So unterschiedlich kann das sein. Ich könnte mit dem St. Croix SC V keine Wobbler fischen. Ich mag das Fast-Taper gar nicht bei sowas. Ich würde ehr etwas im Bereich Regular oder Med-Fast nehmen. 

Wer aber das Fast-Taper dafür mag, oder sehr aggresiv twitcht ist mit so einem Stock vermutlich sehr gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Streifenjäger (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Bei nem Preislimit von 300€ ist die Auswahl gigantisch groß...!

Ich hab ne MC Arrival 63ML, zum twitchen von 76er SQ und Trickdarter genial! Wenns aber auch mal bischen mehr sein darf ist die 63M mit 1/4-3/4 oz. m.M. nicht verkehrt! Und Preis-Leistung stimmt bei den Ruten von Major Craft zu 100%

Werd dieses Jahr trotzdem die MB The Griffon mit den oben genannten Ködern testen... und die Arrvial wird zum T-Riggen "degradiert"


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Die Arrival hatte ich vorher auch schon überlegt. Irgendwie spricht die mich aber nicht so recht an. Ist aber rein subjektiv. Da gefällt mir die St. Croix jetzt wesentlich besser.

Kennt jemand einen Rutenbauer, der St. Croix Ruten baut?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Bauen kann die jeder, die Frage ist ob er den Blank besorgt oder Du...


----------



## Blueplay76 (22. April 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

anbei mein, verspätetes Feedback zur Opal Twitch!
Nachdem ich mir die Rute geholt habe, bin ich doch mehr oder minder enttäuscht. 

Die Rute ist sehr gut verarbeitet, auch stimmt die Qualität der Komponenten, aber ich suchte eine brettharte Rute zum twitchen und dass kann sie nicht. Schon im "Trockentest" habe ich gemerkt, dass sie nicht "Brett" genug ist. Sie ist eine "klassische" Wobbler / Spinnerrute, aber für die Art des Twitchens meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet. Momentan steht Sie in der Ecke. Ich werde die Rute wieder veräußern. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir gerne eine PN senden.

Am meisten enttäuscht bin jedoch von der Fa. Ockert, da es mir nicht möglich war die Rute im Laden zu betrachten, habe ich eine Mail mit meinen Anforderungen an die Rute zu Ockert geschickt. Dabei waren folgende Auszüge in der Antwort: 

"...unsere Sportex Opal Twitch haben wir speziell für das Twitchen konzipiert.
Auch mit dem höheren Wurfgewicht lassen sich die genannten Köder gut führen...."

weiter zur Opal Boat

"...Die Opal Boat hat etwas weniger Wurfgewicht und hat eine straffe Aktion.
Auch mit dieser Rute lassen sich die genannten Köder sehr gut fischen.
Bei der Opal Twitch hätten Sie jedoch größere Reserven wenn Sie do ein mal
schwerere/größere Köder verwenden möchten...." 

Leider stand da der wirtschaftliche Aspekt über der Kundenzufriedenheit, denn so unterschiedlich Empfindungen von Menschen auch sein mögen, die Opal Twitch ist nicht geeignet um Köder zu twitchen. Das hier geschriebene gibt meinen Eindruck wieder.

In diesem Sinne
Petri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Blueplay76

Schade, das die Rute Dir nicht gefällt. Ich mag zum Twitchen auch lieber Ruten mit Aktion in Fast, andere eher med-fast oder medium - jeder hat so seine Vorstellungen. Aber Du findest sicher was passendes...



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Die Arrival hatte ich vorher auch schon überlegt. Irgendwie spricht die mich aber nicht so recht an. Ist aber rein subjektiv. Da gefällt mir die St. Croix jetzt wesentlich besser.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Rutenbauer, der St. Croix Ruten baut?



Was ist eigentlich aus dem Projekt geworden?


----------



## Blueplay76 (30. April 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

so nochmals eine Rückmeldung von mir. Es ist jetzt eine Pezon & Michel Concept street fishing geworden. und zwar die s-mh (7-28gr). Ich hoffe mit ihr werde ich glücklich! Trockentest verlief vielversprechend. Lediglich die Länge von 2,1m ist nicht 100% optimal, jedoch verspreche ich mir eine leicht verbesserte Wurfweite, besonders dann wenn ich am Rheinufer unterwegs bin.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. April 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

gute Wahl, habe selber 3 P & M Ruten und bin hellauf begeistert...
Concept Street Fishing 
c-h mit trigger - 35gr
c-ml mit trigger -15gr

und die GUNKI Hayashi als Spinning...
Und die Gunkie ist so´n geiles Brett und trotzdem noch aktion in der Rute... EINTEILIG halt :k


----------



## Blueplay76 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hallo,

der Affe schreit und ich habe ein neues "Projekt" in Planung, benötige dazu aber noch Rückmeldungen. 

Projektname: Shimano softbait
Länge: 1,9m
Teilung: 2
WG: 14-40 Gramm
fast taper

Hatte die Shimano Soft Bait in den Fingern, die Rute gibt es in drei Ausführungen, davon sind zwei einteilig (bzw. sind die Ruten direkt über dem Griff geteilt), ich interessiere mich für die dritte, welche zweigeteilt (mittig) ist und oben genannte Spezifikationen aufweist. Ich möchte die Rute für größere Wobbler wie z.B. den großen Illex Arnaud, den DAM Snake Diver, und größere Softbaits für die Oberfläche nutzen. Ich denke die Rute ist dafür mehr als sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Fällt sehr straff aus, dass angegeben WG ist meiner Meinung nach das optimal nutzbare. Im Übrigen ist die Rute potthäßlich, ich kann nicht verstehen wie man so eine Rute designen kann, aber naja die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es jemanden im Board gibt, der diese Rute kennt, evtl. sogar gefischt hat und hier dankenswerter Weise eine Rückmeldung geben möchte! 

Anbei ein Link zur Rute:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-SpeedMaster-Soft-Bait-19MH-190m-14--40g_p6566_x2.htm


----------



## Blueplay76 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Da bei mir viele andere Dinge dieses Jahr dazwischen gekommen sind, musste ich die Anschaffung der Soft Bait erstmal hinten anstellen. Mittlerweile ist die "Kriegskasse" wieder ein wenig gefüllt und mein Interesse an der Rute besteht nach wie vor. Falls es mittlerweile jemanden gibt, der ein Feedback geben kann, wäre ich darüber hocherfreut!


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

hallo 

hab mir hier paar beiträge durch gelesen und weiß nicht mehr weiter.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
wollte mir ein neues baitcaster combo mit triggergriff zu legen fürs barsch angeln wg sollte ausfallen so klein wie es geht und max 20g würde ich es sagen,
weil bei uns am rhein sind auch paar hechte unterwegs. meine köder sind meistens wobbler und spinner von 5g bis 16g.

was für ruten könnt ihr mir da empfällen?

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Was ist den deine Preisgrenze?


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

soll auf jedenfall nicht zu teuer sein und das gerät mus mir gefallen
hab schon paar megabass angeschaut usw ist aber verdamt teuer muss ich sagen. bin schon die ganze zeit nach paar schnäpchen am suchen aber gibts immer ein problem entweder sind die weg oder dann steigt der preissssssssss.
schreibt einfach was ihr so empfällen würdet, muss dann schauen wie weit ich in dem momemt flüssig bin.

gruß Rudolf


----------



## er2de2 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Rudolf R. schrieb:


> soll auf jedenfall nicht zu teuer sein ...


Recht subjektive Aussage! Wo fängt denn teuer an? Betrag+Währung!


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

150euro max für eine rute


----------



## Hecht2 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi Boardis, 
ich möchte mir i-wann mal ein Barsch Baitcast-Combo zulegen ich möchte mir die Daiwa Alphas 103 TYPE-F zulegen. Aber im Deutschen Onlineshop kostet sie 289.99€ aber in diesem http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=detail&uid=4960652667609 kostet sie nur 228.99€ jetzt meine frage ich habe noch nie in einem Ausländischen Land bestellt aber auf ihrer Startseite werben sie ja mit kostenlosem Versand in alle Länder der Welt hat vielleicht jemand bei diesem Shop schon bestellt und hat Erfahrung? Zweitens würde es sich den lohnen sie dort zu kaufen? Oder wie viel würde der Zoll den noch haben wollen? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen#h 

mfg.Hecht2


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> Aber im Deutschen Onlineshop kostet sie 289.99€ aber in diesem http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=detail&uid=4960652667609 kostet sie nur 228.99€



Ich kenne den Shop nicht und kann Dir dazu keine Empfehlung geben, bedenke jedoch das Waren, die aus einem Nicht EU Land eingeführt werden, mit 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und mit 3,9% Zoll (bei der Höhe des Zolls bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, Sportgeräte werden zwischen 2,7% und 4;7% verzollt) belegt werden. 

Infos findest Du hier: http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html

Wenn man nun alle mögliche Kosten berücksichtigt, lohnt sich der Kauf in Japan warscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

ich würde es versuchen zu bestellen und wenn man glück hat muss man keine 19% bezallen und kein zoll, hab das schon von vielrn gehört


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Rudolf R. schrieb:


> ich würde es versuchen zu bestellen und wenn man glück hat muss man keine 19% bezallen und kein zoll, hab das schon von vielrn gehört



Ich habe schon massenweise Angelzeug in den USA gekauft, das Ganze schon vor 20 Jahre, teilweise muste ich Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen, manchmal jedoch auch nicht.

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber immer VOR der Bestellung den max. möglichen Preis (inkl. Zoll, Steuer und Devisenkurs) mit dem besten Preis in Deutschland verglichen. Falls die Ware ohne Zoll und Steuer zu Dir nachhause kommt, kannst Du Dich freuen, wenn nicht, war es auch kein Verlust.


----------



## Rudolf R. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

genau das meine ich auch? 50zu50 hat man die chanze


----------



## Würger (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Weiterreden......:vik:

Ihr werdet dann bestimmt Post bekommen, wenn der Tatbestand der Steuerhinterziehung ausreichend bestätigt wurde.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Würger schrieb:


> Weiterreden......:vik:
> 
> Ihr werdet dann bestimmt Post bekommen, wenn der Tatbestand der Steuerhinterziehung ausreichend bestätigt wurde.


 
vollkommen richtig, selbst wenn die Rolle ohne Zoll usw. nach Hause kommt ist man verpflichtet das ganze Nachzuverzollen.
Früher hat es sich gelohnt (zu Ginrins Zeiten ) in Japan zu kaufen, auch gab es die Modellvielfalt bei uns noch nicht, das hat sich ja jetzt geändert.
1) sind die Modell bei uns ebenfalls zu haben (incl. Garantie und Service
2) sie kosten nicht mehr wie wenn ich die im Ausland beziehe
Rechne nach :
VK im Ausland plus Porto (Alfa ca 230€=
dazu etwa 23% Zoll (ca 50€) usw. ergibt ein Preis: ca 280€

wegen den 10 Euro im Ausland bestellen ?????
lohnt nicht, ausser es wäre ein Modell das man bei uns nicht bekommt und unbedingt haben möchte.
Überlege dir was passiert wenn du Garantie in Anspruch nehmen musst. Die Rolle muss dann nämlich wieder zu Bass.jp oder noch schlimmer wenns nach der Garantie ne Rep anfällt und du kannst das nicht selber machen......
Ich habe sehr viel zu Ginrins Zeiten gekauft, da hat es die ganzen Modelle bei uns nicht gegebne und Ginrin war suuuupoer billig (bis zu 50% Ersparnis) da war es noch anders...


Was den Shop Bass.jp betrifft, der ist übrigens sehr seriös, genauso wie Plat.


----------



## Hecht2 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ok danke, 
habe auch mal nachgerechnet mit Zoll und allem müsste ich 278€ Zahlen und bei nippon-tackel bekom ich sie für 289.00  
Wenn ich sie mir hole dann bei nippon-tackle 

mfg.Hecht2


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

jep der laden ist auch zu empfehlen


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich würde mir die gar nicht holen. Knappe 300 Euro für eine Alphas wäre mir deutlich zu viel. Ich hab meine damals für 170 Euro bekommen (120 Euro ohne Versand/Zoll/Steuern). Und jetzt soll die Rolle 300 kosten? Da kriegt man doch schon besseres.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Chrizzi du hast deine ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen, das war damals kurz nach Ginrin wenn ich mich richtig erinnere oder?
von dem abgesehen hast du natürlich recht. Es gibt durchaus die ein oder andere Rolle für 300 Möpse bei uns. 
Du darfst aber nicht den Fehler machen und zu Grunde legen was du für die Rolle bezahlt hast. 
Die Zeiten sind nämlich längst vorbei wo man für ne Exist 2508 R 250€ oder ne Sephia 120€ ne Calais DC 7 225€ (incl. allem!!) bezahlt hat ;-)
Die Alpha ist nach wie vor ne spitzen BC wobei Core bzw Metanium mg, Aldebaran und co durchaus auch in dieser Preisklasse liegen.

P.S. die Alfa fische ich heute noch gerne


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ginrin gabs damals schon nichtmehr, als ich damals die Alphas gekauft hatte, ich habe die von Bass.jp. Ich glaube damals hat sie um die 16.00 bis 18.000 JPY gekostet. Die Purlpe kostete das gleiche

Dennoch wäre mir die Alphas keine 300 Euro wert. Dafür hätte man hier schon die 51er Core kriegen können und die 101er Core fand ich deutlich besser als die Alphas. Für 300 Euro kann man wenigstens eine brauchbare Bremse erwarten. 

Ich fische die Alphas auch noch, mal sehen wie lange die noch hält. Mittlerweile hab ich öfter das Gefühl, dass sie sich zerlegen könnte, aber bis jetzt tut sie das nicht. Dennoch nicht schlecht für den Leichtbau, bis jetzt hat sie viel mitgemacht und wurde viel gefischt.


Warum die Alphas nun 40 % oder mehr, mehr kosten soll, als vor ein paar Jahren passt mir nicht in den Kopf. Im Bereich von 6/7 g aufwärts gibt es mittlereile einige Rollen die das schaffen und günstiger sind. Z.B. würde ich mir für was leichtes (5 - 15 g - waren das hier, richtig?) ehr eine 51er Curado besorgen die hier in D um die 170 Euro kostet und out of box besser im unteren Bereich performen dürfte als die Alphas. Der Nachteil ist halt nur, dass die 51er Curado erst ab Februar - April in D ankommt (auch wenn die jetzt schon in den Shops steht).


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

schon klar Chrizzy
aber er hat ja nach der Alpha gefragt und nicht nach Alternativen. Ich denke er wird sich schon belesen haben in diesem Forum oder auch in anderen Foren und sonstwo.....zumindest hätte ich das gemacht....
er wird schon seinen Grund haben wenn er sich für ne Alpha entscheidet.
Falls er das nicht gemacht hat, dann ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Hecht2 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Also ich habe sie als Alternative von einem anderen Forum mal hier fragen wollen. Aber ich werde eh noch mit dem Kauf etwas warten will erst noch mal schauen was 2011 neu auf den Markt kommt und die hatte ich auch schon im Visier die Curado und die Shimnao aber leider gibt es bei Nippon-Tackel nur die Alpha was mich noch nicht 100% entschließen kann dort zu bestellen oder doch wo anders oder vielleicht mal sehn was meine Tackel Dealer mir anbieten können Bei mir ist noch nichts entschieden werde mich noch umschauen zurzeit stehen die ALpha, die revo premier,core 51mg, curado e und die Chronarch zur Auswahl  werde mal mit dem Baitcast Freak aus meinem Verein Reden was er mir empfehlen kann 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> werde mal mit dem Baitcast Freak aus meinem Verein Reden was er mir empfehlen kann
> mfg.Hecht2


 

reden ist fürn Anfang immer gut, aber

du hast das Glück im Verein jemanden zu haben der das scheinbar kann. Frag ihn mal ob Du ein bisserl mit einer Combo fischen darfst denn
gerade im leichteren WG Bereich braucht man Übung, vor allem wenn Wind usw ins Spiel kommt. Je leichter die Köder desto besser aufeinander abgestimmt, umso hochwertiger und somit teurer muss das Gerät sein. Es sind dann halt gleich mal ein paar 100€ in den Sand gesetzt.....
Also erst fischen wenn es dir Spass macht nochmal überlegen in welcher Köderklasse du das ganze haben willst, erst dann entscheiden#h


----------



## Hecht2 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi also ein Baitcast-Combo habe ich schon zum Jerkbait angeln und das macht mir sehr viel Spaß und deswegen jetzt auch auf Barsch eins würde mir sehr gut gefallen. :k 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

@Chrizzi hast du die Curado 50/51 schon mal gefischt? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir die kaufen soll...
@Hecht 2
Ich würde mir auch eher ne Core Mg7 kaufen, ist für mich die beste light-Baitcaster auf dem Markt


----------



## Hecht2 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ja denke ich auch Seeforellenjäger werde aber vielleicht mir auch die Shimano Curado E holen, weil ich es erst mal testen will und dann nicht gleich ein kleines Vermögen reinstecken möchte oder gleich das beste vom besten brauche#6 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> @Chrizzi hast du die Curado 50/51 schon mal gefischt? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir die kaufen soll...



Nö. Ich hab nur die 201 gefischt und die schätze ich von der Perfomance her gleich oder besser als die Alphas ein. Zumindestens konnte ich ein DChubby mit der E201 besser werfen als mit der Alphas. Dann sollte die 51er noch besser im unteren Bereich laufen.


----------



## Hecht2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hi noch eine Frage, 
welche Shimano Curado ausführung müsste ich den nehmen für eine Rute mit einem wg von 2-15gr also für das untere drittel? 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> Hi noch eine Frage,
> welche Shimano Curado ausführung müsste ich den nehmen für eine Rute mit einem wg von 2-15gr also für das untere drittel?
> 
> 
> mfg.Hecht2


 
Ganz klar die 50/51


----------



## Hecht2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort#6 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Hecht2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Doch noch was vergessen|rolleyes 
was ist das wg mit der man die Curado 51E werfen kann also ohne tuning also ab welchem wg 5gr? oder drunter? und wie viel mit tuning? hoffe habe nicht noch was vergessen#6 


mfg.Hecht2#h


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> Doch noch was vergessen|rolleyes
> was ist das wg mit der man die Curado 51E werfen kann also ohne tuning also ab welchem wg 5gr? oder drunter? und wie viel mit tuning? hoffe habe nicht noch was vergessen#6
> 
> 
> mfg.Hecht2#h


 
Das frag ich mich auch, hab sie aber leider noch nicht fischen dürfen. Mich interessiert auch, das Max. Wurfgewicht und ob sie das stänige werfen von Ködern mit ca. 30 gr. ( Pointer 128) noch packt.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Blueplay76
> 
> Schade, das die Rute Dir nicht gefällt. Ich mag zum Twitchen auch lieber Ruten mit Aktion in Fast, andere eher med-fast oder medium - jeder hat so seine Vorstellungen. Aber Du findest sicher was passendes...
> 
> ...


 
Antwort kommt zwar reichlich spät jetzt von mir aber besser spät als nie:

Ich habe mich dann doch für die MC Arrival in M entschieden.

Nachdem ich mich durch alle möglichen Rutenbau Kataloge durchgelesen hatte (z.B: http://www.matagi.co.jp/matagicatalog/matagi/book_swf.html) um mir die perfekte St. Croix zusammenzustellen wurde es mir dann doch zuviel und ich habe mich für den schnellkauf von der Stange entschieden.


----------



## ...brummel... (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Hey leute hab ma ne frage

welche rute würdet ihr mir für köder v0n 7gr bis ca.20gr empfehlen und ne abu orra sx hab ich dazu dann

so preis bis 60€??? gibs da schon was???


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich würde vorher abklären, ob die Orra überhaupt die 7 g schafft. Selbst die "dickeren" kleinen Revos (S/SX/STX) tun sich da nicht optimal.


----------



## ...brummel... (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

oder kennt jemand die Ryobi Ixorne Aquila CF UL LH??????


----------



## e!k (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Ich hab auchnoch mal ne Frage und zwar zu einer Rute (eine Rolle hab ich schon  ) 
Und zwar suche ich eine Baitcasting-Rute für leichte jerks/wobbler. Also so im Bereich von 10cm slidern und wobblern mit einem Gewicht bis ca. 60g. 
Da ich aber von den Baitcasting-Ruten keine AHnung hab bin ich bei der Entscheidung etwas überfragt. Angeschaut hab ich mir bis jetzt das Gamakatsu bzw. Illex Programm. Vorrangekommen bin ich aber eher weniger  

Als Rolle hab ich eine Abu Revo SX.


----------



## Schlebusch (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: COMBOS for TWITCHING*

Grüß dich,
 ich schätze, dass es sich bei dem Gewässer um den Möhnesee handelt ;-)


----------

